# Muslim Posters - part 3



## Bambam

New home  - Happy Chatting  

Amanda xx


----------



## flame

slms sisters

hope and pray u are all well1 hope u all enjoyed the bank holiday weekend! nice to hear godswill had fun in devon!
ive been busy with family weddings which was fun and nice to catch up with the extended family after a long time!


a big WELCOME to Su_xx! nice to hear u r keeping faith in Allah as this is the best way of hope and faith and a good way forward! i think godswill has mentioned all the correct info on adoption and seems clear and helpfull! as for egg donor as far as i know egg donor and sperm donors are not permissible in islam. Any tx using the married couples sperm and egg is fine but donors are a no no!

ren- not long for your appointment now? wens ur nxt appoint?

A big   to all the pregnant ladies on the thread 

please pray for me and dh! our appointment is on thurs !    

ma-assalaamah
flame
xxx


----------



## SU_xx

Salaams again!

Thanks so much for the info on adoption, it seems a really complicated area but def something my DH and I will think about in the future insh. It must be hard for those that do adopt and follow the correct methods but it must be so rewarding. 

I have heard that DE's is not permissable but with this all being new I am not that clued up! Do you know of any other sisters with POF?

Flame, really hope your app goes well insh.

Su


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,

Flame - lots of positive vibes for your next appointment inshallah your DH gets good results. My DH's first results were really bad, a few months of zinc rich foods and alhumdulilah his next SA was really good, so it can happen.

Godswill - It sounds like you had a really great holiday. Whats next for you guys? I know you are on the metformin but then what?

Su_xx - DH and I both feel very strongly about adoption and inshallah it is something that we would like to do. Infact, when things didn't work out for us we looked into adoption and after having a lot of time wasted we were told that we had to exhaust all natural options first. Having said that though, doing the research was really annoying and heart breaking at the same time. Annoying because it took a while to figure out the differences between local authorities and independent agencies and how they work. Heart breaking, because we began to discover the vast number of muslim children who are missing out on the chance of having a family simply because some people have hang ups.   

love to everyone

love

Snowbelle


----------



## sloughcrew

isobel...- we payed £250 for the embyro freezing and 3 years storage.


----------



## sloughcrew

salaams
isobel - during out first tx  ( full treatment in Istanbul) we purchased the down reg medication from Jinemed ( paid Jinemed and picked  these up from the hospital on portland street  in London) and we worked out from the regular monthly cycle, when  we would needed to be Istanbul, and booked our arrival on this.........on the 2nd tx  ( split treatment ) we  got a letter from jinemed advising of the meds we would  need and our GP wrote  a private prescription  and  we then  sourced the down reg and the stimulation drugs from Fazeley Pharmacy  in Tamorth,  and a local private clinic in Twyford ( berkshire independent scanning) were happy to do  the scans and blood tests, and we simply sent the  results/information to Jinemed to advise.


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all

Hope you are all well.  I have been lurking on this thread!!!

I had my scan today and it was unbelievable, it makes it all real now   .  There it was and the heartbeat has now formed, the nurse said it was looking excellent for 6 weeks only so feel so reassured as have been having loads of pains.  I was told this is due to the treatment and may continue but I can put up with this for now.  Have another scan in a week's time. 

Sloughcrew - i know your wife is concerned but when i went for my scan today i was quite nervous but they  said there is absolutely no possibility of it damaging the embryo in anyway as the scan does not reach there.  Hope all is well.

Ren - How are you?  When is your appointment? 

Snow - Thank you for your message that I got.  How are you, hope you are much better. 

Godswill - Hope you are well.  Maybe you should push for clomid, my friend took it and mashalah she has 3 children now.  It will work out, look at me , I persevered with it and was about to give up when someone answered my prayers! 

Everyone i have missed my duas are with you.  love to all shahshah xx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam Everyone  

Inshallah everyone is full of beans and enjoying the rain! 

Sloughcrew - inshallah the scan goes well   

R4k - I think Soni is going on holiday soon! I haven't seen her for a while but will let her know that you were asking after her.

Shashah - Wow thats fantastic that you've had the scan! Inshallah the rest of the pregnancy goes really well! Alhumdulilah its really nice to hear that things are going well  

Godswill - So another few months of metformin inshallah that does the trick. At our last meeting with the doctors, DH was fine and I was the one with problems. I've effectively been given 4 months to loose 6 kg (to get my slightly high BMI down to 30) and to significantly improve my low iron levels and generally get healthy (please, no more strange ailments inshallah  ). If I reach there then they are talking either clomid or straight on to IVF. 

So at the moment we aren't on any treatment but trying to work towards something. I try and feel positive about it but just today I suddenly felt as if I was getting a complex about myself just trying to reach their goal weight. Its not like you reach there and then you automatically get your child. It all just seems so long and very much an uphill struggle. I'm trying to reorganise my life so I am not thinking about this, but its not really coming together. Its just all very annoying. I know I have really positive thoughts about adoption, but then I think well what if something like IVF doesn't work for us, I mean its got such a tiny success rate. Then if we get involved in IVF, when do we stop? I don't like the thought of it going on forever, but then I don't like the thought of life without children. But then if we do get involved in IVF and then need to adopt, we'd have to wait another 2 years before we did that. It just seems a very big mountain at the moment.  

love to everyone 

love

Snowbelle


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

Sorry I've not been in touch. My update is that today we finally got referred to the HARI clinic from the Hospital clinic. They are going to investigate dh's suspected retrograde ejaculation and then decide how to proceed based on the results of his test. They told me to stop the Clomid as it's only "wasting cycles". Not sure exactly what that means and didn't think to ask at the time. I have asked them to do blood tests for progesterone and they have agreed to do them on day 26 as it is not right to do them on day 21 when I have a 35-37 day cycle. My ibadah has been very low. Alhamdililah my marriage has got a lot better. The stress involved in returning to the hospital after a 6 month absence was unbelievable - every muscle was tense and dh was in a bad mood too. I came out feeling I really need to do some yoga. I have to lose 40 lbs so insha Allah I start a new exercise regime today and hope to get back to the acupuncture next week - am drinking the chinese tea and taking the herbal tablets and they seem to be working but not enough. I have to lose more and I have to do it quickly. Dh's test will be on 5th May insha Allah. If they confirm retrograde ejaculation they will harvest the sperm from the urine and do IUI - if it is not confirmed I have no idea what they will do.

Delighted to see Shah shah got a BFP. May eveything go well for you. Amin.

love to all
SisterC


----------



## tanisha

Salaam sisters

may i ask you all to make special due for my ICSI result on 22nd April this coming wednesday.  i`m feeling very low and feel its all over as having no sypmtoms and its 4th cycle. please pray for me that allah keeps me strong and that i am successful.  i am loasing the will to live at the moment.

for those of you trying to lose weight i got my BMI down from 37 to 32, initially with slimming world and then 6weeks before my cycle got a wii fit and lost another stone, its definitely worth investing in one if you wantto exercise in privacy.  please make dua for me and if there are any special prayers i should be doing prior to teh result please let me know, would be really grateful.

congrats to all those with BFPs, mashallah you are all blessed.

tanisha


----------



## flame

slms 2 all

tanisha - u are in my prayers insha Allah it will work out for you this time do Not lose hope in Alllah. He will reward you & help you through insha Alla h. Aameen!

sisterc - good to hear youve been to the clinic and insha Allah things will be moving forward with lots of positive results. Aameen! Best of luck with losing weight!

snow - lots of     to help u lose weight.. then insha allah even if it be slowly Allah will answer your prayers Aameen!

ren- hope ur good it must be hard baby shopping    but all worth the reward!!  insha allah the phone call next week will lead to positive results. Aameen!

lots of prayers all round Aameen!

shah shah - great news about your scan and its great to keep us updated! may Allah grant you a lovely healthy pious baby. Aameen!

my dh's appointment went well in the way that the urologist said she will refer us to a fertility clinic & that we should hear from them in around 2 weeks! so i guess thats not such a long wait.... at the moment some of the sisters and myself are organizing an awareness and fundraising event for the people of Palestine so i'm realy busy with all the preps as its nxt weekend.. so please pray all goes well

slms to all
flame
xxx


----------



## sloughcrew

salaams to all

shahshah - mashalalh fantastic news, inshsallah we all hope things go from strength to strenght for yourself  

shahsha/godswill/all - unfortunately the misses has no choice but to go for a 8 week scan now , she has been felling unwell for the last few days ( very dizzy, aches in the back, leg, lower abdomen, shoulder) and has also picked up in infection and is now on anti-bioitcs,  hence, the local hospital has referred her to  the early pregnancy clinic to make sure everything is fine.  now i cant help thinking of this..............................


----------



## sloughcrew

Salaams all 

Hope is well with everybody  

Just a quick one..Mrs S had  her 8 week scan today ...and Alhamdulillah there were  two healthy hearbeats ! !!!!!!


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone!

Wow! Sloughcrew - are you guys ready for twins Inshallah the whole pregnancy goes really well and inshallah your wife gives birth to two healthy bambinos! BTW it looks like you are definitely a crew now!

Not much to report here, just trying to stick with the exercise and portion control.

love to everyone

Snowbelle


----------



## flame

slms

sloughcrew - congrats hopeing and praying u  have a healthy pregnancy and pious and healthy offspring...

ren- weve had out urologist appoint were now aiting 4 an appointment with a fertiliyt clinic...Best of luck for thurs..will keep u in my prayers insha allh

snow- good luck with the portions..

slms to all

flme
xxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone,

Ren - Inshallah you get accepted for IVF this cycle   

Tanisha - How did ICIS results go?

Sloughcrew - hope you and your wife are coming to terms with twins and looking forward inshallah

Godswill - How are things?

isobel  

Flame - inshallah you don't have to wait too long for your referal.

love to everyone

love

Snowbelle


----------



## tanisha

Salaam

i got a negative as expected, i cant believe it, hubby and i have a review on 1st May to see our way forward, we are ready to have a 5th cycle if they can tell us why things are going wrong, we are just dreading that they might say we need donor and then its all over for us.  please make dua for me and i`llc ontinue to keep you posted, is there anyone else on here that has had any success after multiple cycles of ICSI.

tanisha


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Tanisha  ,
I'm so sorry to hear of your BFN  inshallah try and think positive      inshallah Allah (swt) knows best, and he will get you through this hard time. Inshallah this is our test. Just because it hasn't happened so far it does not mean to say it will ever happen  

love and duas

Snowbelle


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all

Tanisha - I am so sorry to hear your news, I have a BFP after my third ICSI and one FET.  I too just persevered with it.  Are you using the same clinic, have you thought about changing?  I changed my diet completley on my last ICSI whether this helped or not I dont know.  Have you had all the tests?  I pary it works out for you   

Ren - Dont worry they will put you on next month, it wont be long to wait hope all is well   

Sloughcrew - Mashalah twins, i pray all goes well for you x

Snow, godswill andyone else I have missed love and duas xx

Love shahshah


----------



## Iman

Hey ladies, assalaamu alaikum

Long time no chat! Sorry for the absence been so busy...

I cant remember when I posted last but i know there has been some good news so congrats to the BFPs!! 

No real news from me and DH. Its now 6 months since we put off looking into the adoption in an effort to get better finances ( i.e. new job for DH) and a bigger home. Nothing has changed!! He has been unemployed for 6 months now and I have lost count of the number of jobs he has applied for. The recession is impacting on us BIG TIME but not in the way it has for most - without a job, ultimately we can't move ( rent) a new bigger place and hence we cant progress with the adoption!     AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! 

Im feeling quite frustrated because all around me there are so many pregnancies and births ( whats new hey?? ) including 2 of my closest friends. LAst weekend had to endure an entire evening with 2 pregnant women comparing bump sizes and discussing symptoms. Gritted my teeth and got on with it for their sakes and no other reason but then when they started discussing adoption I really was feeling   as they came out with the immortal line that "adoption isnt allowed islamically"  - err NO!! WRONG! Set them straight as good I could without raising suspicions ( they don't know our situation) Anyway, thats life at the moment - just feel surrounded by people with babies and bumps!! DH gets quite upset from time to time as he hears the stuff I have to listen to - being a bloke and hanging out with the boys he doesnt have to endure much baby talk. 

Anyway Im just hoping insha'Allah that we turn a corner soon - he will be 35 in April and I ain't getting any younger either! Whilst we are still young, I hate the fact that we have been trying to start a family one way or another for the last 4 years ( or is it 5??  subhanllah lost count!)......    how much longer do we have to wait??

Anyway I know you all feel the same, hence my ranting and raving here, please excuse it     its my only oulet!

Today was a small bit of good news though, DH got a call back for a job to do a test next week - not sure at the moment if this involves interview as well , waiting for the letter to come to confirm. If he gets the job insha'Allah then we can begin to move on I hope......something has to change soon. Please remember us in your du'a. So trying to stay positive that things start to change soon.

I hate the government and their bloomin recession credit crunch ecomonic crisis increased employment MESS!!!  Getting a job nowdays is like pulling off a small miracle - competition is fierce! Insha'Allah this one comes though for him as he is feeling pretty useless at the moment.....

Hope you are all well and that you are feeling more positive than me at the moment!! hope we have some more BFPs soon!!               

May Allah s.w.t. grant us all the paitence and strength of iman and character to bear all that life throws at us and to remain grateful for these tests no matter what, Ameen!! ( note to self there!)

lots of love and du'a

Iman xxxx


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom

Like Iman I don't know when I posted last. Slough - glad to hear your news. Iman  
Ren what did you mean about the Clomid messing you up?

This is my last cycle on Clomid - I've been on it a year now. My next door neighbour was also on it and got pregnant 3 times. She had 2 m/c due to high blood pressure but masha Allah is now 7 months along.

I have turned into a bit of a looney again. I think I am just totally stressed out since we went back to the hospital. Insha Allah on Tuesday they are doing the retrograde ejaculation test. This is our first appointment at the fertililty clinic rather than the maternity hospital and there is a big sign up saying that children not allowed due to the nature of the clinic, which is pretty thoughtful. Please just make du'a that I can get dh to take his meds on time and that he can produce a sample when he is in the clinic instead of at home as usual.

The recession is hitting us big time too. I don't know if we have any chance of adopting without dh having a job.

Love and best wishes to all
SisterC


----------



## SisterC

SAlams

Did I miss something? Why is snowbelle off the coffee? Ren my GP told me I could continue taking the Clomid - that he has patients who have been on it a lot longer, but the Registrar at the maternity hospital said there is no point in continuing it as I am just "wasting cycles". As you know they are going to investigate the retrograde ejaculation on Tuesday insha Allah.

What I am worried about is that they won't do IUI until I get my weight down a lot more. I also want to ask them to harvest and freeze my eggs and keep them on ice while I lose the weight but I don't know if they will do it or not. I also hope I remember to ask them!

Dh is talking about moving over to the UK (London to be precise) to look for work. I'm telling he can't go without me because we are on this ttc journey.

I may have been on Clomid unnecessarily because I have a 35 day cycle and they prescribed it based on my day 21 progesterone test, now they are saying that I shouldn't have been tested until day 26 due to the length of my cycle. Insha Allah they will check my day 26 levels for the next few months.

Yes it was hard being on Clomid for so long. The mood swings and hot flushes were most uncomfortable but what worried me most was my deteriorating eyesight. Insha Allah in a couple of months I'll be back to normal. I have asked Snowbelle to ask you to add me on ********, so please do - she has my details and so does Iman.
Love 
SisterC


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone  

I am loving the sunshine      

SisterC - Alhumdulilah yes I added you on **. And No I am not malaysian!!!!      that definitely gave me a laugh! We just went there on holiday, although if DH had his way we would probably move there tomorrrow! I am totally over monkeys and creepie crawlies so I might just have to stay here! I've given up caffeine as my iron levels had got really low and caffeine decreases iron absorption plus I'm coeliac which means I have limited absorption of nutrients anyway. It seemed a good idea at the time apart from when I wake up in the morning and NEED something to wake me up!!!

Iman and Ren      don't feel sad, we've all been there. Khair inshallah, these are all tests and inshallah we will get there. Iman, I'm going to tell you again about my uncle who is around the same age as my mum 60s and he had a baby last year when all his relatives were on their grandchildren. Inshallah it will happen we just need to keep strong   Let out when ever you want to, inshallah we are all here for you!

Isobel - exciting times ahead!!! It'll be funny if you have twins again!!! 

love to everyone

Snowbelle


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all

Hope you ell, I see that there is a lot going on.  

Iman and Sister C - I pray the job hunting is going well and inshallah your husbands will get one soon. 

Ren - Dont worry it will happen for you and this time your hospital appt will happen rather than being cancelled.  

Sloughcrew - I hope things are going well and things are progressing well.  

I have had 2 scans and thing seem to going well, have another scan next week, do not feel pregnant as no morning sickness and seem to sailing through this, am able to eat what I want and have not gone off anything!!!!  I have been freaked out by swine flu as travel to work in large crowds and have been stressing to my DH about it, I cant help it, I just dont want anything to go wrong.....  my friend told me to stop being so paranoid and I know this but it's my innate sense to protect my pregnancy!!!  Sounds wierd!! 

Everyone I missed love and duas to all xx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone

Shahshah - thats so cute that you are afraid of getting swine flu! Alhumdulilah you've got this far and inshallah you will have a happy healthy pregnancy and inshallah a safe delivery   

Iman and SisterC - sorry to hear things are still tough for your DHs inshallah.

Ren - when do you find about this month?

love

Snowbelle


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Ren,
Just cutting the cr*p! No diet was ever going to suit me, so I have strict portion control, but I'm allowed one sweet/pudding once a week, exercise and I'm listening to Paul Mckenna! Why don't you join the belly club thread? Its good as there is loads of info on lots of diets and also people talk about how they are finding them so you won't be alone.

love
Snowbelle


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

I wrote a big long post that took at least half an hour and then the computer went dead and I lost it! Qadr Allah. 

The long and short of it is that we got to the clinic and dh produced the necessary samples after losing one of the specimen bottles down the loo - a bit of lightness and relief so we had a laugh alhamdililah. It is amazing how laughter reduces tension. Both of us are exhausted by stress of everything. Next appointment is in September so still time to work on my weight. Was so stressed didn't realise today is CD36 and AF should have arrived yesterday and for the first time I forgot to do a hpt!!! But I feel like AF is on her way...

This is probably a question for a sheikh but I'll ask you first to see if anyone knows. If a wife has her period, and makes her dh janab is she janab too? Like today at the clinic dh became janab and I helped but we did not have intercourse so I don't know if it made me janab too? You know when your dh wakes up and he is janab from his dreaming, it is just him that is janab not the wife. I feel a bit shy asking this but if anyone knows please tell me, because we need to know both for tests and treatments and for the duration of AF's visit because there is a difference of opinions on whether you can read Qur'an when you are in your menses and when you are janab. Masha Allah, having the last few months break from the hospital did wonders for us alhamdililah! Very little BMS and lots of recreational enjoyment, the way Allah intended. I feel closer to dh now than more than ever before in 8 years of marriage - but I still don't know the password to his computer lol

Hope all is going well for everyone but I'm not going to write it all again!! I think I need to write it and let things out more than you need to read it!!! But alhamdililah for this group - you keep me sane. I know several are pg and others are struggling and others are inbetween. I just want to say Jezach Allah Khair for all your support and may Allah bless you all and give us all pious babies whether our own offspring or adopted babies. Amin.

I have heard that the 2 things which destroy marriages most are either losing a child or trying to conceive. I had never heard that before. Did anyone else? The stress of the last week has been unbelievable. When I got home I got into bed (with my shoes and clothes on) and SLEPT alhamdililah.

What is the view on pornography used in fertility clinics? Not saying dh used it. Just wondering if it is halal when used for fertility treatment?

Keep us in your dua please.

Love to all


----------



## jadeline

Hello sisters! I am back!, still haven't started TX but will be doing it in the next 60 days. I got to say that a lot had happened while I was absent but my thoughts were always with you. 

Big hugs to those of you that helped me while on my previous 2 tx's and welcome to the board to those who joined while I was absent. 


May Allah hear the wishes of our hearts.


Jade


----------



## tanisha

salaam all

we had our review after 4th failed icsi last friday.  we were dreading it would be end of the road and they would suggest donor sperm, but mashallah we have been told that we shoudl attempt the short protocol this time and use surgical sperm extraction, teh frozen one is their as an option if all fails.  i would love to hear from any of you who have has short protocol and if you have ahd success or things have improved.

please keep me in your duas, we start short protocol end of june

tanisha


----------



## Iman

Salaamss sisters

thank you for all the du'as and best wishes. DH went for a test today for the job - some sort of exam and then I think whoever passes is who they will interview. Alhamdulillah he feels he did quite well, did his best, so its in Allah swt's hand now   Also waiting to hear about a temporary admin job to tide him over insha'Allah  

Best wishes to tanisha and Ren and all others awaiting treatment   

Sister C that is good news from your day at the clinic. Funny he dropped one of them down the loo! Laughter is one of the best medicines. Insha'Allah I hope it all works out and you have some good news insha'Allah. 

I dont know the answer about janab and menses? you could try www.sunnipath.com and ask them? search the answers section or you can email them a direct question. Also the same for the pornography ruling. 

Take care, love and du'a to all
xx


/links


----------



## Maarias

Salaams ladies,
And firstly many apologies for being absent for so long. As you know we had a late m/c last year and it's taken a very long time for me to pick myself up again.
I am doing FET at the moment and are due to have transfer with our one blast next Thurs.
For my last cycle which resulted in bfp I read Surrah Yasin during my 2ww and I am convinced this is why we got a bfp. Can anyone recommend any duas to keep me sane and strong during this time please?
Also, sorry to be so selfish,but please ladies keep me in your duas, I am keeping all of you in mine, especially those who haven't been blessed with any children yet.
Mariax


----------



## tanisha

salaam sisters

i have been very positive, even when we got teh BFN two weeks ago, but its all caught up on me now and i just want to hide and cry.  its difficult when you live with family and i have to put on a fake smile.  i just feel that if it was going to work it would have done by now.  its so heart breaking, never did i think it would be this difficult.  please keep me in your duas.
another cycle inshallah june/july on short protocol
tanisha


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom

Tanisha     

SisterC


----------



## Sarah4eva

Assalam Aleikum sisters!

It's nice to come across this forum. I was only on the cycle buddies forum. I'm glad I came across this. I hope I can join you. I am waiting to start my 2nd icsi treatment Inshallah it will be in june. 

Sarah


----------



## flame

SLMS SISTERS

its been a while since i've posted, but i have been reading all posts regularly....

Firstly a big welcome to *Sarah4eva*, of course you can join us this is a loely group and im sure every1 will be on soon to welcome you!   best of luck with the icsi  

Tanisha- lots of    ers for you! Keep faith in Allah. Insha Allah he will grant you and every1 healthy offspring. Aameen! i know its difficult esp if u live in extended family.. like myself sometimes you just wanna burst into tears but you have to keep smiling cos no1 else understands... wen i lose break i go to my room and bawl and then i switch on my computer tell all my ff friends on this thread and i feel better. lols  

Sister C - In answer to ypur question to the best of my knowledge if a woman is on her periods and she makes her husband Janab, then this does not make her janab as she is already in a state of impurity. however it is nesecessary for her to make sure that her body is covered from navel to knee. I hope that answers your question and its good to see treatment is on its way. Insha Allah i will check up on the porn if its permissible for fertility..

Iman -    lots of prayers for your Husbands Job Insha allah he will find the perfect job ASAP! Aameen

maarias - slms I must have joined this thread whilst you were absent so A BIG ASSALAMUALAIKUM to you glad to hear your pg CONGRATULATIONS! keep us in your prayers too!

Jade- slms I must have joined this thread whilst you were absent so A BIG ASSALAMUALAIKUM to you too! best of luck and  for tx!

snow - hows the diet going hope its working! how much have u lost?

ren- hows tx? oh and btw sorry to hear th news about your cat  

godswill - how r u?

shah shah- how r u?

and any 1 else i may have missed- how r u? hope things are on a posotive! Aameen!

well with me nothing much is happening i have been waiting for an appointment letter which should have arrived by now   BUT..... it hasnt so i rang the hosp and they told me they have reffered us to another clinic so i rang them and they havent recieved our details YET!   So.... we have been advised to wait till mid nxt week and call back. if not..... then we need to chase it up through GP .... long ugly process of waiting but hey it keeps us going i guess!!

take care 
w/s
Flame
xxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone  ,

Maarias - Sorry to hear that last year's m/c is still very painful for you. Inshallah the pain will become a gradual memory as you are engrossed with the happiness of the present day. Inshallah you and everyone are in my duas. I sincerely make dua that all the children without families get families, and all the parents without children get children.   Loads of positive thoughts and vibes for you   

Sarah4eva -   and a big welcome!   Its funny that it took you so long to find us! lol. Everyone here is really fantastic and a great support or even just for a chat. We've had a couple of meet ups in London so inshallah you will have to come along next time.

Ren -   So sorry to hear about your cat   

Jade - salams again, you've been away for so long, good to see you back 

Flame - yes the joys of being on the road of infertility seems to be playing patience. It is so frustrating sometimes because you really feel stuck waiting for hospital appointments etc. Inshallah you get your appointment soon.

Tanisha -   aww hun, sorry to hear about your BFN, next time inshallah.

Godswill - Where are you??

ShahShah - really good to hear updates from you 

SisterC - no idea. But good to hear that things went well in the clinic and things are more settled for you. Inshallah your DH gets a job soon.

Iman - Inshallah things go well for your DH  

love to everyone and anyone I have forgotten

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Sarah4eva

Assalam Aleikum sisters!

Flame thanks for the welcome Inshaallah you will receive your letter soon.

Snowbelle....lol yeah I can't believe it took me this long to find you guys but I'm glad I did. I would love to come to the next meet up Inshaallah. 

Salam Tanisha I'm really sorry about your BFN. I was also sad about mine but when you think of Allah then you feel better. Inshallah our time will come we just need to have faith and continue with our prayers. 

Sarah


----------



## sloughcrew

Assalam Aleikum  all

Hope all is with everybody, its been a long time since  we posted 
a big and friendsl welcome to Sarah4eva  

just wanted to say, we still read the thread and keep up to date with it  - its ever growing !

alhumdalillah, the misses is doing well, and inshallah we have another scan in 2 weeks time ( at 13 weeks),  to see if everythig
is  going to plan

du'as and best wishes for all those out there


----------



## sweetashoney

Salaams to all.
I am new here, I am hoping to do fet in June.
All duahs welcome


----------



## sweetashoney

Thanks for the warm welcome guys!!
atleast i dont feel so alone anymore. 
still waiting for af to show up so I cn start the progynova to prepare for my fet insha Allah


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone

A big welcome to sweetashoney   inshallah it will be great to get to know you. Everyone is really fantastic and in all honesty they get you through the worst of days.

No news from me, hence why I haven't been here much. Just trying to stick to the portion control, keeping up the exercise etc.

I was thinking it was about time for another meet up. I'll put a poll up for the date (in the main religion section) I'm thinking either the 6 June or 13 June, so if everyone can vote that would be great. The meet up will be in central London so inshallah it will be great to see some old faces and inshallah some new ones as well.

lots of love and duas

love

Snowbelle


----------



## KittenPaws

Salaam ladies, 

Hope you are all well InshAllah. Indeed i am a blast from the past havent been here for donkeys years. Hopefully with a bit more time i will now be able to chat with you girls. 

Looking forward to the meetup, just wanted to ask is it okay with everyone if i brought my baby along. PM me if you want to chat. 

Better run little grumbles just woke up, lots of love KP

PS look forward to getting to know all the newbies
xxx


----------



## FazWorld

Asa ladies.. I haven't been on for ages.. sorry... been a bit busy at work at the mo so just enough time to lurk recently.

Welcome to all the new ladies and sorry that you even have to be here in the first place!

I am still ttc naturally. Its very hard on the spontaneity side.. esp as I am using the thermometer to guage peak Ov time. Seems to be around day 18, and then AF 10 days later. Its really funny cos I can see when AF coming cos for days temp will be elevated after OV and then suddenly falls the day before AF. Don't need an early PG test..(unless of course I am late!) 

Congrats Sloughcrew on your BFP.

Where is everyone?

Godswill - IA I pray that you enjoy your Umrah as much and more than I did. I went in 1999. AH it is the most fantastic place, you feel you want to stay and touch the blessed house for ever (well I did anyway). I have been bugging Dh to take me agian, but he has said that the next time he goes will IA be for Haj.. and said he isn't ready for that quite yet.. and also that he wouldn't go unless he had no mortgage... well AH Allah SWT has helped us there as well!  

Sister Godswill, I know its not fair to ask you - but please pray for all your sisters here that they get their dream babies.. and also a small one for me that my 3 sisters get married soon IA. JZK

ASA
Fazworld


----------



## tanisha

Salaam sisters

hope you are all weel, Mashallah Godswill, Umrah the most amazing experience and the other sisters are right the worst bit is coming back, its like being in a different world, away from everything that is bad.  please make lots and lots of dua that we all conceive and allah keeps us strong.

Please could someone explain how I pray istikhara?  I have my 5th ICSI starting in June and my DH has been really unwell diagnosed with possibly TB or inflammatory joint disease, we are nots ure whether we shoudl continue with teh 5th ICSI as it will be our last attempt and emotionally and financially we are reallys truggling with the last failure.  please everyone keep us in your duas and Godswill - please keep me in your prayers.

tanisha


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone 
Godswill - Mubrook on your Umrah inshallah. I've never been but it sounds amazing. Inshallah all your duas will be accepted. 

Ren -Congratulations on the new nephew, inshallah Allah(swt) will make it easy for you. I know sometimes it can be really hard  

Faz - Yay! Great to see you back, I had begun to think that you had run away and left us. Inshallah the natural method will work!

Tanisha - Inshallah our prayers are with you.

Flame - hows things?

Isobel - Yes waiting is so boring. I've been sticking to the exercise and managed to loose inches but the scales say I have put on weight   which is soooo not fair as I have been trying really hard.

love to everyone I have forgotten  please don't forget to take part in the meet up poll. I think the 20th is looking like a good date. If anyone wants to come along just send me a PM.

love

Snowbelle


----------



## KittenPaws

Salaam All,

looking forward to the 20th, should be nice inshAllah. 

Godswill - May Allah accept your umrah and duas, ameen. Please remember us all in your duas xox

Im still slowly catching up to where everyone is at on the ttc front. Please dont lose faith, InshAllah all your duas will be accepted and Allah will continue bless you with the happiness you have in your lives and more. I know sometimes you cant see past today and that you just feel like whats the point, trust me i was like that. But make dua and be patient, your reward is with Allah swt. 

xx


----------



## flame

SLMS

I havent wrote on this thread for some time, however i have been reading all comments regularly...

Ren- congrats on becoming an Aunty ... hope sis and baby r well just saw the pics on **- he's gorgoues M.A - hope you get accepted for tx and all goes well

snow- I wouldve love to attend the meet up but with the distance and i work sat morns so it would be a bit far fetched for me .. hope you all have a great day!

godswill -may allah make your journey a means of guidance and an answer to all our prayers.. do pray for us all!

Faz -       dont  lose hope I.A the natural method will work!

Tanisha - how is your dh? have they said its TB?      

on the tx side for me..well....i was waiting for a refferal letter which never arrived so i chased it up and looks like it was lost on the way there   !  BUT maybe it was for the best   ... as i asked to be reffered to another clinic( thanx to advise from Tanisha) so I need to make a GP appoint so they refer  us both and not just DH.. and A.H dh has next week off from work so after we get back from the bank holiday weekend will make an appoint to see doc!

           - to all and any1 i may have missed

Tak care!
w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## sweetashoney

Salaams and thanks for the warm welcome.
I started the progynova 4 mg twice a day yesterday.
My head feels so heavy and I feel so lethargic.
I have been drinking tons of water. Does anyone hae any advice on how to deal with the side effects please.

I am seeing my re on saturday 30th May to check on my womb lining.


----------



## sloughcrew

Assalam Aleikum  all

a big and friendly  welcome to sweetashoney  - our duas and prayers are with you 

Godswill - umrah, mashallah  , inshallah all your  all ur prayers will be answered,    I  have been contemplating this for a long time, but this is probably on hold for the mean time  

alhumdalliah, the misses has her 13 week scan yesterday, and all is well, 2 healthy heartbeats, the top  twin one is very twitchy, ( he/she sould not keep still for scans/photos)  and the bootom one is a very lazy so and so !.....the hospital asked if wanted to take part in some research into twin premature births, but i dont think we feel comfortable in going down this line.

hope everyone else is well and taking care


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya ladies hope ur all ok!

I am really freaked out at the moment. I emailed a Dr in India regarding ivf with questions and details of my last treatment and this is what he said: 

I noticed the hormonal levels prior to your last ICSI cycle were abnormal. Unless we bring them back to a normal ratio of LH : FSH - 1:1, we may have to face failure in subsequent cycles as well. With high testosterone and LH levels, you produce bad quality eggs which results either in miscarriage or abnormal baby or failure to conceive.

My FSH is 4.8, LH is 22.8, and Testosterone is 12.7  (i have pcos)

I then googles the results and found that they are quite high but how come the clinic here at St barts haven't mentioned it and not adviced on how to reduced the levels. 

Does anyone know what normal levels are?

Thanks, Sarah


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone,
I hope everyone has managed to get outside and enjoy some of that lovely sunshine yesterday, it was like being at the beach  , well without the ice cream, the sea and the sun!

Sarah - I don't know the answers to your questions! I sent you a PM about the meet up, it would be great to see you there.

Isobel - I've just been trying to exercise more and the more. As my time is running out to lose weight I'm trying to concentrate more on what I am consuming. I'm also doing Paul Mckenna which really helps to keep you focused. It can be hard when you are alone trying to lose weight.

love and salams to everyone

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Bambam

Hi Snowbelle

I don't know if you know or if it would help but there is a belly Club thread on FF which is great for tips and support. I'm 4 weeks in to weight watchers and it's been a huge help to me being able to 'chat' to others trying to lose weight (i'm on the charter weight loss thread) I'm rubbish at starting to diet and then giving up after a week but with everyone;s help i'm still going well    

Amanda xx


----------



## tanisha

salaam

has anyones Dh had surgical sperm extraction? is it done under sedation or anaesthtic?  whats the normal recovery time afterwards

tanisha x


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all 

Hope you are well, have not posted on here for a while but have been reading threads.  Am coming up to 12 weeks now so am feeling more reassured. 

Welcome to all the newbies sorry cant remember who is new here  

Sarah4eva - Your FSH of under 6mIU/ml is meant to be excellent.  LH should be under 7mlU/ml and testosterone should be between 6-86ng/dl above 50 is considered to be elevated.  This is taken from the zita west book that I used.  Your test results are high as you have PCOS that is probably why they never mentioned it as a factor assuming you knew this - only a guess from me!!  I hope this helps 

Ren, snow, godswill anyone i have missed hope you are all well my duas are with you 

love shahshah xx


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

Before I forget - How do you use the food colouring that goes into rice - the red, yellow and green so that there are flecks of colour in the rice? I got some of the food colouring but don't know how to use it. I'm talking about Indian/Pakistani rice dishes. If anyone knows please share the secret.

Well done Bambam and Snowbelle. I think I am losing weight but since stopping Weightwatchers and starting gardening I'm not sure. I did buy a WW scale to replace going to classes (recession) but it weighs 4 and a half pounds lighter than the WW scale - maybe the floor isn't even

Wow Masha Allah Shah Shah

Faz - how are you?

Soni - how and WHERE

Ren this is my first month in a year WITHOUT Clomid and I am now on the 3WW. (I will test on day 28 but don't expect AF until day 35 at least). Alhamdililah, I was quite worried about how my cycle would have been affected by coming off Clomid but I got my LH surge on day 17 the same as I used to before Clomid, even though while actually taking Clomid OV was normally on CD14 according to ultrasound scans. The other day I had RAGE, like the Clomid used to give me in the beginning and I still haven't figured out why but it definitely feels hormone related.

Alhamdililah, yesterday dh moved a vanful of his stuff into my spare room, and I gave him a key to my house. Subhan Allah - he did not have one complaint about the house. Miracle!!!! (and lots of housework) - it is mad - I'm hardly ever here but the cats make the carpet and the wall messy and the sofa as well, and not knowing what day dh was going to come down made me extra nervous and do much more in the house. I have promised that if he comes to live with me I will keep the house right. He says if he comes to live with me he will fight with me every day - so he thinks it is not a good idea, but he can't afford the rent in the city anymore, the business seems to be going under etc and I have been making du'a that we will live together. 

I am happy in the country, partly because all my things are here - my craft stuff, my stone collection (I studied Geology), my garden, my houseplants, my cats. Also my family is close. Plus I put a lot of loving care into here with the intention of making it a home for us. When I moved in I had to stitch the cushions on the couch back together and sand, stain and polish the furniture - every thing was a mess. I got the land lady to put new carpets down and I got to choose the colour. I and some sisters painted it and I hung the curtains. I know where everything goes - it is organized. I can see when something needs to be tidied or cleaned because I know how it is supposed to look. That might sound stupid, but I am really not a natural housekeeper - I don't see things and dh notices the smallest thing. My sister said that when she lived with us for over a year, our fights were about housework or money, with housework being the biggest problem. I had thought of it before I got married and before the marriage he agreed that he would pay someone to help with the housework - we always had paid help in my family and when we were both working hard in the business we did have help in the house. I learned a lot from other sisters but it is easier for me to study Maths or Physics than housework, though I can cook and sew, and certain areas I do notice and keep clean like the sink or the bathroom, but I wouldn't notice the draining board so the sink would be cleaned and it would not... 

So please everyone make du'a for me that I can keep this house right and that dh will be satisfied with it.


----------



## tanisha

salaams
we went to the clinic today and have been told that after arguing with the PCTs for the past 18months, our 5th attempt will be funded for the first time, so we are really pleased that for the first time we dont have the financial worry.  i will start provera today and then the pill for 21days, so hoping to go straight into stims last week of june on the short protocol, EC and ET will be about 15July with a result at the end of the month

i hope this is it for us, please remember us in your dua, DH will be having surgical extraction on day of EC, pray taht we are successfula nd keep strong

tanisha


----------



## FazWorld

ASA everyone,



SisterC said:


> Before I forget - How do you use the food colouring that goes into rice - the red, yellow and green so that there are flecks of colour in the rice? I got some of the food colouring but don't know how to use it. I'm talking about Indian/Pakistani rice dishes. If anyone knows please share the secret.


just a quickie for SisterC. Basically, you mix a little of the colour in some water.. the more water, the less bibrant the colour effect... then you put it in a controlled manner onto white rice in small blobs once rice is almost done and leave to continue cooking. Then when you mix the rice before serving, you have some rice with the colour added, some white and some a mixture. Hope that helps?

Fazworld


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone
I hope everyone is ok. I'm feeling quite down today  , one of my friends had another baby. I'm really over joyed for her but I feel so sad for us at the same time. I just feel very sad about it and don't seem to be able to cheer myself up. Just wondering if our turn will come.

Thanks for listening

love

Snowbelle


----------



## FazWorld

ASa Snowbelle,

I know its easy to say, cos I feel sad even tho I have 2 beautiful daughters, but please don't be sad.
Accept the qadr of Allah, and believe in your heart that what ever you are going through now is for your better. Insha Allah if it is in your kismet, you will have a beautiful miracle.  

Sister - we can only believe that Allah listens to all d'uas. Alhumdolillah He listened to mine 6 years ago when I became PG with my twins. I was at a stage where I once burst into tears whilst talking with DH at a restaurant... it does get really bad and you wonder 'why me?'.. but we are all tested in our own ways, and for as long as He deems it so.

Insha allah if we have sabr He will reward us all.

Fazworld


----------



## Iman

assalaamu alaikum girlies!

how is everyone?? I hoep you are all well insha'Allah. I've been trying to play catch-up with the posts

Snow -    I know how your feeling sis. Wish I could give you a real hug  let yourself be down for a while but then remember that Allah swt knows what we are going through. He put these tests on us and He can take them away again in the blink of an eye - with every hardship brings relief  - keep the hope!

Ren - sorry to hear they have refused you again and lost your notes! grrrr that is so frustrating! bloomin NHS - I cant stand them most of the time!! I mean I love the fact that we dont have to have health insurance like in America or something but still, we do pay for our service through our taxes! I reall y hope they fit you in soon insha'Allah. BTW - good fielding of questions re babies, on your ** status the other day!! expertly done!   and oh my gosh your nephew is a cutie!!!! masha'Allah! 

Sister C I hear you on the housework - I seem to go to work, come home from work and clean clean clean!!! As my wise mum says " a woman's work is never done!" how true! our small flat seems to look messy so quickly! and beause DH has Psoriasis he sheds skin cells at a rate of knots. As soon as I have put the duster and hoover away, I need to get them out again!! 

Well we dont have any real news....only thing that has happened is that DH still hasnt got a job! quelle surprise!! However, we had a BIG serious talk last week - fuelled by his frustration and my AF hormones   but we talked a lot about what are we going to do and how time seems to be slipping away and nothing is happening. We feel like we are stuck in a limbo! He mentioned AGAIN about me divorcing him for someone else so I can have kids.....again of course I said no no no.....I made him understand that if I were to do that and have children with someone else I would be miserable in a marriage I didnt really want to be in, one of convenience, and missing him. And my poor new hypothetical husband would know his wife really loved someone else. And the kids would know it too....so why make so many people unhappy?? and he would be unhappy without me too...and alone....The fact is, although medically the problem is his, this is a test Allah swt has put on both of us. And if we want to be happy we have to get thorugh this together.

So we agreed to ring back the adoption agency and just see if we can at least do something towards getting things going, whilst we wait for him to find a new job. Spoke to a really nice lady and she is going to send us an appointment time for a chat. Told her whats been going on but she remembered us from last year and seemed pleased to speak to us again - very pleased we are Muslim couple and mixed-race too cos they really need couples like us! So many muslim children in care at the moment. Anyway, we will see what they say when we go. Maybe they will say that we still cant do anything til he has a job and we move to a bigger place...or maybe insha'Allah, we can start to get at least some of the stuff done so that when he does get a job (  ) insha'Allah, it will be all stations go go go!!! 

Please remember us in your du'a!!! Jummah Mubarek also! 

Salaams and love to all the girls, Flame, Faz, Shahsha, Tanisha,isobel and the new girls too. Anyone know where Soni is?? 

xxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone,
Iman - Soni is on holiday in Pakistan - inshallah she should be back for the meet up

Ren - your nephew is adorable, twins - wow looks like your aunty is going to need some help...btw how old is your aunty, will her age give us hope I loved your ** response as well, so sharply done.

I just really feel as if I've had enough. Sometimes I love ******** other times like today I just hate it. I love the fact that I don't have to wait ages to see pictures of people etc but today it really had me over the edge. I just felt so envious of the photographs my very close friend and her new baby and her toddler...alhumdulilah I know I should be grateful but it just eats away me. I know I have to get over it and just go see her but its just getting to me to such an extent that I really can't deal with it. Then theres the pregnancy tester advert on tv which seems to annoy me even more grrrr!

Iman - yes they do have loads of muslim, mixed race children we came across loads in the 'children who wait magazine' when we went to visit the LA. The whole process can be long, so why don't you get things rolling now, inshallah by that time your DH will be working... having read your post I do feel quite silly just going on about this. Inshallah things will get easier for all of us

SisterC - All i have to say on the subject of a clean house, is that my DH has a Mr Messy t-shirt and he wears it with pride!!!

love to everyone

Snowbelle


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

Chin up Snowbelle. Masha Allah you are normally in great form so insha Allah you will feel better soon. Glad to hear Soni is on hols. Great to hear from you Iman. Tanisha - all the best. Hope all goes well.

Faz thanks for the info on the rice. Insha Allah I'll do it for my family at Eid.

I am very surprised to hear that there are a lot of muslim kids in care. Surely if the community was practising Islam properly there would be no need for this. How do they end up there? What has mixed race got to do with it? Here in Ireland most people who want to adopt have to go abroad, there is such a shortage of children for adoption. Plus the waiting list is about 5 years, plus you have to jump through lots of hoops. Finally the catholic church has a big say as well. 

I hate the Catholic church and what crimes its members perpetrated on so many vulnerable people in their care from unmarried mothers, to orphans. I hate the way what the priest said ruled my home. I hate that birth mothers were lied to about the fate of their children. I hate that the children had no right to know their parents. I hate the lies and hypocrisy and the "we know best" attitude. I hate that the Pope teaches one thing and individual priests teach another. I hate that my parents GAVE their power to the church. I hate that the laity allowed the clergy to behave like emperors or little gods. And I hate a la carte catholics. Even watching a film where the priest plays the role of the benign, wise man my blood starts to boil. I hate the fact that I miss the comfort of the structure and routine that the church gave my life. I hate where I came from because I don't believe in it and it permeated every aspect of life without my even knowing, and when I get down or lost I am very lost.

As a revert I feel so lost without traditions...Insha Allah I will make my own. Dh discouraged me from celebrating Eid with a party, but I want my family, neices, nephews to see Islam as complete and insha Allah in the future  my own children to have a fabric to their life which is Islamic in nature. One of my friends goes every single week to the halaqa. She brings her kids and they sit quietly on her lap and listen. Masha Allah she is giving them a background and fabric from the time they are babies, and she is also an Irish revert. 

There is an Irish saying that is one way of describing Qadr "what's for you won't go by you" which gives me comfort when people say it because it reminds me of the Qadr in a language that is familiar to me. 

Sorry for rambling. Venting again. When I come on here I never mean to let loose but it just flows out of me...

Please be patient with me and make du'a for me. I am supposed to have day 26 progesterone done this month but guess what - its on a Sunday and the next day is a bank holiday so the hospital is closed. So it will have to be next month. I should have gone today (2 days early) but couldn't motivate myself.

Make du'a for me please.
love and salaams
C

P.S I am going to have to go and look at face book now and see what I missed!!!


----------



## Iman

assalaamu alaikum

Snow :" Then theres the pregnancy tester advert on tv which seems to annoy me even more grrrr!" - OMG yes!! "my name is Clare and Im a Clearblue expert" AHHHH!! and the bit about telling you how pregnant you are but it wont tell you if your having a girl or a boy - er doh!! reaaaally ??   Irritating very much so!

Sister C - here in the UK there are many Muslim children in care, either being fostered or awaiting adoption. The bit about mixed-race is that me and my DH are a mixed race couple ( him being pakistani, me being white british) therefore the agency also said this is positive in that there are many children from mixed -race White/Asian backgrounds as well as Pakistani backgrounds awaiting adoption. I dont really know why there are so many muslim children awaiting adoption. I guess it maybe because many people are Muslim background but away from the Deen and therefore things go wrong, maybe the child is unwanted or they are not in the financial or social position in order to look after the child - but these same reason could equally apply to people from a non-muslim background so really I dont know why. 

Many children are not given up for adoption but end up being taken away from their birth parent due to mental health issues, drug problems etc and therefore its done for their welfare. And then because so few Muslim couples come forward wanting to adopt, many of these Muslim children either end up spending years in foster care and limbo waiting or they end up being placed with Non-Muslim families. The couple who find it hardest to adopt a child are normally White British as there are not so many of these children waiting adoption - the majority are from an minority ethnic or cultural background. Its a good question - I might ask the agency when we go why they think they have such a need for Muslim adopters - it might be interesting to see what they say. I know many Muslim are reluctant to adopt due to the mahrem issues and also because some Muslims seem to think that it is haram!!  

I know what you are saying about traditions....my own childhood of course was not Muslim so when those around me reminice ( spelling??) about their childhood and going to th mosque or what it was like growing up as a Muslim, I have no comparison. But to be honest I like listening to their stories and when I reflect on my own background it just makes me appreciate so much more how my life has changed and that makes me happy   alhamdulillah. 

Snow - hope you are feeling better now insha'Allah! Im going to be in your position soon - my best friend is due with her first in September....already I am finding company with her hard - and I used to love spending time with her. But now all she talks about is babies and pregenancy and even when I steer the conversation on to something else, like "hows work?" she brings it back to that! The reason it annoys me is that before she got PG she said she knows how annoying it is when people just talk about babies and pregnancy when you dont have any - but now she is doing the same thing to me!! I guess she doesnt realise and is just so excited masha'Allah. Im pleased for her, very very much so as I wouldnt wish what us ladies here are going through on my worst enemy - let alone my best friend! and she is not like me, or any of you strong ladies here, she is more delicate and I dont know how she would have coped with anything but an instant conception ( which is alhamudilllah pretty much what happened!) I also think she is gonna make a great Mum and Im gonna love another niece ( its a girl!) to add to the growing clan, cant wait to see the baby once its born.....but anyway I know what you mean and I know how you feel. Dont forget you always have us!!!  

better go now, been in the park in the sun all day ( not that I got a tan, still look like a milk bottle!) and watching Britains Got Talent final ( repeat) and then gotta do Isha after and bed!!  

Wasalaams xx


----------



## tanisha

Umrah Mubaruk Godswill, i pray that all your dua is accepted and that we all achieve what is best for us very soon.


keep me in your dua, my next tx is short protocol in July
tanisha


----------



## soni

Assalam-o-alaikum all,

I know it's been a while since I've been in touch but I have been lurking .......... first of all huge congrats to all the latest pregnancies and sincerely wishing u all a ery happy 9 months and healthy kids Ameen!!!!

I also want to thanks the rest of you who kept asking about me and kept me in your prayers.......... u all are FAB!!!  

I have came back from visiting my family in pakistan and seeing my new nephew who is just adorable!!!We have also seen Masha'allah 4/5 new babies in the past 4-6 weeks and now feeling really sad about our situation.

We had a follow up at our clinic on friday where again thye couldn't suggest anything wrong and want us to try natural FET with our frozen embryos..................but I am feeling very scared and am finding no stength to got hrough it all again yet desperate to have kids of my own if u know what I mean  .My husband has been a real support and have mad edrastic changes to his lifestyle which was bit of a shock when I came back but he is still very positive that all our efforts will be fruitful at the end.His posiitvity really makes me sad that why can't I just do it for him and. for us   .every time I have a failure something dies in me and It's a horrible feeling but is it worse than been known as INFERTILE.......

I am thankful that there isn't anything seriously wrong and it is just a matter of right time but I hate waiting and sometimes do wonder why don't I deserve this happiness.I have been hyper sensitive these days ,something which my family noticed and pointed out but I just can't help myself although I am trying.I think I should stop now!!!!  

Snowbele,thanks for letting me know about the meet up.........I am looking forward to it   .hope u r well!!!

Godswill,Congratulations on Umrah!!!!Great feeling I know.  

Ren,I can understand ur frustration on delay of ur treatment.Keep trying though.  

SisterC,Thanks for asking about me....  

Aneesa,great pics of Ammarah on **!!!!great to have u back and hopefully see u soon.

Iman,I really hope ur DH finds a job soon so u guys can get back on the track very soon  .

Pleaes do forgive me if I have missed anyone(which I am sure I have)but u all are in my thoughts and great FF!!!

Love,

Soni


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

I often spend time on here giving out about my dh. But subhan Allah he has been brilliant, and really supportive to me over the past week and I wanted  to share the good with you not always the bad.

I wasn't well enough to drive to the city in time for the blood test on Friday. Normally dh doesn't realise when I am unwell, but he was just fantastic. I was really stressed out on Saturday, not really fit to drive. I told him so but he didn't seem to understand. Then the Gardai pulled me over to talk to me about my driving (that's Police to the British). Alhamdililah, I told them I wasn't well and that I was rushing home to get there before dark. The cop couldn't understand why I was in such a panic to get home, and why I wanted to call my husband - he thought I was terrified of being late because my husband would beat me!!!! So he let me call my dh and explain that I was held up by the police and could he just wait that I'd be home as soon as possible.

Well to cut a long story short. He got up and drove me everywhere I wanted to go after Fajr - to my friend, to my aunt to all the places I felt the same compulsion and stress "I had to go" (that's my obsessive compulsive disorder kicking in - we had to lower the tablets that control it because my bipolar disorder had got out of balance and I was manic (high/hyper)) My dh was just brilliant. He didn't say "you don't have to go here or there. He knew I FELT that I had to and that I wasn't well enough to drive so he drove me. Then when I recovered a bit I came down the country and masha Allah he came down from the city and drove me to the Wake on Monday and the Funeral on Tuesday of a relative - so I was under no stress at all. Masha Allah I really felt supported and that I had someone I could rely on, and I am really grateful to Allah for this. Alhamdililah, wa Sukran Allah, wa Allahu Akbar. 

So alhamdililah dh really supported me when I needed him.

The only ironic thing is that I forgot both yesterday AND today to do my hpt!!!! I am in my 3ww.
Glad to hear from you Soni.

All the best to everyone
C


----------



## soni

Salams,

Godswill,Insha'Allah Insha'Allah!!!!    .

Sisterc,great to know that things have improved massively and u are moving forwards  .

Ren, how r u

Where is everyone,I guess enjoying the weather


----------



## Iman

Salaams everyone

godswill - OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!!  Insha'Allah!!!     How fantastic would that be - just after coming back from Umrah  

hang in there and let us know what happens.....if you get to a week late, do a test!! 

Soni - lovely to have you back! 

SisterC - alhamdulillah for husbands.Im really glad that things are improving masha'Allah.

xxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone,
Godswill - inshallah inshallah          that would be soooo cool after ummrah. In all honesty though I would wait as long as you could before doing a hpt. Inshallah all my duas are with you  

I'm in a similar position as you at the moment as AF was due a few days ago, but as my cycle keeps flicking between 28 and 34 it is just quite frustrating. I honestly can't be asked to do them anymore but then once it goes past a point I crack and go out and get one...will I never learn!  

Soni - Alhumdulilah your back! Really pleased to hear that you will be coming along to the meet up. Also pleased to hear that things are moving forward for you guys. Inshallah it does work this time .

Ren - Awww your new addition to the family is soooo cute (I don't mean your new nephew lol!), I want a kitten too unfortunately we live on the first floor and thats a bit of a no no. Inshallah you get your IVF this month . BTW have you guys thought about how many goes you will have? It something I've been thinking about and the more I think about it, I feel as I boarder line don't want to do it or a max of 1 or 2 goes...has anyone else had thoughts like that?  

Sister C - Alhumdulilah I'm so pleased to hear that your DH is taking care of you and that things are improving...shows you were right not to give up faith in him.  Inshallah      you as well over this waiting period.Oooo we could have 2 BFP on the board inshallah 

Isobel - Hows the weight loss going? Are you on Belly club board? I'm on there and its really good as there is always someone around talking and it helps to keep you on track. When do you start treatment? 

Flame, Faz, Tanisha, Slough crew, Shahshah and everyone else  

love

Snowbelle


----------



## DreamTeam

Ooopps I forgot Iman and Kp  

Snowbelle


----------



## DreamTeam

Godswill


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams
I just have to vent.     I have just read the most ridiculous statement and reasoning on an islamic forum(thrown into a not related subject) about adoption. Its making me mad just thinking about it     . The most ridculous bit is that the person said its better to foster because then the parents would be on hand to help What? Normally children go into foster care because they can't cope and have problems themselves etc. Oooooo I could just          people like that make me so MAD! 

Modern adoption is totally moving towards islamic adoption : ie that children always know they are adopted, they know who their birth parents are, they are encouraged to meet or eventually meet them. Some people have no idea and just crush peoples hopes  

and breathe...feeling slightly better now!

love

Snowbelle


----------



## flame

slms

how are you all?  

I havent replied for quite some time..yet i have been reading posts regularly...

Godswill -     I.A Allah lifts your spirits and like you said next month I.A!

snow - I.A your time (and all of ours) will come soon!     

Ren - how r u ? Its so annoying wen they lose records     ! Have u named ur kitten? hope u get accepted nxt month      

Iman - I loved your long post a couple of weeks back! It helped me see alot of things in a great perspective! Thanx!

Tanisha- Thanx for all the advice     BTW- hows ur DH feeling? have they diagnosed the root of the illness? hope he's better!

sister c - great news things are on a positive with Dh1 I.A it remains this way forever!     

Any 1 Ive missed -             

My appointment arrived for leeds wen i asked them to change the referral to halifax     ...... SO Dh and I went back to gp to get our referral to halifax. the GP went on about i dont understand why you would want to take another referral when your appointment has come through and when you havent even given leeds a try... blah blah blah....    

I explained to her about patients right of choice and about success rates but she still seeemed unsure ... hence she said she WILL do the referral but she will NOT be doing it it the next few days as it involves alot of paper work and she already has lots of other paper work etc      

So I'm on the waiting list Again... 

thats all
take care all
w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone

Ren            
Inshallah you get your bambino on your first round of IVF or even as a fluke natural! 

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## soni

Salams everyone,

     Ren!!!Hope u r having a great time and prezzies too!!!

Its been very quiet here rescently...hope all is well with everyone.Me is fine too,just not liking the weather very much.I need some warm sunshine  .

Just been back from gym and finished with some hoovering.Now no energy to do anything till next few hours......I am looking forward to meet/see everyone at the meet u  since I missed the last one .  .

So speak soon and update on ur lives and happening around u.I know me is   

Soni


----------



## soni

Godswill,


Good to see you!!!!!Masha'Allah lots of upcoming births on ur side of the family....... same as mine  .Insha'Allah Allah will give us strength to deal with our situations and lead us to the right path.In regards to the dreaed question,I usually smile at the people and just say Insha'Allah and normally walk away asap.............  .All the very best for the upcoming apptt!!!


Isobel snow drop, I can see how excited u are for ur upcoming Rx.......all the very best.we all are prayin for u  .

My psoriasis has flared up a bit but this may be because I didn't take the med properly when i went to Pakistan  .I just wanted a break from all the meds and lifestyle change........Unlike you I can go back to pakistan any time....crazzzy I know!!! 

Shahshah,Maarias and thinendometrium......where are u all.Hope all is fine with urselves.

Flame,SisterC,Iman,Tanisha....been thinking of u!!!


----------



## Maarias

Salaams ladies,
I am just popping in to see how you are all doing.
I'll keep you all in my duas, IA you all soon be blessed with beautiful BFPs. RFK I can't believe you were complaining about being 23!! If only, I am going to be 39 next week, and had my son when I was 35 - something to give you all hope!! 
Please sisters can you also keep me in your duas, I have passed the seven week mark now after a successful FET but I am soo sooo scared    . 
Mariax


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,
I feel as if I am having a total melt down this morning. AF started last week and then finished and then yesterday it started again and now its in full flow. I am so petrified my remaining diddly fibroid has grown or something.       I just really do with being healthy for a while. 

Maarias Inshallah this little one will stay. Inshallah you are in all our duas   just keep the positive thoughts going       Looking forward to meeting you.

Ren - I am so not going to grace you 'I'm growing old' comments! 23 is young. From what I can dig out of my memory box 23 was a beautiful age I had so much fun  Whats scary is that I'll be 33 in couple of weeks  . 

Godswill - I think you need to start 'guiding' your DH as to where you would like to go. Pakistan - war zone!

Isobel, Iman, KP, SisterC, Soni, Faz, tanisha, and everyone else  

love
Snowbelle


----------



## sloughcrew

salaams all

its going to take us sometime to catch up with all these posts   theres so many !..

the last few weeks have  gone well for the wife -  had the 16 week scan last week and  discovered
the sex of the twins .....i was slighly puzzled, when  the nurse  looked at the scan and said, the twins are doing well and are healthy and very active.....and then  she asked us whethter we wanted to know the sex., ( she could give a 99% reply, but said the 20 week scan will confirm her thoughts ) , me being me said yes we would like to know...she  congratulated my wife by saying u r going to have 3 boys now. ! ...i scatched my head for a  moment, and was thinking have i missed something ?? and then she put her hand on my shoulder and the penny dropped 

but this week has been bad ....carpal tunnel, hayfever, asthma and now she has a chest infection....-  but inshallah she will improve

we have also been asked if want to take part in some research into twin premature births ( silicone pressary) - was  wondering if anybody had any experience/thoughts on this ?


----------



## Iman

salaams all

some news!

We went for a preliminary interview with the adoption agency this morning! Saw the social worker who was very nice  She asked us loads of questions about ourselves and told us lots of info......DH was on his best behaviour too! lol.....Anyway I dont think I am allowed to disclose much info on here for safeguarding reasons ( as per rule in adoption section) so to cut a long story short, she sees no reason why we can't progress despite us waiting for DH to get a job and ideally, to move!!     And she is going to send us dates for training sessions in the next few days to find out more.....

Finally feel as if getting somewhere with something!!! Alhamdulillah!! very excited now about prospect of actually getting to hold our little one sometime in the not too distant ( hopefully, insha'Allah) future! Approval takes about 8 months if all goes well ............   then begins the sitting by the phone which no way of knowing how long would be - weeks/months/years.....but at leats we are getting somewhere!! 

Looking forward to seeing everyon at the weekend xxxxxxxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam Everyone 

Lots of chattering 

Iman - that it such fantastic news yay!   I'm so pleased for you, and delighted that you guys are moving forward...time for a ticker I think! looking forward to seeing you too.

Godswill - No problems as I said just text me when you finish and if you can make it for coffee that will be great   otherwise next time inshallah. Loads of positive vibes and prayers for your appointment this afternoon, inshallah you guys will be moving forward to your BFP.

Ren - Hope you had a great birthday, sounds like you had lots of fun 

Slough - wow twin boys inshallah that will be a handful!

Isobel, Soni, Maarias, Tanisha  

looking forward to seeing everyone on saturday

love
Snowbelle


----------



## Saira786

Hiya, my names Saira, and i have a 4 year old girl already, both me and dh are 27, we have been trying for another baby for over 3 years, still no sign.  Had all our tests done i have light PCOS and dh has low sperm count which has recently increased from 2 million to 9 million (last tested before xmas and increased with taking Wellmans) dh is continuosley taking the vitamin tablets and has 3 % morphology, everything else is okay.  We are due to start our first round of short protocol of ICSI in first week of July, please can anybody recommend anything to us to make sure our first round of ICSI work as this has been a very long and stressful time since we have had our little girl.

Any recomendations would be advisable, i do understand we need to be drinking plenty of water, is there anything else we need to know has time is cuming up to when our treatment is due to start.

Many Thanks


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all

Sorry have not posted in a while.  

I look forward to meeting you all who are coming on Saturday     

Ren - hope you had a great birthday, sorry your hospital mixed up things, maybe you should go elsewhere  Is that an option, you are also so young you did make me laugh when you said you thouight you were old at 23!!!!! Oh if only I could remember those good old day when I did not have a care in the world !!!!   

Sloughcrew - Mashallah twins hope all is well.  Cant believe they told you sex already, I wont know till 22 weeks time!!! My duas are with you  

Iman - That is brilliant news, inshallah things preogress well for you  

Snow - look forward to meeting you at wkend x 

Godswill - thank you for message on **, inshallah we will meet  

Saira - Welcome to this thread.  I would recommend cutting out tea/coffee/fizzy drinks.  Drink lots of water eat brazil nuts and take co-enzyme Q10 until you have egg collection, do not take after then.  Keep belly warm, do not use hot water bottle.  These are all things i did, hope this helps in some way. x

Everyopne I have missed my duas and salams to you all   
Love shahshah


----------



## KittenPaws

Salaam all my lovely sisters.... WOW when u disapear for like a whole lotta time things just go crazy here. So much to catch up on.

Ok so let me begin

Shah Shah - BIG BIG congrats on your pregnancy. MashAllah excellent news. May Allah bless you with a safe & healthy pregnancy, labour & birth. 

Iman- Girl i could kiss you right now.   Thats amazing news, texted you so wont repeat it all again. Mwah... xoxoxo

Slough- Ahhh twin boys MashAllah great news. What a little handful but will be worth it. How far along are you? 

Snowbelle- howdy my dear. Looking forward to seeing you saturday. Should be good. Whats all this talk about being old... PPPPFFFFTTTT your only as old as you feel. You look young so zip it!  No more down talk! Looking up.... POSITIVE VIBES! Whens your appointment? Im day 3 sugar free and BUZZZZZING! lol 

Saira- Welcome, we are a crazy bunch so stay tuned.   I pray that all goes well with you.

Ren- HAPPY BELATED BDAY MY DEAR!      

Maarias - Am i right in saying your pg? Im confused im trying to catch up?! Hope you are well otherwise. 

Hope all others Godswill, Tanisha, Soni, Isobel, Sister C, Faz , Sara4 ever and ANYONE I MISSED are all good. Lots of love going to you all. 

Alhamdulillah i am doing well. Things are starting to settle and little one is now just over 5 months. She is a good little girl and mostly an easy baby but has started to develop a cute little cheeky character. Alhamdulillah enjoying her and really just concentrating on trying to be a good mum. 

You are all in my duas. Dont give up whatever your situation. After 7 long years we finally were blessed with a health baby girl. Alhamdulillah. Allah has blessed all of us here with health and InshAllah good stable happy marriages and I pray that whatever our path takes us in this life that we are all blessed with the reward of Jannah for our patience in this life. For that will be the greatest reward and blessing. Always remember Allah will never burden the soul more than it can bear. A saying that will ring true again and again throughout your life. You reward is with Allah InshAllah.

Looking forward to meeting everyone saturday, 

With lots of love & salaam
KP


----------



## Saira786

Thank u for welcoming me on ur board, 

Sha Sha - Congratulations to hear u have finally completed ur cycle and got ur BFP, if you dont mind me asking did u have PCOS n did ur dh have low sperm count and where did u have ur cycle

Also do i need to keep my belly warm after egg collection or before?
What doseage shall i go for when i am buying the co enzyme q 10 we have got the 30 mg at home or shall i purchase a higher one? and does this help

Shall i continue talking my multivitamins that i purchased from Holland and Barretts becos i like to prepare my body

Sorry for asking u all these questions, I'd like to put my mind at rest as i find it very upsetting not to be able to conceive and i try to read my namaz and pray to allah.


----------



## Maarias

Just a really quick one to say welcome to Saira. I would really recommend Zita West's book on conception (can't remember what it's called) but it's got all the dos and don't of ivf/icsi in it. Tells you when to warm your tummy and when not. I think it's warm tummy up to ET and then not after but check in the book - most libraries have it as well. I used it on my first cycle and really think it helped with PMA. 

Also, ZW's supplements (available on her website) are very good -they have all the right quantities of co-enzyme Q10 and selenium in them - brazil nuts are also very good for this, aid implanation.

Try and stay relaxed,  and give us a shout if you have any worries or concerns. 

IA I think you've got a really good chance if this is your first go and you have a daughter already MashAllah.

All good signs for a positive outcome.

Hope everyone is well.

I'm afraid I can't make it to the meet up on Saturday - I have sprained my foot again and am on bedrest. Also keep spotting/bleeding which is freaking me out. Had a scan today which showed bubba is still well,     it stays that way!


Mx

PS Ren just read your post: my smears are ALWAYS painful  , think it's something to do with being quite small up there. In fact the worst part of labour for me, (yes worse than the actual pain of contractions) was having a doctor coming every couple of hours to ram that contraption up there to see how far I was dilated!! OUCH!!!  . I got the point where I actually started crying everytime I saw them coming!


----------



## Saira786

Thank u all again to welcoming me to the site.

U have all put my mind at rest kasme.  I thought it was only me and my DH having this problem.

I am going to start eating my brazil nuts and start taking my co-enzyme q10 tblets.  I just pray to allah, asking him to help this treatment work for me IA.


Maarias - Sorry to hear about ur sprained ankly, anmd if u dont mind me asking what scan have u had and wats bubba??//    (i bet u think im dumb)

and the last cycle which u had which ended in a m/c did u have to fund urself becos the cycle i am having at the beginning of july i have to pay £3285 which doesnt include the medication (it shows how desparate i am wanting this child)

One problem i have is i hate drinking milk and milk shakes and i understand it really helps the treatment if i drink 1litre of milk a day is that rite  and if it is wat would u suggest to me as an alternative i like the milk in rasmalai im thinking of just making that and drinking that then


----------



## soni

Salaam All,

Hope u all are well and waiting anxiously for tomorrow's meet up....well I am!!!!

First of all,Welcome Saira  ......... ur post made me smile..............milk in Rasmalai it's just tooooo yummy to avaoid but do consider what it can do to ur blood sugar levels and hyperactivity!!!!  .

Well u can Increase ur protein intake through lentils,meat,eggs,cheese,ice creams to some extent as well.But honestly I've been told to drink 2 litres of semi skimmed milk and I normally take it without sugar(i am not a big ''sugar'' fan).

During down regulation try and relax as much as u can because ur body is slowing down so just follow the trend.With stimmulation,eat plenty of proteins or drink milk........sometimes people also take whey protein powder to add in milk/yogurt to increase the protein intake.Protein pwder comes in different flavours.I have tried vanilla one but again toooooo sweet for me plus I had to blend it in blender to make a shake from it but still found it yukky so gave up and carried on with normal milk.

Also in stimmulation try and rest in afternoons because according to chinese medicine it's ur ovary time according to ur body clock...........well I have to say I have never done it religiously but with my ARGC cycles I did feel little bit more tired due to travelling to London and did seem to dose off in the begining of the stimmulation but it didn't have any efeect on the outcome(I always have 8/9 eggs).

You can also try accupuncture regularly or before and after the embryo transfer.Just try and eat warm food post transfer plus keep ur belly and feet warm as advised by my accupuncturist.Rest as much as u can after embryo transfer and keep thinking positive(something which I am struggling with).

Also Saira if u r in London let us know as we are meeting tomorrow in central London it would be great to have u around and know u a little bit more  

Maarias,thanks sister for ur time for guiding me.I am sad that I will not be able to see you tomorrow but do understand and want to let u know that u r in my prayers.  

Godswill, great to know that ur apptt went well .I didn't understand why they can't refer you to the fertility clinic straight away because they are the right people to deal with this problem.......time is the major factor in this game and one thing which I have noticed is that u have to fight hard to get the privilages.Fertility clinics also have long waiting lists plus they are going to start afresh so u will loose lots of time in this scenarios.Please forgive me if I am interferring but I just thought I'll let you know of my thoughts 

Ren,How are u feeling now after ur smear?I don't find smear tests very painful but can undertsand ........ u could have come down to London for this weekend and spend time with us all.Will miss u tomorrow  

Snow,How are you and what are u doing today

Iman, CONGRATS sister on the progress!!!!!I bet how relieved u must be feeling.Praying that the rest of the the journey is the plain sail for you as well.

Kittenpaws,looking forward to see you tomorrow and catch up  .

Shahshah,Flame,SisterC,sloughcrew and the rest ....... thinking of u.

Soni


----------



## soni

Isobel snow drop, I knew I was missing someone....our posts crossed .Are we seeing u tomorrow?

I have to agree with ISobel , saira,All my treatments are self funded as well and we are still empty hand  .......but still fighting and Insha'Allah soon it will be our turn too.

Soni


----------



## soni

Salaam ISobel,

Thanks for ur lovely message............ u brought tears to my eyes!!!! 

You don't have to feel bad/guilty about ur situation.........we all are in the same boat together and Insha'Allah will get there. 

Love,

Soni


----------



## flame

slms 2 all

A great welcome to saira786!!!

hope the get together 2moro is great for all attending!! Have fun1 i won't be able to make it as i live up north and I work saturday mornings!

ren- have u asked your doc y smear tests are painful 4 u? theyre uncomfy ( for me)  but i wudnt say painfull!

snow- how r u? hows tx?

godswill - glad to see things are moving forward

Iman - i love reading your posts you really help me see things in a better perspective.. hope the adoption process works smoothly for you and lots of         your DH finds a great job asap!!!

wether we have children or not either way its a test/trial that inshallah we will all get through with great results...

slms 2 all 
have a great weekend to all!!
wslm
flame
xxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone  

I can't believe how much chatter there has been     should give us an idea of what tomorrow should be like.

I've had a dusty day (again), my kitchen floor seems to be sinking   so we've had various insurance people come look at it, so all carpets, flooring has had to be pulled up. The dust that is just seeping up is horrible. Its making me wheeze so much   

Maarias - honestly don't worry about tomorrow, just look after yourself and bubba AND the ankle, you need a strong ankle to get you through next 8 months. I remember you ankle twisted before, I have to say that before I broke my foot I was a repeat ankle twister so know the pain  . Inshallah loads of prayers and positive thoughts are heading your way.  Happy Birthday by the way, inshallah you have a great day and your bubba stays safe    

Isobel Snow Drop -   I don't think, you or anyone should feel guilty about having children, the point is we are all on this journey and we may as well be on it together   Inshallah you will get and we as a group will get there. 

Ren- I am no fan on smears. My first one, the nurse just turned round to me and said, so you want to have a baby, well you better used to pain and I swear she made the smear so much worse.   Don't like the nasty nurse!

Soni - I know someone with a birthday soon!  

Godswill - If I have learnt anything, over the past 18 months (my period of prolonged ailments) it is that you have to research your ailment/illness/problem and educate yourself  on the matter because if you don't ask the right questions or push for the right tests things don't happen. Its not fair, but that the price you have to pay if you want to do things on the nhs. I think patience is fine, but somewhere along the line, you need to be proactive enough to say to the doctors 'I turned up at the right age, now I'm growing old'. 

lots of love to everyone

love

Snowbelle

PS

When are the northerners having a meet up?


----------



## Saira786

Salaam All,

Wud to meet up wid u kasme but unfortunatley i'm from down north, near Leeds.  I think u wudve put my mind at rest if i met up wid you kasme.

But kasme i hate the taste of milk, i think im gona have to hold my nose and drink at least 2 litres of ilk then.  Is that to be drank all the way through ur cycle.

There is alot i am learning off here from u guys, thanks for all ur advise.

But i am gona bed rest hopefully if i can for the whole time of my treatment becos i ave waited along time for this time to cum.

Also do any of u cum on in the chat room if so what time becos i'd like to cum on at the same time.

I just wurry too much when i be sat i think to myself how cum other people can have children naturally and i can't and it proper stresses me out that i dont feel like going out seeing other people.


----------



## Saira786

Thank you  isobel for being so helpful and putting my mind at rest.

am gona think and stay positive becos i think i need to or else it wont help my body if i just start worrying again.


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all

Hope you are well.

Ren that is fantastic news, did you not have to do down regulation with nasal spray?  How come you already have follicles when you only started injections today!!!!!  I pray that it works for you      

Everyone else hope you are all well 

lots of love shahshah


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams

Oh wow Ren      loads and loads of duas for you inshallah this is going to work!!!   I'm soooooooooooooooo pleased for you!  

Longer message later

love

Snowbelle


----------



## soni

Salaams,

Wooohoooooooooo Ren,off u go  ........U r in mt thoughts and prayers.  .

Hope rest of the gang is fine.  to all.

Soni


----------



## tanisha

salaams Ren

congrats on the start of tx.  i have had 4long protocols all unsuccessful, my next tx is starting inshallah 7th July and it will be my first short protocol, i would love to be kept posted on how it all works etc.  really pleased for you.

all of you are in my duas, may this be the year for all of us

tanisha x x x


----------



## Maarias

Salaam ladies,
Ren - good news on starting tx soon, bet you're excited!!!  

Snowbelle - thanks for my birthday wishes  . You're right, last time I twisted my ankle was in last pregnancy at around 10wks (must be something to do with pregnancy hormones! )

Saira - I think someone's already answered your questions, but scan was to check baby and I doubt whether you'll get funding once you ahve a child already but you could always ask your GP to check with your PCT. I only got funding for my first cycle when we had my son. Rasmaillai, yum yum, doubt whether that'll count towards milk intake though! Ooooh, that's really made me want to go out and buy some though!! 

How did the meet up go ladies - am dying to hear all about it!!

Mx


----------



## flame

slms

how are all? hope and pray every1 is in best health and spirit..... The Death of Michael jackson is the latest topic at the mo..May Al...h Grant him Jannah Aameen

REN- WOW way to go!!!    Insha All..h your dreams will be fullfilled Aameen!

snow and all southerners - How did the meet up go? bet u all had great fun the eather was good too!!!

we recieved our first appoinment letter today for 21st July. I'm so glad its b4 ramadhan  

take care 
w/s 
flame


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone 

Firstly, our third meet up was absolutely fantastic. It was really wonderful to see everyone again and to meet ShahShah. Obviously we missed a few people but next time inshallah!

Not much happening in my world at the moment. I just seem to be swinging from hayfever to asthma attacks. Not helped by the fact that I picked up a book on Conception where she pretty much blames the usage of asthma inhailers as a cause for infertility.  I was shocked when I read that. Mr Snow pretty much panicked that I'd stop using mine. Fortunately I do understand if I can't breathe there will be no Snowbelle then no little snowflakes. It has made me wonder though about the credentials of some of the people producing fertility books. I realise that most people love her and to an extent thats probably why I bought the book but I was surprised to see her blame a medication that if you don't take it, it can have very dire consequences. 

Soni - Belated birthday greetings to you   it was really great to see you the other day...it was good having such a looooooooooooooooooooooooong natter !!!!

Ren - I'm absolutely delighted to hear that you guys are moving forward. I really hope you show your DH how you have to inject yourself everyday  actually I take that back as he had tamoxifen as treatment didn't he? 

Maarias - great to hear that you had a good birthday and that you have been resting up. I hope the ankle is healing up too 

ShahShah - wow the pictures of your little bump look so cute! Again it was lovely to meet you 

Flame, Tanisha, Isobel, Slough, Godswill, Iman and KP 

love to everyone

Snowbelle

I'd like to remind everyone that the internet is a publishing medium - and that comments made on message boards sometimes do need to be heavily moderated (prettied up).
The reason for this is to protect both the publisher and also the person who posted the comment from potential legal action. I am sorry if anyone feels that this is unfair


----------



## ShahShah

SAlam all,

Hope you are all well. Ren it is great news inshallah things work out, you have a number of follicles x

Snow - thank you, it was great to finally meet you all, hope you are well, ignore the book, she tells you that everytning is bad for you, i think all in moderation is ok    I was freaked out when i read it too!!!!

Am loving the weather but making me too tired!!

Godswill, Iman, Soni, Ren, Isobel, KP and anyone I missed my duas and love to you all. xx

I'd like to remind everyone that the internet is a publishing medium - and that comments made on message boards sometimes do need to be heavily moderated (prettied up).
The reason for this is to protect both the publisher and also the person who posted the comment from potential legal action. I am sorry if anyone feels that this is unfair


----------



## tanisha

salaam

DH has been diagnosed with TB of the bone and therefore we cannot start tx next month till he is well.  make dua, he is in so much pain at teh moment and cannot walk as TB in teh hip bone.  he has finally come hom after being in hosital for two weeks,  they have said this is the underlying cause of infertility and inshallah after lots of antibiotics for 9-12months he will be better.  please keep us in your dua.

tanisha x x x


----------



## Iman

salaaams all

just a quick post

R4k!! so happy for you!!   hope all goes well insha'Allah    keep us posted

tanisha sorry to hear about your hubby....   insha'allah he gets better soon. Sounds painful   Insha'allah when he is better your fertility journey will be quick and easy after resulting in bfp!!  

Snow, KP, Shahshah, isobel,godswill,soni and all...  

xxxx


----------



## flame

slms sisters
]i didnt get a chance to check ff all day so i just popped in to see how things are 

Tanisha - insha allah he will recover soon            

ren - Insha allah all the pain will result in BFP!         

snow - hope u had a great day!!

Iman/ godswill/maarias/kp & all others - how r u ? hope your good !        

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## Bambam

Ren where are you injecting hon? If you are injecting in your leg then the best place to inject is your tummy as you hardly feel a thing there   

Tanisha sorry to read about your dh but wishing him a good and speedy recovery    

Amanda xx


----------



## Bambam

Hi Ren 

I'm good thanks   When i was injecting i used to pinch about an inch of skin near my belly button and then put the needle in at a 90 degree angle. Def see if the nurse can give you any tips on making it less painful and i'm looking forward to reading about all your lovely follies after the scan    

Amanda xx


----------



## Maarias

Hi ladies,
I just felt the need to butt in on this whole debate.
Kittenpaws, mashAllah you've been very lucky to get pregnant on your first cycle, still being very young etc. But to say everything in moderation etc is not really very helpful if you've just had your say 3rd or 4th failed cyle...some people have really appalling lifestyles, and yeah you do need to take what she says with a pinch of salt, but some people really do need telling...

Sorry, just my opinion, personally I've always found her books useful. Yes, she's def. expensive and I have only done her stuff occasionally, and yes you do have to be sensible about her advice, but some if is really useful (and no, I'mnot being paid to say all this!!  )
Mx

I'd like to remind everyone that the internet is a publishing medium - and that comments made on message boards sometimes do need to be heavily moderated (prettied up).
The reason for this is to protect both the publisher and also the person who posted the comment from potential legal action. I am sorry if anyone feels that this is unfair


----------



## KittenPaws

Firstly id just like to say i have removed my post.

Secondly that post was directed at snowbelle, as i know her and her lifestyle and as she is a friend of mine i was giving her my opinion in future i will do so privately.

Thirdly the person in question is a well educated proffessional in her field and her advice has worked for many. Her books are well written and of course factual based, but all im saying is it wasnt for me.

Last but not least Maarias i do not appreciate being patronised and called young. You dont know me, dont judge me. I did NOT get pregnant on my first cycle, and no it was not a matter of "luck" . As a muslim i do not believe in this concept. We are all here on the same side so do not make me feel as though i dont understand. I understand as much as the next person. I was supporting my friend and she knows that.

I will no longer be posting on this board to be honest the truth is people can be very mean and bitter and take this out on others. I dont appreciate it. I have always supported people, given kind words and been a friend to many.

I wish all of you the very best in your paths , May Allah swt give you all happy, healthy and wonderful lives. May Allah answer all of your duas. Ameen . Fatiha

Love KP 
xoxo

I'd like to remind everyone that the internet is a publishing medium - and that comments made on message boards sometimes do need to be heavily moderated (prettied up).
The reason for this is to protect both the publisher and also the person who posted the comment from potential legal action. I am sorry if anyone feels that this is unfair


----------



## Bambam

Aw ladies this is such a wonderful and supportive board so please do all carry on posting. I don't post on the board as I am not muslim but as a mod I do read everything and KittenPaws you have always been so wonderfully supportive to all the ladies on here and you really would be missed by all if you left hon     You really didn't need to remove your post either. One of the wonderful things about FF is we can all offer each other advice, guidance and opinions. When i originally found FF I learnt more on here in a week than i had after months of tests and talking to doctors! 

I had to remove the person's name in question from everyone's posts to protect every one from potential legal action but other than that everyone's comments and opinions are fine   

Ladies infertility is so cruel lets all stick together and help & support each other as best we can    

Amanda xx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,

Re the great debate!
Firstly, I don't think that we should delete posts, everyone's views are valid.

Secondly, I don't think that KP should just jump ship - she has been a fantastic support and having tried for so long (6 years?) and been through lots of treatments, I think that is very valid experience and that is worth being shared. 

Thirdly, infertility is horrible at any age. Just because someone is younger when they begin the journey it does not make it any easier for them, if anything it probably makes it worse. 

Fourthly, there are lots of 'professionals' out there who seem to be making lots of money out of 'our' situation. Unless people talk about their experiences, how will less experienced people hear both opinions from both sides?

I think all in all, it shows that people have extreme views about the 'lady who must not be named', my comments regarding her were limited to giving up essential medication without which I could not function. I stand by my comments, which were, that in my opinion it was very irresponsible of her to suggest that giving up essential asthma medication could improve fertility.

I'll post a proper post later.

Snowbelle


----------



## Maarias

KP - I wasn' patronising you, and I wasn't criicising you. 

Yes, you have been very supportive, but personally I think those of us who already have kids should just be careful of advising others who are findingit a lot harder. The truthis that some people are going to have a much muchharder battle to get to that longed for pregnancy...
p


----------



## Iman

Assalaamu alailkum

Blimey whats been going on?? havent got a clue, bit confused.....but ladies lets not get upset with one another. I dont know whats been said exactly but lets forgive and forget....

Hope all is well with everyone insha'allah.....Our journeys are very different but essentially we all share the same thing....which is the pain of infertility which is something which blights you and your life and which you never saw coming but hits you like a freight train....none of us expected to be in this position I'm sure and none of our journeys will be exactly the same, but what is important is that we support one another and do so for one another and essentially, for the sake of Allah s.w.t.. so lets kiss and make-up hey?   insha'Allah ( God willing)

And as for 'she-who-may-not-be-named' lol - I havent got a clue whether she is good or not!! But whatever she is, we are all entitled to our opinions and we are all entitled to be here ( bambam that includes you, welcome and please don't be shy, nice to have you join us )

Now I'm off to settle down on the sofa, put my feet up, chill out and watch who shot Horatio Cain ( CSI  for those who don't know!) and I suggest we all do the same!!

  

Lots of love and du'a xxxxxxx


----------



## Bambam

Ladies I have removed an inflammatory and upsetting remark made towards another member on this board. FF does not tolerate such comments and the poster has been warned.

On a brighter note Ren that's a wonderful crop of follies you've got there   Your follies are a fabulous size hon   

Iman hope you had a lovely evening with your feet up and enjoyed CSI. I switched channels the second i realised he wasn't really dead  

Amanda xx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,

Tanisha -   really sorry to hear about your DH. Alhumdulilah while you are really sad at the moment try and be positive and look to the future, inshallah once your DH is cured everything will be ok inshallah. 

Iman and Bambam - I too, was sucked into believing that dear Horatio had died  . I switched over as soon as I found out he was alive, although I should have twigged when I saw him appear in the credits.

Ren - I have no idea about what size the follicles should be, but inshallah it all sounds good!

Flame, SisterC, Soni, Godswill, Maarias, KP and Isobel  

love

Snowbelle


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all hope you are well.

Ren - i dont know about sizes as I was never told when I had treatment but it sounds good, it all depends on how many eggs they collect from each follicle - am praying you get a gd result.    

Ladies - i am confused.....    but I hope you are all well and look forward to seeing you all. xx


----------



## flame

slms

REN-                        
                              

lots of prayers for ren! you are in my duas! insha Allah u get ur  

quick msg to all hope every1 is well and enjoying the weekend sunshine.... I've just got outta bed     I have the runs   and can feel a temperature creeping up...

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam

Wow Ren you are nearly PUPO and on your 2ww          I am so excited for you. Inshallah all our prayers with you, I want you to graduate  

When is your EC day?

love

Snowbelle


----------



## DreamTeam

Ren hun, don't worry inshallah you are going to have lots of eggs which will be ripe for fertilisation. Inshallah it is going to happen just keep strong and try not to think about it too much (lol!). Alhumdulilah you aren't alone, you know that we are all here with you. Ok so no one knows at home, but we are all with you even though we aren't there. Just hang in there and stay positive   

lots of love  

Snowbelle


----------



## Maarias

Ren, I'm sure you'lll be fine.   
Mx


----------



## soni

Salaam All,

Ren, All the very best and thinking of you.Insha'Allah u will have a very nice crop of juicy mature eggs.Ameen!!!

Exciting news on my end is that I have got a new job (for 6 weeks atleast)starting from tomorrow.........Allah has been so kind because I was really worriend about money to be spend on our next attempt.I am trying to leave no stone stone unturned prior to our next attempt then rest will be in Allah's hand.....Insha'Allah!!  

Snowbelle,how r uI will try and get in touch sooon 

Isobel, All the very best for the upcoming treatment  

Godswill,How r u

Shahshah,hope u r well too.

Bambam, welcome to the board........looking forward to know u bit more too 

Flame, great to see u over here too!!

KP  

Love to all,

Soni


----------



## soni

Hey Ren,

Masha'Allah!!! very good number.Now   for good fertilization rate as well IA!!!

Drink lots of water and use hot water bottle if u r uncomfortable...hope u feel better soon.

Love,me!!


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all

Ren - that is brilliant just rest for the next few days and all will go well.   

Soni - that is really good news as well, hope you are well and look forward to seeing you    Am already having back pain which is not good as having difficulty sleeping so am so tired at work, i knew this would happen but not so soon!  

Snow, Godswill, Iman, KP all others hope you are well.

Lots of love shahshah x


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam Ladies,

Ren - That is fantastic, inshallah it all goes swimmingly  . I am really praying that the next 2/3 weeks goes really well for you and you get your BFP  

ShahShah - Sorry to hear that you are getting back pain, inshallah it gets easier for you 

Soni - Exciting times ahead for you, inshallah it all goes well  

I have my appointment with the hospital on Wednesday, I have no idea what they are going to say or even if they are going to be willing to do something. I have lost weight but just not the amount that they want.  I don't know where this leaves us. I guess as a result of this I've started to look into to private treatment but again I don't even know what we need.  Does one just turn up at a clinic and say "hello I'd like IVF?"  Inshallah we will start some form of treatment...

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams,

Well done Ren     I'm so pleased for you. All our duas are with you for your transfer tomorrow  

love and duas

Snowbelle


----------



## flame

slms

wow so happy for u ren 10 fertilized Masha Allah      

Ive been in bed for the last 3 days and ive missed so much but yipee for REN - U  Are in my   and Insha Allah U get BFP!!      

i had the flu have been takin antibiotics and painkillers and am alot better Alhamdu-lillah! 

snow -   with your appointment on wednesday then insha allah u will understand your way forward..

soni - next attempt? im a bit   wot tx are u having?

tanisha- how is ur dh? any better? 

lots of         for all

please pray for my long waited appointment which is on the 21st of this month!! hope all goes well and thanx to all for help & support  

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all

Ren - this is this is fantastic news      10 embryos is brill, do not stress about frozen embryos, if they are gd quality then the clinic will freeze them.  There is a sml chance of mix up in all cases but the procedure is so strict, they ask you and you hubbie details about 4 times before they do any transfer fresh or frozen - my clinic did.  I had FET done before and I still have 2 frozen embryos for future use.  The big thing is whether they survive the re-thaw process when you have a FET, however hopefully you will get your BFP!!!!   

Hope all goes well tmrw and remenber to relax xx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,
Ren   loads of duas and positive thoughts for you. Inshallah just relax and concentrate on taking it easy...no heavy lifting!
Inshallah by this evening you'll carrying precious cargo and guzzling pineapple juice and munching on brazil nuts!  

As for me, yes my appointment is this afternoon. I'm feeling really nervous, down to the fact I actually feel sick in my stomach! Inshallah they decide to do something.

love to everyone

Snowbelle


----------



## boohoo

Hi Ladies

Sorry i dont post on here often but hope your all ok and in good health.
ive just been acepted for treatment at St Marys in manchester( well i think its gonna be MFS) but just had the phone call this morning after trying to get in for treatment since Mar 09 im excited  but very scared at the same time .

neways just wanted to know if you have any tips on do's and dont for the cycle and also what i should eat and avoid? im new too all this and any help would be muich appreciated 


thanks 
boohoo


----------



## soni

Salam all,


Woohoooooooo,Masha'Allah lots of upcoming treatments and the PUPO lady among us........Insha'Allah we all have our dreams come true.Lots of love and duas to u all.

Love,

Soni


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,
Ren, alhumdulilah your little rhino (!!!) will stay safe inshallah, just take it easy over the next couple of weeks and leave the partying to us   

Isobel - Really pleased to hear that things are moving forward for you.

Well we had the appointment today, first up the doctor said 'unexplained infertility is hard'   I never realised we were unexplained!!! It seems that we had been since I had my fibroid taken out in January last year! She seemed quite pleased with my weight loss taking the loss in to account from when we first got there. But I'm still not down enough . Added to that it seems the nurse has been rounding my height down which has meant my calculated BMI has been slightly higher. 

She also picked up a few things to be concerned about that were picked up in my last blood test done by the hospital done in March. One of the things to be picked up is that I have a borderline underactive thyroid, apparently this is quite common in coeliacs   

I'm going to try and see if I can see my GP tomorrow about the thyroid issue, TBH it seems quite scary because if your level is over 2 it is very difficult to get pregnant...I'm 4.66!!! 

However she gave us the forms for IVF, providing I get my BMI to 29  (3 kg away) then I can ring up and get the ball rolling on that front and apparently the waiting list isn't too long   Mr Snow and my mum are seeing this as positive but I feel in such state of anti climax, I really don't want anything else wrong with me  

love to everyone

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Iman

salaams ladies

wow so much has been going on!! R4K - masha'allah.....  your in my du'a. Put your feet up and look after yourself! So exciting!!

Snow hope things are sorted for you soon insha'allah - its good to make enquiries, let us know what goes on   Insha'allah you will be on your way!! 

Love and du'a to all other ladies.

Well I am DELIGHTED to annouce that DH has got a job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alhamdulillah!!

he went for test and interview over a week ago, didnt hear anything so presumed hadnt got it - but they called this morning and offered him the job!!! its 1 year fixed term contract with possibility of going permanent but the money and the organisation and the job itself is good!! Can you believe it!!! hes' been unemployed so long we were losing hope!! wow masha'allah we are chuffed to bits......He beat 8 other people to get the job!!! 

This means that once he has started, we can go find a new bigger place to rent which will coincicde nicely with our adoption stuff which will be starting at the end of this month!!

AND......he also passed his driving test this week!!! I know its a bit later than most but he failed a few times a few years ago and completly lost interest and will to drive.....but he passed on tuesday!! masha'allah!!

Both these things ( the lack of job and no licence) been getting him down and making him feel frustrated.....esp when you add to that the lack of babies for us - but back, feeling good, smiling, thanks to Allah swt!!! 

With every hardship brings relief     

All in all an excellent week!!!!!!!!!! 

Party in the Iman household!!!    ( thats me and him! lol)

xxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Iman,
That is absolutely brilliant! I'm so happy for you  

love
Snowbelle


----------



## flame

slms sisters!!

Masha Allah lots of good news all round!!!

Ren - great news ! hope your taking things easy and relaxing! let us know how your getting along...           

Snow - not long to go Insha Allah! hope you get this thyroid thing sorted and         to help you lose weight!

Iman - wow ! GREAT NEWS! Insha Allah you have great success with the adoption aswell! Aameen!

     to All! 


w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## soni

Salaam all,

Wow a series of good news Masha'Allah!!

Iman, so so happy for u sister  .It will all come together very soon Insha'Allah!!

Ren, How r uR u keeping urself busy??

Godswill, Insha'Allah u will be on the go soon too....yipeeee!!

Isobel,good luck to you  

Snowbelle,  ........U r on the track too.It's better to get investigated and sor the problem than to suffer from the dissappointments!!!!I think thyroids meds take 3 months to sort everything and then u r also looking like cycling after Ramadan.....we can be cycle buddies ,u never know  

KP,flame,boohoo,shahshah and everone else 

Soni


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

Sorry I have not been on here for ages. My last post was on page 7 and now you are on day 16! I'm tired or I'd read and catch up. My next door neighbour had a baby recently - I wasn't sure what the baby was and when it arrived. Actually I'm still not sure. But I went in to pay a visit and there was masha Allah the most beautiful baby girl, but the mother was in hospital so I didn't actually see her. Insha Allah all will be well for her. I was so happy and pleased to see the baby. I wanted to pick it up and run away with it. She had 2 mcs last year and was on Clomid too.

Can anyone give me the short update on everyone please? 

Alhamdililah I am well. I think I have recovered alhamdililah. I haven't needed medication during the day at all lately (maybe except when I wanted to steal the baby!!!lol!) Why is it that when I forget about my cycle and trying for a baby that my marriage improves?

Today is only CD 8 but there is some EWCM. Has anyone else experienced "weird" or "unusual" discharge after coming off Clomid?

May Allah help us all.
SisterC


----------



## soni

Salaam Ren,

Hope u r ok!!!!I've been told that OHSS after ET is normally due to pregnancy...............it's all looking good for u!!!  .

Hope u all are ok!!

Soni


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,
Ren -  you poor thing loads of duas for you      

What is OHSS? 

love to everyone

Snowbelle


----------



## flame

slms
ren- wen i read your post i was sooooo upset but wen i read soni's post i felt much better 4 U!!!! Insha allah all will be well... keep relaxed...take it easy.... and were all praying for u!!!
and by the way what is OHSS? 

flame
xxx


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all

Hope you are well, ren hope youare feeling better and for those that didnt know OHSS is Ovarian Hyper Stimulation ummm something...  when your ovaries are stimulated too much during injections but usually happens before EC and then they keep you on stimming until they can bring your levels down.

Ren - praying everyting is ok with you   

Hope everyoneelse is well xx


----------



## DreamTeam

Asalam alaykum everyone, 

Alhumdulilah I've got some very shocking news...I've got a  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are both totally in shock, inshallah everything should be ok. Its very strange as we were literally told on Wednesday that IVF was the way forward and we were choosing where to get it done. Please pray inshallah that this does actually happen.

Inshallah I'm praying lots for you all. Inshallah one good news leads to another... 


love

Snowbelle


----------



## DreamTeam

BTW I forgot to say, for anyone with me on ** please don't mention this on my ** page. I don't want anyone to know until a lot later


----------



## ShahShah

I am so shocked!!!  Snow - alhamdullilah this is amazing news, I am so pleased for you, maybe all thes tests have just cleared things up!  Congratulations and now your in the club   Take it easy and dont stress out lots of love shahshah


----------



## DreamTeam

Awww thanks everyone     I am still in shock.

AF was due on Wednesday but to be honest was past caring (if that can make sense). I woke up sunday feeling fine and was all set to go to Brighton for the day and then suddenly felt really unwell and exhausted. I thought it was just anaemia and low haemoglobin. So was very shocked when the test was positive. 

Inshallah I'm praying really hard that we get some more BFPs on the thread. Ren, keep up with the Brazil nuts, pineapple juice and water!

Hope everyone is well.

lots of love and duas

Snowbelle


----------



## flame

slms 
SNOW- wow great news.... Allah's Power is so Great!!!! so so so so pleased and happy for you......

           

take it easy and relax and insha allah ur little bundle of joy will be with u soon. Aameen!

flame
xxx


----------



## DreamTeam

I wish! I've just come back from the nurse (first ante natal appointment    ) and I've put on 2 kg since appointment at hospital last week AND my BMI has gone up!!!!

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Iman

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow!!

Alhamdulillah Snowbelle that is fantastic news!!! What a surprise - fabulous fabulous surprise!!!!     

I am soooooooooooooo chuffed for you - that is just amazing news !!

Party party!!! 

(but gently for you!!)

lots of love and du'a for the coming months!!

I just love it when things like this happen - it shows that no matter what the doctors know and say - they dont know everything!! And Allah swt 's power is greatest!!! Masha'allah


----------



## DreamTeam

Ren - What ever you don't test early  . Get your DH to hide them somewhere you won't find them. Just wait. Just rest loads and drink loads of water to wash the drugs out of your system.  I'm so excited for you and praying this happens for you.

Iman - thank you so much   I'm just still in shock. Inshallah you guys are going to sail through adoption and then inshallah your DH is going to prove all the doctors wrong inshallah  

Flame - How did your appointment go?

Godswill - Have you guys decided on a clinic?

SisterC - Alhumdulilah I'm really pleased to hear that things are going well between you and your DH

Soni - Hope you are ok

Isobel - I'm getting lectures from my mum and nurse not to put on weight. Bizarrely I've gone off food - so far!!!

love and loads of duas for everyone

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Bambam

Just a quickie for everyone who has asked what OHSS is. It's Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome (OHSS) which occurs as a result of over response of the ovaries to stimulation. It is very nasty and for any of you who will be having ivf please please make sure you drink plenty of water especially if you respond well to the stimulation drugs and produce lots of follicles and eggs.

Ren i hope you are feeling much better now and DO NOT TEST EARLY      The absolute earliest you should test is 14 days after et  

Snow - what wonderful news     

Amanda xx


----------



## soni

Salaam all,I am writing this in a hurry from work and want to let snow know that I am sooooo very excited for u and can't stop smiling!!!hope u r ok this AM.I just don't wish this heartache of infertility for anyone  .Ren it will be you next Insha'Allah!!!(no pressure though)  love to all,soni.


----------



## Saira786

Hiya all

not been on here for a very long time.  Thought id update u all, im on day 7 injections today and went for a scan yesterday there was two emboys which one was 15cm and other one was 13cm is that good or bad at this stage.

and shud the screen of shown more embroys at this stage or is that enugh at this time, its so confusing for me as this is all new for me so i dont know whats right and wrong.

and the nurse also sed on one ovary we can see 12 whatever they were and the other side cudnt count em cos of my pcos 

so due to another scan tomoro which hopefully will tell me day i need to go in for my egg collection.

do i need to take anything to the hospital like a change of clothing or anything on egg collection day or not.

other than that i am perfectly fine but i am always tired becos of the metformin i am taking and most of my time i am asleep.


----------



## boohoo

Slaam All 

Just a quick post to congratulate the new BFP , Congrats snow take it easy and i hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months ahead.

im just waiting for AF to arrive and then have to ring St Marys , so im playing the waiting game 

come on AF get a move on , in the months i didnt want it to show it always arrived bang on time and now im waiting its taking its time arghhhh, can anyone tell me if day 1 on AF is on the evening or weekend who would i ring because at St Marys they say to ring between 8.30-11.30 to request treatment


----------



## Bambam

Hi Boohoo

The witch always knows and never turns up when we actually want her to arrive   If af arrives from the afternoon onwards then day 1 is counted as the following day. Re what to do if she turns up at the weekend than the best thing to do would be to give your nurse a quick call today and ask her what is best for you to do   They often gets questions like this when people are waiting to start so are always happy to help  

Amanda xx


----------



## tanisha

Salaam

congrats snow on your BFP, it must be an amazing experience mashallah.  I`m now ona 6month wait till DH completes his course of antibiotics for his infection, we can then have our 5th ICSI.  my parents are going to umra in Ramadhan and i will be asking to mum to make dua for us all, inshallah our time will come too,

Ren, dont test early, I know its not easy as i`ve bene through it four times, but its just not woth gettinga n incorrect result.  you have waited this long so a few more days inshallah and all will be good.

sorry i dont post much, but i keep track of everyones emails and keep you in my duas.

i just keep hoping that even after 7years we get a natural BFP, its all in Allah (SWT) hands.


----------



## DreamTeam

Ren - just incase you haven't heard us "GET MR REN/ MR K TO HIDE THE TESTS"     
I repeat "DO NOT TEST",  imagine an annoying car alarm noise "DO NOT TEST"  car alarm "DO NOT TEST"!!! 
Just hang in there, be patience (pllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeee)
don't do it. There are tons of stories of people who test early and get a BFN get really depressed act as if they were normal and then get a BFP. 

Soni, Iman, KP, ShahShah, Flame, Godswill, Isobel, and everyone

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## flame

slms

ren- sounds promising...       insha allah....   

snow - how u keeping? 

slms to all... take care... 

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all

Ren - its sounds like a BFP, FR are quite good if you test later the line will get stronger. YOu prob wont notice any symptoms until later on but then we think any sign must mean something is happening, inshallah it has worked.   

Snow - hope you are keeping well  

Inshallah this year seems to be going well with lots of BFP so I am sure this will continue for all 

Lots of love to all 
ShahShah


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone  

Ren Inshallah x 1 zillion its a BFP   I'm hoping and praying really hard that you get your BFP  

ShahShah - I'm cool   just learning what 'not' to eat. Can you believe I've had two 'sushi for lunch' comments in the past 2 days (I love sushi). How about you hows things?

Alhumdulilah, I am very thankful and everyone is in my duas. Inshallah lots more BFPs on the thread. No pressure but it has worked on the fibroid thread. There have been no BFPs from the time that I started my treatment (Nov 2007) till literally 4 weeks ago. Now in the space of 4 weeks there have been 4 BFPs!!!!! Inshallah the muslim room will have BFPs rainning down on us   (but with a smiley face)   

Isobel - When do you start your treatment

Godswill, Soni, Iman, KP, Saira, Boohoo, Flame and everyone  

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## Saira786

hi all i went for day ten scan and they only saw two follicles on each side is that good or bad for day ten.

i am praying to allah that they dont abandon the cycle please allah i really need this cycle to go ahead to fulfill my dreams.

i dont know what i would do to myself if on saturday when i go back they give me bad news.

is there anything i can do to help em grow please anybody any advise would be helpful.


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all

Snow - sushi is out including any raw fish!!!! I'm not a fan so I had no probs with that one, it was the caffeine to cut out that was dire    But all in moderation, remember no cheeses that are not pasteurised like brie etc.  
I was very lucky as had no sickness and no cravings so am eating pretty much anything i like...... although I told my DH yesterday that I had cravings for Krispy Kreme doughnuts   so he would go and get me some!   

Ren - fingers and toes are crossed, OMG just realised that if you are BFP then all of us are having our lil ones close to each other how great is that!!   

Isobel - good luck for your DR  

Saira - good luck for your cycle  

Everyone else hope you are all well xx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Assalam Aleikum

I haven't been on here for a while. Snowbelle         . Inshaallah you have a healthy pregnancy. 

I am currently stimmimg on day 2. I have a follie scan tomorrow Inshallah. It was supposed to be a day 6 scan but that would be on Sunday and they don't do scans on Sunday so they told me to come tomorrow. I would have only stimmed for 2 days and i'm only on 112.5 of gonal-f, so my follies will be tiny. Inshaallah all goes well.

May Allah grant all of us our BFP's Inshallah....Amin. 

Sarah x


----------



## soni

Woohoo Masha'Allah Ren,its all just FAB!!!!lots of happy news going round.....so so happy for u all!!                Goodluck to all who are starting soon,stimming or just in their 2ww!!!                                                        Lovexxx,soni


----------



## DreamTeam

Ren        
Inshallah x 10 zillion now!    

Inshallah loads of duas for everyone going through treatment or thinking about the way forward or adoption  

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Saira786

Hiya R4k

so u think my follicles will grow then im really really nervous what am i gona do if they dont grow


----------



## Bambam

It's manic here but ......

Saira - Did they tell you how long your follicles were hon? Some women will develop lots of follicles and some women not so many. It's quality that's important though and many clinics will get you to inject for a few days longer if they still have some growing to do. Are you NHS or private? 

Ren   although it does sound like good news    Looking forward to seeing your 'official' bfp post


----------



## Saira786

hiya yes just come back from my scan

on day 12 still got 2 on right measuring 15cm and one at 22cm and 2 on the other side measuring 18cm and 12cm

they asked me if i wanted to abandon and i sed no i want to go ahead

so going for egg collection on monday even though i not got many for em

but is there anybody out there who has been in the same situation as me and have got thru to egg transfer.

and i am fee paying


----------



## Bambam

Saira

Yes there are loads of members on here who have not had many follicles but who have gone on to et and also got their bfps. I first found FF when looking on  the internet for information after my first scan where i only had 2 follicles on one side and none on the other. I posted the same question as you on here and got LOADS of replies from FF'ers saying the result of their 2-4 follicles was asleep upstairs   I too was fee paying and so went for ec. I thought as i'd paid so much already and gone through so much to get to that point i should go the whole way. 2 of your follicles are a good size and the other 2 will probably catch up over the next couple of days as they grow 1-2mm a day i think

If you have a look at the poor responders thread you will find lots of girls in the same position  

Sending you lots of      

Amanda xx


----------



## Saira786

oh thank u for reasurring me but i was in tears all the way home in the car and told dh i cannot cope anymore and im in bed since then and dont think i can attempt to see the outside world.

but i have got mild back pain is that normal.

im drinking my water, milk and my brazil nuts and hoping allah gives me a nother miracle for my little girl.


----------



## Bambam

Saira I sobbed like a baby after my first scan and couldn't even talk to my dp as i was so upset so i do know how you feel and just how hard it is to cope with   

This is a copy of one of the replies i had when i in tears i posted on FF about my 1 follicle after my first scan.....

_Hi I had 1 follie after 8 days of stimming looking possibly likely to be the right size and they extended my stimming (after suggesting I abandon and telling me at the same time this would be my LAST chance with my eggs).

At the end of stimming (I think it was 10 or 11 days I had one really good follie and one good one. Then at EC I had 3 eggs collected somehow, even though my third follie was a "mere" 7 or 8 I think at your stage.

One of those has now just settled down for an early evening nap.
I cant tell you what to do, for me it was a case of not being able to cope with the "what ifs" if I did cancel the treatment.

Wishing you all the best whatever you decide.

Just letting you know miracles can happen._

I wouldn't worry about the back pain either if it is mild but if you are at all concerned then do phone and speak to your nurse and she can reassure you  the clinics take lots of calls out of hours with us all worrying about different things so never be afraid to pick up the phone and speak to them.

be kind to yourself for the rest of the weekend. one of those follicles could have the egg in it that will bring you your bfp hon    

Amanda xx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam Everyone  

Ren - thats absolutely fantastic time for us to start dancing in the mussie room                        inshallah there are going to be lots more BFPs on this thread. Inshallah Allah(swt) will hear our duas and rain BFPs on this thread  

How is everyone? I had a complete laugh this morning, Mr Snow came rushing in saying this is the funniest letter addressed to you ever, I screwed up my face thinking now what could this be?  I turned over the letter and instead of being addressed to 'Mrs' Snow, it was addressed to 'Reverend' Snow!         the funniest thing is that the letter was from the hospital so its not as if they have never written to me before!!! Anyway it provided a few laughs  

Soni, Godswill, Iman, Isobel, SisterC, ShahShah, and all  

love

Snowbelle (not the Reverend)


----------



## Iman

yah ren!!! alhamdulillah!!!!!!!!!!!!!    fab news !!! you and little one in my du'a..... 

believe it - its real!!!   

wow we are having some great news in this group recently - long may it continue insha'allah!!

take care of yourself and little one xxxx


----------



## Bambam

Congratulations Ren, fantastic news and i'm so pleased for you   Wishing you a very happy and healthy 8 months

Amanda xx


----------



## ShahShah

Congratulations Ren, absolutely fantastic news, am so pleased for you now you will begin to have all symptoms I am having!!   

Inshallah you will have a healthy 9 months    

lots of love shahshah


----------



## flame

slms  

REN- FANTASTIC NEWS    !! so happy fpr you and of course you r in my duas... insha allah the next 8/9 months bring on a happy healthy pious baby (Aameen)        

Its my first appointment at the assisted conception unit tomorrow...please every1 pray for us....

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam Everyone,
Inshallah everyone is well. Well I'm going to say what someone said on the fibroid thread about 2 weeks ago, good things don't come in three...they now come in six    Inshallah loads more good things are going to happen on this thread.

Flame, Godswill, Soni, Iman, Saira and everyone are in my duas  

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Maarias

Ren - such good news hunny!!! Yaaayy!!! InshAllah I am sure your little beanie will stick - just rest lots and take it easy!     
Mx


----------



## boohoo

Slaam All 

Hope your all ok? im still waiting for the witch to turn up & hoping it does in the next few days   if not they might delya it again . 

Ren- congrats & mashallah this is brill news inshallah your little beanie will stick , i hope you have a very Happy & Healthy 8 months 

this gives the rest of us some ray of hope. 


boohoo


----------



## flame

slms sisters

how are you all? hope and   every1 is in best of health. Aameen.

we went for our appointment yesterday. I had an internal scan which showed i had mild pcos..i also had a blood test and ive got another on 7th August. as for dh the nurse told us there are very few sperm hence there is no need to perform another SA(phew) ........ but he will have to have surgical sperm extraction which we willl discuss with the doctor on our next appointment which is on 18th September. please pray for us that there is a way forward...and insha allah we can have children of our own..Aameen!!!

ren & snow - how u both keeping? 
godswill - how r u ? hows things?
and to all the rest - how is every1 ?
lots of love and duas to all 
flame
xxx


----------



## flame

slms 

godswill - I had no idea i had mild pcos...and no she didn't give me anything for it...maybe the doc might discuss treatment for that when we go to our clinic appoint in sept...  ! take care and how are things for u hun?

w/s 

flame
xxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam everyone,

Ren - Inshallah you are pregnant. Just don't get too stressed worrying whether you are or aren't. I do understand what you mean though, its such a shock and I keep thinking its lovely dream that I am going to wake up from   I hope that you are feeling ok otherwise.

Flame - I'm sorry to hear that you have been diagnosed with PCOS. Alhumdulilah someone I know also had mild PCOS and gave birth last year so inshallah it will happen. Sometimes it is devastating being diagnosed with something but at the same time diagnosis can be the best thing as at least you now know what is wrong with you and you can move forward. BTW how is your DH getting on with the long term antibiotics? Also have you had a chat with the girls on the PCOS thread, they might be able to give you some good questions to ask your doctor when you see them. Inshallah it all works out  

Godswill - How are things with you? Have you decided on the Lister then? Or will you look into other clinics? When are you planning to start your treatment. Inshallah you get your BFP straight away   Inshallah Allah (swt) will give families to all the children without families, and children to the families without children

Isobel - Oh believe me I am so tempted to through that book away!   Alhumdulilah I am so grateful for being pregnant and just pray that this deluge of pregnancies continues  

ShahShah - How are you feeling?

boohoo, maarias, kp, iman, soni, saira and all

love

Snowbelle


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams,
Ewwwwwwwwwww legs in stirrups just isn't fun   especially for a dry run.

Ren - how was the blood test? 

Isobel - praying that inshallah you carry on this BFP run 

Godswill - praying that you guys decide on what your next move is 

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Sarah4eva

Assalam Aleikum all, I hope u r all getting on well Inshaallah

I just did my trigger injection alhamdulillah and egg collection is on Monday morning Inshaallah.

Sarah


----------



## Iman

salaams girlies

We went for our first adoption prep group day today - there are 4 in total. Man it was intense!! and quite tiring as whole day but really really good. We met about 4 other couples who are starting out just like us and they were all really nice  and the social workers were lovely too. We did group work and discussions and there was a talk....i dont think I can say much more than that for confidentiality reasons but I really enjoyed it!! it made me think a lot about the process from all angles and all sorts of things and I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!! next one is in about a week. my only real fear at the moment is how on earth will we choose which child Im gonna want them all!! Going to have remove emotional feelings when that comes along and think logically but I know I will be shown pics and just fall in love........i guess Qadr right?? Allah swt will lead us to the child that is right for us insha'allah. Heard some stuff today about Muslim babies being raised and adopted by non-muslim families because there are so few muslim couples wanting to adopt - so if you ever hear of any muslim couples ( or yourselves) who thinking of it, then do seriously think about it.....we need more people over-all ( not just Muslim ) who willing to adopt.....I know the process is gonna be intense and intrusive and emotional , I just hope it doesnt take too long as I am so excited!!! 

Hope everyone is well insha'allah  - lots of du'a to all the girls, especially those awaiting or undergoing treatment like Sarah and Isobel. Flame, hope things going well for you insha'allah too and Ren and Snow, look after yourselves please!!  Sister C and Soni and all others hope you are well insha'allah   

lots of love xxx


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

Snowbelle, Ren Mabrook!  It's so good to hear of the BFPs. How do you get it to dance along B[fly][/fly]F[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]P[fly][/fly][/move]

     

About adopting babies and references to muslim babies - aren't all children considered muslim because of the fitrah until they are 10 when they become accountable for their salah? So does it matter that there are "muslim" babies to adopt? (I almost wrote any baby will do and then I realized it didn't sound right...smacks of desperation doesn't it?) Can't a couple decide what religion they want to raise their adopted child in? Surely the whole idea of adopting is to give a baby parents who will look after it on every level including the spiritual/religious one.

I am not au fait with all the lingo. What is down reg?

As for my news today is CD21, AF has arrived, and I was supposed to have progesterone checked on CD26 - so what now.. 
So I guess that explains why I got the EWCM on day 8. I don't know if or when I ovulated this month because I got no LH surge and I started testing on CD12 but it appears I was too late - I think I must have ovulated on day 7. So I guess that explains why I got the EWCM on day 8. Has anyone else experienced this? My normal cycle is 35 days - now 21days and I was hoping I was pupto because I had terrible pain in my breasts last week. This is my second month OFF the CLOMID.

Someone said that September is not too far away and that's when I've got my next appointment...I am not doing anything to help myself. I am not exercising, I'm not actively trying to lose weight and I have to get my BMI down. I think I am just a lazy slug who won't do any of the things I should do. Failing to plan is planning to fail... I'm not even failing to plan...I'm horrible and a procrastinator and I hate myself. I don't even make du'a for a baby any more. My MIL said she had a dream about me having a baby and breast feeding it. That would require at least 2 miracles - one to actually have a baby and the other to be able to come off my meds to breastfeed which I think is unlikely to happen. Masha Allah she still has hope and faith, me - well after 8 years I just give up. I have no iman no ibadah. I'm a very bad muslim - shouldn't even call myself muslim I've got so bad. Make du'a that I get close to Allah and that my ibadah improves.

Iman,snowdrop,godswill,flame,bambam,saira,soni,tanisha,maarias,kp,Ren and anyone I've missed 
SisterC


----------



## flame

slms

iman- sounds great! Insha Allah the adoption process will be made easy for you and hope all works out for the best... I was talking to an old friend of mine who is teaching a muslim child who is being fostered by a non muslim Foster Mother... alhamdulillah she has got someone to teache her Qur'aan and basic islamic knowledge and her Foster Mother is really great as she makes sure she eats halal and she herself is vegetarian so it helps... May Allah make it easy for all.....

sisterc- I do understand how u must be feeling.. I myself am finding it real hard to make dua to Allah, don't get me wrong I pray my daily 5 prayers and I try to read Quran yet when it comes to raising my hands and asking from Allah I can't do it... I feel so distant, like my faith has gone so weak....and I don't like it I hope and pray Allah make it easy for us all...Aameen!

isobel snow drop- good luck!! let us know how u get along!

ren- how u keeping? good to hear ur getting the symptoms!! wow! NO CHOCOLATE!!! lol!! 

snow- how u keeping?

slms to all
flame
xxx


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

I just found out that IVF is not available on the public health in Ireland. It is so expensive for fertiity treatment. We can't afford any. I don't know what we will do.

Make du'a for me please. I am just in floods of tears.
C


----------



## Bambam

Just a quickie.... a few hugs for SisterC    and you may want to look at the FF board on Treatment outside the UK as lots of members who have to pay go abroad as it's cheaper

*Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

Amanda xx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Assalam Aleikum, thanks for the wishes and please keep me in your prayers and I shall go and pray Maghrib now and pray for all of you Inshaallah. Will let you know how it goes tomorrow.

Sarah


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,
This is just a quick one.

SisterC   I know it is very easy for me to say now, but please do not give up hope and faith in the qadr of Allah(swt). Subhan'Allah on the Wednesday we came away from our hospital appointment being told that IVF was the only way forward for us and we had little if no chance of managing to have a baby ourselves and on sunday I found out that I was pregnant. It was such a shock. Alhumduliah none of us knows or understands the will of Allah(swt). It is such a shock.

We were in a similar position to you, in that we were looking around at places to have IVF, and we were shocked to discover the prices of IVF in other countries. Even when you factor in the cost of both of you going abroad and staying there the costs were so much lower than say self funding or going private in the UK. Definitely look at the the abroad board that Amanda has linked on for you. The ladies there are really nice and very informative. Some of the clinics even do free consultations that include the costs of the tests on the consultation day. Please don't give up hope, alhumdulilah anything can happen 

love to everyone and longer post next time  

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Sarah4eva

Assalam Aleikum, 

Just letting you know that alhamdulillah i've had my egg collection. They retrieved 9 eggs alhamdulillah. I was a little disappointed about the number as last time I had 19 but the nurse reassured me that 9 is a good number and less eggs mean better quality. I really hope it's true. I'm now eagerly awaiting tomorrow's phone call to see how many fertilised inshaallah .

Sarah


----------



## ShahShah

Salam everyone

Hope you are all well  

Sarah - sounds really good, 9 is excellent and it is all about quality - good luck  

Isobel - hope treatment is going well for you.

Ren - how are things?  Has it sunk in yet that you are pg! 

Iman - hope you are well, the adoption sounds like it is moving ahead am really pleased for you  

Snow - hope your well  

Cant believe have got halfway there, only 4 months to go!!!!

Everyone i have missed lots of love and duas xx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Isobel   I wanted more in order to take them to blast but I hope the quality is good so some could survive till day 5. 

ShahShah- It's true quality is better. The last time I had 19 eggs but they didn't reach day 5.

Just praying for good fertilisation rate. I know of people who just had 2 eggs, 1 embie and got a bfp. I guess it doesn't matter whether its a day 2 or a day 5 transfer, if Allah wants it to happen then it will Inshaallah.


----------



## ShahShah

I agree, i had day 3 transfer and 5 embies, i had 2 put back and got a BFP.  The other 3 i took to blastocyst but they did not make it, on previous cycle i had 10 embies and did not get a positive result xx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Salam all,

I just had the call, out of the 9 eggs, they injected 8 and *7 eggs * have fertilised alhamdulillah       I have been provisionally booked for ET on Thursday but will call me then to tell me whether they can go to blast.

Sarahx


----------



## Bambam

Brilliant news Sarah


----------



## DreamTeam

Great news Sarah - inshallah your EC goes really well.

love

Snowbelle


----------



## flame

slms

sarah-- Great news hope all goes well for thursday     

ren , snow - wens 1st scan? 

godswill - how u keeping? 

shahshah - not long to go

slms and   to all

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Ren- I would listen to my husband. I mean u wouldn't want to fight with him just because of telling friends. Maybe u could try and persuade him, if he's still not willing then there's no need to tell them.

ShahShah and Isobel thanks for the reassurance about quality not quantity. It really put my mind at ease.

Thank you ladies for the wishes....Inshaallah they are dividing well an Inshaallah you will all get positive results.


----------



## flame

slms

ren- I agree with sarah ... If thats his wish then stick with it....I mean it doesnt matter to your friends or any1 how u got ur bfp... 

slms to all


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam Everyone,

Sorry for not being around much, but I'm finding it really hard to concentrate on things and keep up with the thread!

Flame - My scan has been booked for the 1st of September. Its a long wait but inshallah I'll get there. How are things progressing with you? Have you had your appointment yet? Have they said what they will do for you yet? I would say just know what questions you want to ask before you get, and have done as much research as possible before hand.

Ren - I think if your friends know that you've had IVF then you should tell them it worked. But from memory you guys didn't tell anyone, so really no one needs to know. The main thing is that you are pregnant, they don't need to know how it happened. I'm sure your DH is just sensitive to his issues, so just tell them you are pregnant and nothing else. Is it sinking in yet? BTW have you seen your GP yet to arrange your maternity exemption and put you in the 'normal' system?

Sarah - When does your transfer take place?

Isobel - you must be really excited  inshallah it all works out for you

Soni - and where are you hiding You seem to have disappeared!

lots of love to everyone

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Sarah4eva

Isobelle- I'm not sure when ET is...it depends how my embies are doing. Maybe tomorrow or Saturday, just gonna wait for embryologist to call tomorrow morning Inshaallah. Your scan isn't too far away, it'll be here before you know it and inshaallah everything will be fine with ur bubba/s


----------



## Sarah4eva

Salam ladies, guess who's pupo?? you've guessed right IT'S ME!!!           I just came back from ET and had 2x 8 cells grade 1 embies put back. OTD 12th August yippppeeeee. I also have 4 frosties. Gonna rest now.


----------



## DreamTeam

Congratulations sarah, inshallah it will work. Just think positively AND drink pineapple juice, milk and eat brazil nuts (no idea why, but all the ladies swear by this)! Inshallah there are going to be lots more bfps on this thread.

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all

Hope you are well

Isobel - not sure which drugs you are using but when i used puregon there was was always extra in the vials to make up for any losses    And if it is pregnyl this comes free with all the drugs might be worth checking out.  

Ren - hope you are well, my DH never wanted to tell anyone we had treatment and we never did, i dont think it makes any difference personally  

Sarah - congrats on being PUPO - good luck for the next 2 weeks.  

Snow - hope you are feeling better  

everyone i have missed my love to you all


----------



## FazWorld

Asa ladies

sorry long time no speak - I just been so busy at work. 

I didn't manage to read all the back news as was too much, but from the updated signatures, I want to say the biggest congrats to Ren and Snow. Alhumdolillah, Subhan Allah, Allahu Akbar! May Allah SWA give you nek and swaleh awlaad! 

I'm afraid I came on here for selfish reasons as well as to find out how things are getting on with everyone else. I was on bus this morning and the bus went past the Bridge Centre (Holly House). I am IA turning 45 next week   so can not ever see a miracle happening now. I can not put DH and me thru anymore tx, but every month we ttx naturally, only to be disappointed. (Congrats to Snow for it happening naturally for you)

Unfortunately I was in tears on the bus this morning. Not because I feel it won't happen, but more because I feel I am being totally 'na shukar' to Allah SWA for my two beautiful daughters, and totally un-fair to them to feel they are not enough for me. They are enuf for DH and he can't understand my longing for a DS as well. Even they know I want one, and do du'a that their Dad gets a Red Ferrari, and Mum has a baby! 

I just prayed to Allah SWA to help me to be thankful for what I have already and stop being so na-shukar to Him for what He has already blessed me with. AH they are beautiful, smart, healthy, very good kids and I pray that I bring them up to be pious muslim girls/women. 

BTW, went to Leyton mosque (London) on Wednesday as Imam Sudace from Mecca was doing the Magrib salat. I like his recitations anyway, and AH it was beautiful. It reminded me of my umrah.
If anyone interested and in London, then apparently he doing Maghrib at East London Mosque (Whitechapel) on Tuesday 4th Aug at 9pm(ish)

IA speak to you all soon
Fazworld


----------



## SisterC

Asalam dear sisters

Alhamdililah so many of us are now pregnant I can't keep up. Can everyone who is, please put a ticker in their signature, showing how far along they are to make it east to know where everyone is at.

Faz  

Ren - I have found that a great way of deflecting questions you don't want to answer is to make a short statement followed by "but I don't want to get into that at the moment" and instantly divert the conversation to another area. E.g. The hospital/doctor is giving/gave us a hand, but I don't want to get into that right now - my next scan is/I'm having dreadful morning sickness/I'm trying to decide what to call it if it's a girl... etc etc etc. When I first became muslim people asked really intrusive questions which I found incredibly difficult to deal with and then I watched a sister deflect a question with the phrase "but I don't want to get into that now..." and was really impressed with how effective a technique it is for controlling a conversation. Another way to deflect questions is to ask the person about THEIR OWN children or TTC process. People love to talk about themselves or their children.

What I have said to my family is that there were a few problems but the hospital is sorting them out, because dh doesn't want me to say that that there is even the remotest possibility that our infertility could be male related. He can't even talk about it with me. He is also saying no to adoption. No moving him on that and I'm going to be too old before I can bring him around to the idea.

I was sad and crying when I came on here but I feel better just talking to you guys. Just seeing how many of us have had our prayers answered is proof that Allah is hearing us.

Please Slough and any brothers do not read the next bit.

I want to ask you something about a feminine problem that I am too shy to go to the gp about. I have been getting a lot of irritation in my private parts. I thought I had thrush and treated it with the canestan suppositories and cream. But it wasn't thrush and it came back again. However I got rid of it with tea tree oil on a tampon. I have done some research online and have come to the conclusion that it is bacterial vaginosis, and tea tree oil is anti-bacterial as well as anti-fungal which is why the internal treatment worked. But externally the whole vuval area was red and irritated like nappy rash. It is worse around the entrance to the vagina and the peritonium (between the vagina and the back passage) and even the lower cheeks of my bottom are red and sore. Most of it has settled down now - I've been cleaning meticulously with a little soap and lots of water and massaging in Sudocream but the vaginal entrance and the skin behind it is killing me, with burning irritation pain and itching. 

The problem normally starts after  usually if I am too dry and not lubricated enough, and it lasts for weeks. The last time was so sore I couldn't go walk from the house to the car - I was in agony. I think that I may not have been drying myself thoroughly enough after washing when going to the toilet and the moisture in my clothing aggravated it. Does anyone have this problem ever and does anyone have any advice on prevention/treatment - because I can't bear my dh to touch me I am so sore. Normally I can put up with discomfort in  but  is not pleasurable - it is merely functional - it is much better when we have time and I'm in the mood, instead of just answering my dh's call. 

Love to you all
Keep the faith
C


----------



## Sarah4eva

Sister C- Don't ignore these symptoms and don't continue to treat it yourself, go to a sexual health clinic and they will examine you.


----------



## flame

slms

sister c  & isobel snow drop - - I too get those kind of symptoms yet they're not as severe but i do get them I also get piles and lots of itching at both passages so if u have any solution please let me know too as i have used so many canesten and anusol creams its so painful and so is   painful and becoming a chore

thanx ladies
w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## Maarias

Sister C, 
I would recommend going to a sexual health clinic or gp and ask to be seen by a lady doctor. 
IA hope you feel better soon.
I've had itching before but it's usually been thrush in my case, so can't be of much help.
I find it's usually a good idea to include probiotic drinks and yogurts in your diet, and also the supplements. But still do try and see a doctor or nurse you feel comfortable talking to.
Mx


----------



## Snazk

Salams all I've been reading the boards for the last few weeks when I stumbled across the muslim theard that was created by Iman (currently mid way through the 2nd thread but its soo long) and MashAllah reading some of your success stories has really given me hope so thank you so much. I have trouble sleeping at nights and the last few weeks this forum has kept me company often with a lot of tears rolling down my cheeks and many a smiles too 

Not quite got the lingo and abbreviations that you use but here goes a little bit about me, I’m turning 29 this month (feel old) and have been married almost 5 years, we both wanted children whenever it was in our naseeb so never used contraception thinking InshaAllah we would have a family very soon. I never thought anything could be wrong so didn’t think of talking to my doctor, deep inside I just kept thinking no one in the family has probs so it will be ok and will happen for us when it will. Whenever someone asked I’d just brush it under the carpet and say inshallah we will start trying soon not wanting to admit we had been trying for so long... after about 3 years I finally spoke to my doc, who said after about a year of trying they would normally refer you for tests, she said there’s a long waiting list but as we had been trying for so long she would do her best to get us an appointment asap. For those of you out there who are in the same position I would defo advise that if you have been trying for a year go and see your doctor. After a few months the tests started, I was told I had PCOS but no cysts and I had a laparoscopy to rule out anything else, DH is f9 Alhumdulillah. The lap came out fine and we were told we could start a treatment schedule, the docs were really positive that we would be able to conceive. 

In August 2008, we did our first course of clomid 50g which didn’t work, followed by a 100mg cycle which saw some good size follies & an ovulation but resulted in a bfn  We tried another two cycles of the 100mg clomid but 1 cycle wasn’t monitored so I’m not sure if there was any good sized follies and another which didn’t work. I hated taking clomid, the hot flushes were horrid and I felt really crappy and teary.  Last month the docs changed the treatment to gonal-f injections, I was a bit worried and couldn’t inject myself so DH did it and he definitely enjoyed that part! Luckily the only side effect I had was really bad headaches but it was defo much better than the clomid effects. We had some okayish follies and one that went to 23 so all our hopes are on that. We had a trigger injection on the 20th and it’s been 14 days I know I could take a test now but I’m too scared of the disappointment of a bfn again esp as I’m getting cramps and I think the dreaded monthly is coming... 

Luv S


----------



## Bambam

I'm still working but just read your post Snazk and wanted to quickly say hello  and you may find this thread useful for understanding all the abbreviations everyone uses on here 

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

 this is your time   

Amanda xx


----------



## sloughcrew

salaaaams all

hope all is well with everyone and  you are all in good health 
i keep on saying this, the post keeps on getting bigger and bigger, lots to read and catch up on ( some for the wife only)

congrats sarah - inshallah the start of many good things to come 

the wife is doing well, and is now  approaching 6 months - and mashallah  shes getting bigger and bigger 
anyone have some good advise on cots for twins ? weve looked and looked but seem to be going round in many circles  

Love and duas to all


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone

A big   to snazk, everyone here is fantastic! Honestly I have to say that everyone has gotten me through the darkest days of disbelief that it could ever happen to us and well they are just a fantastic bunch of people.  

Slough - good to hear that Mrs Slough is doing well. Have you looked on the twins thread? I know they have tons of discussions on there about whats good for twins etc.

Ren - great news to hear you got rid of your job, I remember your stories...boxes falling on your head etc! Inshallah you are going to make it all the way, but you need to be careful. I'm so petrified of falling down again. I was probably paranoid to begin with but now I'm OTT. On Monday Mr Snow and I went out for his birthday lunch on the tube, but the escalator down wasn't working so we had to walk down the steps, I tell you I have never held on to a banister so tightly!

Snazk - all I can say is that I was so used to BFN, that the last month the thought of it getting a BFP just wasn't in my head. Inshallah your duas will be answered. Inshallah everyone's duas will be answered. Inshallah all the children without families will get families and all the families without children will get children 

Isobel - When is your EC? I'm so forgetful at the moment  

SisterC - sorry to hear you are having problems, inshallah go to see a doctor and hopefully they can sort it out for you 

love to everyone

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Snazk

Thanks for the welcome girls, hope all of you are doing well, I think its the big night tonight so IA I'll make plenty of dua for us all and then do a test tomorrow


----------



## Sarah4eva

Assalam Aleikum all, 

Inshaallah you are all doing well. Me alhamdulillah i'm trying to stay sane and the 2ww seems like 2 centuries lol. Today at 9dpo I am having af type cramps and back pain.....I really hope and   that it is implantation Inshaallah. I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well and thank you all for the lovely wishes.

Just want to welcome Snazk and wish you good luck for testing tomorrow....Inshaallah you will get your BFP.


----------



## Snazk

salams all, 
Didn't happen for us this time, did a test in the morning & it was a bfn. InshaAllah the rest of you that are currently on the 2ww get a bfp. Please remember us in your prayers.


----------



## Sarah4eva

Snazk hun I'm really sorry....Inshaallah your next go will be the one


----------



## Snazk

InshaAllah x


----------



## DreamTeam

Sorry to hear your BFN Snazk    inshallah next time


----------



## flame

slms

a quick msg
A BIG welcome to snazk and     .  sorry to hear bout bfn... insha allah   next time. 

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## ShahShah

Salams all

Hope you are all well, welcome to Snazk and inshallah will work for you next time  

Slough - good to hear the wife is doing well, when is she due?  It must be near to me.

Ren - good on you, i wish i could give up my job but dont have that luxury! 

Snow - hope you are well and yes you do get tired.  

Sarah4eva - inshallah you get yor BFP   

I had my mid term scan today, was amazing and i was so shocked at the size of the baby and what they can see, my and Dh had to deabte if we were going to find out the sex of the baby as he was dying to know!!  

Everyone i have missed my salams and duas to you all. x


----------



## Saira786

hi shasha

did u find out the sex then

and by the way after my icsi i got my bpf on monday after all that wurrying.

when is ur baby due


----------



## Snazk

Salams and Thanks for all your hugs girls, InshaAllah all those of you currently expecting have a smooth pregnancy with a beautiful healthy child / children at the end of it and those currently on the 2ww InshaAllah you will all get your bfp result


----------



## Maarias

Salaams ladies (and gents!),
Juma mubarak!
This is just a quick one to say:
Snowbelle - I don't know how I missed your bfp announcement but I did!   

Many many congrats - hope all is progressing well!
mxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,
Unfortunately I got some very sad news today. My cousin who is circa 40, has been diagnosed as having an agressive cancer which has spread via her lymph nodes and in to her organs   unfortunately by the time she got to the doctors last week it was grade 4 
From what I understand of the situation at the moment its about making her comfortable    . Can I ask you all to please include in her in your prayers, as the cancer is in the latter stages and is so agressive, please ask Allah(swt) to rain his mercy on her, to ease her pain and suffering        

A very sad Snowbelle


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone,

We're going to have a pre-ramadan meetup next weekend (either saturday or sunday) lunchtime. I've sent mails to the usual London suspects, but if any of the newbies would like to come along please send me a pm using the ff system or just post your interest on the board.

love

Snowbelle

ps

When are you northerners going to get your act together and organise a meetup 'oop north'?


----------



## Snazk

Snowbelle very sorry to hear about your cousin, IA Allah will give strength to her & her family, she will be in our prayers. 

Where abouts do you girls meet up I'm in London so time permitting it would be great to meet some of you.

Salams.


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Snazk,
The meetup will be in central london, meeting at lunch time on saturday. I'll PM you (top right hand corner of the screen) with more details etc.

Inshallah thank you every one for duas. Unfortunately doctors have confirmed what I had suspected, that her condition is terminal...

Snowbelle


----------



## Sarah4eva

Assalam Aleikum, well I have some news for you. I have been testing everyday like a mad woman. On 7 to 8 dpo it was a negative then I had a very very faint positive at 9dpo, I tested with clearblue and was 'not pregnant' everyday the line got slightly more visible. Yesterday at 12dpo I tested with answer and got a very clear positive and I have just tested today at 13dpo at 7pm and got *'pregnant 1-2 '*                    

I am sooooooo excited, over the moon. I never thought I would be writing this, seems to good to be true. I always see people posting BFP's and never thought I would. I am cautiously excited and taking each day as it comes. Me and DH can't stop grinning. Thank you all for your support, prayers and encouragement, I will still be here to see the rest of the BFP's.

Sarah x


----------



## flame

slms

quick msg for Sarah- WOW !! congratulations    so happy for u! like ren said hope ur taking it easy!

slms to all

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams

Woo hoo, another   yay! How many is that now?  I think counting since Shahshah thats number 4. Inshallah good things are going to keep on happening! Yay time to party          

Inshallah lots more BFPs to come  

Snazk - sent you a pm

love

Snowbelle


----------



## ShahShah

Salams all

Fantastic news Sarah4eva - alhamdullilah that this continues for all, I think Snow has been right there have been 4 or 5 BFPs since i announced mine, inshallah this continues for all, it shows there that there is hope for all and eventually prayers do get answered, ameen xx    



love to all shahshah


----------



## Iman

Salaams ladies

Wow congrats on the BFP Sarah4eva!!  fab news.....

Snow I was sorry to hear the news about your cousin, she is in my du'a  

Welcome and hugs to Snakz also and to all other ladies.

Godswill saw your photos from your holiday - looks gorgeous!! beautiful scenrary masha'allah.

how is everyone else??

We have finished our adoption prep course now....so now waiting for social worker to contact us to come round and see our home and then start with references and medicals etc. Bit nervous about them coming to our tiny messy flat - will be having a big clear up before they come!! but basically they just want to check we have a spare room before we proceed. So hoping that they will say it is ok for now ( our spare room is tiny) and that they recognise we will be moving soon

had some sad news today.....my mum and dad's cat Harry was hit by a car and has sadly been found dead. He didnt come home tues night and then wednesday found him over the road.   he was such a beautiful little thing even if he was a beast at times....    he was the black and white one in some of my pics on ******** for those who know me there. Makes me hug little Kalill tight and panic about when he will go out.......For those on ********, pls dont mention it to me on there AT ALL at the moment as my sister is on holiday at the moment and doesnt know yet.....in case she logs in from abroad I dont want her to find out that way and spoil her holiday. 

Does anyone know what happens to animals in Islam, after they have passed away? Hope its jannah insha'allah. 

Anyway.....love and du'a to all

xxxx


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom all

Slough - skip this one except for  

Alhamdililah all my symptoms have been sorted by the Grace of Allah and 4 separate treatments involving tea tree oil, caneston cream, Anusol suppositories and good old Sudocream. So many people are affected by this I'm glad I was so open even though I had reservations about posting the details. Thanks for all the suggestions.

So many of you are pregant now. Masha Allah - Mabrook to you all. Insha Allah you will all have healthy pious babies who will help you get into paradise. Just remember the agony I went through and never take nappy rash lightly when the babies arrive. The poor little things. There were times when the pain was only relieved by pain killers which I was taking for something else. So don't be afraid to keep a bottle of Calpol there and be generous with it. (I never thought I'd be  advocating drugging children! But the pain the poor little mites go through is horrible if it's anything like the irritation and rash I had ).

Salams Snaxk. Welcome. I didn't even have to wait to get my BFN last month - AF showed up 2 weeks early. (Yes I mean that 2 whole weeks - my normal cycle involves a 3 ww not a 2 ww.) I was grateful hoping that it meant that my chances were speeded up by 2 weeks but still no sign of OV this month. Qadr Allah wa ma sha fa'al.

Flame - I've pm'd you details of my treatments. I did it the old fashioned way - I have no idea where there is a sexual health clinic in my country, and I think I'd die of embarrassment if I ever had to set foot in one, particularly in hijab & jilbab, where my religious affiliation is obvious. My own family have so many stereotypes of muslims I couldn't deal with the "public" knowing anything about me or the fact that I am sexually active. I couldn't even discuss the problem with my sisters as they are not muslim.  It is different on here because we are all "singing from the same hymn sheet" and of course it's anonomyous (except for those who know me on ** and we all keep our secrets from **.)

Things have gone really weird since I came off the Clomid - a 21 day cycle instead of a 35 day one. Now it's CD19 and still no LH surge. Please  that I am still ovulating. Our next appointment is on Sept 11 when we should get the results of dh's retrograde ejaculation tests. They have had the results for months but they won't tell us until our appointment. Having a science background I think it will be negative because the urine was not cloudy at all, (if it was that would indicate that the sperm had gone into the bladder instead of leaving the body) and there is a systemic reason for the low semen volume. I've checked on the net and there seems to be treatments for this kind of problem but it is hard to know what is real because so much stuff is about Macho men wanting to improve their sex life or "size" and even the pseudo-clinical articles are dubious reading so I will just have to wait to see what the hospital has to say next month.

I was glad it was so long until our next appointment - hoping I would lose weight and maybe have a BFP naturally but I think I have put on weight - I've been in my husband's house for the last few months so I haven't weighed myself recently (the scales are at my place).  I'm feeling a bit down and worried. Please pray for me.

Love to you all. May Allah give you the best in this world and the next. Amin
C


----------



## boohoo

Slaam All 
REN - hope you and the beanie are ok?

and congrats to sarah4eva on the BFP 

mashallah we are having alot of good news on ths post recently lets hope it all continues for the rest of us 
slaam to all sisters &brother ive missed out hope your all ok?  

Sorry not been on much latley due to the delay in not starting tretament , but ive been accepted at CARE manchester now and inshallah due to get the drugs delivered ( it all sound soo real now ) im very nervous got my appointment with the nurse on the 24th Aug so inshallah from then onwards it all starts  bit scared really as i dont know what to expect and with not having told any family members not sure who to talk too :-(

Ive got a question might sound silly but im hoping you sisters can point me in the right direction 

with ramzan just round the corner and me started treatment during it should i keep my fasts with taking the injections ? im just abit worried that taking the injections will invalidate my fast 

any help would me much appreciated


boohoo


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom

Boohoo - an injection does not invalidate your fast as far as I remember. Why don't you call your local Imam or even one on Islam channel to be sure. I'd say there will be a lot of people asking the same question in the run up to Ramadan

C


----------



## tanisha

Salaam everyone

sory not posted for a while, been mad with work, home and parents going to umra on Monday for the month of Ramadhan.  My parenst say this umra is specially for me and they are going to pray hard for my happiness.  We will be starting out next cyle around November time, I pray this final one works as dont think i can continue any more emotionally or financially.  Please keep me in your dua's.  great to hear about the BFPs it must be such a nice feeling I hope it continues for the rest of us and inshally we all conceive and hav ea bundle of joy by ramzaan next year.

I always did my injections on a night at 10pm, so even if you are fasting it shouldn`t interfere as by then Iftari will be over.

I am struggling with my weight and approximately 4pounds over, i try so hard but with severe PCOS find it impossiblke, though have lost 3.5stone and kept it off for two years, but its still not enough.  anyone have any tips for quick weight loss after rozay, as thats when i put on the most weight.

good luck everyone

tanisha


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone  

Inshallah everyone is feeling good and positive. Alhumdulilah positivity seems to really make a difference, there was another BFP on the fibroid page the other day   . There were very few ever since I've been on FF and in the space of months there have been loads    inshallah thats going to happen to this page too   .

Godswill - Sorry that you won't be there on saturday   next time inshallah. No we haven't really told anyone. We've told our parents, FF buddies and a friend of mine who was insisting that we go for sushi! I think we will tell a few more people but after the 12 scan. I know it sounds really silly but I don't feel like telling anyone until I actually see them if that makes sense. So again, please don't mention it on ** as I'm not ready to share it with the wider world.

Iman - Sorry to hear about your cat   that was really sad. I remember once finding my cat in the middle of the road in a total state of confusion and a limp. Some people are quite mean. 

Thats really great news about the adoption course. I'm so pleased to hear that you guys are moving forward    inshallah your children are going to be very lucky to have you, just as you will be lucky to have them. Have they given you a time frame of how long it could be until you actually get a child? Inshallah you guys are going to sail through the adoption panel etc  

Boohoo - Congratulations on starting your treatment just stay positive   I think they actually had that question on the Islam channel last night. The chap said, that as long as the injection isn't giving you food then it does not invalidate your fast. If you feel unwell after the injection then normal rules would apply and you could break your fast. I hope that helps.

Tanisha - I lost quite a lot of weight through portion control and eating a lot of salad.

R4K, ShahShah - hope you and your bambinos are doing well and you aren't too sick. I'm fine just very exhausted.

lots of love to everyone

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya ladies I also wanted to know about early pregnancy and fasting, seeing that its long hours. I have also started nausea but really don't wanna miss the holy month so dont know what to do.


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all

Hope you are all well and my duas to you all.  I have seen all your questions on fasting and have asked my dad (he is very well versed) and looked all up for you all:

Things that do not break the fast - Taking an injection 
-To vomit unintentionally

People Exempted from Fasting - 'A woman who is pregnant and fears that her fasting maybe harmful for herself or her unborn child may avoid keeping fasts until after Ramadan.'

This is all within the sunnah, hope this helps some of you as I know I asked the same question but being nearly 6 months pg i think will be impossible for me to fast now due to the length of day and i'm always hungry now!  

I hope this helps xxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,
Isobel - I think it is always really hard to make a decision to fast or not to fast. I know some people have been very critical of others when they have faced this decision and inshallah I would say go with what feels right for you.   You know what your situation is and what your body feels like.

lots of love

Snowbelle

Ps Looking forward to see everyone tomorrow      and the food


----------



## Maarias

Snow, how is your cousin. I will definitely keep you all in my thoughts and duas at this difficult time.   
Are you coming up to 9wks now? Any scans yet?

Salaams to everyone. I hope you are all well.

Mariax


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,
Inshallah I hope everyone is well and looking forward to Ramadan.

Maarias - As my pregnancy is a natural BFP I have to wait till the standard NHS scan at 12 weeks. Inshallah only a few more weeks to go. Unfortunately having been on the TTC journey for a while it does nothing to take away the anxiety of what we will find in the scan. 
How are you and your little one? Inshallah I hope your pregnancy is going well.

Isobel - Lots and lots of prayers for you on this cycle. Inshallah it happens for you. I do know the effect of a positive thread. If anyone needs a dose of positivity I strongly suggest you start reading the fibroid 'omg new thread' thread...BFPs all round!!!!!   

Alhumdulilah my cousin, after an initial set back is now responding to the chemo but unfortunately the prognosis is not good. As the cancer is in most of her internal organs it is more about time...

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## DreamTeam

Ramadan Mubarak everyone, the first day of Ramadan according to Regent's Park Mosque is Saturday inshallah.

Can I please ask you all to remember my cousin in your duas...she has only days now


----------



## Iman

Asssalaamu alaikum wa rahmatullahi wa baraktahu

Ramadan mubarek to all. May Allah swt make this month one of blessing for us, strenght our iman and help us to improve our ibadah ( worship.) May his mercy rain down on us and give us strength, paitence and soothing, Ameen.

Snow <hug>

All in my du'a.

xxx


----------



## boohoo

Slaam Ladies & Ramzan Mubarak!!
Not been on for awhile :-0

hope your all ok ?   we all get some good news soon inshallah. ameen. 
Ren -Hope you & Beanie are all good ? whens your scan date ?

well update from me i had my injection training yesterday so inshallah now im just waiting for AF to arrive to commence treatment.excited aswell as scared  thanks everyone for all your advice on taking the injections during ramzan .

anyway better get off im at work & really busy  
Snow keeping your cousin in my dua   
take care
boohoo


----------



## cookies81

Alsalamo alekoum sisters,
Ramadan kareem and my ALLAH bless us all with the gift of children in this holy month, its such a joy to find this post thanks cat!  Any sisters dealing with ivf in UAE? Anyone going to conceive in sharjah? would appreiciate some insight.
Luv, cookies


----------



## DreamTeam

V Salams
A big welcome to you cookie. Inshallah you'll find everyone on the board a great source of support. Unfortunately none of us are based in UAE but please don't that put you off from posting on the board. I think the board is a bit slow at the moment because of iftari times in the UK. I'm sure someone else will be along soon.  

For those who don't already know, sadly Mr Snow and I lost our little one early on Monday morning. Ina lila hi ila rajoon.

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Snazk

Salams,

Welcome to the forum cookies,

@Snowbelle, very sad to hear your news, InshaAllah we will all be blessed with healthy, pious children soon... I remember my mum telling my sister a hadith when she miscarried her first (around 14 years ago, mashallah she now has 5 children), For your patience Allah rewards the parents of a miscarried child with Paradise, the miscarried children will ensure that their parents join them in Paradise and be saved from the hell fire.

Tried to look for it online and found something similar, following is taken from http://www.geocities.com/mutmainaa/food/miscarriage.html

In the Musnad of `Abd ibn Humayd from Mu`adh, the Prophet said, upon him peace: "No two Muslims lost three children except Allah will cause the two parents to enter Paradise through the favor of His mercy toward them." They said, "What about two, Messenger of Allah?" He said, "Two also." They said, "And one?" He said, "[Even] the miscarried child will certainly drag its mother [and father, see below] with its umbilical cord to Paradise!"

The Prophet (salAllahu alayhi wasalam) said, upon him peace, "The miscarried child will pester its glorious and mighty Lord for His entering its two parents into the Fire until it is told, 'O miscarried child that pesters its Lord! Enter your father and mother into Paradise.' Then it will drag them with its umbilical cord until it makes them enter Paradise." Ibn Majah and Abu Ya`la from `Ali.

And again, "By the One in Whose hand is my soul, truly the miscarried child will certainly drag its mother with its umbilical cord to Paradise, provided one expects recompense [for SABR]." Ibn Majah and Ahmad from Mu`adh.

And he said, upon him peace: "Your little ones are the larvas (da`aamees) of Paradise. They will meet their parents and grab them by their garments or their hands to no end other than that Allah will enter them Paradise." Sahih Muslim.


----------



## isobel snow drop

hello all.

Snow- Im so so sorry hun. There is nothing anyone can say to take away your hurt so be good to yourself 

Ren- i go for egg collection tomorrow morning  Ill let you know how it goes. How are you? xx


----------



## Maarias

Snow, I'm so sorry to hear your news. I know there's very little that I can say to ease your pain right now, but I wanted you to know that  you are in my thoughts and duas at this difficult time.
Insh'Allah you will soon be blessed with beautiful children; it is a good sign that you got pregnant naturally. 
Mx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams

Snazk thankyou for the hadith, alhumdulilah that had a positive effect on DH.

Maarias, Isobel, Ren and everyone   

love

Snowbelle


----------



## isobel snow drop

Girls just a quick one to say ive just got back in and i got 14 eggs xxx


----------



## boohoo

Slaam 

Just a quick post at work

Snow-Hope your ok huni? stay positive !!! inshallah Allah (SWT) Blessed you once he will definitly blesss you again very soon .

Ren- Oh No hope your okay hun ? take it easy and rest .

Isobel Snow - thats great news, hopefully you will get some very good eggs that fertilise keep us posted when do you go back for ET?


----------



## isobel snow drop

Boohoo- They said they will ring me on Monday and tell me whether Im having 3 or 5 day transfer, so either Monday or Wednesday.

I meant to add earlier that I fasted Saturday and Sunday but when I went to hos on Monday my follies were smaller than average and the nurse told me to stop fasting and get drinking plenty of water throughout the day- I did and by Wed they had all grown. Just concerned about the other ladies who are stimming and fasting


----------



## boohoo

aww thats great news hun  

thank for the info im due to start stimming as soon as AF shows (next week) im glad you told me because i was gonna carry on fasting and do injection in the evening after iftaari.erm.. maybe not now 


boohoo


----------



## isobel snow drop

Boohoo, ask your clinic what they advise but like I say as soon as i stopped fasting my follies grew to what they should be. xx You can always make the days up hun xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

salaam Ren- how are you? Resting now I hope?!

DH told me last night that we got 15 eggs  Im all confused so Ill have to wait until Monday when the clinic call 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

Snow - I am so sorry. Insha Allah the fact that you got a natural bfp in the first place will help give you hope and sabr.

I wanted to say Ramadan Mubarak to all. We started a day earlier than the UK so I got 2 days fasting before AF arrived. Insha Allah will be fasting again 2moro.

Does anyone secretly resent Allah for their infertility? Does anyone feel rebellious? Does anyone feel like I'm not going to practice this or that part of Islam because you don't want to be doing it just so Allah makes you pregnant? I know that sounds a bit weird but it's like "I'm not going to lick up to this or that person in the hope of being invited to their party. If they want to ask me then they will and if they don't I haven't compromised my integrity and it's fine either way" I know very childish, not very rational when it comes to ibadah but that's how I feel in my secret heart. 

My cycles have gone completely weird since I stopped taking the Clomid. We still haven't got the results of dh's urine analysis. I'm nearing 42 and I have almost given up hope of ever having a baby, and again the worries that dh will find someone else are nagging at me. Particularly since I've found out that we can't afford IVF, I'm way too much overweight and I'm even too old to adopt. Age, weight and finance are all against me. I know Allah can do anything with my head but with my heart I am just giving up hope, and I feel angry with Allah. Sometimes I seem to be accepting His will but I know secretly there is always a part of my heart that is not submitting in true Sabr and Iman.

Please make du'a for me whenever you break your fasts.

Love to all
SisterC


----------



## SisterC

Subhan Allah! Just after I posted the above I read this on another thread. Exactly what I needed to hear, so I thought I'd share it with you all. It's supposed to be a poem but it reads more like prose.   that my iman becomes as strong as the original unknown author.

"What do I think God meant when he gave me infertility?

I think he meant for my husband and I to grow closer, become stronger, love deeper. I think God meant for us to find the fortitude within ourselves to get up every time infertility knocks us down. I think God meant for our medical community to discover medicines, invent medical equipment, create procedures and protocols. I think God meant for us to find a cure for infertility.


No, God never meant for me not to have children. That's not my destiny; that's just a fork in the road I'm on. I've been placed on the road less traveled, and, like it or not, I'm a better person for it. Clearly, God meant for me to develop more compassion, deeper courage, and greater inner strength on this journey to resolution, and I haven't let him down.


Frankly, if the truth be known, I think God has singled me out for a special treatment. I think God meant for me to build a thirst for a child so strong and so deep that when that baby is finally placed in my arms, it will be the longest, coolest, most refreshing drink I've ever known.

While I would never choose infertility, I can not deny that a fertile woman could never know the joy that awaits me. Yes, one way or another, I will have a baby of my own. And the next time someone wants to offer me unsolicited advice I'll say, "Don't tell me what God meant when he handed me infertility. I already know."

Author unknown


----------



## shahina

Assalamu Alaikum Sisters. Ramadan Mubarak

I'm so glad i found this sight. Its my third day on FF.

Sister C - Thanks for posting the poem. I really enjoyed reading it. I pray your dream of having a child comes true inshallah. I will keep you and the other sisters in my prayers.

I'm relatively new in my journey and scared of what the future will hold.

I hope no one minds me asking, but I'm due to have a HSG scan after ramadhan/eid (inshallah), to see if my tubes are blocked and was wondering what your experiences of this procedure was like? I'm really worried that its going to be painful. Is there anything i can do to help it go well? Am i stressing over nothing? (The reason I ask is that I had a smear test a couple of months ago and was left in tears with pain)

Look forward to hearing from someone/anyone.

Shahina x


----------



## cookies81

SALAMU ALEKOUM SISTERS,
sister c wat u wrote expressed my feelings exactly, istghfar ALLAH but today a family friend who has been dealing with infertiltiy herself for 13 years ( I'v only been ttc for 1 year) told me to read yassin before subuh prayer 3 times and to give out sadga, I dont jnow why but this ugly thought came to " what has that done for u!!! its useless, ALLAH is punishing us for unknown reasons" astghfar ALLAH I felt bad for the thought but u see sisters my problems are so complicated its almost hopeless, I have a condtion known as double utrues where i actually have 2 small utrueses instead of one and each uterus has one overy and one tube, naturlly it would mean that I would have a tiny premature baby but it doesnt stop here, my left uterss isnt functioning my right tube is blocked appreantly the tips of my right ovary are stuck I have PCOS and my right uteruss is really tiny   I know its is all a test but tis hard sisters its hard to find out at 27 that ur dreams of becoming a mom r near to impossiable and wosrt of all Im an early childhood educator so Im around kids all the time


----------



## Snazk

Salams everyone,

Hope you are all well, how's Ramadhan going for you all?

Just picking up on Shahina's post


shahina said:


> I hope no one minds me asking, but I'm due to have a HSG scan after ramadhan/eid (inshallah), to see if my tubes are blocked and was wondering what your experiences of this procedure was like? I'm really worried that its going to be painful. Is there anything i can do to help it go well? Am i stressing over nothing? (The reason I ask is that I had a smear test a couple of months ago and was left in tears with pain)
> Shahina x


The first time I did a smear test it took the nurse quite a few attempts to do it and I found it painful. When it came to the HSG I had the same problem, it was the second time in my life (after the smear test a few years earlier) that I had an internal examination, I know now that the trick is to be really relaxed, my experience was made worse as as I was getting into the gown a lady came out after she had hers and was in tears which put a lot of fear in me, when I went into the room, it was a male nurse carrying it out (I asked prior to it and I was told it would be a female nurse  )and that just made me more uncomfortable, every time he tried to put the tube for the dye in he just couldn't get it in as I couldn't relax and it just seemed to really hurt. In the end I asked them to leave it and asked what the alternative was and they said it would be a laparoscopy under general anaesthetic where they would check everything else internally and at the same time they would do the HSG so took that option.

I know its probably not what you wanted to hear, but before mine I did read a lot up on it and looked on forums for other peoples experiences, the good news is that majority of people simply find it uncomfortable. InshaAllah you will be one of those that find it really easy.

The best advise I can give you is have you DH holding your hand, ensure its a female nurse and try your best to just relax.


----------



## Maarias

Godswill
Thank you for that post. I'm so sorry to hear about what your niece has gone through. There is nothing harder than seeing your child suffering.
I agree that while we all want children let us also pray for healthy children who are well enough for us to take home with us.
Mx


----------



## cookies81

Alslamau alekoum sisters 
Goodwill our   for ur niece and her children, and yes I do belive its better to be childless then watching my precious babies suffering, thank u all for ur kind words.
Shaina on the HSG take ibubrofen before and just relax I know its hard wat I did ( I have to vaginal opening both very narrow) I just kept thinkin about why I was going through this so I can be put on the path to have luvly lil miricales think of ur baby imagine her/him and that ur doing this all because of them, I remember giggling through the process because I had an image of this sweet curly headed cute baby girl smiling at me   the doctor looked at me worried that I was losing my mind I guess, I do agree its easier having a female doing the procedure try to insist on it.


----------



## shahina

Salam sisters, pray that you are all in the best of health.

Thank you to everyone for making me feel welcome.

Snazk- Thank you for your advise and I'm sorry to hear about the difficulties you've had with the HSG. May Allah(swt) make your journey easier, inshallah.  
I have already booked the procedure with a female radiologist, I pray she is there on the day and not some male replacement. 


Cookie81 - Thank you for your advise too. I too will try and humour the procedure along by thinking my own speacial baby. Inshallah.   

r4k - Thanks for your response. I also pray that Allah (swt) make the HSG easier for me (as he has done you). Inshallah.   
Congratulations on your pregancy, and I pray Allah (swt) delivers you a healthy, pious ,speacial one.  

Godwill - You've put things into perspective. Thank you for sharing this. Life can be so much worse than it is. I pray your niece and her family get through this difficult time, my thoughts and prayer are with them.   

Take care all.
Shahina xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaam ladies and  big welcome to the newbies 

Update on me is that out of 14 eggs 10 fertilised and today 7 have been graded at a grade 3 (4 being the highest) so we are going for a blast transfer on Wednesday 

Love to you all, will post more later just on a bit of a high now


----------



## flame

slms

Ramadhan Mubarak to all - hope the fasts and Ibaadah is progressing well 4 all!!!

A warm welcome to the new comers on the board 

I have been away for 3 weeks and when i came back and checked through all the posts it took some time b4 i could reply...

snow - so sorry to hear about ur miscarriage. I pray that Allah grants you pious children very soon. 

ren - how are you keeping? 

sisterc - thanx for the pm, how are u ? my thrush seems to be under control at the mo

slms to all
please try to rmbr me in ur prayers and I too wil I.a pray for u all!

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## cookies81

Isobel snowdrop   for u!!!


----------



## shahina

Salam sisters,

I came across an interesting article this morning and I thought I would share it with you all.

Bacterial vaginosis (BV) is often mistaken for thrush. Experts in the UK estimate that one in three women in th UK will develope BV at some point in in her life. So why have so few of us heard of it?

The symtoms are usually chracterised by a distinctive odour, discomfort and white-grey discharge - but many women have no symtoms at all.

The vigina normally has a balance of 'good bacteria' and 'harmful' bacteria. BV occurs when the natural bacterial balance changes, and is defined by a change in pH.

BV is associated with other medical conditions and can lead to problems in pegnancy, so all women experiencing symptoms of a viginal infection are encouraged to see a doctor.

The good news is (according to Dr P Hay, a consultant in genitourinary medicine at St Georges ), once the condition has been diagnosed as BV, it can be quickly and easily treated with 'Balance Activ'. This is a clear gel containing lactic acid and glycogen, which could help the natural pH balance in the vagina.

Facts about BV:

1. BV is the most common vaginal infection in the UK.
2. Often mistaken for thrush.
3. BV is not a sexually transmitted infection; you can get BV if you aren't sexually active.

I hope this helps someone. Please do not self diagnose any problems. Please dont shy away with embarassment. Please always see a doctors.

Shahina xxx


----------



## shahina

Isobel snowdrop - good news maashallah. I pray that it all goes well for you inshallah.  

Hearing good news give me encouragment and hope. I pray it does the same for all the other sisters and brothers that are going through this tough journey. Ameen.


----------



## flame

slms

shahina - what u wrote makes alot of sense... I'll look into that and if my symptoms get worse i will go see my doctor

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## Iman

Assalaamu alaikum ladies

I hope Ramadan is going well for you all. Alhamdulillah I have found it not as hard as I thought it might be this year with the fast being so long - but next year will be longer I know! Mostly when I am fasting I just crave water!! And in the evenings I cant even eat that much - does anyone else find this?? Break fast and eat but am very quickly full and have to force myself to eat more to keep weight and strength up.

Snow how are you? My condelences to you and your family in these difficult times, you are all in my du'a.  

Shahina I had an HSG about 2 years ago. Alhamdulillah mine was not painful at all. Slightly uncomfortable at one point but only for a few seconds. I had a male nurse on the day but he asked me if I would prefer a female and I said "yes its nothing personal to you" (lol! ) and alhamdulillah they quickly found one. They said you might get some spotting afterwards but thankfully I did not and was fine - hopped on the bus home and felt fine so please don't worry. 

However, remembering that reminds me of a funny time!! I had an internal ultrasound with a male doctor as there was no-one at all else available so that was very embaressing!  What made it worse was that it was Eid Al Adha and he was muslim!!!!    and as he did the ultrasound with the piece of equipment you-know-where, he started asking me about which mosque I went to and what I was doing for Eid!!!      It was very embaressing!!!!! I kept staring at the ceiling and just answering one word answers and praying to Allah swt to make it be over and get me out of there!! Weirdly he did not seem to be aware of my embaressment or uncomfortableness at all........but oh my goodness, that is a memory that sticks with me!! Looking back now it was kind of funny but makes me cringe!!! insha'allah I hope I never bump into him in the mosque!!!   

The things us ladies have to go through........actually my hubby has been thorugh some things too which were equally embaressing.......what a journey we all are on. I pray to Allah swt that he makes us all strong, increases our sabr, grants us reward and strength for our efforts and whatever the outcome for any of us, I pray we all find the spirit and iman to accept it , even if it is with time. Ameen.  

We have entered the next 10 days of Ramadan - the first 10 days were the days of mercy, the next 10 are the days of forgiveness and the last 10 are the days of reward. I dont know the evidence for this from the Quran or sunnah so if anyone knows please post - I only found this out a few days ago but where i read it, had no reference. 

We are STILL waiting for a social worker to come and visit but I dont mind the delay so much because we are looking for a new place so maybe we can delay it until then. Saw some properties on the net today so trying to organise viewings for this week. had a bit of  a barny with DH as feeling very anxious about this whole process and its the last option for us, the last hurdle. Why is it that the ones you love the most are those that you ( well, me anyway) tend to snap at when feeling frustrated My long suffering husband.....may Allah swt grant him much reward for the tears and moods that this journey evokes in me   ameen.....It just goes to show that although I have moved on and accepted there is still rawness inside me....

Isobell masha'allah that is a good collection of eggs , i hope things go smoothly insha'allah

Flame, nice to see you back, hope you are well insha'allah and feeling better soon. 

Sister C how are you?? I replied to your PM, sorry for the late reply. 

Hope all the ladies are well insha'allah  - welcome of course to Snakz! ( good name btw!)

Ren, hope you are well insha'allah and enjoying your time at home!! lady of leisure you lucky thing!

Cookies81, welcome too as I think I have not said so as yet - another great name!!   I have a t shirt with the cookie monster on, lol.

Godswill how are you sis Thank you for your text the other day. I hope your niece and her little one are ok insha'allah, they are in my du'a  

Must go, my little kitty Kalill is jumping round the room trying to get my attention and I must play with him before bed!! Masha'allah he is our first 'baby' and a real joy , a beautiful gift from Allah swt. He was not very well after his cat flu jab and develped a rare side effect called 'limping kitten syndrome' which was numbness in his legs and was most unhappy and lethargic. Alhamdulillah he is back to normal now and charging round like a nutter again!!

Take care my lovelies

Wasalaams xxx


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom dear sisters

Thanks for all the reminders - especially Godswill.

Shahinas - I couldn't get all female staff and I know there was at least 1 man there and that worried me more than the procedure. I won't lie. It was painful, but you are lying flat and can completely disassociate yourself from your lower half. That's what I did by concentrating on deep breathing - counting as I breathed - it stopped me having a panic attack and distracted me from my lower half and what the people were doing down there. It only takes 10 or 15 minutes and only hurts for one or two minutes, but if you keep thinking of your baby, doing dhikr and concentrating on your breathing insha Allah you will be grand! I feel it is worth any pain to have a baby.

Cookies -   I'm sorry to learn of your condition. Can they remove one uterus and keep the ovary so you can use your own eggs and IVF? or have they told you that you definitely can't conceive or carry a baby? Insha Allah there will be a way for you

I am still way behind in reading the posts but wanted to respond to Shahinas & Cookies before I forgot which name to associate with which story - you know how I get mixed up... lol

Love and   for all of us
C


----------



## SisterC

shahina said:


> Bacterial vaginosis (BV) is often mistaken for thrush. Experts in the UK estimate that one in three women in th UK will develope BV at some point in in her life. So why have so few of us heard of it?
> 
> The symtoms are usually chracterised by a distinctive odour, discomfort and white-grey discharge - but many women have no symtoms at all.
> 
> BV is associated with other medical conditions and can lead to problems in pegnancy, so all women experiencing symptoms of a viginal infection are encouraged to see a doctor.
> 
> The good news is (according to Dr P Hay, a consultant in genitourinary medicine at St Georges ), once the condition has been diagnosed as BV, it can be quickly and easily treated with 'Balance Activ'. This is a clear gel containing lactic acid and glycogen, which could help the natural pH balance in the vagina.
> 
> Facts about BV:
> 
> 1. BV is the most common vaginal infection in the UK.
> 2. Often mistaken for thrush.
> 3. BV is not a sexually transmitted infection; you can get BV if you aren't sexually active.I hope this helps someone
> 
> Shahina


I have found that a simple remedy is to insert a tampon dampened with tea tree oil - it works for both BV and Thrush as tea tree oil is both a bacteriacide and a fungucide.
C


----------



## SisterC

Iman said:


> However, remembering that reminds me of a funny time!! I had an internal ultrasound with a male doctor as there was no-one at all else available so that was very embaressing! What made it worse was that it was Eid Al Adha and he was muslim!!!!   and as he did the ultrasound with the piece of equipment you-know-where, he started asking me about which mosque I went to and what I was doing for Eid!!!     It was very embaressing!!!!! I kept staring at the ceiling and just answering one word answers and praying to Allah swt to make it be over and get me out of there!! Weirdly he did not seem to be aware of my embaressment or uncomfortableness at all........but oh my goodness, that is a memory that sticks with me!! Looking back now it was kind of funny but makes me cringe!!! insha'allah I hope I never bump into him in the mosque!!!


LOL Iman - I loved this story and especially the emoticons!
C


----------



## SisterC

isobel snow drop said:


> Update on me is that out of 14 eggs 10 fertilised and today 7 have been graded at a grade 3 (4 being the highest) so we are going for a blast transfer on Wednesday


  Insha Allah Isobel
C


----------



## SisterC

Iman said:


> Alhamdulillah I have found it not as hard as I thought it might be this year with the fast being so long - but next year will be longer I know! Mostly when I am fasting I just crave water!! And in the evenings I cant even eat that much - does anyone else find this?? Break fast and eat but am very quickly full and have to force myself to eat more to keep weight and strength up.


Salams. Me too Iman. The thirst is difficult but helps me identify with the people in Africa who have to walk 10 miles to collect dirty water. I make sure the last thing I take at suhoor is at least a pint of Squash made up with water - it helps alhamdililah. So does keeping a small stone in your mouth, but be careful - it is possible to fall asleep and swallow the stone . So my advice is to use one so big you can't swallow it easily. Please don't anyone choke on a stone on my advice! I am amazed that I can cope with the long fasts. Alhamdililah I am so grateful that I am able to fast and am managing my medication fine. Alhamdililah. So many times I have not been able to fast. Alhamdililah. May He forgive us all our sins, bless us with children and may we all meet in paradise.

Snowbelle 

Love
SisterC


----------



## SisterC

Salams. Saw this on another thread and thought I'd draw your attention to it. There is some shirk in it but that's because it is not muslim, however, as a revert, I found it beautiful and had no problem in translating it to the islamic viewpoint. I think it is worth watching particularly when you're feeling low.

http://www.theinterviewwithgod.com/

Hope it helps someone
C

/links


----------



## cookies81

Alsalamu alekoum sisters;

Sister c: they can be sure yet of anything the problem is if the ivf works will my uturess stretch enough to carry a child.
Iman: thanks for ur welcome and for sharing ur funny story we have to see the humor in this situation we r in ( alhamdulilah)
Isobel : keep us posted  
everyone else: how r u today inshALLAH this will find u at the best of health and peace of mind.


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam everyone

A big [fly]*Welcome*[/fly] to cookie and shahina 

The past week has been quite hard. I think it is more the shock of the situation. I mean you think its all about getting the BFP but you don't ever think it is about actually making it to the end.  Unfortunately my cousin also died yesterday. Its been so hard thinking that in the space of 5 little weeks the cancer just took over her body  Alhumdulilah we all accept Allah's (swt) will. Thank you to everyone for all the messages/texts/emails. I know I haven't replied to everyone yet but I will inshall'Allah .

When I had my HSG, I had a female doctor do the actual procedure and female nurses in the room but then they also had male nurses and other assistants. I find that I really get stressed with examinations etc which doesn't help. I was quite sore after my HSG and found it hard to walk around immediately after...I definitely wouldn't have been able to 'hop on the bus' as Iman did. Definitely make sure you have your pain killers before you go.

Iman - DH's fasts are a bit like yours. He misses water all day, then when iftari comes he can barely eat and is full up and breakfast time he eats only a little. As for the year ramadan is in June, I've been told we have to go somewhere the days are short!!!

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## isobel snow drop

Snowbelle-  sos so sorry 

Iman - oh your story made me smile  My consultant is a man but I am very at ease with him now as I have been seeing him for 16 yrs so i couldnt imagine seeing someone else now. I must admit I agree with Sis C though I do the deep breathing thing too and sort of try to put myself in a different place 

Sis C - I think you are so much stronger than what you give yourself credit for   I  you get your dream

Ren- where are you? Are you ok hun?

I have been pretty rubbish at posting on here the last couple of weeks but I have been so wrapped up my tx  DH is confident everything will be okay but I have this almost sinking feeling about tomorrow morning when the clinic calls- I even feel sick now at the prospect 

Hope everyone is enjoying Ramadan (even the long days )

Lots of love and duas to everyone  and I will try to post more when the children ahve gone back to school next week 
xxxx Isobel xxxx


----------



## tanisha

salaam sisters

hope your all well, I wanted to know have any of you experienced severe groin pain.  I have been experiencing for the past two days, so much that i cant even lift my right leg, my period is not due till another 7days but i`m in agony and something i`ve not had before.  does anybody have any information on this, i generally feel tired and unwell

tanisha


----------



## shahina

Salam Sisters, Pray everyone is doing well   

Snowbelle - thank you for your welcome. I'm really sorry to hear of your personal loss and the loss of your cousin. My dua's and prayers for them  

Thanks again to everyone who have given me advice about the HSG. Still over a month to go so will try not to think about it until then.

Take Care
Shahina x


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams ladies
just a quick one as we are on our way out to the clinic. 

They phoned this morning and said we have 1 excellent blast and 1 almost there so they are hoping that by the time I get there it will have caught up inshallah.My   is huge!!!

Love to all of you xxxxx


----------



## shahina

I came across another interesting article in the Metro newspaper on my journey to work this morning. Thought I would share with everyone:

Pioneering fertility treatment has enabled a British woman to become a mother after more than a dozen failed IVF attempts.
Baby Oliver was born using a test to identify which eggs have the best chance of being successfully implanted in the womb - a major factor in determining the success of IVF treatment.
The baby's parents endured 13 failed IVF cycles before using the new method, known as comparative genomic hybridisation (CGH).
Eight of the 41 year old mother's eggs were tested and only two were found to have the full count of normal choromosomes.
One of those embryos produced Oliver, who was born about six weeks ago and is healthy.
Fulll choromosomes analysis may double the chance of success in couple who have a poor chance of conceiving or a history of failed treatments and miscarriage,' said Prof Simon Fishel of Care Fertility Group, which trialed the treatment in 2006.
The birth is believed to be the first following  the use of new array CGH. Previous, similar procedures have involved taking cells from an embryo, freezing them and reading their chromosomes for any signs of loss or mutation. But array CGH does not need the eggs to be frozen first.
Results can be leaned within 48 hours rather than fice days or more, wih more chromosomes examined at a higher resolution.

Alway have hope that Allah(swt) will provide. Ameen.


----------



## shahina

isobel snow drop - Great news. Pray it all goes well sis. Keep us all posted. Ins   hallah.


----------



## DreamTeam

Isobel - Yay! Twins again inshallah       sticky vibes  

Shahina - where abouts are you based?

love

Snowbelle


----------



## shahina

Snowbelle - I'm a born and bred Londoner! (Not sure if thats a good thing). I live in the borough of Barnet. What about yourself?

Anyone else based in or around London? Have any of you met up?

Love Shahina


----------



## shahina

Tanisha - How are you feeling sis? Has the groin pain gone away yet, pray it has inshallah   ? I cant think what it might be. Sorry, i'm of no use here. 
Did you see a doctor yet? 

Sometime I get twitchy feeling around my left ovary (Where i believe my left ovary to be anyway )
It tends to come on and off now and again, not too painful. Anyone felt that before?


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams,

Shahina - yay! Another London person. We've had quite a few London meet ups so far, sadly the northerners are a bit slow on the meeting up front. Its been good to meet up as you inevitably end up discussing things in depth which can sometimes really help sometimes or not at all!  Inshallah we will probably have another meet up after Ramadan so you will have to come along to that.

Tanisha - definitely get it checked out by a doctor. I once had a mittel schmitzel its where an egg gets stuck during ovulation. Again a doctor would really help!

love

Snowbelle


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams girls

Just a quick one before Dh gets back from mosque!! Embryo transfer went fantastic and we had 2 lovely blasts transferred. Nothing else we can do now apart from 

Thanks for all your nice wishes and   your all fantasic 

love Isobel xxxx


----------



## cookies81

great news Isobel   lots of     and   for ur 2 embies!!


----------



## boohoo

Hi All 
Hope your ok 
Isobel-   & Hope the embies are setttling in nicely  

Just to keep you updated AF finally arrived this morning , rang CARE  & start stimming tmrw, not looking forward too it :-( think once ive done it ill be ok its just getting ready to do it for the first time.


BOOHOO


----------



## tanisha

salaams

thank you for all your supportive messages, AF arriived this morning so I assume all the pain was related.  my periods have become severly painful since the 4tx  I was hoping that a miracle would happen this month and AF wouldn`t show, but yet again its one of them months.  please make dua for me, the waiting game seems to get harder and harder

tanisha x


----------



## DreamTeam

Isobel - tons of duas for you, inshallah your little embies stick    

much love to everyone

love

Snowbelle


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams

Oh so sorry Tanisha 

Snow- thankyou hun  I hope your getting there  Its not easy hun but you do pick yourself up  cos you have to. It will be your turn soon I  xxxx

Ren- too late Im already there  Id forgotten how horrendous this part is  DH is a star , he is at work  but he has been preparing me all my meals and just doing everything in the house (which he isnt used to doing!) I don't know what Im going to do if this fails  It will be like Ive let him down 

Lots of love to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Isobel - if it fails, you need to remember it is not your fault, and you can't have let your dh down. This past week has reminded me even more that we are servants to the will of Allah(swt), life only happens if Allah(swt) wills it, just as it goes when Allah(swt) wills it. Just take away the guilt, be stress free, drink milk, pineapple juice and RELAX!!! 

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## cookies81

Salamu alekoum sisters, 

Just wanted to share a story with you cause it had me worried, the night be4 I took of my engagment ring and wedding band cause my fingers were swollen and put them on the table next to me then forgot about them and went to sleep I didnt remeber to put them on until the next evening and I couldnt find them at all they just dissappread I started crying so hard because the wedding band belonged to my late mother and my DH saved a years salery to get me that diamond I got really depressed plus the medicine Im taking for my PCOS has me cranky and I felt that everything bad was happening to me and that ALLAH keeps taking dear things away from me I know that is kufur and I felt soooooooooooo bad about it later   then my dad said just say alhamdulilah that u have ur health and people u care about r healthy  I know there is hekma behind everything but Im scared sisters IM failing the teat ALLAH has given me and scared that I will be punished for being soo ungratful plz remember me in ur duaa that ALLAH will but me on the right path again


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum sisters

Pray you are all in the best of health. I'm shattered! Wish I could give up my job, finding it so stressful at the moment and the hours are just way too long. Have college this weekend and i'm feeling the tierdness. No rest for the wicked but keeping busy is the only thing that seems to help me fkeep my mind from thinkning about my infertility. 

Ren - good thing you gave up your job. I pray your scans go well   . Inshallah. Think positive thoughts!

Snowbelle - Yes, it would be lovely to all meet up some day. But I guess for the moment i just like being nobody. I find it easier to talk behind a smokescreen. I pray you are well inshallah.   

Cookies - I pray you find your rings. Try not to beat yourself up over it. These things have a habit of turning up later. I too have questioned why Allah(swt) is putting me through this. I have never harmed anyone. But Allah(swt) know best. I  

Isobelle - Inshallah, I pray you get your BFP. Again, positive thoughts. Dont blame yourself for anything, its not something that you can control so best left to the will of Allah (swt).

Godwill -How are you doing? I was readying some of the older post and you mentioned that your considering going private with the Lister. Is the NHS waiting list that long?  

Sister C - How are you? Pray you are well.   

Tanisha - Inshallah your miracle will happen. I pray it does. Have hope.   

All the other sisters that i've missed out lots of    

Love Shahina x


----------



## SisterC

cookies81 said:


> Salamu alekoum sisters,
> 
> I got really depressed plus the medicine Im taking for my PCOS has me cranky and I felt that everything bad was happening to me and that ALLAH keeps taking dear things away from me I know that is kufur and I felt soooooooooooo bad about it later   then my dad said just say alhamdulilah that u have ur health and people u care about r healthy I know there is hekma behind everything but Im scared sisters IM failing the teat ALLAH has given me and scared that I will be punished for being soo ungratful plz remember me in ur duaa that ALLAH will but me on the right path again


Wa alaikom salam
Cookies - the thing is that it WAS Allah who made your rings go missing. He is the Giver and the Taker. As long as you acknowledge that this is a test from Allah - how can it be Kufr? I go through a whole range of emotions and direct them at Allah, because He is the One who knows exactly what I mean and exactly how I'm feeling and that is all that counts. Even being angry with or resentful of Allah means that He is the centre of your focus, if you know what I mean - we are acknowledging his Lordship and our nafs and lack of true submission is causing the REAL problem. Now we have to turn to the Sunnah, follow the steps for dealing with anger and achieve REAL genuine SABR because Allah rewards the people who have Sabr.

This is my personal opinion - I'm not basing it on any particular fatawa and am open to correction - it is the way I understand my relationship with Allah. After all we are His slaves and slaves aren't in charge of their own lives and so they are bound to feel depressed, oppressed and resentful. It is how we deal with the realization that our Master and Lord is one who loves us and wants only the best for us, and what we make du'a for we will get, if not in this life then in the akhira. The slavery is different because of who and what the Master is.

I was Christian once and alhamidililah there is no need to throw the baby out with the bathwater, as long as there is no shirk involved. There is a Gospel song that goes "Shackled by a heavy burden, neath a cloud of guilt and shame. Then the hand of Jesus touched me and now I am no longer the same...He touched me and made me whole" Now we as muslims know that it is Allah not Jesus(AS) who does this, and it is true - Allah takes away our guilt and pain. He knows our burdens because he gave them to us, but He also promised not to give us burdens too heavy to bear. Jesus(AS) was supposed to embody Love according to Christians - but Allah is Ar-Rahman - the most compassionate...and that is exactly what we need when we feel like you described - we need some compassion and in the words of another Gospel song "Where should I go but to the Lord, seeking a refuge" (I mean our Lord Rabbil alamin)

You also wrote "I know there is hekma behind everything but Im scared sisters IM failing the teat ALLAH has given me and scared that I will be punished for being soo ungratful plz remember me in ur duaa that ALLAH will but me on the right path again "

The fact that you are scared of displeasing your Lord is wonderful, because it means you really want to be grateful and you really want to pass whatever tests He sends.I don't think you ever left the path - you are just travelling over a rocky bit (think of a path up a mountain - the path to Jennah). I read a hadith (but I can't quote the source) the gist of which was that 'when the slave despairs Allah smiles, because it is at just that moment that Allah relieves him'. Remember you are just a human muslimah. Islam is perfect - muslims aren't - precisely because they are human, with all their faults and failings, strengths and weaknessess, joy and sorrow, hunger and fulfillment - and we are this way because Allah said "Be", and so we are.

I hope this helps and if I have said anything wrong please correct me dear sisters.

Tanisha - if that pain doesn't go with AF please go to a doctor.

Love to all
Keep me in your du'a because my Iman is also tested like Cookies.
 for everyone


----------



## cookies81

Thank u sister c truly thank u I have accepted that this is ALLAHS will and Im better off because of it.

Thank u all sisters for ur support and now I need a BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG favor from all of u the docotr said if I can get my insulin levels down and lose some weight ( I have a bmi of 27.2 which is shocking  I ACTUALLY THOUGHT ITS WAS 24)  he will start me on the october cycle but u know with ramadan I cant take the pills correctly so I take them 6 hrs or less apart any it gives me a huuuuge tummy ache but I dont want to break the fast, and I ALSO CANT LOSE ANY WEIGHT i JUST KEEP EATING!!! especially sugary stuff   can u plz help me with ur duaa's and support and any tips to lose the weight fast?


----------



## SisterC

Salams

Cookie my BMI is in the high 30's and my age in the low 40's. I have lost weight but not enough - not enough motivation and support and also due to medications. Also it runs in the genes. Insha Allah you will do better than I.

Today I want to have a little moan. I am crying as I write this . I submitted some office work online on Friday and there was some kind of error which hasn't been resolved yet. On Friday when it happened dh went mad. Lifting the furniture and actually smashing a hole in the desk with the chair. He tried to pull the wires out of the phone also. There were at least 2 violent temper tantrums. And he is so angry he is not speaking to me. Finally last night I got him to verbalise and he said he is angry because "You don't remember, You don't know". I can't help it if I am not able to answer questions. Partly because I need time to think and partly because when I'm not well I don't' know what has happened and what has not. So I was very upset because basically he is blaming it on me   - I always get the blame when things go wrong. I'm used to that but FIVE days of silence, with smouldering angry vibes coming off him lilke a volcano or a heat wave.     I can't cope with his anger  . I wasn't well when I did the work on Friday - as you know I had to take 3 or 4 days off fasting - and I can't remember if I did anything differently, but I feel he should not have forced me to work when I was not well, (a) because it's not nice, it's not fair and (b) because it leads to mistakes which lead to inefficieny whereas if he had waited until I was well - Sunday (just 2 days) we probably wouldn't have had any problems. But logic is not his strong point  Also I was a bit afraid of him on the Friday and Saturday as I didn't want furniture thrown at me,  so I was afraid to speak to him.   When he is angry he likes to be left alone, so I didn't remind him that Friday was CD14  and we did not ttc, in fact he hasn't let me touch him since he lost his temper last week    . He did not sleep in our bed last night but he came in to get dressed this morning and sat on the bed - I automatically reached out to touch him and he barked at me "TAKE OFF YOUR HAND". Sisters that hurt so much.  Also I am not happy because he has not said "I love you" in years. I just feel terrible. I know he does and he has said "you know I love you" but I NEED to hear him say it. The famous 3 little words.

And to top it all off my sister is coming to stay for a few days. She is up at high doh because she has an operation coming up and has recently broken up with her abusive boyfriend of 3 years who wants to marry her. She has asthma and lots of allergies and I can't use perfume or aromatherapy and dh knew she was coming and he burnt so much bukoor last night that I couldn't breathe - and I don't have asthma. In fact I like the bukoor in small amounts. He was burning it downstairs and I was upstairs and had to get up out of bed and sit with my face at the open window for half an hour. What is he trying to do? Kill her? I love my sister but she bosses me around and stresses me out. She is just as volatile as my husband. I am dreading her coming.    When I tried to explain the situation here she said that I was making her unwelcome and that she wouldn't come. To be honest I would prefer she wouldn't come but not if she feels unwelcome, if she didn't come out of consideration for me that would be differen. She is a drama queen and I think the 2 of them are being very selfish especially as I've got exams coming up, it's Ramadan and both of them know that the other one is stressing me out.

In the middle of all this I went and made wudu, only to discover it is the time when prayer is forbiddden. I feel a bit better now having got it off my chest. *BROTHERS DON'T READ THIS*  But I have that dreadful pain and irritation at the entrance to the vagina again. Had the other symptoms too but got rid of them - this is the last one and I even had to take painkillers last night. Alhamdililah I have to go to the Clinic on Friday so insha Allah I'll ask them about it there.

Funny isn't it - we all talk about the most intimate parts of our insides - ovaries, uterus, tubes etc but when it comes to the outer like above I am very shy. Not very rational... But then we are women and that's the way Allah made us.

By the way Cookies there are lots of diamonds and pearls in Jennah. Insha Allah we will meet there one day and you can show me how small yours was compared to the ones Allah will give us there. (I love jewels)
 for everyone. Thanks for letting me get this off my chestl

and please

Make du'a for me that I cope with my sister, that my dh's anger disapates, that I get my study done b4 Thursday evening and that everything goes fine at the clinic on Friday when insha Allah we will get the results of dh's tests and see how we are to proceed. Insha Allah they will sort out the low sperm volume. I'm also hoping to be put back on Clomid because I'm not sure if I'm ovulating.


C


----------



## isobel snow drop

Sister C- just wanted to send you a  You do not deserve and should not allow yourself to be treated this way- it's not right hun. Did you remind your husband he was fasting when he did all of this?
Take good care of yourself


----------



## FazWorld

ASA sisters (and bros) and ramadan mubarak (even if its now into the third week!) 

Snow, I am so sorry for your loss. You gave me hope to keep ttc naturally - if it could happen to you it could happen to me. May Allah SWA give you sabr and Insha Allah you will get your dreams come true.

Ren, how you doing Sis? hope you are enjoying your pregnancy so far.

Isobel - how is the TWW going? Its terrible isn't it? praying for your little beanies.

Iman, Maarias, and anyone else I have forgotten - how you all doing?

SisterC - sorry to hear that things are still a bit turbulent. Insha allah your DH will calm down and show you how much he cares.

Shahina, Cookies and all other newbies, salaams, welcome and I hope you find some peace here.

Me, well I turned 45 last month. DH said it is now pointless to ttc as if it ain't happened already, esp with treatment, it sure ain't gonna happen now.  Having 'done it' for so many years at the right totm has taken the romance and passion out of it. (His words), so I guess we just gonna forget about it and enjoy 'doing it' just for the fun of it. Can't even be bothered to make him 'do it' at the right time - though, saying that, I tried this month (at the right time), but he said 'Hands off during Ramadhan!' 
Cheek! I'm sure if he wanted some, I would have to comply or risk having the Angels curse me until dawn!  

Oh well, IA until next time, take care
Aunty Fazworld


----------



## Bambam

cookies81 said:


> d I ALSO CANT LOSE ANY WEIGHT i JUST KEEP EATING!!! especially sugary stuff  can u plz help me with ur duaa's and support and any tips to lose the weight fast?


Cookies81 i have just lost a stone on Weight watchers so can recommend them  You can also ask for access to our weight loss support area if you want:

*Belly Buddies: Weight loss support ~ *CLICK HERE

I like sugary things too so i munch on a meringue when i am craving sugar as they are only half a WW point

Amanda xx


----------



## SisterC

Salams sisters.

Thanks so much. Faz great to hear from you and you have a right on your husband even in Ramadan so long as it is not between Fajr and Maghrib. I was looking for a hadith that backed that up but found this one instead and thought I'd share it:

Sahih Bukhari Hadith
Volume 9, Book 93, Number 476: 
Narrated Ibn Umar: 

The Prophet (sallalahu alayhi wa salam) said, "The keys of the unseen are five and none knows them but Allah: (1) None knows what is in the womb, but Allah: (2) None knows what will happen tomorrow, but Allah; (3) None knows when it will rain, but Allah; (4) None knows where he will die, but Allah (knows that); (5) and none knows when the Hour will be established, but Allah."  

So even with all their modern technology None knows what is in the womb, but Allah. Who knows about unexplained infertility but Allah?

Alhamdililah the du'as are working. Masha Allah I am coping with my sister (Just about - so keep up the du'as) 
c


----------



## SisterC

r4k said:


> Salaam sisters
> 
> ur husband shouldnt be treating u like this in Ramadan  I hope he realises his mistake and apologises to u sis
> 
> love Ren x x


In your dreams Ren! I think he has only apologised to me twice in an 8 year marriage and I am not even sure about the second one. I know he did apologise once! That was very early in the marriage just after he discovered he had no right on my money and I was within my rights to buy myself an emerald necklace!  lol Later the same sheikh who had said that a woman's money was her own and her husband's money was hers as well, said that women should not spend their own money on something their husband does not agree with, but I find that hard to believe - I mean he has gone from one extreme to another. Does anyone know the ruling on this? A woman has the right to her own money but has to have her husband's permission to spend it? Doesn't sound right to me but am open to correction. The way I looked at it was that my husband was now providing for my needs so I used my own money for something I REALLY wanted and I could afford it then. Cookie - I meant it when I said I love jewels too. I'm dying to get to Jennah to see the gems and pearls there. Mind you I will have to die to get there, and I need to prepare a place for myself...

make du'a for me dh is still angry but Alhamdililah I found out from Customs that it is an error in their system so it is not my fault. My sister has gone to bed and I'm going to take some tranquillizers and relax for a bit insha Allah.
 for everyone
C


----------



## SisterC

Bambam

What exactly are the bubbles on here? How do you get them or send them and finally why do you want your at 8888 even though they have now gone up to 8889?

Curiosity killed the cat...
C


----------



## cookies81

sister c :   I hope ur relize that u deserve to be treate waaaaay better than that cause our prophet ( ALEHI ALSALAT WA ASLAMM) was the kindest of husbands and fairest, and all our men should follow, but sometimes men deal with issues in ways we find violent have u considered couples threapy or anger mangment classes? plz forgive me if my words r harsh 
And no one loves jewlery like me   and if I ever get to aljannah ( Im so unworthy of it) Ill spend a trillion years in dresses made of rubies and diamonds and emeralds  .


----------



## cookies81

o thanks Babbam for the link! I dont think weight watchers will work see we dont have their snacks and stuff availble in the arab world


----------



## cookies81

i cant get to the link Bambam its says ( the topic is missing or off limits"


----------



## isobel snow drop

How about Slimming World Cookie, thats a simple plan to follow once you understand it and it requires no special things to buy  xx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams
Cookie - what about the paul mckenna 'i can make you thin' cd and book. I got them have to say they were fantastic and they worked with me. It really helps you to think about your diet and not when you are in the kitchen. It works on why you are eating and gradually you realise you are exercising more, eating everything but eating less.

To join the belly club, you put in a message on the belly club request thread - I think it is in introductions. I need to get back on to the weight loss band wagon too, I've put on loads of weight since the m/c as everyone has been feeding me up!

Hope ramadan is going well for everyone

love

Snowbelle


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaam girls, 

Well I was hoping to bring you all some good news as I have done a couple of tests and they were + but I have started bleeding and its red blood  Just feel very sad.


----------



## DreamTeam

Isobel     have you tested yet?? Some people bleed and then test positive   

Love
Snowbelle


----------



## isobel snow drop

Yes I have been testing every day since monday cos I knew I was pregnant in my heart and each day the test was getting stronger, even this morning but now all this


----------



## DreamTeam

Isobel - you have to keep faith, remember what you told Ren...stop testing! Don't concentrate on the bleeding, just take it in your stride you are still in with a chance   inshallah just keep making duas and inshallah Allah(swt) will hear you    just hang in there.


----------



## Maarias

Isobel, I bled a few days before otd - it doesn't mean anything necessarily.


----------



## isobel snow drop

You are both so very kind, I just feel empty   DH is at work until 8 tonight- this is going to be a long day


----------



## tanisha

salaams

Isobel keep hope and inshallah all will be fine, you are in my dua and i pray you get your BFP.

I wanted to ask has anyone ever considered IVF or ICSI in India?  my parents keep asking me to go to Bombay for my next cycle.  My friend who only has one ovary and has been trying for 9years has just been to a clinic in Bombay and mashallah has come back pregnant.  I just dont know what a clinic in India could offer me that a UK clinic cant, any feedback and views appreciated. This whole infertility thing is driving me insane, my mum is currently in Umrah and she has gone to make dua for this reason, and its quite painful listening to her on the phone as shes convinced its going to work and her prayers are going to be accepted, but i`m not sure after four failed attempts.... who knows.  Has anyone else had success 5th time round? i`m just losing hope

tanisha


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams Tanisha,

We have considered India, Turkey and South Africa. I did try e mailing a clinic in India but got no response but I never tried again as we were in the middle of this tx. Going abroad is something I would definately look into. I think they get higher success rates because they replace more embryos.The way I feel at the moment Id let them put 10 back 

Thank you for your  I wish you every success


----------



## SisterC

Salams all

Snowdrop Isobel   

Subhan Allah sisters I am always learning. Between the 2 of them dh and my sister had me very upset and I went up to lie down. Next thing dh is shouting at me, so I get up and go downstairs and said that until they both apologised for the way they had both treated me (at seperate times, about separate things this morning) I was staying upstairs. Anyway dh says he will never apologise and gets angry and rips up some papers that needed attention. He left the house, I had a big row with my sister and all the time I am fasting. Then subhan Allah when I went to make up with my sister she said that what the problem was was that dh was really stressed and wanted me to help him. All I was understanding from him was that he was hurting me and using me and shouting at me, when what he really meant was "please help, I can't cope". It was a Eureka moment for me. So I said I'd work in the office, but of course I had been in such hysterics that I had to take my medication in order to be able to be calm enough to get the job done, so I had to break my fast. And I really tried to keep it - normally I would have had at least a cup of tea and my sister kept telling me to break the fast and I wouldn't but as I said I couldn't work without my meds so I lost another day of the fast  

On the other hand alhamdililah dh is not angry any more. I think he was completely frustrated and totally stressed that he could not control the business, and he couldn't communicate to me how much he was feeling under pressure.

Keep me in your du'a - it's early stages yet, and I am trying to get rid of the headache hangover.
C

I'm trying now to get rid of the swollen eyes and blocked up nose that come after a bout of serious crying.


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams
SisterC - Sorry to hear you have had such a rough day. Alhumdulilah though you also had your eureka moment. Fasting is hard at the best of times especially with the longer days. If you need to take your medication then you must, if you feel that you cannot function or that your illness will become worse then alhumdulilah you have at least tried to fast. 

love

Snowbelle


----------



## cookies81

salamu aliekoum sisters, quick question, the doctor put me on metformin for PCOS this past week Iv been taking 2 tablets a day but Im supposed to start taking it from tommorow 3 times a day, I dont know if I should keep fasting take the tablets 4 hrs apart? or keep taking the tablets 2x a day till the end of ramadan? ( the doctor wants to start ivf on my october cycle  ) or should a break my fast so I can have my insulin down by october?  help!
Sister c  
snowdrop Isobel


----------



## SisterC

Salams

Cookie I personally would break the fast. It is medicine and your insulin levels is a medical problem. One of the Sahaba went to the house of another one (can't remember which ones - I'm dreadful w ith names). Anyway the fellow in his house was eating. When the visitor asked him about it he said my little finger hurts, or I have a pain in my little finger (not sure of exact wording) but the principle is that Allah in his mercy has allowed the sick to break the fast and make up for it at another time. He has also lifted the obligation from travellers, nursing mothers, pregnant women who feel the fast might harm their baby. So there is a lot of latitude allowed in the Sunnah. It is disappointing that so many people nowadays are so unnecessarily and incorrectly judgemental and rigidly enforce fasting etc when the Sunnah is so clear. Allah does not want to burden the people, and may times we are told not to make things difficult for people because they can be turned away from Islam by the harshness of some muslims. There are definitely ahadith on this. The prophet (saws) always chose the easier option when there was a choice provided of course that it was a halal choice and not a haram one.

Hope this helps.
Tanisha  

We are supposed to go to the clinic in the morning but dh says he is finished with the hospital and he won't bring me. We are supposed to be getting the results of his tests tomorrow. Make dua' that Allah will change his mind and that he will come with me. Dh is very chatty and pleasant towards my sister but is still either ignoring me or telling me how useless I am.
 for everyone and please   for me
C


----------



## cookies81

Alsalamu aleikom,
Thanks sister c for the advice   I keep thinking there are only few days left so what the point !  sorry about the situation with ur hubby maybe u should give him space to cool off so he doesnt make decisions while he's mad.   that he will change his mind soon.

And a biiiiiiiiiiiig  to all of u sisters hope ur keeping   .


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

Well we went to the hospital on Friday. Dh's results are fine alhamdililah. The doctor said at this point what we need is IVF and he won't even refer me until I've lost 60lbs weight. I told him the GP said I could stay on Clomid - he said that that is not safe medicine because I could get an ovarian cancer from it. Also it is not available on the public health service so I will need a minimum of €5000. So I was in tears despairing, feeling that I can never lose this weight, and even if I could, we'd never have the money.

As per your advice I asked to be checked out down there to see what the soreness and irritation etc is. So they took a swab. A man was going to do it and I asked for a lady doctor. Subhan Allah after a making  a few calls a muslim sister in hijab came to do the examination and take the swab. I felt I could be completely open with her because she was muslim. She told me that she knows people who got pregnant after 15 years and that the weight is in my hands - that it is something I can do, even if I feel its impossible - it's not but that it is up to me.

Sisters please remind me. When dh is in foul humour, me doing housework fixes it. I always forget that bit!  

The doctor also said that as I lose the weight pregnancy might occur naturally. Snowbelle you are my example there.

As for my sister, she is trying to bully me into doing more than I am able. We had agreed that on Wednesday she will come to my home in the city and bring her allergy bedclothes and whatever else she wants. I am prepared to drive her from my home in the city to the hospital for her operation on Thursday and take her back with me to the city where I can nurse her Thursday and Friday, and dh will look after her for the first half of Saturday as I have a prior committment at the other side of the country - I'll be travelling by train. Then on Saturday I will drive her down the country  and stay with her in her house. On the Sunday there is an Eid party in my house in the country and I'll have to leave her alone for 5 or 6 hours. Then I will stay with her until she is well. But no, that's not good enough for her - she wants to be brought home down the country immediately from the hospital and expects me to cut myself into little pieces to fall in with her. I am prepared to do my best but she is asking me to do more than I am able to. I am already totally stressed out myself and to tell you the truth if it wasn't for the sake of Allah I would tell her to hire a nurse! I've offered to help her not be her slave! and she knows it is Ramadan, and is coming up to Eid and that I have to study, but she is so self-centred. She is having key-hole surgery on her knee, not having her leg amputated. She is going on about the agony she'll be in and that she won't be able to travel on the Saturday because once the the anastethic wears off she is going to be in agony which is why she wants to be brought home on the day of the operation. But I can't travel down the country to nurse her and then go back to the city and then cross the country and back and then go back down the country. I feel like telling her I'm just not able to cope with her and to hire a professional who will do whatever she wants. Make du'a that Allah sorts this out and makes it easy for me.

SisterC


----------



## DreamTeam

V Salams,
Sister C - Have you looked into IVF abroad?   If you look at the 'clinics abroad' page you'll find lots of clinics both in Europe and outside which are so much cheaper. Definitely look into it.
Regarding your sister, just remember to take a deep breath and count to 10. She probably is very anxious about her operation.

love

Snowbelle


----------



## ShahShah

Salam sisters,

Have been lurking on the board and there is so much going on!!!  Hope all is well with everyone, i have been exhausted it is now beginning to kick in but i think i've done well not to  feel it until now   Only 3 months left, cant believe where the time has gone! 

Sister C - I pray that everthing works out for you and yes I agree with Snow look at abroad, it is much cheaper and they have high success rates partly because they transfer so many embryos back. 

Snow - hope you are well  

Ren - how is it going?  Hope you are feeling well  

Godswill - how are you?  

Isobel - i hope your treatment has worked, praying it has   

Everyone else i have missed my salams and duas to you all xx
love shahshah


----------



## Maarias

Salaam sisters,
It has gone very quiet here, just to say that a quick hello and let you know that have my anomoly scan tomorrow. Please keep me in your duas for that! 

Shahshah - AH your pregancy has gone quickly. Try and enjoy those last baby free days!   

Love,
Mariax


----------



## SisterC

Salams sisters

Mariaas - what is an anomaly scan exactly?

What has everyone planned for Eid?

Alhamdililah, feeling better able to cope now. keep me in your du'as.

Thanks for the advice Snow. I will check out abroad - but there is no rush. Insha Allah I will rejoin Weightwatchers tomorrow night. I was going to wait until after Eid but I suppose the sooner the better. We are in so much debt I don't think it matters how much we would save by going abroad - we can't afford it but alhamdililah I had a dream and subhan Allah the message that I took from the dream was that if I do my bit Allah will provide from a source we least expect.

I'm down the country now trying to get the house ready for Eid. Insha Allah I will make multicoloured rice for the first time. My sister was here today, but alhamililah I didn't get too stressed out - I was very down in myself though. Subhan Allah I miss my husband and to study - I've had to put on Abu Dhabi TV in the background - I'm so used to arabic in the background now that I miss it and that's the only arabic station I get down here. I never thought I'd see the day!!! My dh sounds very down also - I don't really know how he feels about the IVF because he is so bad at communicating. 

The kittens are great fun - I've named them Hamza and Saffiyyah but dh says it is not good to give them arabic names. Does anyone know is this true and if so why?

May Allah forgive us all and give us strength and patience and babies, and may we all meet in Jennah. AMIN.
 
SisterC


----------



## Iman

Wallaikum salaams Sister C

Just quickly:

I wondered this too when we named our kitten. As you know we called him Kalill which is an Arabic Muslim name.

I found this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam_and_animals

Which relates that the Prophet pbuh talked to animals and he had a cat called Muezza. I know its Wikipedia but I think it is correct insha'allah.

besides, according to the Qur'an, all animals are Muslim - in that they submit to Allah swt as part of his Creation, subhanallah.

So from this I think it is ok insha'allah.

I think you have chosen lovely names masha'allah

gotta go

xxxx

/links


----------



## Bambam

SisterC apologies for not replying sooner. The bubbles are thought to bring people luck and when i was having treatment i wanted mine on all 8s as i like the number 8. To blow people bubbles for luck you just click on where it says 'click to blow' underneath the bubbles and  each time you click it goes up by one bubble  

It sounds like you have a lot on your plate at the moment with lots of travelling and looking after your sister. I hope all goes well for you over the next few days    

Amanda xx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams,

Well girls Firstly I am sorry for not posting for the last week but after the bleeding last week I just needed some time on my own.

Ren- Thank you for your support 

Well today we got our   and we are over the moon. We still have a long way to go but we cannot hide the fact we are delighted  

Thank you for all your support over the last few months, it has been appreciated 

Sister C- I love the name Hamza( its one of our faves!)

   all over you ladies and I   there will be lots more   coming this way very soon xxxxxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Congratulations Isobel, time to party                             

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## isobel snow drop

Thank you Snow it doesnt seem real and I dont think i will believe until we have  a scan but I have felt pretty rough the last couple of mornings so Im hoping this is postive xxxx


----------



## FazWorld

ASA sisters 

Alhumdolillah, Ramadhan has once again flown by and we are into the last few now. I love it in Ramadhan. Everyone is so peaceful and loving to their muslim bros/sis its wonderful. Unfortunatley most people try and do iftaar parties in the last ten days! I have not been able to do any real night ibadah as just sooo tired. I did mine in the first week of Ramadhan (coincided it with my 'week off') to try and ensure my ibadah time was not affected, only to find that no-one else thought like that. 

Oh well....

Isobel - Subhanallah that is fantastic news. Insha Allah may you have a happy nine months pregnancy. 

I just found out today that my younger sister (32) is PG. This will Insha Allah be her 3rd. She was trying to NOT get PG - while at the same time as I was TRYING my best TO get PG!!! She simply got her timings wrong just the once, and bham!    I time it to the day, take temperatures etc... and ... nothing.  

Alhumdolillah, I am happy for her. She just getting used to the idea. Her youngest is still feeding from her! 

Oh Allah, PLEASE hear the pleas from the people who really really want this? I know that You do what is best for us all. Only You know why You do what You do.   

Insha Allah until we meet again
Aunty Fazworld


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone
Alhumdulilah I really feel like doing a happy dance right now    a friend of mine who spent ages trying to find the right person and then when she did it was too late has finally got her date for adoption panel        . I'm still really excited for you Isobel inshallah more twins  

Inshallah while all of us are praying for children this ramdan maybe we should also pray for families for the children who have parents who can't care for them or are orphaned. Inshallah they need families and inshallah they will get families too. Its worth remembering that no one other than Allah(swt) can decide when life is given and when it is taken away. Just because our desires are more it does not mean that it is the right time for us. It is for Allah(swt) to decide when and if we are to have a child. But in the mean time there are lots of children needing families   

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## SisterC

Isobelle Mabrook. Insha Allah everything will go well for you.

Subhan Allah, alhamililah. Today my sister made up with her boyfriend of 3 years, so I don't have to bring her to the hospital tomorrow or look after her until Ramadan is over. She didn't really want me - she wanted him, and I was doing it for the sake of Allah, but not really fit to cope with her. She comes in like a hurricane and I always feel battered after dealing with her. I was in tears today just from stress, before she arrived and I am so relieved that the extra pressure has been lifted from me, yet worried at the same time - is he really reliable? I don't think so but she seems happy. He asked her to marry him last week but they have been living apart for 7 weeks now and I don't understand their relationship at all - they seem to abuse each other constantly. Insha Allah I can focus more on ibadah now.

I hate cat litter boxes and my 2 adult cats "go" outside, but I have had to put one down for the kittens as they are not big enough to jump out the window yet, but are starting to nibble at the cat food. Insha Allah when they are bigger they will follow their mother out the window and then it will be time to find homes for them. They are so playful - I've seen the pictures of Khalil and these 2 are him doubled. I named Hamza because he had qualities like courage and bravery. Saffiyyah I called because her shyness reminds me of a dear sister now living in Libya who had great Haya masha Allah, and a freckled face with red hair. My Saffiyyah has ginger on her face and is very shy, but surprisingly more inquisitive than Hamza. I have scrapes on my legs from the 2 of them trying to climb up my trousers. They are so busy playing with each other that they don't bother with toys (yet). The place has been cleaned from top to bottom but still they are finding a way to make it dirty - I don't know where they are getting it from.

Faz - Qadr Allah wa ma sha fa'al. Insha Allah sister, insha Allah.

This might sound really weird - but I'm glad that I have to wait to lose the weight before IVF even though I'm upset. It's like a breathing space, and if we end up going private - can't 64 year old women conceive and carry a child - not that I'd like to wait that long - but a year's break, just focusing on my weight loss and activity levels, getting on with my studies might be nice.

So what do you all do for Eid? I mean how do different cultures celebrate Eid? My dh's culture is - give money and new clothes to the children and that is it. But then the famililes see each other all the time and eat together all the time. I haven't had my family as guests in years and we only see each other once or twice a year, and even then not everyone can make the gatherings. I've tried to explain to him that I NEED to celebrate, I miss family holidays like Christmas, Easter and Hallowe'en. We don't celebrate birthdays or anniversaries and the Prophet (SAWS) told Abu Bakr to leave the girls (Aisha and her friends) alone because the other religions have their celebration days and we have ours. Make du'a   that dh will come to the party, and will try to be understanding. He has promised to cook a dish for it and to give me €50 which I badly need.

Please   make du'a that Allah will forgive me my shortcomings and my sins   
SisterC


----------



## ShahShah

Salams all

Isobel - alhumdullililah that is brilliant news, i pray that you have a healthy pregnancy.   

I had a consultant appointment today and they were a bit concerned that the baby was small so have to have a growth scan in few weeks!!!!  I would have thought with me being small anyway, and fairly common in asian culture not to have big babies that this was normal but now they have me worried!!  

Snow,Sicter C, Iman, Fazworld, Ren, Goswill and everyone else my love and duas and wishing you all Eid Mubarak in advance


----------



## cookies81

Alslamo aleikoum sister

 isobel snowdrop Congrats  and inshALLAH everything will go smoothly  .
Sister c  take ur time losing the weight and enjoying life a relaxed mind and a health body will inshALLAH give u a healthy baby, as for eid  Im going to my homeland Sudan where eid is AMAAAAAAAAAAZING everyone wearing new clothes people coming over having lunch with neigbours and family over a lamb or 2,we also give out money to children and sweets and biscuites and sodas aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah cant wait to there.

I really need vacation Im dealing with a really racist boss, Ive been passed over for promotions and other people from her same nationality getting the credit for work Ive spent months on , and its getting worst, she knows I cant quit cause I need the cash for the ivf everything, may ALLAH give me patience.


----------



## Maarias

Isobel - AH, that is fabulous news!!!    
Now rest, rest, rest...!!
Mxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaam,

Thank you all for your kindness  you girls are all fantastic and I appreciate the support 

Marias- I am taking it very easy. My DH has been wonderful, I havent cooked or cleaned in nearly 3 weeks now. He is a good cook but not very domesticated   but he has tried his best and although the house isnt looking too good Im not bothered because I know he's really trying and its not easy for them is it especially when he works long hrs in a hospital and fasting etc 

Sister C- I understand where your coming from when your used to the culture of christmas etc. I have a very small family- mum dad and 1 bro so they join in with us for Eid (well not this yr actually as they are on holiday!) and then at Christmas we dont usually go on the 25th as we're both usuallly working but we always go on Boxing day and its nice to see other family who live abroad etc. I think this works well and my family don't think that I have isolated them from us or vice versa. We aren't celebrating christmas as such but respecting their faith and they respect ours 

ShahShah- I   everything is fine with your baby 

Snow- your right we should take time out to think of all the children who need parents. Its hard sometimes not to get wrapped up in our own bubble and forget whats going on in the real world.

Lots of love and duas to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaam everyone

Oh I finally feel a little bit (and I do only mean a little bit) relaxed I got my bloods done on Wednesday (test day) and they came back at 1040 and today they are 2420 so they have more than doubled which is  a relief!!

Thanks for your support 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Iman

Salaams ladies

First of all i must say ( early I know) EID MUBAREK!!! I dont know if I will get on here the next few days so in advance I wish you all a blessed happy Eid!!! Sunday/ Monday don't know when yet but whooo hoo!! I'm excited already!!!!!

Isobel - masha'allah , a BFP!! Congratualtions !! What a lovely Eid present masha'allah  

What is everyone doing for Eid?? We will be with my in-laws ( as my family dont celebrate Eid) hoefully having a lovely time insha'allah! I've got my clothes sorted - have a lovely dress, some trousers, cardigan, my black mules and found some fab accessories and hijab to go with it!! My MIL might want me in Shalwar Kameze but I really wanna wear my dress so hope she doesnt mind! lol... Still have to finish getting my Eid gifts so out shopping tomorrow for last minute run around the shops insha'allah.

Snow - that is fab news re your friend!! Woweee...

We had our Home Visit / Pre-Assessment interview last week where our social worker came to our house. Spent the days beforehand cleaning like a mad woman and tidying tidying but had a very positive visit and she said she is making the recommendation for us to proceed Alhamdulillah, so just waiting for the letter to confirm and then the next steps........

My SIL who got married last year, told me last week she is expecting masha'allah. Got a little emotional when she told me as we had had a faint fear that her hubby ( my husband's bro) would have same problem as my hubby .......but everything seems fine. Very happy for them  however i do have to admit I felt quite down for the next couple of days after as I adjusted. We are very close and I know I will have to live through her PG with her and it does still have a double meaning for me when I hear this kind of news, especially from those close to me. Please keep me in your dua' that I can be strong and have yet more sabr insha'allah.......Faz, I know you are feeling a similar thing too right now. Congrats to your sister and du'a for you   


Cookies, your boss sounds awful!!    can you not make a complaint?? I think you should keep a record of what she does and seriously consider it - she can't get away with that!!!! Tell us where she lives, us sisters will go round and have a word!!!   (not really, but you know she can't do that!!! makes me angry!!) Have sabr sis , I hope things work out insha'allah.

Sister C sounds like you are having fun with the kittens!! I have lots of scratches too!!! they are little monkeys aren' they?? but you have to love them!  

I hope and pray that we have all had the blessed Ramadan we wanted and have manageed to reap rewards and blessings in this month and Allah swt has forgiven us our sins, the times we are foolish or hasty and helps us to repent insha'allah. May Allah swt keep us all guided to his Straight Path insha'allah and grant us our heart's desires, be it in this life or the next. Remember that with every hardship comes relief, the greater the hardship the bigger the relief, insha'allah. 

Wishing you all an early happy Eid, filled with smiles and laughter, love and happiness, Ameen.

XXXX


----------



## flame

slms
hope all is well 

isobel - congratualations    wot a great eid pressie

we had our appointment today with the urologist and the gyno.. we have been told that there is sperm bur very few so we have to freeze them.... our next appointment is in october so not long to go... what i am confused about is that will Dh have to do sperm tests or will he have surgery? nothing was mentioned on that subject and we forgot to ask     

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## SisterC

Salams sisters

Writing the following has helped me not feel miserable and lonely. I have done enough crying today.

What do the people without families in the country do for Eid? Dh has no family in Ireland except me and my family are all ******, but I want to hold an Eid party and they want to come. We don't have regular get togethers - everyone is busy doing their own thing and we don't join in for birthday parties, Christmas, Hallowe'en, St. Patrick's day or Easter - so I miss "familly together time". The only time I see them all is at weddings and funerals and we always leave the weddings after the meal and before the dance - so we miss the party, and funerals are not as much craic as they used to be - also, you tend to miss people because it goes on over the 3 days in my culture. Wake (party with alcohol, story telling, maybe some games, singing and dancing depending on the personality of the deceased and their close family), Removal, Funeral & Burial. Normally we go to the wake, drink tea, offer condolence and leave before anyone gets too drunk but my mother's wake was brilliant back in 1990 - it was Hallowe'en (the traditional Irish New Year) and we set off fireworks as well as playing games and music - it went on for 4 days. Daddy's wake happened since I became muslim and it was a great send off too. We six children wheeled him to the grave and sang his favourite song - the Parting Glass. At that time it was very hard not to shake hands with people, or not to sing, though I had no problem attending the service without taking part. It is all about compromises isn't it - and trying to find a way to follow Islam without offending everyone in the family who doesn't understand. The funny thing was that the priest knew I didn't want to shake hands with men so in the church he bowed to me and smiled and in the house he patted me on the shoulder - defeating the purpose but through lack of understanding not lack of respect.

I wish dh could understand I NEED to celebrate Eid and this is how we celebrate in my culture, meal, decorations, sweets, crisps, games (normally music but I am substituting the Tabla and the Bodhran (pronounced Bowrawn) which is an Irish Duff, which my brothers and sisters bought me as a wedding present. (I was a music teacher in a previous life and gave it up after I became muslim). Insha Allah I am going to make some of that multi-coloured rice you pakistani sisters told me about. I have a neice who is half pakistani. My sister can't understand why her father sees being Pakistani as a bad thing, and why he doesn't celebrate his culture or his religion. She is proud to be Irish, but the racisim he encountered in the UK midlands growing up where Paki was a bad word which was meant to insult and degrade was something we didn't really understand. We had a rooster called Pakie-Joe (Packie is a typical Irish shortening of Paddy which is a shortening of Patrick). It was really embarassing  and weird - we could be talking about the rooster and Mush used to get offended. I know that loads of African American sisters are really defensive of their race also but I don't understand why black people in the UK don't seem to have the same "slave-rejectionist" attitude.

Just to recap - I cook the rice - mix the food colouring with water and stir it in. Yes? I have red, green and yellow colouring. Insha Allah we will have chicken and potatoes (really Irish but dh will add spices) and insha Allah, foul and hoummous, with Khobz bread which my family consider very exotic. I'm looking forward to it.

Eid mubarak to everyone in advance. Takabal Allah mina wa minkum.
SisterC


----------



## DreamTeam

Salaam alaikum everyone

Inshallah Eid mubarik for sunday or monday.

Sister C - I wouldn't worry about having just your DH with you for Eid. My whole life Eid was literally just my mum and me. Thats it. We'd occasionally have some relatives over who happened to be visiting. But generally Eid in my house doesn't involve lots of people. None the less my mum would pull out all the stops and we'd get new clothes, have our only on Eid breakfast, get dressed up, go for Eid prayers at Regent's Park Mosque, go spend my Eidie (eid money) in central London and then we'd go home and have our Eid dinner again the biggest and best banquet for two! Alhumdulilah since I got married I have my DH in the picture as well. But it is still just the three of us. Before he got married he'd go for prayers and then if he was invited to someone's house he would go there if not he'd spend the day alone as his friends would go to their parent's houses. Some people can be very selfish!! In all honesty what you've planned sounds lovely, inshallah just be warm and relaxed and inshallah it will all go really well. 

Iman - Wow well done on the home visit    I'm really pleased for you and your DH. I really hope that the next phase also goes really well.   

ShahShah - sorry to hear that your baby seems a bit small. Maybe it'll have a growth a spurt Try and relax about it though I'm sure worrying can't help  

Soni - and where have you gone 

Cookie - inshallah you have a great Eid in Sudan . Your boss sounds like a monster  

Flame - have you asked on the male problems thread? Rather (un)suprisingly it is mainly women on the thread talking about their DH's problems. They might be able to help you more. 

Ren - I hope you and your bump are well   inshallah try and eat something other than chocolate otherwise the baby will be born a chocoholic   

Isobel - take it easy 

Maarias - inshallah your scan goes well 


lots of love and Eid Mubarik to everyone 

love

Snowbelle


----------



## cookies81

[fly]EID MUBRAK EVERYONE![/fly]


----------



## Maarias

Eid mubarak to all my lovely FF sister (and brothers!).

I am at my mum's. Was really intereted to read everyone's Eid experiences. We'd had some really 'big' ones and some smaller ones. To me the most important thing to do is see my parents. 

today when to Eid prayers this morning and then for Eid breakfast at aquaintaces' house. After that pretty quiet. Still nice though...

Love to all,
Mx

Ps - AH scan went ok, thanks for asking  . I still have 2and a bit weeks to go before I (Insh'Allah) reach 24wks


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all

Eid Mubarak to you all, hope you had a wonderful day, I was at the mosque early and then my mums then on to all relatives houses!!  We are having an Eid dinner at my parents next weekend as my sister will be coming as she celebrated with her in laws this week !!!  

Ate so much and gave myself serious heartburn!!!  

Am getting so tired now and forgetful, need to make a note of all my appointments  

Love and duas to you all

ShahShah x


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone

                     
My friend got approved at the adoption panel today      just thought I'd share the happy news! Inshallah just goes to show our children can come from anywhere!


love

Snowbelle


----------



## Iman

salaams everyone

Snow that is fabulous news!! pass on my congrats to your friend please, she must be over the moon!!! 

I need some advice please ladies - and fairly quickly!!

We got our application form through the post today and need to return it by first week of October. All  looks fine with it but in it, we need to provide details of our referees. We need 3 each, one can be related, the other two cannot be. The 2 non-relatives must have known you for over 5 years also.

now I will have my family as one but the other two I am a bit stuck....I know who I want to ask but one is my best friend who had a baby 5 days ago.....she doesnt know anything about our situation. but now I need to tell her and ask her to be a referee. She is having a do this weekend for us all to see her little one.....Im planning on staying on afterwards and speaking to her - but do you think that is totally inappropriate?   I dont know.....I mean she has just had her one little one and now Im gonna drop a rather large and depressing bombshell on her about how we cant have our own....but then also ask for her help. I tried to tell her beforehand but for various reasons too long to go into, it was even more inappropriate for me to tell her then. However now I need to tell her.....what do you think ?? I dont want to upset her!!! 

The other one Im planning on asking is my manager at work!! eeek! for reasons related to the work that I do ( indirectly with children) he would be best person to ask. But again he has no clue and rather obviously when I tell him this will mean that he will figure out that eventually I will be leaving.....though we have no idea when that might be. Also - we are going under a consultative restructure at work so I dont want to 'blot my copybook' if you know what I mean.......

My only chance to tell him is Friday as he is going away.....any ideas on how to say this??

on another point, I looked at some profiles of children today - and saw THE most perfect little one for us!!! only thing is we are so way off approval or matching.....there is no way that they will still be available for us by then, plus they will be out of our age range by then.  but oh, they are so pefect, I think i fell a little bit in love ........how on earth am I going to CHOOSE a child? I think I have to stay away from looking at profiles until we are nearer things or its just gonna break my heart....help!!

xxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Iman,
I guess I'd just come out with it.  Is there any chance you could meet up with your friend before the party/do? I'd imagine she would be pretty exhausted after the do and there would be other people lingering as well. As for your manager just come out with it. He'll have to know sooner or later so just bite the bullet and go for it    inshallah its all going to work out.

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Iman

Thanks Snow. This is what my Mum said also. She said that just come out with it and bare in mind I tried to spare people's feelings in the past but now it has to be about me and what I need. She also agreed my manager has to know eventually so why not now really!?  DH thinks it might be a bit weird telling best friend at weekend but there is no other way I can do it really unless I phone her and I think it need to be face to face.....

bit nervous about telling both - will let you know how it goes!!!

xx


----------



## cookies81

Snow   for ur cousin! 
Iman I agree with snow to try and tell ur friend before the party,

Hope everyone else had a great eid!!


----------



## Iman

Salaams ladies

Well told my manager today and that went well. He said he would be delighted to be a referee    so thats all good. I stressed the point I wont be leaving for a good year anyway as his inital reaction as "oh poo"   when I mentioned it would mean me leaving eventually.....the way work is at the moment, theres so much going on but insha'allah should be all good.  

Havent told BF yet.....will do later this weekend and trying to arrange to go see her on my own seperately so insha'allah hope that goes well too. 

Made an enquiry about fast tracking our approval as seen a baby we LOVE but told its very unlikely....however SW is gonna ring me back next week to talk through. Think its not possible from what I have gathered from phone call today but was worth finding out ( thank you to special someone who gave me a tip on that! ) and we will see.......if no go, then must keep away from children's profiles for at least another 6 months!!! Im a bit of an emotional/soppy old thing....i want to take them all!! Maybe you will all call me the next Madonna ( but in a good way!! not cos I have her scrawny arms or penchant for leotards! gross! ) 

have a lovely weekend all insha'allah

xx


----------



## flame

slms 

its been very quite on here since Eid...where is everybody? 

hope all are well...

ren - hows the pregnancy going? hope ur keeping well!!

Iman - did u manage to ask your best friend? 

take care all and lots of   and   for all

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## Iman

salaams all

Hello hello is anybody out there??!? its gone very quiet!!!

Flame how are you ?? 

I managed to tell my BF this weekend alhamdulillah. She was fantastic as I knew she would be and very supportive masha'allah = I dont know why I was so nervous about telling her!!   Weight off my shoulders anyway as her support will be invaluable I know 

Application form is all done and will be going in the post Monday morning!!!!   then the games will begin...............  

Got my mum and dad coming down tomorrow to see our kitten!! loll.....and us of course! Just spent today doing mundane things like shopping, cooking, cleaning etc but really enjoyed it for some reason.....feeling positive alhamdulillah! Had a great late Eid dinner with girls from work on Friday night too 

So come on someone pipe up!! Where are you all

xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaam everyone (wherever you all may be!)

I can't believe I forgot to post on here but my heads all over the place at the min so hear is my news upto now

Sept23rd we had an early scan as I had some quite sharp pains which showed 2 sacs each with a yolk sac in but 1 was smaller than the other. The next day i started spotting brown blood which had turned to red by the next day and then back to brown over the weekend. On Monday morning I rang the clinic who let me go in straight away for a scan which showed 1 lovely heart beat but the other sac although it had grown was mishapen and didnt look right so the nurse said she guessed the blood was maybe coming from there. 
Since then I had brown and pink spotting for a few days but Ive had nothing for 3 days now  I am now waiting for my official scan on Wednesday and praying that the heart beat is still there 

Iman- thats excellent news about your friend and your application,I   that you get all you deserve and more very soon  How are both your families about the adoption process? being supportive I hope 

Lots of love to you Ren, Godswill, Sister C, flame, Snow, Cookies and anyone else who I have missed, Ive been feeling really tired lately and my brains a bit befuddled 
xxxxxxx
Isobel xxxxx


----------



## flame

slms

iman - looks like things are settling into place for you.... (Masha Allah)...  for you that the rest of the process is easy, succesfull and brings you a lots of joy!

isobel - lots of       and       keep taking it easy till wednesday and insha Allah all will be fine...

I have my next appointment 2moro, please rmbr me in your  

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## cookies81

Alslamu aleikoum sisters! where has everyone been? Snowdrop isobel   hpe the bleeding has stopped and focus on the baby  , r4k inshALLAH al will be fine with ur scan!   nd   to everyone else and has anyone heard from sister c?


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all

Hope you are all well, sorry have not been on here for a while, am so tired from work and the 3rd trimester is a killer, I know people say it is the worst and it is !!!!!   Have also had loads of family things goin on and the running around takes it out of you.  Am still waiting for my scan at 34 weeks but i just feel like i am at appointments constantly now! 

Ren- inshallah all will be ok, i wouldnt be anxious about your scan the 20 week scan is amazing when you see how they have grown!! 

Iman - it is wonderful that thngs are progressing well for you, inshallah you will have your child soon  x

Isobel - hope things progress smoothly for you, try not to get stressed  

Snow - How are you?  Are you back yet?  

Love and duas to all - hope everyone is well  

ShahShah


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

Belated Eid Mubarak to all.

Sorry, for some reason I've just put off coming on here until now. 

Iman, I think you had best keep away from those profiles altogether and take whatever Allah sends. I'm glad you got the form done and the referee's support.

I don't have much to say, I'm a bit down.

Keep me in your du'as.
SisterC


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaam sisters

Firstly Sister C-  Its hard to stay positive sometimes I know  for you xxx

Well we had our scan at the clinic yesterday and I was dreading it but as it turned out everything was fine. Our little one was measuring spot on for his/hers dates and we could see the heart beat and even make out the shape etc, sadly the sonographer confirmed what we knew last week that twin 2 had stopped growing at 6 weeks but was still there, she reassured us it shouldnt affect anything and it will just be monitored at my next scan. 

Ren- how are you hun? When is your 20 week scan? 

ShahShah- start taking it easy now  When do you leave work? 

Lots of love and duas to you all I have to go as I feel very queasy  and Ive also pulled a muscle in my neck so I can hardly move 
xxxxx


----------



## flame

slms

isobel- sad to hear the loss of 1 yet glad to hear that 1 is still there happy and healthy I.A.
hope your taking it easy with the pg and the pulled muscle

sister c -       hope ur well

ren - hows the pg going hope ur well

godswill - how u kping

next week my dh has been booked in to have a SA to freeze for icsi cycle so I would like to request that all ladies/men please PRAY that all goes well and that we get a GREAT result.... also is there anything he can do in the meantime..he is taking wellman supplements every day since around 6 months.. but if there is any more advice please let me kknow....

hope all of you are well
thanx for all your support
w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## sloughcrew

Aslam wa alaykum

its been a very long time since we posted ( we keep on saying that each time  ) 

alhumdalillah, at 33 weeks, mrs sloughcrew wife gave birth to 2 healthy boys ( 3lb+4lb) yesterday AM !!!!!!!!!       - inshallah she will get to seem them 2day and that will bring a smile to her face  

I hope everyone is well and looking after themselves


----------



## DreamTeam

You know what this means...party in the mussie room!

Congratulations Mr and Mrs Sloughcrew!                                         

Inshallah I hope your little boys will have happy healthy lives filled with sunshine and laughter

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## isobel snow drop

Oh thats wonderful news.   How is your wife? I hope she's well 

Enjoy your new, wonderful life together as a family 

Lots of love to your new additions 
xxxxx
Isobel


----------



## Bambam

Fantastic news and huge congratulations to Mr & Mrs Sloughcrew on the birth of their boys  



Amanda xx


----------



## flame

slms

A GREAT BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone
I had my appointment at the hospital today to go through the scan/fibroids/miscarriage. Although the doctor couldn't give me any reasons for the miscarriage he said the 3cm fibroid inside the womb is linked with infertility and miscarriage so could have been a factor etc. 
He has recommended that I have the 3cm fibroid removed (1 shot zoladex and hysteroscopic resection), without cutting the womb which is really good news. He also said that would enable to try again naturally or go direct to treatment. So in the mean time I have to lose more weight to improve my chances and then after about 3 months I will hopefully get my operation.

Inshallah will let you know more when I know more.

love

Snowbelle


----------



## ShahShah

Salams all

Congratulations slough crew -       I hope your wife is well. 

Snow - sounds like good news. 

Ren - how are you getting along?

Isobel - was going to leave work at 37 weeks but have brought it forward as am too tired. 

Hope everyone else is well, take care love shahshah x


----------



## Iman

Salaams everyone

how is everyone??

Shashah = not long to go now!!  

Congrats to mr and mrs sloughcrew!!  

Snow - that sounds like good news, progress!!! masha'allah  

Just little update from me - our referees have all started to receive their forms this week........quite a lot they need to write about us it seems!! Looks like I will have to buy some gifts to say thank you for their hard work!! 

Today we also got OUR forms and info - including big FAT health forms ( book would be a better word) for both of us. Now need to make appts with GP to do this for us and have examinations. Also included CRB forms and financial forms and also health and safety form - which is huge! I need to buy various bits and pieces such as bath slip mats and stairgates ( in due course ) and also proper first aid box and fire extinguisher/ fire blanket!! Lots of other q's too from how long kettle flex is, to gap size between bannisters, to whether oven door glass is heat resistant!!   Am able to answer yes to most alhamdulillah but makes you realise how different a 'child-safe home' is to an average 'adult-safe home'!!!!  Anyway,  we are still planning to move hopefully by the New Year insha'allah.......so a lot of this stuff we maye be able to delay until the new home I hope.....Social Worker will be coming to see us in a week or two......

Must dash = lots to do, not least of all house-hunting!!!!!!!!!!!! which quite frankly, in the current economic climate is easier said than done!  

lots of love and du'a xx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams Iman- wow what a lot of work you have to do  All I can say is shame they dont do this to some birth mothers!!! Hope everything works out for you both xxx

Love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## tanisha

Salaams sistors and congrats to Mr & Mrs sloughcrew on such wonderful news, mashallah your blessed with two lovely boys, good luck during this special time.

well here I am again starying my 5tx, i started it this morning and today is day 1, first time on short flare so not sure what to expect apart from time flies!!  Please sisters i urge you to make special dua for me, I dont knwo if we can ever go through another cycle, this is our 5th cycle within two years and probably the last one too.  things we're doing different this time is its short protocol and dh will have surgical sperm extraction on the day, anyone else wants to share expereince of surgical sperm extractiona nd what its like.  we`re both very nervous as we`ll both be sedated so will have to rely on someone giving us a lift, normally we`ve not told anyone that we`re even having the tx or travelling to hospital for EC.  please do dua for us specially, its an emotional time. pray this is it for us and there is some good news in four weeks time.

good luck to everyone, and pm me if you want to know more about my previous 4tx or have any questions, happy to talk  tanisha x x x x


----------



## DreamTeam

salams Everyone,
Where is everyone?? 

Maybe I should shout a little louder?

ASALAM ALAI KUM!!!!

Will I get a walaikum salam?


I got a phone call today offering me a cancellation operation so inshallah all set to go in 5 weeks, just long enough to have my operation. Please pray inshallah that it goes really well and that the side effects of the injection aren't too bad this time round!

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## Iman

WALAIKUM SALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM SNOW!!  and everyone else!

mashaallah snow this is excellent news - woo hoo indeed! get that fibroid out!!

how is that lil kitty of yours?

How is everyone else?? 

All in my du'a xxxx


----------



## SisterC

Salams

Slough - Mabrook - now you have your own "crew" to help on the voyage.
Snow wa alaikom salam you are my weight loss inspiration - so keep it up
Tanisha - insha Allah wll goes well

Our news is that Dh has been diagnosed with Diabetes and High blood pressure. Insha Allah he will have blood removed tomorrow to reduce blood pressure and will have further tests done. I can't go with him because my exam is at 2.30 and his appointment is at 2pmon the opposite side of the city. Diabetes can be a contributing factor to infertility. Alhamdililah, hiis asthma is also being treated properly now. Alhamdililah his friend who is also Palestinian is a GP and he is looking after him. Insha Allah when the diabetes is sorted and the weight comes down we may conceive naturally. Keep us in your du'a please.

   to everyone else.
SisterC


----------



## Maarias

salaam ladies,
I am sorry for not posting enough.
I wanted to wish mr. Slough crew many congrats on his boys - more members to the crew  

Snow - I am sorry for not keeping up with your news, it's fantastic news that your op has come through - IA I feel very optimistic that it will happen for you soon...it's best to get rid of those fibroids, they must be giving you so much discomfort. I only had one an it was horrible...

I am still here and still AH pregnant. I feel so blessed for having been given another chance at a baby. It's been such a scary pregnancy for me and I have only today had the guts to finally put a ticker up. I have been told that this bubba is likely to come early again so have been on bedrest for a few weeks....desperate to just bake this baby for as long as i can....

Much love to Love and duas to everyone I have missed, I am always looking in to see how you are all going.
Mxxx


----------



## Iman

Salaams ladies

have to have a rant!! the local doctor's receptionists make me wanna scream!!

Have had problems with them for ages due to their general incompetency and inability to listen - a regular ( but not the only one) being that they question a repeat prescription as if its never been done before, asking all sort of stupid things that delay it being issued.....its called a repeat prescription for a reason!! because they have done it before........  Thats just one regular argument i have with them....whole host of other things but at the moment trying to sort out medicals for me and DH for adoption......now they have the cheek to charge us £125 EACH for this when the British Medical Association recommend that the maximum fee they can charge is £75 and that in fact they dont have to issue any charge at all.....So I went in to Drs after work to speak to them nicely about this ( thinking they must be confused about it or something, our SW agreed the fee was ridiculous)....and asked for 'jo' ( name isnt jo but lets pretend she is) to be told "she was here a moment ago, dont know where she has gone, take a seat and when she comes back she is wearing red jumper, just go and speak to her"'.....so I take a seat in the stuffy waiting room that is far too warm and clearly swarming with germs.....and wait....and wait........no lady in red jumper.....

20 mins later i wanna get home so i go and aks to leave a note for Jo to call me as I have to go....."we dont have a jo here"....Yes you do she is the secretary......"her name isnt jo".....ok I must have got the name wrong ( we havent by the way) , can I speak to the secretary please, i know she sits over there...."thats reception, thats not where the secretary sits" ...ok.......( getting irritated now) where is she? " well she only works mornings " ....but I was told she was here......" well she isnt" .....ok so if I call tomorrow morning will i be able to speak to her?? ..... " she wont be in tomorrow" ......will she be in friday ....." yes." ....so if I call friday morning I can speak to her?......"whats it about??".......a medical request for me and my husband......<she looks me up on system>.."Theres nothing on the system"........I KNOW........There wouldnt be because we are still arranging it....."oh ok.....well call Friday....".........thank you............GRRRRRRR!!!    

Subhanallah I dont know how they manage to do anything in that surgery!!!!

How is everyone else??

Maarias its lovely to hear from you alhamdulilah glad to hear all is well

Sister C your hubby is in my prayers.....

love and du'a to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum sisters and any brothers

Hope you all had a lovely eid and are doing well, inshallah.

Sorry, but i'm not very good at emailing on a regular basis, always too busy doing something or the other. Its going to take me a little while to catch up on the posts.

Iman....you rant all you like. I hope you got it off your chest. Your post actually made me smile, i cant believe how incompetent people can be. I have been really fustrated with reception staff recently, its like talking to a brick wall! 

Snowbelle...Walaikum Assalam. Great news about the cancellation. I pray the op goes well and will keep you in my prayers.   

Maaria and Tanisha, inshallah hoping your pregnancy is going well. Pray you get your much awaited bundle of joy.  

SisterC, how are you doing. Sorry to hear about you DH i pray its nothing too serious. You mentioned you study, what are you studying? 

Cookies, how are you sis? Have you started your treatment and how is you weight loss plan coming along? 

Tanisha, you and your hubby are in my thoughts and prayers  . Inshallah, i am praying that this is the time for you. Allah(swt) puts us through so many tests and we still try and battle through them. Try to relax and keep your mind off the procedure (I know, its easier said than done).   

Godswill, pray everything is ok with you sis. PM me if you ever need a chit chat   

Mr and Mrs Sloughcrew, maashallah and congratulations. 

R4k,flame,Bambam,Isobel, Shahshah and anyone else i have missed out, hope all is well. 

My progress ......I came off my progesterone tablets last week and this thankfully induced a period which allowed me to go for my D2 blood tests for LH,FSH etc.

Next thursday, its the dreaded HSG....I really dont know what my problem is, but i am sooooo anxious about this and actually breaking out in a sweat and having bad nightmares    I spoke to my GP about my anxiety and have asked for sedatives or a strong painkiller, they basically turned me away and told me to speak to the consultant carrying out the prodecure. When i spoke to the Radiology department at the hospital, they said "sorry" but we provide no pain relieve, just take ibruprofen.
Oh well, just praying it goes well on the day and nothing seriously wrong. Would be grateful if you can all say a little prayer for me as i am having a moment of panic.

All the best, love amd dua's.

Shahina


----------



## Maarias

Shahina - nurofen should do the trick for the pain. I'm not sure it will deal with your anxiety though...have you tried something like Kalms if you're really nervous....

Hope it all goes well!

Just looking at your profile, have you tried clomid to kick start ovulation? Just a thought...


----------



## didabuf

Hi Ladies. sorry to threat hop but ...

Ive just had some very sad news from Isobel, she has asked me to post a message for her.

Unfortunatly at a scan it has revealed her baby died last week.    

I'm sure you she will be on to see us soon, but as you can understand she needs some time to greeve.

I'm sorry to share this sad news with you. 
And isobel. please keep strong and we love you lots.



Liz xxxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Hi didabuf,
Thank you for letting us know    thats really sad news.

Isobel - ina lila he ila rajoon    inshallah Allah (swt) will give you and your DH and children the strength to get through this time     

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## cookies81

Alsalamu aiekom sisters!! sorry no time for personals just hope u are all well and to give u a quick update on me!!
Im on day 5 stimms   feeling postive and ishALLAH it will work !
lots of love to u dear sisters will be back later to catch up


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum sisters

Isobel, i am so sorry to hear the sad news  .  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Inshallah, with Allah(swt) help, i hope you get through these hard times.    

W'salam
Shahina


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams everyone,

Thank you all for your kind words and Im sure Allah will guide us.
I will post another day and explain what happened as today it just feels too new

Lots of love to you all

Isobel xxxxx


----------



## cookies81

Isobel   ina lil lah wa ina iliyhragoun, may ALLAH give u an ur family strength to go through this


----------



## Iman

so sorry isobel..... innaa lila hi illa rajoon    ..........much love at this difficult time....


----------



## isobel snow drop

Thank you Iman it means so much to know people care 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## amira1

aslam sisters

i ve been reading all your messages for some  time and was really happy to know that there are some muslim sisters who can understand what im going through. i  thought i d finally write a message of my own. i m new to all this and it just seemed that the muslim posters thread was getting too long.  i just hope i ve got this right.

i ve been trying for nearly 7 years now and have had 2 icsi treatments but no success.  i m currently waiting to go through FET and have just felt so lost and devoid of hope. i know that this goes against Islam but i constantly feel like a failure and that my lifes going nowhere. I don t like being with people because i can see their happiness and i feel like no one understands my pain. i can barely get up in th emorining to go to work.
i m sorry to go on one but its just nice being able to talk to people who maybe understand and can give some encouragement.

i pray for us all and may Allah swt listens to one of our prayers.

Nazia


----------



## amira1

oops sorry

i meant to post a new thread but don t know how.
sorry isobel and  all others.

nazia


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Nazia  
A big welcome to you. Sorry to hear that you are having a tough time of things. Inshallah you will find us to be a very supportive group. We just post on this thread as it is easier to keep up and see how everyone is doing. Ahumdulilah we've had a few meet ups as well and it has been great to meet other people going through a similar situation.

Isobel    inshallah you do get past today 

Ren, Maarias, and ShahShah - How are the bumpy ladies?   

Iman - whats the latest on the adoption front?

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## Iman

Salaams ladies

Hope all are well insha'allah

Welcome to Nazia - you are in the right place sis!!  

Snow not long now.... 

Godswill how are you?? long time no chat?? are you enjoying 1/2 term? 

Cookies hope all is well and also Shahina...

Where are we now?? ....hmmm....well Im peed off big time with our local GPs ( still!) as despite reasoning with them they are sticking to their guns on chraging us £125 for our medicals ( so a big fat £250 in total) for alleged 'admin charges' Had a barny with Practice Manager on the phone today who is a stone-hearted moo and she refused to budge despite knowing that we can't proceed without this and that this charge is HIGHLY unusual and very very high compared to other GPs and that me, hubby and SW are not happy about it. She even had the cheek to claim she didnt know this and that she 'wouldnt be put in any position over this'......     So I agreed to pay it in the end as we have no choice ( we have to go to them can't go anywhere else without a whole lot of headache) but asked for them to note our displeasure with the Practice as a whole. Feel like we are being exploited and if she had any empathy for our situation and journey ( which she can see from looking at our files) they would lower it ....but clearly their staples and ink are more important to them. 

On the plus side saw our SW for the first time today ( the one who will go through whole process with us) and we really liked her. She is lovely and reminds me of my Mum a bit!! Booked in the next appointments and we have 'homework' to do....Cos this is part of the Home Study I cant explain what we have to do for confidentiality reasons on here....but its pretty intense - an autobiography pretty much!! 

Aiming to be at Panel in 5 months time apparently - so March I guess?? My birthday then so would be a fab present to get approved by Panel around that time insha'allah  

xxxx


----------



## ShahShah

Salam ladies hope you are all well

Isobel - I am so sorry to hear your news,   lots of love and duas going to you.

Iman - it sounds like things are progressing well, cant you complain about your GP, or move to a another one  

Welcome to Nazia - there are lots of success stories out there so dont lose hope, we all feel like this from time to time but keep going and inhallah things will work. 

Snow - how are you?  Good to hear things are progressing fast.  

Ren - how are you?  How have you been feeling? Any sickness etc 

Ive got 1 week left at work now, ive been working for so many years I wont know what to do with myself!!!!!  I have nothing ready and need to get place sorted out before the baby arrives but am getting too tired now!!  

My love and duas to anyone I have missed x

ShahShah


----------



## flame

slms sisters

isobel - so so sorry to hear your sad neews .. Keep strong Allah has put wisdom behind every thing he does.....praying for you      

snow- looks like things are progressing well for you.... praying for you       

shah - ENJOY your time off work and I'm sure when little 1 arrives you'll have plenty to do I.A!

nazia - welcome to this board every1 here are great....  

ren - how u coming along? bump starting to show?

Imaan - I.A it'll be money worth spending.... good to hear sw is a nice lady I always have bad images of them since watching annie! LOL!

tanisha - hows tx? hope u & DH are well     

slms 2 all
take care
w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum sisters

I pray you are all well.

Today I had my HSG examination and sadly I was told that my tubes are blocked.  
I am devastated and still trying to take in the news. They call it Hydrosalpinx.
I’m on two types of antibiotics to clear up any possible infection from the procedure.

Surprisingly I did not cry. To be honest I just feel numb…I might have a good old cry later. I am trying to keep the faith and have Sabr. This is my fate, this is my journey.
I pray Allah(swt) keeps me strong.

About the HSG procedure, I was the first on their list and there was another young Asian woman after me, she was alone. I remember thinking that I was extremely lucky that my hubby was with me as it made things easier.

Going into the examination room, I was extremely nervous. It was painful, a little more than a smear but it was bearable. I squeezed my husbands hand so hard that he said I stopped his blood circulation. That made me smile (not that I want to stop any circulation).

I remember when Snarzk mentioned that her fear of the HSG was made worst when the lady before came out crying, I just thought, I don’t want to provoke fear in the lady that’s waiting to go in next and so remained calme throughout the process and wished her luck when I was done, reassuring her it was ok as I could see she was nervous.

Later on, I saw the same lady walking out the hospital. Hopefully everything was ok for her as she did not have to wait for antibiotics and I thought….she is probably going to hop on that bus like Iman   . I was happy for her.

Enough about me. I’m going to lick my wounds, not sure if I’m ready to go to work tomorrow as I  am still sore down below…sorry, too much info.

Isobel, how are you doing sis? I pray you are bearing up.

Nazia, welcome to FF, I hope you find some comfort here like I have.

Godswill, pray you are alright sis. I don’t get my FSH results until 13th Nov. But I’ll keep you all posted. Please pray that I get goods news. I’m tired of getting bad news.
As for the lady with twin girls, arrrrrrrrrrgggggghhh that makes me mad too  . I’ll gladly take them off her hands!

Snazk, you have been quiet, pray you are ok.

Everyone else, you’re all in my thoughts. 

With love and duas 
Shahina x


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaam alaikum,

Well after the worst week of my life Im starting to get there. having  a bad day today actually but I am getting there 

I went into hospital on Tuesday for an ERPC to remove the baby  i ddint want it as I had chosen to stay at home and go it alone but then the hospital rang on Monday afternoon and told me I had to go in as I was at risk of an infection as I hadnt started to bleed and there was the other baby and sac there too.

To be fair the actual procedure was fine, very, very sad and I sobbed whilst they put my canular in outside the operating theatre but I was glad to be put to sleep and not know what was going on. It was a muslim lady doctor who did the procedure and she was very kind and gave me a hug before hand which wsa nice of her. The only downer was that my DH wasnt allowed onto the ward with me until I had the op which i think under the circumstances was alittle un caring. I bled heavily afterwards but not alot since and physically Im fine its just all the stuff whizzing round my head that hurts but thats to be expected 

Shahina- sorry to hear your news honey, its awful isnt it but as Godswill said at least you know why your not concieving so you can be pro active. I see you mention your tubes are hydros, did they mention having them dranied or even removed totally before you start tx? Your chances of sucess increase if they are removed cos otherwise if you do get pregnant the fluid in your tubes can flow into your womb and poison your embies and dislodge them- they think thats what happened to me with my first miscarraige. Think about it all seriously  and take your time as its a big decision to make 

Snow- how are you doing? Thank you so much for your suppost over the last week it means such  lot 

ren- How are you doing? Your 20 w scan is very soon isnt it? Hope you feeling ok honey 

Shah shah- enjoy your rest before the baby comes along  

everyone else i send you all my love and your all always in my prayers

isobel xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaam Ren,

Please dont be scared of having your scan. Inshallah everything will be fine so just look forward to having a good look at you lovely baby. Of course we are all praying for you. This last half of your pregnancy is very special so just try to enjoy it as much as you can 

lots of love

isobel xxx


----------



## amira1

salam sisters

i hope that youre all well. i m sorry about the bad news some  of you had and i hope that Alah SWT makes you strong enough to cope with these tragedies.

i ve had a wierd week where i thought and hoped that i might have been lucky enough to be pregnant! i hwas late =for a week and usually i m quite regular so obviously you begin to imagine that maybe this time Alaah SWT has decided to shower his mercies upon me.  i was even thinking of names but alas the dreeaded scourge started yesterday and ripped up my dreams and laughed in my face!
why me and all of us have to go through this rigmarole everymonth?? its so gut wrenching...
i m just all spent up and now have to face going back to work tomorrow and face my family.  i feel dead inside and just fed up.
i m sorry for writing all this but theres nowehe else i can turn to.

its such a lonely life without children as my large extended family keeps alludung to.  life is only worth living f you have kids. you re not important unless you have kids in my family.


sorry once again for going off on one.

naz

sorr


----------



## tanisha

salaam sisters

we had egg collection last week Friday  and mashallah of the 11eggs 6 fertilised, this is amazing for us, but were dreading the call the following day, we were then told this morning at manchester care when we went for transfer on day three that we had 5 beautiful embies all grade 1 and that we have the option to go to blast, it was such a difficult decision, as by doing this we could end up with nothing.  we`re not sure if we`ve made the right decision but have decided to go for blast, its the furthest we've ever got, please make dua that when we go back on wednesday morning our embies are still in good shape.


DH also had surgical sperm extraction on teh day and mashallah they were successful in retrieving sperm for the cycle and freezing some for the future

pleasee keep me in all your duas. it swhat will help me get through this difficult time

sorry not been in touch with many of you as have been trying to keep away from internet.

duas with you all

tanisha


----------



## isobel snow drop

Tanisha-   for you and your embies


----------



## flame

Tanisah - u are in my prayers        

btw whats "blast"?

slms 2 all


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams,

Flame- a blast is when the embie is no longer a bunch of cells, it is ready for embedding into the womb and day 5 and 6! They get better pregnancy results with blasts as if you have a 3 day transfer the embie is still dividing and in a natural cycle it would atill be in your tube, with a day 5 (blast) it is at the stage where it would be burrowing into the womb. 

It is however very hit and miss with blasts and lots do die of naturally before day 5 so that you are left with the fittest blast to put back which should therefore increase your chances of pregnancy.

xxx isobel xxx


----------



## Maarias

isobel - I am so very sorry that you had to go through this     

shahina - I am so sorry to hear about the hydrosapinx. However, please do not give up hope, I've heard so many miraculous stories of women conceiving with blocked tubes. Insh'Allah it will be your turn soon.    

r4k - you are in my duas for the 20wk scan , Insh'Alllah it will be fine.    

tanisha - you are in my duas as well    

Mariax


----------



## Maarias

Ren,
I'm sure all will be fine on thurs, it's pretty rare for anything to be found wrong at this late stage, so just try and keep that at the frontof your mind.Are you feeling anymovements yet? Thinking of you    . Also remember that with ivf they really only put the best embies back...the ones that survive are usually very strong and healthy..

AH, I'm fine, thanks for asking hun. It's been a very scary pregnancy generally and I've been told that this baby is likely to be early again, so I am just hoping to get to a decent gestation. Have been on moderate bedrest since about 23wks.

Mariax


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone,
Well I am back on the treatment roller coaster to remove my fibroid! I had my zoladex injection yesterday so it just a case now of dealing with the side effects and then counting down the days to the operation! Inshallah please pray that it all goes well.

Isobel - How are you doing?    Just try and take it easy. Don't feel under pressure to get over things too soon. Just do it at your own pace, and don't forget about your DH  .

Bumpy ladies: Ren, ShahShah and Maarias: I'm praying really hard for all three of you, that your pregnancies go really well and that you all deliver happy, healthy babies    

Shahina- I'm really sorry to hear your news   but inshallah there should be something that they would be able to offer you to remove the fluid/infection.

Flame - Whats going on with you? Its been a while since you mentioned anything about your treatment. Did your DH finish his meds? 

Tanisha - congratulations on the good number of embryos, inshallah they will produce beautiful children  

thats all for now

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams all,

hi Snowbelle- not long for you at all now. I  your op goes well. 
Hey i havent forgotten my DH but he's not one to talk about it, he had a tiny cry when it first happened when he was comforting me but that was it. Now he just says we have to move forward and this wasnt meant to be and we have to get over it. He was exactly the same when we had the first m/c and the ectopic. he just doesnt like facing up to problems 
Myself- im ok I have moments where I cry but I do want to get on and move forward and Inshallah we will be having tx again next yr.

Lots of love to you all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum dear sisters.

Godswill - thank you for reminding me that 'Allah never burdens us with more than we can bear'. Sometimes its so difficult to remember this. I'm not sure if IVF is the way forward just yet, but a strong possibility. Just hoping and praying that i dont have premature ovarian failiure and that i can use my own eggs, otherwise, sadly the journey will end for us.
I pray everything is ok with you. They say "no news is good news" therefore remain    ,  and I pray  that you get your 'unexplained' explained very soon inshallah    .

Isobel - thanks for your reply. I'll speak to my consultants and see if she advises me getting the tubes drained or taken out completely.
I was really annoyed when one of the radiologist nurse implied that I got Hydrosalpinx as a result Clamydia/mutiple partners    . As far as i know and allah (swt) knows i have been with one man and thats my husband. So i am abit baffled how i got this pelvic inflamation deisease (PID as they call it). I was made to feel like some sort of hussy  
what other factors could have caused a hydro? Do they give you an option with regards to treatment for tubes ie drained or taken out? I heard that if they drain the tubes then there is a strong possibility that the fliud might come back again?
Sorry for all the question and I pray your getting stronger each day after your loss.    

r4k -   Try not to worry about your scan praying bump is doing well. You have come this far and Inshallah, it will all be ok and you will get your beautiful baby. Think positive    

Similary, Maaria, positive thoughts   and praying bump is doing well and growing day by day. 

Snowbelle, thinking of you and praying that your op goes to plan so that you can get your BFP inshallah.

Tanisha - Inshallah you will make it to blast and get your BFP.  

Amira1 - Sis you sound so down.   that you are ok, so a big   to you. Its so difficult to deal with infertility without having family and friends poking their noses especially when their comments are insensitive and unwanted. I just block it out of my system or better ignore them and try and look forward.
Let them allude to whatever they want, its just their opnion and not necessarily the consensus of many people out there who live perfectly happy lives with or without children. Life is what you make of it with what Allah(swt) provide us with.
And dont give up trying. My mum tried for 10 years before she had me and then my sister and 2 brothers came in quick succession. So dont give up hope and remain  . I know its hard not too. The way i look at it is that i havn't lost anything and can only gain if the yearning in my heart it answered, inshallah.

Iman, flame and all the other sister. My salam, love and dua's to you all.  

Shahina


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams shahina,

I would have given your nurse   yes STDs are the biggest cause but there can be other factors. It is very easy for women to get infections due to the way we are made. My trouble started when I had my appendix removed when I was at college, it had burst and caused me to be very ill. Iagree about the tubes re filling if you get them drained thats why I chose to get mine removed but its a big decision to make but in the long run you have to think that they aren't doing you any good so maybe its for the best as your chances at ivf are improved without hydros. thinking of you  

Lots of love Isobel xxx


----------



## cookies81

Alsalamu 3likoum sisters, sorry for not posting for a long time but things r happening so fast I ha my EC today an waiting for call 2morow to see howm many fertilise inshALLAH it will be goo news an I will have beginerrs luck  .
Hope all u luvly ladies r keeping strong at the end its ALLAH who will decie when our time is so we have to be patient and pass the test.
Isobel 

Sister c: how r u sister hope u r well inshALLAH


----------



## amira1

salam sister

shahina - thanks for your reply.it s nice to know that theres a few others out there who understand. more bad news i m afraid.  jst been refused treatment this month for my frozen cycle due to more of st marys blunders! they ll be the death of meif nothing else!
your mums story was really uplifting.

good luck isobel and tanisha- i hope they fertilise successfully.

take care all

love nazia


----------



## tanisha

Salaam sisters


thank you for all your duas, i had two perfect blasts transferred this morning, inshallah i'll get a successful pregnancy this time round, keep me in your duas otd is 12 November.

Amira, i'm sorry you tx did not start again, but allah (SWT) knows when the time is right, and there will be a good reason for this, i know the waiting game is hard, we are all here for you


flame: any more news

r4k - inshallah all will be well, enjoy this lovely time



cookies81 - 6 is a good number for fertilisation, its what i started off with, i now have two blasts put back on day 5, and will get a call tomorrow to see if two more who were responding slowly have caught up, they will then inshallah be suitable for freezing.  i'll  be making dua for you, we are both cycling together and i pray we both come out positive

for all those  that i havent mentioned, i just want to say good luck and thank you so much for your duas, i wouldnt have got through this 5th cycle without you.

tanisha


----------



## cookies81

thanks tanisha u've given me hope! 
ladies try this read sorat yassin everyday for 7 days before fajer prayer inshALLA our duaa will be responded to


----------



## amira1

hey sisters

great result tanisha and i hope and pray that Allah SWT gives you success this time. five cycles msut have been tough! i ve just had two and feel like giving up. how did you manage?  the 2ww is the worst for me and i have developed a phobia from pregnancy tests and just don t test anymore.

cookie don t worry i had 6 fertilised last time and i managed to get through to two fets aswell and as they say it only needs one to work. inshallah you will be successful this time.

unfortunately for me i have to wit a nother month. we are trying herbal remedies and lots of vitamins for DH as he has low motility so we hope it migh hapen naturally soon inshallah.

take care all
nazia


----------



## SisterC

The Value of Things

To realize
The value of ten years:
Ask a newly
Divorced couple.

To realize
The value of four years: 
Ask a graduate.

To realize
The value of one year: 
Ask a student who
Has failed a final exam.

To realize
The value of nine months: 
Ask a mother who gave birth to a still born.

To realize 
The value of one month:
Ask a mother
who has given birth to 
A premature baby.

To realize
The value of one week:
Ask an editor of a weekly newspaper.

To realize
The value of one hour:
Ask the lovers who are waiting to Meet.

To realize
The value of one minute: 
Ask a person
Who has missed the train, bus or plane.

To realize
The value of one-second: 
Ask a person
Who has survived an accident...

To! realize
The value of one millisecond:
Ask the person who has won a silver medal in the Olympics

Time waits for no one.

Treasure every moment you have. 
You will treasure it even more when
you can share it with someone special.

To realize the value of a friend: 
Lose one.

All these are worldly things and will ALWAYS pass.
They are NOT infinite like the hereafter ... not NEVER ending
The holy Quran says:
75. Surah Al-Qiyamah (The Resurrection)

1. I swear by the Day of Resurrection;
2. And I swear by the self-reproaching person (a believer).
3. Does man (a disbeliever) think that We shall not assemble his bones?
4. Yes, We are Able to put together in perfect order the tips of his fingers.
5. Nay! (Man denies Resurrection and Reckoning. So) he desires to continue committing sins.
6. He asks: "When will be this Day of Resurrection?"
7. So, when the sight shall be dazed,
8. And the moon will be eclipsed,
9. And the sun and moon will be joined together (by going one into the other or folded up or deprived of their light, etc.)
10. On that Day man will say: "Where (is the refuge) to flee?"
11. No! There is no refuge!
12. Unto your Lord (Alone) will be the place of rest that Day.
13. On that Day man will be informed of what he sent forward (of his evil or good deeds), and what he left behind (of his good or evil traditions).
14. Nay! Man will be a witness against himself [as his body parts (skin, hands, legs, etc.) will speak about his deeds].
15. Though he may put forth his excuses (to cover his evil deeds).
16. Move not your tongue concerning (the Qur'an, O Muhammad ) to make haste therewith.
17. It is for Us to collect it and to give you (O Muhammad ) the ability to recite it (the Qur'an),
18. And when We have recited it to you [O Muhammad through Jibrael (Gabriel)], then follow you its (the Qur'an's) recital.
19. Then it is for Us (Allah) to make it clear to you,
20. Not [as you think, that you (mankind) will not be resurrected and recompensed for your deeds], but (you men) love the present life of this world,
21. And leave (neglect) the Hereafter.
22. Some faces that Day shall be Nadirah (shining and radiant).
23. Looking at their Lord (Allah);
24. And some faces, that Day, will be Basirah (dark, gloomy, frowning, and sad),
25. Thinking that some calamity was about to fall on them;
26. Nay, when (the soul) reaches to the collar bone (i.e. up to the throat in its exit),
27. And it will be said: "Who can cure him and save him from death?"
28. And he (the dying person) will conclude that it was (the time) of departing (death);
29. And leg will be joined with another leg (shrouded)
30. The drive will be, on that Day, to your Lord (Allah)!
31. So he (the disbeliever) neither believed (in this Qur'an, in the Message of Muhammad ) nor prayed!
32. But on the contrary, he belied (this Qur'an and the Message of Muhammad ) and turned away!
33. Then he walked in full pride to his family admiring himself!
34. Woe to you [O man (disbeliever)]! And then (again) woe to you!
35. Again, woe to you [O man (disbeliever)]! And then (again) woe to you!
36. Does man think that he will be left Suda [neglected without being punished or rewarded for the obligatory duties enjoined by his Lord (Allah) on him]?
37. Was he not a Nutfah (mixed male and female discharge of semen) poured forth?
38. Then he became an 'Alaqa (a clot); then (Allah) shaped and fashioned (him) in due proportion.
39. And made him in two sexes, male and female.
40. Is not He (Allah Who does that), Able to give life to the dead? (Yes! He is Able to do all things).

'No soul shall have the power to do aught for another.' This is full of meaning. Personal responsibility will be fully enforced. In this world we all depend on one another proximately, though our ultimate dependence is always on Allah, now and forever. But here a father helps a son forward; husband and wife influence each other's destinies; human laws and institutions may hold large masses of mankind under their grip; falsehood and evil seem to flourish for a time, because a certain amount of limited free will has been granted to man. This period will be over then. The good and the pure will have been separated from the evil and the rebellious; the latter will have been rendered inert, and the former will have been so perfected that their wills will be in complete consonance with Allah's Universal Will. The Command, thenceforward, will be wholly with Allah."

"By no means, there shall be no place of refuge. With your Lord alone shall on that day be the place of rest" (Surah-al-Qiyamah: 11,12) 
There is no other way except to stand in front of the Almighty. Then they will reach the station of questioning. Every one will ask their friends and relatives to give them some of their good deeds. A father will try to put an obligation on his son by saying that, "In the world I bore troubles to get comforts for you. I remained hungry but fed you, now at least give me one of your good deeds in turn". The son will reply, "O father! At this moment I am more helpless than you are". No one will pay any heed to anyone's requests. (Ma'ad)

REALIZE the TRUE value and PURPOSE of LIFE before it ends
We should ALL think and prepare for THAT day - There is NO second chance
May ALLAH help us ALL - Aameen


----------



## flame

slms

sister c - great post! hope ur well? hows things?

ren - good luck with the scan... and thanx for asking ...well dh was booked in for SA at hosp for freezing but unfortunatley we were unable to produce a sample so were now looking into booking a hotel nearby and try again ... hoping to get it done b4 eid just giving d time to get over last times disapointment cos he was well annoyed afterwards.... I told him its ok and we'll try again...I think he's over it now... cos he were searching for hotels in the city near hosp....

snow - best of luck with the op       

amira - hope ur well lots of         4u!

godswill - how are you? hope ur good!

tanisha & cookies - U are in my prayers     you both get a positive I.A!

Iman - where are you? hows things progressing ? hope all is running smoothly

shahina -         

      
for all
w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## tanisha

salaams

going insane, OTD is 12 November only had blasts transfferred on wednesday this week, very very keen to do a hpt, any advice.....

tanisha


----------



## isobel snow drop

salaams everyone,

Tanisha, honey its too early  I tested way too early too but even I waited till 5 days past a blast transfer. I got a faint postive then which continued to get darker each day. I tested 9 days earlier than what my clinic advise 
Thinking of you  

Lots of love
Isobel xxx


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all 

Hope you are all well, finally have finished work.  Am exhausted but everyone was so sweet and got loads of wonderful gifts!! I had my growth scan and alhumdullilah everything was fine, they said baby was totally average and correct for number of weeks.  

Tanisha - do not do it or you will be testing everyday, i waited longer than the 14 days to test as i just didnt want to know, there is no pint testing now as it will show nothing and you will just end up being disappointed.

Ren - how did scan go? 

Isobel - how are you now?   

Snow- how are things going with the zoladex?  Hope you are well   

Maarias - hope your pregnancy is progressing well  

Godswill, Iman - how are you both?  Hope youa re keeping well   

Everyone else i have missed lots of love shahshah xx


----------



## tanisha

salaam sisters

where is everyone?  could do with lots of dua for tomorrow, its otd and i`m going insane, have got really bad abdominal pain like af is going to burst through, going for blood test in morning and will call in the afternoon for the result, please everyone make dua that this time we are successful and have a happy 9months ahead of us, I think i`ll breakdown if this doesn`t work, its becoming a painful journey, please please make dua for me

tanisha x x


----------



## cookies81

I will remember u tanisha in my ishaa pyer tonight inshALLAH but before u go test plz read sorat yassin


----------



## Iman01

Keeping you in my dua's Tanisha.x


----------



## tanisha

just got my   witha hcg of 90 what does that mean? is it good or bad?

we cant believe it and are so excited that our 5th attempt has worked, please keep us in your duas

tanisha  x x xx


----------



## cookies81

mashALLAH tanisha thats amaaaaaaaaaaaaazing news  did u read yassin like i told u? keep reading it sisterit will help ur pregnancy continue


----------



## isobel snow drop

Tanisha- i told you honey  Ive just sent you a pm xxxx

Ren- Hi honey, im so glad your scan went well  I guess you found out the babys sex then but your not going to share it with us  xxxxxx

Love and duas for everyone xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Are you sure Ren?  Im ok honey I have my follow up appointment on Dec 11th but Im a bit peeved that I had to really chase them for it otherwise that would have been it no follow up or anything  Im having more good days than bad but it still hurts, I should have been 13 weeks tomorrow and my booking appointment was today  I guess every mile stone will be a reminder for me. Im going back to work on Saturday and Ive asked for more shifts so I suppose the money will come in handy towards another tx and it will help keep me occupied.


----------



## shahina

Tanisha - Maashallah and congratulations on your BFP    Praying that the next 9 months goes with ease for you.
Best Wishes and dua's.  

Shahina

PS Salams to all the other lovely sisters and praying that you are all well. Got my follow up appointment tommorrow, please make dua that i get good news. Very anxious.


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone

Tanisha    yay! Alhumdulilah that is absolutely fantastic now time for us to party                              . I'm really pleased for you. Inshallah you will have a beautiful, happy, healthy baby in 9 months! Inshallah everyone of us will have a happy, bouncing baby!

I've just been feeling very     loppy recently all side effects of shrinking my evil fibroid. Inshallah just a couple of weeks to go and then I have my operation. Please pray that all goes well.

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## tanisha

thank you so much, its early days and i`m very very scared that this happiness may be taken away from me, I`ve waited over 7 years with 5 ICSI cycles and its not easy, please make dua for me and inshallah i pray that we are all having our BFPs very soon and become pregnancy buddies inshallah.  Is there any special dua i can read to avoid miscarriage, does anyone know?

tanisha


----------



## isobel snow drop

Tanisha-  Ill pm you later and check how your getting on.

Snow- I was thinking of you this morning when I saw that the weather girl from GMTV had given birth to her little girl, she had fibroids and had ivf but today now she has been blessed with a gorgeous baby. Inshallah you will have the same very soon 

Oh Im overwhelmed with the BFPs this week. Ive heard of 3 so far and Im full of mixed emotions 

Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

Mabrook Tanisha.   the next 9 months go well

Snowdrop - chin up

No news here. Hope everyone is well.
SisterC


----------



## flame

slms  

Tanisha - am praying for you...     like Isobel said keep praying surat Yaseen but i will also check if there are additional prayers for healthy pregnancy's for u .i.a! 

snow - praying your op is succesful and hope things get going for u positiveley Aameen

ren- not long to go now? how many months r u?

nothing new on my side...


----------



## ShahShah

SAlam all

Hope everyone is well, 

Tanisha - mashallah on your news, it is wonderful.  I always say that never give up as that is how i felt!  Myparents told me to read surah yaseen like everyone else has said and also surah maryam.  This and your namaz, just do duas and inshallah things will continue for you.  

Ren - glad scan went well, do you know the sex of baby?   

Snow - how are you?  

Isobel - hope things are well with you. 

Yes i am trrying to rest as my GP told me i had to as my blood pressure has gone up, wierd as it was never high when i was at work!!!  Got less than 4 weeks to go so am waiting now with my bags packed and ready, my DH has gone away this weekend and he told me not to go into labour as that is the sort of thing i would do whilst he was away!!!  I told him it would serve him right as he was going away    

Love and duas to all i have missed ShahShah xx


----------



## SisterC

Salam alaikom sisters

How is everyone?

Please make du'a for me and my husband. Did I tell you he has been diagnosed with Diabetes ll? Insha Allah I will start back with Weight Watchers this week. Have to get the weight down for the January appointment and I need to get stuck in.

Lots more drama here but all quiet now and least said soonest mended. I am back in the city with my husband (armed with several hpts) and I'm bored out of my brain already - I only arrived a few hours ago. Had my shower, put on a new dress and dh hasn't even spent 5 minutes with me. He was asleep when I arrived and went down to talk to his cousin the moment he woke up! I was gone for a fortnight or more. Why do we bother

I'm wrecked from travelling and too tired to unpack. One of the lodgers has moved out, back home to the Middle East. 

My kittens went missing the other day and hadn't come back before I left the country. They have disappeared and reappeared a few times recently.. Poor Gizmo was looking for them though - she was miaowing at me and checking the house out. Funny but I thought she'd know where they were because she was missing the same nights as them. I left plenty of food and the window open, and the litter trays prepared. Who knows what I'll find the next time I go back down the country? But alhamdililah I think the kittens have found another home and they are big enough now. Gizmo is getting fairly heavy so her next litter won't be long in arriving.

Hope everyone is well and in good spirits. Can't believe it is nearly Hajj time already. The time just disappears doesn't it? Insha Allah we will have a few more BFPs soon.
Love
SisterC


----------



## Iman

Salaams ladies

How are you all??

Tanisha Mabrooooooook!! Congratulations, Alhamdulillah!!   fab news

Isobel how are you?  

Shahsha take care of yourself in these last few weeks and get lots of rest insha'allah.  

SisterC nice to hear from you. Don't worry about the kittens - they always come home for food so insha'allah should be fine. 

No real news here....went shopping today with friends and family and shopped til we dropped! Was loads of fun, bought some fab boots!   Have told all family and friends now about adoption. Mixed reactions from "why" to general happiness, excitement - but overall everyone very supportive and alredy offering me baby clothes, equipment and all sorts masha'allah.....early days yet but I will be taking up offers for sure insha'allah!! I feel a lot more relaxed now everyone knows and its all out in the open so to speak......surprisingly from people being tactless before they knew with comments about birth pregnancies and questions, everyone is much more discreet and sensitive and thoughtful now.....guess I should have told them all ages ago.... 

Anyway take care all, may Allah swt bless us all with our heart's desires insha'allah, all that is good for us and help us to accept and turn away from what is not...Ameen.

Don't forget your Qurbanis!!! 

xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaam alaikum

Well I went back to work on Friday night  First time since August so it all felt a little surreal. It was full of mixed emotions. I walked in the building and immediately one of the nurses asked me how my little baby was  The other staff all looked shocked and I just had to walk on and ignore her for fear of crying.

Ten minutes later I was with a resident who asked me how long I was back for and when I was going on maternity leave  He was mortified when I explained what had happened and said  "Oh f*****g hell" which broke the ice and made me smile  Poor man he didnt know where to put himself.

Overall everyone was lovely to me apart from one insensitive soul who showed me all the pictures of her 1yr olds birthday party and kept telling me all the names her pregnant teenage daughter had lined up for her baby 

I cant remember if Ive alreday said but we have our follow up on December 11th so only a few weeks to wait and then Insha Allah we can get started maybe March time with our next tx.

Sister C- I need to get started with my slimming world diet too  I put one and a half stone on from the beginning of my last tx so I definately want that off before I start again. Its difficult this time of yr I find when its getting cold and we need comfort food. Re your DH-   Men eh  I dont think we will ever understand them  My DH thinks Ive had long enough now to get over our loss and if I cry Ive been accused of doing it on purpose  

Iman- Im so glad you have it all out in the open now about your adoption process. Sometimes the fear of what others may think is far worse than just be open about it all   You are a very special person and your DH must be too and therefore you deserve a very special child/children to join your family. Insha Allah your wait will be rewarded soon. 

Snow- not long for you now till your op. I   everything goes well and 2010 is your year 

Godswill- How are you hun?  

Ren- Mmm Im still not believeing you dont know what your having  Hope your well 

Tanisha- sorry hun ,I didnt get round to sending you a pm on Friday with going to work etc. Hope your ok
We will speak soon Insha Allah. 

Shahina- How did the appointment go? 

Shahshah, Flame,Cookies- hope you all ok  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum sisters,

Pray you are all well.

Isobel, thanks for asking about the appointment. I didn't really get many answers out of it because my consultant called in sick and i had to wait 3 hours to see someone else.
He said my blood tests were all ok, i noticed that he noted my FSH as 5.4. When i came home i did abit of research on this to see if  my ovaries can produce good eggs, apparently it looks good, but then i found out that you can get an artificially low FSH if your E2 levels are not quite right. I realised that i have not had an E2 blood test, so the happiness i got from my FSH reading was short lived. It still means i can have a very low AMH ( low egg reserves). I understand they dont do AMH blood tests on the NHS, so i might pay for it privately, which costs £185. Still thinkning about it.

I also need a Laparoscopy. They will redo the dye test and do what he noted down as a Salpingectomy. It would have been nice if he told me what was happening in plain english. When i googled it, i realised the tube is coming out.

After the lap, he said they will put me on progesterone tablets to regulate the period (as i am at risk of womb cancer) and also put me on meds to help me ovulate and produce eggs, so now ivf yet. Guess its going to be a long journey.

Everything he said was so vague and i'm trying to be patient. Its so hard and i'm feeling very low at the moment. I hope i snap out of this as i dont like who i am at the moment.

Hope everyone else is well, my dua's to all.

Love Shahina x


----------



## tanisha

Salaams 

Shahina: dont worry about anything and just make dua, no matter what you have to go through you will get there and it will all be worth it

Isobel snow drop: I`m making lots of dua for you and December is just round the corner, inshallah all will be well

Iman: I pray that you will be holding your baby in your hands very soon, you are doing the most amazing thing by adopting, really proud of you


Shah Shah: relax in teh last few weeks and remember us in your duas when in labour,a lthough I know that that could be impossible

Ren: how was your scan, i pray that all is well

Flame: inshallah now that you are on thsi journey, you will achieve a positive result soon, keep hope, we will catch up by phone if you want to talk, here for you anytime

Boohoo - thanks for all your advice, I`ve been praying lots

as for me i went back for a further blood test today (Day 17), have to ring at 12noon to see if HCG which was 90 on Thursday has gone up by 4 as its been 4days.  very worried and find that I cant enjoy this wonderful news as its early days.  Please make dua that the phone call today brings only good news, I`ll be calling at 12, they said if the levels have gone down its a miscarriage but inshallah that wont happen.  The pessaries are giving me really bad cramping and i keep waking up at night with pain, and the constipation has also kicked in, but i`m not complaining because ifthis is going to give me the much awaited child then i`m willing to go through any pain.  Please keep me in your duas.

for thos eof you who had BFP's when did you think that you could actually relax and enjoy this time, we are just too scared.  we havent  told our parenst yet as feel that this positive news could turn to bad news and we cant put them through that.


good luck to everyone, its a very painful journey, but in the end all is worth it, I`m glad that I have ff.
t x


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams 

Shahina- Ive pmd you xxx

Tanisha- Insha allah everything will be fine at noon. let me know hun  OOh thats a hard one about when you can relax. With my twins I was just relaxed from day one and even though I had a couple of early bleeds I just felt sure everything would be ok. I even went shopping from day one  With this last pregnancy I never relaxed and I dont think I would have done at all. Once you get past 12 weeks your supposed to be able to but I think it gets better when you can feel your baby move- that gives you reassurance 

xxxxxxx


----------



## tanisha

Salaams

have just had the call and HCG has gone from 90 to 396 in 4 days, which is great as needed to achieve 360.  please keep me in your duas.  Now the next hurdle is to get through teh six week scan on 30 November, just taking each stage at a time.  I cant wait to tell my mum, but want to ensure its not too early as any sad news in between would break her heard.

Please keep me in your duas, its been a difficult journey but inshallah we will all achieve one day what we want and Allah (SWT) knows when the time is right.

t x


----------



## Iman

salaams ladies

Shahina try not to worry too much   I have learnt to stay away from Google when it comes to medical stuff.....make du'a sis and all will be ok.. 

Tanisha this is excellent news - a rise like that has got to mean this is your time!!   congrats!

Isobel - men are tough creatures to us ladies sometimes....they express their own emotion in the weirdest ways. Try not to take any notice of him Im sure he doesn't mean it and concentrate on yourself. If you need to cry, cry, its ok   Well done on going back to work, you must have been very brave.

We had our medical tonight. Didnt get to chat about price as it all took too long. Am stressing a bit as mild epilepsy I had as a child to teenager was brought up.....have been free of anything for over 10 years and was never full blown epilepsy but worried may have to go for ECG ( brain scan)  or something.....please make du'a. Likewise when DH got referred for stress once during Uni due to his degree and financial situation, he got mis-diagnosed with mild depression. They offered him ant-depressants which he refused and a couple of months later he was fine.....just couldnt sleep due to stress of not being able to pay Uni fees.....likewise I am now stressing about that affecting things!!

Had our height, weight, blood pressure, pulse, heart, eyesight ,relfexes and urine samples done - all clear...though can't say it was fun handing the male Muslim doctor a vial of my wee!!!! lol.......I'm sure he loved that!! another one I hope I don't bump into in the mosque.............

ooh and we have to have our Hepatitis and TB jabs updated I think cos neither of us have had them for years and years ( I dont think I ever have) 

Take care all 

xxxxx


----------



## Maarias

Salaam ladies,
I am sorry for being so rubbish for keeping up with everyone's news.
Tanisha - mubarak sister, that is such good news! When did I relax - well i still haven't - and I never did with ds until he was safe in my arms, but that's just me!  You've been through a lot to get your precious bfp so I can completely understand your anxiety.
Re. duas: I have been reciting the following regularly: 'Rabbi hab li min ladun-ka dhurriyyatan tayyiba, inna-ka Sami’ ud-du’a.' (My Lord! Grant me from Thee good offspring; surely Thou art Hearer of prayer)

Iman - AH I am so pleased that things are started to move for you with the adoption process, i am sure the epilepsy thing won't be an issue    . 

Isobel -    , I hated having to tell people about our miscarriage...

Shahina - I just read your post re. fsh - yours sounds great (mine has always been around that and I usually produce a good no. of eggs during ivf). I'm not sure why you're looking into E2 or AMH at this stage. FSH is the most commonly used marker of how your ovaries are and as far as I know is a pretty accurate marker unless you have other issues (sorry if I have missed any other issues you have)

Shahshah - AH really pleased to hear things are going well! I agree re. Surah Yaseen - it is very powerful - I read this all the time - especially during 2ww...

Love to everyone I have missed: Godswill, Snowbelle and all my other lovely sisters (and brothers!)


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all

Where is everyone?  

Iman - i am so pleased that things are going well, im glad your friends and family have been supportive at least it is a burden off your shoulders, ipray things continue to go well for you   

Snow - how are you? 

Ren - How are you?  How are things progressing?  

Maarias - thank you for your wishes, ohh you are more than halfway there now  

Tanisha - i pray things continue to go well for you  

Anyone else i have missed love to you all x


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone  

Ren - how are things? Inshallah you and bump are well 

ShahShah - I hope you are taking it easy and learning to relax, just a few more little weeks to go  

Iman - I was really pleased to hear that your medical has happened and that you are moving forward  

Maarias - Alhumdulilah its good to hear that your pregnancy is progressing inshallah this little one will stay with you  

Isobel - How are things?   Inshallah you do move forward  

Tanisha - Inshallah your bean bump is growing stronger every day  

Sister C - How are you finding your diet? 

As for me, sadly no fun activities for me again on Eid this year as I am having my operation on Friday. Please pray that they are able to remove the fibroid without damaging my womb or anything else. I'm getting a bit nervous but essentially I am looking forward to having it removed as aside from the will of Allah(swt) it was a factor in my miscarriage   

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## Maarias

Snow - how are they removing the fibroid - mine was removed with a wire loop think - it was a pretty straightforward procedure - Insh'Allah yours will be too!    

Mx


----------



## tanisha

Salaams sisters

Just quickly wanted to Eid Mubarauk and I pray that everyones duas are accepted.  I have my first 6week scan inshallah on Mondya, have lived each day in fear since otd as just feel that happiness will be taken away from me, just feel nothing and that when I go on monday there will be nothing there.  Please keep me in your duas sisters and I pray that all goes well for everyone at whatever stage there at, we will get to where we want to be inshallah

T x


----------



## isobel snow drop

EID MUBARAK to you all and I hope your enjoying your day 

Snowbelle- Inshah allah everything has gone fine for you with your op- what a day for you hun  xx   for a BFP for you next yr xxxx

Tanisha- everyone who has had a BFP has had those feelings before a scan so try to stay positive. Its very early days to be feeling anything or even having symptoms especially if you have never been pregnant before  Inshah allah all will be well on Monday. Thinking of you and   for you xxxx

xxxxxxxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone
Eid mubarak.

Alhumdulilah I had my operation today and they were able to take out the whole fibroid      

Very drugged up

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## cookies81

Eid muabrak everyone


----------



## Maarias

Eid mubarak to all my lovely sisters!
Mx


----------



## Iman

Eid Mubarek to everyone!! hope you are all having lovely times insha'allah, whether busy or just chillin................. 

Snow hope you feeling better, glad all went well alhamdulillah. 

Social worker coming tomorrow for 1:1 interview with me!!   so am once again cleaning like a mad woman....

xxxxx


----------



## cookies81

Good luck Iman


----------



## Iman

assalaamu alaikum ladies

Tanisha was it your scan today how did it go??    

How is everyone? Cookies how are you? thank you for the good wishes....Snow how are you feeling now?? Hope all ladies are well insha'allah  

I had my SW visit this afternoon, 1 :1 interview/chat type thing. All went well, very positive.SW is lovely, very chatty though i think I talked for England!! lollllll   Good news is that the 2 issues whih were raised in mine and DH's medicals are not a problem at all. She wasn't at all bothered by them and said nothing to worry about at all   Alhamdulillah! 

Next thing is this Wednesday DH's 1:1 interview then we see her again, together in about 2 weeks time, insha'allah.

So all in all going well alhamdulillah, feeling very positive and excited which is nice after everything of past few years  

With every hardship comes relief ladies, don't forget! All our journeys will just be painful memories one day - just that - memories, nothing more, when we hold our little ones in our arms and I am sure that we all will one day insha'allah.


Hope you all had a lovely Eid!!

xxxx


----------



## cookies81

Thank u Iman for the uplifting words. each day seems to get harder and the heart feels heavier but words like that give hope! May ALLAH bless u and ease all our pain


----------



## Iman

Cookie my sweet ( and cookies are sweet! lol..) i have had some dark days since we began to try and start a family , too many to remember, but you must never give up hope, Allah s.w.t. wants you to be happy and He puts us through these things to test us and one day we will know the reasons and sense in them - He always has the best in store for us, even if we can't see it. 

Remember Allah swt says that we may like a thing but it may not be good for us and we may dislike a thing but it maybe good for us, we don't know and yet Allah swt knows. Keep making du'a and be strong and remember each day is a step closer to relief insha'allah. My Dh and I still have many hoops to jump through but we are getting closer and so are you   xxxx


----------



## tanisha

salaams sisters

I`m glad the interview went well iman, you seem like a really strong person adn it always give me more hope reading your emails.

I had my 6wk scan yesterday, we were just gobsmacked at seeing one heartbeat at such an early stage.  Stll early days so very cautious and cant get too happy.  I cant wait to tell my family, taking each stage at a time, its been a long and tough journey buyt inshallah this shoudl be a lesson for all not to give up and keep trying.  Have 8 wk scan on 14th DEcember, please keep us in your duas, we hope that there is no turning back now

isobel snow drop, shah shah, Maarias and Boohoo:  thank you for sharing your experiences it has really put me at ease, i cant tell you how much i appreciate it.  I`m greatful that you take the time to PM me as you know that even after achieving a BFP

flame: any more progress, keep at it and keep strong - anytime we can talk, our journeys are very similar

snowbelle: hope you are recovering well and preparing for the next stage, inshallah your time will come soon

cookies keep strong, i know its easier said than done, we all have our times, and this journey is a real rollewr coaster, but keep making dua and inshallah youw ill achieve what you want the most.  Lat year one of the sisters on thsi forum advised that I pray dua-e Jamila on shabe-raat and Ramadhan, and I am convinced that it is those special prayers that have got me to where I am today.  You will find the dua online- would advise that you read

Shah shah - not long now, I am amking dua that it is easy for you, please remember all us sisters in your duas if you an

Sister C - hope all is going well for you

I`m sorry if i`ve missed anyone, please continue to keep me in yoru duas and I will do too

Tanisha x


----------



## Maarias

Tanisha - A'H i am soooo pleased that y our scan went well!!! Mubarak sis!!!    Now just sit tight for the next 34wks!!


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone,

ShahShah has asked me to share the good news with everyone, she had a little boy over the weekend weighing in at 6lbs 2oz!!!Both mother and baby are doing well. So lots of love to Mr and Mrs ShahShah!                               ^pompom

longer post in a bit

love

Snowbelle


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams,

Congrats Shah Shah   How lovely xxxx


Love to you all

isobel
xxxxx


----------



## Maarias

Shah shah - A'H that's such good news!!! Much much mubarak to you all!!


----------



## Godswill

A'a'w'r'w'b all


A huge congracts to Shahshah. Really happy for you.           

Love and duas to all.


----------



## Iman

walakikum salaams wa rahmatullahi wa baraktahu

big mubroooooooooooooooook  to shahshah! congratulations!! would love to hear name, details etc when you are ready      

lots of love 2 all xxxx


----------



## soni

Salaams All,

Congratulations Shahshah                  .

Hope both of u are well  .

Love to all,

Soni


----------



## cookies81

congrats shahsh   hope u r doin fine and baby isnt keepin u up all night


----------



## flame

CONGRATULATIONS TO SHAH SHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maarias

Another birth announcement:


Baby Zakaria arrived on Friday 11 December by EMCS - weighing a 'massive' 2.14kg! Bit biarrely another 33weeker. Still in NICU but feeding and looking well. We are chuffed to bits and hoping to have him home for Christmas.


----------



## isobel snow drop

Congratulations Maarias- I bet your over the moon to have another little boy  Lots of love to you all and i   you have him home safe very soon.


----------



## flame

CONGRATULATIONS TO MAARIAS!!!!!!!!!!!!
WAHAAAAY


----------



## cookies81

congrats marrias   send us some baby dust pllz


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone,
Yay! Time to party   alhumdulilah Maarias I'm really pleased to hear that your baby arrived safely and soundly, I know that you've had a hard pregnancy                           

Not much to report from me, just trying to get back on the weight loss band wagon while trying not to think about things.

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## Damelottie

Many Many congratulations Maarias


----------



## honeyz

Salams all its nice to find Muslims going through infertility i dnt mean that how it sounds its not nice tht any1 is goin thru infertiliyt but i mean its nice to find mayb som support and hopefully som answers through u guyz who hav been thru differnt procedures
any1 from yorkshire?
iv been tryin for 13 yrs unexplained 2 failed ivfs and 4 faild iuis. neva been pregnant.
honeyz x
any1 in a similar situation?


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams honeyz, 

where are you from? We all know what you mean  It is nice not to feel so isolated expecially when children are such an integral part of our lives 
Ive been infertile for 16 yrs but was blessed with twins but I do understand how you must be feeling. 
love
Isobel xxx


----------



## honeyz

thnx for ur reply im from yorkshire thinking bout immune testing and would liek to speak to somone who has had it i think soni has? i hav pm her to ask.
Mashallah Allah has blessed u wid twins. I jst hope its not too late for me as im 39 already
To be honest iv been quite positvie all this time but my last visit to the hospital they told me tht now im old and the chances r even less even tho it has been unexplained b4 i thought tht diagnosis was bad but old as well god i dnt even feel old it has me thinkin the clock has nearly stopped ticking and tht is now makin me jitterey


----------



## honeyz

sorry im frm west yorkshire


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,

Honeyz - Welcome, inshallah you will find this group to be a great source of support. As you say it is never nice to go through infertility especially when there is no one else who understands what you are going through. Soni has been through immune testing and I think Maarias has too ()?

Isobel - How are things hun?   Have you decided what you are doing next? DH came running in yesterday to say he had censored some of my post for being inappropriate, it seems I'm still on pregnancy mailing list from somewhere  . As everyone keeps telling me it gets easier once you get past the due date so inshallah not long for that date to pass  

Maarias and ShahShah - I hope you two and little ones are doing well   

Iman - any more news on your interviews?

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## isobel snow drop

Oh Im from East yorkshire but not too far away Honeyz. My consultant took bloods for immunes on Friday for me at our follow up (for free too ) Felt sorry for the poor guy as noone had told him about our m/c so he was puzzled as to why we were there 

You must be so strong to have kept on going all these yrs but I suppose you just have to   It must be awful being unexplained because at least when you know whats wrong you can at least look for ways to fix the problem. Inshallah 2010 will be the yr your dreams come true 

Snow- Ill pm you tomorrow honey, been very busy as Im now working my backside off to raise the cash for another tx  xxx

love and duas to all xxxx


----------



## Godswill

Salam ladies...

A huge congracts to Maarias ...hope all is going well with bubba and he is home soon inshAllah.          

Lots of love and duas to all..


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum sisters,

Hoping and praying that your all well.

Maashallah to ShahShah and Maarias on their baby joys    . You are truely blessed and may Allah (swt) look over your little ones.

I've been focusing on my exams for the last month and i'm glad its over. It was nice because i was not too fixated on my 'fertility' issues and had something else to focus on. Back to reality now.

Phoned the hospital and i'm on the list for the laparoscopy, the op will be in february they think. Good news, looks like i wont be having my tubes out, they said they will unblock the right tube and redo the dye test. I'm abit nervous about it all. 
Can anyone share there experiences of a lap? Would really appreciate it. Anything i should and shouldn't do?

I requested my hospital notes. I was really embarassed to read that she doesn't think we are having 'penetrative sex', she thinks i have vaginismus (its when the pelvic muscles contract involuntarily). I feel really embarassed about it but wondering if anyone had experienced this?
I always find internal examinations painful i.e smear test, but never thought it was becuase of this.
She thinks 'sex therapy' will be a  good idea. I dont like the idea of talking to a complete stranger about intimate details. I feel like a freak!

Isobel, snowbelle, cookies, tanisha, godswill, Sister C, Flame, Maarias, Shahshah and anyone else i have missed out a  bug 

Love Shahina


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum,

Welcome Honeyz, many thanks for your reply. I was told that they will go in through the belly button and make a small incision just above the pelvic bone. Inshallah, praying it goes all ok. My husband is more nervous then i am i think. MEN!
He went as far to say that it was ok and that he didn't want a baby anymore because he didn't want to see me in a operating theatre.
Sweet of him, but i really really want a baby.

I was reading your last post and see you need some information on 'immune' issues. Unfortunatly, i'm not to familiar with this, but i also post on the 'POF' section, there are a few ladies there that have had immune testing. Perhaps you can trying asking one of those lovely ladies too.

I pray   and hope you get some answers, inshallah.

Take Care
Shahina


----------



## Iman

assalaamu alaikum ladies

How is everyone? Been pretty quiet here recently, salaams to Shahina and Honeyz. I've never had lap i'm afraid Shahina but hope all goes well insha'allah. As for  the sex therapy thing....hmm i can understand your worries and nervousness around that - hopefully it will be a woman for you to talk to. I suppose it maybe worth a try - do you think that what they have suggested could be correct or can you put them straight?? its always interesting when you get hold of your notes from a doctor ( about any issue) as quite often they don't tell you everything completly right. Make sure you do discuss what you read with someone though to at least put your mind at rest insha'allah

no news to report here. Next social worker visit is in mid-Jan. She had to cancel last one as had to go see a couple who recently had child placed with them and those cases take priority over ours - but thats ok cos one day insha'allah we will be in the same position and be priority case then too!! lol..   I am getting  bit anxious about how long this whole procedure is gonna take....just getting to panel is ages..........then finding a child - only Allah swt knows how long that will take - then the matching and introductions........its tough really tough  and I still having to deal with lots of pregnancies and births in immediate family ( like sis in law) and friends who talk about these things with no regard or notice that I am quiet and excluded from the conversation.....this is even people who know our situation... oh well, Allahu Alim, this is life. I dont expect people to not talk about these things like they have become a 'taboo' around me, but just not to go on and on about it would be nice....

Anyway one more day at work and then 10 days off!! woohoo! love it  happy days!! 

hope everyone having fun insha'allah and well xxxxxxx


----------



## honeyz

salam well after reading wot iman jst wrote I think u wud b beta takin her advise than mine shahina. She right it might b worth a try talkin to a therapist I guess thy r professionals and will only b able to help.
Even my sister tells me I only see things from one angle, usually mine. 
soo sorry bout tht.
lots of prayers Inshallah 2010 will be our year xxx


----------



## shahina

Salam Iman, sorry to hear about the cancellation. Inshallah, good things come to those who wait. Like you say on your footnote, you will get your family one day. Inshallah.  

As for family and so called friends...well what can I say other than that they can be so insensitive and hurtful. I've gone as far as to keep my distance from cousins. All they do is talk behind my back and snigger. I dont want to be around unconstructive individuals and tend to keep myself to myself. I avoid family gatherings i.e weddings etc. I've kind of isolated myself from my wider family.
My elder sister keeps asking me when i'm having a baby and without being too rude, i asked her when she was going to have another. That shut her up, and hopefully she gets off my case.

Vaginismus - well after doing some more research, i do think i have some mild form of it. I was reading that some women have chronic cases of primary vaginismus and are not able to consummate their relationship and still remain virgins. I've found support on another thread and there are women who have perhaps have it harder then i do. I think it all psychological. I'll see how things all go.

Salam Honeyz,no need to apologise sis. Nothing wrong in voicing you opinion.  

My salams to all the other sisters and wishing evryone an early HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! May itbe our year, inshallah.

Lots of love
Shahina


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all

Thank you for your messages of congratulations, time is flying by already my son called Rayhaan will be 1 month old in 2 days!!!  I cannot believe it, he is doing fine and picking up weight well.  He had very bad jaundice and it is still clearing through his system but apart from that all is well.

Congratulations to you Maarias   mashallah he was very early.  I thought i was early at 38 weeks but 33 weeks, hope you are both doing well. 

Iman - glad things are going well at least they are progressing for you x 

Shahina - a lot of us have had a laproscopy, it does not hurt and you will not feel a thing as you will be under anaesthetic. It gives them a clearer picture of any blockages inside and they can treat them there and then.  It is a short operation and is done in day surgery, you will be a bit sore but is passes in a day.  Hope things work out for you, whatever you decide to do. 

Snow - how are you, have sent you a ** message  

Everyone i have missed hope you are well and my duas are with you.  Also all have a wonderful New Year lots of love shahshah x


----------



## shahina

Salams ShahShah, really sweet of you to come on dispite having a young born. Many thanks for your feedback. Really appreciate it. 

"Rayhaan", maashallah, that is a lovely name, inshallah praying that the jaundice clears up soon  .

Take Care

W'salam


----------



## Iman

assalaamu alaikum ladies and wishing you all the best rewards from Allah s.w.t for 2010

its very quiet on here!!  

Where is everyone?

Any update from Shahina? how are you getting on? Totally aympathise about insensitive friends and family - still gets my goat and i've been on the end of some right clangers......people really sometimes have no tact or discretion or know when to mind their own business. I only pray I never make anyone feel as others have made me feel ( be it intentional or unintentional) The best thing to do is forgive them for the upset they cause you for your own sake as it is more peaceful for your heart and protect yourself as best you can ( with distance where possible).

Maarias how is your little one getting on? hope all is well insha'allah

Snow, Sister C, Soni, Honeyz, how is everyone??

Any news or plans?

Nothing much to report as yet here, may have more of an update after 13th Jan which is next SW visit.

xxxx


----------



## Chocolatebox

Salaams Ladies

Total newbie here.. i just stumbled across this religion forum and wanted to say salaams to all. I am due to start a cycle of IVF in Feb/March and wanted to know if anyone has any advice on how they relaxed and calmed themselves prior to treatment.

Thanks 
x


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

Sorry I've not been on in ages. I hear some of you have had babies!! Mabrook. Subhan Allah when I am not fixated on fertility I find I actually have a life! Also alhamdililah, I've not needed to vent which is what I primarily do on here.

My next appointment has been moved from January to February - they are probably only going to check my weight. I have lost weight and for the first time in years yesterday got into a new pair of cord trousers with a button and a zipper instead of an elastic waist!!! Alhamdililah. Still it is nowhere near enough for them to send me for the IVF and insha Allah I'll be focusing on weight loss and study in the near future.

Love to you all.
C


----------



## thinendometrium

Assalamu alaykum dear sisters (and brothers!)

Hope that 2010 is full of happiness, health and dreams fulfilled for all of you.

I don't know if any of you remember me. I have been AWOL for quite some time.  If you remember, I alhamdulillah got a BFP in February after our first cycle of IVF and was around to share the news with you.  I unfortunately developed some serious complications subsequently and I initially didn't post here as I didn't want to frighten any of you who were considering IVF (I specifically remember not wanting to scare Ren as she was edging towards her first IVF cycle and I didn't want her to be scared more than necessary).  I then was away for so long that I didn't quite know how to come back.  I kept reading however and kept up with all of you- belated congratulations to those BFP (and some babies!) which followed my BFP, and my heartfelt sympathy to those who have had some sad news and losses. I assure you that I have been happy when you have had happy news to share, and devastated when you have had sad new to share.

As it is the beginning of the year, I thought I would finally muster up some courage and come and share our happy news with you- Allah has blessed DH and I with a wonderful son and he is nearly 3 months now!!!

I     that Allah blesses those still awaiting their first arrival with a child very soon, Ameen.

I hope to return to posting more frequently inshaAllah.

Love,
Thinendometrium

ps- thank you and my sincere apologies to those who had sent me private messages- I have been reading posts whilst not logged into my account and so did not get them at the time sent.

pps- well done Sister C on weight loss! I've just started a diet as of 1st of Jan- here's hoping we can lose weight together!


----------



## isobel snow drop

Thin- wonderful news and congrats to you and your DH. I re I had just started posting on here when you got your BFP and then you disappeared  Enjoy your little one while he's young. 
Love
Isobel
xxxx


----------



## shahina

Taya  , assalamu alaikum and welcome to FF. I'm afraid i'm not that far ahead in my journey and cannot advise you on IVF etc. I suppose you can keep yourself calm by thinking positive thoughts, think about that special little baby that you'll be able to concieve. Inshallah.
I'm sure some of the other lovely sister who have been there will come on shortly to give their handy advise and tips.

Iman, salam sister  . Your right, i should focus on forgiving these people instead of being angry. Its so difficult when you know that they do it to be spitful. I really dont understand how some people can be so cruel. I guess i should pray for their souls.

As for me, i went to the doctors yesterday to find out if they will do the AMH and Estrogen blood tests for me on the NHS. My GP said 'No'. So i emailed the Lister today. I have not heard back yet,but hopefully they can book me in for a consultation.

If I get some of my tests done privately, does anyone know if it will made me ineligible for NHS treatment? I forgot to ask my GP about this. I was fustrated at her because she didn't even know what AMH was? I had to explain it to her!  

Alhamdulilah, i also got the date for my lap, which will be on 15th Feb.

Thinendometrium, maashallah and contratulation on the birth of your son. May Allah(swt) guide him and keep him in good health. 

Isobel,ShahShah,Godswill,Cookies,Ren,Flame,Honeyz,Snowbelle,Maarias and anyone i have left out, my salams


----------



## tanisha

Salaams sisters

welcome Taya to this amazing supporting group, keep strong its an emotional yet exciting journey, I have the experience of five IVF-ICSIs in the last two years, happy for you to PM me with any queries, just dont give up, we finally got their in the end and I will be 12 weeks on Saturday, however still freak at every twinge and will only beieve its worked when I see the bundle of joy in my arms


Shahina: I had all my tests privately and 4 IVFSs privateky before having my 5th IVF on the NHS, so your tests privately shouldn`t affect your NHS funding, instead they should help you move up the ladder quicker.

Flame: How are you any news or progress? keeping you in my duas always

for those of you who have had successful pregnancies recently did your due date vary from your dating scan and due date from IVF

we are still worried as I will stop taking progesterone from tomorrow, apparently the placenta should take over now and not rely on the IVF drugs, this is still a concern for us, please make dua, that we achieve success.

Please keep me in your duas its what has got me to where I am today

Tanisha x


----------



## shahina

Salam Tanisha  

Thank you so much for your input. Praying and hoping your little bump is growing. Pray all the scans go well. Inshallah.  

I dont think i've seen so much snow in London, loving it!

W'salam to all.


----------



## Pearl.

Aslaam Alaykum Wr Wb 

I'm new to the forum and just wanted to say hi and get to know all you girls 

I'm not sure if any of you already know this but I'd still like to share it in case there is someone who doesn't know it.

This dua'a was recited by Prophet Zakariyya (as) to beseech Allah to give him a son.
Recite this dua'a 125 times after I'sha salat if you want to have a child









*RABBI LAA TAD'ARNEE FARDAW A ANTA KHAYRUL WAARITHEEN*

_O Lord, do not leave me alone (childless), though You are the best of inheritors.
(AMBIYAA: 89) _​


----------



## Chocolatebox

Salaams Ladies

Thank you ever so much Shahina and Tanisha for replying to my post, i think talking on here will help me feel more relaxed. The truth is no matter how much someone tries to empathise with infertility unless they have been through it themselves no-one can understand how it feels. I think that FF is an excellent way of sharing information and talking about how we feel. 

I hope your all enjoying the weather at the same time staying safe.. i looove the snow and i have to admit i have been tempted to run into the garden and make a snow angel!! lol  

Tanisha i wish you all the best for the next six month inshallah  .

Shahina i have had 3 laparoscopies in the past, they make an incision in the belly button and then they actually pump gas into your stomach to inflate your belly, this way they have clearer access to your organs. My first laparoscopy was fine, i felt a little sore i found that a hot water bottle helped and also peppermint tea helped my recovery. I recommend peppermint tea to anyone having a laparoscopy as i certainly felt bloated after all my ops, it helps to relieve the bloated feeling. I had to have cysts removed the first 2 times and the last lap was quite intensive as they had to drain a "chocolate" cyst and reposition my womb as it had become stuck to my bladder due to endo adhesions(looking at a choc cyst is enough to put anyone off having chocolates yuk)!. 

I think we can all understand an empathise with you regarding the insensitive and cruel things people can say about not having children, sometimes people ask such STUPID questions, my favourite two are, when they look at you really seriously and say "Have you been to the Doctor" or "You should really try IVF.. its worked for .... listing all the names of people they know". LOL! i always have to take a deep breath after that, composing myself so as not to shout out... OMG WHATS A DOCTOR!! I've never heard of one before!! What do they do!! Really they can make me pregnant with a prescription!!!! 

I am going to go completely off topic and ask did anyone see BBC news last night... i should not laugh as it is cruel but it was hilarious. My DH was on the sofa with a cup of tea in his hand and he was so close to dropping it, they showed a shot of different areas in the county affected by snow, they then went to Bristol and as the reporter was talking there was a woman in the near distance behind him walking quite fast. All of a sudden WHOOSH! she slipped so badly that she almost took off.. no-one helped her and there were two young teenage boys walking behind her, grinning... then WHOOSH! one of the boys slipped in the exact same spot the expression on his face was priceless... he was soooo embarrassed. My DH made me laugh as he asked me whether or not i thought the BBC had deliberately made that patch of pavement slippery for entertainment purposes.. slapstick comedy on the cheap. I think humour is a great way of dealing with infertility sometimes that's all you can do.. laugh (better than the alternative)!
Although i can find that i get quite stressed before treatment having had IVF in the past.. its the unknown that is so stressful.. i think there is a saying "Whatever cannot break me can only make me stronger"..

love and baby dust to all 
(wow i really can go on and on and.....)
x


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone,
A big    to all the newbies, alhumdulilah I'm so glad you found us all. This board has been a massive support to me and inshallah it will be to you too  . Inshallah everyone will graduate out of here soon    

As for the weather, I absolutely adore snow and always revert to my inner 5 year old at first fall. Tanya definitely go out and make a snow angel its so fun especially when you lie back and watch the snow fall down  

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams ladies,

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the weather  

Welcome to the newbies, hope you stick around (but in a good way with bumps and babies ) Its been fairly quiet on here lately so I dont seem to have posted properly for ages.

Im still grieving but getting there ( I think) Working very hard to get the cash together for another tx and it's also helping to take my mind off the miscarraige as i work nights so Im always asleep when Im home so dont have time to dwell 

My sil is pregnant again, came off the pill and just got pregnant straight away  I was a bit peeved with them as they seemed to be rubbing my nose in it so Im avoiding them for the time being.

Lots of love and   to you all

Isobel
xxxxxx


----------



## Pearl.

snowbelle said:


> Salams everyone,
> A big   to all the newbies, alhumdulilah I'm so glad you found us all. This board has been a massive support to me and inshallah it will be to you too . Inshallah everyone will graduate out of here soon
> 
> As for the weather, I absolutely adore snow and always revert to my inner 5 year old at first fall. Tanya definitely go out and make a snow angel its so fun especially when you lie back and watch the snow fall down
> 
> lots of love
> 
> Snowbelle


Thanks snowbelle  It's good to be around you girls, some of the success stories have made me realise that there is light at the end of the tunnel, and that I have to keep praying and keeping faith that one day I will be blessed with a baby.


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum Pearl, welcome to FF  .  
I read your post in the introduction section and my heart stopped when i started reading what you have been through. You are so brave and I am so glad that you are trying to take the positives from this journey and embarking on a course to help others. Maashallah.
Thank you for posting the dua   and take care.  

Taya  , thank you for sharing the information on the laroscopic surgery  

Salam to all the other sister.

I found out yesterday that my father in law has cancer  , and it is feeling really raw a the moment. Please make dua. Trying to be stong for my DH, but i feel so sad. 

Take Care sisters

W'Salam


----------



## Chocolatebox

Salaams Ladies

Hope everyone is well. 

Shahina i am so sorry to hear about you father in law, what type of cancer does he have? Inshallah i hope you are all able to help one another through this difficult time. I will make dua for you,  keep strong. 

Take care 

Lots of lovely baby dust   to all

xx


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters new & old

Condolences to those who had miscarriages. Congrats to those who have BFPs. Welcome to the newbies.

Alhamdililah things have been fine with me, not focussing on ttc therefore alhamdililah marriage is fine hence I've not been on here venting.

Remember I told you I had to lose 60lbs before they would recommend me for IVF? Well I thought we're never going to be able to afford it, so I wasn't very motivated to lose the weight. The other day I told a sister H that last year I had a dream that where I was standing at a sink washing dishes when I said I had to lose 60lb, and sister S popped her head around whoever was standing next to me and said she would give me €5,000 every 10 years if I lost the weight. I took this to mean I should get on with losing the weight and that Allah would provide the funds for the IVF from an unexpected source. Suban Allah, sister H exclaimed "I can give you the €5,000 for such a reason..." Now insha Allah my focus will be on getting rid of as much weight as possible as quickly as possible. I wanted to give you all a "Suban Allah" moment.

Please keep me in your du'a as I am finding it really difficult to shift the weight.
SisterC


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaam alaikum 

Sister C,
So nice to hear from you   What wonderful news and what a wake up call to lose weight  Come on you can do this, just think of having the opportunity to have  your own baby in your arms and what joy this would bring to your lives.

I know its not the same but I put 21lb on during my tx, pregnancy and miscarraige and Ive managed to lose7lb of it now but I really want to lose the other stone before I start my next tx as I dont want to put anymore on when I have my next tx as it just become a vicious circle 

Do you have a slimming group nearby or maybe just friend who can help you stay motivated who you can ring when you know your going to eat something you shouldnt. Ive been surviving on lots of healthy veg and lentil soups during this cold spell and as long as you dont put poatoes in you can have as much as you like, i just make sure they are flavoured well with ginger, garlic and spices etc to make sure they dont get boring. 

We are off on holiday for the week next month so Im hoping to lose a bit more before we go so i dont have to buy any new clothes 

Keeping you in my duas   You can do this 

Lots of love

Isobel
xxxxx


----------



## sadi

salam sisters,
is there anyone from dubai


----------



## Iman01

Salaam sisters,

Shahshah I have sent you a PM-please check. I forget to log in sometimes and need reminding.

I always read this board but have posted very rarely.

I just wanted to say that this journey of IF is very hard and inshallah I pray everything works out for all you ladies who post on here and for those who read the board but don't post.

I ttc for 7 years and alhamdulillah last year was blessed with my little boy. I know how hard it was and although I have my beautiful son now I'll never forget the journey I went through. I guess I just want to say that sometimes you feel there will never be light at the end of the tunnel and you can never see your dream coming true but inshallah there will be for all of you I pray.

Tanisha- I have read your story and followed your last treatment and I really pray your pregnancy is going well.  I know I can say I didn't fully relax through my pregnancy but I just took it easy, rested lots, ate well, drank plenty, took my vits, didn't undertake any unnecessary journeys and prayed lots. I had a few light bleeds and I prayed hasbu nillahi wa ni'mal wakeel all the time. I also got gestational diabetes amongst other things but all was fine in the end.

I also did lots of zikr and recited Prophet Zakariyya (a.s) dua's all the time.

I pray this year is the year for all those reading for their dreams to come true.xx


----------



## Pearl.

shahina said:


> Assalamu alaikum Pearl, welcome to FF .
> I read your post in the introduction section and my heart stopped when i started reading what you have been through. You are so brave and I am so glad that you are trying to take the positives from this journey and embarking on a course to help others. Maashallah.
> Thank you for posting the dua  and take care.


Jazak Allah sister. I'm not going to say that it's been easy, I have had a lot to go through in the past 10 years but have had to stay strong as I have strong belief that duas do get answered one way or another. 



SisterC said:


> Asalam alaikom
> 
> Remember I told you I had to lose 60lbs before they would recommend me for IVF? Well I thought we're never going to be able to afford it, so I wasn't very motivated to lose the weight. The other day I told a sister H that last year I had a dream that where I was standing at a sink washing dishes when I said I had to lose 60lb, and sister S popped her head around whoever was standing next to me and said she would give me €5,000 every 10 years if I lost the weight. I took this to mean I should get on with losing the weight and that Allah would provide the funds for the IVF from an unexpected source. Suban Allah, sister H exclaimed "I can give you the €5,000 for such a reason..." Now insha Allah my focus will be on getting rid of as much weight as possible as quickly as possible. I wanted to give you all a "Suban Allah" moment.
> 
> Please keep me in your du'a as I am finding it really difficult to shift the weight.
> SisterC


Walaikum Aslaam sister.

There are three types of dreams in Islam
-The truthful dream (rahmani)
-The dream stemming from personal desire (nafsani)
-The dream coming from the devil (shaytani)

Your dream must have beeen a rahmani. I had to lose 5lbs before my name could be put forward for IVF and I know it's really hard. Once i got started I have now lost near enough 1 and half stone.

Have you looked into the Cambridge Diet ? It has some really good reviews and if you want to get a good start and lose some weight quickly then I think you should have a read into it. The best way to lose weight is through a healthy diet and exercise.


----------



## Iman

Assalaamu alaikum sisters

Hope you are all well insha'allah. Welcome to the newbies Sadi, Taya and Pearl, you have come to join an amazing group of sister masha'allah! Also welcome back to Iman01! Sorry for all the heartache you have been through as well - I agree with Pearl that all du'a are answered sooner or later or one way or another insha'Allah. Allah swt is Ar Rahman Ar Rahim.

Shahina I am sorry to hear about your father in law. Try and stay positive, medicine can do many things to help him be comfortable and stronger insha'Allah and his time ( like all our own) will only come when Allah swt wills it, i pray his not suffering too much  - he and your family are in my du'a.

We had visit from social worker again yesterday. She still estimates we are on track to go to panel in April / May which is pretty good insha'Allah!! We now have a huge bit of work to prepare for her next visit this coming Tuesdasy. Medical reports all came back ok which is good insha'Alllah, couple of comments here and there but they see no objecttion to us adopting alhamdulillah. If panel is in May then potentially 4 months from now we will be approved and then its a waiting game - could wait a couple of years, could be a couple of months!! Insha'Allah we find a child and a child finds us in 2010  


Lots of love and du'a 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## flame

slms sisters

its been a while since i've posted and a while since i logged on to ff.... however a GREAT big   and welcome to all newbies....

iman - great to hear theres progress...I.A 2010 will be the year for you and all....

not much progress on my behalf.... my dh had his SA for freezing yet the quality was not too good so we had to repeaat it 2nd time was better yet they wanted us to repeat agian however we couldn't bear doing it again so we decided to book app and go see the doc at fertility clinic however we have to wait      Agian   so next app is in march.... praying for you all 



slms 2 all
w/s
flame


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

Pearl - masha Allah what a lovely name! Thank you for explaining about the dreams - I didn't know that - I'm not much of a one for interpreting dreams but sister H is always telling me about this dream or that dream. 

Subhan Allah when I went back to Weightwatchers after the Christmas break I'd lost 9 (yes nine) pounds. Had a bit of a slip up this week.  But insha Allah will have it rectified by next week. 

Dh has finally started to support me by keeping the goodies locked away, but just before AF came I coaxed the keys out of him and ate 3 Snicker bars all at once  I have asked him now not to give me the key EVER. I have some Nescafe Cappuchino Lite which has to do me if I need a 'luxury'  - they are only 1 WeightWatcher point. 

If the high calorie stuff is not there you can't eat it. Willpower comes and goes but motivation gets you through the long haul. I lost 1 stone last year and 1 stone the year before and kept them off alhamdililah but I still have a long way to go. I don't believe in "diets" because I see my neighbour and she is always putting on weight that she has just lost. She goes to extremes to lose it but it doesn't stay off. I believe in Weightwatchers - the program does work, if you work it. Also to be a bit soppy - I've always had a soft spot for Sarah, Duchess of York. I really admire the way she picked herself up, paid off her debts, controlled her weight and I have several of her books. She really is an inspiration. I also know an Irish sister who I admire for similar things she has done in her life, masha Allah. May Allah guide and protect both of them and their families. I'm still making Dua for Michael Jackson's kids and his brother Jermaine who is our brother in Islam.

Just to let you know - around  Christmas there was uproar here in Ireland with the bishops coming under fire for covering up child sexual abuse, and enabling pedophiles by their actions. So I wrote to the bishop of the diocese in which I was baptised and the one in which I was confirmed and got the other "sacraments" and told them to make sure to take me off the list of Catholics - that I do not want to be buried as a Catholic and I renounce all allegience to the Church. I also told them I didn't blame the individual bishops - I blamed the laity for handing over their personal power and their precious children to the Bishops and priests and treating thim like mini-gods. Then I invited both of them to consider accepting Islam which contains the true teachings of Jesus, alaihe salam. The prophet (SAWS) used to write to the leaders of countries - he would go after the big heavyweights with dawah, and Sheikh Dawood Adeeb (an American Daee) told us we should write to the people at the top. If Jermaine had succeeded in convincing Michael Jackson to embrace Islam - can you imagine what the outcome would be for Islam. If some of the British Royal Family embraced Islam (which might have been Princess Diana's "secret" that she teased the press with) - imagine how much better the world would be. So I am asking everyone in this group to write at least one letter to one influential person, known or unknown to them and invite them to Tawheed and the Sunnah. We spend time on silly things at the computer. Think of the ajaar we would receive if we were the instrument of guidance to Islam for another person. Your scale would be very heavy on the day of Judgement. 

Make each trip to the hospital or clinic first about Dawah and do it for the sake of Allah alone with the intention of pleasing him whatever the result is, and in a state of submission to Allah trusting in his Mercy and accepting that our Qadr has already been written. One of the first thing that struck me when I first met muslim women was how strong they were in themselves, how sincere their conviction that Allah knows best. I expected brow beaten doormats and what I met were Amazons. What an eyeopener that was for me. Let us be eyeopeners or shining lanterns for others while on this long, winding, difficult journey. When going on a trip it is not just the arrival that counts but the whole journey travelled, if you know what I mean. We might never get where we intend going but we can make the journey count.

Love to you all
Keep me in your du'a
SisterC


----------



## Pearl.

Jazak Allah SisterC 

What a coincidence it is, that you have mentioned the child sex abuse in Ireland. I finished reading "Nobody Heard Me Cry" by John Devane about two weeks ago, a true memoir about his childhood and the exposure of priests who abused children in their care in the 70's. I had tears in my eyes when reading the book and as a woman going through infertility can't even begin to imagine how an adult can rape a young child. These evil people should be castrated and thrown into the roughest jail forever.

I also agree with you that Sarah Ferguson has really turned her life around and is now helping other people with similar issues. I hope and pray sister that you also achieve all that you have set your heart on. Ameen SumAmeen.

I'm also trying to lose weight, and as you have said it's more about willpower than anything. I'm looking into the Cambridge diet and have set a target of losing a stone by the first week of march.

Now for my update 

I had my first appointment at Walsgrave Coventry today, and all the tests that were done at B'ham Womens have now been rejected and I will have to go through various blood tests, and scans before I can start IVF. Insh'Allah I am hoping that May will be the month that brings me good news. Please pray for me sisters, it's been a long journey to get here and it's only just started again.

Insh'Allah I am going to have duas at my house, reading Surah Yasin and ayatul karimah, the "glorious verse". This dua'a was recited by prophet Yunus (as) when he found himself in the dark belly of a big fish, who swallowed him alive.

To seek fulfillment of any legitimate desire, or to disperse afflictions and calamities, 
Offer a two rakat salat and at the end recite this dua'a 720 times.

*LAA ILAHA ILLAAA ANTA SUBH'AANAKA INNEE KUNTU MINAZ" Z'AALIMEEN*









Insh'Allah each one of you sisters will be mentioned in my dua from now on till forever.

Fi aman Allah


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum sisters,

Pray everyone is well.

Taya, my father in law has prostate cancer and they now suspect its also in the liver. His getting on abit now, turned 80 last week.

The atmosphere in the house is sombre. Its really depressing. I thought 2010 might be different, but it seems worse.
My lap got cancelled,  they say it will be in March now, still waiting for dates.

Sister C and Pearl, all the best with your weight loss. 

Iman, you are also in my dua, and i pray you get your family soon.

A friend of mine had a baby girl last thursday, mashallah, was so happy and so sad at the same time. This is such an emotional journey. Somtimes I feel like giving up all hope. (I'm having a down day).

W'salam
Shahina x


----------



## Pearl.

Walaikum Aslaam Shahina sister 

I am so sorry to hear about your father in law, but illnesses come from Allah (SWT) and all we can do is sabar and pray that our loved can come through it all. I remember when my grandmother had a stroke, and was rushed to hospital and a few days later died as a result of a brain hemorrhage. The last few days of her life she was in a coma and in a lot of pain and all my dad prayed was for his mum to be relieved of this and to die peacefully, as we knew that she was in her final hours. 

When a persons time is stipulated for death, then unfortunately there is little that can be done to turn the wheels of destiny around. Make supplication, as we also have the belief that the word of Allah the Almighty (i.e. the Qur'an) can be prayed to easen hardship, pain, and affliction.

I sincerely pray that Allah the Almighty grants your father in law shifa' from this illness, and that He gives you, and everyone else the opportunity to practice patience. Ameen SumAmeen.

Here is a dua that I have come across that can be recited for the illness:
'*Wa nunazilu minal Qur'ani ma huwa shifa'uw wa rahmatul lil mu'minin' (al-Isra', 17/82)*
And We send down from the Qur'ân that which is a healing and a mercy to those who believe (in Islâmic Monotheism and act on it), and it increases the Zâlimûn (polytheists and wrong-doers) nothing but loss.


----------



## shahina

JasakAllah Sister Pearl  , thank you for your kind words and for sharing your personal experience about your grandma. May Allah (swt) grant her jannah.

Thank you so much for the dua, may allah swt reward you.

Take Care
Love Shahina


----------



## Iman

Walaikum Salaams Shahina

Sorry to hear this sad news. Can only echo what Pearl has already said and pray for him   you and your family. Be strong sister, there will be a brighter day insha'Allah. Really hope your lap comes through soon insha'Allah or at least time passes quickly for you until it happens and that it brings positive news insha'Allah. 

Seeing and hearing of new births is hard I know. Although I am on the adoption road and focused on trying to have a family another way insha'Allah, it is hard for me too. My sis in law who has been married to my bro in law for 18 months is expecting a baby in May insha'Allah. being with her is not hard but sometimes still I am reminded of things and I dont know how I will feel when the baby comes, I hope I dont let her or anyone down and can just feel the same happiness i know everyone else will insha'Allah. May Allah swt grant us all reward for our suffering or expediation for our sins and grant us what our heart desires, Ameen.

we are progressing well with the Social Worker, she will come again to see us next month insha'Allah and have a lot of work to do in the meantime. I looked into Adoption Leave at work and its not as good as I thought it would be. I either get 7 months leave, with 3 months unpaid and 1 month on minute pay OR I can work reduced hours ( i.e. part time). If I take the 7 months I have to go back to work full time after that in order not to lose my job. Dont know what we gonna do as we wanted me to be off work for 1 year minimum as we feel its very important and also SW advises not putting Adopted Child into any other form of childcare for at least first year they are with you due to Attachment Issues.....Was planning on not going back at all until they are school age or at least having 1 year off and then going back part time....Also not sure if DH will get any paternity leave.....araghhhh decisions decisions....i just wanna do whats best for the child.


hope all sisters are well insha'Allah 

xxx


----------



## Pearl.

shahina said:


> JasakAllah Sister Pearl , thank you for your kind words and for sharing your personal experience about your grandma. May Allah (swt) grant her jannah.
> Love Shahina


Ameen SumAmeen.



Iman said:


> Seeing and hearing of new births is hard I know. Although I am on the adoption road and focused on trying to have a family another way insha'Allah, it is hard for me too. My sis in law who has been married to my bro in law for 18 months is expecting a baby in May insha'Allah. being with her is not hard but sometimes still I am reminded of things and I dont know how I will feel when the baby comes, I hope I dont let her or anyone down and can just feel the same happiness i know everyone else will insha'Allah. May Allah swt grant us all reward for our suffering or expediation for our sins and grant us what our heart desires, Ameen.


I know exactly what you mean Iman sister. I am the eldest, my younger brother has been married for 7 years this August has 4 beautiful children MashAllah, and my younger sister has been married for 5 and half years and has been blessed with a girl and boy MashAllah. This August I'll be celebrating my 11th wedding anniversary and 11 years of TTC, it's been a long and painful journey, the comments, the questions and the whispers I have had to put up with only my Allah (SWT) and I know. Some asian people are so ignorant when it comes to infertility. " Have you been to the doctor ?" is a fav of mine..errrrr no in my world they don't exist 

I think your very brave  and may Allah (SWT) give you ajar for taking this big step and may he answer all your prayers. Ameen SumAmeen.


----------



## Iman

Assalaamu alaikum Pearl

Jazak'allah khairun. I have had people say we are brave and that we must be 'special people' to adopt...I dont think so. I think we are just people who want to have a family and intend to love children unconditionally - and thats most people right??

11 years must be very tough sister - ours has been 5 years this year and its been very hard.   Some people are very ignorant about infertility and have no tact or discretion for what is and what isn't their business. Even with telling people we are adopting we have been met with " why??" in outraged/upset manner, followed by too many questions about which one of us has 'the problem'.  The one about going to the doctor - loooooooool , yeah cos the real reason none of us have had babies yet is cos we havent' been to  the doctor! Doh!   if only it was that simple...another classic is " you know you just need to relax and focus on something else....."   ......we have also now had the " you know loads of people when they adopt, they suddenly get pregnant!!" oh right....ok...i'll keep an eye out for that then!! lol....

Ok so I sound ungrateful and moany but Allah swt knows best. Their is blessing in all our journeys and wisdom in all He does. And this is Qadr, no two ways about it. We must simply be patient insha'allah and know what for every day of patience and pain, we are learning and growing and a day nearer the relief He has promised us ( With Every Hardship is relief ). 

BTW scrapp all that I said in my last post about Adotion Leave. I queried it today and it was wrong - they hadn't updated their policy on our Intranet. I should get 52 weeks leave insha'Allah, alhamdulillah.

Hope everyone is well - its pretty quiet on here nowadays xxxx


----------



## honeyz

and know what for every day of patience and pain, we are learning and growing and a day nearer the relief He has promised us ( With Every Hardship is relief ).  
I like what uv wrote, was having a crappy down day and reading tht has made me feel a little beta.
Im thinking about adoption maybe, how long does the process take from first application?


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone,
Welcome to the newbies, inshallah Allah(swt) will rain his mercy on us all and bless us all with children AND inshallah all the children without families will have families soon.

Alhumdulilah my mum just came back from holiday with a friend of hers who is a social worker. The friend basically told my mum that there are tons of babies put into care who desperately need adoption into muslim families but people don't come forward and where they do they are unable to process them quickly enough  . Inshallah Iman you and your DH have been patient and inshallah Allah (swt) will reward you. I'm pleased to hear that you will get a full quota of adoption leave   

No news on our front, I am actively trying to lose weight again (portion control + exercise) which is going to hard this week as we are going to see my inlaws.   

Shahina - I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL, both my mother and MIL are currently fighting secondary cancer issues at the moment and really understand what you and your DH are going through. The best advice I can give you is to put your faith in Allah(swt) and to remember to eat! Someone told me the second piece of advice when my mum was hospitalised and said people always remember the sick person but don't remember themselves, if you are not fit and healthy you can't look after your loved one. Inshallah Allah(swt) eases his suffering and allows your FIL to win the fight.

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## Iman

Assalaamu alaikum

Snow - yes I have heard this too. it is sad - i think some muslims think that Islam says we can't adopt. What is actually true is is that we can adopt just that there are certain conditions, islamically, which we must fulfill.  Things like the child keeping their own surname, not using any of the child's money ( i.e. if when they come to you, they come with savings or a trust fund), not preventing contact with birth family ( if it is safe for them to have such contact), not lying to them and telling them they are your birth child, they must know that they are adopted. Also mahrem issues. The mahrem issues is why we are trying to have a child under the age of 2 years old, so that I can try and breastfeed insha'Allah. I have been looking into it. It takes 5 feeds on 5 seperate occasions ( 1 feed being 1 mouthful) to make them 'mahrem' to you insha'Allah.....it might not work....it may do insha'Allah but I would like to try. Lactation can be induced with expressing/breast pump and taking herbs/natural products - or you can use birth control pills but Im not keen on that cos the chemicals go into the milk....i might not be able to do it, i was so surprised to hear that women who aren't pregnant/never been pregnant can still breatsfeed, subhanallah! but this is what a wet-nurse is - and that is what happened in the time of the Prophet (pbuh).....Insha'allah i hope that any sisters or brothers may consider adoption at a time it is right for them, if it is right for them insha'Allah.....im getting excited now but also scared!! and also its a long long way to go yet still...........

Honeyz - the agency we are with aims to get you to an Adoption Approval Panel in 6 months.....it does realistically take longer. For us, we made contact in April/May last year, went on a course in July/August and then we have been doing Home Study and they aim to have us at the panel in April/May ( so thats a year really). Then when you have been approved insha'Allah, they start looking for a child for you  - and that bit can take however long, a cuouple of months or a couple of years....Allah swt knows best. Bu if you do want more information please message me insha'Allah....

Snow - well done on the diet and the exercise!! its all good insha'Allah.

I pray all sisters have an end to their wait, the patience to see it through and the strength to deal with the emotions and the thoughtless comments...i pray that you all become mothers very soon insha'Allah.....and some of the best mums I know you will be! Ameen......

lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## Iman

Assalaamu alaikum

Sisters, i was browsing the net and I found this article - I want to share it with you:

http://www.positive-action.net/al-yusra/infertility_among_the_mothers_of.htm

nothing more to say - it speaks for itself, masha'Allah, alhamdulillah......be strong xxxx

/links


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams Iman-    Thank you for sharing that xxx


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum dear sisters  ,

Just thought i'll pop in and say a quick hello to everyone. I've not had a chance log on regularly  because things have been abit hectic at home especially with father in law so ill.

Just want to thank all the sisters who have given their kind words, advise and dua's.

Its amazing how Allah(swt) gives us the will and strength to carry on just when you think that you cant bear anymore.
Pray we are all strong and resilient and our dreams come true one day.Ameen.

Lots of love
Shahina x


----------



## Pearl.

Aslaam Aleykum to all sweet sisters here  

Sorry I've not been active for a while. Dealing with a lot of stress at the moment. I had my scan and swab test yesterday and still feeling kind of sore from all of it. My husband was in the same room whilst I had the test and for the first time he saw what we woman have to go through just to have a baby. I had a big hug from him after the nurse left as alone.  

We have the group consultation on the 4th March and Insh'Allah the results will be back by then, until then it's a time for praying and preparing ourselves mentally for the real test awaiting us.

I've come online after watching a programme on preimplantation genetic diagnosis (PGD or PIGD) also known as embryo screening. It focused on women who had sons and were desperate for a daughter. One woman had 4 sons one after the other and was expecting a boy again. I felt so angry when I saw her crying and felt sorry for the baby knowing that it's mother was not happy with him because he was not a her. I sat there saying "you don't know how lucky you are"..!

I do not agree with PGD when people use it to determine the sex of the baby so that they can choose what they want to have. I have a friend who may need to go through this as both she and her husband are carriers of epidermolysis bullosa (EB and have a daughter who suffers with this. 

Enough of me, I hope your all well  .  Time for bed for now, I've had a migrane for the past 3 days and just want to go to sleep .

Speak Soon Insh'Allah 

Allah Hafiz


----------



## thinendometrium

Assalamu alaykum my dear sisters (and brothers)

How are you all doing? InshaAllah you're all very well.

Shahina- I'm so sorry to hear about the difficult time your family is going through.  May Allah give your FIL strength and may He give the whole family peace of mind and patience.

Iman- I'm so very excited every time I read about the progress of your adoption procedures.  May Allah make 2010 the year when you are blessed with a child, Ameen.

Sister C and Snow- this weight loss thing is a never ending saga for me.  I had to go through it last year in the hopes of being the healthiest I can prior to IVF, and now finding shifting the weight again very VERY difficult.  I must get some exercise, I'm sure that would help.

Pearl- so sorry about the pain.  I know, us women have to endure so much, but inshaAllah none of it is forgotten with the Almighty.  As for PGD- many so called Muslim countries are unfortunately using for couples who are perfectly capable of conceiving.  It really angers me that they don't see what a sin it all is.  Why would you go through all the difficulties of IVF when you can get pregnant naturally, and when you will be blessed with a perfectly happy and healthy child? I can't stand people complaining about not having a boy or not having a girl.  Us IF couples know all to well how precious each pregnancy and each baby is, but those who don't have to give conception a second though unfortunately don't always think of these things. Alhamdulillah that He has blessed us with this insight and ability to contemplate how marvellous and miraculous conception of a life is.

Ren- where are you? Been thinking about you lots. Have you had your baby, is that why you've disappeared? Hope that you and baby are doing very very well, whether you're still pregnant or are a new mummy.

Godswill- how are you my love? what's new in your world?

Maarias, ShahShah, Flame, Soni (any news from her?), Sloughcrew, Tanisha and everyone else I have missed (sorry about it), hope you are all very well.

We are doing very well. Quite an emotional time for us as it was a year yesterday when we had our embryo transfer.  Cannot thank Allah enough for what we have and I would go through it all over and over and over again if it meant I'd be in the position I'm at right now.

You are all in my daily prayers, you really are.  I pray that we are all able to experience parenthood in this lifetime.

Much love,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## Iman

Salaams sisters

how are you all?

Thinendometrium its lovely to hear from you! Mabrook on your DS, enjoy every minute!  

Pearl sorry to hear you are feeling a bit  hope the migraine has gone now insha'allah. Also I dont agree with the sex-selection procedures....some people don't know how lucky they are....We have similar issue with the adoption in that we can specify if we want a boy or girl ( amongst other things) and its hard for me to get my head around 'shopping for a baby' which is what it feels like!! have to be realistic and logical abotu health issus and disabilities but things like gender - no way can we specify! whatever Allah swt blesses us with insha'allah.

hope all are welll - weather is nice today, almost like spring has finally sprung!!! helps lift the mood to see a bit of sunshine and no more snow!!!

take care all xxxxxxxx


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all

Hope you are all well, there seem to be lots of newbies on here, welcome to you all.  

Iman - really glad that the adoption is going so well, inshallah things will progress smoothly. 

Have not been on here for a while, my DS is now 9 weeks old, cannot believe it, time flies and i was thinking this time last year i was still going through the process of ivf.  

Hope everyone is well and i wish everyone loads of duas that this year your dreams come true  

Lots of love ShahShah


----------



## Iman

Salaams ladies

Once again very quiet!!!  come on pipe up!!

I just saw this news article about a lady who had 18 miscarriages beore giving birth to healthy baby girl masha'Allah
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20100218/thl-baby-joy-for-18-miscarriages-mum-d831572.html

I dont know if the information in it is of use to anyone at all but if nothing else its a tale of joy and relief through patience and perseverence and of light at the end of the tunnel  which i know we can all appreciate and help give us all hope  

We just had social worker for another 4 hour visit. Once again went very well masha'Allah  I cooked lunch - lasagne and salad - and she ate the lot!!! lol.....We now have one more visit at the beginning of March then going to Panel hopefully in April   Very excited, a bit daunted and a bit scared!! We also need to move home by this time!! eeek! just renting though so its manageable in the time we have insha'Allah.

We have also agreed to 1 OR 2 children!! Potentially this means I could be a Mum of 2 by the end of 2010!! Subhanallah, OMG  Please pray for us that whatever happens, whether its one or two children ( under age of 3) that the wait is not much longer and things are smooth and easy for us    

Lots of love and du'a to all xxxxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone
Iman - great to hear that your SW visit went well, even more pleased to hear that you made a decision about 1 or more children inshallah you will get your little ones by the end of this year inshallah!

No news from us, I have my appointment in March inshallah the horrible fibroids won't have grown back by then. Other than that we are still trying! Inshallah we will get there...

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams ladies,

Just popping on to say Im so pleased it went well Iman and I   you have your family complete by the end of the year 

Snow-  your next appointment goes well and you too will be blessed this year 

We're off on holiday at the weekend just for a week though so Ill be back on at the beginning of March.

Take care
Isobel
xxxxx


----------



## flame

slms sisters...

its been very quite on here for some time...... WHERE IS EVERY1

Imaan - great news that things have been great for you with the SW.... Masha Al..h Mum of 2 soon Insha Al..h...
I als read that article in the papers and thought Allah's power is surely great..Subhana..h

snow - praying your appointment goes well for you

Ren - where are you? its been so long since any form of contact...hope ur well

shah shah - great to hear ur boy is growing up fast and well and its great you still log on and post as this is an inspiration to the rest...

its our appointment nxt week pls pray for us that things progress well and quickly... its been tough at the mo cos my sisters pregnant and so is my brothers wife and then since the last 2 days my husband's sister keeps goin on that she hasn't started her periods and is hoping she is pregnant.  Of course i am happy for them but when all you hear is people going on about there pregnancy's the stress kind of builds up in your head and it kinda makes me ratty and hard to be around... I don't know if any of you feel the same or am I over reacting and do I need to sort my self out    

Any ways slm 2 all 
pls pray for us...wen people make dua for others and they don't know about it it gets accepted quicker....
w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## Iman

Assalaamu alaikum Flame

Have PM'd you. 

Re your post -  no, you're not over reacting! least not if I use myself as a measurement, then you are totally normal!! Its very hard I feel for you and I know how you feel, still feel that from time to time now as well. Be strong. Look after yourself and don't beat yourself up over how you feel - its normal and I bet all the girls here will tell you the same. Have sabr. Good things come to those who wait - Allah swt will suffice for you and will provide for you the best of the best, insha'Allah. I found it helped to just take myself out of the room or away from people when all they did was go on and on about their pregnancies - some people are clueless , no other way to say it. Only they don't mean to be so we must forgive them. But if necessary take yourself away from it, look after yourselfm be selfish if necessary, because you need to take things easy, this is a huge rollercoaster after all.   

Just asking everyone please make du'a we find a new place to rent ( house) very soon insha'Allah. No offence to any estate agents out there but I am getting so sick of them. You tell them clearly what u are looking for and they try and palm you off with something totally different and more expensive. They dont seem to listen and they keep calling me but with no news, just to go over the same thing again and again. Am not relying on them to find us something so am doing my own hunting, just praying something comes up soon so we don't have to delay Panel. We aren't being fussy we are prepared to compromise on what we want but some of the things we have specified can't be changed ( like the maximum budget!!!  )

Love and du'a to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Salaam Ladies, 

Been a while. Thought i'd pop by and say hi! Hope to get to know all the newbies & hugs hugs for all the oldies lol

xxx

KP


----------



## thinendometrium

Assalamu alaykum my lovely sisters

I haven't been on for a while and I apologise for contributing to the quietness of the thread!

Iman- so great to hear that things are really progressing. Hope that you find the exact house you want very very quickly so that things stay on track.  Lots of luck for the last few hurdles.

ShahShah- your LO must be about 12 weeks by now- how time flies. My DS is nearly 4 and a half months and that seems crazy!

Flame my love- so sorry you're having a bit of a rough time. sounds exactly like what I used to go through all the time- don't beat yourself about it, it's totally normal to feel like that when all you're surrounded by is pregnancy and baby talk. Praying your appointment goes well next week.

Snow- when exactly this months is your appointment? really hope it goes well hun.

Isobel snow- hope you had a nice, relaxing holiday.

Godswill- where are you hun? Think and pray for you all the time, as I do for all the ladies on this thread.

Ren- it really has been long. Hope you are just busy being a mummy and that your LO is well.

Sister C-hope things are still going well for you in the weight loss department.  I personally am avoiding getting onto scales. Trying to lose weight but I don't think I'm doing a very good job of it as I'm getting no exercise whatsoever. 

Anyone heard from Soni lately? 

KP- nice to hear from you. Wow, time definitely flies as it only seemed like yesterday that I was getting inspiration from your story just as we were about to start IVF. Hope your DD is toddling around and is well.

As for us- DS is doing well and is changing very fast.  I am reminded daily of what we had to go through in order to have him and feel very very VERY VERY lucky to have him. I also pray for all of you on a daily basis.  Hope that all of our dreams come true.

Lots of love,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## shahina

Assalamu Alaikum dear sisters,

I have not been on here for a while. I was due to have my lap op today,but unfortunatly my younger sister has been in intensive care since 14th of Feb. She is still unconcious.

It has been a heart wrenching experience. On Thursday night, they said she would not make it, but alhamdulilah she is still fighting for her life.

Please may i make a special request and ask you to keep her in your dua's, her name is Shahirun.

Jazak Allah
Love Shahina


----------



## flame

slms
shahina - Ya Allah how old is your sis? hope and pray she pulls through... its reminders like these that make us realise that life is too short... May Allah help you and your family through this hard time. Aameen
w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone,

Shahina -   I'm so sorry to hear about your sister, what happened? Inshallah Allah(swt) will make the right decision for your sister. Inshallah she won't have to suffer. 

Alhumdulilah I had my hospital appointment and have been given the all clear to TTC (post operatively), but have been told to wait until my iron levels go up a bit as they are currently very very low.

Iman - great to hear that things are progressing with adoption. Inshallah you will get your new home and inshallah that will be the one filled with your lovely little family.

KP - old buddy!

Flame - it is hard, and you shouldn't feel bad that it is hard. When people are rude or insensitive always try and remember that you will get through this. It might not be today, but inshallah you will and you will appreciate it so much more when it does. Inshallah all our times will come, just try and stay strong and just think about all the people who have got through this and other things.

ShahShah - how is the little man?

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams
I don't know if anyone has seen this thread for the petition link for free ivf/icis across the board (no pct differences) inshallah everyone could sign it as it affects all of us

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=224342.0

love and duas to everyone

Snowbelle


----------



## flame

slms

jazakallah SNOW for bringing it to my attention have signed


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams everyone,

Ive signed too Snow 

Had a fantastic holiday not thinking of babies  and generally being a couple again.

Love and duas to all of you especially Shahina.  your sis makes a full recovery 

xxxxx


----------



## tanisha

salaams

*Flame* - lots of luck for your big day tomorrow, you can call me anytime if anything springs to mind last minute, i`ll be making dua for you and thinking of you, I have been there dont forget and understand your frustrations, but of you want anything in the NHS you have to fight for it, we wait along time for these appointments so make the most of it and say what you have to. inshallah your turn will come soon.

*Snow* - Thank you snow for bringing that petition to our attention

*Iman* - you are so strong in your thoughts and what you do, an inspiration for all os us on here, I really look up to you and pray that everything works for you and you have your beautiful family soon (and house)

*Shahina * - how is your sister, I pray that she is well

*ShahShah * - how is LO, he must be keeping you busy, i have my 20 week scan tomorrow, their is no excitement just fear and nerves, please keep me in your duas that all goes well tomorrow morning

Isobel Snow - good luck with your next cycle, inshallah this will be the one, just dont give up, I know easier said than done, I`ve been through teh highs and lows of this for many years now.

BooHoo Ren and anyone else I have missed out, lots of duas for you all please pray for my day tomorrow and that i get through this successfully, never did i realise that even after getting a BFP i would never realax

Tanisha x x x


----------



## Pearl.

Aslaam Aleykum to all sisters here..!!

Hope your all well and I have you all in my duas and thoughts.. 

Sorry I haven't been online for a while, life has been hectic and I have been on a rollercoaster of a ride with my emotions. My best friend is pregnant after TTC for 3mths, I'm really happy for her but deep down inside the pain of nearly 11 years of being childless really hurts. She tells me not to feel guilty for thinking like that and as a woman she understands my need for a child to complete me.

I've had 2 appointments since I last came here, the swabs have come back negative and the scan shows no problems. I've also had my first injection as we have found out that my husband has Hep B.  My blood tests came back normal apart fom my FSH which is really high at 12. The nurse did say that could be a false reading, as I have only one ovary and may not have ovulated that month. So I am having to repeat this test again.

Since I first went to my doc regarding my fertility my husbands results have always come on the low side. Over the 10 years he has had 4 tests to date. The first one showed 10 million sperm, the 2nd one 10 million again, the 3rd one 20 million and the recent one was 17 million. All tests showed low quality and movement. Each time i was told that we would need ICSI to have a baby.

I had my group session on 4/3, the nurse had a look at the result and said your husbands results are fine, 55% of the 17 million had good quality and movement was ok, so therefore we should be looking at IVF and not ICSI  ..in her words why should the embrologist interfere when nature can take it's cause. I told her all his tests showed low count and quality and deep inside my heart was fixed on ICSI. She has now asked for the test to be repeated so that a decision can be made which treatment is best for us.

Both of us have had a blood test to check for Thalassemia and Cystic Fibrosis as no one had checked this in the past. I am now praying that these results come back negative so that I can go ahead with my treatement. It's going to be a year in MAY that my name came up on the waiting list and since then I have had one trial after another. I said to my husband Allah (SWT) is really testing us and look at all the blood tests, operations I have had. Each prick of the needle wipes out sins, so we are blessed after all, we are near Allah (SWT). That bought a lot of comfort to my heart. I know some ignorrant people think we are being punished for a sin but they really don't have a clue what we childless couples go through.

Another problem has arisen, the PCT haven't transfered the funds ( i was transfered to a hospital who have the facilities to carry out IVF for couples who have Hepatitis and other illnesses like HIV) so i'm waiting for a call from the nurse who I saw to confirm the funding is in place and when we can start IVF or ICSI. 

At the consultation I shed a lot of tears when I was told about the high FSH and the funding not being in place, the nurse was not sympathetic and when I said it's been a long journey for me she said.."Well it's been a long journey for all couples who come here"..Stupid woman i'm an individual not a stat, I so wanted to scream at her let out all my anger and frustration but maintained my silence and walked out with red eyes with the confusion of what treatment I am going to have hanging over me like a black cloud. I thought the nurses would treat as with some sympathy, I know they deal with infertility all day long and maybe have never gone through it themselves but that does not excuse the fact that they should be willing to come down to our level and make us feel strong and tell us that people have had success, rather than make me feel guilty for thinking I am the only one suffering with infertility. 

I also asked for a female doc when it comes to transfering the eggs back if Insh'Allah it gets to that point. Be prepared to be shocked with her reply.."Oh we have a lovely muslm male doctor here aswell"  ...I felt like hitting her over the head with something 
I asked for a female not a "MUSLIM" to deal with me. I did say religion is not a factor here, the gender of the consultant is. AARRGGHH she really made me angry, If i had my younger sister with me that day, that nurse would have had to hear a few french words, me being me I walk away quietly. Is it not enough that we are having to go through all this, that we have to put up with such behaviour from the people we put our trust in and confide with our private matters.  

SORRY girlz for the rant..had to get it off my chest. Speak Soon..Insh'Allah  

PS..Tanisha thanks for the PM, I am feeling stronger about injection myself, even though I am terrified of needles  

Sorry for any spelling mistakes or if something doesn't make sense, it's getting late for me and I'm finding it hard getting up at 6am for namaaz after 9 days of break


----------



## flame

slms

Pearl - i thought it were only me feeling all confused and frustrateed after an appointment... i had my clinic appoint ment last friday where we went to speak to the consultant and the urologist to decide the way forward.. so far My DH has frozen his sperm 2 times and each time the quality is poor so they asked us to repeat again....for us this means booking a hotel near the hospital, producing the sample then rushing off to the hotel, and then coming back to the hotel to take a bath and rushing back home which is a aprox 1hour 30 mins drive.... and so when the consultant asks us to repaeat i explain how difficult it is and he turns round and tells us think of it as a holiday...OMG I fumed and told him that if he thinks this is some sort of fun then think again the bloody cheek   ...... ........ 
...... ..................................... we had in our mind that for our icsi we preferred to have SSE on the day so i mentioned this to the 2 docs and agin OMG they told us that "ARE YOU CRAZY?" ....... of course we're not but hang on a minute if the frozen sperm is of poor quality why play around with it and why put it through the defrost and thaw procedure?  ..... ......
...... ....OK enough of my ranting to top up with pearls.. hey but yeah it makes you think if they see so many patients like us then why don't they speak to us in a way that helps us get through this...like pearl I have come back from my clinic appointments crying 3 times and once me and dh were arguing over what to do next...alhadulillah through all the tears, arguments and hugs it has made us closer and stronger but some times you feel when will the day come OH ALLAH make it easy for us all and shower your mercy upon us and answer our prayers!  Aameen!

It feel good having got that of my chest.... I'm trying to ring the clinic to ask when our turn is for the icsi cycle so then we have more of an idea if we want to try agian for sperm freezing or if we go ahead with what we've got and if what we have is of poor quality then they will have no choice but to do SSE on the day...

also can any1 answer this question for me Is it possible to assist your dh on the day of egg collection to produce sperm cos the doc told me that on the day b4 we sedate you, you can go to a hotel and help DH produce a sample?

confusion confusion

slms 2 all
w/s
flame


----------



## thinendometrium

Assalamu alaykum my dear sisters

I hope that you are all very well.

Pearl and Flame - I'm so sorry to be hearing of such lack of empathy from health care workers - how awful. I think if someone starts treating people like statistics as Pearl says, they should seriously consider changing jobs because we're talking about individuals here. People who have gone through agony individually and as couples and for whom you are the only resort. They really should put themselves in our shoes - just the waiting between appointments and agonising over what has gone on and what will go on next is enough, let alone the years of heartache and disappointment.

Flame- yes you can help your DH produce a sample on egg collection day. They ask for the sample from DH before you go into theatre for the procedure and they give you the option of going with him to the 'production room'.

I hope that both of you start your cycles very very soon and that you are successful the very first time. Remember that Allah must really love if He is testing you to this extent as a Mo'min is always placed in hardship. But after every hardship there is relief and may yours come very very soon and may you both have your longed for babies in your arms towards the end of 2010/early 2011.

Once you do start your cycle or as you're about to start your cycle, you might want to be reading someone's dairy - my IVF diary can be found here (I remember being very honest and sincere about everything written in there as I wanted it to be useful for anyone undergoing a cycle after me - especially my dear Muslim Posters):

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=172995.0

All the girls on this thread are in my prayers daily.

My love to all the sisters.
Thinendometrium x


----------



## Iman

Assalaamu alaikum sisters

Flame and Pearl sorry to hear the uncaring attitudes you have been on the end of. Can relate to feeling like you are being treated like a statistic - me and DH had this feeling too with our consultant when we were going through investigations. He must have seen dozens of people like us day in day out and he was excellent but we had to probe for information since he did seem to kind of take the attitude that because he knew all about it, we must do too.....still it can't be an easy job but a little bed-side or desk-side manner would have helped! big hug to both of you. Go home and scream into a pillow once you're outta there and get it off your chest to help you feel better......also reminds me of nightmare appointment I had when having internal ultrasound with male Muslim Dr....shudder....another lack of consideration of how uncomfortable and personal this whole process is for us. Anyway.....moving on from that experience, too cringey to think about again...oh and yes Flame, you can assist your DH with sample, we were offered this choice. 

No real news from us. Still no new home found!! we looking to rent and only need to give 1 months notice but getting nowhere fast. Pls make du'a we find somewhere soon insha'Allah. On the plus side, we have now finished all the paperwork home study that we had - have written somewhere in region of 30 sides of A4 ( typed) between us through it....practically a thesis.....but all done now!! they will be visiting our referees soon insha'Allah and once the home situaiton is sorted we can go to Panel insha'Allah - aiming for mid to late April. Really dont want to delay anymore then need to cos of housing situation BUT I do understand its Qadr either way and ultimately our timing and the timing of the availability of the child need to 'synch' which is essentially Qadr and nothing more. Frustrating now but will all make sense in the end I guess.......


anyway Im waffling now hectic day at work, going to have some horlicks and go to bed!! so glamourous!! lol

much love and du'a xxxx


----------



## Snazk

Salams to all, it's been a while since I posted, just wanted to check in and see how you are all doing.


----------



## cookies81

Iman will keep you in my duaa your eman will bring you lots of good things inshALLAH


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom dear sisters

My apologies for my absence. TTC was off the agenda for a few months as I focused on losing weight. Also since I am now friends on ** with some of the sisters here I don't feel as comfortable writing private stuff here. Alhamdililah things have been fine in my marriage - of course when we are not TTC everything is better. I've been to the hospital a few times. There were some issues that arose that had gone undetected and the hospital messed up again by not giving me the treatment I needed for 5 months because they forgot to process the results. So both of us have had more treatment and are waiting on results. Actually dh has to have another test which he HATES. He is only going to do it because I got hysterical and wanted a divorce if he wasn't going to do what it takes to have a child. I even filled out the Khula forms. He was asking me if I'm sure I want a divorce and I'm saying I WANT A BABY!! He wants to leave it on the back burner until he is in a better position financially. I couldn't get him to understand I'm 42. I haven't got time to mess around until he feels like coming on board. Also the consultant is not very keen on helping me because he says I have "relationship problems". So dh is going to have to come in and undo the damage he did last year by telling the consultant that our marriage was at zero. The consultant hasn't seen him since, only me, so he thinks I am in this alone, but I'm not, because dh drives me to the hospital every time and waits outside. But I suppose the impression is that I am all alone and that I am the only one who wants a child. Dh says we should wait until we are out of debt which could take 5 years  - at 47 I don't think they will do IVF for me, if I'm even alive then. I tried reminding him that with every child Allah sends its risq. I was trying to get Dh to understand that I really want to try my very best to conceive. It's hard when men don't understand things like the biological clock etc. They can be fathers when they are 90, but my time is running out. I can see the age marks on my hands, the grey streaks in my hair, the wrinkles around my eyes - they weren't there when I got married but they definitely are now and masha Allah I've got good skin and look younger than I am.

I have lost 3 stone weight and am trying to get fit and to study. I have spent the last 3 months or more at dh's house, as the lodger is incarcerated and we had the house to ourselves. I had bought new clothes that were suitable to wear in the house around the lodger and it turned out I didn't need most of them! Qadr Allah.

I haven't had time to read the posts, and I won't have time to catch up for a while as I'm studying fairly intensively. But don't forget me. Please keep me in your du'as and keep updating your profiles when a milestone is reached. From these I see that some of us have got BFPs and others have had babies!! Masha Allah.

May Allah bless us all with healthy happy pious children and may we be worthy of being entrusted with the care of Allah's slaves. Amin

Love to all
Sister C


----------



## cookies81

Oh sister c wa aliakum alsalam , Ive been wonering were youve been   glad to hear that you r studying and losing weight, I got my second bfn )alhamdulialah) and tryin again in may (inshALLAH)WISH I could lose some weight by then   anyway lots of   your way


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone
Sister C - Mash'Allah! Wow! That level of weight loss is really great, you must be so proud of yourself   . Alhumdulilah I've also been trying to lose the weight I gained since the miscarriage and so far have lost 2 kg just another 6kg to go!!!   It never ceases to amaze me how I never realise when I put weight on and how hard it is to take it off. Inshallah we will both get there.

Salams to everyone 

love

Snowbelle


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams everyone

WOW 3 stone Sister C  That is so fantastic  Well done!!!!!! 

Cookie- I seem to have missed your BFN, Im so sorry honey xxx 

Snow- Hope your feeling brighter, I know this month must be difficult for you hun  xxx

Im okay, DH is home tomorrow after 3weeks away so really looking forward to seeing him 

xxxxxx


----------



## cookies81

salamu alekoum!
thanx isobel, but im all ready for my new tx inshALLAH


----------



## Pearl.

Aslaam Aleykum 



flame said:


> Pearl - i thought it were only me feeling all confused and frustrateed after an appointment... i had my clinic appoint ment last friday where we went to speak to the consultant and the urologist to decide the way forward.. so far My DH has frozen his sperm 2 times and each time the quality is poor so they asked us to repeat again....for us this means booking a hotel near the hospital, producing the sample then rushing off to the hotel, and then coming back to the hotel to take a bath and rushing back home which is a aprox 1hour 30 mins drive.... and so when the consultant asks us to repaeat i explain how difficult it is and he turns round and tells us think of it as a holiday...OMG I fumed and told him that if he thinks this is some sort of fun then think again the bloody cheek  ...... ........


Whats wrong with these people ? They chose to be in this profession, knowing that they will be dealing with people going through a rollercoaster of emotions, questions and worries. So he thinks your on a holiday, i strongly suggest that you report him for this insensitive comment..  . Insh'Allah everything will get better soon for all of us. My dua is with you huni. 



thinendometrium said:


> Pearl and Flame - I'm so sorry to be hearing of such lack of empathy from health care workers - how awful. I think if someone starts treating people like statistics as Pearl says, they should seriously consider changing jobs because we're talking about individuals here. People who have gone through agony individually and as couples and for whom you are the only resort. They really should put themselves in our shoes - just the waiting between appointments and agonising over what has gone on and what will go on next is enough, let alone the years of heartache and disappointment.


I totally agree with you..they chose to treat patients dealing with infertility, a little bit of compassion won't go astray.



Iman said:


> still it can't be an easy job but a little bed-side or desk-side manner would have helped! big hug to both of you. Go home and scream into a pillow once you're outta there and get it off your chest to help you feel better......also reminds me of nightmare appointment I had when having internal ultrasound with male Muslim Dr....shudder....another lack of consideration of how uncomfortable and personal this whole process is for us.


I think we all have suffered in the hands of the professionals, we trusted to deal with us with care and make the whole experience a lot more bearing and smooth. An internal ultrasound with any male doctor is a nightmare, but a muslim one somehow makes it even worse. 



Snazk said:


> Salams to all, it's been a while since I posted, just wanted to check in and see how you are all doing.


Walaikum Aslaam, pleased to meet you 



SisterC said:


> Asalam alaikom dear sisters
> 
> My apologies for my absence. TTC was off the agenda for a few months as I focused on losing weight


Walaikum Aslaam Sister C, MashAllah thats an impressive amount you have lost. My willpower has gone out the window. I don't know whats wrong with me, imy sugar level keeps on dropping and i feel i have to eat something, but I don't reach out for chocolates or crisps. I've even become addicted Diet Coke (1 calorie in the whole can) . Somehow the weight doesn't want to come off anymore . Best of luck with everything, Insh'Allah you will get what we all pray for every minute of the day. Ameen sumAmeen.



cookies81 said:


> I got my second bfn )alhamdulialah) and tryin again in may (inshALLAH)


Cookies I am so sorry to hear about your BFN, never give up hope, keep praying and Insh'Allah by the end of this year you will have good news for all of us.



isobel snow drop said:


> Salaams everyone
> Im okay, DH is home tomorrow after 3weeks away so really looking forward to seeing him
> 
> xxxxxx


Walaikum Aslaam isobel.

LOL i'm sure he's just as pleased to see you.. 

*
PS: I should have started my period on tuesday, it's friday now and no sign of it. I know I'm not pregnant, we have to use contraception as my husband has Hep B and i need to finish the course of injections. Only had the first one as of yet. Each day is torture as I am due to start IVF next month and need to call the hospital to let them know that I have started and to pick up my prescription for the drugs  AF plz come quickly, my life is on hold until then *


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,
Good to see that there is so much chatter here, its been a while since it was this busy.

Its funny what Flame and Pearl have said about their experiences with medical staff. My DH despises the reception staff at our GPs anyway I was unwell this week so DH had to take our cat to the vets. He (DH) came back astonished that the vet and everyone at the vet was so nice! He even suggested that the reception staff go the vets for work experience to learn how to be nice to people!!!
So far the hospital has been good, but with other medical issues I've had a few problems. I've found complaining in writing is one of the few things that actually enables me to feel better and feel as if I am not stewing in my anger. 

Pearl - inshallah your AF will come soon, probably a little stage fright because it knows about the IVF. I say relax!

Isobel - how are you? Thanks for asking after me. I was feeling really desolate last week but DH said something which really helped me and inshallah I'm praying that it will help me move on. Inshallah we both get another chance x

Iman - hows the house hunting going?

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## cookies81

Pearl thank you for your sweet post, and inshALLAH your AF will show up soon it loves to play games with us huh! alhamdulilah!


----------



## Pearl.

Aslaam Alaikum 

^ Thanks Flame 

So quiet here, where is everyone  

AF did arrive 5 days late, on day 3 I had a repeat blood test to check for my FSH. I made a complaint at the centre, considering the way I have been treated and the attitude of the receptionists, the first point of contact. So will be putting it all into writing very soon.

Back to the consultation with the nurse, my last FSH was 12 and she did say that was a bit too high. She kept on saying "your ovary is stubborn" and I asked does that mean I'm not ovulating ? Again the same answer your ovary is stubborn..so whats that supposed to mean ? I stopped asking her anything in case she puts it down in my records that I'm an awkward patient  

I asked about the blood tests they did for Thalassemia and Cystic Fibrosis, I was told these results can take up to 6 weeks to come back, so why not do them at the first appointment ? She said it's up to you if you want to go ahead with the treatment without the results..AARRGHHH. I had them on 4/3/10 and it's only been 4 weeks now, I am due to start IVF in 2 weeks before the results are back InshAllah. What do I do ?  

I called the hospital on Friday and have been left shocked that my FSH has gone up to 14. I have the one ovary, suffer with endo so that all rolled into one can be the cause of it being so high. I've read that wheatgrass can help and some woman have sworn by it, but then  I've also read that just because I have a high FSH does not mean I won't be able to produce good eggs.

Anyone of you had the same problem and what can I do to get this FSH sorted ?

Allah Hafiz


----------



## tanisha

salaam sisters

sorry have not been online for a while, got a viral infection so been in and out of hospital all week, please make dua for me and the pregnancy. I`m not sure if this was discussed but private IVf patients are able to get cheaper drugs prescribed at Asda. One of my friends currently having IVF at Halifax (like me) has been told that she can get her drugs from Asda too, potentially saving her £800 per cycle.

the article is available on: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1255041/Asda-sell-IVF-drugs-820-discount.html

good luck to all the sisters on this forum, may Allah (SWT) accept all your duas.

tanisha x x x

/links


----------



## Chocolatebox

Salaams Ladies

Have not been on FF for a while, hope you are all well.

Pearl77
I saw your post about egg quality and as i have grade 4 endo myself totally understand your question about egg quality and high FSH. There are things that you can take to lower your FSH but it does take time for it to take effect, a few months is generally how long it takes to see any changes. Some clinics are fixated on the perfect FSH (of 10 and under) when in reality it is only one indicator of our ovarian reserve, other clinics take AMH results over that of FSH. With an FSH of 14 it would mean that they would need to give you quite a high dosage of Ovary stimulation medication to make your ovaries go loopy and produce lots of eggs. The only real way of knowing the egg quality is at the time of egg collection and their response to fertilisation. 
It is definitely not a hard and fast rule that those with low FSH have better egg quality and vice versa, and it is also very true that perfect embryos do not all result in live births and once again vice versa. 
Spirulina, DHEA, Wheatgrass & accupuncture have worked for others in lowering their FSH but in all honesty i personally dont believe Western medicine (IVF) is comprehensive enough when dealing with infertility. They are fixated on fixing the problem, not looking at the cause. I am taking Chinese medicine at the moment and regularly have acupuncture sessions, i find acupuncture really helps especially when i have had IVF cycles. 
I also believe that Stress can elevate your FSH levels as well (personal experience), it is so easy to say but please try to relax when you start your cycle. I think Stress is underestimated as to how powerful it is and how it can take over your body and stop it from functioning correctly. 
When you start your cycle, try to take what people say with a pinch of salt like for e.g that your Ovary is "stubborn", it definitely does not mean that you do not ovulate, they can check with a blood test to see if you ovulate (although not now as you are due to start ICSI). I remember my first cycle, in the middle of stimming when the doctor said to me "oh you only have a few follies.. we were expecting more!!". I was shocked i didn't know what to say.. or what he meant... of course when i got home i cried!! (it takes a lot to make me cry) so when my hubby got home from work he panicked and kept asking me what was wrong, and i kept saying over and over that i didnt have a lot of follies and he kept asking what it meant lol!! we kept going round in circles, i went back to the clinic 2 days later prepared with all these questions and when that doc scanned me she said well done, your follies are growing nicely....... lol it is a ROLLERCOASTER... please prepare yourself to go through a range of emotions but try if you can to have some acupuncture or even reflexology with practitioners who understand IVF as you will find they can be a great help. 

Good luck, inshallah all will go well, stay positive.

p.s Don't forget to carry on taking your prenatal vitamins. 

x

p.p.s There are a number of books on IVF/Inf - i found "Zita West's Guide to getting Pregnant" a good read, and it has a few sections on IVF which are really helpful when trying to get to grips with the different IVF stages. Although if you are looking for something more comprehensive try Amazon and read through some of the readers reviews.


----------



## honeyz

Salam girlz hope everyone is well
I found out bout the asda prices today and thought id post my findings as it may save some of you time.
microgynon £2.82 for 1 packet
ganirelix x6 £21.90
pregnyl 2 ampules £6.42
dalicin 1 box (dnt knw but not mcuh as above)
cyclogest 400mg x21 £15
and the big killer puregon 300ius £99.30 so for 10 days it would be £993.0
those are the drugs for a short protocol i think unless iv misses some of them out.
But the hospital will sell you this whole package for £811.37
So to sum it up the asda BIG STORY about cheap drugs was just  hype in my opinion.
Unfortuntly ivf is not cheap in this country and also with the post code lottery system not fair either .
Then again if it works then you dont mind spending any amount , oh well I hope and pray that Allah makes it easy and successfulfor us all.
Inshallah 

ps. what is bubbles?


----------



## shahina

Assalamu Alaikum dear sisters,

Hope you are all doing well inshallah.

Well, i have not posted on here for almost 9 weeks now. My younger sister who is 29 years old was in intensive care for 9 weeks. She continues to be in hospital.

She had a rare strain of pneumonia and the H1N1 swine flu virus. All her major organs failed and at one point she was bleeding to death. She also had numerous operations.

Everyday, for the first 3 weeks we were told that she would not make it, but alhamdulilah she has started to open her eyes.

I just want to thank all the sisters who kept her in their prayers.

I look at life so differently now. I had a fixation on wanting a baby so much and now i'm content. If Allah (swt) wills it then it will happen. My motto is, love the family we have rather then being consumed by what cannot have just yet. Inshallah, i pray that we are all blessed with wonderful pious children.

Love to all.
Shahina


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Shahina,
Alhumdulilah I am so pleased to hear that your sister has survived the worst inshallah. When you didn't come back I had begun to fear the worst. I really pray that Allah (swt) rains his mercy on your sister and gives her the strength to fight back and regain her life to a full level of normality. Inshallah Allah(swt) will ease your pain and your family's pain for having gone through so much.  

Subhan'Allah it is so true that we spend so much time concentrating on what we want rather than appreciating what is around us and effectively what we are ignoring. I for one have spent the past few weeks trying not to concentrate on conception. Since my pregnancy/miscarriage DH and I have been put to the back of the waiting list which is fair enough as I did get pregnant but not fair as we still have been trying for a while now. Neither of us feel the immediate desire to go off and go privately ...inshallah we will get there. In the same way I pray that you get there too.

love and duas to everyone a better post on another day.

love
Snowbelle


----------



## Maarias

Salaam ladies,
I haven't posted on here in ages, but just read Shahina's post:
AH I am sooo pleased to hear that your sis is making a recovery. I will keep you in my duas sis.

Hope everyone else is well?
Mariax


----------



## Iman

Asslaamu alaikum

Shahina I am very glad to hear your sister is getting better, masha'allah. You are very right about appreciating those you have around you, it is a shame that sometimes we find these things easy to forget. 

Honez and Snow and Pearl and everyone else nice to hear from you! Been a bit quiet on here recently!

We are going through the final stages now preceeding the Approval Panel insha;allah. We still havent found a new home though!!! But Social worker is busy writing up case file and visiting referees and few other bits and pieces so insha'allah we will be ok for time. Originally it was esitmated to be at Panel in April/May but I think its gonna be more like early June insha'allah. I have to say the process has gone very quickly alhamdulillah or at least it seemed to because we always had things they needed us to do and appointments to look towarss, but this last bit ( apart from house hunting) is all about waiting for them and a bit of nowjhere land!! So now, near the end it is feeling a bit like its dragging but Im trying to remain patient!!!

Much love and du'a to all

xx


----------



## honeyz

Salam nice to hear from you too Iman.
Shahina I read bout ur sister Allhumudlliah Im glad shes doin beta, it must be very hard for ur family right now. I pray tht she makes a full and fast recovery Inshallah
 to all


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams,

Im so pleased your sister is on the road to recovery Shahina  I   she fully recovers soon Inshallah

Iman- Wonderful news that your journey to parenthood is going to plan,   that you find a house soon xxxx

 to everyone xxx


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

I wrote a long message and lost it! insha Allah this one makes it. Alhamdililah I am fine - nothing to complain of, and no need to vent alhamdililah. Insha Allah starting another 4 months of Clomid next cycle. Hope it doesn't turn me into a banshee again. I have lost a fair bit of weight but more to go. No other news. I'll probably be back soon - insha Allah I won't be too bad this time.

Alhamdililah, you all really helped me when I needed you. May Allah grant us all children either in this life or the next.

I am too tired to write more.

Please add me to your list of dua
SisterC


----------



## thinendometrium

Assalamu alaykum my dear sisters

Sorry so long since my last post.  I   for you all on a daily basis.

Shahina- have been praying for your sister and I'm SOOOOOO PLEASED that she's turning a corner, AH. May she speed along her recovery and be home safely very soon.

Iman- not long to go until panel!  Very exciting!  Hope house hunting goes well.

Sister C- well done on weight loss!  I'm attempting that at the moment but it's very tough going.  Good luck with clomid and inshaAllah it suits you well this time round.

Snowbelle- glad to hear that you are well. I like your positive mental attitude.

Tanisha- hope you're fully mended now from the viral illness and that your pregnancy is going well. Not too long now til 3rd trimester!  

Flame, Pearl- have you started treatment?  I'm due to start an ICSI cycle in May inshaAllah and nerves are kicking in (along with excitement though).

Maarias- hope DS2 is growing nicely.  He's now nearly 4 and a half months old! Where does the time fly?

Anyone heard from Ren? How is she? Is she and LO ok?  I'm concerned that we haven't heard from her at all.  InshaAllah all is very well and she's just very busy being a mummy.

To everyone else and to all newbies- salaams.

Please keep us in your prayers.

My love to you all,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## tanisha

Was-salaam sisters

Hope you all doing well and thank you thinendometrium I am much better, however my parenst now have the infection much worse and its awful seeing them both so ill at this age, please make dua for them.  I am now 27 weeks and still taking each day with caution, especially after we heard on a BFP thread that someone lost their daughter at 27weeks it came as a real shock, will I ever relax on thsi journey.

You sisters are all in my duas and inshallah everyones time will come:

When you feel like giving up, remember why you held on for so long in the first place  - this is what i tell myself all the time.

Please keep me in your duas that I get through this pregnancy successfull with a healthy and pios child 

PS if any of you have any Arabic name suggestions (short beginning with A or M) with beautiful meanings then please fwd them on, I will be grateful.  We had so many names in mind but over the 7years of trying to conceive all the names were taken.
x x x Tani


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams ladies

Just a quick one to say Thin don't worry about Ren she had a baby boy a couple of months back  and is busy enjoying motherhood 

Love and duas to you all


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Ladies,
Inshallah just a quick message today to let you know that we are having a meet up on Sunday 2nd May in central London (lunch time) if anyone would like to come along please send me a PM. Inshallah it will be great to see some new faces.

Tanisha - will have a think about some names

Isobel - what are your plans for tx? Did you guys get your holiday?

Thinny - inshallah your next treatment will be positive too

love and duas for everyone

love

Snowbelle


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams Snow- We had a great holiday thanks in Tunisia, it was lovely to spend some "normal" time together  Im currently on my 2ww and 4 days past a 5 day transfer of 2 early blasts so please make dua for me as Im not feeling very postive at the moment  Hope your ok hun and you can start trying very soon 

Tanisha- I have a book of names so Ill try to dig it out and have a look


----------



## thinendometrium

Salaams my dear sisters

Hope you've all had a good weekend.

Isobel snow drop- THANK YOU for letting me know about Ren, mashaAllah, that's fantastic news!  If you're in contact with her, please send her my congratulations and best wishes.  As for you, gosh, you kept it quiet!  Please be positive  , Allah is with you and your two precious blasts.  It WILL work this time and it/they will be a keeper/keepers inshaAllah!  Keeping you in my prayers      . Please let us know how you get on. The 2ww is a killer and is full of so many ups and downs and thinking and over-thinking and over-analysing every small twinge and sensation.  If you are feeling like a chat, please PM, am here for you.

Snowbelle- thank you hun for your good wishes, I really appreciate it.  Wishing you all the very best.

Tanisha- boy or girl names? As for 'A', I can think of Adam and Ayoob for boys and Asia and Aisha for girls.  That's about it for now!

Godswill- have been thinking about you lots, how are you?

Shahina- how is your sister getting on? InshaAllah from strength to strength.

Iman, Pearl, Sister C, Honeyz, Taya, Maarias, Flame, Cookies and everyone else I have missed out, hope you are all well.

Thinendometrium x


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams everyone,

Thin- Thank you honey its all very much appreciated  Ren does pop on and reads our posts, she had some health problems after the birth but is now fine and just feels very blessed to be where she is right now  Im currently going a bit  have no proper symptoms but do have AF pains and headache 
xxxxx

Tanisha- hope you got my pm with the names, I know there was quite a few to mull over  xxx


----------



## tanisha

salaams 

hope all the sisters are doing well, all of you are in my duas

Isobel snow drop - Jazakallah for that lovely long list, DH and i will be going through them this weekend inshallah.- and dont look for symptoms, the night before my BFP i got all teh period cramps and sickness that i get every month, went into teh clinic in tears as had made up my mind that it had failed ofr the 5th time.  keep patience and inshallah all will work out well.

keep me in your duas

Tanisha x


----------



## isobel snow drop

Thanks Tanisha 

If your not sure of any of the meanings of the names you like on the list tell me and ill pm you with them xxx Feeling much better today infact Ill pm you now


----------



## flame

slms sisters
hope all are well....

its been a while since ive posted yet i have been reading all posts

shahina -  how is ur sister? good to hear she is recovering.. hope and pray she is better soon. May All..h grant her shifaa kaamila

iman - hows house hunting? hope youve found the perfect place hence keeping you busy..

snow- hope ur good

sister c - praying for you hope all is well

thin - good luck with icsi i pray insha al..h all goes well.. i dont start tx until july/aug the nurse said she will ring me nearer the time to clarify exactly when i'm to start tx... i will probably call in june to see if my turn has come any closer

slms and prayers to all
w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## baby maryam

As salam alaykum to all muslim sisters on the FF..

I am new here, just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Eman, I am 35 yrs old. I am originally from the Balkans, but live in Libya now. 

Hope that I get to know you through this forum and that we shall be support for each other.

Salamat to all sisters and I am sending you plenty of positive energy from warm Tripoli...


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams baby maryam

Just wanted to send you a big    for what you have been through lately, it's so hard to stay positive so I hope everyone can help you through your loss.

My update is I got another + but started bleeding a few days later heavily (far heavier than my normal heavy period  ) Still testing + so having to go for bloods every two days to make sure they are coming down naturally and to also make sure its not ectopic  

Love to everyone


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone

Baby Maryam - a big welcome to you   inshallah you will find so much support through this thread. 

Isobel       thinking about you lots. I don't really know what else to say. Inshallah you will get another chance   

Flame - how are things with you? Have you started any treatment?

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## tanisha

salaams everyone

big welcome to Baby Maryam, inshallah your dreamw illc ome true soon and dont give up.

Isolbel, please keep strong I know its hard, mashallah you are blessed with two beautiful children, I make dua they help you get through this difficult time


Flame - not long now, you keep on top with the clinic and ring them first thing in June, dont forget this means the world for you but to them your a number on a list.

Hope all the other sisters are doing well, keep me in your duas and keep strong, I can understand what a tough journey it is after going through the works for diagnosis and then gettings uccess at the 5th attempt, not quite their yet a few more months to go, please pray for me 

Tanisha x x x


----------



## baby maryam

As salam alaykum,
thank you, all of you- for the welcoming.

Isobel, do not give up. There is always sunshine after rain... maybe there is still hope for this one. Allahu alem. Sometimes it is just a test for us... wa alhamdullillah ala kul hal. 

Tanisha, may Allah be with you and help you through your pregnancy and make it easy ameen.

Salamat to all of you, love- Eman (baby maryam)


----------



## flame

slms

Baby Maryam - A great BIG WELCOME... glad you found us! wishing the best for you and the rest.

Tanisha - did u get my pm? i sent u lots of girls and boys names? how are ur parents?

isobel - hang in there!     InshaAllah there's gonna be plenty more days of sunshine and happiness..

snow - haven't started tx yet i'm on the waiting list... the clinic are saying around Aug/ sept yet i will call in June to see if i can start tx b4 then....

slms 2 all
flamexx


----------



## tanisha

Salaams sisters

Flame: Jazakallah for the names list it was beautiful, I was sure I replied.  alhamdolillah mum is well but dad isn`t please make dua for him, GP is a nightmare, just cant get him to refer my dad to a specialist, doenst take a professional to confirm the drugs hes prescribing are not working.  Please keep him in your duas.

Isobel - are you ok, have not heard from you

hope the rest of you are doing well too and keeping strong, this is just a testing time and inshallah it will come to an end soon

Tanisha


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom dear sisters

I have only popped in and out over the last 5 months or so, because things had halted for me, and subhan Allah when you are not trying to conceive marriage is a completely different relationship. Dh has been diagnosed with Diabetes, High Blood Pressure, High Cholesterol and he is a chronic asthmatic as well.

I have tears in my eyes as I read through the last few posts, and want to thank sincerely those who remembered me. May Allah reward them all especially thin. For those of you who have miscarried or lost young babies, insha Allah your babies are waiting for you in Jennah, making du'a you get to join them there. For those who have had a successful pregnancy and birth, may your children be a source of good deeds for you when you are in your grave.

Insha Allah I start 4 months of Clomid treatment 2moro. This time they are not going to scan me and do follicle tracking - they are just going to do a day 21 blood test. I have lost a lot of weight but am still obese. I have been suffering badly with my bipolar disorder for the last 8 weeks. Very high, very low, and mood swings. Allah alone knows how this is going to be affected by the Clomid. Last time I turned into a raging banshee and I was WELL as regards the bipolar.

Well everything is Qadr Allah, so insha Allah I'll be in touch more as I climb back on the ttc wagon.

Also, I want to thank you all for everything over the years - your support has contributed to good deeds you may never know about, but insha Allah you will get the reward for you all you have contributed to. You have inspired me to set up a forum for sisters in my own country - you're welcome to take a peek, and I ask your du'as for its success. You can find out more at http://sisters-4-sisters.motionsforum.com

I look forward to your company and support as I embark on the FF 'ship' again and hope you will accept me as if I've never been away.

Love and du'a for all
SisterC

/links


----------



## Pearl.

Aslaam Aleykum sisters 

I've meaning to come online and update everyone with my journey, but something or another comes up. 

*Taya*:- Thanks for the advice and yes I totally agree with you that this is one big rollercoaster, the ups and downs really take the strength out of me.

*Shahina*:- I'm so sorry to hear about your sister, may Allah (SWT) watch over her and give her all the strength to get better again. Ameen SumAmeen.

*Iman*:- How is the house hunting going? It's so hard finding a place where you can feel the right vibe. I've been house hunting for about 2 years, but have decided to stay put for a while as the property market is unpredictable. So I've decided to get some cosmetic work done on the house..freshen it up after 8 years of the same old surroundings.

*Isobel Snow Drop*:- I'm ever so sorry to hear about your loss..May Allah (SWT) give you the strength to carry on and bless you with a child naturally. Ameen SumAmeen. Dua and hugs for you sister. 

*Sister C:- *Oh thats really good news, at least one of us has the willpower to carry on with losing weight.  
Congratulations on the forum, I'll be taking a peek after finishing here. Insh'Allah.

*Thinendometrium*:- Thats really good news we're going to be cycle buddies InshAllah  . Insh'Allah I should be starting by 23rd of this month.

*Tanisha* :- My dua is with you..may Allah (SWT) watch over you. Sis please read Surah Al Kahf every friday..it helps with the pregnancy  . I really like the name Amaani for a girl, which means desire and Muaaz for a boy.
How is your dad now..? May Allah (SWT) give uncle ji strength and health. If your GP won't refer then I would get a 2nd opinion..I've learnt that if we don't put our foot down things are not dealth with the way we want them to.

*Snowbelle*:- How are things with you huni ? 

*Flame*:- The worst part is the waiting list. Please use these waiting months to enjoy yourself..make lots of dua and relax as much as you can. Get your mind and body in the best frame before the real test starts. May Allah (SWT) bless you with a child sis without having to go through the pain and trial of ICSI. Ameen SumAmeen.

*Baby Maryam*:- Welcome to FF  . I'm sorry to hear about your BFN. May Allah (SWT) give you the strength to carry on and I pray that he blesses you with a child naturally..no more pain of needles,scans and waiting.

Heres my update :-

My last FSH was 17 and not 14 as the nurse told me over the phone. I've just about had enough of the mistakes and errors of Coventy Walsgrave.   . I saw a specialist and she carried out an AMH test which I had to pay £76 for..the results have come back low at 1.9. So now they are looking at a short protocol for me as the long one will not have the same effect. As the consultant puts it..we want to give you the best chance.

I was asked to phone in and book a scan for the 2nd day of my period, which was 27th April. I had to go in 8am in the morning and was taken into a room by the nurse. She told me to get undressed and left me alone in there with my husband not before mentioning that they had squeezed me in before the patients who had "REAL"
appointments. I'm really not a morning person and was ready for a bit of  if I heard another comment like that.. Naturally I wanted to go to the toilet before she scanned me so I made a quick dash to the nearest toilet. On my way out I heard the nurse saying tuting and saying oh hurry up  ..I was like wot the hell is wrong with her, then again I have already come across her bad attitude. She was the one that I had my group consultation with, she was really rude and when I started to cry on the delay of my funds being transfered over, and said "it's been a long journey for me" and she made a sarcastic comment.."Well it's been a long journey for everyone that comes here" 

I waited 10 mins before she came back to do the scan which showed normality. I was then told to take a seat in another room..excitement was starting to kick in thinking thats it finally I'm going to start my IVF, but then I get the bad news. Although I had been given all the meds I was told that I needed to take Cetrocide instead of the nasal spray and that they did not have any in stock at the pharmacy. If I was to buy it from elsewhere it would cost a couple of hundred pounds, but they will have to put a request in for the NHS to fund it.

So here I am 2 and half weeks away from my next period and need to order the injections on Monday. So please sisters pray for me...pray that this cycle is successful. I am so scared of the needles..so scared of the lows and bad news that may come with it.

I've lost track of time typing here...need to read maghrib.

Lots of love, hugs and duas being sent your ways.. 

Allah Hafiz.


----------



## baby maryam

Dear Pearl salam alaykum, thank you for welcoming me to FF.

I wish you all the best, plenty of positive energy and hopefully good news inshaAllah. 

By the way, I cannot conceive naturally anymore, as one tube has been removed, and the other one became non-functional as it had developed a hydro as well- so it was ligated. So, our only resort is either IVF or ICSI. 
To be honest with you, I do not miss my tubes, as they have caused me plenty of pain in the past. I am perfectly fine with going through the IVF processes- as long as I am calm and dedicated to my prayers, everything goes smoothly. It is the other factors that come along the way that bother me- somehow, every time we start an IVF, something goes wrong in his family, someone gets sick, needs our attention etc. I sometimes just wish I can go to a faraway country and do my treatment away from all the nuisances of life... Maybe this sounds selfish, but I have given far too much of my time, health and money to be wasting it all on people who are not even there for me when I go through the BFNs or the miscarriage. 

Sorry to sound negative, I am just venting it all out.

Salamat to all of you.


----------



## Pearl.

Baby Maryam I'm sorry to hear and your right in this trial we have to be positive, and if it means taking us one step closer to our dream then we must grab it with all our courage and strength.

Huni your not being negative and we all need some "ME" time especially when we're going through the treatment. It's hard to relax when others need our attention.

I'm on the verge of starting ICSI and in the last couple of days my best friend has stopped talking to me, due to some misunderstanding, I have sent 2 SMS but no reply, normally we talk on the phone every day and text aswell.  She's expecting and I don't want her to be upset and with me I don't want any more tension.  I'm going to call her later and sort this out. I really want her to be with me throughout my treatment..she's a pillar of support and I feel lost without her.

Back to something positive, maybe my mind is playing games but 2 days in a row I have dreamt of babies. The night before last my sister is holding a baby and I know it's mine..and keep saying it to myself that this is my baby..just mine nobody else's. Last night I dreamt I'm pregnant, it's all mixed up. On one hand I am 6 days late for my period and on the other I have been through IVF in my dream.

I'm going CRAZY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SisterC

Salams everyone


Pearl - get confused with what is dreams and what is real llife on this rollercoaser too. So yoou are not alone. Baby Maryam, welcome. I know how it feels when people are pulling you this way and that and you feel you have no time for you. Insha Allah you will find some peace time - maybe praying late at night would give you the peace and quiet and everything else you need? (Tahajjud)

Well I was 3 hours late taking my Clomid last night. I hope it doesn't matter insha Allah.


Love to all
C


----------



## baby maryam

Salam everyone...
Pearl. Oh yes, you will have plenty of dreams during the treatment, I know I had. And I was sleeping soooo much from the progesterone... 

Sister C thank you, it is the best advice. Find comfort in Allah, because He is the Provider of all we need inshallah. 

I am so aggravated with ppl who drain my energy out, yet when I need support, none of them is there for me (because I live in my hubby's country, and my family is not close to me- and his family is well- shall I say unsupportive or plain and simple ignorant of how hard going through IVF may be?). On top of all that, if they visit out of the blue and they see me in bad mood, they think I am the one who is being selfish and ungrateful because I should be happy enough just for having a wonderful hubby (it is so easy judging others and their levels of happiness when you have all you wanted, kids, hubby, house, peace of mind). 

Allahu Akbar. May Allah grant us all what we want and need and what is good for us and our deen and may we be independent of others, ameen.


----------



## thinendometrium

Salaams my dear sisters


Hope that you're all very well.


Baby Maryam- Salaams and WELCOME my sister.  Wish you all the very best.  I know what it's like to completely neglect yourself during the times you desperately need to be pampered.  Hang in there sweetie.


Pearl- lots of lucky my dearest. InshaAllah we get a BFP together! Oh, and I had weird dreams when I was going through treatment last time too!  Totally normal I'm sure!


Sister C- WELCOME BACK!  You don't need to ask permission to visit your own thread!  You have never left and it's wonderful to hear about your weight loss, about the fab website project you've undertaken and that you're back on the ttc wagon!  Wishing you success in all your endeavours.


Tanisha- hope your pregnancy's going well.


Shahina- I'm still praying daily for your sister's health.  InshaAllah she's going from strength to strength     


Flame- hope you start treatment soon my love, you're being so patient.


Snowbelle- your posts are all personals and hardly anything about you- hope that you're doing well hun.


isobel snow drop- hope that you're planning lovely things for the coming weeks and lots of quality family time.


Iman- hope you've found the home you're looking for.  Have you gone to panel yet or is that next month?      that it all goes very smoothly inshaAllah.


Taya- hope you're well and you're right, what a rollercoaster it is - can't be described or put into words and won't be understood unless one has gone through it themselves.  


Ren- if you're lurking or reading, miss you and hope that you're adjusting and enjoying your new life.


Maarias- how are you sweetie?  how's the family? InshaAllah all's well.


Anyone else I have rudely missed, hope you're all very well.


AFM- AF arrived just past midnight (bang on time) and so that means the rollercoaster begins tomorrow inshallah with my first stimming injection.  It hasn't sunk it and I'm not sure it will for a while.  Please, please, please keep me in your prayers as I had life threatening complications last time and this is all very risky.      Allah is with us, as always.


My love to you all,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams everyone 

Just a quick one as Im cooking but Ill update tomorrow more when I know whats going on with me inshallah, as my bloods rose to what they should have been over the weekend so we and the clinic are puzzled as to whats happening    Ive been warned there is a good chance that its ectopic so trying to get my head round that one    I dont feel pregnant at all, no aches, stretching, nothing feel completely normal........ but something is happening!!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Salaams


Oh isabel snow drop- sweetie, I hope it's not an ectopic and just some miracle of some sort.  Please please please keep us posted xox


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams ladies 

Went for scan and  a sac was seen in my womb however no yolk sac and pole was seen so I have to go back for another scan next Wednesday    Please pray I find out one way or the other next week   

Thin- thanks for your support honey xx

Eman- Hope your ok honey xx

Sister C- well done on your weight loss xx

Tanisha- Hope your still doing ok xxx

Snowbelle-


----------



## honeyz

Salam girlz som interesting listening for you guyz.
Its free to listen to.
My third ivf has jst failed  
I dnt knw wot to do now.

12pm PST | 3pm EST | 8pm UK - Anya Sizer - The Top 10 Ways To Cope With Infertility
http://attendthisevent.com/?eventid=12611874
2pm PST | 5pm EST | 10pm UK - Gabriela Rosa - The Ultimate Guide To Naturally Overcoming Fertility Problems, Reducing Miscarriage Risk, Getting Pregnant Fast And Creating The Healthy Baby Of Your Dreams
http://attendthisevent.com/?eventid=12612063
**************************
Tuesday May 11th
**************************
12pm PST | 3pm EST | 8pm UK - Hethir Rodriguez - Preparing For Conception With Fertility Cleansing And Self Fertility Massagehttp://attendthisevent.com/?eventid=12612126
2pm PST | 5pm EST | 10pm UK - Mindy Berkson - Conceivable Options™: Exploring Opportunities And Identifying Resources For Fertility Treatmenthttp://attendthisevent.com/?eventid=12612189
**************************
Wednesday May 12th
**************************
12pm PST | 3pm EST | 8pm UK - Sarah Holland - How To Eliminate The Stress And Heartache Of Infertility And Remove Blocks To Conception With EFT
http://attendthisevent.com/?eventid=12612252
2pm PST | 5pm EST | 10pm UK Sue Dumais - Fertility Yoga: Open Your Mind & Body For Conception
http://attendthisevent.com/?eventid=12612945 
**************************
Thursday May 13th
**************************
12pm PST | 3pm EST | 8pm UK - Dr Marilyn Glenville - Using Nutrition To Boost Fertility And Prevent Miscarriage
http://attendthisevent.com/?eventid=12613071
2pm PST | 5pm EST | 10pm UK - Joanne Verkuilen - How Mind/Body Medicine Can Help With Fertility Issues And General Health And Well-Being
http://attendthisevent.com/?eventid=12613197
**************************
Friday May 14th
**************************
12pm PST | 3pm EST | 8pm UK - Pamela Madsen - The Fertility Evaluation: Why Every Women Needs To Have One
http://attendthisevent.com/?eventid=12613260
2pm PST | 5pm EST | 10pm UK - Elisabeth Manning - Creating a Fertile Inner Dialogue for Optimal Fertility Potential
http://attendthisevent.com/?eventid=12613386
**************************
Saturday May 15th
**************************
2am PST | 5am EST | 10am UK - Iva Keene - How To Supercharge His Sperm & Skyrocket Your Chances Of Getting Pregnant
http://attendthisevent.com/?eventid=12613512
**************************
Sunday May 16th
**************************
2am PST | 5am EST | 10am UK - Julie Cottle - Charting For Conception
http://attendthisevent.com/?eventid=12665361
4am PST | 7am EST | 12pm UK - "Infertile Naomi" - 999 Reasons To Laugh At Infertility
http://attendthisevent.com/?eventid=12613575
5am PST | 8am EST | 1pm UK - Kate - Busted Plumbing
http://attendthisevent.com/?eventid=12665487
6am PST | 9am EST | 2pm UK - Becca - Liberal Granola Girl
http://attendthisevent.com/?eventid=12665613

/links


----------



## isobel snow drop

honeyz    Im so sorry   Have you had your follow up yet? xxx


----------



## honeyz

Salams no it jst failed today iv started bleeding and negative preg test, the hospital still wants  me to go in tomorw even though i dnt want to as I already knw but they said i hav to as thy will book my follow up, but they wont tell me anything new in the follow up as i hav been unexplained for 13 yrs now  
i feel like i hav to now accept that it will never happen for me now and to be honest im finding that quite hard to deal with.
But Allah is the best of planners, may Allah help us all through these testing times Ameen
thanx for asking isobel


----------



## isobel snow drop

Ive sent you a pm honeyz xxx


----------



## honeyz

Sorry the first 2 links wont work as thy hav expired but yesterdays ones will work as you can listen to them upto 24 hours so you will only be able to then listen to them today
if you listen to the live ones from tonight 8pm onwards then you can also ask live questions
iv listened to the hethir rodregeuz one and it is really good dicussing castor oil packs and self massage.
As you can imagine im having a particularly bad day today, 
but in my moment of grief i jst made a prayer for every 1 of you, that may Allah grant you all with healthy babies as i knw that it feels like years jst go by and you're waiting to exhale
waiting to start living a normal life that doesnt involve trying your utmost hardest to grasp somthing that seems to slip further and further away from you as time goes by.


----------



## flame

slms

honeyz -      I am so sorry.. I pray Allah makes it easier for you and insha allah there is wisdom behind this.. (I know its easier said than done) and sometimes we can't see or understand what the wisdom could be but have faith in Allah. i will pray for you.           

a friend of mine who has been married 11 years, she got pregnant after around 8 years and miscarried and now after 11 yeras has concieved naturally so Alhamdulillah this can help us with keeping up faith because she told me she had given up. 

oh Allah! this journey is a difficult journey, you are testing us through this trial and only you can remove this pain and anguish. Ya Allah answer  our prayers everysingle one of us on this board and far beyond. Ya Allah! you are the most merciful, the most great, you can make man from dust, no task is to difficult for you, we are your weak servants, listen our prayers! listen to our hearts, listen to our cries and weeps. Aameen!


----------



## thinendometrium

Salaams sisters


My dear dear honeyz- I'm so very very devastated by your sad news     .  There is nothing I can say to add to what isobel snow drop and flame have said.  My thoughts and prayers are with you wholeheartedly     


Flame- Ameen.


----------



## Iman

Assalaamu alaikum honeyz

I am so sorry to hear this news. There isnt much I can say except echo Flame's beautiful du'a. Take your time to grieve and make sense of things and be easy on yourself. There IS wisdom in all things and one day, insha'allah we will all understand why we are going through this, though we do not have to understand this now. Take heart that the wives of the Prophet pbuh, the Mothers of the Believers, majority of them were childless and these ar the women who we should desire to emulate. The righteous people are described in the Qur'an as those with patience and who are steadfast and they wwill have a beautiful reward. Your pain and suffering will not go unnoticed or unchecked.  Insha'allah there is something positive and great for you around the corner, Allah s.w.t. hears our du'as and hates to turn us down - those du'a we make will be answerred in reward in the next life, if not in this. 

Much love and du'a to you and all the ladies on here
xxxxxx


----------



## SisterC

Amin.


Salams sisters


I'm on day 6 and already Clomid has turned me into an axe murderer. Make du'a I don't wreck my marriage, and that I conceive. Alhamililah another 4 lbs gone. Now to keep them off. That's next.


Keep me in your du'a. May Allah heal us, guide us, forgive us and bless us with children, if not in this life in the next. Amin.
SisterC


----------



## baby maryam

Salams to all...

May Allah accept all ur beautiful dua's, ameen. And may Allah grant us all what we need and wait and hope for one day, ameen.

I hope Allah eases all your pains and keeps our faith in Him strong. Salamat and hugs to all of you!!!


----------



## tanisha

salaams sisters

Honeyz my duas are with you, please dont give up i know its easier said than done  

isobel snow drop please keep strong, its hard not knowing whats going on, inshallah everything will be ok  

Flame - jazakallah for your message yesterday, I dodnt tell anyone in teh family and it weas just so lovely to get your duas   

I am now 30 weeks pregnant and had a heavy bleed yesterday morning, it was awful leaving the house thinking that everything may have come to an end, but alhamdolillah baby was ok and bleed was from outside the cervix and not inside.  This pregnancy was difficult to achieve (5 ICSI's and lots of other complications along the way over 7years of trying) and when i got the positive I thought at least I`m here now and everything will be ok, but I was completely wrong, its been a difficult journey, diabetes, severe aneamia, baby being breech, induction at 38 weeks and most likely c-section.  Please make dua that Allah (SWT) makes this easy for me and I pray that all you sisters achieve your dream soon inshallah.

Its just been one of those weeks for all of us on this forum   

Tanisha


----------



## honeyz

Salam and thankyou soo much Isobel, Flame, thinendometrium , Iman and all the other sisters your kind wishes and duas r a great help May Allah Inshallah accept our duas.
Im feeling better today after sleeping on it. Its true about the prophets (PBUH)wifes and that is what I often think about when im feeling down thank you again Iman.

Sister C I pray that you feel better on the clomid drink plenty of water as with any of these drugs you need to keep your system flushed. I pray it works for you Inshallah.

Baby M - thanx and Ameen

Tanisha - Inshallah I pray Allah makes ur preg easy and all goes well and u deliver a healthy baby it must be very hard being where u r now especially tryin for so many years, but Allhumdulliah Allah has bought u this far leave the rest to him as well Inshallah all will b well.

Keep me in ur    as I will u x

did any1 listen to any of those talks i posted?
and plz someone tell me what bubbles means.


----------



## thinendometrium

Salaams sisters


Sister C- sorry about side effects, but try to stay calm whenever you feel like you want to   .  Take deep breaths and think of the good things in life, or what you're aiming for.


Tanisha- so sorry to hear about your scare with the bleed.  It sounds like you're still being tested daily despite BFP.  That's just a sign that you are a mo'omina and can tolerate a lot of hardship as Allah does not give you anything you cannot cope with.  You are in my     , as I know what it's like to have trouble ttc and then to have a high risk pregnancy.  As honeyz says, Allah has brought you to this point, and He will not abandon you for He is the most Merciful. Before you know it, you will inshaAllah have your happy and healthy bundle of joy in your arms.


Honeyz- same as above, you must really be a strong mo'omina for Allah to be testing you like this, and the fact that sleeping on it has helped is a testament to your strong faith and personality.  InshaAllah the coming days are better and better.


Iman- salaam sis. any news on house?


Isobel snow drop- how are you hun? must be so hard waiting til next wednesday for next scan for some news.  my thoughts and    are with you sis.


Baby maryam- inshaAllah you're well.


salaams to all my other dear sisters.


thinendometrium x


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters


Well I'm back. I think whoever invented Clomid must have been trying to do mass murder! Turn all of us who take it into screaming banshees. Subhan Allah but the absolute RAGE without REASON is terrible. I felt better after screeching at my husband, have him lose his temper and threaten to smash the furniture, and then had a good cry! 


Problem is he doesn't realize when I'm screeching at the top of my voice "I'm not shouting" He doesn't realize I'm not shouting - shouting is something you do when you're in control, screeching is beyond control, when I'm going over the edge.


Make du'a I get him speaking to me before it is day 10 when we have instructions to follow. 


I can't even remember what I was screeching about. Probably trying to get him to talk to me. He goes into himself when we have troubles, and boy do we have big financial troubles now. He can't communicate, and I can't bear the lack of communication. I try, but it is hard.


That's enough of a moan for now.


~Forgive me, May Allah bless us all. Amin
SisterC


----------



## baby maryam

Salams to all.
Sister Honeyz, I feel with you, as I have just been through a BFN, and it was my third IVF. It is terrible, yes- but things get easier when our eman comes back to us and we realize these things are not in our hands. Our duty is to look for cure, to try to do our best, and the rest is up to Allah. If it is written for us to have kids- we will have them, one way or another, inshallah. But, we have to keep trying inshallah!!! So I am with you, sweet sis. 
Sister C, I hear you. I was on Clomid myself and hated every moment of it. It made me a nervous wreck, the timed intercourse and the pressure of it did not help either. Needless to say, my treatment was wrong all along, as my tubes were not 100 % functional to begin with, so the Clomid did more harm than help to me (I got a fundal myoma and had to remove it in 2007). All I can say is try to relax as much as possible and activate yourself in that you will somehow eliminate or reduce the effects of drugs on your system. Eat well and healthy- sometimes the drugs combined with a diet might be more stressful on the person. 
Tanisha, I wish you easy remainder of the pregnancy, inshallah you will have no more scares and everything will go easy and smooth from now on.
Thin- you inspire me. I read your pregnancy diary, I loved it, it encouraged me to keep on going. May God give you more kids soon, ameen. 
To all of us- may Allah give us kids, in this life and in the Hereafter, ameen. 

I am sorry if I have not mentioned someone, I am still trying to remember you all and to meet you inshallah. And thank you for being there, it means a lot. Salamz.


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters


Don't worry about getting to know everyone baby Maryam - I'm here for years and still get confused


Any tips on getting dh to  comply every 2nd day for 10 days So that he doesn't feel like a robot or a mere sperm donor?


Subhan Allah we are married for so long, and I still don't know how to seduce him!


SisterC


----------



## baby maryam

SisterC said:


> Asalam alaikom sisters
> 
> *Any tips on getting dh to comply every 2nd day for 10 days* So that he doesn't feel like a robot or a mere sperm donor?
> 
> Subhan Allah we are married for so long, and I still don't know how to seduce him!
> 
> SisterC


LOL, sorry 4 laughing- it was a sweet question. I do not know the exact answer. I think the best thing is that you try your best to be relaxed and make him feel relaxed around you. Sex is not just a physical thing, and when it becomes "work" rather than "pleasure"- that takes all the joy out of it. So try to make it fun, for both of you. And I will tell you what my doctor told me- when you go to bed with your hubby, go to "make love" with him, not to "make babies". The babies come out of positive feelings, being relaxed and spontaneous etc. I am sure you heard all of this before and none of this is new for you, but really- the timed intercourses are not fun at all.

About seduction- maybe a new perfume, sometimes some make-up, a new piece of underwear... or some candles and nice, light dinner for both of you might just put him in the mood. Try it, it might do the trick.


----------



## baby maryam

Salamat,
OK I am worried now...   sister C, did I go over-board with my previous reply? Sorry if I hit a sensitive point, wallahi just speaking from my own experience. And no pun intended... 

Salamz to all and hope all of you are OK.


----------



## honeyz

Salams girlz
thnx Thinendometrium truth is im not that strong, havnt been too bad uptil this third ivf as I alwyz thought oh well Inshallah theres loadsa time it will happen one day, but since now im 39 to b honest im finding it hard to get it out of my head and keep thinking my time has passed, wat hasnt happend in my most fertile years is hardly gona happen now, I knw this is not the thinking pattern of a true believer. Im trying to overcome these negative thoughts and thinking its up to Allah and if Allah so wills nothing is hard for him and if its in my best interest it will happen.
Plz girlz remember me in ur duas that Allah grants me patients and a strong Iman so that I may not think about this last thing before I sleep and first thing wen i awake and many times in between, I dnt like what im feeling    because uptil now its been so unlike me to obsess and get in a rut. Its not part of my persona and im usually a happy person who makes others around me happy too. Mayb its jst been a few days since my ivf failed and therefore am still in the process of getting ova it and this time may take longer to get over than the other times who knows  


Baby M im with u and can say I knw exactly how u feel and felt when ur third ivf failed. May Allah keep us strong. What do u think about immunology baby M?

Sister C yep the drugs including clomid affect everyone differently, Me well i dnt remember feeling much on clomid, but if u feel anger coming along drink som water and pray Awoozo Billah Hai Minashaitaanirajeem and then Bismillah.
May the road ahead be easy for you Inshallah and u not need to take any stronger drugs, but u need to try as much as u can to stay calm stress will not help the situation or the fact that u need ur husband to b ready and willing   
when anger strikes u can accept it, ride with it and comply, - 
or u can pray and go in another room until it subsides, i knw easier said than done but try it a few times who knows it might jst work.



Lov to all


----------



## baby maryam

Salamz Honeyz,
I guess u meant immunology testing? 

Well somehow I still believe that it is not necessary yet. I have conceived on my second IVF trial and carried it only 11 weeks (not sure exactly to be honest). So, I do not think that there is any immunology problem, at least I am trying not to blame it on that yet.

I think I will go for another trial, and if that one turns out neg- well I guess in that case I might think of that too. 

The thing is- I have many other issues in my life right now which I think are to blame for my failed IVF's, and one of them is my anger toward my husband's family for not being there for us when we needed them during my surgeries, our trials, my pregnancy and miscarriage. That anger is such a blockage in my brain for a year now, that I have tried to solve it within myself, but it is not working for me. I get aches in my neck just when I think about it. Do u believe me that when I remeber that time of my life- I hate his family? 

And I was trying since day one of my stay here to be a good daughter and sister in law. I even took care of my bed ridden mother in law for 3 yrs. This is how I got payed back. By complete ignorance from all of his sisters. It was like- it is your baby, ur loss, so what

I have these anger management issues I have to resolve first and I am working with a friend (therapist) and trying to do some progress there before I go for my 4th trial.

Thank God I have this forum. Being in IVF processes really makes you a raging maniac. It can ruin freindships, marriages, everything...   

Salams.


----------



## isobel snow drop

salaams Eman,

It maybe worth having some tests done, after my last m/c my clinic decided to test me for immunes, clotting issues etc as that can be the reason you m/c. My clinic didnt charge me so I have no idea how much these tests cost but maybe worth doing so if there is a problem it can be dealt with before you try again.   Im sorry your having a rough time with your in-laws Im afraid many people underestimate what a m/c does to a woman. I    your relationship with them improves.


----------



## baby maryam

isobel snow drop said:


> salaams Eman,
> 
> It maybe worth having some tests done, after my last m/c my clinic decided to test me for immunes, clotting issues etc as that can be the reason you m/c. My clinic didnt charge me so I have no idea how much these tests cost but maybe worth doing so if there is a problem it can be dealt with before you try again.  Im sorry your having a rough time with your in-laws Im afraid many people underestimate what a m/c does to a woman. I  your relationship with them improves.


Salams Isobel,

It is most kindly of you to respond and have those nice wishes for me. I will inshaAllah contact my clinic and ask them if they have this option, because after the miscarriage I changed the clinic. 
I don't think that our relationships can be repaired as I am to blame as well for the things said after I felt neglected and abandoned- and they feel that I am to blame for destroying that little bit of peace and harmony we ever had. 
As a result from all of this and many surgeries, I am left with a damaged health, broken spirit and a heavy burden on my heart. When I speak of the pain I went through while having the miscarriage and when I put part of the blame on his sisters for not being there for me while they could- he stops me from even talking about it. My DH is one of those "too kind for his own good" kind of ppl. And he thinks that there is no need to tell ppl that you need help- they should see it. Estagfirullah- sometimes I was screaming from pain in my house, and ppl downstaris were deaf to my pain. All the while they still expect that I should take care of their mother This is called- not having a drop of descency at all and being a bedouine at heart (ignorant). I don't feel like I should give to ppl who never give back. So, I closed my door and started acting and living my life as if I am not living above the family home. I simply ignore the fact that they come and visit, because they dont come to visit me, but the sick mother, the brother and the caretaker of th old lady-I rather stay on my own. I have my peace from them- but now it is tense with him- because he wants me to be nice, friendly and smiling to them, while I wish I could dig my nails in their faces literally!!! It feels like it is never good enough for everyone. Dunya is always full of tests, but the hardest ones are from other ppl, not from Allah. May Allah ease and help, ameen.


----------



## baby maryam

Oh and... I hope and pray that your check up in few days goes smoothly and that u hear good news   . May Allah help you and be with you, ameen. 

Salamat to all sisters.


----------



## isobel snow drop

Thanks Eman Ive sent you a pm xxx


----------



## honeyz

You know baby M one can feel the amount of pain there is in ur words. I hope that Allah eases this difficult time for u.
Sometimes in life we expect understanding and emotional support from the ppl closest to us and just think it shud com naturally from them as we feel that if the person in front of us was goin through this exact scenario you would be there for them and support them in the most loving and caring way.
Unfortunaterly everyone does not feel this way and every personality is different.
In my opinion if somone is not there for u in ur time of need then sure it hurts (because u expected them to be) but u cant let that hurt consume u. You should open up to the ppl that u knw will be there for u instead, like other family members or freinds whom ever u feel would b there for u.
Try and fix bad relations within the family as much as u can, as this pleases Allah, but if there truely is no hope with these ppl then distance ur self and let go of the pain and lean on the ppl who really do care about u.
Mainly pray because there is no help gr8er than Allah.  

Isobel Inshallah ur scan will go well I pray Allah makes it easy for u and may u have what ur heart desires ameen.

lov 2 all


----------



## thinendometrium

honeyz- I pray that Allah gives you patience     , Ameen.


baby m- I definitely second everything honeyz has said.  People (especially those close to you) can sometimes turn out to be highly disappointing, but as much as they have hurt you, try to if you can mend things (as honeyz says, this pleases Allah) but expect only superficial relationship from then on, or if that is not possible, do all that is in your power to clear your mind of it and focus on improving yourself and helping yourself, whether it be by confiding in friends/other family, whatever it is, ensure that it has a HUGE dollop of turning to Allah and confiding in Him, the most Merciful.


isobel snow drop- thinking of you for wed hun   


sister c- try to, as much as is possible, to go to another room when you first start to feel the anger bubbling inside you. I    that you have been able to keep the anger at bay for the greater good of your relationship and your future.


my love and salaams to all the other sisters.


thinendometrium x


----------



## flame

slms

baby maryam - its such a shame that you have been through a hard time with family but i have always found a motto very helpful, and the motto is "if you do anything do it for the sake of Allah and reward, otherwise don't bother" so if that's the intention you've done it with then Allah will reward you and u will feel good with yourself. And if you don't feel like doing something or you have other plans then simply don't do it. I hope that maeks sense... I know when you get married and live with inlaws there are certain tasks that are expected of you but it doesn't have to be like that in the mind if that makes sense. like i said i only do things if I want to with the right intention then i feel good with myself even if i'm not appreciated because i did it for Allah not any1 else....

w/s
flame


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

Baby M - All tests come from Allah even if it seems like it is just people. He controls everything. I think that under your anger is deep hurt at not being understood and supported. Insha Allah you will find a way through it. Flame gave you great advice - whatever you do, do it solely for the sake of Allah, and if He subana wa ta'la is pleased that's all that matters. There is an online support group for sisters in their daily life at http://sisters-4-sisters.motionsforum.com which might be of benefit.

Infertility problems can indeed be very destructive.

I am not angry with my husband - I am just like a simmering volcano of rage - I know its the Clomid. Insha Allah I will take the advice about making wudhu and praying. At the moment all I feel like is just exhausting - trying to stop the rage from boiling over. I feel like I can't do anything else at all except lie down and try to hold it in.

Please keep me in your du'a. I have to get a grip of myself. Aaagh!!!!!
C

/links


----------



## baby maryam

Salams every1,
sister Isobel, how it went at the DR's today? I pray it is good news inshallah...

 

To everybody esle- thank you for ur understanding and good advices. I am trying to kill those ugly thoughts and bad feelings inside me, trying through treatment and counceling. 
Of course everything we do we try to do it for Allah, but, we are human after all. So we feel hurt sometimes. 

Some1 said once- beware of the evil which might be done to you by the one to whom you have done good. This is the pain and the hurt I am feeling, because I have done good and been repayed in a bad way. May Allah judge every1 according to their niyyat. 

I only take Allah as my witness and protector and I ask Him to guide them to the Truth. My duty is just to say salam to them if I see them on the road next to me- other than that, I am alhamdullillah free to choose who I spend my time with. So no more huggy-huggy and kissy-kissy with any member of my DH's family. Every1 on his own and peace at heart, mind and soul for me! Inshallah...

  On a happy note- today I feel less stressed about the whole thing. It is truly time to let go of the negativity... 

Salamat to all.


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salams,

Eman   Im at the clinic in morning honey xxx Ill let you know when I get back in but not anticipating good news. Thanks for asking. xxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

salaams girls


hope you're all well.


sister c, baby m- you are both in my prayers, as are all the ladies on this thread.


isobel snow drop- have been thinking of you and will be with you in spirit in the morning.  May Allah give you patience and peace of mind.


lots of love to all the sister.


thinendometrium x


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams,

Sorry just a quick one as Im rushing to my mums but we saw a heart beat. Please pray for us to keep this one   

Ill be back later on xxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Salaam!!


Isobel snow drop- I'M OVER THE MOON, I HONESTLY AM!!!! May Allah keep this one and may you be holding him/her in your arms in early 2011!!!! Please keep us posted. When will you have another scan?


a THRILLED and OVERJOYED,
thinendometrium x


----------



## isobel snow drop

Wa Salaams Thin- thank you so much    I am 6w5d today. Inshallah Ill have another scan next Wednesday, still doesnt feel real and Im trying my best not to get too excited because of all my disappointment in the past but I have to admit I am a little bit   

xxxxx


----------



## honeyz

ohh yaay! thts brilliant Mashallah and Allhumdulliah Im so happy for u Isobel.

This is Allah's blessing may your 9 months go smoothly and u b blessed with a lovley bundle of joy.
Take good care of urself, am really happy for u, just goes to show its all in the hands of Allah and may Allah shower many more of his blessings upon u.
lov and really overjoyed for u
honey x


----------



## isobel snow drop

Thank you honeyz   
I will text you so you have my number later, my head has been up my backside this week   

xxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

isobel snow drop- I can understand wanting to be, and rightly so, cautious.  But, you are entitled to be excited!!!!! Hope next wed's scan shows nice growth of your precious baby x


----------



## honeyz

isobel snow drop said:


> Thank you honeyz
> I will text you so you have my number later, my head has been up my backside this week
> 
> xxxx


Lolz ! Totally get tht ..


----------



## baby maryam

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH wonderful news Isobel snow drop... I am so happy for you, and I will keep you in my du'a that Allah keeps this baby safe in your tummy until due date, ameen!!!

You just made my day! Alhamdullillah ya Rabb al Alamin for this rahma!!! Alhamdullillah!!!


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,
Isobel - just read your news    I'm so pleased for you, of course all my duas are with you and the little one. Inshallah this little one will stay  

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## flame

Isobel - Masha Allah great news... hope and pray all goes well today and for the rest of the 9 months and may allah grant you pious and healthy children


----------



## ApplePieMum

Salaams my sister, 
May I join this thread? Am currently about 1/2 way through FET. We were totally blessed to have our first try (ICSI) successful and have a wonderful DD. Am struggling with emotions on this one. Its all so much harder when you have a little one as they want to run and play and jump all over you and all you want to do is curl up in bed and sleep   . Still Alhumdillah. 
To BabyM, remember no-one knows this pain unless they have experienced it and sometimes we can expect sensitivity where it has no repository. Be kind and respectful but protect yourself. Me personally, I try for as long as I can then if anyone is totally stressing me and poisoning my life then I limit my exposure and pray to Allah for Sabir (patience).
May Allah bless us with our rihgteous desires inshAllah. Ameen

ApplePieMum


----------



## flame

slms

a big welcome to applepie mum so good to hear ur first icsi was succesful please pray for us on this thread aswell..

i am waiting for icsi and try not to think about it to much but its always in back of mind


----------



## thinendometrium

ApplePieMum- we met in another thread recently, SALAAMS and WELCOME!  so sorry about the difficulties with this one.  I    that your DD has a baby brother/sister in early 2011   


flame- salaams hun. as I've started treatment, I keep thinking of you


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams Applepiemum welcome honey   

Thin- How are you doing sweetie?   

Flame- thank you for our wishes   

Snowbelle- Thanks hun and how are you doing? Thinking of you   

Eman- I hope your feeing better honey and your inlaws are making your life easier   

xxxxx


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

Welcome Apple Pie Mum. Isobel insha Allah this one will hang on for the full 40.

Would you believe that after the Weight Watchers meeting I went to Lidl, did some healthy shopping, bought 5 bars of Choco-peanut. Went home put the chocolate in a brown paper bag for hubby to lock away with all the arabic pastries in the filing cabinet - he keeps the key for it. I took my meds and fell asleep on the couch. I woke late yesterday afternoon to find that dh hadn't locked the chocolate away. Without remembering ANY SINGLE BIT OF IT I must have got up in my sleep, took the chocolate, eaten it, and hid the covers in with my medication!!!

I WAS SO ANGRY, AND I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE I ACTUALLY DID THIS (they are 9 WW points each!) BUT THE EVIDENCE SPEAKS FOR ITSELF AND dh DIDN'T EVEN REALISE I HAD BOUGHT CHOCOLATE - he wasn't listening to me when I asked him to lock it away.

Am I the only WeightWatcher on the planet who not only sleep walks but sleep eats?  ? No wonder it is taking me so long to lose the weight and I was so close to my current goal - just half a pound to go. I still can't remember any of it at all.


As for my earlier worry of getting dh to comply - he misunderstood the doctor, thinks BMS is required every 24 hours so alhamdililah I needn't have worried. But I am still very angry and exhausted on the Clomid.


----------



## ApplePieMum

Salaams All

Oh my Goodness!!! How does everyone keep up with all the posts. Well Done!! I am a sorry example of a poster. 
All I can say is well done and good luck and  to everyone else.

As for me, still injecting and taking Progynova. Waiting for lining scan on Fri. Half excited and half pertrified that either the lining won't be thin enough or the embies wont defrost.!!!!

inshAllah I'm trying to stay positive though so fingers crossed.

Take care everyone,

ApplePieMum


----------



## baby maryam

Welcome to Apple Pie mom   

I am sorry I have not been able to come online, we had some probs with the net lately. Just want to say, thank you all for the wonderful words, it is a big help, alhamdullillah. 

On another note... I wish all the best to the ladies who are undergoing treatment at the moment, and plenty of good vibes to our Isobel... how is the little baby? Hopefully growing well... and hopefully u r happy and glowing inshallah. 

Sister C- I hear you. Take it easy on yourself. Diets are quite hard. I have a freind who had these sleep walking and eating sessions. She never knew what she did until she started seeing the traces of it (the choc wrappers under the pillow etc). Just make the sweets unavailable. If you buy them, you will eat them. So, it is better to limit urself and buy only one per day... maybe I make no sence, but I know how it works with me. If the candy is there, I will eat it all in one day. 

I hope and    that all of you are in gr8 health and good eman. May Allah be with you and keep you strong in achieving your goals. 

Salamat.


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams 

Eman- thanks honey    I had another heavy bleed last weekend and was in tears in all day but hung on till Monday morning to call the clinic as I know theres nothing they can do on a weekend. Anyway had another scan and he/she was still hanging on in there so the sonographer thinks the blood is from a haematoma in my womb but it did look as though it was resolving itself so Inshallah the blleding will get less as the weeks pass. 

You sound so much brighter than you did a couple of weeks ago, Im glad your feeling better   
xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Salaams sisters


Sister C- don't beat yourself too much about it my luv, it's only a one off and you're still on track for continued weight loss so just keep up the good work and   


baby m- you do sound much brighter, alhamdulillah, that's great to see.


apple pie mum- salaams and welcome. we've met in another thread. hope treatment's going well.


isobel snow drop- had a really strong sense about you last night and I thought I must come on and ask how you're getting on.      for that nasty heavy bleed. really hope that it's resolved completely and that it's all smooth sailing from now on. your little one is a strong one and will hang on for you     


salaams to all the other sisters.


just to let you know that treatment is progressing and we are due to have one embryo transferred on saturday, OHSS permitting though. please keep us in your prayers that things go to plan and treatment works and OHSS and complications stay well away.


I have you all in my daily prayers.


Love and good wishes,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## isobel snow drop

Thin- Have you had egg collection then? Wow girl    I hope your doing well Inshallah. Im thinking of you and    you get a little sis/bro for your special little boy


----------



## isobel snow drop

Thin- Just caught up with your diary- Well done honey but you take care and I do    everything goes well on Saturday. xxx Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Update on me is I started  bleeding again this afternoon and then when  I stood up  blood clots the size of my hand started pouring out of me (6 in total) been into clinic for a scan and baby was still there however its measuring 9 days too small and is surrounded my pockets of blood that if they come away ill flush my baby away.Been told its 50/50 because of the size and the postion of the blood clots


----------



## thinendometrium

isobel snow drop-      to you my luvly, you poor sweetie, you're being taken through the mill.  I am praying my hardest and most constant prayers that your little fighter hangs on and the blood clots come away and clear up the space around baby.  please rest and put your feet up.  Allah is with you and your baby     , wish I could give you a real hug hun, as you truly deserve it. hang in there my sweet xxx


----------



## Iman

Insha'allah your little one will make it and be fine Isobel. Making du'a for you, hang on in there xxxxx


----------



## honeyz

Oh Isobel, this is truely a testing time for u, i cant imagine how hard this is on u.
All I can say is hang in there, Inshallah I pray that the baby hangs on.   
I was goin to say dnt stress, but i knw tht woud b near impossible right now. Inshallah Inshallah Inshallah all will b well.

Thin jst read ur diary ..gosh... I pray that u get ur bfp Inshallah x

Applepie - Salams and welcome


----------



## baby maryam

Isobel, I hope all goes well. I am praying for you and ur little peanut, just put ur trust in Allah that what is best for u will happen, whatever it is... because we do not know what is best for us, but Allah knows. SubhanAllah, it is a testing time, may Allah give u strength that u need... ameen. 
My du'a and prayers are with you...    

Thin, I hope u get a BFP and everything goes well. Did u start the 2ww already? Sorry, haven't had much time to read ur whole story... will do inshallah these days... 

I hope all the rest of u are doing well and fine inshallah.

P.S. I sound and feel better, even though plenty other things have happenned in the meantime and got me off the track- but Allah gives strength at the same time when He gives us a test, so I am just being patient. 

I cannot decide whether to go for my next IVF next month or wait until after Ramadhan? I hate the weather here during the summer (it is too hot and too humid), and if I am lucky enough to get a BFP this time, I might end up staying in bed for the 1st 3 months of my pregnancy. We have decided that this time I will stay in a hospital for my 2 WW and after that as well if necessary (that is if I am preggo inshalah), as I have no family around here to help me with the daily chores- so it is safer being in a hospital, I think. 

It is just hard to decide whether to do the IVF now or to post-pone it until sept?   

salams!!!


----------



## ApplePieMum

Hi All
Just a quickie or I'll burn the dinner. Had lining scan and it was between 10 and 11mm so all go for ET. Clinic called and they said we have 1 x 8 cell and 1x 6 cell on "ice". They are planning to defrost on Wednesday and please God if all goes well then the transfer will be Thursday morning.
I'm praying for everyone please pray for me.

Take care ApplePieMum


----------



## cookies81

Isobel    inshALLAH everything will be fine   
baby maryam sorry for asking but why do ou have to stay in bed for the forst 3 mths? and I also read alot of articals supporting light movement on the 2ww to increase blood flow to the uterues and since subhan ALLAH since the uteruess is already tilted standing up wont affect our precious embryos, but its a personal choice I guess.
Sorry ladies for being MIA but this is getting soo scary and istghafar ALLAH but Ive kind of lost hope andhave even stopped making duaa    I dont know but Ifeel so let down and I know that its all an exam from ALLAH but I cant stop looking at all the people that get pregnant on thier honeymoon or unplanned and seem to have everything else in order.
istghfar ALLAH I hope that I get my faith back as Im having my 3rd try and with out the comfort of knowing ALLAH is with me I might as well stop everything


----------



## baby maryam

Dear sis cookies 81,
I know I dont have to be bed ridden, and usually I do move around on the 2 ww. The problem is I live above my husband's family home, and it gets quite annoying being on the 2nd floor and hearing their daily activities. Plus my relationship with them is not that gr8, so I prefer to be out of home, to reduce the level of stress on me. I am a quite nervous person to begin with, so I really dont need that much to be triggerred into a rage. And I really dont need that during the 2 ww, it is enough being hormonal as it is...   

I hope all works out for you, just rely on Allah, He is the best Helper and Planner of all affairs... and dont stop praying, this is the 1st thing that shaytan will try to take away from you when u r weak, but say audhu b'iLLAH and go back to making supplications. U will see, Allah gives strength with the tests, alhamdullillah...

Salamat to all.


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams ladies,

Just a quick one as Im supposed to be resting but despite lots of heavy bleeding over the weekend the baby is still there and is now measuring correctly   

Now have to rest, relax and go back next Monday for another scan

THANKS TO YOU ALL XXXXX


----------



## Iman

Walaikum salaam

Wow Isobel, alhamdulillah that is wonderful news!!     Masha'allah just look at the mercy and power of Allah s.w.t

Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Sadly Ive just lost my baby    Im in shock and dont know what to do


----------



## honeyz

oh Isobel my love im soo sorry, I acutally logged on after a few days as I had family round and jst prayed and thought id log on and c how isobel is doing.
You know sister theres not much any1 can say that will help you through this toughest of tests that u have been throuhg and are going through I pray Allah Subhana Tala gives you the strengh, I knw that you can see no sense in this now, but Allah is and alwayz will be the master planner, it was not for your best or the baby's best interest for this to happen, we can do nothing but say Allhumdulliah Allah knows best and Allah if you give us problems then give us firm shoulders, strengh and iman that we may bear the pain and still come out stronger muslims, pray Allah gives u peace and acceptance. And in this will be Inshallah Allah's reward for you, and there is no doubt Allah will reward you. You have been through so much physically and emotionally I pray that Allah has mercy on us all and gives u peace.
When one door closes another one opens, dont loose hope your still young Inshallah Allah will give you what your heart desires, just mayb not right now. But BELIVE and HAVE HOPE,

One of the common complaints of many of us Muslims is that when we make Dua, we don't see its immediate effects. As a result, we get disheartened and lose hope in the effectiveness and powers of our Dua. The post below highlights a passage written by Ibn Al-Jawzi (may Allah have mercy on him) where he discusses this topic.

For those of us who don't know, Abu'l-Faraj ibn al-Jawzi (508 AH - 597 AH) is known to be one of the most prolific authors in Islamic history. According to a research conducted on the extent of his research works, the number of Ibn al-Jawzi's books is more than 376 texts. Some even say that he is the author of more than 700 works.
About the matter of Dua's not being answered. Ibn al-Jawzi in one of his books commented the following:


> *I think part of the test is when a believer supplicates and receives no response, and he repeats the dua for a long time and sees no sign of a response. He should realize that this is a test and needs patience. *
> *What a person experiences of waswaas (whispers from shaytan) when the response is delayed is a sickness which needs medicine - I have experienced this myself. A calamity befell me and I supplicated and did not see any response, and Iblees started to lay his traps. Sometimes he said: The generosity (of Allah) is abundant and He is not miserly, so why is there a delay? *
> *I said to him: Be gone, O cursed one, for I have no need of anyone to argue my case and I do not want you as a supporter! *
> *Then I told myself: Beware of going along with his whispers, for if there was no other reason for the delay except that Allah is testing you to see whether you will fight the enemy, that is sufficient wisdom. *
> *My soul (nafs) said: How could you explain the delay in the response of Allah to your prayers for relief from this calamity? *
> *I said: It is proven with evidence that Allah, may He be glorified and exalted, is the Sovereign, and the Sovereign may withhold or give, so there is no point in objecting to Him. *
> *The wisdom behind that is proven in definitive evidence. I may think that something is good, but wisdom does not dictate it, but the reason for that may be hidden, just as a doctor may do things that appear outwardly to be harmful, intending some good purpose thereby. Perhaps this is something of that nature. *
> *There may be an interest to be served by delay, and haste may be harmful. The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allah be upon him) said: "A person will be fine so long as he does not become impatient and says, 'I prayed but I did not receive any answer.'" *
> *The response may be withheld because of some fault in you. Perhaps there was something dubious in what you ate or your heart was heedless at the time when you said the dua, or your punishment is being increased by means of your need being withheld, because of some sin from which you have not repented sincerely. So look for some of these reasons, so that you might achieve your aim. *
> *You should examine the intention behind this request, because attaining it may lead to more sin, or prevent you from doing some good, so withholding it is better. *
> *Perhaps losing what you have missed out on will cause you to turn to Allah and getting it will distract you from Him. This is obvious, based on the fact that were it not for this calamity you would not have turned to Him, because the real calamity is what distracts you from Him, but what makes you stand before Him is good for you and is in your best interests. *
> *If you ponder these things you will focus on what is more beneficial for you, such as correcting a mistake or seeking forgiveness or standing before Allah and beseeching Him, and forget about what you have missed out on. *


 *End quote. Source:* Sayd al-Khaatir (59-60).
*About the issue of Dua's being accepted, the following two sayings by Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) are also very noteworthy: *


> *It was narrated that Faddalah ibn 'Ubayd said: The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allah be upon him) heard a man making dua after his prayer, but he did not send blessings upon the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allah be upon him). The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allah be upon him) said: "This man is in a hurry." Then he called him and said to him or to someone else: "When any one of you has finished praying (and makes dua), let him start by praising Allah, then let him send blessings upon the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allah be upon him), then after that let him ask for whatever he wants." Al-Albani said: it is a saheeh hadeeth. (Saheeh Sunan al-Tirmidhi, 2765.*





> *The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allah be upon him) said: "The slave will receive a response so long as his dua does not involve sin or severing of family ties, and so long as he is not hasty." It was said, "What does being hasty mean?" He said: "When he says, 'I made dua and I made dua, and I have not seen any response,' and he gets frustrated and stops making dua." Narrated by al-Bukahari, 6340; Muslim, 2735.*


 *- Finally, for those of us who have abandoned the practice of Dua, we may be missing something quite important. Wishing is not the same thing as making a Dua. We may keep wishing our wishes but we have a better chance of seeing them materialized when we actually make the effort to enter the state of Dua and asking Him what we want.
*
I pray that helps


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams

Isobel hun       
                    Ina lila rajeh oon   

love
Snowbelle


----------



## Iman

Oh Isobel Im so sorry  ........I really dont know what to say except Inna Lillahi wa inna lillahi raj'oon.....your little one will be safe and at peace with Allah subhana wa ta'la...I think Honeyz has said all that can be said at this time though I know right now, words provide little comfort. Take care of yourself, my thoughts and du'a are with you, be strong.......much love xxx


----------



## flame

isobel - so sorry.. hope and pray Allah makes it easy for you and accepts all your wishes


----------



## Chocolatebox

Isobel snow drop

So sorry to hear of your loss , i know exactly how you feel... its confusing to go through multiple miscarriages...... i know as i had an ERPC yesterday.

You should definitely ask you GP/clinic to refer you to a recurrent miscarriage clinic for further investigations as i am going for the same option as well now. I have endo stage 4 and already have been diagnosed with high-thyroid antibodies, i think i also have other auto immune issues which cause my miscarriages, all in the first trimester.

Once again i am really sorry for your loss, if you do decide to go for further tests into why you miscarry i can recommend a book that i found really helpful to read and really made me feel more determined to find an answer for my miscarriages. Just to dismiss it as bad luck, for me, is not an acceptable answer anymore.. the book i read is called "Is your Body Baby Friendly" by Alan Beer.

Take care XX


----------



## thinendometrium

salaams sisters


hope that you are all well.


Taya my dear sister, I'm so very sorry for your recent loss     . hope that the recurrent miscarriage clinic can give you some answers so you can avoid such misfortunes in future.  My prayers are with you and your DH.


love and good wishes to all,
thinendometrium x


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams everyone 

Taya- I am so sorry my love for your losses. I had and ERPC last time and although the procedure was painless and over with quickly I felt I had nothing left ( I know that sounds silly) It was like my baby was whisked away and I was just told all was fine and to get on with it. At least this time we have buried the little one in the garden and I feel like that helps that it was us as a family that decided what was to happen instead of a doctor. My clinic did recurrent miscarraiges tests last time just for my peace of mind and they all came back fine. The saddest thing this time is that everyone thinks the only reason I have lost this one is because of the haematoma    My little one was so strong to have hung on throughout 4 weeks of heavy bleeding and blood clots but it just was not meant to be. Take time to heal Taya and I am thinking of you    

Thin- How are you doing? Thank you for the kindness you have shown me over the last few weeks. Thinking of you and    for you especially over the next few days xxxx


----------



## baby maryam

Oh sweet sister isobel...
I did not have net over the last few days, and today I finally got it and got on and read your sad news!!! I am so, so, so sorry for ur loss... I am praying that Allah makes u stronger and reward you in Dunya and in Akhira for ur patience... subhanAllah...     

My du'a is with you. Inna lillahi wa inna ileyhi rajioun.   

I love u for the sake of Allah.


----------



## Chocolatebox

Lovely Isobel and thinendometrium

Thanks for your replies, just had a rough weekend the anaesthetic wore off and i felt the full effects of the op.. ouch very uncomfortable pain. I am glad i had an ERPC this time round i waited for 2 weeks and nothing happened naturally, the little one has been sent off for cytogenetics and we will get the result in a few weeks time. Isobel i am glad that you found peace for this m/c and were able to deal with it as a family. Support is really important and i am so thankful for my sweet younger sisters and wonderful husband, it makes a very hard situation easier to deal with. It also helps to take a break from it all... it can really take over your life!!

Take care 
lots of love xx


----------



## flame

slms all!  I'm here to share good news on behalf of TANISHA- Masha Allah by the grace af almighty Allah she has been blessed with a baby boy born on Sunday 6th June at 33 weeks weighing 4lb 6oz. baby is doing well feeding on tube so she will be in hospital still for 6 weeks with baby Mohammed Amil. Tanisha has requested all to remember her and little baby boy in thier duas!

please remember me in your duas too
w/s
flame


----------



## isobel snow drop

Wonderful news and a lovely name


----------



## ShahShah

Salams all

I have not been on here in ages and wow so much going on!!!  Salams to all the new people, sorry i cant remember who they all are and those of you that have been on a while things are moving on.  I am sorry to hear of the losses (Isobel -   ).

Tanisha - mashallah on the birth of your son.  Inshallah he will be healthy.   

Thin- back again, how is your little one and trying again inshallah you will have success.  

Snow - how are you hun, have not spoken in ages.  

Baby maryam and apple pie welcome  

Sister C- wow the weight loss is amazing, things are moving forward for you.

i'm still on maternity leave and mashallah my DS is 6 months old last week, there are many stories on here of loss and hope, i pray that you take comfort in some of these, the journey for treatment is long but many of us continue and i know i did too, inshallah we will all be blessed by children in one way or another.  My duas go oout to all of you, lots of love shahshah xxxx


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom dear sisters


I don't know what to say 


Snowdrop   
Tanisha - mabrook
Flame- salam
Shah Shah - salams


I have been busy so have not had time to be on here. Also I'm trying not to think about it because it causes too much stress BUT 
I had to come on. I've been back on Clomid this cycle. Am at day 35 no AF all hpt BFN. Just have to wait for AF to start next round of Clomid on day 2. Food tastes peculiar. Scared to hope.


Depressed, stressed, afraid to ask Allah, not practising Islam properly, missing my salah, and am convinced that paying Riba is the reason why no BFPs EVER, as in Honeyz post by the sheikh.


Cookies I soo understand - the guilt is hard to cope with isn't it? Not feeling worthy of even daring to ask Allah. Feeling like I am a hippocrite like the munafiqs in Medina. Not even doing the basic 5 prayers to fulfill the sole reason of our creation - to worship Allah.


Also don't understand what is ERPC? 


Dh is mentioning second wife or marrying "another woman" again - not nice - though it is his right


Please make du'a for me. I am so weak, and don't even have the energy or enthusiasm to pray. Not feeding myself properly. Moods still not completely sorted. I find consolation in knowing I can't sit on a jury and have to get a doctor's cert for the insurance company, so mental health problems are real, and insha Allah the pen is lifted for when I can't practice properly. 


Always once I get practising AF shows up. 


Overtired - exhausted but can't sleep even though I'm yawning. Will take another anti-anxiety to try to get me to sleep so I can cope with all dh's demands 2moro insha Allah - have to drive up to the city in the morning - afraid to sleep in case I don't wake on time. Feeling stressed and pressurized. Have fallen so far behind in my studies that I need to withdraw and start again in 2011. Feel like I'm trying to swim upstream against the current of life.


Sorry if this doesn't make much sense. Please pray for me that Allah forgives my sins and leaves me not childless though He is the best of inheritors.


SisterC


----------



## thinendometrium

salaams my dear sisters


hope that this finds you well and in good imaan.


I'm so sorry I've not been posting the last while- please forgive my absence.


flame- thank you for passing on the message. hope your treatment is fast approaching


tanisha- I have been praying for you and your baby for weeks- since you told us you're pregnant. millions of congratulations on his arrival and I hope that he gets stronger and stronger by the hour and that you are able to take him home in the next few weeks       i will continue to keep you and your little one in my prayers.


sister c- i'm so very sorry that you're going through such a hard time.  it is so difficult when things are not going 'right' for us to look past the darkness and sadness and loss that we feel, but if we were to just take a moment, just one moment, to think, we would realise that we have so SO SO MUCH that Allah has blessed us with, yet we are just too human to remember them and we easily are led astray by the shaytan.  infertility is not easy and gets harder the longer we have to cope with it, but Allah is testing us.  this is our test.  some people get cancer, some get a horrible debilitating disease, some have horrible financial situations, some don't have a home, some don't have shelter, some don't have food, some don't have clothing, and some, like us, Allah chooses to test with fertility issues.  It is a test and although painful and horribly harsh, it is not the worst test or most difficult test possible, and the fact that Allah has chosen to give us one of the toughest tests is proof that we are able to deal with it and have it within us to fight the shaytan that tells us to forget our Lord and to stop being grateful for the air we breathe and the food we eat and the religion He has guided us to, by not praying our daily prayers and not thanking God for the billions and trillions of things he has blessed us with.  please don't give in to shaytan.  you have made such huge strides in your life and Allah has chosen to guide you to Islam for a purpose, because you are strong and you are worthy of Heaven, so please don't throw it all away by listening to the shaytan.  childlessness is painful and the pain of it never goes away, but if one is deemed to remain childless in this lifetime, then to spend the remainder of one's life miserable about the childlessness is a failure of the test.  this may be the biggest test Allah will throw in our way and if we fail then we have failed to gain Paradise, and it is such a shame to throw away the aferlife, the whole of eternity, just because shaytan has managed to 'waswis' to us and we have crumbled and caved in to his demands and wishes.  I        that you are able to find your feet again and are able to carry on succeeding in this great test that Allah has given us and that you are able to contemplate the billions of things one must thank Allah for, including this test that he has put forth to us.  I am sending you lots and lots of         as this journey is so difficult and the shaytan can find so many little holes to creep through. it is not easy, but you have it in you to succeed in passing the ultimate test       


my love and       to all my other wonderful sisters.


thinendometrium x


----------



## ApplePieMum

Hi everyone, its a BFN for us. Devastated, cant even think. 

Thanks for all your best wishes and good luck to everyone for the future.

ApplePieMum


----------



## flame

slms
applepie mum - so sorry to hear ur loss...       I pray to Allah that he makes this journey for every1 of us here easy and successfull, maybe not today but surely 2moro.....(Insha Allah)...Aameen!

please pray my time comes soon and is sucessfull..Aameen!

slms and prayers for all
w/s
flame


----------



## honeyz

Salam applepie mum Im soo sorry about ur bfn. I knw how much it sucks!
I pray Inshallah that Allah makes it easy for you and the future holds what ur heart desires Ameen.
honeyz  
xxx


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters


I don't know where to start. I am in tears and I am black and blue. I lost my temper last night and attacked my husband several times. He retaliated, then he left saying he was going to the police. He never came back and won't answer my calls.


Since I was last on here I was talking to my aunt and uncle and asked them how they came to terms with not being able to have their own children and separately and indivually they both answered "adopt a baby". My dh will not consider this. It is possible for me to adopt on my own.


At Weight Watchers last night I was talking to a woman who fosters kids, and I asked her to get information for me - I'd like to foster children.


As far as I am concerned, my marriage is now over. The fundamental reason for this is my fear of my husband's ignorance. We were talking last week about the Taliban, and I was saying that they were wrong to force women to wear the burqa, and I backed it up by the ayat in the Qur'an just after Ayat al Kursi - Let there be no compulsion in religion...He wouldn't even look at it - just threw it there - the same man who chastised me for touching the quran' when I had my period. The fact that he would not look at the Qur'an really frightens me - that someone can refuse to even check what Allah has said. At the same time he is doing all his payers on time. So I told him he was a "munafiq" - a hypocrite. During the fight he produced a stick (one of 3 he bought when we were in his home place last year). He threatened me with it but he didn't hit me with it. I did however get 2 boxes in the face - which is haram - I have never hit him in the face.


I put up with a lot because I really wanted children, but I do not want to have children with a man who thinks it is OK to oppress women. So I got married for the religion, and I am leaving the marriage for religious reasons also. 


For the moment, I have come to the end of my TTC. I will still have to come to terms with infertility though, so I hope you don't mind if I stay in touch.


Please make du'a for me.
SisterC


----------



## Iman

Asssalaamu alaikum

Oh sis     I can feel your pain....

Firstly
1. I think that as you say your marriage is now over, and given what you have described - then yes, IMO, it is over. But that is ok. Because as you say, it is for religous reasons. What has happened is awful but there are better things for you around the corner - for sure insha'allah. No man should do what he did - and dont try and justify or excuse it by thinking it is permissible in Islam ( what you described, no way!) or that you hit him back....Also with regards to his views on children - he may be a brother but he doesnt sound like he is currently fit to be a father, he doesnt sound like he has the skills or temperment.
2. I think that putting the issue of children aside ( be it your own, adoption, fostering etc ) you need to concentrate on yourself. Then when you feel ready, when the time and situation is right, you will be a mother insha'allah. 
3. OF COURSE you should stay in touch. I am sure all the sister will agree with that insha'allah. No question about it from me - please do.

Allah s.w.t has prepared beautiful Gardens for the steadfast. He promises relief to every hardship and He promises reward to those who uphold the truth and righteousness. Sis there is better out there for you. Your suffering wont go unchecked. 

Please keep in touch and take care of yourself and let us know if we can do anything insha'allah. Be strong. Allah is by your side. 

love and du'a xxxxxxxx


----------



## BFPHopes

Salaam Sisters,

I'm SO glad to have found this thread. I can't even describe the happiness . 

Let me start by introducing myself - I am 26 and DH is 28. We have been married for 6 years now and actively TTC for about 2 years now. We decided to go to see my ob/gyn last year to see what was going on. Alhamd, all panned out okay with me. But DH had 3 SA's with 0 results. He was diagnosed with Non Obstructive Azoo. We have NO idea why as his genetic tests were all okay, blood tests indicated highly elevated FSH levels and very low Testosterone. We managed to find a doctor in Houston, Texas (close to where we live) to perform a mTESE (or what we thought was a mTESE) and unfortunately they didn't find any swimmers. We've prayed and prayed and held on to some hope and recently we decided to go to New York to see Dr. Schlegel. We inshA have an mTESE scheduled with him in October of this year. InshA this will be our year.

I haven't been able to play catch up with all the posts on here, I'll try inshA. But I'm ever so happy to have found this thread. I'm not quite sure why we are being tested the way we are, but I know that God is All-Knowing and He has a plan beyond our comprehension, and inshAllah He only tests those whom He loves...

May you all feel ease after this hardship, soon inshAllah.

~BFPHopes


----------



## Iman

Asslaamu alaikum BFPhopes

Welcome to the board! This is a lovely place masha'allah with some fantastic sisters...you have found a little haven that has been of immense support to me and others, alhamdulillah. 

Having read your story, its not unlike my own (see below my posts). Whilst our journey has taken a different route now, I am here if you need any help/have questions insha'allah. I hope you enjoy your time here and hope that we hear some good news from you soon inshaallah

Iman xx


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters


BFPHopes welcome. Sounds tough but at least they have identified a reason. Insha Allah they will be able to do something now they know where the problem lies.


Iman - thanks   but just to be clear - I hit him first. I don't think I would have done it except for the Clomid though I might have FELT like doing it.


SisterC


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams girls.

BFPhopes- welcome and I hope it helps having people to chat to in similar circumstances   

Sister C- I am so sorry your marriage is over. Take your time to take care of yourself honey xxxxx

Thin-    thinking of you as always.

Honeyz- hi hope your doing ok xx

Snow- you have been very quiet, how are you doing?

Well as for us we aren't trying to conceive any longer- we have had a long and painful journey and now I feel its time we concentrated on the family we do have- we are very blessed I know that. We are going away for a week next Thursday so will spend some proper time together without work etc interfering Inshallah.

Im still going to pop on to keep up with you all and to hear of all your BFPs   

Take care everyone xxxx


----------



## flame

slms sisters

BFPhopes - welcome to the board.. its a great place to be.....  

sisterC - I hope things become lighter and easier for you. Aameen  

Isobel snow drop - I pray the way forward brings you many rays of sunshine and light...  Have a great Holiday....

also I think its great sisterc and asobel snow drop to stay in touch with posts, prayers and advice... we al need help every1 of us through this tough journey..

as for us I rang th clinic last month and they said they will be writting to us in july to inform us that we can start tx in Aug...In need of everyones duas.... and so we await the letter...


----------



## isobel snow drop

Oh Flame how exciting hun- your in my duas and Inshallah this time next year you will have your own little one


----------



## thinendometrium

salaams sisters


I just did a huge post with personals for lots of people and my DS decided to bash at the keyboard and it is now all gone!  I will attempt it again.


BFPHopes- WELCOME!!!! I remember you excited and relieved I felt when I first found this forum and you have every right to feel the same as the ladies here are so very kind and so very supportive.  I wish you the best of luck with your next step.


Sister C-       I am so sorry to hear about your marriage      I know that you are strong and will come out of this even stronger      .  Look after yourself, take time out to gather your thoughts, relax, pamper yourself and refocus.  Please do stay on here as this forum would just not be the same without you   .


Iman- how are you sister?  have you been to panel yet?  wishing you the best of luck.


Flame- you are often in my prayers my love as I know you are waiting to get started with treatment.  I hope that the letter arrives very soon and you get to start ASAP.


Isobel snow drop- have a fabulous time my sweet as you SOOOOOOOOOO deserve a lovely family holiday and time all to yourselves.  Yes, please do stay on as like sister C, this forum would just not be the same without you and your kind words   .


Snowbelle- isobel is right, you have been very very quiet and I do hope that all is well with you hun.


Honeyz- how are you sister?  InshaAllah all is well with you too.


Taya- I hope that you have recovered both physically and emotionally from everything you have recently gone through and that you are now stronger and more determined for the next step.


Tanisha- I pray for you and your little DS all the time and I hope that he has grown stronger and that you are able to take him home soon.


ShahShah- how are you and your DS?  They just grow up too fast these little ones. Are you going back to work? 

Baby maryam- how are you sister?  Hope that all is well in your part of the world and your household.


ApplePieMum- hope that time is proving to be a good healer and that you are becoming stronger by the day.


Sloughcrew- I do not know if you still keep up with this forum but I hope that you, your DW and your two DSs are well.


To all the other ladies, my love and best wishes,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## Pearl.

Aslaam Aleykum everyone 

Sorry I haven't been online for what seems like ages. Been busy with family and a few other commitements.

First of all I am sorry to hear about the recent BFNs and the loss *Isobel* sis you've had. May Allah (SWT) watch over all of us and shower us with his mercy and forgiveness. Ameen SumAmeen.

Good luck to all those who are still on the TTC journey just like me.

*Imaan* sis how is the adoption process going ? May Allah (SWT) make this jouney an easy one and complete your family with the beautiful angel your waiting for  Ameen SumAmeen.

Also welcome to the newcomers,hope you find the support and advice that I have found here, even though I show up once every blue moon 

Mubarak to *Tanisha *sis on the birth of her DS. I pray that both mother and son are doing well.

I really don't know what to say *Sister C *apart from sending you my best wishes and duas for the terrible time your going through. He has no excuse for hitting you even though you did hit him first. If he was an understanding person he should have held back knowing that your on an emotional rollercoaster both with taking Clomid and dealing with infertility. Hope you don't mind me saying this but I think he was looking for an excuse to get out of the relationship and he has found it. Allah (SWT) is the greatest planner, I am sure he has planned well for you. Maybe carved out a new path for you to meet someone who will help you on this journey, understand and feel your pain, just like the way we are feeling it. 

An update from my side..well where do I start ?

I should have started ICSI in april only to be hold that there had been a change in the dose they wanted to put me on and that instead of the nasal spray I had to inject myself with Cetrotide and they didn't have any in stock. So there went the APRIL month for me. Come may I started 6 days late and once again my treatment was delayed as the LABS were being closed for 3 weeks for refurbishment. I'm on day 9 of my June period (the labs will open on monday) and therefore can't start my treatment until the end of this month or beginning of August.

A lot of people would say I am unlucky but my imaan stays strong..Allah (SWT) has the month planned when I will concieve be that naturally or ICSI.

Something that I would like to share with you all is that a very dear friend of mine did istakhara with a tasbeeh infront of me in August 2008 she read some duas and then held the tasbeeh still and asked Allah (SWT) if i would have children. The tasbeeh starting moving backwards and forwards indicating a "YES". I still didn't believe that this was possible and then she repeated the whole dua recital and asked if i would have children in the next 2-5 years (why she said 2-5 I have no idea)..once again the tasbeeh started to move backwards and forwards. First slowly and then very fast. I watched my friend and she didn't move and inch or move her fingers. To be shocked was an understatement.

Since all the delays happening and me going through all that I have..I have a strong feeling that the tasbeeh was right because if all goes well I will be starting my treatment for the the first time in AUGUST..exactly 2 years after the istikhara. Do you think I'm being optimistic or plain stupid for believing in all that ..? My heart tells me everything will be ok..and I've been feeling much stronger about a lot of things in my life which have kept me on a real low for the past 2 and half years. I pray all the time..read my namaaz and have put all my trust in the All Knowing Allah (SWT).

Please pray for me sisters..whatever the outcome that I do not lose this faith and my imaan stays strong. That I have the courage to fight with the situation and face it as many times as I can.

My hands are hurting now, also my husband has a dinner meeting tonight so need to sort his clothes out.

_Sending lots of love and dua to each and everyone of you.Please stay strong and strengthen your imaan..don't lose faith. Find comfort in the fact that Allah (SWT) is testing us to and will never burden us with more than we can take. We are closer to our creator than those who have chosen the path of destruction._

Fi Amaan Allah
Pearl1977

PS: Sorry for any spelling mistakes or grammer.


----------



## BFPHopes

Thank you all for your kind welcome notes...


----------



## baby maryam

Assalam alaykum to all sisters,
welcome to BFPHopes, I hope you will get all that you are wishing for and that this forum will be great support to you, as it is for all of us. 

Sister C, I am so so sorry honey.      Things will get better though. Allah never tests us with things we cannot endure. You will get passed this, and you will be a mom, one way or the other...

Isobel... you dserve to enjoy yourself. Don;t forget us and pls come back here from time to time. 

Thin, thank you for asking. It is a bit better... since I am working on myself and trying to take the focus off of his family. I figured that most of the problems lie inside me and the way I feel about them. I no longer want to be stressing myself out to the point where I am exploding. So I simply- get away. I try to spend the miminum time with his family, and everyone seems fine with it. And the best thing is- I feel peace and quiet inside, which is the main thing. I have to come to peace with what Allah has given me, and I will not be helping myself if I am exposed to more stress... 

We have decided to paint our house in july, do some travelling for a few days to the seaside (maybe Tunisia inshallah), and then Ramadhan, and after Ramadhan- new course of Tx. Hope this time it is a BFP. Inshallah... and if not, may Allah make us strong and positive for what He has in store for us. Ameen. 

Big salams to all my beautiful and strong sisters!!!


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum dear sisters,

Pray by the grace of Allah(swt), that your all well.

I havn't been on here for a long time and sorry for the lack of personals.....so many posts to catch up on.

Not concentrating too much on fertility issues at the moment. Just want my little sister to make a full recovery. To think that she was in a coma for 2 months and seeing her smile now has lifted my heart. Alhamdulilah, i am just happy that she is alive.

Just waiting for a new date for my lap. They said i could be waiting for up tp 18 weeks, its been 10 so far.

Welcome and salams to all the newbies. 

Lots of love
Shahina xXx


----------



## thinendometrium

salaams sisters


hope all are well.


baby maryam- so pleased to hear that you are calm and relaxed and you've found a way of making it all work. good luck for next go.


shahina- I continue to have your sister in my prayers and I'm very pleased that you are blessed with her presence and her smile. May Allah give her more and more strength daily. Hope your appointment for lap comes through soon but as you say, your sister's coma has helped put everything into perspective. 


Sister C- hope that you're looking after yourself well and that you're allowing yourself time out to relax and gather your thoughts. My prayers are with you.


My love to all the other sisters,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Ladies,
How is everyone? A big welcome to the newbies, inshallah your time on this board will be short and sweet. Gosh so much has been happening.

Sister C- so sad to read your news   inshallah things will work out for you. I have no idea how but Allah(swt) is the best of planners and I am sure he will keep you safe and make you a mother inshallah.

Isobel Snowdrop - How are you hun? I hope the holiday gives you and your DH some good time together   

Iman - Praying that you find your new house   

Not much on our front, well absolutely nothing. Since the m/c last year everything seems so strange. On one hand we had a glimmer of natural hope and then the next nothing. I pray inshallah that we all reach our children...  Sorry I didn't mean for this to quite so sad, but suddenly feeling quite low about TTC. I watch people around me, totally not bothered about their children and it really hurts knowing that we would have loved our little one so much...

lots of love to everyone

love

Snowbelle


----------



## cookies81

Salam sisters just wanted to share some dua's with you:
say "istghfar ALLAH alazeem alazi la ilah ila howa alhay algayoum wa atoubo ileyh" as many times as you can if its hard to read just do istghfar as many times as you can,
say "bism ALLAH x3 aaoz bi klimat ALLAH altamat min shari ma alga wa ohazer " it protects you from any bad thing your scared of (Im using it to keep AF away   ||)
read sorat yassin after midnight for seven nights and make duaa
read sorat mariam.
if you have any dua's plz send them Im sorry if mine are hard to read but I only know them in arabic.
salamu aleikium sisters,


----------



## thinendometrium

Salaams Sisters


Hope that you are all well.


Sister C- still thinking of you and    that you are well and staying strong.


Snowbelle-    my sweet for feeling sad about ttc.  The waiting game is just so incredibly hard, but Allah will inshaAllah bless you very soon   .  I don't know if I've told you this story before, but I have a friend whose DH has a varicocoele. They were ttc for ages and then Allah blessed them with a child. They then wound up having 3 children  (so far!) with about 3 years between each, all naturally.  That is the thing with a varicocoele, you just have to be super patient and inshaAllah it will happen, as you proved last year.  You are always in my    hun.


cookies- I see from your signature that you've had your second ICSI and your OTD is tomorrow inshaAllah!  I    that you are celebrating a lovely BFP tomorrow      .  Good luck with testing my sweet.


Iman, ShahShah, Taya, Tanisha, Shahina, Pearl, baby maryam, isobel snow drop, flame, honeyz, ApplePieMum, BFPhopes and anyone I have missed, hope that you're all keeping well.


AFM- have started a natural FET cycle and today is CD8.  Just    that my lining cooperates and we can go ahead.  Will keep you posted. Please keep us in your   .


Thinendometrium x


----------



## cookies81

inshALLAH 2morow brings good news but tmi: when I wiped I found some brownish clots so scared its AF pray for me sisters


----------



## thinendometrium

cookies- really hope that it's nothing and that you get your BFP.  With my BFP, I had brown spotting for ages around and after my BFP. So hope it's the same for you hun. Please let us know how you get on as you're in my    xxxx


----------



## cookies81

BFN


----------



## thinendometrium

oh cookies        I logged on just to check on your result   .  I'm so sorry hun, it is such an awful thing to experience and wouldn't wish it on anyone, let alone a dear sister like you       .  The next few days are going to be very difficult, so I hope you have your DH for support and hugs, as you need one another during this time.  I had wished it would be different, but Allah is the best of planners and I have faith that He has a great plan for you.  I recently read a very nice thing in someone's signature on another website (she is Christian).  It went something like this:


When you ask God for something, He only has 3 answers, either "Yes", or "Not yet" or "I have something much better for you in mind"


So take comfort in knowing that everything Allah gives is part of a grand plan for you and that you will inshaAllah not only be rewarded with paradise for your patience, but also in this life- just continue to be patient my sweet       


You are in my thoughts and


----------



## diya80

asalam o alikum ladies,

When you ask God for something, He only has 3 answers, either "Yes", or "Not yet" or "I have something much better for you in mind"

thinendometrium dear very well said.its true that Allah is the best planner.

we can just pray and try.but Allah knows better.


----------



## flame

slms sisters, 
so sorry cookies      hope ur feeling better

its been quiet on here for a while... hope every1 is well... DH & I went to clininc today to sign forms for icsi and the nurse said we can start tx. she asked me what day i am on period cycle and i am day 14 today so she said i can go in nxt monday for a scan and start injections from then on....I,m not sure exactly how i feel.. when i was on waiting list i couldn't wait till it was my turn and now i feel all mixed up of emotions like sacred, worried, uneasy...  .  I'm not too sure of what i need to do for tx but i'm just    all goes well
please keep me in your prayers.

flame


----------



## thinendometrium

salaam sisters


hope you are all well.


flame my sweet- what you are experiencing is very natural and exactly how i felt when i got my period before our first IVF cycle. it's the fear of the unknown and fear of what awaits you but i can assure you that you will soon get the hang of it and will be relieved that you are finally getting started. i wish you the very best of luck and i hope it's first time lucky for you and we get to celebrate your bfp very soon.


sadya- WELCOME! wish you the best of luck with your august appointment


ladies- please pray for us- i'm on a natural (so no medication at all) frozen embryo cycle and i am due to have embryo transfer this friday and due to work, DH won't be with me to hold my hand and support me and i will be alone (not literally alone, as i will have Allah with me). please remember me from about 10.30am on friday as i will need all your prayers.


luv and best wishes to all,
thinendometrium x


----------



## baby maryam

Salamas to all...

GOOD LUCK Thin and Flame with upcoming TX and I hope for BFP for both of you... and Cookies- sorry about what happenned hope it is better next time hun     

    from me to all the other sisters and big salams... miss you all... it has become a bit quiet, I noticed that too...

Love you all... salamat. 

P.S. Welcome sister Sadya... nice to have a new sister here!!!


----------



## thinendometrium

just to let you know a miracle happened today! something came up at DH's work for tomorrow so they'll be short-staffed and DH took the opportunity to offer to work extra hours in return for Friday morning off and they agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm soooooooooooooo pleased! And it just came out of the blue!  I'm taking it as a sign that this cycle will be a lucky one inshaAllah.


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Ladies,

sadya - a big welcome to you, inshallah like me you will find that this page is so supportive it can get you through anything.

Thinni - glad to hear that your DH will be with you on Friday. I am sure you will get another BFP.

Cookies -    So sorry to hear that you got a BFN, it is really hard but we just have to pick ourselves up and carry on

Flame - just relax, keep strong and inshallah just go with the flow. You and your DH have been so patient your turn will come.

Maryam - have you started treatment yet?

Iman - hope that you are closer to finding a house.

Another BFN for us. Unfortunately I was quite a few days late so had begun to build up hope, coupled with the fact that I just didn't feel right (which is how I felt when I did get a BFP) it gave me false hope. I can't believe that it was a year ago that we got our BFP. It just doesn't seem as if we are any closer to holding our baby in our arms...  

love and duas for everyone - looks like ramadan will be hot as well as long this year!

love
Snowbelle


----------



## baby maryam

Salamat ...
Snowbelle, no I did not start, I could have... but Ramadhan is coming up soon inshallah and I would like to fast it undisturbed by treatment. So I postponed it after ramadhan inshallah... 

Thin, I am glad your DH will be next to you, hopefully inshallah (ya Rabb!!!) you will get good results and stay well and safe...    

Does anyone have news of sister C? I have been worried about her as the last news was very disturbing... hope she is ok...  

The rest of you, may Allah be with you and all the best in everything you do, ma salama...


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters


Thin - insha Allah everything goes well 2moro morning.


Snow - HUGS


Sisters - Subhan Allah when I come on here and see how people care for me I feel sorry for upsetting you.  I just don't know how Allah does it, but things always get sorted out even when they seem to be at their worst. I spent Tuesday in the country with dh. He was cleaning up the back at my house. Masha Allah, I really enjoy his company when he is not stressed. Then I forgot the Clomid and we had to go back and get it. I have some kind of virus and my temperature is out of control. Last months cycle was 5 weeks and 2 days. I felt kind of miserable with the virus, and dh went off somewhere on Wednesday and never even asked me how I am, so I decided I wasn't going to put myself through travelling 100km when I didn't feel well when dh didn't show any care towards me at all. Then subhan Allah - he makes me smile and I know there is a battle of wills going on even when there is not, and THEN subhan Allah I found the Clomid by accident, so I thought well Allah knows best and took them.


I just want to be near dh. I don't make any sense I know. Things here are like living inside a volcano, never knowing when it's going to explode and going from one extreme to another. The most amazing thing is that once things are sorted I forget about how it's been. When things are bad they are very bad, and when they are not - it seems like they never were.


Actually this time masha Allah, we really were getting divorced. He called me to talk to him, and it ended with me saying its just not working and him agreeing and I went downstairs. Then I thought you have to not had intercourse in a month where you are being divorced, and I went up to talk to him about this, and subhan Allah he opened up and talked really talked to me. He explained why he had done what he did that made me angry. He also said for the first time that he wants a baby too, that it is not just me. I was really and truly ready to leave and try to foster or adopt kids myself. 


Now, that time seems so far away that I can hardly remember it. And I'm trying hard so I can tell you all that everything is OK. I never thought that marriage would be such a rollercoaster ride. I've never gone on a rollercoaster 'cos I'm scared.  


Now dh spends ages on Skype talking to his friend's baby, and his laughter is as loud as his angry voice!


and the next door neighbour takes her baby out - she was on Clomid before she conceived, and I'm on here wondering whether  I'm Alice in Wonderland or through the Looking Glass.


I'm sorry for disturbing you. Thanks so much for you du'a. This place keeps me sane, because I totally trust you lot masha Allah and I always feel safe when I offload on here.


One thing that is worrying me a bit though sisters is when I see posts with shirk in them. Sisters, we have to be really careful because Shirk is the only sin that Allah does not forgive and hidden shirk is like a black ant on a black stone in the middle of the desert on a moonless night. Sisters please beware of divination with the tasbeeh, thinking about good or bad luck and things like that. I hope I have not caused any offense by this - it is just a reminder, to myself first and then to whoever reads this.


Insha Allah we will all find out what our Qadr is soon enough and du'a is the only thing that affects Qadr. May we all be pleased with whatever Allah has decreed for us, and may we meet in Jennah when all the trials we went through here are forgotten.


Thank you all for everything. Let's wait and see what happens next.


Love to you all
SisterC


----------



## baby maryam

Sister C, salamat!!! I am so, so, soooo glad things have been resolved between DH and you, I was so worried. I hate to hear that anyone out there is having marital troubles. Don't worry to have worried us- we are sisters and must think of each other. 

And one more thing- barakAllah feeky for bringing up the story of shirk. I was also alarmed when I read the post of tasbeeh, but I did not want to be the 1st to raise this question. May Allah reward you for that, yes, we have to be extra careful not to even come close to shirk, it is serious matter. Only Allah decrees our destiny and we have no insight into it. No tasbeeh, no cards, beans- nothing can tell us what will happen to us as this is part of ghayb, the unseen- and we humans have no insight into it. Alhamdullillah.

But what does change our Qadr is du'a, supplication. So if we are not happy with something- it is up to us to make supplications to Allah and only He can change our destiny... if that change is good for us. If not, He will replace it with what is better for us, as Allah knows better than the humans what is good for them. 

I pray that Allah rewards all of us with kids (ameen) in this world and in the Hereafter- if that is good for us, and if not, to make our hearts at peace with what is written for us, ameen...

May Allah keep you all safe and healthy, ameen ya Rabb...

Salamat to all other sisters!!!


----------



## flame

slms
to all
alhamdulillah i have been to clinic in the morning and have got my injections...1st injection inserted in hospital...pleas pray for us in these blessed days and through Ramadhan...


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum,
jizkAllah sisters for ur wishes and warm welcome.FF is really a blessing  

sister C i cant tell u ...im soooo happy that mashallah things r getting normal at ur end.May Allah give u healthy and happy baby amin.

sister flame i do pray for u.  

snowbelle,thinendometrium hope that u both will be fine.(inshAllah)

in advance Happy Ramadan. and plz plz do remember me in ur prayers.


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters


Well it's been a day like no other. Dh wanted me to do something I can't do in the business today. It was quite complicated. Getting a 10 digit code that completely specifies something and how it is manufactured when I didn't have the information. All the people I rang could not give the code without the information. Then dh smashed his phone while the customer was on it, and the 2 computer monitors, and is blaming me for being a stupid woman. I have never seen such senseless destructive behaviour. It was like a toddler breaking all his toys because he didn't get what he wanted.


The bit I don't understand is that I feel relieved? I was so stressed out before. I knew I couldn't do it and that he was asking the impossible but he has gone off to bed now in the middle of the day. He tried telling me to get out and go down the country but I said I wasn't playing his stupid games. If he wants to he can go out but I am not getting behind the wheel of a car when I am so stressed. I think I even made the neighbour cry, I was so stressed and angry and she came in looking for him to buy cigarettes. I can sympathize with how dh was feeling but his destructive behaviour did not help solve the problem. 


Today is when we are supposed to start our 10 days of BMS. I don't know how I'm going to get dh to co-operate with him in this mood.


Now the problem is that the shipment is not going to be ready for its flight and the computers are broken so I don't know how we can reschedule the flight. There was aslo a lot of money involved.


I really need your du'as on this one.


They wanted information on whether the clothes were knitted or not, how they were woven, how they are dyed, how any patterns on them were printed, the weight in grams per metre squared, whether the percentage of cotton is greater or less than 85%. There is only one person I know who trained in that kind of information and she was not available. This is really specialized Customs stuff.


Life is certainly not boring here. I don't know if I should try to fix it while he sleeps or whether to leave it up to him. He is the boss after all and it is his business and I don't really know what to do. I had tried to persuade him to send it under the one code we do know, and if there was a problem we could say we made a mistake, but insha Allah there would be no problem. I told him he was making big trouble by trying to get the exact code because it makes us look incompetent to the customer - I don't even know exactly what questions to ask him.


Please make du'a for me.


Snow     Hope you're feeling more optimistic now.


Did anyone else on Clomid notice that their period is always delayed and much lighter than normal?


SisterC


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom


Does anyone here feel that intellectually Islam is the only logical religion but not have an emotional connection to it?


SisterC


----------



## AyshaKyrah

Salaam all  
Im new to this site, thought id say hi *waves*
Recently found out about our infertility, still trying to come to terms with it but Allah swt knows best!
Anyhow, good to see this forum and hope to get to know some posters here xxxx


----------



## Pearl.

Aslaam Aleykum Sisters 

Just to let you all know that after 1 year and 2 months of my name coming to the top of the list I have finally started IVF. For those of you who don't know I have a low ovarian reserve and only my right ovary and tube (lost the right side as a result of severe endo in aug 07). So i'm on the short protocol.

Yesterday was day 3 of my period and had my baseline scan which showed normality. The nurse showed me how to make the injection and gave me my first shot. I was crying and so scared of the needle, but Allahumdolillah it didn't hurt apart from the burning when the med when inside. I asked for the auto injector to make life easier for myself.

I've had my 2nd shot today and feel nausea and so sleepy, infact i've just woken up from a broken sleep of 2 hours. Also i'm getting a lot of pain in my abdomen..i guess it's the meds working.

*Tanisha* sis you were right in saying that the needles don't hurt and you find the strength to inject yourself.

I still don't feel excited but it all or even feel like I have started IVF finally..just feels like any other treatment that i have had for my endo.

I'll be having another shot tommorrow and a scan is booked for friday, If they can see some follicles i'll start the cetrotide along with the menapour and if not then the dose will be increased. At the moment I am on 300mil (4 vials to one water).

I'm still very sleepy at the moment and don't have the energy to sit up and type anymore. So please girls pray for me  , I've been through so much since I have been married and TTC.

*welcome to all the newbie sisters, InshAllah we'll chat soon" 

FeeAmaan Allah


----------



## thinendometrium

Salaams Sisters

Hope that you're all well.

Sadya and Aysha- WELCOME! Glad you found us and hope that you can get the support that you need.  The ladies on here are marvelous.  Wishing you the very best.

Sister C- hope that all settles down for you and DH and things are sorted with the business.

Flame and Pearl- so pleased for you that you're finally underway!  Wishing you the very best for this cycle and hope that Allah blesses you with your much wished for babies in this cycle.  

snowbelle- I'm so sorry that times are tough with it having been a year since your natural BFP.  I pray that Allah blesses you with a natural BFP very very soon.

Baby maryam- hope that all is well with you.

To all the other lovely sisters, hope that you are all doing very well with you.

AFM- I wanted to thank you for thinking of me and praying for us. Allah worked it out so that DH was around for embryo transfer alhamdulillah last Friday.  The two embryos we had thawed both survived alhamdulillah so we had 2 blastocysts (day 5 embryos) transferred and our test date is Tuesday 3rd August.  Please continue to keep us in your prayers.

Luv and best wishes to all,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

Ayshakyra - welcome.

OK sisters I really need your du'a. The cycle days are passing fast and dh is not even speaking to me. 

SisterC


----------



## thinendometrium

Salaams my dear sisters

Hope that you've all had a great weekend.

Sister C- hope that things get better for you and DH and that you can make the most of this clomid cycle.  You are in my prayers.

Just wanted to share with you all that we have been, alhamdulillah, blessed with a BFP (early testing) this weekend.  The blessings that Allah continues to bestow upon us on a continual basis are countless and we are so very indebted to Him for EVERYTHING.  I would like to thank you all for all your support and prayers.  We would not be where we are without all your prayers, so my sincerest THANK YOU to all of you.

Please know that each and every one of you is in my thoughts and prayers ALL THE TIME.

Pearl and Flame- hope that your treatment BFPs are next to follow.

Hope that the other lovely sisters have natural/treatment BFPs to follow too, or are blessed with children very very soon in another special way.

Please continue to keep us in your prayers as it is very very early days.  I will be calling clinic on Tuesday (official test day) to book a scan for 2 weeks time inshaAllah.  Will keep you all posted.

My luv, prayers and best wishes to all xxxx


----------



## Pearl.

Aslaam Aleykum 


Just to let you all know that i am not having success with the treatment..scan on friday showed 4 follicles
..i then started cetrotide on saturday and mondays scan showed only one mature follicle. I have a scan tomorrow
to see if another follicle has matured if not then it's very likely the doctors will abandon this cycle and start me on 
a fresh one with a higher dose of menapor.

Please pray for me sisters..I have been crying so much. My 11 year journey of TTC has really taken it's toll on me.


----------



## flame

slms

thinendometrium - congratulations.. i keep praying you have a healthy and happy 9 months and healthy pious child/s..(Aameen)

Pearl  - I keep you in my prayers and inshallah you and I both have good news to share soon....

sisterc - hope and    things get better for you.

I have been injecting myself every evening since last monday and af showed up yesterday evening.. today I have been in a lot of pain. I went to do some grocery shopping with Dh and had to sit down every little while.. one lady asked me if i was ok? and i explained i had period pains so she told me to boil water and add a few things like ajwain and other herbs and to drink it. bless her she even told me to go to doctors if that doesn't help.  lol...

please keep me in your prayers... in need of plenty duas....

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Salaams Sisters


I've been thinking and      so much for you both Pearl and Flame.  


I really hope that another mature follicle joins in for you Pearl my sweet- my heart breaks hearing about your pain.  I am however reassured that you must be one of Allah's very special Mumin followers, as you have been tested to such an extent and after hardship comes the reward.  Try to remember that my sweet and I am hopeful that Allah will reward you very soon.  


Flame- Glad that treatment's moving on and hopefully this is the last AF for a good year or so- hang in there hun.  


Please keep us posted as I'm thinking and      for you all the time.


My love and      for all my other dear sisters.


Thinendometrium x


----------



## flame

slms sisters

a quick question when i get the injections that need to be in the fridge, Is it possible i put them in a mini fridge? cos we have not told any1 at home about our tx. most of the mini fridges say they are not suitable for medicines


----------



## Iman01

Salam Flame,

I just wanted to let you know that it is absolutely fine to put your medicines in a mini fridge. I did the same when I has my treatment.

I pray all goes well for you sister.x

Pearl and all the other lovely ladies on here you are in my duas too- I pray Allah grants you all children and rewards yo for your patience very soon

x


----------



## Pearl.

Aslaam Aleykum Sisters

Thin sis..Congratulations on your BFP, I'm so happy for you. May you have a healthy pregnancy. Ameen SumAmeen.

Flame sis your also in my dua and wish a BFP for you. I know how you feel, the injections do make you feel tired. I stopped injecting 3 days ago and yet still feel the effect from them. Stay brave and please do let me know how you get on. *hugz*

I'm at my mums house and cannot type as I have my 6 nephews and neices screaming around me..and can't think straight.

Ramadan is just around the corner so Ramadan Mubarak to each and every one of you..May Allah (SWT) accept our ibbadat and forgive our sins and grant us with the most beautiful gift in the world ; a child . Ameen SumAmeen.

Take Care all of you..and remember me in your dua. I am trying to cope and blocking everything out. Infact I feel numb and don't know what to feel anymore. Also it's my 11th wedding anniversary today and my husband is working till late. He's in the media business so no fixed hours.

FeeAman Allah.


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum sisters,
Happy Ramadan to All of u.plzz plz do pray for me my appointment is coming on 19th of this month that would be my first appontment with a specialist plz do pray for me.

i do pray for all of u.
sister Pearl.....happy 11th wedding anniversary  
inshallah u will celebrate ur 12th with ur lil one InshAllah.


----------



## honeyz

Thin many many heart felt congrats after hardship comes ease. It seems like only yesterday that u got a bfn and now Allhumdullilah its a positive. Take care of yourself and enjoy ur pregnancy Mashallah.


Ramadhan Mubarak to you all, May Allah answer all our prayers Inshallah.


Im going for another round of ivf but this time im trying it with steriods(low dose only ) this is my last go so all my eggs in one basket so to speak  


plz remember me in ur duas.


anyone else unexplained had any luck with steriods??


Pearl happy aniversary, this will b ur year Inshallah.


sadya and flame good luck hope it all goes well Inshallah


welcome to all new comers


sister c Ramadhan is nearly here a time for us all to reflect and regroup ourselves and touch back to our islamic side and Inshallah pray alot more. To answer your question not that im quallified in any way but I have heard that if you walk one step towards Allah, Allah will run (so to speak) towards you. We all feel down and weak somtimes and the only way to get over it is to Pray to Allah that Allah put his love and the love of the Prophet pbuh in ur heart and makes u steadfast in prayer and worshiping Allah, if you keep praying and desiring the feeling in ur heart for Allah then Inshallah I have no doubt that u will get it and may we all Inshallah keep our Iman and be steadfast in our prayers and love for Allah. Like i said im not qualified at all and neither do i knw as much as I should but if i can help in any way pm me. Also I think that the anger thing well to b honest it needs to stop from both sides. I feel that mayb i shouldnt say but lets face it it happens to the best of us, its easy to get stuck in a rut and every relationship has its ups and downs, somtimes u jst need to off load and this is a good thing but somtimes u need to take a step back from the situation and rethink. I feel that the best I can do is offer what little advise I can in the hope that it may help u in som way.  Plz sister wen ever u feel anger coming then pray Awozo Billah hai minashaytanir rajeem and then Bismillah. Drink water and and calm urself down also calmly speak to ur husband and tell him to do the same, if all else fails walk out of the room or house becoz if this continues it will bring trouble to ur life and Inshallah wen Allah blesses u wit a lovley baby then this angry atmosphere in the house will be detrimental and besides you need to be in the least stressful state at the moment.   This infertility struggle takes its toll on everyone and somtimes tht stress can affect the relationship between partners all we can do is pray and also try and not let it affect every aspect of our lives, as hard as tht is.


x


----------



## baby maryam

RAMADAN KAREEM TO ALL MY BEAUTIFUL AND STRONG SISTERS!!!

Welcome to the newbies!!!

Sister Thin, very good news mashallah!!! I hope the rest of pregnancy goes by easy, ameen...  

The rest of you who is doing treatment at this moment- I wish you all the best of luck, good and positive outcomes and plenty of emotional as well as physical strength.

Sister C... just hang in there... times sometimes look unbelievably hard, and sometimes we just don't know how to get out of the circle, but just rely on Allah and His Wisdom, and you will be inshallah OK. 

I have decided to post-pone all of my treatment for after Ramadan, because I feel like this time is for Allah, and I need some time with Him- sort to speak. I am back in touch- or out of touch on and off, sort to speak with God since my miscarriage last year, and I need my relationship with Him to be strong in that I will be able to endure the next course of treatment... because only with Allah on our side there is success, whichever way the TX goes... It is how we deal with it and whether we are strong to accept our faith or not. Wa inshallah khayr... 

I wish you all good and harmonious days ahead, I hope the fasting will come easy to you and that Allah will bestow His mercy on all of us, ameen!!!

Salamat and plenty of    from Libya to all of you... kisses and hugs, salam alaykum wa rahmatAllah...


----------



## Iman

Assaalaamu alaikum sisters

Firstly: RAMADAN MUBAREK!     to each and every one of you, I sincerly wish hope and pray for Allah's infinite mercy, blessings and to raise you all up to His Shade on the Day of Judgement, Ameen.

Long time no chat from me hey?? lol....well I get to that in a minute.....

Secondly after my Ramadan wishes, I must say heartfelt congratulations to the recent BFPs on here and my sincere du'a and heart to those who have yet not had that joy. Your time will come sisters, it is written for you and if it is not - it is because there is something better insha'Allah. I know those words give little real comfort but with time we move on insha'allah

I would like to draw everyone's attention to the following http://www.mumandmuslim.com/ Mum and Muslim magazine is an online magazine for Muslim Mums.....the Ramadan Issue is now live on the site. I have written them a piece which is showing in the link called 'A Personal Struggle : The Path to Parenthood' - I approached them to do this to give their site another dimension and increase awareness insha'allah for all our sakes. I hope you like it insha'allah - and I hope that even if it just educates one person to stop and think before they make insensitive comments to sisters like us or take anything for granted, then I am happy insha'allah. I hope I dealt with all areas sensitively and thoroughly insha'Allah - it turned out to be quite long.....there was so much to say.....Please forward the link to the article to whoever you wish insha'allah.

Well update from me....The reason I have not been on here for so long is I have not really had anything to report or say. We STILL have not gone to Approval Panel because all this time ( since Feb!) we have been looking for a house - and its been awful, with so many problems, so many viewings, searching all the time, overpriced under-sized run down places - its really been getting to both of us and our whole Adoption process has been on hold because of it.

HOWEVER - I am delighted to say that TODAY, we made an offer on a place ( to rent) that was accepted!  So the hunt is finally over!!!! insha'Allah!!! provided all references etc go through.its a 2 bed house - 2nd bedroom isnt huge but it will do for 2 small children and garden is small too - but the rest of the house is fine space wise and its in the same area we are in now which we are very happy about . Its pricey and theres a question mark hanging over DH's job right now in terms of redundancy next year - but hey, we gotta move on and trust in Allah s.w.t to look after us insha'Allah.

This means - if all goes through ok , Im not holding my breath just yet! - then we can progress insha'allah with the adoption......

What a blessed start to this month insha'Allah  

One last thing - I would ask everyone who has not already done so, to remember those fasting in Pakistan where the floods have hit and how desperate they must be right now. I ask everyone give what they can - be it money or time or du'a for those afflicted insha'Allah. May Allah s.w.t grant those people who are suffering a respite to their difficulties and show them his mercy at this time, Ameen.

xxxx


----------



## honeyz

Iman a huge pat on the back, handshake and kiss on the cheek  
great piece of work, loved it.


----------



## thinendometrium

Salaams my dear sisters


RAMADAN MUBARAK TO YOU ALL.  May Allah (swt) accept all your fasting and prayers and may your dreams come true very soon.


Pearl- I'm so sorry to hear that your cycle was abandoned my sweet.  I hope that you're able to get some answers in your follow up appointment and that the doctors have a plan of action for the way forward.  On a happy note, HAPPY 11th ANNIVERSARY!  May you have 50 more inshaAllah!


Flame- hope that your treatment is going well hun.  must be hard living with others whilst going through treatment but Allah will make it easy inshaAllah. Please keep us posted.


sadya- wishing you the best for your appointment.  Hope that you get some answers and the find the doctors helpful.


Honeyz- inshaAllah this time is THE TIME and that the steroids do the trick.  I've not had any steroids whilst on treatment and ours is a tubal infertility mainly, so I'm sorry I'm not able to answer your question.  Let us know when you start and how you get on.


Baby maryam- devoting this month to strengthening your relationship with Allah is absolutely wonderful and I wish you a most blessed month and I hope that you come out of Ramadan spiritually invigorated and ready to start what will be your successful next treatment inshaAllah.


Imaan- so pleased to hear that months of searching have finally come to an end! InshaAllah all paperwork goes through smoothly and that you're able to move in soon and adoption process picks up again.  I haven't read your piece but I can't wait to do so.


Iman01- very nice of you to offer flame with the info she really needed.  I pray that all is going well with you.


To all the other lovely sisters- snowbelle, isobel snow drop, shahshah, sister C and everyone else I've rudely not mentioned, wishing you all the very best for this blessed month.


AFM- had a bleed on sunday night.  don't have a scan until next wed 18th inshaAllah when I should be 6 weeks and 1 day.  Please sisters, keep us in your      during this month of mercy and blessings.  You are all in mine.


Luv and best wishes to all,
thinendometrium x


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam Ladies
Ramadan Mubarak and Mubrook to all the good news. Well done to Thinny on the BFP and Iman...well Missy you kept that quiet! I'm so pleased for you guys. All those houses and now inshallah it is the right one. Fantastico! I could really do a happy dance infact I will   ! Really great news at the start of Ramadan.

No news for us, inshallah we get some where.

Love and duas for everyone, inshallah think PMA!!

Snowbelle


----------



## flame

slms sisters
Ramadhan Kareem to all

thin - you are in my prayers...         

iman - great article masha allah.. may allah accept your efforts... best of luck and          for the new home.

AFM - firstlty jazakallah khair for all help support and duas..... (Alhamd lillah) had a scan on wednesday with everything showing good. now to start the next injections tonight. 

please continue to pray for me and all. The dua of a fasting person especially at iftar time is readily accepted so let us all take out 10 mins before iftar and make dua for all on ff...insha allah

w/s
flame


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum wrwb,

sisters plzz plzz do remember me in ur prayers.May Allah accept ur prayers.Ameen.


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams
Any news on Thinny and her bleed? Inshallah her and the little bean are ok   

love
Snowbelle


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum deareat sisters. Remadhan mubarak to you all in this blessed month.

Sorry for the lack of personals, but i have very rarely hide time to come on here. My sister is making a slow recovery but inshallah she will get there soon. Please make dua for her.

Just want to congratulate those that have had recent BFP. For those that have not, please keep the faith. You are all in my prayers.

I'm having laparoscopic sugery on by fallopian tubes on Monday. I'm really scared. I wish it was after ramadhan and have contemplated canceling. But I already had to cancel once when my sister was so ill and I dont think my consultant was happy about that.

I had my pre-assesment a week ago for the surgery, the nurse said "dont worry,we'll have blood on hand just in case you have severe bleeding"; this has freaked me out. I dont want my parents and family to go through the hardship and pain that they went through with my sister. That was unbearable.

Please remember me on Monday and make dua for me. I will really appreciate it. Jazak Allah.

With lots of love,
Shahina x


----------



## flame

slms

quick question:

where is the best place to store meds in the fridge? is it the door? in the crisper? top shelf? middle shelf? or does it really not matter

w/s


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum,
Shahina dear dont worry i will pray for u.and inshallah Allah will help u and u will be ok very soon.

salam to all.


----------



## cookies81

Ramadan mubarak sisters, hope this holy month brings us peace of mind and acceptence of what ALLAH has choosen for us.
I would say the door flame as you dont want it to get to cold and freeze but you should ask your pharmasicts.


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum sisters

Had my lap yesterday and alhamdulilah all went well. Feel really sore but got the week off work to rest and reflect.
Thank you to those that kept me in their prayers. After ramadhan, inshallah, I will start on Clomid to help with ovulation.

My love and dua's to all on here. 
Love Shahina xXx


----------



## flame

slms

went to clinic for scan and follicles are not big enough  so need to increase the dose and have to go again on friday...please pray for me


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum wrwb,

sister shahina its really nice to hear that u r feeling good now..i really prayed alot for u.inshAllah very soon Allah will give u a very cute and healthy baby.  

sister flame dont worry dear Allah is with us.
u know What Allah said in The Holy Quran"When ever Allah decides to do anything He just says KUN and it happened"(not the exact words but same like that) so keep praying especially at tahajud time.u will be blessed this time InshAllah.i will do pray for u.be positive


----------



## Iman01

Salam sister flame,

Inshallah your follicles will grow. I had the same issue whilst having my treatment. I used to put a hot water bottle on my stomach to help the follicles grow. Infact I got this advice from ff-the during treatment board I think.

It did help-apparently heat near the ovaries stimulates the follicles.

Sorry for the short post-something's come up.

All other sisters ramadan mubarak and all are in my duas.x


----------



## shahina

Sadya, Jazak allah sister for your prayers. Inshallah pray that your appointment with Dr P goes well inshallah.

Flame, inshallah, praying that those follies grow and that this is your year.

Take care all.
Love Shahina x


----------



## Cici_K

Selam sisters


Can i please say thank you to everyone on this thread. I have been meaning to do this for a while. I have never posted on this thread but i use to read everyones comments. And it use to give me so much hope and help me with being patient. I am so proud to be a Muslim sister and love my religion and Inshallah i will do in more in Allahs way. I have grown allot through DH and I struggle in the last 2.5years with all my operations, my monthly injections to make me menapausal, our ivf attempts, our missed miscarriage and Alhamdillah when the 2nd go was going so bad i submitted to Allahs will and honestly believed our only way to have a family was via adoption. And he gave us our child who still has another 12 weeks till his born.


Inshallah everyones duas are answered and the only way i coped through this whole battle was not turning my back on Allah. It made me so much stronger and the support from my husband has been endless. My heart goes out to you all and i will remember you all in my duas. 


Dilek


----------



## diya80

sister cici_K,
really feel good to read ur post...Allah is Really Rehman subhanAllah.May u have a healthy and happy Baby.Ameen.
plz remember me in ur prayers.

best of luck dear.


----------



## thinendometrium

Salaams my dear sisters


I hope that you are having a good Ramadan.


You have, as always, all be in my prayers.


Shahina- I'm so pleased your laparoscopy went well and that you will be starting clomid shortly.  Inshallah it proves to be just what you need to get a BFP very soon.


Cici- Salaams and WELCOME! and many congratulations on getting to this point and your story is so very wondering and such proof that after hardship comes ease.  I wish you the very best for the rest of your pregnancy and may your boy be an exemplary muslim  who will be an asset to the world.


Flame- don't worry hun, that's why they do the scans, so that they keep an eye on your follicles and adjust the dose accordingly. InshaAllah your scan went well and your follicles have responded to the increased dose.  I wish you success and have been praying for you lots.


Snowbelle- thank you so much my dearest for thinking of me and asking about me.  You are so very kind.


Sadya, Iman01, cookies, Imaan, isobel snow drop, shahshah, sisterC, baby maryam, Pearl, Honeyz and all the other lovely sisters- I pray that you are all very well.


AFM- didn't have any more bleeding.  had scan on wednesday (2 days ago) which showed one sac and a healthy heartbeat.  unfortunately, I started bleeding fresh red blood last night.  I've had another scan today which still shows the heartbeat present, with no obvious cause for the bleeding.  I continue to have very bad backache and I fear the worst.  I am leaving it all in Allah's hands as he knows what is best for us.


Please sisters, keep us in your prayers.


Luv and best wishes to all,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## flame

slms

thin- hope ur well and taking rest..... keeping you and the rest in my prayers


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum

Dilek, welcome to FF. Your personal story is inspiring and inshallah pray you have a successful and easy delivery in the few months you have remaining.

Thin, Inshsallah praying that things are ok and that the bleeding has stopped. You are in my prayers.

Love Shahina


----------



## thinendometrium

Salaams sisters


thank you flame and shahina- you're so very kind


My luv to you all xxxx


----------



## flame

slms

I was wandering is it normal to get vaginal discharge whilst on stimms drugs? cos i seem to be getting alot of it    

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams 

Sorry this is short but Im off to work in an hr, just wanted to say Im thinking and    for you Thin and I hope everything is ok.

Lots of love and duas to you all, still think of you all so much despite not posting xxxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

isobel snow drop- thank you so much my luv.  Hope that your shift is not too tiring.


flame- yes very normal, it's a good sign- means you're growing lots of juicy follicles! what day of stimming are you on today?  must be nearing egg collection! I'm praying for you all the time.  Inshallah in about 2.5 or 3 weeks we'll be celebrating your BFP


----------



## isobel snow drop

Sorry Flame yes it is a good sign   

Thin- let me know how you get on hun xxxx Take care xxxx


----------



## flame

slms

thin - i'm still not too familiar with all these dates, names and drugs but i think i am on day 10 got a scan 2moro please pray for me all goes well.... how are u keeping? hope u are resting and feeling better      

w/s
flame


----------



## Cici_K

Selams


Thank you to everyone for your warm welcome.


Thin end  - your kind words about our little boy has made me cry so much, this is exactly what we pray for that our little boy would be a pious Musliman and spread the word of Islam.


I am thinking of you today and im so sorry for the bleeding esp cause there is no reason. Ive read of many ladies bleed through there pregnancies and still go on to have there babies. I am praying the bleeding stops and the endless worries will go away for a while. 


Flame - yep having ewcm is a good sign and u will not ovulate before egg collection. Hope they collected some great eggs.


Selam to everyone else and hope to get to know you all.


Dilek


----------



## flame

slms

went for scan 2day and alhamdulillah things are looking better than friday yet i still need to carry on with higher dose of meds and have another scan on wednesday....however the nurse asked if i was fasting (i was) and she told me not to fast cos its too many hours without food or drink and risk of dehydration and plenty of water is needed whilst on drugs and so on.... so now i am unable to fast.... or would it be ok to fast? any1 have any advice? 

w/s
flame


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams Flame,I also got told not to fast last year during stimming so I took the advice of the clinic. Its very important to drink plenty during tx so I would stop fasting and just make up the days when you can xxx


----------



## Belief78

Slm ladies.

I'm a newbie to this site and wanted to introduce myself and seek your guidance. DH and I have been married for over 8yrs and found out 5yrs ago that DH has Azoospermia. He did not have any sperms in his semen sample!!  

He has been for one testicular biopsy and they found 0 sperm and told us to call it a day!!  

We are now due to go for a second testicular biopsy in Sept at the CRGH, london with Dr ralph. 
I wanted to know if anyone else is in a similar situation??

please make duas for your sister in Islam, trust me I need them  

Duas for you all.

Belief xx


----------



## Belief78

Salaam Iman.

I have been reading your thread about the journey you and hubby have been through. It is simialar to what we are currently going through. Please make dua for us and can you give me any advice?

We are going for the TESE with Dr ralph at the CRGH in Sept and I am so scared!!!  

Belief xx


----------



## cookies81

Dear Sister belief, I will tell you a story my aunt told me a few days ago when I felt helpless and started losing faith that I will have a baby, a lady who was barren went to the prophet Moses and asked him to ask ALLAH to give her a child so Moses (rady ALLAH 3anh) asked Alla but ALLAH said that he has written the women as barren in his book and moses told the woman so, but the woman didnt give up and kept asking moses and it was always the same answer after awhile Moses found the woman with a child and askes her whose child it was and she said it was hers when Moses asked ALLAH HE'S answers was that the woman had so much faith that HE would give her a child that he gave her. The moral of the story my dear sister that sometimes duaa can change your fate or destiny so keep asking ALLAH with assurance that HE will answers you.


----------



## Belief78

Salaam Sister cookies.  

MashAllah what a beautiful reminder for me and all of us. Allah (swt) is all merciful and forgiving. InshAllah i do have faith that Allah will give us all children that we will inshAllah raise to be good muslims!! Ameen

Lots of sincere duas that your next treatment is a success  

Belief xx


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

I have been so busy I've not had time to come on. Congrats to the BFPs. Hugs to Pearl - my heart goes out to you.

I'm not going to do any personals but know that you are all in my du'a.

Alhamdililah this has been the best Ramadan ever thanks largely to the planning we did on

http://sisters-4-sisters.motionsforum.com

Come and check it out and join us - the more the merrier.

Alhamdidlah all my husband's family are the same temperament as dh. Even the quiet brother behaves the same when he is in his own house, and never raises his voice outside it but when in it I've heard him. They are just a volatile family - my own family was volatile but nothing like as loud or as uncontrolled. My father cut the plug off the TV or radio and threw it out of the window because even though my mother had the volume low it was bugging him when he was studying! Then there was the time she threw a half-dozen eggs at him and was so angry she missed him with every one so there was egg over the wall. Then it was left there because there was a dispute over who should clean it up and who was the cause of the argument when who arrives only my Daddy's Mammy!!! Imagine your mother-in-law walking in on that!!!

Am I the only one on here that has a peculiar marriage? When I was Christian I was engaged to be married and we had to do a pre-marriage course to be allowed to marry in the Catholic Church. At that course - the people who were doing the guidance said that you should never shout at your partner. I happened to be teaching one of their children privately and I asked the child and she verified that her parents NEVER shouted at each other - a thing I found totally incomprehensible. Then I went off and got into the New Age movement and quasi-religions before I accepted Islam. During those 7 years I was surrounded by placid, peaceful, restful people who did Yoga, used Aromatherapy, meditated etc and all was "positive" energy, and LOVE. Even still after I embraced Islam I could get that calm.

Once I married my husband it has been extremely elusive, and I don't mix with those people any more because what they are doing is Shirk, but I listened and watched The Prophets Farewell Sermon (Audio + Video) on Youtube spoken by Yusuf Islam and it gave me such peace and such a sense of how the prophet was and how we all can be if we let go and let God.

Peace, peace, peace to you all. May Allah accept my deeds and yours and may we meet in Paradise where we will be surrounded by our children. AMIN.
C

/links


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum dear sisters,
sister flames How r u?how was ur EC?i prayed alot for u..inshAllah u will be blessed.

sister C ,belief,cookies how r u all?plz do remember me in ur prayers.


----------



## BFPHopes

Belief78 ~ I just sent you a PM... My DH too has NOA. InshA we're going to New York for another TESE with Dr. Schlegel. Please feel free to pm me if you have any questions at all!


----------



## Belief78

Salaam sisters.

I hope you are all well and strong in your worship and Iman during this blessed month!!

BFPHope - I have sent you a PM. Please read and reply.

Lots of duas and Love, Belief XX


----------



## BFPHopes

Belief ~ i just sent you a PM and remembered I had one more question . Gosh, you must be so sick of my questions - so sorry!

You mentioned your husband had a biopsy? and then you said TESE? Do you know exactly which one it was? The reason why I ask is because they are 2 different procedures, and in fact the micro TESE is the MOST reliable one. Even within the micro TESE it depends on what kind of a microscope the doctor has (i know, i know - it sounds silly) but some doctors just aren't able too look at the whole organ. Only a part of it. Even some that can look at teh whole organ - it depends on their magnification on how "closely" they look. I hope this makes sense.

We were so NOT informed during our first TESE, we got ripped off and were heart broken. So I just wanted to share that with you... 

Happy last 10 days of Ramadhan to y'all  I can't believe its nearly over - im so gutted!


----------



## Belief78

Salaam sisters.

BFP - When we had our first TESE locally, we had no idea what it involves and therefore found out later that it was a basic TESE where they take randam tissue samples.
After our consultation with Dr Ralph in London, he explained to us that he uses a specialist operating microscope to select tissues in the areas of the testicles where the tubules are open and there appears more activity. This has given us some reassurance. Idea;;y we would have liked to go straight to Dr schlegel, but feel we need to give Dr Ralph a go first.

InshAllah I hope it works!!

Regards

Beliefs


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams ladies,

Just wondered if anyone had heard off Thinendo?? Been a bit worried about her, I do    all is well. Im sure it is and she's probably too ill with morning sickness to get on here    Inshallah all will be well. Sorry for not posting alot but I do pop on to read and keep you all in my duas 

Lots of love and   

Isobel xx


----------



## littlebunnies

salaam sisters

im a newbiee and found your posts very encouraging. im 4 days away from my otd on my 4th cycle. day by day getting more and more dis heartened . cant explain how low i feel. x


----------



## cookies81

wa alekum alslam, 
first of all welcome littlebunnies    i know the 2ww is terrible ive been through it 3 times    but think about it this way it wont help to worry and wat ALLAH has in store for you will happen, so put all your faith in ALLAH and inshALLAH things will turn out the way u want, just do lots of istghfar


----------



## diya80

cookies dear how did u set weight watcher?


----------



## cookies81

just go the website tickerfactory.com and design your on ticker.


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters


Welcome bunnies.


I have been feeling very down. Maybe it's the Clomid? I just feel like doing nothing at all. Then when I was talking to my Mother-in-Law on the phone I started crying and realized that I'm upset. I've been looking into fostering and wondering if the reason Allah has not given us children is that we would not be fit parents.


My husband's friend got divorced again. He divorced his first wife because she couldn't have children and wouldn't agree to him taking another wife. Then he married a non-muslim who already had at least one child. Now she is refusing to have children or to embrace Islam so he divorced her too. I don't like my dh being around these kinds of men, because I'm scared of their influence on him. He once divorced me because a different friend encouraged him to. (May Allah give him what he deserves.)


I think today is day 14 and we are supposed to be ttc from day 10 to day 20 but dh is not responding and I don't feel up to seducing him.


----------



## Belief78

Salaam All and Sister C.

I hope are all well and in strong Iman. 

Sister C - My heart goes out to you! May Allah (swt) give you sabr and a beautiful baby. Ameen
One thing we all know about men, is they will do as they please and will often regret their mistakes when its too late! You sister need to be a good wife to him for the sake of pleasing your lord by completing the rights he has over you. Also try to communicate with him about how you are feeling, dont keep it inside.

Duas
Belief xx
ps. Seduce him,if you have to. InshAllah I pray you have a rightous pious healthy baby from it.


----------



## ShahShah

Salam everyone,

Sorry have not been on here for a long time but do catch up, welcome to all the newbies and there is alot of them.

Thin- congrats on the BFP, hope all is going well.
Sister C- you are in my duas, i pray that things work out for you.

Everyone who is going through treatment i pray that it is successful for you, i know what the process is like but there are many positive stories here.

My love and duas to all   

ShahShah x


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

I feel like I am going to explode! The Clomid is definitely affecting me. At least I hope it's the Clomid. I feel pure rage inside of me. My dh reading the Qur'an is making it worse. Have I got a Jinn?
C


----------



## Belief78

Salaam all.

Sister Cookies - I have heard that clomid can cause mood swings, so this is probably the reason why you are feeling like exploding. InshAllah try doing zikr to help yourself calm down. InshAllah you havent got a jinn.

Duas
Belief


----------



## diya80

sister c for how long u have been taking clomid
if u have mood swings u can find a big jin inside u......


----------



## cookies81

thank u belief but I think u mean sister c   
sister c I dont think u have Jin clomid can making everything seem annoying even if ur partners breathing u snap, just say lots of istghfar   
2morow is the last day of ramadan sooooo excited about eid


----------



## diya80

cookies im a lil bit sad bcoz ramadan is leaving us..ofcourse happy for eid but still.....
same days n nights  again busy life....

but inshAllah next Ramadan will come with more blessings inshAllah.and we will celebrate our next eid with our babies...inshAllah.

A night before eid is very important.at that night Allah is very Happy.we should pray and do zikar and should do istaghfar as much as we can althought at that night we are usually busy in the next day's preparation but we can pray even during our work or cooking...and ask for Allah's forgivness and pray that May Allah forgive our mistakes which are hurdles in the Acceptance of our prayers.ameen.

Allah bless u all  and May Allah make this path easy for All of us.and Eid mubarik to all of u.

Sister flames im praying alot for u my dear.  

plzzzz do remember me in ur prayers as well.

love u all for the sake of Allah.


----------



## Belief78

Sorry Cookies, I meant SisterC......I wish you all the best for Eid.

Duas and hugs
Belief xx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Eid Mubarak to you all.

 
Isobel xxx


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters


Eid Mubarak to all. May Allah accept your good deeds and mine. May all our du'a be answered.


(I asked the Sheikh before if I have a jinn and he questioned me and said I hadn't)


My next door neighbour has just got pregnant naturally without Clomid which she was due to start back on in November. I'm pleased for her but jealous too, which she says she understands.


As for us, insha Allah we have an appointment later this month. It seems silly, but I almost feel like I'm going to the head master's office where we will be punished for not doing our homework. I feel guilty going in to the consultant not pregnant. Does anyone else identify with this feeling?  


love
SisterC


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum dear sisters. Wishing you all a very happy Eid Mubarak. Inshallah pray everyone is well and that all our prayers are answered. Ameen.


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum,
Eid mubarik to All of u.......and hope that u all will be fine....

sister flames plz do inform me abt ur OTD...im still praying for u...  

sisterC r u going for the iui or ivf??

cookies hope that u r also doing great.u didnt gave me Eiddy  too bad.


take care everyone.Love u All and i do Pray for u just for the sake of Allah.


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

Sadya - i'm not really sure. I think IVF - we will probably know on Friday week insha Allah. Our next appointment is on 24th. My cycles are so long (37 days) and I'm sure I'm going to be told to lose more weight. Insha Allah my next aim is to get down to a size 18 by Eid al-Adha. Does anyone know what date that is this year? How long between Ramadan and Hajj?

Insha Allah all is well with all of you. I will probably be around more now that ttc is back involving doctors and the hospital.

In the meantime if anyone needs support with the deen you should have a look on here:
http://sisters-4-sisters.motionsforum.com/

Love 
SisterC

/links


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam alaykum Everyone and Eid Mubarik,
Inshallah everyone had a wonderful Eid. Alhumdulilah ours was good. Now back to the realities of things. I feel as if I have put on so much weight this Ramadan, despite being so conscious and trying desperately to portion control   . Anyway as of tomorrow I am back on exercise and portion control!

Nothing new with us on the TTC front. We are still trying.

much love and duas for everyone

love

Snowbelle


----------



## diya80

sister C best of luck.....Eid ul Azha comes after 2months and 10 days after eid ul fitar so next eid would be on 18th or 19th of nov inshAllah.

i ve lost sone weight and my cycle is good and im feeling good have to loose 5 kgs more inshAllah in one month.


----------



## baby maryam

Salam alaykum to all my sister in FF,
I hope all of you had a happy Eid. I am sorry, I was not very active on the forum during Ramadan...

Waiting for my period inshallah to start stimms... will let you know when and what...

take care all of you and good luck everyone with their treatments...


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

Alhamdililah I am grand. Just dreadful mood swings which could be due to either the Clomid or the Bipolar - probably a bit of both. Snow - I know what you mean - I think I have gone up a size in Ramadan. There was something going on with me psychologically - as if I knew there was a famine coming or like a bear preparing for hibernation when it was time to eat I was eating all round me, constantly!

Sadya thanks for letting me know about the next Eid. I thought it was longer but insha Allah I'll still make it down a size by then. How did you know how long there is between the 2 eids?

Eid Mubarak to all

Love
SisterC


----------



## diya80

Sister C according to an islamic celender Eid ul Azha comes evey year after 2 month and 10 days of Eid ul fither basically on the month of Zil Hajja.

sister C can u plz tell me that what u use to do for ur Weight losei mean special diet
give me any tips if u can actually i really want to loose some weight at least 5 to 7 kgs....


----------



## tanisha

salaam sisters

i`ve come on here after three months, so very quickly want to say Jazakallah for all your duas, m,y son Muhammad was born at 33weeks on 6th June, he was due on 13rd July, alhamdolillah now doing really well.  we stayed in hospitral for 5 weeks in special care and it was a real shock.  I`m makingd uas for all my sisters.  Jazakallah for all teh thank you messages, dont give up!

Tanisha


----------



## diya80

congratulations Tanisha may Allah give u more Happiness and make ur Son a real joy of ur life ameen.


----------



## Belief78

salaam sisters.

Hope you are all well.

Tarnisha - Congratulations to you for your baby. InshAllah may he be a pious righteous individual to bring you happiness and be a benefit to the Muslim Ummah.

Sadya - Salaam to you and just wanted to say i love your saying on your profile.... 'Allah loves us more than 70 mothers'...

duas, hugs for you all.

Belief X


----------



## humabee

Salaam Ladies 
I hope you don't mind me posting here but I need all the prayers I can get  
I am 31 years old and been trying to conceive for over 2 years now. I have been through x2 naturally conceived miscarriages and have just completed my very first cycle of icsi with EC on 2 Sep 2010 and ET on 4 Sep 2010. I was fine during ET but I have woke up with bad cramps on day 2 which caused me to freak out just a little! I am currently 12dp2dt and my symptoms come have lessened.
I had a good result with with the whole process. We managed to get 11 follicles out of which 10 fertilized and 8 survived. When we went back for ET we were told all 8 of our embies made it so we put back x2 grade 1 embies and put the remaining 6 on ice. 
It's my first time doing and type of fertility treatment so I am experiencing all sorts of feelings at the moments but mostly I'm plain old scared but I leave everything in Allah's hands and inshallah he will do what is best for me. 
Please remember me in your prayers, I'm off to get my bloods and results on Fridays Inshallah. What ever the results I will be greatfull for everything and just glad this 2ww is over  
Wishing you all loads of luck
Hxx


----------



## diya80

humabee dear lots of prayers and best wishes for u....

belief78 i also love this saying.....it is truth and u know this saying always gives me smile,courage and inner satisfaction that im not alone and u will agree that its a good feeling if u love someone  but if u know that u r loved by someone and He loves u more than all this feel will give u more joy and pleasure.so this saying gives me a special pleasure.  

sister flames im waiting for ur post really wanna know abt the result..and im still praying for u  

dear sisters plz do remember me in ur prayes that may Allah forgive my those mistakes which r hurdles in the acceptance of my prayers...ameen


----------



## Belief78

Salaam sisters.

Humabee - InshAllah you will conceive this time and inshAllah you will have a healthy, pious and righteous child. Ameen!!
Its natural to be scared, but you have been pregnant before, so thats a bonus inshAllah. Allah (swt) knows the bigger plan for us and Allah knows best. We are all in this world for different reasons.......Allah knows best!!

hugs and warm duas

Belief. XX


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum ladies....

Humabee dear u got the results??u r in my prayers...wishing u best of luck......

how is everyone else?


----------



## Kara.S

Hello ladies,

I am wondering if someone can help me. Are you aware of a good circumcision doctor in the Mcr area? I have twin boys that are 9 wks old and would like them circumcised in the next couple of weeks.

Thank you in advance for your replies.
Kara


----------



## Pearl.

Aslaam Aleykum to all my dear sisters here and welcome to newbies.

I can't find the words to say how I feel..numb is one word thats coming to mind. My first cycle of ICSI was abandoned as I only produced 4 follies and one matured. My second cycle has also been abandoned this time I had 3 follies and all three were so tiny that once agin i have not been able to get to the egg collection stage. I was on the highest dose 6 vials to one water. I didn't even get to the cetrotide injections.

..I have now been told that there is no HOPE for me in terms of IVF and that I should consider egg sharing, which I would never do as ISLAM does not allow it. The nurse has said my ovary is no good and something to do with genetics, which I did not question, my tears and pain had taken over by then.

It's coming to exactly 24 hours since I was told this news..I am staying at my mums, my heart is bleeding, my mind is all over the place, i feel my world has stopped and there is nothing I can do to make it better.

If there is something that I know that is I have had so many knock backs in my life and will not allow this to beat me. I am now looking into alternative therapy. I didn't know that wanting a baby could cause so much heartache and pain..I feel as my heart has been ripped out and stamped on.

Allah (SWT) is the only one that can give me a child, the doctors can only go by what they are seeing, the unseen is with the creator. I'm only 33, a young healthy woman and one ovary, it takes one sperm and one egg to make something so beautiful and fufilling and with dua and strong IMAAN i have faith that I will get it. Losing hope at this stage will push me over the edge and I will not allow the doctors conclusions to be beat me. Not yet anyway.

I request each sister to pray for me through this difficult time.

FeeAman Allah.


----------



## isobel snow drop

Pearl-    My heart goes out you, for sure you are in my prayers. The pain of infertilty is soul destroying, take care my love xxx


----------



## Belief78

Salaam sister.

I pray you are all well and strong in your imaan inshAllah.

Sadya - hope you are doing well.

Pearl - im a newbie to this forum. Just wanted to say my heart and duas go out to you. inshAllah the strongest mechanism you have to deal with the doctors verdict id duas. InshAllah you will have a healthy pious and righteous child.  

We all need to remember Allah know what we know not. Everything happens for a reason, reasons which are beyond our comprehension.

AFM - My DH went for his second tese, the first one revealed he had no sperms and now the second revealed that he has a few abnormal immotile sperms. They have told us that none of them can be used to fertilise an egg. Allah wa Alim. Any advise from you sisters would be very much appreciated.


Duas, hugs and more duas

Belief xx


----------



## diya80

pearl   just thinking abt u....  
inshallah Allah will help u and will not leave us childless inshAllah.


----------



## Pearl.

Thanks for the support and prayers. A very sweet sister has pm'd me and asked me to look into ARGC a clinic in London. Have any of you sisters had treatment there ?

Seven of my friends have had babies this year and my best friend gave birth to a baby girl 2 weeks ago..and just found out that another girl I know very well is pregnant for the second time. I try not to think about my 11 year journey of TTC and find comfort in thinking that Allah (SWT) will give me a child one day just not now and also that I am being tested to make me a better muslim. 

Only we know the pain of infertility


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum sisters      

Pray everyone is doing well. Inshallah.

Pearl, you are in my prayers. I cannot imagine how you are feeling. Infertility can be soul destroying, please keep your chin up. I know its hard. 
ARGC is one of the best fertility clinics in the uk, its under Dr Taranassi (I think thats how its spelt), but please look it up on the internet. I know of a friend who has conceived her first child there. The only drawback which i have heard is that they expect your FSH and AMH levels to be at a good level. If anyone suffers from POF (premature ovarian failure) i heard they dont tend to take couples on because it affects their statistics.
The Lister clinic is very good for anyone suffering from POF.
Inshallah you will be seen at the ARCG and I pray the you are blessed with a pious child.

This may sound really weired, but after the incident with my sister (where she was so close to death), my thoughts are not consumed with "babies". This time last year, all i could think about was babies, because all my friends were popping them out and naturally it was the next thing to do i.e have a baby. But Alhamdulilah Allah(swt) has given me sabr.
With DH and I, its me with the infertility issues, therefore, i'm so hard on myself. But sometimes I look at it another way. If DH was the one with the problems, would I leave him just because I want to fill this void of not having a child? The answer is simply NO! I love my husband and I would stay even if that means being childless. So i'm not going to let infertility consume me.

I've just had my first cycle of clomid and i have not ovulated. So my first attempt is a BFN.  
Got a follow up appointment with the consultant on 4th October. Inshallah we will see whats next.

Lots of love to everyone
Shahina


----------



## baby maryam

Assalamo alaykum everyone...

Sister Pearl, my heart goes out to you. Noone will understand you better but the peron who goes through infertility themselves. 
I wish Allah gives you strength to keep on trying. Nothing is over yet.     

Have you thought of any alternatives?    I know other people's baby is not YOURS but at the end of the day, the baby is still a baby. It does not matter who brought it to this world, it maters who brought him up and who gives them love... At least that is my opinion...   

Some lady told me the other day that fostering- taking the child into your home etc is haram in Islam. I almost wanted to smack her. Give me a break woman!!! Even rasoulAllah saws was taking care of yetama (orphans) and they lived in his household. The only thing not permissible by Islam is giving them our names, but it\s so not true that taking care of them and taking them into our homes is haram. Islam is a religion of logic... what is better- keeping those kids in orphanages or keeping them in a warm, loving home?   

Shahina, be strong and positive, maybe you were just on a low dose, because you wrote you are taking only 50 mg- that is one pill of clomid right? Maybe it will work better when they increse your intake. 

I wish to share with you that I have started my stimms as of saturday, the 26th of september. They put me on two injections of menopur (this is the first time I am taking it, it used to be fostemon and puregon in the previous cycles)... I am also taking Decapeptyl (in my belly), plus a 5mg of steroids. I am not so happy with the steroids, I wish I did not have to take it because I have weak bones, but as a compensation- I am taking calcium and magnesium and D3 tablets as well. 

Pls wish me luck and make du'a for me. May this time inshallah be the one!!!
My prayers and postive energy goes out to every single one of you... salam alaykum.


----------



## honeyz

Salams girls, sorry I havnt read all the previous posts so cant comment on them but , welcome to all the newbees.
Pearl my heart goes out to u, i knw exactly how u feel iv acutally been doing this for 13 yrs with no luck as yet.
Its true what u said, dnt let the drs get u down,theres a lot they dont knw and if its meant to be then no one or nothing can change that.
I too have jst had my 4th ivf cancelled due to low response and dint get to egg collection. Its wierd because only 3 months ago I had 8 eggs in my ivf cycle and have never been a low responder.  
But I guess it wasnt meant to be. U are only  young and Inshallah you will get ur long awaited bfp, My heart goes out to you. All we can do is pray and remember that somthings drs give women a prognosis of only 1% to get pregnant and amazingly they conceive naturally, it does happen like i said the drs dnt knw it all. Try going to argc i hear they are the best and I knw a girl who jst had baby twin boys at the argc after 20 years of trying and she is 40 yrs old, so it can happen dnt loose hope.
im going for another try in a few months so plz remember in ur prayers. 
Good luck baby M inshallah this time ur dreams will come true.
and everyone else good luck xx


----------



## diya80

honeyz dear i ve just sent u a pm plz do check.


----------



## AyshaKyrah

Salaam sisters (and brothers?)

How is everyone doing?

I have posted here before but been trying to keep myself busy and away from all these fertility forums whilst waiting for our next appointments inshallah...

Is anyone else at st marys manchester?

Love and duas to all xxxx


----------



## Samar

Salaamu alaikum all,how is everyone
i`m new in here so some info about me i had one failed icsi last year,we hv been trying for 11 year  alhamdulilah.
may allah make easy for us this is though
journey ameen.


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters


Welcome Samar. 
Pearl what can I say?  
Tanisha - alhamdililah
Humbabee - Insha Allah in time with patience it will happen. very good you've conceived at all.


We missed our last appointment because dh "forgot" about it and did some work instead! Alhamdiliah a contact was able to pull some strings and we have another appointment this day next week, when they will conclude that the Clomid isn't enough and IVF will be next insha Allah.


I just wish it was all over - the hoping, the disappointment, the hanging on for a crumb of good news....


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum sisters

Baby maryam    and Honeyz   , I wish round four of IVF works for you both. Remain   . Inshallah.

Pearl    , hope you are ok inshallah.

Sister C   , hope your hospital appointment goes well and that you can move on to IVF. Its not very pleasant taking clomid is it. I get terrible hot flushes and my husband tell's me that i can be a right moody cow.   
You mention that clomid did not work for you, how long have you been on clomid and where you on 50mg or 100mg. Did you ever ovulate on clomid?

Samar, welcome to FF. You will find lovely ladies and support here. So sorry to hear that you have been going through this pain for 11 years. May Allah(swt) reward you for your hardship and may you get you baby joy soon. Inshallah.   

Everyone else      

I spoke too early the other day when I said i didn't think i ovulated. However, i was pleasantly surprised when i got the smiley face on my ovulation test yesterday morning. Inshallah, i pray that it works first time round. Please make dua for me. I have an appointment with the consultant on Monday to find out the outcome of my lap. I'm hoping i dont get any bad info. I already know that i got a tubal cyst on my right side. Not sure what that means but i guess i'm going to be told.
Very nervous.

Love Shahina


----------



## Samar

Jazakallah sister Shahina and Sister C.

Pearl insha allah check this list out
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Honeyz and Baby Maryam insha allah it will be 4th time lucky.  we will make alot of duaa insha allah dua is the weapon of the believer. 
Hv a nice weekend all


----------



## diya80

ladies anyone can tell me a good ovulation kit?


----------



## shahina

Salams Sadya,

I used Clearblue digital ovulation kit. And i've ben happy with this. It was quite expensive (£40 for 20 tests). I've been told that the manual ones work just as well and they are cheaper. Try happy a look on the internet.

I have to say that i was apprehensive about using these as i was told they can give false results for those who suffer from PCOS of any other cyst.

Ovulation kits only detect the LH hormone surge and this indicates that you will ovulate in the next 24-48 hours.

I've heard that you can ovulate and not release an egg, so that's why I am going to see if my consultant can monitor my next cycle of clomid as i dont think the first worked.

Wishing you all the best, inshallah
Shahina


----------



## diya80

Thanx alot shahina...


----------



## Snazk

Salams all, hope you are all doing ok. 
Just wondering if anyone is going to the http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk which is on 5th-6th November in London.
Salam

/links


----------



## baby maryam

Salam alaykum to all...
Thank you- everyone for your words of support and for du'as, may Allah reward you with the best of rewards, ameen.

Update on me... I am on day 10 of stimms today, everything hurts, my breast are tender painful and huge... feel very nervous, hormonal and a bit depressed... tomorrow is my ultrasound inshallah (3rd one since the beginning of stimms) hopefully they will schedule a pick-up date inshallah... as I already feel as a chicken who cariies plenty of eggs (LOL)... I think they gave me a moderate stimmulation and my response is moderate, as well (my doctor wants a high number of folicules, where as I prefer a lower number but better quality). 
Anyway... will let you know what is his opinion tomorrow inshallah and when is the pick-up if I get to that point inshallah...

Salamat...

I pray that all of you are well, healthy and in the hands of Allah's mercy. Ameen. 

Salamat to all and kisses... yours baby M.


----------



## isobel snow drop

Praying for you Baby M    xxxx


----------



## baby maryam

Salam alaykum,
they scheduled me for saturday morning as pick up date... 

Pls pray for me, du'as are needed...   

JazakAllah kul khair... salam alaykum habeebaty...


----------



## honeyz

Good Luk Baby M Inshallah this is THE 1


----------



## diya80

Baby maryam inshAllah u will be blessed this time inshallah.   

how r u honeyz,shahina,sister c and everyone else?honeyz i sent u a pm u got that?
sisters any news from sister flames


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters


Just back from the Clinic where doctor is very pleased with my weight loss but I have to keep going. He said what we need is IVF but it costs €5,000 and we don't have it. We have medical cards which would enable us to get it free but the waiting list is one year and my weight has to be down. He says at my age (nearly 43) a year is too long to wait because the chances go down all the time.


My dh is talking about getting it done in Syria. So I don't know what the story is at the moment. I have to take it all in and talk to dh but he has a guest and is not the easiest to talk to at the best of times.


----------



## SisterC

Salam


Since I posted my dearest aunt has called me to tell me she was diagnosed with breast cancer yesterday.


Please pray that she accepts Islam before she dies.


SisterC


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams

SisterC I'm so sorry to hear of your aunt's news. Inshallah she accepts Islam, and inshallah she fights it. Alhumdulilah a lot of people live long and happy lives post breast cancer diagnosis. Don't give up hope.

Congratulations on the weight loss. Could you be put down for the IVF waiting list while you try and cost your other options. From what everyone says it is best to do IVF where you (the female) are at your calmest, so maybe a different country with in laws and less support might not be the best place even if it is cheaper?   Just a thought to keep in mind.

Baby Maryam - praying inshallah that you get your BFP

Snazk - I did think about going to fertility show last year, but as I'm not really in a position to make a choice I think I will be giving it a miss. I think it will be good for people who are in a position to take up offers etc. Probably an excellent time to meet clinics which are based abroad. I'd be interested to meet the Haguesand (sp) in Norway and the people from Turkey...I think I may have convinced myself to go!!


Sadly no great news from me. I've been feeling as if my bladder has been weakening recently and the only that springs to mind is more fibroids. I had my urine checked today and no infections etc so sadly looks like it is the only possibililty   . So it means that either the one that is outside my uterus has got bigger or another one has grown    . Either way I'm feeling very fed up of them. I have to go and book my scan next week inshallah I'll get a date quickly.

lots of love and duas for everyone

Snowbelle


----------



## baby maryam

My dear sisters, salam alaykum...

Snowbelle, I pray that it is not a fibroid inshallah... may Allah make it easy for you sweety. Ameen...

Sister C... take everything into account, if it is cheaper and yu think that you could handle in-laws for a while then go for it. Hopefully it works from the 1st trial and you will be back home in no time inshallah... 

I wish loads of luck and BFP for everyone undergoing treatment at the moment... as I wish for myself as well... love you and sending lots of salams your ways... salam alaykum.


----------



## SisterC

Salam alaikom


Thanks baby Maryam. Snowbelle I am so  sorry to hear you're having more problems. Insha Allah it will be easily sorted.
c


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters


It never rains but it pours. My dear brother is in hospital in Isolation. They don't know if he has pneumonia or TB. Either way it's pretty scary. He is a committed Catholic. 


Please make du'a he finds Islam and takes it, and for the rest of my family too.


C


----------



## shahina

Asslamu alaikum dear sisters, pray you are all doing ok.  Inshallah.

Snowbelle, inshallah, i hope its not another fibroid, and i pray your scan goes well. Let us know how you get on. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Sister C, pray your brother recovers from his pnuemonia. I pray its not too serious. Its brings a shudder in my body because it brings back memories of my sister being critically ill for 3 months. I hope he makes a speedy recovery, inshallah.

Nothing new at my end other than i got my blood test result for my first cycle of clomid which shows that i have ovulated. But unfortunately it was a BFN.
I back on the progesterone pills tomorrow for 10 day and then its round 2 of clomid. Please keep me in your prayers and I do for everyone on this board.

Apologies for the lack of personals.Its getting late and time for bed. 

W'salam
Love Shahina


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters


I'm warning you all now - I am going to be venting and complaining in this post - so feel free to skip it.


Shahina - yes I remember. Is your sister fully recovered now? Insha Allah my brother will be well.


My dh is throwing me out - again. He wants to let 2 rooms to lodgers because he wants to close his business down and needs an income to cover his debts. Personally I believe the only way he will be able to pay his debts is by keeping the business open. But on the other hand if he can close it and not get audited that will be best because if the Tax-men knew how he was running the business he would be jailed for embezzelment or something like that, so I prefer the Tax crowd not to get involved.




I've just finished my last round of Clomid so I have about 30 days before I ovulate (assuming I DO actually ovulate without it) and need dh's sperm donation again. So I plan to use these 30 days to sort my marriage out. I don't know how and it will be a difficult road so I'm gonna need your support.


Dh has threatened to get the police to remove me if I don't go. Alhamdililah I have my place in the country that I got years ago when he was doing haram things. Now it's me who has lost my faith and he is doing all his salah. I just feel so rejected and unwanted. 


My dh is not a tactile or demonstrative man and comes and goes like a single man leaving me alone for up to 12 hours on end while he amuses himself with the brothers. I would just like a kiss or a hug now and then. I have to ask for a hug and get it sometimes reluctantly or sometimes not at all. Now, many of you here have told me that my dh is abusive to me. The thing is I KNOW THAT but I'm nearly 43, nearing the end of my ttc road and I am too old to start over, so I've stuck with what I've got and tried to make the best of it.


I am so lonely. So deprived of touch and affection. of course I am crying as I write. Dh will do anything for a brother but won't even drive me to the shops. He wants to go home to his family for Eid. That hurts - he is not even thinking that he is leaving me ALONE AGAIN, at one of the special "family" times. He never interacts with my family and he is so hard with me. He won't put his arm around me in bed so I put mine around him. 


I have half packed. I had settled in, and spent most of the last 10 months at his house. I am happy when I have my belongings around me - my books, my sewing machine etc. I had built a sort of a life and routine in the City that I was comfortable with


I have to decide on a strategy to make him want me back. He hasn't told me he loves me in years. (I think he does but I need to be told) My family don't understand why I stay with him but none of them are muslim and none of them have suffered from infertililty. I'm wondering myself - what happened to me - how did I let myself get so down and so dependent emotionally on him? He has divorced me twice and threatens in a vague way to divorce me if I don't do exactly what he wants.


One of the things I am considering doing is not answering any phone calls from him for the first week at least. I think he has got to taking me for granted and he will miss me when I'm gone. He always used to ring me - up to 27 times or more a day. But if we are being separated (he says we are separated for the last 3 years - that hurt too) maybe I should make him feel like I am truly separated from him. We'll see. But I'm gonna need you guys to get through this. You have got me through some bad times before alhamdililah. In the past I've had aunts I could turn to but one has died and the other has just been diagnosed with breast cancer. Also I'm fairly depressed now.


Make du'a for me that things get sorted out again and that my relationship with Allah gets sorted too.


SisterC


----------



## Belief78

Sister C.

I feel so sorry for you sweetheart. Its so sad to hear how selfish men can be. May Allah reward you abundantly for your sabr!Ameen

InshAllah I hope the clomid kicks in and you get BFP and a beautiful pious child!

InshAllah that may help you and DH to be a family again. It is so sad that he wants you out of the house. Where will he move to? 

InshAllah some time apart maybe good for you both, but not too much time! 

Do you have another family member or a mutual friend who can speak to him to talk some sense into him? Maybe the local Imam maybe able to advice you both? 

InshAllah I hope ur salah picks up....its not easy keeping faith when you are going through so many tests, but that's what makes us different! Worship and duas is the key to success in this duniya and the hereafter!

Please feel free to air your thoughts and seek advice. That's what we are all here for to support each other.

You are in my duas
Belief xx


----------



## baby maryam

Dear sister C,
I have a desire to trash him right now. I know that you have had hard times lately, that it is a roller-coaster... but what are you afraid of? That he will divorce you for the third time? 

And where is he going to live if you get out of his house? I mean, he must live somewhere obviously... or he will stay with friends- conveniently, and then just go to his country for Eid? 
Remind him that it is his duty as muslim to take care of you, where you live, to pay for your food, living costs etc. 


Salam alaykum... may Allah help you to find the right answer to all of this mess. 

P.S. You will be in my du'as inshallah...


----------



## flame

slms

firstly - sorry i haven't been on here much lately but i have been through quite alot....
during ramadhan we were having tx (icsi) on egg collection DH had SSAthis was very traumatic as they ended up doing a biopsy so .... when he came back from theatre he took ages to come round and when he finally did come round we were told there were 3 tissues of sperm at that time i didn't quite undestand and all that mattered to me was that Dh is ok....

we got home and we got a call from clinic saying 9 eggs were mature and 9 sperm survived so 9 embryos created .....

next me and dh went to sleep and woke up well after iftari...DH went to the bathroom and he passed out OMG... good job he opened the door and then passed out i managed to get him to the living room and he passed out again.... I gave him water and plenty of glucose mixed with it and he didn't fast for the next few days.... Alhamdulillah he was getting better and the clinic rang us every day with info about our embryos we decided to go for blastocyst on day 6 and transfered 2 embryos. they had 1 to freeze not too sure if they got another 1 or not....

now the wait... took ages.... OTD was on eid day so we cancelled as what would we explain to family? so following monday went for bloods. also we asked for some1 to examine DH as he was bleeding alot down under so we had to wait for a doctor... by the time dh had been seen our test result came back positive 
couldnt share the news as no internet 

first scan after 2 weeks alhamdulillah all well

2nd scan 3 weeks later ( this monday) and sadly No heartbeat missed miscarriage after 8 weeks. so devastated but i thank Allah that he helped us gat this far and make sabr that Allah help us through this... havent had any bleeding still... have got an appointment in 2 weeks but I'm not sure if i should bring the appointment nearer as there is no point carrying a dead foetus for so long.......

alhamdulillah DH is almost back to normal

Please pray for us...... and i will have to spend some time catching up on every1's posts

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## baby maryam

Flame,
I got happy face finding out you got ur BFP, but then my face dropped to    when I found out the whole story... oh dear!!! May Allah make you strong to endure this pain, I know it is hard, but you keep on going girl and it will happen for you inshallah some day!!!

            

May Allah make you and keep you and your hubby strong, ameen. Salamat.


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams,
Flame   so sorry to hear your news. Please dont feel disheartend. It sounds like so muchis happening.       inshallah thinngs do get easier. 

Sisterc inshallah things get better

Love

Snowbelle


----------



## Snazk

Salams all, I tend to make a post and disappear although have the intention of being a coming on more frequently! Although I'm not posting regular, somehow I feel I know a lot of you as we have something in common and can emphasize with each other esp as I do try to keep up with your journeys.

@ Snowbelle - thank you very much with your reply on the fertility show post, I'm in two minds whether I should go or not as my DH is away at the time and wasn't sure I wanted to go on my own or if I was ready to go to such as event as its so very public. How are you doing and how did your scan go?

@ SisterC - Very sad to read about your ordeal, you really are going through a lot of hardships, may Allah reward you for your patience and improve the health of your aunt and make your DH appreciate you and show you love and understanding. Its always hard when you love a person and feel that they do not appreciate you or love you in the manner that you want to be loved. Often when you hear of someone in that situation the first instinct is to say just leave them, however its easier said than done and at times drastic action is not always the best way forward, it seems that your DH does rely on you and takes you for granted so try your strategy of not responding but don't cut him out totally if his ringing 27 times a day just answer two of the calls, it may soon make him realise what his letting go of. 

@ Baby Maryam - Your OTD isn't far I pray that you get a BFP - how's your wait going, I often find myself reading FF a lot more during the 2ww!

@ flame, how are you and your DH doing? I was really sad to hear of your loss, I had an early loss last month too but it was the first time we achieved a BFP so we are taking the positive from it and hope that our next go will bring us any another BFP thats stays with us. The hardest thing for me was hearing that I would have to wait 3 cycles before getting more tx but I've still not even had 1 cycle so it seems like a long wait   

To everyone else, please accept my apologies for not doing a personal, just seen the time and I should have been at my friends 10 mins ago! Hope your tx's are going well and we all have good news soon


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams 

Flame- my heart goes out you my love, I feel for you both I truly do. It is 1 yr ago tomorrow since we were told there was no heart beat and I still cry about it now. Stay strong xxxx

Sister C- How are you doing now? Thinking of you xxx

Love and dua to you all xxxx


----------



## baby maryam

Sister Snazk... thank you for the du'a, ameen... yes I am often on FF these days. Nothing much to do as hubby won't let me do any house work... 

Isobel, honey, I missed you. How have you been? I need your strength... will send PM these days inshallah... 

Sister C, praying that your situation gets resolved soon. Sometimes we think something is good for us, and it is not... and vice versa. Allah tests us all. May you have strength to endure all tests, ameen. Sorrry if last time I was a bit harsh about ur hubby, but I am a strong defender of women, always have been. 

Love and salamat to all of you!!!


----------



## flame

slms

went to the clinic today, the nurse advised me to wait another week and see if things happen naturally... she told me it was totally my choice ... so i decided to wait and at least then i feel that I have given it a go and waited... if things do not happen naturally then i will have take the tablets as i can't carry on like this for more than a week

please continue to keep praying for me.....


----------



## baby maryam

Dear Flame... you still did not miscarry? Ohh sweetie... 

You will be in my    inshallah... may Allah make it easy for you.


Girls, I made my HcG test and the level was very low, under 20 yesterday. So the dr thinks it is either a chemical  pg, or a non viable pg. In either case, we will know more tomorrow inshallah. I truly hope it is a chem. one, as I cannot cope with yet another hope being risen and then to lose the baby again.


----------



## flame

slms

Baby Maryam-       Insha Allah , praying you get a BFP! I will continue to make dua 4 u


----------



## baby maryam

Salam alaykum,
well it was ruled out as chemical pregnancy due to the trigger shot. 

I am taking one month break and then going back on the roller-coaster. Getting addicted... I think?!   

Just wanted to let you all know what happenned. Salams.


----------



## Belief78

Salaam Ladies.

Apologies, I haven't been on for sometime, I hope everyone is well.

Flame - just read your update, its so sad to hear that you and DH went through so much, you are in my duas. InshAllah may Allah make it easier for us all.   

Baby Maryam - Sweetheart, Hope everything is ok with you, I didn't understand your last entry....was it a chemical pregnancy or not.....InshAllah I hope it is a BFP.... 

Sister C - How are you doing, hope things are better for you, lots of duas for you and DH to sort things out...  

Sadya - How are you doing honey, haven't seen you on here for some time.... 

Love and duas Belief xxx


----------



## baby maryam

Well, it was a positive but very, very low HcG, so after 2 days they repeated the blood test and the HcG kept on falling down. So, they ruled it out as a chemical pg and I am sad, but not beaten up yet. 

I wil take november off and going right back on the roller-coaster again be4 I change my mind..   

So, no, no BFP for me this time. But, I am sure my time is coming inshallah.


----------



## Belief78

Sorry sweetheart Maryam. May Allah (swt) bless you with a lovely BFP in the near near future.


Lots of duas
Belief xx


----------



## baby maryam

Barak Allah feeky...

I hope *all of us* get our dreams come true, the way that it was meant for us. Allah is the Wisest Planner, we just have to rely on Him and His decree for us and pray that we have enough patience to go through the hardships and willpower to keep on going and fighting for what we want. Miracles do happen!!!


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

Flame   

Baby Maryam and all who asked thank you for caring.

I think I did not make it clear. Dh is staying in the house in the city where his business is based and wants to let out the 2 other rooms to lodgers in an effort to clear his debts. I have my own place down the country. If necessary he will get a small flat on his own.

He is ringing me but it is mostly about business.

He wants to take a second wife because he wants children and it's not happening for us. To be honest I think he would be much happier if he had an arab wife as the cultural and class differences are too big between us. I thought that even before he raised the issue on the phone last week. If I were in his shoes I would do it. 

That said, it will not be easy to cope with. I won't hinder him but it's going too far for him to expect me to help him. The role he has mapped out for the poor woman is almost like a slave surrogate mother. (Think MJ and Blanket). He expects to have more than one child with her and to give one to me! If it wasn't so sad it would be funny. But Allah permits polygyny and it is his right though I don't know how he would find a woman to agree to what he wants unless he deceives her. His father had 3 wives and his mother helped him to remarry by giving him all her gold to give the bride as mahr.

I have told him on the day of judgement I will not forgive him for refusing my rights during the first 5 years of marriage. Because of that we didn't even realize there might be a problem until we were married 7 years, because we were married 5 years before he agreed to ttc.

I don't want to make dh out to be a big baddie. He is just a man - burdened by debt, ill-health, infertility and heavily laden with responsibilty he seems too depressed to be able to handle. Having me down the country gives him one less thing to worry about.

I think my cat is pregnant again.

Once again thank you all for everything. 

Insha Allah next time I am on there will be some BFPs to celebrate.

Love
SisterC


----------



## baby maryam

Sister C,
there is nothing wrong in poligamy when and where it is practiced properly. How can he even think of taking a second wife when he is not able to take care of you only and of meeting your needs?  
Taking a wife is not solely for the purpose of bringing children. I don't know how it is where he is from, but from what I gather here in Libya it costs quite a lot to take a new wife and meet all the needs of the new bride. Many ask for a separate home, car, income, gold, clothes, etc. I have quite a few examples of poligamous marriages, and some of them work just fine, but some of them are pure horror, for the wives and for their spouse. He must really be careful to be fair to both of them, otherwise, he will just earn sins and be punished in Dunya and in Akhira for his deeds. And what if it turns out he also has problems conceiving with the 2nd wife? He will take third? Fourth? 

To each his own, I guess. But somehow I feel like he is escaping from the situation he is not able to solve by looking for something that might mend it. Making the other wife have more kids and then giving the kids to you- that is not fair to her as well. I don't know of any woman who would say yes to this either. Think about it.

May Allah make it easy for you. I want to tell you- get away and look for your happiness elsewhere. I feel that you are stuck in something which is not good for you. Yet, you know yourself and your spouse better and you know what you are able to endure and what not. May Allah make you strong, and wise to choose the right thing for you. 

Sorry, could not keep this to myself. 

Salam alaykum.


----------



## flame

slms

hope every1 is well-     

sister c -       

As For Me - went to the clinic appoint at 10.30 am (on bus takes 1 hour, dh couldn't get day off work ) I really need to pass my driving tests. please pray for me... I stopped taking lessons while i was pg as i had sciatica 1 week after OTD   

had a rescan.. no heartbeat... pg sack still there.... still no bleeding.....
they made an appointment for me in gynoe emergency at 2.40pm... it is now 11 am If i get the bus back i have only 1//2 an hour at home b4 i need to get back on the bus so i decided not to....SO I went to the female  prayer room read a book on the autobiography of the prophet (SAW) till 12.... went to shop got myself a sandwhich and some snacks had that... made my way back to the prayer room made wudhu read zuhr prayed quran... went down again for a cup of tea......blah blah finally it was nearly time for appointment made my way there.... got seen at 3.10... and they tell me they do not have a bed untill sat or sun so i have to go back eitherthurs or fri for the aural tablet and on sat/sun for pessaries    !!! NO WAY can i do that , my cousins getting married this weekend and if i don't go what will i tell every1 when no one knows I was pg... so i told the doc she must do something! she suggested coming back next monday? i didn't want that either cos its dragging on too much   .... so she checked how many weeks on i was and if i'm under 9 weeks i can have pessaries on wed and go home and get on with it at home.. so i opted for this option as scan was done at 9 weeks but scan showed 8 weeks 1 day... I took the aural tablet there and then went to have my bloods done... prayed asr and back on the bus and got home for 5.30. 
WHAT A DAY

please pray for me all goes well on wednesday.. at least this time dh will be with me


whilst i was out all day and dh at work we had the decorators in plastering all the walls downstairs... what a mess they had left behind so we were cleaning that til late and when the day was over i went up to our room and cried loads and loads of big tears...        I hadn't cried since all this had happened so i had to let it all out after a long hard day. dh was a great support.
I feel so low down like i'm in this bubble and i can't get out and i don't feel like getting out either.

sorry for ranting on but i needed to get all that off my chest as i know this is the only olace where i can say anything and get 100% support..
please keep me in your prayers

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Flame      honey insh'Allah Allah (swt) will ease you through this time. Honestly I have to say that miscarriage is one of the worst experiences of my life. Nothing makes the pain go away but it just gets easier to deal with.

One of things which really helped me was being able to talk to people like my mum/aunties and friends who had all been through the same experience. We are all here to support you 100% but I really think this is one of those times when someone who is with you can make all the difference.


----------



## honeyz

flame im so sorry for the way u feel i really feel for u i hope Allah eases this pain and Inshallah blesses you with pious children, somtimes its better not to hold it all in and hav a good old cry...it feels awful but som how its part of the healing process.
take care ur in my thoughts
xxx


----------



## baby maryam

Flame...     

I completely understand you. It has been a yr and half since my m/c, and I still cry sometimes. Like last night... I remembered that my baby- had it been born, would be one yr old now. So, I cried... my DH was confused, he thought there is no more reason to cry over it since it is in the past and I cried over it when it was still fresh etc. I told him- I will keep on crying until I have another baby, hopefully alive, in my hands, to make all these pains go away. 

It gets easier with time, believe me...

But I know exactly how you feel and I am there for you. Hoping and    that it gets easier for you, sweetie... salam alaykum.


----------



## flame

slms 

jazakallah for all your hugs and support.... went to gynae ward today at 11.30am the nurse showed me to my room she asked me a couple of routine questions and went to get the meds she told me to undress waist down and pop on to the bed... I did so and when she returned she put in the meds but OMG she was so rough and nasty and she hurt me soooo much i cried my eyes out. DH was shocked and the nurse apologised and huh!!! she asked me haven't you had intercourse well duh?? i've been trying for a baby for only 8 years       and how can i think about intercourse whilst going through a miscarriage...
she then offered me a sandwhich and went off
has any1 been through anything like this? is it meant to hurt alot? was she meant to shove it so deep in?

anyway came home with strong pain killers and some other meds to take after six hours to make sure everything comes out... On the way home had slight period type cramps. at home i lied down after awhile and after 1 hour the pain starting getting wors and by 4 everything came out.. sorry to sound gross   but after that I felt much better I said my prayers and prayed to Allah that Insha Allah we shall meet in jannat...
alhamdulillah the pain has subsided quite alot and am feeling alot better physically and mentally. 
once again keep me in your prayers and Insha Allah i will do the same.
jazakallah khair

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## baby maryam

Dear Flame,
May Allah reward you for your patience, and for all the pain and struggle you are going through. Inshallah some day soon we will all be holding our kids in our hands and the pain of tx, m/c and all this heartache will be so forgotten. Ameen. 

All I can say is the pain of m/c is the worst because it is not just physical. So, you are brave and you are loved by Allah, otherwise you would not be given this test to endure.

Salam alaykum and u will be in my prayers...


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams Flame,

I feel for you I truly do. I know the intense sadness and pain you're experiencing. I still feel it now and like Baby Maryam I still cry for my lost babies and pray we will one day be together again.

If you ever want to talk you know where I am xxxx   xxxx


----------



## Iman

Assaalaamu alaikum sisters

I havent been on here for a long time, apologies.  I have just had a quick read through and so sad to see so much heartbreak still 

For Flame, I am so sorry for you sweetie.  I think you are doing amazingly well, take care of yourself and let yourself cry, it's ok.

For you and all the sisters who have lost a child - at any stage - I hope the following hadith will help just a tiny bit insha'allah:

*Narrated from Abu Musa al-Ash'ari (r.a), that the Messenger of Allah (s.a.w.) said: "When the child of a person dies, Allah says to His angels: 'You have taken the soul of the child of My slave?'They say: 'Yes.' He says: 'You have taken the apple of his eye?'They say: 'Yes.' He says: 'What did My slave say?'They say: 'He praised You and said 'Innaa lillaahi wa innaa ilayhi raaji'oon.' And Allah says: 'Build for My slave a house in Paradise, and call it the house of praise.'" (Narrated by al-Tirmidhi, 1021; classed as hasan by al-Albaani in Saheeh al-Tirmidhi). * Insha'allah you will all meet them one day in Jannah. Much love and du'a xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AyshaKyrah

Salaam

Wondered if anyone has been through something similar and had a good outcome? even if you havent would be good to hear other experiances inshallah.

1st sample dh did showed low count of just 0.14mil. 1st appt for sperm banking, no sperm were found, 2nd appt small amount found so felt things were looking up slightly, today however we have had a phone call to say that no sperm survived the thaw    and they have canceled his 3rd apt  as im assuming they dont think its worth doing another sample! We are both completely heartbroken, dont know what to think....counting down the days for our next consult appt, 21 days to go.

I have read on forums from people who are at the same clinic as us that the waiting list for SSR is atleast 10 to 12mths  ....so as im assuming this is where we go next (what happens if they cant freeze that??) so i need to see if its possible for us to get the SSR done privately and then go back to NHS for the rest of the treatment after that so we dont have to spend a year in limbo.

Does anyone know if you can do this? or Has anyone been through a similar thing? We are at st marys  btw. TIA xx


----------



## flame

slms, 
Iman-    thanx for the hadith..how are things with you? settled in your new home? whats happening with adoption?

isobel SD & maryam - thank you and      

Aysha kyrah - I don't have the answers to your question but maybe if you try asking this question on another thread under male infertility you may get alot more feedback...
on our EC dh had SSR , he ended up having bioppsy and it took him quite some time to come round...  finally when he did, they got 3 straws of sperm from which they found 9 good sperm...I had 9 eggs fertilised so that meant 9 embryos...we went for blastocyst and 4 survived. 2 implanted and 2 frozen.. there was no extra sperm for freezing


----------



## baby maryam

Salams everyone...  
it has been a while since anybody posted here. I hope you are all well and healthy, and with strong eman. 

Wanted to wish everyone happy Eid ul Adha... may Allah accept our good deeds and forgive us our bad ones... 
ameen. 

P.S. Sister C, how are you these days? I am thinking of you...
Flame... keep strong and positive- it will happen!!!
All the rest of my brave, good sisters- God bless you and may He give you all you need inshallah SOON... love and salams to all of you from Libya...


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum sisters,

Flame - i just read your posts. I'm so sad to hear about your loss. You are in my prayers and i hope with each day gone by you get stronger emotionally and are able to carry on and get back on that rollarcoaster. I really do hope that you get that BFP really soon. Inshallah.
Hope your husband is feeling better now.
Sorry to hear that the nurse was harsh with you. I had a similar experience with one of the gyne consultant when i went for my smear test. She questioned if DH and i have even had intercourse. Perhaps they are just use to having bruts as partners. 

Sister C - my younger sister is doing much better now. Thanks for asking. I hope that things between you and your DH get better inshallah.
I dont understand some men. What makes him assume that taking a second wife will give him children? How is he going to check how fertile she is? Doesn't he understand that nothing in life is guranteed. I think he should be trying his best to make his marriage work with you and give IVF a chance at least or even adoption. I cant believe he is looking for an easy solution. But a very complicated one indeed.
My elder sister had alot of marital problems. Her husband married her to get his gateway for a British passport. After fathering 2 children with her he was violent. So much so that she had to be taken into hiding at a womans refudge.
After 5 years seperation, court cases and supervised visits for the children he decided to do hajj and became a reformed man. Fortunatly he changed his ways and my sister went back to him and they seem happy now.
I know its different for you both, but have you thought about going to umrah or hajj together. His heart might be touched by Allah(swt) grace and he might listen to you and change.
You are in my prayers and i hope things work out for you. Its hard enough going through this fertility rollarcoaster, but to lack the support of a partner must be painful.
I will be praying for you sis. Inshallah things will work out.

Iman, isobel, snowbelle, baby maryam, belief78, isbobel and everyone else i have left out   .

You are all in my prayers and wishing you and your family a very happy Eid Mubarak for Tuesday.
May Allah(swt) grant us our wishes in this world and in the hearafter.

Love 
Shahina


----------



## hasina

assalumualikum sisters im new hear was hoping to find any1 thats on tx on iui? would be intrested in tha other sisters experience as i have had my 1st tx abandan... xxx please keep me in ur prayers sisters


----------



## honeyz

Salam all and belated Eid Mubarak.


Hope ur all doing well with ur tx.


Welcome hasina yes iv had around 5 iuis, not successfull unfortunately but if i can b of any help jst ask and il b pleased to answer any ques u may hav


----------



## Snazk

Salams all hope you are doing well

@Hasina - I've had two cycles of IUI, the first one in May this year which was unsuccessful and the second one at the end of August which resulted in a positive but I miscarried in early sept just a day or two after my test date. I was told to wait 3 cycles before my next IUI which could be this month if AF visits in the next few days, if you have any questions just ask


----------



## Guest

Salaam, I am new member to this website, been TTC for over 2 years.  I have had a polyp removed last week and have appointment tomorrow : )


----------



## hasina

sophie82 salam just wanted to say goodluck for 2moro... this thread is quiet hun try and look at in2 the other threads just thought id leave a message for u...xx


----------



## baby maryam

Sophie, welcome to FF.
As siser Hasina said, this thread is quiet, so look around for peers support or whatever topic interests you. 

Take care and good luck with the appointment!


----------



## Snazk

Salams Sophie - welcome to ff & good luck with the appointment


----------



## Iman

Assalaamu alaikum ladies

Firstly apologies for the lack of posting on this board recently from me. I have been here, reading and making du'a for you all, just not had much to share from my end...

Apart from now!! Alhamdulillah, we were approved to adopt today, at panel! This means that our study and scrutiny for adoption is finally over, we have the big YES and then they can start looking for kiddiwinks for us!! Insha'allah,   

Making lots of du'a for you all on here, hope everyones hardships come to and end and things go smoothly and with the happy ending you all deserve sooooooo much. May Allah swt grant us sabr in times of stress and test, moments of happiness and calm wherever necessary and gratitude for His blessings at all times, Ameen. We WILL get our familys, insha'Allah.

xxxx


----------



## Guest

as salam alaykum, thanks for the msgs, i saw the consultant last week, due to blocked tubes, pcos, partial septum in womb - i have to wait to be referred to st barts, inshallah looking forward for some better next year!  : )


----------



## just_hoping

Iman said:


> Assalaamu alaikum ladies
> 
> Firstly apologies for the lack of posting on this board recently from me. I have been here, reading and making du'a for you all, just not had much to share from my end...
> 
> Apart from now!! Alhamdulillah, we were approved to adopt today, at panel! This means that our study and scrutiny for adoption is finally over, we have the big YES and then they can start looking for kiddiwinks for us!! Insha'allah,
> 
> Making lots of du'a for you all on here, hope everyones hardships come to and end and things go smoothly and with the happy ending you all deserve sooooooo much. May Allah swt grant us sabr in times of stress and test, moments of happiness and calm wherever necessary and gratitude for His blessings at all times, Ameen. We WILL get our familys, insha'Allah.
> 
> xxxx


Ameen ameen ya rabal alamin..

Hi guys,

Im new here and I was at the male infertility thread. Feel so blessed to have found FF and a muslimin thread as well


----------



## Snazk

Welcome to the forum Just_hoping  FF is a total gift!

@ Iman, many many congratulations on getting approved, may Allah help you on your journey and help you start your family very soon.


----------



## flame

slms, 
congratulations Imaan

welcome to all newbies

I had my follow up appointment today and have got the go ahead for FET as soon as i start my next period which is January I.All..H

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## diya80

wasalam,
Flames wishing u very best of luck.u will be in my prayers inshAllah.And i do pray that u May have a very healthy and cute baby.Ameen


----------



## baby maryam

Salam everyone- how is every1 doing? Long time nobody is posting here...

Just wanted to share one happy news with all of you- a good friend of mine (we cycled together back in April) had delivered a healthy baby girl 10 days ago through a c-section. She had 7 trials of IVF previously, 3 of them were ectopic pgs which resulted in losing both tubes. She is 39, her hubby is 45. 
During this last pregnancy, she also had many trials- the drs suggested they tied up the cervix, which they did at the 3rd month of pregnancy- but then, only one month later she had infection of the cervix. While taking medication to clear that up, she had a terrible rash which spread all over her body, so she was not allowed to take baths. She spent literally 7 months out of the 9 lying on her back... and alhamdullillah- all this patience was rewarded with a beautiful, healthy baby!!!

I just wanted to share it here with you, it might be a boost of positive energy that someone needs... to keep on going and trying inshallah!!! 

Salam alaykum and good luck to all!!!


----------



## diya80

sunhanAllah....baby maryam really a very positive story which u shared.May Allah make this path easy for us .ameen.


----------



## flame

had my period and got appointment on 21st jan for injection and consent forms.. not quite sure of the proces but i guess i'll take each day as it comes....


----------



## diya80

flames u were in my thoughts and inshAllah this time u will be blessed with a  healthy baby.


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams girls, thinking of you Flame      this time will be your time Inshallah xxxx

Love and duas for all of you, this thread is so quiet now- I miss you all xxxx


----------



## Guest

w/salaam all, im still lurking around here until the appointment to st barts............hope you are all, insha'allah it will good year for us mummys to be : )


----------



## baby maryam

Salam alaykum everyone, it has become very quiet on this thread.

I am glad to see u Isobel, long time no see. How is life for you hun? 
Good luck to everyone who is starting treatment... or in the planning of it... I sometimes find myself to be more stressed over treatment before I actually start it, because I stress myself out and think about it too much. Keep telling myself got to relax, but it is harder to listen to ur own advices. 
Spoke to my Dr about having immunes done, and he thinks it is not necessary. I had the round one done some time ago, and everything was OK with both me and hubby, but this time I would like to have a full check, yet he says it is not needed. And being that I am no doc, cannot do anything about it...
We have opted for the LP (long protocol) for our next treatment, I am starting DR in few days I think... 

I have to keep positive and keep saying that this is the year to be a mommy... scared of failing, but try to keep faith in Allah and the success is round the corner for all of us inshallah!!!

Sorry for lack of personals, I love u all and u are in my duas... 
P.S. Sister C, how are you? Long time no posts from u... 

Salam alaykum.


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum,
hope that u all sisters r fine....
my dear sisters its my deep request that plz plz do pray for me im gonna start my treatment journey this month...im scared....hopefull...tense so plz do pray for me.that may Allah make this path easy for me.     

i do pray for u and i love u all just For the sake of Allah.


----------



## baby maryam

Sis Sadya,
may this be a positive and good experience for you, ameen. Relax. It will be as Allah has already decreed.  
You will be in my du'as, as I should be starting around the end of january as well inshallah... 
Take care sis, salam alaykum.


----------



## honeyz

salam all.
Gud  luck to everyone starting treatment.
Inshallah I pray it works for you this time. x


----------



## diya80

jizakAllah everyone and especially sister baby maryam  for ur kind words..u will be in my prayers inshAllah.


----------



## diya80

flames thinking abt u...hope that everything went ok  
how r u ladiescookies where r u?


----------



## flame

slms sisters

sadya - Alhamdulillah all went well had a scan to check if i had ovulated and I had so i was given an injection and need to go back in 2 weeks time... not syre exactly what for but i'll take each day as it comes and great thing is I don't need to take loads of injections this time round...  
hows ur tx going? started? praying fo you also

baby maryam - hows tx? how far you got? praying fo bfp

iman- hows things with the adoption?

every1 else - hope all our well and keep posting..its getting quiter on this thread

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## Iman

Salaams flame and others

Good to hear things going well for you. Insha'Allah this time its the one     

Adoption bit quiet - this stage is now a waiting game and kind of in limbo. dont know how long it could take to find little ones.....maybe tomorrow, maybe next month, maybe next year! We did see 2 little ones profile last week but for various complicated reasons they weren't the ones for us. Was very hard decision though and feelings of guilt and wondering what will happen to them....if we had our way we would take them all! But can't do that....so we just wait and see......Going to an Exchange Day soon when I get to see lots of profiles from diff local authrotieis and agencies so insha'Allah we find our ones then....everyone who has been through this and the social workers just keep saying when you find them you just 'know', even if they don't fit exactly what you are looking for you just know it in your heart....so am waiting for that feeling! 

Insha'Allah all sisters are well here and treatments and things going well for everyone insha'Allah.

Love and du'a xxx


----------



## diya80

ladies is this ok to use crinone progesterone gel at bed time?
i used  first time last night i heard abt the side effects hope it will be ok.inshAllah.


----------



## flame

slms
sadya - i were given progesterone pessarries to use at night was ok... not sure about gel but possibly is the same thing mayb u could ask ur clinic. wen is otd?       

Iman -      praying you find little ones soon and May they bring you lots of blessings and barakah..Aameen!   

baby maryam - have u started tx?       

flame
xxx


----------



## diya80

thanx flames...
and plz plz do pray for me.OTD is 7th of feb.inshAllah  
but i will check after 7thfeb.


----------



## baby maryam

Salamat!!!
I have started down reg. and I should start my stimms on the 2nd day of my period, which is due begining of february inshallah... I am happy I still have a few days until then. Really not looking forward to injections and all that... 

I keep you sis Sadya in my du'as that all goes well for you inshallah!!! 
And also sis Iman, that you find ur little ones soon inshallah...
And sis Flame- that all goes well with you as well... ameen ya Rabb. 
Of course, I keep all my other sisters in my du'as that they are healthy, happy and soon achieving their dreams... ameen. 
Any news of sister C? Hope she is well inshallah...


----------



## diya80

hi ladies...
im using progesterone cream...and feeling nothing  ..just breast sore but very lil.is this normal?
i know im


----------



## baby maryam

I think this is completely normal, the breasts to be sore... 

You are like me, symptom spotting...


----------



## Sarah4eva

Assalam aliekum, can I join you guys? 

I am doing a fet #1 I have a baseline scan today, actually it's my second baseline scan. Last week my lining was still thick at 7.8mm and it needs to be under 5mm. After that I had another bleed so hopefully the lining have thinned. Will find out later on Inshaallah. I'm excited and nervous at the same time, just wondering what will happend if I haven't down regged whether they will cancel. I have been taking buserelin for 27 days I really don't wanna cancel and try again. 

I have had 2 icsi cycles before and got a bfp on my seocnd cycle. I was trying for 3 years before that. I couldn't believe it when I got the BFP it felt too good to be true. Even now I look at my daughter and still can't believe she's mine. Hand in there, Inshaallah Allah will make you all mothers too. 

I always kept faith in Allah and never complained. Allah knows what is best for us. My plan was to never give up until I couldnt afford it anymore lol. Luckily I got a BFP on the nhs free go. If it hadn't worked, I would have adopted. One way or another, I would be a mummy.


----------



## baby maryam

Welcome to our group and salam alaykum... 

Your story is nice and encouraging one. I hope you will have a successful treatment once again, inshallah!!!

I just had my EC yesterday, and alhamdullillah, they collected 11 eggs (ovums). We shall see how they do today inshalah... hope they will be sticky embryos, inshallah!!!

It is getting very quiet on this thread, how are the other ladies doing? How are you Sadya? How is ur treatment coming along? 

Salam alaykum everyone.


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum,
Sarah u r 100% right we should not give up....but dear sometimes we cant control our emotions we cant control our tears....
i always try to be positive and always try to convince myself that Allah doesnot return anyone's prayers but gives the best.

i had my first iui last month....i was very positive ...and was praying alot...but on the 25th day of my cycle i got Af which i normally dont have i always have 30 to 35 days cycle...but Allah's will.i tried alot to be relax and calm...but today a friend of mine just told me that she is pregnant they tried just 1 month or 2 she is tooo fat and having thyriod bit still Allah blessed her no doubt im very Happy for her and praying that May Allah give her a healthy Baby.but...the empty feeling inside me....just killing me i dont want to complain but still having one question which i dont want to raise....that Ya Allah why not me?

kids r really a great blessing....im always dreaming that i will be a mom one day inshAllah.   

sister flames,baby maryam u r in my prayers May Allah bless u this time inshAllah and give u very cute,healthy kids.Amin.  

Do remember me in ur prayers.

Sadya.


----------



## baby maryam

Oh dear Sadya...
just do not give up... I know exactly HOW YOU FEEL... While I am dying inside to have at least one baby, my hubby's sister just had a baby that she did not plan or want to have, because she has 2 other kids under 6 yrs old... 
What I am trying to say is- we do envy them... but not in that sence- we want our kids, not theirs right? Yet, all comes when Allah decrees it. So we have to be patient...

I will tell u one thing though... I have a freind in Denmark who underwent through 9 IUIs, all non successful... and then, in the 1s attempt at IVF, she had twin boys. After these twins, she started getting preggo naturally!!! 

What I want to say is... I don't know ur situation, financially or otherwise, but I think you have much higher rate of success through IVF (compared to only a few percent chance of IUI working)... 

There are other places where this type of treatment is much cheeper than where you live, so u should consider that option as well. Hoping and praying that all goes well for you and that soon enough all of us will be telling our own success stories inshallah. Ameen... I always keep u and other sisters in my du'a...


----------



## diya80

thanx baby maryam for ur reply......  
Alhumdulliah i dont have financial problem or other issue my hubby is mashAllah very supportive...
actually we want to go step by step our dr also said that.actually i have pco and was lil bit over weight but not fat...now i ve lost mashAllah 15kg and my bmi is normal now...so we want to try iui first...my clinic usually tries 3 times iui if the result come bfn then the patient striaght way in the list of ivf.
i just need ur prayers.and i do believe that Allah will surely give us what we want.inshAllah.


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams girls   

Welcome back Sarah I remember you from your last tx    

baby M- Hi honey, how you doing? How are things where you are- you're in Algeria aren't you   

Sadya- Honey don't feel bad for feeling how you do, we have all been there   

I like to pop in and catch up with you all even though we have stopped tx now. I still cry for my lost babies (even did this morning, it's such a sad place to be   )

Lots of love and duas to you all xxxx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Assalam Aleikum, thank you baby maryam and Sadya for your welcome. Sadya I undertsand what you mean, we all go through some kind of depression, tears and tantrums but then calm down and leave it to Allah. When I was trying for a baby, it was so bad that I stopped going to functions. Everytimr I would go to functions, I would have insensitive people saying 'arent you pregnant yet' or so so got married after you and is pregnant before you. Once I went to a wedding with my pregnant cousin, another pregnant lady was chatting to my cuz then she turned around and said 'it's only you left, what's taking so long'? I was so upset. I have cried, even asked why me? but then astaghfirullah because I am faulting Allah. 

He is who gives and takes away, he is also testing our patience and belief. Yes there are some people who fall pregnant at the drop of a hat, but God loves more the people who suffer....i.e poverty, or any pain. He just wants to see how you can deal with it. When I was trying I just thought i'll try my level best and if Allah doesn't want me to have children of my own then that is fine too, I'm not gonna get mad or wrong him. Alhamdulillah I was lucky to have 1 and I pray to Allah Inshaallah you will all be blessed with beautiful pious children. 

baby maryam - 11 embryos are great, let us know how they get on. Inshaallah they feritilise nice for you.

AFM- I had my baseline scan today and my lining is nice and thin 3.6mm so i'm ready to start taking the hrt tablets then scan Wednesday 23rd to chrck my womb lining. So pleased it went well. Alhamdulillah


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hi Isobel, yh I remember you. How are you? I see that you are taking a break. Sometimes we need breaks, maybe go on a vacation. We will always be sad with what we've lost, Inshaallah you'll feel better soon.


----------



## flame

slms

hope all are well.. good luck to all 

baby maryam - praying for you   

please pray for me I have transfer on 22nd feb


----------



## baby maryam

My dear sisters, salam...
I will need ur prayers, my ET is tomorrow noon local time- 10 am UK time... inshallah khair.

They have not informed me how many embryos have fertilized, but they just said everything seems fine and to come tomorrow... hopefully all goes well inshallah. I will know the details tomorrow prior to surgery inshllah and will let u know after I came back home... inshallah. 

No, Isobel, I am in Libya... we have started having the protests here today as well. Hope that not too many innocent die for nothing... 

Actually, my hubby was kidding today and he said- what shall we do if the jordanian decide to leave? (we are getting treatment at a jordanian clinic). I smiled and told him- well they have to do ET first... or give me my babies to make ET elsewhere, and then, inshallah I will be mostly in the house (inshallah for 9 months until baby came and until the clashes is over. So... laughingly, he said- and what you will call her/him? Revolution son? LOL... 

Anyway, good luck Flame at the transfer and good luck Sarah with ur treatment... hope all goes well and we have plenty of BFP's here...
Sadya- I know usually all clinics suggest 3 trials of IUI... our clinic does the same, but when patients insist on skipping it, they will do it for you. However, there is always chance of it working anyway... Allah says BE and it becomes... so... just believe and be strong... u r in my du;a...

Got to get some sleep now... take care, my sweet ones/// may Allah protect you, the ones you love... your children... and may He grant kids to those who did not have them until now... ameen.


----------



## flame

slms

baby M - praying for you..insha allah all goes well for you... how are things in Libya?...hope everything gets sorted out

sadya - praying for you too...hows tx process?

isobel - it's hard to go through m/c...yet we are very lucky that our faith teaches us patience and upon patience we are rewarded..subhanallah...

sarah - welcome to the group..I too am having fet..I have et on 22nd feb

            for all

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## shahina

Assalamu alaikum der sisters, 

Pray that everyone is well inshallah.
I have not been on here for a long time but i just want to wish Baby M and Flame for ET. You will be in my prayers.

My sister (who this time last year was in a coma for 3 months) is having an awful time. Her husband has left her last month on the grounds that she is ill ( her doctors said it could take a good couple of years to fully recover). she just turned 30 and her hopes of having children and a marriage have all been taken away from her. I feel so sad for her.
Please keep her in your prayers.
As for her husband, he is just scum. To leave someone when they most need you.

Take Care sister,
Love shahina


----------



## baby maryam

Salamat...

Sis Shahina, ur sister will be in my prayers inshallah!!!

Sis Flame, hope all goes well for u... 

I had my transfer on the 17th. 5 out of 11 were ready for transfer and they put them all back. Don't be shocked, the limit here is 5... anyway... I am praying that at least one of them is a sticky one and it stays with mommy. 

Our clinic does a selective abortion in case more than 2 embryos implant...    because they are scared to let a high-risk pregnancy cause more risk than necessary... 

Pls keep me in ur du'as... ur sister baby M.


----------



## baby maryam

Sisters,
pls keep us in ur du'a there are clashes going on in the country (libya), I don't know if u folow up the news... salam alaykum


----------



## diya80

asalam o alikum,
my dear sister baby maryam dont worry u r in my prayers.
im fasting today and believe me just for the sake of Allah i specially prayerd for u and sister flame after my Zuhar prayer and inshAllah i will do pray for u when i will break my fast.dont worry Allah is with us.


sister flames 2morrow is impt day for u.u r in my prayers inshAllah  Allah can do anything.

Sadya.


----------



## isobel snow drop

Baby M - Praying for you all over North Africa and the Middle East, take care hun and I will get round to chatting to you one day when I'm not at work Inshallah xx


----------



## baby maryam

Salam alaykum...
may Allah reward u, ur prayers are highly appreciated... 

Sis Flame... good luck, Rabenna with u inshallah... I hope all goes smoothly... ameen. 

Salamat...


----------



## diya80

asalam o alikum,
sister flames ..just thinking abt u and praying


----------



## flame

slms

alhamduliillah... all went well...finding it really hard to relax....going to spend few days at my mums to help pass the days....

baby maryam - hope ur good... whens ur OTD? mine is on 8th March feels like ages away


----------



## ruby1

Salaam all, 

Can I join you all ? I have been on here for a while but did not know there was a Muslim thread ! 

Just had a BFP from first try of IUI ... 

Inshallah everyone is well, looking forward to chatting to you x


----------



## diya80

mabrook ruby...
u can join us  ..all ladies r so friendly here.


----------



## flame

slms

and welcome to ruby.... congratulations.... pray allah grants you pious and healthy children....

i'm away for a few days... insha allah will log on nxt week


----------



## baby maryam

Salamat...

My OTD is 3rd of march...

Have not been worried about this, as I had many other things on my mind considering the country is... unstable at the moment. 
It made the time pass quicker though...

Welcome ruby... may Allah keep ur baby safe and make it one of His honest and sincere slaves, ameen. 

All of u r in my prayers... salam alaykum.


----------



## khawlah

Aslaam alai kum ladies 
I have been loitering on the website for quite a few days deciding to join. But plucked up courage to do join.
I've just had a bfn after my 5th ivf cycle so was feeling alone   and when I came across this thread I thought I could look to you sisters for support ia xx


----------



## soni

Salaam All,

I used to be a old poster on this thread who gave up on TTC after repeated failures.I gave up coming on FF because it use to make me upset but now want to share with u all that we have been blessed with beautiful daughter in January.
I am reading this thread with my baby in my arms,there are so many of u trying so all the very best to u all.May Allah be with u.if I can be of any help please let me know.One thing which I did differently was to believe in Allah's will,praying religiously and reciting Al Baqarah everyday even if it's few verses and asking for His mercy!!!

May Allah bless us all and give us strength to accept His will.Ameen.

Love, Soni


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum soni,
Many many congrats and lots of love and prayers for ur Daughter.May Allah give her good health and make her a Good muslim and 
sadqa e jaria for u and for ur hubby.  
u r right...sometimes this board gives u hopes and sometime u really feel bad.i had my first iui last month and i joined iui thread..at that time..i know its Allah's will but everyone was saying they got bfn believe me i was really thinking neg.so i decided that i will not join that borad in my next round.  
and Surah Albaqra...really i feel very clam whenever i recite or listen this surrah & inshAllah from today i will recite daily even a small portion of this surrah.do remember us in ur prayers.

Sadya.


----------



## khawlah

walaikum as salaam Soni 
SubhanAllah I am so happy for you It is nice  to hear success stories like yourself. Gives us hope and reminds us Allah is Most Merciful and He hears our prayers there is a time for everything.
May Allah grant you and your daughter health and make her a good Muslim.
I am also at ARGC had 2nd cycle with them recently which resulted in BNF - what do you advice to stick with them or go lister?
Take care of yourself and the little one
Love Khawalah xxx


----------



## soni

JazakAllah sisters got your good wishes!!! Khawalah in regards to your query re lister and argc,I think it's very personal choice.There r many threads on this site with same question.They both have their own pros and cons . I found Lister much more relaxed and they were happy to work with me and listen to my concerns and tend to my anxieties...ARGC was bit full on and although I have frozen embryos with them I may transfer it to Lister.I am happy to chat on this matter more if u want to.Just send me a PM ) All the very best in making a decision.I think half of the battle is won if u r happy with you decision.


----------



## baby maryam

Welcome sis Khawlah... and sister Soni- congratulations on ur daughter... mashallah...

Just to say hello... have been without net for a few days... praying and hoping that we have some BFP's this time around...

Love u all and salamat...


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone
Welcome to all the newbies!

I haven't been around much simply because nothing is happening. I'm just trying to concentrate on weight loss which unfortunately results in weight gain!

Baby Maryam - really praying hard for you. Inshallah your treatment can go ahead without any problems. I hope the situation in Libya is such that you are able to get everything done. Inshallah a BFP and a healthy birth for you this cycle.

Soni - congratualtions on the birth of the little one. Inshallah hope for us all. It was a natural BFP?

Lots of love and duas for everyone else.

love

Snowbelle


----------



## baby maryam

Salam alaykum...

Sis Snowbelle AMEEN for ur du'as- yes I have been able to complete my treatment before the beginning of any serious clashes in the capitol. However, all of the staff in the clinic are jordanian, so most of them have left the country at this point in time. I will do the blood test in the local hospital, and then, if I am preggo, Godwilling, I have to find a new doc to lead me through my pregnancy- as my dr is in Jordan, LOL... 
Hopefully all goes well, inshallah... Allah does not burden any of us above our possibilities. And He knows what is best for us in any circumstance... alhamdulillah. 

Thank you for the prayers and du'as they are much appreciated... barak Allah feeky. Salam alaykum.


----------



## khawlah

our prayers  are with you sr maryam xx 
snowbelle are you undergoing any treatment at the moment?


----------



## khawlah

Ijust had follow up from last cycle feel confused there were no real answers why it didn't work and the clinic still seem optimistic they said i was one of the better candidates at there clinic despite my complications. It basically comes down to the fact that this is Allah's will. May he give me strength to accept it. I'm so teary at  the moment i think I'm trying my husband poor thing he tries to be patient with me. My sis in law just had a baby as well so feel even worse. I am happy for her but long for one of my own. 
Sorry to rant. Just wanted to share with you ladies since no-one else seems to understand why i'm so upset!


----------



## baby maryam

Sis Khawlah... I know exactly how u feel. We (my DH and I) got married one year before my sister in law and she just had her third baby one month ago. She did not plan it or want it... sometimes it seems so unfair, but we shall be rewarded for our patience some day, hopefully in dunya and in akhira inshallah.    

Hang in there and be strong and keep on trying.       

Thank u all for ur prayers.


----------



## khawlah

inshallah we shall be rewarded for our patience some day  
we all have our tests- as my husband keep reminding me this is ours. I just pray Allah gives us the strength to pass the test ameen
How is the situation in Libya? 
Have you had your embryo transfer? 
salaam to all ladies hope all are well
xxxx


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum,
sister maryam,flames and khawlah r u in my prayers.    

Khawlah u r not alone dear...we all r facing the same pain.but be happy that we have very good support and loving husband.InshAllah Allah will not leave us childless....give sadqa,recite Quran and pray inshAllah u will feel better and nodoubt Allah Answers everyone's.

u can share anything we all r here whenever u feel down.and dont think abt others.Allah will give u the best inshAllah.    

love u all just for the sake of Allah.
Sadya.


----------



## baby maryam

Sis Khawlah, 
the situation is... well unstable. We hope it will finish soon, for the benefit of the people, ameen. 

Yes, I had my ET on the 17th of february, and my OTD is 3rd of march. Just 2 days to go... I could do a HPT, God knows I am tempted, but I won't. I will wait until test day... inshallah. 
I have been so worried about the whole sitaution in the country, that I did not even think of this 2ww rollocoaster ride at all. I guess that worked out well in a way   .. 

Love u all for the sake of Allah... salamat.


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam Everyone
Khawlah - We aren't having any treatment at the moment, we had a natural BFP a while ago but that ended in miscarriage due to a fibroids (that my issue) so for the moment it is about weight loss.

Baby Maryam - inshallah I'm praying hard that the situation improves for you and everyone without western intervention. Inshallah you get your BFP. Inshallah try and remember that Allah(swt) is the best planner, and goodness knows we don't understand the plans but we all submit to his will.

love
Snowbelle


----------



## flame

slms 

baby Maryam - Praying the situation gets better and praying for bfp       

khawlah - welcome to the thread... It's great support and help for all times....

sadya- how are you....hope ur good

soni - great news... jzk..h for sharing the advice to read surah baqarah.... was it natural pg

snow - hope ur well....

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams ladies

Baby M thinking and praying for you. Xxxx

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## diya80

baby maryam and flames...praying for ur BFP


----------



## baby maryam

Salam alaykum my sisters,
ur prayers are felt and greatly appreciated... barakAllah feekum...

Yes, I submit to the will of Allah, whatever He has decreed for us (regarding pregnancy) and the country situation... well, I know it is for the best and for hayr in the end. I just pray that no more bloodshed takes place. War is a miserable thing to see and live in, and this is not the 1st war I have been in. Those who remember my story- I come from Serbia (ex Yugoslavia), so we had quite a few wars including the 77 days of war with Nato in 99, plus the previous wars in Bosnia, Croatia and finally Kosovo. So, I am kind of a war veteran myself, lol...

Libya is not my country- but I feel very strongly for its people and what is going on here. It has been my home for the past 7 yrs and it is the homeland of my DH... and in a way, I am fond of this country, it has become my alternative homeland. So... I feel as if someone is tearing my heart into pieces, I would not wish for this to happen to anyone's country. I have seen the devastation the war can do in my country and I really wish that for nobody else... 

Regarding the pregnancy situation, I am a bit worried what the outcome of this all will be, but I know it in my heart that whatever Allah has decreed for us is good for us in ways we do not know or understand. 

Salam alaykum wa jazakumAllahu kul hayr.


----------



## baby maryam

Flame... hope u get BFP, you are only a few days apart from me, right?

Flame, Sadya, Isobel, Khawlah, Snowbelle... thank you, jazakunAllahu kul hayr. May Allah keep you and those you love safe from any evil, ameen.


----------



## flame

slms....
baby Maryam- praying for you...

otd for me is 8th march...not too long yet it feels like a long time... everyday i wander if i should go to work or not and then i do go for 3 hours a day it helps me get my mind off things...there is no heavy lifting involved so i guess its safe


----------



## baby maryam

Salamat,

I got a negative  ... alhamdulillah ala kuli hal. 

Wish u lots of luck Flames, hopefully u will brighten this part of the forum.        

My next step is immune testing... hopefully after that some things will be more clear... 

salamat.


----------



## khawlah

Salaam baby m I was sorry to read your news.  I've just recently had a BFN from a course of treatment so if need to talk feel welcome to PM me. 
But as you said previously maybe there is good in this for us but we are not aware of it yet. Allah is the best of planners and His plan for us is the best. Take care of yourself, I found doing a lot of dhikr helped me through this time. 
Sr flames ia you will have good news you are in my prayers  
Salaam and love to all xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams

BabyM- Aw honey I'm so,so sorry :-( I'm thinking of you both and praying you are ok. Sorry this is short but I'm on nights so haven't been up long and have lots to do before going back to work tonight. I'll pm you next week to see how you are Inshallah.

Lots of love 

Isobel xxX


----------



## diya80

sister baby maryam today from the morning i was thinking abt u and praying.i will not say its sad and i feel sorry.no doubt its really hard to face this type of situation but we should believe that its Allah's will.and we should not be sad and feel sorry on Allah's will.if He is not giving us what we want then surely He will bless us on the other way.He listens everyone's .Allah will give u a healthy baby inshAllah.

Ladies if we heard any bad news we should say
"Inna lilAllahi wa inna ellihi rajeeoon"this is what our Prophet (PBUH)
said to do.
and sister maryam i really liked ur post that u said Allhumdullilah.Allah knows ur pain and He knows ur feelings.He loves u more than 70 mothers.inshAllah u will be blessed very soon      
May Allah give u more saber and Taqwa.

love u All just for the sake of Allah.
Sadya.


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam alakum
Baby Maryam       khair inshallah   . I'm so sorry. Inshallah it will happen. Try not to be lose faith. Inshallah Allah(swt) will reward all of us with children.       

Isobel - How have you been? How are your kids doing?

Flame - praying inshallah that you get a positive result.

love and duas

Snowbelle


----------



## flame

slms

Baby Maryam - have been praying for you and thinking of you...insha allah Allah will answer all our prayers....


----------



## Bambam

Ladies as some of you may have spotted this thread disappeared for a little while. I just wanted to reassure you that it wasn't removed by me or admin but seems to have just somehow done a vanishing act all on it's own   


Ill be keeping an extra close eye on it over the next few days but if any of you have any problems with the thread please do pm me straight away


Amanda xx


----------



## khawlah

Salaam just thought I'd share this with you ladies xx 

"Olives are pressed to get oil. Fruits r squeezed 4juice. Flowers r crushed 4perfume. These r the methods to get goodness out of things. So if u feel crushed, squeezed n pressed, it is Allah Taala getting the best out of you. So have faith in Allah, for indeed He tests those whome He loves!!!...."


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam alaykum,
Yay! The thread is back! Thanks Amanda

khawlah - what a lovely thought to remember. Yes inshallah all this hardship we are going through is our test and inshallah Allah(swt) will reward our patience with beautiful children.

Baby Maryam - inshallah praying that you and your family and friends are safe and well in Libya. Inshallah all our duas are with you during these times of uncertainty.

love
Snowbelle


----------



## flame

slms 

No good news to share.        got BFN... qaddar alllah.....

flame
xxx


----------



## diya80

sister flames


----------



## DreamTeam

awww Flame        
Inshallah our turns will come.

Baby Maryam inshallah praying that you and your family are safe   

love
Snowbelle


----------



## khawlah

Flame- lots of      and     
we are all in the same boat feel free to PM any of us
inshallah our prayers will be answered in manifold
the fruit of patience is sweet


----------



## haj123

Hey Salaam everyone  

Can I join you? I have been reading your posts and really admire your strenght and faith in Allah  ( SWT) .  I have just come back from my first ICSI in Norway which was negative  . I know this is Gods willl but still i am really struggling to cope with this. i want nothing more in the world to be a mummy and for dh to be a daddy. DH lost his job 1 and a half years ago and we spent every penny we had to do the icsi and we did soo much dua but it was not meant to be. The nhs have said that we should use donor sperm but obviously we cant do that. DH is always strong for me but i cant help feeling sad. Being a muslim is a huge part of my life and sometimes i cant help thinking its not fair. Khawlah your post:-

"Olives are pressed to get oil. Fruits r squeezed 4juice. Flowers r crushed 4perfume. These r the methods to get goodness out of things. So if u feel crushed, squeezed n pressed, it is Allah Taala getting the best out of you. So have faith in Allah, for indeed He tests those whome He loves!!!...."  really made me smile and i showed DH and it really gave us some hope so i just wanted to say thank you for sharing that with us.

haj
xxx


----------



## flame

slms all

hope you all are well...A big welcome to haj123.... It's hard to cope with a  negative and keep faith but hey If it wasn't for our faith in Allah it would be harder to keep going....did you go to Norway for tx? 

AFM- not too sure what the next step is as we had decided that this would be our final attempt as money is a BIG issue and then theres the sa issue which is a big issue too...... cried loads of tears yesterday which helped relieve some of the distres   

w/s
flame
xx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Flame- big hugs sis xxx

Haj- salaams and welcome honey xxx


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum sisters,
Hope you are all well insha'allah, I havent been on here for a long time as I was waiting for my first appointment with consultant.. After 2 months of waiting, ive finally got my appointment this week at Homerton (london).  

Really excited about the process finally beginning, I know there are no guarantees, but I am always hopeful - Qadr Allah(swt) whatever happens.  I know there is a long waiting list on the NHS, but I didnt want to go private until we tried this way, we just have to patient with the waiting time...

Insha'allah we will hear some more good news from the sisters on this post, may Allah(swt) gives us the patience and strength to our journey to parenthood!

I will post again after my appointment! : )

ma salaam


----------



## haj123

Salaam 

Aww thanks everyone for the welcome 

Flame i really feel for you- we were told that dh has no sperm when tested by the nhs but when we went to Norway they managed to find enough to fertilise 7 eggs so never give up hope. We went to Norway as it was way cheaper than here and no waiting list. they were soo nice and soo positive- not at all like the nhs. unfortunately i now have no money so back to the nhs for me. 

Good luck sophie with the journey- i am just waiting for my first appointment on the nhs

haj123

xxx


----------



## khawlah

Salaam and welcome to sophie and haj  
Flame   honey I totally understand where you're coming from I had one of those days on the weekend if you want to talk feel free to pm me xx
Salaam to everyone hope all are well.
AFM - I'm looking forward to my holiday to america after the last failed cycle I said to my husband no more revolving our life around treatment that is till next time ;-)


----------



## isobel snow drop

Good for you Khawlah you need some couple time after tx. We try to get away inbetween ours now and we're off to Tunisia next month before starting again! Enjoy your holiday and come back refreshed and ready to start again Inshallah xxx


----------



## Guest

salaam sisters,

Khalaw - a holiday is a brillant idea, i just came back from mine and it was nice to get away and 'forget' about the IVF

haj123 - if you dont mind me asking - how much was the treatment in norway? We were thinking of paying privately because the NHS was taking too long - but it starts from £4500 and we were told we would also lose the NHS funding if we went privately...


----------



## haj123

heyy

Sophie of course i dont mind- it was 20000 kroner for the icsi which depending on the exchange rate works out approx at £2100- flights were about 
£60 ( thank god for ryan air lol) accomodation was about £500 including breakfast and dinner and the meds were separate i think about £650 so it
worked out way cheaper. Because we needed icsi it would have cost us between £5000 and £6000 here. They said the success rate is about 50% 
which is really high. they were soo nice just wish i had the money to go again but unfortunately now have to wait for the nhs 

haj


----------



## Guest

Haj123, thanks for that, its always good to know what else is on offer! We're started to save up anyway in case this the IVF does not work with NHS. Did you need referral from your GP or did you book directly with the hospital?


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam Ladies,
Nice to see lots of chattering on this thread again  

Welcome to the newbies!

Haj123, I must confess I have been lurking on the Scanhealth thread so had noticed you there. Great to hear that everyone is so nice there. We were thinking about Scanhealth before but I got pregnant and then miscarried. I'm thinking about it again as a real possibility now but have to concentrate on weight loss for the moment. Sorry to hear that your treatment was unsucessful. Honestly sometimes we really have no idea about Allah's(swt) plans. Inshallah your next treatment is the one!

Isobel - wow another round of treatment! Great idea about the holiday. You will have to let us know how Tunisia is at the moment, the deals are very affordable but DH worries about safety etc.

No sign of BabyMaryam inshallah she and her family are safe.

love
Snowbelle


----------



## Guest

Yep, its great this forum is getting busy again, i reallly dont have anyone else to talk to about this! I went to dinner with a few sisters on sat - all they talked about was babies, labour and their children....I spent most of the evening quiet LOL


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams Snowbelle- we had booked Tunisia before the trouble but I do still want to go, where we are going there was only trouble the day Ben Ali left so I'm sure we'll be fine, plus I feel we should go and support to the Tunisians as the rely on tourism so much :-(  If I'm not pregnant by the end of Ramadan we are planning on Egypt for Eid and the same applies there also re the lack of tourists etc. I've just been txting a friend in Luxor this afternoon and he said the place is so quiet and the people are really feeling it atm.
Hope the weight loss is going well, I've managed to get my bmi down to 22 so feel a lot better, but dieting is so boring!
Re the next tx- well the kids are almost 14 so its now or never!!!
At the clinic in morning just to have bloods taken as its been a couple of years since the last lot were done.
Take care honey and keep up the dieting!!! Xxxxx 

Ps- I noticed BM had been quiet lately, please let's all remember her in our duas as well as the rest of the Libyan people xx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Big hugs Sophie xxxx


----------



## Guest

thanks!! Any advice for weightloss, im currently 9.5st and my BMI is 24/25 I think. I know this will be the first thing doctor tell me to do - lose weight! Ive started going to the gym, but i love food too much lol


----------



## haj123

heyy

lol snowbelle i been doing a lot of lurking too. 
is it just me or does this ivf thing make u angry sometimes happy other times- i just feel all over the place and since i live with my inlaws ( dh has 7 brothers and one sister and their gran lol) its like no one understands if u upset. didnt need anything to go to scanhealth. u go once for two days and they do a consultation and the next time you go u have ur treatment. i called my clinic today and my nhs go is going to be in hammersmith. has anyone else been there? 

dont worry sophie bout the weight loss just try be the ideal weight before you start coz you they already make you wait long enough but try not to lose too much suddenly thats what they said to me. they told me to put weight on and now i put too much on lol. i am planning to hit the gym soon because i been drowning my sorrows in lots of yummy food since the bfn. 


does anyone know what the ideal bmi is before ivf?

haj
xxx


----------



## flame

slms

hope every1 is keeping well.....

haj123 http://www.myfitnesspal.com/ is a good way to track how much you eat and work out.... it motivates u to eat the right foods and workout more...i've put on so much weught throughout the last 2 tx's so a friend of mine told me about this site and i've used it for a week and i think its great for me.

have been looking into tx's abroad...might give it another go...but we cannot go through having ssr through annaesetic again after last time

praying babyM and the rest in libya are well

sadya also hasn't posted for a while...hope she's well too

/links


----------



## Guest

thanks for the links, Haj123 I will ask the consultant today about the weight and BMI ........


----------



## Bambam

Sophie the NHS say BMI needs to be under 30 for IVF and a healthy BMI is between 22 and 25 so you're spot on    It's important to be healthy before tx so going to the gym and having a really good diet is great but a little of what you fancy every now and again won't do any harm   


Amanda xx


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum,

welcome to all  my new sisters  
Flames im Fine Alhumdullilah.i sent u a pm.and praying alot for u my dear     

Baby maryam im parying that u will be  safe n sound   

love u all just for the sake of Allah.
Sadya.


----------



## khawlah

Salaam all 
Havstuffen't been on here in a while have been busy with work! 
But I have still been reading your posts, and I can't wait for my holiday next week I think if I didn't have that little consolation I would b in a heap in a darkened room somewhere! I'm going to various clinics to get second opinion have any of you been to misc ariage clinic in london?


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam everyone   

Still no news of Baby Maryam   inshallah she is safe, along with her family and obviously everyone else in Libya. I guess in an ideal world I'd just like to think she is taking time 'out' from FF but khair inshallah.

Khawlah - Sorry to hear that you are having to go to a repeat miscarriage clinic. From what I know you can only go if you miscarry 3 times. I only know of one person who went, who mash'Allah went on to have two lovely children. One of my friends is an ideal candidate (miscarried twice late) but they say she has to wait until a third time until they refer her...great logic! Inshallah they can give you answers. Allah(swt) just has to say be and there is life and inshallah that moment will come for all of us.

Haj123, have you joined the belly club on FF it has a really good (obviously) support threads on there, everyone seems to be doing everything!

ws

Snowbelle


----------



## khawlah

Salaam all
Awful quiet on here   Where's everyone gone?
Hope baby maryam is ok ia  
Snowbelle- it's a private miscarriage clinic they treat ppl with failed IVF cycles as wil s miscariage. My case mixture of the two.
AFM- holiday in 3 days time bring it on! (IA)


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams- was just checking in to see if Baby M had been in touch with anyone?? Xxx


----------



## diya80

asalam o alikum,
Baby maryam missing u alot dear sister.     

and plz All do pray for Baby maryam that May Allah protect them all in their country.        

how r u flames?


----------



## Bambam

isobel snow drop said:


> was just checking in to see if Baby M had been in touch with anyone?? Xxx


Was just poking my head in to ask the same. I don't know if she is on ** too but if anyone has heard anything please do post to let us know. For her to to go through all this yet again must be absolutely heartbreaking


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam Ladies
Still no news then on BMaryam   , I looked up her stats on FF and it says her location is Tripoli...just makes me feel more worried about her. Inshallah both her and her family are safe as well as everyone else in Libya. Inshallah peace comes quickly to Libya ameen.

love
Snowbelle


----------



## Guest

Insha'allah i hope she is ok, its really horrible time for all


----------



## khawlah

"Inshallah both her and her family are safe as well as everyone else in Libya. Inshallah peace comes quickly to Libya ameen."

ameen


----------



## rosegal

Salam Ladies

hope you have room for a little 'un? I currently have had a FET and have a blood test on tuesday. I had ICSI via NHS (first cycle) during Ramadhan last year, got a call on Eid to say I was pregnant and then 5 weeks later miscarried. 

Worst feeling ever...

I have had a FET Tuesday 15 March 2011 and had two embies put back. I had 5 frosties (2 day cycle), all thawed. One didnt survive and 2 went on to develop into 8 cells.  Both these were put back. 

I am at the end of the 2ww almost, but i did something naughty and did a pregnancy test this morning, when I know we are not meant to. BFN    I am 12dpt and BFN.  Anyways IA, hopefully the hpt was not right and my embies are a bit slow? I pray this is the case.   

I hope you are all doing well.      

If this doesnt work then I have one more shot on nhs cycle then IA me and DH are going to go private...he wants India cos of the ayuverdic therapy that can complement IVF/ICSI...I just want a baby...as we do all!! im willing to try anything.   

Anywhere with a high success rate will do for me, albeit, UK, Europe or Worldwide. 

I am having accupuncture as well, which I would so recommend as it reduces the stress and helps a lot psychologically. I was a mess before!!! 

Take care all and big hugs to you all   

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flame

slms 

rosegal and a big welcome your situation seems very similar to mine... I had my 1st icsi in ramadhan on nhs which resulted in bfp then i had a missed miscarriage at 8 weeks then i went on to have fet which we paid for ourselves which resulted in bfn...we now are too confused as to whether we should go on to have any more tx or not we may consider tx in india yet not sure

flame
xxx


----------



## haj123

hey rosegal

welcome to the thread  its so hard waiting the 2ww isnt it . i cant imagine what it would feel like to get a BFP and then for you to miscarry just seems so cruel  but the bright side is you got pregnant so inshallah it will happen again   i just pray the day willl come when one day when i can pee on a stick lol and it comes out positive( have spent thousands on pregnancy tests even though we have been told that we cant naturally have kids but theres always hope IA) and i dua that everyone eslse here will also be blessed with a little bundle very soon.

ps was told my referral had been sent for hammersmith and called the other day to see when my first appoinment was and they tell me its not been sent yet aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgh ( nhs for you i guess)- wish i had the money to go Norway again.

hope everyone else is doing ok. 



haj
xxxxxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone
Welcome Rosegal  so sorry to hear that your treatment hasn't worked out and that you are having a hard time. Some times it does feel cruel that we are allowed to have BFPs only for them to be taken away. Alhumdulilah they do happen and inshallah they will happen for us AND will result in a healthy little one inshallah  . I really hope that you find this thread is a massive support for you. There have been times that I really wouldn't have been able to get through things without everyone here so inshallah they will help you too  .

On the subject of natural BFPs, I know the vast majority of times the doctors are right and we need treatment however, I do believe that it is important to sometimes remind ourselves that the doctors are not the Creator, the Lord of Kingdom and inshallah when it is our turn it will be. Right this very second I know two women from FF who were told they definitely needed treatment and both mash'Allah have bouncing babies  . Inshallah our turns will come.

BTW where is everyone based?

love
Snowbelle


----------



## haj123

hey snowbelle 

its nice to hear success stories  Its true Allah gives children not doctors so all we can do is try our best and when the times right there will be bothing that can stop us from being  mummies  i am based near st albans-  where are you based?
xxxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Hey Haj - I'm in London


----------



## haj123

hey

oh thats not far at all. which hospital are you using for your next cycle? they asked me and i didnt have a clue which is best so just said hammersmith. now i am thinking maybe i should have done my research a bit more. where is every1 else based? 

haj
xxxx


----------



## rosegal

Salam ladies, 

Thank you so much for your words of comfort (and wisdom!!!).  It helped so much and I was moved to tears to find that I am not the only one going through this. i tried to talk to some of my family and inlaws but IVF/ICSI is such a taboo unheard of thing in my community. I know one or two people having gone through it but they dont talk about it and act as though the conception was natural. All I wanted was to talk through things and share experiences.    (By the way I tried to explain ICSI to some of my aunts and their friends...the look on their faces was priceless!!!!  ) , they told me it was impossible to do that! Does that even happen? etc, etc?...oh boy.........

I am from Scotland by the ways. 

Snowbelle you are so right, never lose faith in Allah SWA. Sometimes I get so wrapped up in the clinics, appointments and place so much reliance in what's going on, I forget...It is such a test of faith to go through something like this. 

Flame, your story is very similar to mine...it saddens me to read it. 

Oh ladies, can I ask a personal question? what did you do re: your fasts for those that went through ICSI during Ramadhan? i am so sorry if it is personal and I apologise if it is. Oh it feels so good asking someone!! I tried to get opinions from people but it was hard for ppl to understand!! In the end I didnt keep my fasts but have to make them up IA. The reason I also ask is that my hospital have a 3 month waiting list, well it will take about that time or maybe 4 months and Ramadhan will start again...I am not sure what to do again this year. I might skip going through ICSI during Ramadhan and concentrate only on Ramadhan this year....I cant beleive i am thinking that far ahead! But I am scared I will miss my place in the queue...The stories I can tell about my hospital!!! 

Flame you said you were thinking of India Its funny you say that as my dh and I were thinking of our options and if it doesnt work on nhs again (we have 2 cycles - had one) then we will go abroad. He wants to go to India for ayuverdic treatments to complement ICSI (I dont think we will get visas as had trouble getting one for a holiday last year). To be honest I am willing to try anywhere, but would like to go to India for treatment and a holiday...and Taj Mahal is on my list of one of my sights to see!!!! If that doesnt work out or works out too costly then we may try Istanbul...we went there last year to visit Jinemed and it was quite good. 

Haj you went to Norway? How was that? 

I have to go through the motions of having bloods taken on Tuesday and then phoning to put myself back on the ICSI waiting list...itll take forever! 

By the way I am having acupuncture during all this...Oh I cant tell you how good that is..it is helped me tremedously with stress and chilling me out. After my miscarriage, my periods were all over the place and before ICSI I was 28-29 regular, had been for approx 20 years!! Acupuncture helped regulate my monthly flows! Of course I used it for fertility but despite not being pregnant (today hpt was bfn, 12 days pt   ) it has helped me psychologically as well. 

Oh ladies, I pray Inshallah Allah blesses us all with many children. Ameen and thank you for your support. xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams girls,

Snowbelle- hug to you lovely, its hard when you have had a natural bfp isn't it because you wait for it to happen again.......stay strong and your time will come Inshallah xxx

Rose- I'm sorry you have had to join us but glad you found us (if that makes sense) on my tx in 2009 I started to fast but foliies weren't growing as fast as they should and when I mentioned I was fasting the nurse told me to stop straight away and drink plenty and it did make a big difference and I got 14 eggs!

So worried about Iman (babyM) did anyone see that lady in Tripoli on the news yesterday who said she had been repeatedly raped by the security forces there? Such a sad story and unfortunately she won't be the only one :-(


----------



## rosegal

salam ladies, 

isobel, thank you for that. I dont know babym, but I gather she is in libya? I hope she is well and safe Ameen. I shall remember her in my prayers. 

Big hugs to all. 

xxxx


----------



## rosegal

by the way ladies, during 2ww, what surahs duas did u read? This time round when i had fet, i read a few short surahs during transfer but didnt last time, im ashamed to say. This time, i felt more spiritual and blessed by what was happening. My sisters told me to read Surah Maryam and Surah yusuf. 

xx


----------



## haj123

hey salaam girls

Rosegal- i am from glasgow originally  really miss it as my friends and family up there. 

everything was making me cry yesterday. my mother in law printed an article about ivf and i dont know why 
but it just set me off then i read so many peoples stories on here and couldnt stop crying  but hey todays 
a new day. it is 
comforting to know that we not the only one in the situation but i cant help feeling sad for the other people
in the same shoes as no one deserves to go through this. dont worry Rosegal i think no one can understand 
unless they have been through this- i live with my husbands family ( 7 brothers and sister) and if i ever cry or
be upset they just say dont cry or its what Allah wants just accept it- but i just cant  i think Allah would want#
me to try everything. I read an ayat  ( rabbi la tazarni furdun wa anta herul warayzeen) sorry if i spelt it 
wrong 2000 times a day was told to read it by many people.

omg isobel snow drop- i saw it on you tube it was horrible- this is meant to be a Muslim country and look
what they doing 

btw did anyone see in the news on Saturday about the Jewish couple who went through ivf and got pregnant with triplets but during the delivery the doctors did someting wrong and she ended up having internal bleeding and is now completely paralysed and cant move or evn speak. Her husband then divorced her and took the kids.

salaam to everyone else 

haj
xxxx


----------



## Guest

salaam ladies,

hope you are well....I saw my Dr last week and hes booked me in for IVF in aug - I wanted to cancel it as I wasnt sure if I should be missing fasts for this? ..... By the way, Im based in East London and going to Homerton in Hackney........


----------



## Guest

Also found this on another website:

“Rabbi laa tadharni fardan wa anta khayr ul-waaritheen (O my Lord! Leave me not single (childless), though You are the Best of the inheritors).” This is a beautiful dua
Also suitable is another prayer : “Rabbi hab li min ladunka dhurriyyatan tayyibatan innaka samee’ al-du’aa’ (O my Lord! Grant me from You a good offspring. You are indeed the All-Hearer of invocation).


----------



## honeyz

Oh I really hope baby m is well and safe..
Very worrying indeed. Puts a perspective on things.


----------



## diya80

Missing u alot baby maryam...i do pray that u will be safe inshAllah.plz come back..........


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,
I was coming in hoping to hear news of BabyM and sadly nothing  . Inshallah her and her family are safe. Inshallah peace comes to Libya asap!    

Haj - I saw the case in a newspaper, how awful. I think husband felt that his wife illness (result of childbirth) would scare the kids!! Totally shocked that he could actually even thinking about banning a woman from seeing her own children for something which isn't even in her control. How sad. DHs family are from Scotland so we go up there every so often.

Sophie - if you aren't happy about August why not ask for september? Its not like  you are asking for it earlier. Inshallah I really pray that your treatment happens.  Have you read some of the other threads where people have worked out what to eat and what not to eat while on treatment. I know treatment requires you to drink a lot of water so its worth thinking about before hand rather than being neither here nor there once you start. The next time we have a meet up in London you'll have to come along.

Isobel - Inshallah I hope you are enjoying your holiday

love to everyone

Snowbelle


----------



## Guest

salaam all,

Snowbelle - I have already contacted the hospital, I have to contact them after Ive had my operation in May so that they look at changing the dates.  I'd rather go ramadhan without the stress and thought of IVF on my mind, I think that it would be a huge distration for me! 

I do hope and pray babym is doing, so much going on in the world, inshallah shes ok.


----------



## flame

slms to all

hope every1 is well..... 

sophie - i had tx in ramadhan and i missed alot of fasts and also dh missed some too and i didn't feel the same spirit i normally do...of course it was easier as dh took time off form work in ramadhan... catching up on missed fasts was not easy though....

scotland gives two ivf's on NHS ? ? ?
I wish I could get another go! ! ! 

trying not to concentrate on infertility at the moment even though it lurks in my mind I'm trying not to let it get to me... got two weddings coming up!!!! I so DREAD going to weddings

hope and pray Baby M & family is well!!!!

sadya - how are you?

haj - tx in india is an option only after i've had my follow up in May

w/s
flame
xxx


----------



## tanisha

salaams to all my lovely sisters


Ive come on here after many many months, alhamdolillah i am well and really feel for all of you planning to go through or undergoing a cycle.  as you can see from my profile we didnt have it easy for 9 years, 5 ICSI's and lots of heartbreaking results along the way, but alhamdolillah one day my duas were answered and I am so so grateful.  I dont want any of you to give up.  Each of my cycles was a nightmare, as my consultant says we are a very complicated case and he doesnt want us to comeback for baby no2, but it can work for all of us, keep strong, May Allah make it easy for you all.

luv and duas

Tanisha


----------



## Guest

salaam Tanisha, thanks for your lovely msg, gives us all a bit of hope : ) Flame - i have decided I am not going to do it in ramadhan as it will be sooo difficult for me and DH to concencrate....And as the days are longer I dont think our bodies will be strong enough to cope with it all! Insha'allah I hope they will be ok with delaying it to sept and not any later! Im still making up some fasts from last yr : ( - naughty me - i left it soo late!


----------



## rosegal

salam ladies

Hope you are well. IA will post soon. 

A xx


----------



## haj123

Hey Salaam,

Good to see some action on the board again. Sorry not posted for a while. Tanisha what a lovely post- i think
u need success stories to lift u up when you down. DH had an appointment with urologist couple of days ago
and is being sent for a transrectal ultrasound and biopsy. I wasnt able to go with him as couldnt get time off
work. Has anyones Dh had this done? he got a booklet to take home and it says its to test for cancer   and 
it says they do it if theres something in ur blood results thats not right. DH wont tell me anything- says he 
doesnt want to worry anyone and of course its making me more worried and upset. Just want him to be ok. 

Flame- dont worry May will be here before you know it. Know how u feel about the Weddings - endless 
questions

lots of love to all the girlies

haj
xxx


----------



## tanisha

dont worry haj123

mu dh had this done twice, they found a little lump in testicle on biopsy, he even saw a cancer specialist, was on antibiotics, lump reduced in size overe time and then vanished, wasnt cancerous and this is just routine, they can only help you.  I think the word cancer scares us all, but not to worry inshallah he will be fine.

pm me if want to chat

Tanisha


----------



## baby maryam

As salamo alaykum...
finally I have access to the net. I am well and alive alhamdullillah and have not been hurt or felt the war other than the hearing the sounds of snipers, kalashnikovs and bombs... It was a reminder of 99 all over again. 
I have arrived to Serbia, my home country yesterday afternoon alhamdullillah. However, unfortunatelly my husband has not been able to leave the country. I pray that he and his family are in safe hands of Allah and that they remain that way inshallah. Hopefully all ends well and SOON, ya Rabb. 
I am still in shock to what has been going on there... the news is atrocious... it saddens me to see brothers killing brothers. It is a huge fitna. Let us pray that it ends soon inshallah and that it never happens anywhere else... ameen. 

I thank all of u who have been worried and asking about me. 

I have come by the Ukranian military ship to Malta on the 4th of april... then stayed one day there in a hotel, and the next day I took a flight to Vienna and Belgrade... *I was a part of a big group of muslim women from Europe married to Libyan nationals, many of them were of course Ukranian and Russian, but those that I fell in love with the most were 2 Irish and 3 English ladies with their kids. WE were together in the war ship for nearly 20 hrs... I pray that all of them arrived safely to UK and Ireland and that we all soon go back to our homes in Libya. Rabbi, AMEEN. 


BarakAllah feekum... thanx and may Allah reward u all for ur dua's/// salamat.


----------



## isobel snow drop

Alhamdullillah Baby M I'm so pleased to hear from you and know you're safe  however I'm sorry that your husband isn't with you and that Libya is in such turmoil at the moment. Inshallah it will end soon. Take enormous amount of care of yourself and our prayers and duas and for you 
. Missed you soooo much.

Lots of love

Isobel xxxxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam alaykum
Alhumdulilah Baby Maryam I'm so pleased to hear that you are safe   . Inshallah I will continue to pray that your husband and your family as well as everyone else remains safe too. Inshallah peace will come soon ameen.

Alhumdulilah some good news today

love
Snowbelle


----------



## flame

slms

Baby M - alhamdulillah great news... Hope ur Husband and his family are well. I pray for peace and settlement in libya and everywhere across the globe..Aameen!


----------



## Samar

Salaamu alaikum sisters,hope everyone is fine insha allah.
alhamdulilah sis baby M that ur safe  
Anyone having treatment at ARGC?
i`m in North London.
good luck everyone insha allah


----------



## khawlah

Aa everyone, 
Baby m- relief to see you are fine and well. I pray that your husband and his family are ok too ia. 
samar- ok have had 2 cycles with Argc already looking to go for third in next few months ia have appointment with them for follow up next week. And I'm from birmingham.


----------



## baby maryam

Salam alaykum,
thank u my dear sisters for the du'as u have been making, surely my safe trip was someone's du'a being answered subhanAllah. JazakunAllahu kul khair... May Allah rewad u in this life and the next, ameen.

Yes, my husband and his family are safe, alhamdullillah, at least for now. I hope and pray to Allah that it stays this way, ya Rabb, ameen...
I wish all of u good luck regarding treatment and all the best in all life affairs... salam alaykum, ur sis


----------



## Samar

Masha allah sis khawlah u must like the clinic if ur going 3rd time,i was there this week for consultation and the doctor was nice she told me i could start the treatment this month if everything was okey and she said i might have ivig or drips because of my high tnf.
If u don`t mind ukhti  how much did it cost u each treatment and did they give u something for ur immune?

Please sisters make duaa for me. 

Jazakallahu khairan wa jaza sisters


----------



## soni

Salaam All,

Hope u all are keeping well... Good to know that baby M is safe Alhumdullilah!!!

Samar, All the very best with your upcoming treatment cycle but please check with the clinic as ,as far as I understand immune treatment TNF is usually treated with humira injections rather than IVIG unless u have other issues with immune system along with raised TNF.ARGC does tend to throw everything at you though to give you the best chance though !!!

Hope it helps you in making a right decision .

Salaams, Soni


----------



## Samar

Salaamu alaikum sisters  

Soni thank u sis, u right ukhti.Dr G and ARGC they both said i should have 2 shot of humira but i don`t wana have it so they giving me drips or ivig as alternatives even though i`m hoping to have the drips  
I was planing to have  2 shots of LIT but they told me to forget about that and it doesn`t make any difference to the outcome.
What do u think?

Jazakallah khair sis


----------



## soni

Salaam Samar,

I remember that I took  humira when I was at ARGC saying that my TNF was very borderline I-e 33.5 and both cycles ended up negative.Lister didn't like humira so I didn't bother but I did have LIT therapy both at Athens and with Dr Gorgy even in my pregnancy as it says it helps with TNF too.Dr G did say that it's hard to know which therapy is going to suit an individual as their is lots of overlapping in immune therapy.I was desperate to keepmy pregnancy going and just did what was suggested.Maybe Lit helped as it was the only thing which was different from previous attempts.

Hope it helps...just keep faith in Allah as I do now believe in miracles.


----------



## Samar

Alhamdulilah it worked for u sis.True ukhti allah is the best planner i should put all my trust in allah and  hv faith.
Jazakallah khair for your help ukhti.


----------



## khawlah

Salaam samar 
Sorry for late reply was on holiday and then jet lagged!  
In response to your question about argc I've not had any ivig or humira only promise and clexane post embryo transfer. So can't really advice you on that. 
I'm going back to argc because they have best results in the country and they were only ones  to get me to pregnancy stage albeit I miscarried at 9wks.
O youf have any questions please feel free to ask I'll try and help but like soni said have to believe in Allah (SWT)


----------



## Jasmine3

AoA

I have been following this thread for a while and just wanted to share my experience with you all - I was diagnosed by the Priory with POF with AMH of 0.9, I have had two failed and was about to start 3rd cycle and at the 11th hour we decided to cancel treatment and change clinic to Care Notts  We decided to have all the immunology testing done prior to the next treatment cycle as this was probably going to be the final roll of the dice....

Whilst waiting for Level 1 Blood Test results from Care I realised AF was few days late and much to my surprise I got a BFP – even more of a miracle as DP and I weren’t even in the same country when I would have been ovulating!! – His soldiers must have survived at least 3 days before succeeding in their conquest!!  

Since the BFP things have been bumpy – I got rushed into hospital with a suspected ectopic pregnancy which thankfully was ok & I had a scan at 5w+4d and although we saw a heartbeat, the consultant is concerned about sack & yolk & there appears to be some shadowing which could be some bleeding.... so I don’t really feel I am able to celebrate just yet.  I am due to have another scan in two weeks to see if we can see things a bit more clearly.

I’m trying to stay positive - if this baby has been created by the miracle of Allah (SWT) and has survived so far against the odds, then it surely is made of tough stuff and isn’t going anywhere!!

I wanted to share that after my second failed IVF, I spoke to a highly regarded and UK wide respected Islamic scholar about specific duas for fertility (I had found some on the internet..) and he suggested I pray “Rabbi Habli Minas Swali Heen” 500 times every day for 21 days without a break – after praying it for 9 days I got my BFP .

I hope this dua also helps you all to achieve your dreams. – Please remember me in your duas

Jx


----------



## khawlah

Subhanallah that goes to show anything is possible if Allah(SWT) so wills. 
Jasmine I hope you have a healthy and normal pregnancy ia. xx


----------



## Guest

As saalam alaykum, 

I got my letter for my nurses appointment (pre-treatment) ! Woo hoo! Its 2 days before ramadhan so Im going to delay it till september. ........Gosh, I wish I had more sabr...I really want to get started with everyone, excited and nervous at the same time....I havent told family yet about the whole IVF thing yet, insha'allah if we get a good outcome from the cycle then we would......Is anyone starting their first cycle soon.....


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams girls.

Sophie- inshallah we are starting tx in Sept too!! 

At present I'm sat at the sea front in Tunisia! Weather is beautiful and there are no problems here but desperately short of tourists so if you're looking for some sun and want to help your brothers and sisters here after their revolution get booked!!  

Lots of love to you all 

Isobel xxxx


----------



## Guest

Salaam Isobel, hope you are enjoying the sun in Tunisia! Did you delay your treatment for Ramandan or is the earliest you can start the next treatment?


----------



## isobel snow drop

Sophie we were due to start tx after this holiday but I haven't been well and I also suffer with asthma and allergies quite badly during the summer so didn't fancy doing it now. We are having a fortnight away at the end of Ramadan so thought we would start tx as soon as we come back which will be the middle of Sept Inshallah.  Xxxx


----------



## Guest

salaam all, isobel,

Well Ive decided just to go for it in august.......insha'allah it will be sucessful ! Must keep faith


----------



## khawlah

Salaam sr jasmine 3 
Just a quick question the du'a that you read 500 times a day are you supposed to do it in one sitting or can you split it throughout the day??
Jazakullah xx


----------



## Jasmine3

AoA Khawlah

I didnt specifically ask if i had to pray it all in one go - I just assumed I did! - I tended to read it after Isha, it takes about 10mins once you have memorised it.

I had a scan on Friday and unfortunately it looks like it could all be over for me - they couldnt see the baby (which they should by now - Im 8wks +) I have another scan on Tuesday at the EPAU in the hospital tomorrow on better machines to see if they can pick something up.

Please make dua for me, that Allah (SWT) continues to support my miracle pregnancy, and if its not meant to be this time around I have the strength to deal with everything after the confirmation tomorrow.

I will make dua for you also

Jx


----------



## khawlah

Ws
Sorry to hear about the scan insha'allah all is well if not I pray Allah gives you the strength to carry on. I know how hard it is to go through being pregnant one minute and not the next. In du'a my last pregnancy they saw a heartbeat and everything was going well. That was when I let myself believe it was really gonna happen for us and actually wanted to see the heartbeat and look at scan, up until then I didnt look at screen. : (  and then at 9 wk scan there was no heartbeat 
Thank you for getting back about the du'a so quickly. You're in my du'as may Allah give us all the strength to keep going and accept what he had destined for us.
Take care of yourself and your husband.
xxxx


----------



## diya80

Jasmin my dear sister u will be in my prayers.Allah will surely bless u inshAllah.He is very Raheem.i can feel that how much u would be worried.may Allah give u strength and courage.we all r with u.inshAllah He will accept ur all prayers and will give u a very healthy and cute baby.Allah humma Ameen.


----------



## khawlah

sadya said:


> Jasmin my dear sister u will be in my prayers.Allah will surely Ibless u inshAllah.He is very Raheem.i can feel that how much u would be worried.may Allah give u strength and courage.we all r with u.inshAllah He will accept ur all prayers and will give u a very healthy and cute baby.Allah humma Ameen.


Ameen sum ameen


----------



## Jasmine3

AoA Sisters

Thanks for all your duas – Khawlah is sounds like you have also been through some very difficult times  - may Allah SWT answer your prayers x

I had my follow up scan today at the EPAU and unfortunately they couldn’t find a heartbeat and the foetal pole is alot smaller than it should be at this point... I have been told to come back and have another scan in 10 days time, (6th May)at which point they will confirm one way or the other.  I also met with the consultant who was full of doom and gloom and said it was pretty much over and was discussing termination options once more....

I am trying to stay optimistic for the next 10 days and holding out for yet another miracle, If Allah wills - I have been reading a lot about misdiagnosis for miscarriage with women with a retroverted (tilted) uterus  - I have one – so Im hoping its relevant to me and my little bean is just camera shy  - I haven’t had any bleeding and I am still eating for England, surely thats a good sign?? Please continue to make dua for me.

May Allah SWT make it easy for all of us

Jx


----------



## diya80

jasmine be positive inshAllah everything will be ok.keep praying and u r in my prayers.


----------



## baby maryam

Salam alaykum sisters,
I am so sorry Jasmine that you have to go through these scary times. I have been through it myself... and it is not fun. But there is something nobody can take away from us- that is the faith in Allah SWT. He knows what we want and need, and He will give it to us, one way or another, in it's due time (whether in Dunya or the Akhira is up to Him). So... just trust, and ask, and it will happen inshallah!!!

I pray to Allah that everything goes well in your scan, and that Allah has what is best for you in His plans... 

Salamat to all other sisters!!!

P.S. Does anyone keep in touch with Sister C? It has been long time since she had posted anything... 

S.A.


----------



## khawlah

Just thought I'd share this with u sisters 
jasmine -hope scan went well and everything is ok and on track ia xx

...Your heart is like a beautiful bird trapped in a restrictive cage, fluttering its wings this way and that way, looking for a means to escape. The remembrance of Allah pacifies it, calms it down like a sedative. It soothes your heart and gently whispers, 'Be patient for this world is but a few passing days.'


----------



## rosegal

Salam sisters, 

Its been a long while since I posted...been busy with work, friend's uncle's bereavement, work, house hunting, inlaws etc etc...I pray you are all in good health

Jasmin hunny I am sad to hear and pray that Inshallah all worked out well...I went through something similar but at 8 weeks...I know how you feel sister...Mine was a call last Eid to tell me I was pregnant and I was so happy and then at my scan small foetal pole and no heartbeat...I had to go back at 9 weeks and in between went for a private scan as my hospital were not as forthcoming with telling me with what was happening. I think that is what made it harder to accept for me. 

Its been approx 6 months for me and its still very difficult but you know whatever happens does so for a reason. I sincerely hope all is well. Allah SWA is most Merciful and if things do not go in your favour, I pray that He gives you strength and patience to accept it and eases the pain in your heart. But hun whatever He does, He does with reason...

I am currently starting my second and final cycle of ICS on 16 May 2011 and pray that this is successful IA. Any tips are welcome as I have long stopped taking vitamins and need to boost myself to get back into it!!...

Take care sisters

xxx


----------



## Vissa

Hi Everyone

Hope there is room for another member on this thread! 

We've just started the whole IVF/ICSI rollercoaster and have had our initial screening tests. My FSH levels are 6.2IU/L, LH 2.5 IU/L, Oestradiol 197 pmol/L, AMH 12.7 pmol (my clinic are using a scale that placed this in the normal range) my Antral Follical Count was 9. DH has azoopermia due to missing vas so ICSI with Surgical Sperm Retrieval is our only hope. We're both 36. DH is booked for a test SSR on 19 May to see if they can find any sperm - please make dua for us......


----------



## khawlah

Aslaam alai kum vissa
There is always room for more  Welcome to the thread. 
I pray that you have success in your ICSI cycle.

Salaams to everyone 
Hope everyone is ok, awfully quiet on this thread...... No news is good news?? I hope
Has anyone on this thread taken any supplements to help improve egg quality or in order to get better number of eggs? If so which ones and what dose?

Sr Jasmine haven't seen any posts from you- hope everything is well.   and Thinking of you.


----------



## Jasmine3

AoA Khawlah & other sisters

Thanks for your kind messages of support over the last few weeks - I wanted to update you on my news after my follow up scan at the hospital last week.  The scan was inconclusive and again the nurse wouldn’t call it one way or another, and asked me to come back in another 10 days....I then met my Consultant who in no uncertain terms said GIVE UP – its all over.  Ironically that evening I had a few spots of blood which then got progressively worse just before my private scan the following day.

The private scan clinic was fantastic and the obstetrician demonstrated and explained quite clearly that I had lost the baby  - that coupled with the bleeding helped me to make the decision to go for an ERPC  

I had the procedure done last night which went well and have just got back home.  I feel ok at the moment trying to keep faith and accepting what Allah SWT has decided for me - The Consultant commended me on my strength and said he hadnt met many people who have dealt with things as well as I have, however he has warned me once the pregnancy hormones have worn off, I am likely to have a major melt down  Great! 

Duas to all and especially those who are starting their IVF journey soon may Allah SWT make it easy for you and give you the strength that you need to get through these challenging times

Jx


----------



## Vissa

Salaam Khawla

Thanks for your dua ... means alot to me! 

IA everyone on this board gets the success they so rightly deserve. Some of the stories I have read on here are heartbreaking and it fills me with so much fear but we all have to remain positive and put our trust in Allah. 
JZK


----------



## baby maryam

As salamo alaykum!

Welcome sis Vissa, I wish you all the best inshallah... and success of course!!! 

Sister Jasmine, take it easy. The pain and the feelings of loss might come and get you a bit later on. Just keep your faith strong, the baby will happen inshallah when it is supposed to and not a day earlier... 
If you need anything, support, a chat, please PM me, I am right here for you. I have gone through a similar thing, lost a baby at 11 weeks pregnant and it took me a complete year before I decided to visit a DR again. Not to mention the fact that after having lost the baby it took me one month to be able to pray again... I was SO heartbroken, I felt even a prayer was not helping, estagfiruallah. 

And I had no one to talk to about it- my hubby was even more heartbroken than I was, so I did not want to hurt him by my feelings of loss... and my mom and sisters were a continent away... so... I went through depression and loneliness all by myself. 

In case you need a friend, a shoulder to cry on or someone to just talk to, I am here for you honey!

Be strong and patient, good things come to those who wait inshallah. Allahumme ma'a sabereen (Allah is with the patient ones). 

Salam and my love to all other sisters.


----------



## Jasmine3

Baby Maryam

thanks for your kind words - its comforting to know that the feelings I am going through are 'normal'. I too couldnt pray for two days after my bad news - I think it was because I knew I would break down whilst praying, which i felt I couldnt do as at the time I had some difficult decisions to make. 

I was in a such a confused state when the Consultant had told me it was all over and to do the EVAC  - I still felt very pregnant and had no bleeding at all - but thankfully Allah SWT made it easier for me as coincidently I started to bleed that very evening which made my decision so much easier

I have spent the afternoon cancelling 12 week scan appointment and informing midwife etc which has been tough - but I guess its all part of the process.

Dua & hugs to all

Jx


----------



## honeyz

Im so sorry to hear ur news Jasmine
May Allah Grant u strength and patients to be able to pass through this test he has put you through. Remember Allah tests those he loves most,surely u r loved by Allah Subhana Taala.
May Allah guide you through this toughest of times and bestow upon u his rehmat and blessings and Inshallah only have the best planned for u,in the future.
Take care and know that there are many of us here who care and understand if u ever need to talk.
x


----------



## flame

slms
not posted for a while... however i have been reading posts regularly...sometimes its too heart breaking to see so many of us going through this battle... and other tmes it's too heart breaking to see so many friends and family all bearing a family..... It's a struggle.

jasmine - hope ur feeling better i had a major breakdown after both tx's but they help you to overcome some of the silent pain we carry

welcome to all new comers 

vissa - praying your dh's ssr goes well    

rosegal - hope and    ur tx goes well with successful results

slms and prayers for all
w/s
flame


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum,
Im back from my holidays.....

Sister Jasmine...Lots of prayers and hugs for u  InshAllah u will be blessed very soon InshAllh.

falmes how r u my sister?u r in my prayers...

And Baby Maryam..sister i was very worried abt u....really feel great to read ur post..God bless u


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam Ladies
Just thought I would pop in and see how everyone is doing.

Jasmine - so sorry for your loss, miscarriage at any stage is really hard. Inshallah you will be rewarded for your patience.

Flame - how are things with you? Its been a while since I read any of your news, when are you next going for treatment?

Isobel - how did are?

BabyM - Inshallah you are reunited with your DH soon , it must be really hard to be without him.

Vissa - welcome to a wonderful world of support, inshallah all our duas will be granted.

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## Vissa

Salaam everyone

Well, it is very touching to be welcomed so warmly to this thread, thank you. We are going to the clinic tomorrow for a trial run of surgical sperm retrieval to see if a) they can find some and b) if they do, to test if it survives being thawed. Please make dua for us ... this is so difficult and we've only just begun! When I read some of the things that others have gone through, it reminds me that I should be grateful I have not experienced things like that although only Allah knows what is round the corner for me - it could be yet to come. 

We probably won't start until August, I spoke to my boss yesterday and he kind of flat refused for me to have time off in the summer. Work is really busy during June and July and I knew it was a long shot but you hope that people will have some compassion and not mess around with your life  It took me ages to pluck up the courage to approach him, I gave him the short version but because he is gay I can't help but think he does not understand any of this. As if this whole IVF thing wasn't hard enough!  

one step at a time .... we will all get there eventually inshallah xxxx


----------



## diya80

Vissa   inshAllah u will be in my prayers and everything will be perfect.InshAllah.keep praying and give Sadqa as much as u can


----------



## baby maryam

Dear all, salam alaykum.

Sis Sadya- thank you honey. I am well alhamdullillah, even though there are plenty tests in my life at the moment, but alhamdullilah. 
Snowbelle- it was never this hard to be away from my hubby, subhanAllah. Maybe because all the previous times I was here visiting by my own will, this is the only time I was forced to get away from Libya. Hopefully it will not be for long, inshallah... Ammen on your du'a habeebty. 

I wish all of you plenty of luck in your treatments and am looking forward to hearing good news from all of you inshallah. Allah truly loves us, therefore we are tested a lot, alhamdullilah. 

Salam alaykum habeebat...


----------



## Vissa

Salaam!! 

The sperm retrieval went well and they found plenty of sperm!! We are so happy, if they had not found anything it would have been game over. We are waiting for the call to find out exactly how much and what quality.      Thank you for your duas !


----------



## flame

slms

vissa - thats great pray its all GREAT quality


----------



## Jasmine3

Vissa ...Glad to hear the sperm retrieval went well - hopefully you are over a major hurdle and can now begin your journey - may Allah SWT answer your duas

Salams to all the other lovely Sisters, I hope you are are well - Im doing ok, trying to keep busy till Thursday till my consultants appointment - just a bit concerned as my DH enthusiasm & commitment seems to have disappeared...  

Jx


----------



## khawlah

Salaam ladies
Hope all is well with everyone. Haven't been on for a while but I have reading all your posts. Sr Jasmine ia the pain will subside and I hope you will be strong enough to get back on the fertility horse again  and so will your dh sometimes I think it must be harder for the men bcoz at least we talk or cry it out 
Sr Vissa - wonderful news ia things will keep on getting better for you.
Baby maryam - may Allah swt give you and your husband strenght to get through this difficult time. I don't like it when my husband and I are apart for even one night. 
Sr Sadya- good to see you back from holiday. Hope you had an excellent time I'll pm you later ia.
AFM- looking to start treatment again in june want to get in one more go before ramadan. It's still at the argc but with mr ******* as well this time. Anyone else going to be at argc at that time? Looking for a cycle buddy ; ) please make du'a <pray> that it is successful this is physically and financially draining. I'm just worried that there are so many factors against us what if we're not successful we'll have to borrow money in order for any further treatment and I don't really want to go into debt. 
Sorry ladies that was a long post but hadn't been on for a while so thought I'd do a proper catch up. Remember me in your du'as. May Allah make all our dreams come true for he is the All-Powerful and nothing is impossible for Him. 
Love to all
Wsalaam xx


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum ladies, hope you are doing well, just a quick msg to say I had my laporscopy and hysteroscopy yesterday, they did not find any septum which was good news but confirmed that both tubes were blocked, at home now recovering, feeling a bit tired but alhumdillah it was good news as I was worried they might find something else wrong. I had the op originally in dec 10 privately, but the consultant thought there may have been a septum in the womb so I had to have the op again with nhs. Nest appointment in June and inshaAllah starting in july!


----------



## Vissa

Salaal Sophie82 and all the other lovely ladies

I too will be starting in August - very scared at the thought of it but there is no other way for us to conceive apart from ICSI. I try not to think about the outcome too much, after all it is not in my hands and I have to have faith in whatever decision Allah SWT will make. IA we all get what we want on this thread.


----------



## Guest

InshaAllah!


----------



## khawlah

Insha'Allah this will be our turn sisters,  
Vissa what you going to do about fasting?


----------



## tanisha

salaams sisters

for those of you discussing tx during Ramadhan, do not worry about fasting, I`ve had cycles in Ramzaan and its very easy to administer your drugs after iftari, in fact i always found taking injections at night was much better as i slept off the side effects.  It does not interfere with Rozai in anyway, good luck sisters, may this be your turn inshallah

Tanisha


----------



## Vissa

Salaam sisters. Inshallah you are all well.  

Ramadhan will be hard ... but I'm going to fast as much as possible. Good idea Tanisha, I always saw myself having the injections in the morning for some reason but I can see how taking them at night makes sense! 

The worst part of all of this is not knowing how it is all going to turn out. We've been lucky so far, my FSH and AMH are good, AFC is reasonable at 9, all our screening tests including KAryotyping and CF came back clear, they found sperm in the PESA. Some days I feel quite positive that at least we are doing something constructive and others I think there is no way it is going to work. Talk about yo yo emotions! Anyone else feel like that??


----------



## khawlah

Lol! All the time!  
One minute I'm all gung ho for treatment the next I think we are wasting or money maybe it's not in our fate to have kids and we should accept it and move on!   
So don't worry dear you're not alone in that. 
Afm I'm going to have to wait till after ramadan now bcuz argc scan you so I won't b able to fast, who knows maybe we'll have a miracle natural pregnancy. Saw dr ******* yesterday he said my natural killer cells were sky high   have to have intralipids and high dose prednisolone (y argc didn't pick this up despite my having immune tests ok don't know!) also my thyroid is under active so have to take thyroxine for 6 weeks then blood test depending on that will know when I can start ivf the last of problems just gets longer and longer with me  
I said to my husband would b cheaper for you to get new wife!
Ya Allah give us the strength to carry on and pass any tests you put our way


----------



## tanisha

salaams Khawlah

I dont understand, why cant you fast whilst having scans, all ICSI and IVF require regular scanning and monitoring so how does this break the fast?  You are not eating or doing anything wrong in any way

Tanisha


----------



## khawlah

Wsalaam tanisha
having intravaginal scans break your fast that's why I won't b able to fast but blood tests are ok


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams girls,

Just wanted to point out to those considering tx during ramadan that whilst stimming its very important to drink plenty for your follicles. Just thought it might be worth mentioning.

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## diya80

intravaginal scan breaks ur fast?its just for the medical purpose nothing else...
anyone can give the authentic reference that it breaks ur fast ..if a female dr does?
JizakAllah.


----------



## diya80

ladies plz check out this...its fatwa regarding scan in ramadan.

http://www.islam.tc/cgi-bin/askimam/ask.pl?q=1587&act=view

JizakAllah.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## isobel snow drop

That's what I thought Sadya! I mean honestly how could having a scan invalidate your fast?!!!!


----------



## khawlah

Salaam ladies 
Sorry if gave wrong information   but remember on mosque newsletter that it breaks fast but have been trying to find it now and can't seem to.
Again apologies I'll keep searching tho


----------



## baby maryam

Oh you got me confused, I thought to myself... oh my God- how many days then I have to make up for the last 3 yrs of treatment and scans

In any case, when u think logically, a vaginal scan is with a doppler, it does not include a sexual penetration, therefore, it does not break the fast! Logical!!!  

Sis Khawlah... do not mention 2nd wife. If that should happen, it will in Allah's time. But you are torturing yourserlf with that thought now for obviously no reason at all... Inshallah Allah will give you your own child some day soon, ameen!!! And to all of us!!!

Salamat


----------



## Jasmine3

AoA Sisters

I hope you are all ok and those in treatments cycles, I hope it is all going well. Thanks for all your duas whilst I was going though my difficult time,  it really helped x 

I had my follow up appointment with my consultant who confirmed thankfully i didn’t have an signs of Molar Pregnancy. He has suggested I try for a third and final round of IVF soon as, whilst my body was still ‘in the zone’ so Im likely to be going again at the beginning of July.  He doesnt believe in the benefit of all the immune testing and associated treatment, so the only thing he has suggested to do differently is doing Assisted Hatching to see if this makes the difference.  Has anyone had AH

As I will be on the short protocol I am hoping I will get the result before Ramadan inshalla

I had a very challenging eve yesterday - everyone at a family dinner was asking if I was preggers (I am still huge post m/c) and an old dear even started to rub my belly!!! - If only they all knew what i had been through.....!

Salams &   to all

Jx


----------



## cookies81

AWA sisters 
Jasmine that must have been so hard for it happened to me more than once during stimming my tummy gets really big I've had strangers come over and rub my tummy   sending you list if hugs 
InshAllah we will all be blessed with beautiful children


----------



## khawlah

Walaikum as salaam Sr Jasmine and cookie
Salaam to the rest of the ladies
Sr Jasmine    that must've been awful, my aunt asked to me if i was expecting and I said no i'm just fat  it's so hard to shift the weight after a cycle altho I have no excuse its been 4 months 


cookies81 said:


> InshAllah we will all be blessed with beautiful children


Ameen sis!! 
AFM i'm on break from treatment enforced not out of choice!! 
Inshallah going to start after Ramadan in the meantime i'm taking that many supplements and tabs i'm practically rattling when i walk  lol
IA it'll be all worth it in the end!


----------



## Vissa

Salaam sisters

My SIL came round last night and announced she was 4 weeks pg ... I'm pleased for them but feel so bad that it won't be so easy for me. I feel so guilty. I haven't even started my first IVF but feel so crap and keep thinking it won't work.I'm going to start in August which is only two months away but I wish I could start tomorrow just to know the outcome and feel like I am doing something. I spoke to my boss but he wont' give me time off as it is busy and I have no choice but to wait.  Please make dua for me .... I know everything happens for a reason and if it is meant to be - it will be, but in the meantime I feel like I'm going mad!!!  

Khawlah - I too am taking so many vitamins I feel like a rattle!! I know what you mean - I'm taking Wellwomen conception, zinc, vit c, folic acid, starflower oil, calcium, magnesium ...the list goes on!!! I've been taking them for the last 5 months solid so I hope they will help my egg quality IA.


----------



## Jasmine3

Vissa

Are you takin the zinc, vit c, folic acid, starflower oil, calcium, magnesium in addition to the wellwoman conception?? Does it not contain all of these??

Dont know if its helpfull but I took the Pregnacare preconception for one month before I got my natural BFP - not sure if its just a coincidence, but Im definately continuing with it just in case it wasnt!!

Must be hard to hear the news of your SIL - inshalla it will be your turn soon.  My neice had a baby a few months ago.... that was hard to take... Im a Great Aunt even before I am a mother!!!

Salams to all  

Jx


----------



## Vissa

Salaam Sister Jasmine

The Wellwomen conception vits don't contain the full recommended dose of some of the vitamins I am taking so I thought I would top up. The only thing I may be duplicating is folic acid but I dont know if it will cause any harm. 

Unfortunately my DH has missing Vas so no way for the sperm to get out - ICSI with IVF is our only option. At least I don't have to stress about trying to get a natural BFP because it just wont happen. Oh well .... what will be - will be and hopefully we all get our precious babies IA.


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats

Hi Ladies!

Just a quick question......

I am a midwife and at a training session today learnt that Clexane is partly a porcine derivative. We regular administer Clexane to women for prevention of a venous thrombolytic embolism. But it became very apparent today that actually we don't tell women (and more importantly our Muslim clients) this vital piece of information (of which I definitely will bedding now). I just wondered hat your take on this is? Would/have you accepted Clexane and does is matter even if you are told and are aware? Or is it something that would be most likely refused by most Muslim women?? 

Many thanks if you can help with this  and sorry for gatecrashing!

Silly xx


----------



## Sara786

Salam sisters I'm a newbie I've bin reading posts for ages deciding I need to join for true womanly support 
At the moment I have had 2 iuis with menspor injections I ovulated twice before I could get hcg injection and insemination.i wanted to know which sisters are getting treated on the nhs and which privately? Also which is better 
I have been to umrah in march where u did lots of duas. But I still have days were I feel really down. I do get a period every 42-50 days now it was every 32days when I first got married maybe the stress made it worse Allah swt knows best.


----------



## khawlah

2sillybilliesand3cats said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Just a quick question......
> 
> I am a midwife and at a training session today learnt that Clexane is partly a porcine derivative. We regular administer Clexane to women for prevention of a venous thrombolytic embolism. But it became very apparent today that actually we don't tell women (and more importantly our Muslim clients) this vital piece of information (of which I definitely will bedding now). I just wondered hat your take on this is? Would/have you accepted Clexane and does is matter even if you are told and are aware? Or is it something that would be most likely refused by most Muslim women??
> 
> Many thanks if you can help with this  and sorry for gatecrashing!
> 
> Silly xx


  did anyone know about this?? I will research it and get back to you Silly but I certainly wasn't made aware of this I have had heparin on my previous 2 cycles.


----------



## khawlah

salaam all
ia will do personals on weekend or if get chance tomorrow at work 
Sara just wanted to welcome you to the board i like yourself just used to read posts but i find it helps talking to ppl who truly now what u r goin thru welcome dear sister  
ok ciao ladies got work tomorrow so better get some kip in  

wsalaam xxx


----------



## Sara786

Thank you Khawla sis  i just need support from ppl who truly am feeling what i am even though i feel patient sometimes i feel totally lost and in patient. This is a big test


----------



## khawlah

I know I feel the same I think maybe it's because of my impatience Allah (SWT) thinks I should improve that skill   
I know this is a test but sometimes I'm afraid I'm going to fail it horribly and that's biggest concern  Ya Allah give us the sabr to get through the trials you have set for us


----------



## Sara786

Ameen.. R u getting treatment privately or nhs? Also do u have pcos? Read whenever u can rabi habli mi la ta zarni fardaan wa Anta khairul waritheen dua of prophet zachariya and for all the sisters to read who r going through  this long hard journey!!! I'm on day 47 still no period I'm thinking of taking metformin has anyone used it here before? If so was it helpful?


----------



## diya80

*RABBI LAA TAD'ARNEE FARDAW WA ANTA KHAYRUL WAARITHEEN.*


----------



## Sara786

sorry i got it mixed up thanks sadya for correcting it!!


----------



## Vissa

Does anyone know how many times this dua should be recited? And are there any specific times?

Thanks!


----------



## Jasmine3

Dear Silly

Thanks for posting re the info re Clexane/Heparin

I have looked into this in the past and therefore was aware that it can be a porcine derivative.  I have not used either of them so  have not had to deal with the dilemma of whether to go ahead and use them.

I went through a slightly similar conundrum a few weeks ago, where I wanted to take the Pregnacare Follow on Pregnancy Supplements with the additional Omega 3 tablets.  The omega3 capsules were gelatin based so my preference was to try not to take them.

I spoke to a highly regarded Muslim scholar and he said I should look at alternatives, if however there wasn't any, and it was key to my treatment then I should take them.  In this case the gelatin was a bovine derivative which I would have been more comfortable taking, however, in the end I decided not to take them as it wasn't critical  - I just increased my diet of omega 3 food (I tried to take the Omega3 out of the capsule but it was truly disgusting regardless of what I mixed it with !!!)

Similarly my clinic uses utrogestestan for the as standard for the 2ww which contains gelatin, however I chose to pay extra and use cyclogest which is vegetable oil based. Personally I try to find alternative if it is possible.

I think it is useful to make women aware so they can make an informed decision, I suspect in many cases, there isn't an alternative, so it will be down to individual preferences & circumstances as to whether they decide to use the drugs.

Do any other ladies have a view

Hope that helps!

Jx


----------



## Sara786

Vissa- I read dua after my farz prayer dua and bin told to recite as much as possible where ever I am also try n get ur hubby to revise it too.

Jasmine- I think u can get vegen omega 3 from health span website I will check for u tommarow also when they give u utrogestrone do u take after ovulation orally or vaginally and how many mg? As in my iui I was not offered it and I will ask for it. I feel I ovulate but don't continue to rise on my progesterone levels which may effect implantation. Any advice from sisters will b appreciated.


----------



## Jasmine3

Sarah786

I was given the Cyclogest (the alternative to the Utrogestone) after EC - 400mg p/d - but the amount & how often you take it can vary from clinic to clinic - You take it either in the front or back door (not orally) How long you take it for also varies from clinic to clinic! - Sorry I know thats not a definative answer!!

Re the Omega3 I did look in detail at the alternatives - you have to be careful as its not safe to take Omega3 which is of a certain derivative (I think it was fish liver - but cant quite remember -  have some notes somewhere...) also it comes in various concentrations and mixes of elements.  I spent a day trying to find one with the same mix as in the Pregnacare capsules but eventually gave up after searching the net and calling lots of places.

Re duas - I did post one a long time ago that I prayed after which I was blessed with my natural miracle BFP - take a look at the old posts.

Salams to all

Jx


----------



## diya80

whats was that dua


----------



## Sara786

Please try and find the dua  don't think I got the patience to go through all these pages lol


----------



## Jasmine3

My original post was......


"I wanted to share that after my second failed IVF, I spoke to a highly regarded and UK wide respected Islamic scholar about specific duas for fertility (I had already found some on the internet...) and he suggested I pray “Rabbi Habli Minas Swali Heen” 500 times every day for 21 days without a break – after praying it for 9 days I got my miracle natural BFP"
 
I hope this dua also helps you all to achieve your dreams. – Please remember me in your duas also x


----------



## diya80

jizakAllah sister .


----------



## Sara786

Jazakallah sis


----------



## honeyz

Salam girlz,


Hope you are all in the best of health and Inshallah a little closer to tht elusive bfp.


With regards to clexane and heparin.
They are indeed derived from pigs. The blood is purified and then cleaned (and i am sure alot more is done to it) to reach its final stage.
In my last cycle I investigated alternative to clexane and came up with something called arixtra.  Having the obvious advantage of being made synthetically, it does have its disadvantages.  One of them being, that compared to heparin and clexane it is a relatively new drug.  It has not been used much in fertility treatments or on pregnant women and there fore hasn't had trials done using it.  The other disadvantage it that, unlike heparin and clexane it does not have antidote, therefore a person could in effect bleed to death, in case of a complication of excessive bleeding.  (as far as I have read, cant be sure, plz feel free to correct me if its wrong info)
With regards to heparin being allowed in Islam , I actually asked a Mufti (sunni - hanafi) if it was allowed to take.  The reply I got was that it is ok to take if there is no other safe alternative and the medicine has changed form from its original state so much, that it can not be reverted back to the same blood product stage.  (which is cant obviously).
Now this is the opinion of 1 mufti, I would not want anyone to go ahead and take it based on this.  Please make your own decisions and choices. I would not want anyone to take it and this be wrong.


Omega 3 dha can be sought easily on the internet, which does not contain gelatine.  Zita west sells them on her website and also health span sell most of their vits including this which does not have animal derivatives in the capsule shell, obviously it can not be classed as vegetarian as it has pure fish oils in them.  The fish liver capsules are from the fish's liver i.e cod liver and the pure fish oils are usually from dolphins or other fish.


Hope this helps.
love to all and khawlah thanx so much luvy x


----------



## soni

Salaam Sisters,

In regards to omega 3 , I have used Eskimo oils liquid which is the purest form of omega 3 and has helped ladies on this site to reduce NK cells activity and few of them have conceived naturally . The other one is eye q brand which is also pure and suitable for vegetarians available from boots easily . You can order Eskimo fish oils via Internet . Thought of sharing it with u all .

Hope it helps !!!


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum sisters! Hope you are in the best of health and emaan inshallah, thanks for all the motes regarding th medicines, I will be getting by Meds at the end of July, I will be definitely be asking whether they are suitable for us! I have an appointment with consultant next week, would he be the best person to ask or shall wait until my nurses appointment in July.....


----------



## Sara786

Salam sisters 
Just a quick question should u take omega 3 throughout the whole cycle? And what does it help with?
Jazakallah


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,

Had my consultants' appointment yesterday,  this was the best appointment ive had so far! I saw another consultant (female) who was very clear and really good information and answered all our questions....Even hubby was impressed (as he hasnt been happy previously) 

Well, she just confirmed the tubes were blocked and the womb looked healthly (small endo - but not a problem) 

So Im due to start the short protocol in August, I will be given the pill to start periods and then after then  I will start with the meds and injections...I was told the process will take about 6 weeks........I will be given a proper timetable at my nurses appointment in July... Just another month to wait! : )

We got loads of forms (for the ****, i think) to complete. ....there is a sections on whether we want the embroys frozen, does any one know if that is allowed....


----------



## Vissa

Sophie82

Inshallah all will work out well and you get your BFP!


----------



## dreamer86

wa salaam alaikum 

Just want to say How surprised I am of the amount of sisters on thsi group alhamdulilah.

I was so worried I know very naive but really did not expect to have a whole thread just for muslims masha Allah.

I am just starting of in my ICSI Cycle am doing my injections at the moment burselin insha Allah how are you all finding it.

Please make dua for me insha Allah.


----------



## Guest

Wa alaykum salaam dreamer, I too was very surprised as infertility is such a personal and for me slightly embarrassing matter, there's loads great advice and success stories on here, its like my second family


----------



## dreamer86

Alhamdulilah I too find it so useful I just read and read, Infertility is like a secret with muslims  I Openly talk about it with my close friends but hate it when others ask me my MIL always gets asked if am pregnant then she tells me and I feel like crap  .

Insha Allah it's nice to know there is some sisters on here we can support each other insha Allah.


----------



## khawlah

Salaam ladies
How are we all?
dreamer- welcome to the thread this thread is to vent your feelings and super each other. As you'll see I come on here and heaved a racket them the sisters help put it in perspective and I know I'm not on my own. and good luck in your treatment ia it'll b the start of a string of bfps!! most of us are going to start in the next few months ia where are you having your ICSI done?

Sophie -ia this treatment will b successful for you habibi

On my phone at mo so can't look back I think someone asked about omega 3 I think you take it throughout pregnancy it is to help with brain and nerves growth etc
Salaam everyone of to work now so ia catch up soon 
I still read everyones past even tho don't necessarily reply xxx


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum,
How r u all?sister dreamer86 welcome on this thread.   
Sophie best of luck my dear.   

I always do pray for u all.and inshAllah Allah will make this path easy for us.
Im officially in 2ww...had just 2nd round of iui.plz do remember me in ur prayers.
Baby Maryam,sister Flame,Khawlah,Sara how r u??u all r in my prayers.i do pary that u may all get pregnant naturally before any treatment..Ameen     .

Allah can do anything.so keep praying.and once again plzzzzzzzz do remember me in ur prayers.this is the time i really really need ur prayers.      

Sadya.


----------



## Guest

wa alaykum salaam
Sadya - i hope all goes well for you in 2ww insha'allah.  

khawlah - how are you? where are you with your tx, inshallah the next few months will be sucessful for us all trying ! : ) 
I am going to start taking my folic acid and get some omega 3 tabs this weekend to prepare for IVF starting in aug.

dreamer86 - I know what you mean about fertility being a secret, as soon as you get married, people expect you to be pregnant 3 months later lol! I use to find a it really difficult with the constant barrage of questions, are you pregnant yet, are you even trying, what are you taking...MIND YOUR BUSINESS PPL  . Now I just say whenever Allah (SWT) wills and that seems to shut them up. Hows the injecting going?

Insha'allah Allah (SWT) gives us patient and ease with this very bumpy journey! 

Regards,

Sofia


----------



## dreamer86

Alaikum  Salaam sisters alhamdulilah you are all so welcoming masha Allah.    

Will pray for you Sadya May Allah swt let you be pregnant ameen.   

Injections are ok makes me a bit moody and frustrated easily but not too bad overall, I have my scan on the 29th and then not sure what comes next.

Lol Sophie "mind your own business"   haha yeah def that is what i feel like saying but I just say when Allah swt wills Alhamdulilah I just get on with it but I am sooooooo broody  

I was all getting ready to go Jummah and Then I get a bleed I freaked out call the Hospital and then tell me it's ok I thought this injection would completely stop your period but it does not it just lightens the bleed insha Allah but it is as if you are going through menopause 

I am with St Heliers and The bridge Centre it is a self funded ICSI with NHS were also on the waiting list so if this one does not work Alhamdulilah we get another try but am hoping this works insha Allah.

We do all our first steps with St heliers as in the drugs scans etc and also the removing of the eggs is at st heliers and that is then taken over to the bridge centre and we do the transfer there.

I was a bit confused with it all but it brings down the costs and the nurses are not bad,when I call they always answer if they don't I leave a voicemail and they call me back on the same day. In Total our IVF has costs £3500 which is not bad compared to others.


----------



## khawlah

Sadya-   ia everything will b great! I hate the 2ww you're looking for signs of if you started or not etc horrific best.thing is to do is throw yourself into ibadat ia I do.remember u all in my duas I will make especially for those if you going through treatment now.
Sophie82- I'm fine Alhamdulillah trying to lose weight before next treatment but no joy there! Lol! In terms of treatment I'm just waiting to do my thyroxine level test next month after which will know better when I'll be going for treatment. But it will b after ramadan most likely! Not the way I would've wanted but alhamdulillah there must be some good in this as it's Allah's will 
Take care everyone
Sr sadya take it real easy on your 2ww and let us know the good news soon ia xx


----------



## diya80

jizakAllah Khawlah.love u


----------



## Sara786

salam sisters

welcome dreamer im pretty new like u, and the sisters have been really help ful , inshallah it will work out for u and all of us

Sadya sis inshallah just do lots of ibadat in ur 2ww and pur duas r with u.

i dont seem to be starting my period even though i have had all the signs now in very bloated and have put on a few pounds too,  it has never bin this long, but i dont want to take anything just let the body naturally let it out. My hubby is off to china so even if i do start af we cant have iui as he wont be here and then it will be Ramadan in August, so there goes my 2 months off. So inshallah im going to start in september but for now im off to doctors for some metformin and lots of ibadaat.

My mother in law always gets asked too, and she just says they r enjoying thensleves!!!! if only they knew this is no enjopyment its hard to remain patient & steadfast but the rewards shall be reaped in the afterworld inshallah. Also my sis in law is 3 months prgnant so my mother in law can look forward to that.


----------



## Paulbasedingermany

Salaam to everyone,
Su, i read your post on egg donation. For what it is worth, we did both egg donation and surrogacy in Delhi through Dr. Shivani and SCI. We are currently pregnant with twins. We were blessed with Dr. Shivani's intervention had have both a Muslim egg donor and surrogate. Not a traditional way of going about things, but with the blessing of all our close family. 
Only our parents are aware of the egg donor and they see this as a blessing as this will allow us to have a family. We pray everyday that our pregnancy continues,
Paul


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

Well as you've probably guessed we took a break from trying. Last month I was to go back on the Clomid but dh said he didn't think he'd be around. This month I took them for 2 or 3 days but he is gone to UK for work and I have to go myself in early July so that's this month gone too. I don't know  if it is the Clomid I did take or just depression but I have been in tears for hours. I feel so frustrated and not submissive to the Will of Allah at all. I'm asking Why? How much more are You going to put me through? My dh gone. No way to contact him, him not bothering to contact me. All the arab women in the UK and he will meet plenty because of the nature of the work. Before he left he spoke about divorce and solicitors. I know if I was in his place I'd want a second wife in order to have children at the very least. How can I blame him when I understand where he is coming from? I just wish it wasn't happening to me.

Why did no one teach me how to keep house? How to be a wife? how to have routines where the bed gets made and the place tidied and clean?
I have to wait until I'm 43 years old and learn on the internet from FLYlady to learn how to do things. 

Dh is not well mentally at the moment. He is fighting with everybody. Everyone who knows him knows he is not well. He is so unreachable even when we're together. I miss him. I am so lonely and frustrated and nearly hopeless.

We decided against IVF because the odds of conceiving are the same as my odds of a natural bfp at my age, and because we don't have the money. But the first 5 years of our marriage my dh with-held sex as a means of punishing me for not keeping house the way he wanted - he would say he was doing it so I would learn, but I never knew what he was talking about - what he wanted me to learn, and he didn't communicate it in a way that I could understand. Now I know - and those 5 years from my 30's were all wasted. And it is Qadr of Allah - so what can I do? I have to accept it.

One of the sisters here said to me why would I be lonely when I have lots of virtual and ******** friends, but they can't hold your hand, or lift your heart with just a smile. No one means more to me than my husband and he either doesn't realize or doesn't care. Please make du'a for us.

I'm not sure if I told you that I've looked into fostering and adoption but because of my being on medication for bipolar I can't. I have to be off meds for 2 years b4 they will even consider me. And that is from Allah too. why did He make me so desperate for a baby and then stop every chance I might have had? How is that Compassionate and Merciful? All I have to hold on to is a very very weak iman. Please make du'a for me that my Iman increases and that I submit and that I start praying again. I stopped. I don't know if it was for my period or before it. But I haven't started back this month yet and it is past time.

Insha Allah I'm going to go to work in dh's business in the city 2moro, and I am going to get me a key for his house. (He recently fell out with his flat-mate and changed the locks).  I feel like barricading myself in so he will have to come home and evict me if he wants to get me out of that house. He wanted me to leave last week and come back the next day but it wasn't practical and I couldn't do it and he wanted to divorce me because I didn't leave when he told me to. I knew i needed to stay until he would talk to me, and he did eventually. I tried to explain how I feel closer to his family than mine who are not muslim. I told him I want to go and live in his country and he told me he wouldn't let me near the family. I feel so strongly about the family that if he does divorce me I will ask one of his brothers to marry me so I can still be part of the family, and part of the children's lives. Masha Allah, just writing this had made me feel stronger. I know I want to go to the Middle East. Insha Allah I will finish my degree this year no matter how broke I am and I will get qualified to teach English so I can make a living over there, and I think I could cope with a second wife over there. 

I do not want a divorce, and I feel like fighting tooth and nail to hold on to my status though I know sisters here who have been divorced. None of them are happy. One of them got divorced legally  but is still married Islamically - her husband won't give her a divorce and married an arab 2nd wife who is the legal wife in this country. others are left with loads of kids to bring up alone. I know of only 2 marriages that have made it between a person of my culture and an arab. The culture clash is too much, and our infertility on top is just the icing on the cake.

Subhan Allah, writing is very therapeutic. I feel better now and I've stopped crying. Please keep us in your du'a. I haven't caught up with everyone yet and Soni is the only recent poster I know, so sorry if this is too full on.

C


----------



## hasina

Sisterc reading ur post has just run tears down..
Sending u loads of      
Mashallah ur soo strong sister to go through all this..
Ishaallah Allah will surely make u happy and u will be blessed.
U will be in my duas sister..
If u ever need to chat sister pm anytime..
May Allah help u in this needed time..xx


----------



## diya80

*Asalam o alikum dear sister C,*
*I just read ur post...i really feel that i should reply.*

*Allah said in the Quran.*
*قُلۡ يَـٰعِبَادِىَ ٱلَّذِينَ أَسۡرَفُواْ عَلَىٰٓ أَنفُسِهِمۡ لَا تَقۡنَطُواْ مِن رَّحۡمَةِ ٱللَّهِ‌ۚ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَغۡفِرُ ٱلذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا‌ۚ إِنَّهُ ۥ هُوَ ٱلۡغَفُورُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ*
*Say: O My slaves who have been prodigal to their own hurt! Despair not of the mercy of Allah, Who forgiveth all sins. Lo! He is the Forgiving, the Merciful.*
*39:53*

*why u dont offer ur prayers?  ?we r disobeying Allah and still asking and praying for His blessing??He is merciful,and Kind without any doubts.but look what we r doing?Salah is Farz...compulsary.* 
*we all r on the same boat.everyone here is struggling...but one thing my hubby always says..that its not the end of ur life.we can just try and pray and leave everything on Allah.*

*No doubt Kids r really a great blessing but look around u..u r still very much blessed mashAllah.have u ever thing abt those who r struggling in the hospitasl for their lives?do u ever think abt those who r fighting with poverty?think abt those who cant walk and talk.if we r breathing properly...then it is a great blessing.*

*why we always blame others?why we always want that other should understand us?This is the life Allah gave us.so Always say Alhumdullilah with ur every breath.* 
*There r 2 ladies in my family both r getting old but still unmarried...do u think they dont have any emotions.we can think and try to become mom but they cant.....* 
*we r blessed that we r having our Dh.if we r suffering so they r suffering too....we ladies can share our feeling but i think our husbands dont.* 
*sister c..* i can understand that there must be culture diff between u and ur hubby...but dear u both were perfect for each other thats why today u r husband and wife.May Allah solve ur all issues and make u both a happy couple.    

*i know it is really painful when we see other with kids and we r just dreaming...i was very friendly with the kids I'm still crazy abt kids .*
*recently i heard that my friend is pregnant (accidentally..and at that time she didnt want a baby)there was a pain in my heart and i just said.....Ya Allah...when my turn will comebut u know that pain flew away and my pain was nothing when i heard that a ff got pregnant through ivf and she lost her triplet sons after 20 weeks.her pain was much more than me.*
*Allah listen everyone.as He Said in the Quran..*

*And your Lord says: "Call on Me; I will answer your (Prayer)!" *
*so keep praying.     *
*try to recite Surah Al Baqra.if u cant recite or bz then just save it in ur mob or play on ur laptop.and listen.*
*when ever u feel down just listen Surah Ar Rehman.believe me u will feel great.Quran is the best remedy.and plz **start praying properly and pray.Allah knows better what is good for us.He will inshAllah bless us all.*
*whenever u feel down a lonely..start reciting Quran.Quran is the best companion.Alhumdullilah we r muslim.    *

*In Quran Allah said.....To Allah belongs the kingdom of the heavens and the earth. He creates what He wills. He bestows female (offspring) upon whom He wills, and bestows male (offspring) upon whom He wills*
*Or He bestows both males and females, and He renders barren whom He wills. Verily, He is the All-Knower and is Able to do all things.(surah ashshura 49,50.)*

*be positive and try to b happy.do astaghfar as much as u can.*
*أَسْتَغْفِرُ اللّهَ وَأَتُوبُ إلَيْه*
*Astaghfirullaha wa atubu ilayhi.....I ask forgiveness of Allah & I repent to Him.*

*think abt our prophet's beloved wife Hazrat Ayesha (RA)Allah didnt gave her kids but she is known as Ummul momineen(mother of all momins)*
*if u want i will send u some good links so u can read some good and positive stories .and will send u some link of Quranic duas.Allah will help u.and inshAllah He will help us all.*

*Ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!long msg.hope that u sweet ladies wont mind.    *
*sara,khuwla,flame.sophie,dreamer86 how r u all?*
*sister baby maryam where r u?*
*this is a link of audio Quran...very beautiful voice of Qari abuBakar.*
http://mp3quran.net/eng/shatri_english.html

JizakAllah.
Sadya.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Guest

wa alaykum salaam sr sadya,

thank you for writing that message, sometimes it is difficult to put these things in words! Alhumidillah for all that we have and how fortunate we are compared to many who do not have even an ounce of food.....Im grateful for what Allah (swt) has provided me with so far, inshallah our duas will in answered! 

Now just patiently working til the end of july for my nurses appointment, then inshallah start ivf short protocol aug/sept!

By the way, I asked my consultant re: fasting during tx, she said women get pregnant all the times whilst observing different religious actions and I should not worry...LOL....

I was wondering if there were any sisters here from London who may want to meet up before Ramadhan...it would be nice to see sisters face to face : )


----------



## diya80

sofi..im in dubai u can come and meet be4 ramadan   
and best of luck dear.inshAllah Allah will solve all the issues and will bless u.


----------



## Guest

lol sadya... I would love to go Dubai,   hubby isnt too keen on the idea! 

Inshallah I will try to get the local ladies to meet up! I live in London with just by hubby, its taken me 3 years to make friends....unfortunatley these sisters are busy as they have kids! It would be nice to meet sisters in the same boat!


----------



## Jasmine3

Sadya

We are considering a move to Dubai in the next few months, so maybe I will take you up on your offer !!!

Sophi82 - I know what you mean about how hard it is to make friends with fellow sisters esp to find some that dont have kids & are in a similar situation. Unfortunately I am based in the Midlands and dont come down to London that often!

  and duas to all esp Sister C

Jx


----------



## Guest

lol i think we should all just moved to Dubai as sister sadya has invited us!


----------



## diya80

jasmine u r more than welcome.i would love to see u here in dubai....                 
sofi make a holiday plan and come here..u would love to be here.


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams ladies
Hows everyone doing? I'm still trying to forget about ttc! looool inshallah we are investigating where to have treatment but its sooo hard to make a decision   

Sophie I'm in London if you fancy a meet up mail me!

Sadya looks like a dubai meet up is going to happen regardless! It must be boiling over there at the moment!

Sister C     

Baby Maryam and Isobel hope you are both well inshallah

love to everyone, and inshallah this Ramadan all our duas will be answered and we will be blessed with children

love

Snowbelle
xx


----------



## honeyz

salam guyz
Im in london till monday if anyone plans a meet up this week il be up for it let me know.
x


----------



## dreamer86

sadya said:


> *Asalam o alikum dear sister C,*
> *I just read ur post...i really feel that i should reply.*
> 
> *Allah said in the Quran.*
> *قُلۡ يَـٰعِبَادِىَ ٱلَّذِينَ أَسۡرَفُواْ عَلَىٰٓ أَنفُسِهِمۡ لَا تَقۡنَطُواْ مِن رَّحۡمَةِ ٱللَّهِ‌ۚ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَغۡفِرُ ٱلذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا‌ۚ إِنَّهُ ۥ هُوَ ٱلۡغَفُورُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ*
> *Say: O My slaves who have been prodigal to their own hurt! Despair not of the mercy of Allah, Who forgiveth all sins. Lo! He is the Forgiving, the Merciful.*
> *39:53*
> 
> *why u dont offer ur prayers?  ?we r disobeying Allah and still asking and praying for His blessing??He is merciful,and Kind without any doubts.but look what we r doing?Salah is Farz...compulsary.*
> *we all r on the same boat.everyone here is struggling...but one thing my hubby always says..that its not the end of ur life.we can just try and pray and leave everything on Allah.*
> 
> *No doubt Kids r really a great blessing but look around u..u r still very much blessed mashAllah.have u ever thing abt those who r struggling in the hospitasl for their lives?do u ever think abt those who r fighting with poverty?think abt those who cant walk and talk.if we r breathing properly...then it is a great blessing.*
> 
> *why we always blame others?why we always want that other should understand us?This is the life Allah gave us.so Always say Alhumdullilah with ur every breath.*
> *There r 2 ladies in my family both r getting old but still unmarried...do u think they dont have any emotions.we can think and try to become mom but they cant.....*
> *we r blessed that we r having our Dh.if we r suffering so they r suffering too....we ladies can share our feeling but i think our husbands dont.*
> *sister c..* i can understand that there must be culture diff between u and ur hubby...but dear u both were perfect for each other thats why today u r husband and wife.May Allah solve ur all issues and make u both a happy couple.
> 
> *i know it is really painful when we see other with kids and we r just dreaming...i was very friendly with the kids I'm still crazy abt kids .*
> *recently i heard that my friend is pregnant (accidentally..and at that time she didnt want a baby)there was a pain in my heart and i just said.....Ya Allah...when my turn will comebut u know that pain flew away and my pain was nothing when i heard that a ff got pregnant through ivf and she lost her triplet sons after 20 weeks.her pain was much more than me.*
> *Allah listen everyone.as He Said in the Quran..*
> 
> *And your Lord says: "Call on Me; I will answer your (Prayer)!" *
> *so keep praying.     *
> *try to recite Surah Al Baqra.if u cant recite or bz then just save it in ur mob or play on ur laptop.and listen.*
> *when ever u feel down just listen Surah Ar Rehman.believe me u will feel great.Quran is the best remedy.and plz **start praying properly and pray.Allah knows better what is good for us.He will inshAllah bless us all.*
> *whenever u feel down a lonely..start reciting Quran.Quran is the best companion.Alhumdullilah we r muslim.    *
> 
> *In Quran Allah said.....To Allah belongs the kingdom of the heavens and the earth. He creates what He wills. He bestows female (offspring) upon whom He wills, and bestows male (offspring) upon whom He wills*
> *Or He bestows both males and females, and He renders barren whom He wills. Verily, He is the All-Knower and is Able to do all things.(surah ashshura 49,50.)*
> 
> *be positive and try to b happy.do astaghfar as much as u can.*
> *أَسْتَغْفِرُ اللّهَ وَأَتُوبُ إلَيْه*
> *Astaghfirullaha wa atubu ilayhi.....I ask forgiveness of Allah & I repent to Him.*
> 
> *think abt our prophet's beloved wife Hazrat Ayesha (RA)Allah didnt gave her kids but she is known as Ummul momineen(mother of all momins)*
> *if u want i will send u some good links so u can read some good and positive stories .and will send u some link of Quranic duas.Allah will help u.and inshAllah He will help us all.*
> 
> *Ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!long msg.hope that u sweet ladies wont mind.    *
> *sara,khuwla,flame.sophie,dreamer86 how r u all?*
> *sister baby maryam where r u?*
> *this is a link of audio Quran...very beautiful voice of Qari abuBakar.*
> http://mp3quran.net/eng/shatri_english.html
> 
> JizakAllah.
> Sadya.
> 
> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


Wa Salaam alaikum sis very well said I could not have put it better Alhamdulilah!

Insha Allah if we let go of our prayer we have nothing! Allah will reward us if he does not give us children and we have to remember that there is a reason behind everyhting Allah swt does.

I know it is soooooooooo hard but Subhana Allah looaing our faith is worse than not having children,That is one thing I do feel when I see non muslims I always think subhana Allah you have the one thing I want so bad but I have the one thing which is more important than what you have and that is Faith in Allah!!

Allah is merciful and compassionate make dua to him he will answer insha Allah.

Hope you are all well girls, am having a rough couple of days but alhamdulilah it could have been worse my body is starting to get used to the injections I have my scan tomorrow not sure for what lol but I will def find out tomorrow my nurses are not very good at informing me but I just say Alhamdulilah and do what they tell me they are the experts!!

My head aches are soo bad and I feel sleepy all the time so my apologies if I don't come on often I just really can't handle these headaches so I doze off to not feel the pain


----------



## dreamer86

sophie82 said:


> wa alaykum salaam sr sadya,
> 
> thank you for writing that message, sometimes it is difficult to put these things in words! Alhumidillah for all that we have and how fortunate we are compared to many who do not have even an ounce of food.....Im grateful for what Allah (swt) has provided me with so far, inshallah our duas will in answered!
> 
> Now just patiently working til the end of july for my nurses appointment, then inshallah start ivf short protocol aug/sept!
> 
> By the way, I asked my consultant re: fasting during tx, she said women get pregnant all the times whilst observing different religious actions and I should not worry...LOL....
> 
> I was wondering if there were any sisters here from London who may want to meet up before Ramadhan...it would be nice to see sisters face to face : )


Sophie I am in London if you want to meet let me know  Insha Allah


----------



## Sara786

Salam my sisters,

Hope ur in the best of health inshallah, tawakkul and takdeer go hand in hand so have trust in allkah swt in good and bad times & be content with ur situation and don't get despondent in ur duas or feel frustrated n depressed,try remain steadfast n patient ur ranks will be increased in this world and in aakhirah. The reality is takdeer has already been written just u have to make ur efforts and Allah swt will open up the ways.

I got metformin today so back to sick feelings and lots of gas.

Im in London and don't mind meeting up would be great.

Also sisters will u be having treatments in Ramadan ? 

My duas r with may Allah swt make this path easier and cure us of physical and sprititial diseases which r hidden and apparent to us ameen


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum sisters, hope you are well.....I've had major migraines since last week.... ..........

Thanks for the sisters who have replied about the meet up! Snowbelle, dreamer86, sara786....where would you girls like to meet!

I am free mostly in the evenings (after 5) or on the weekends....I live in barking 

I will be starting my treatment insha'allah in august, i think Im on the pill first during august so that wont affect my fasting, then injections after.


----------



## Sara786

it would have to be after 5pm for me too, but not too late, lets find a central point which would be easier for us all.


----------



## Guest

Yep somewhere central is fine...Im not very good with places in london to meet up...does anyone have any ideas?!


----------



## honeyz

How about Nandos in Ilford this friday 1st july. at around 6pm?
Or if its easier for everyone in the city that would b fine too?
Im only here till monday.

Would be nice to put some faces to you all.
x


----------



## diya80

hmmmm get togatherand im alone here in dubai     
not too good ladies


----------



## khawlah

Lol sadya dear we are with you in spirit!!


----------



## honeyz

Khwalah can you come down hun?


----------



## khawlah

Would love to babe but live in birmingham  and working that day 
But ia when come for treatment in september maybe can meet up then....??


----------



## Guest

Im up for friday if anyone else can make it !


----------



## Guest

or maybe we should ask our hubbys to pay for us to go to dubai for the weekend


----------



## khawlah

that's much better idea sophie! Lol


----------



## honeyz

Khwalah u have my number  gimme a call when ur down in sept if im here too, we will meet up for sure IA.
Hopefully argc will get bak to me b4 then. do you knw how long it takes for them to get bak to you once u send the forms off?

Dubai now thats not a bad idea. Would totally lov to


----------



## khawlah

Ia will do hon. 
ARGC waiting list time is approx 8wks but ring them you may be able to get a cancellation and get in quicker.....i didn't but you can but try


----------



## Guest

yep we should definitley meet up in septemeber iA - a little eid celebration for us girlies!


----------



## honeyz

Tnx Khwalah    8 weeks is fine, I wana start after Eid anyway.  
Ok so either this friday or sept 
Which ever one suits everyone better.
I should b ok with both (if im here in sept IA)

Cast ur votes please


----------



## khawlah

Sophie- That would b nice to have eid celebration and ia those cycling before will have good news to share as well ia  
Honeyz-I'm cycling after eid as well poss second week of september ia (if monthlies play ball!  )Maybe we could b cycle buddies! Yay!


----------



## diya80

O wow!!!!!!eid parties...long term  plannings....sara,sofi,honeyz,khawlah      
nobody even invited me on the eid party    
ok!!!u ladies arrange get togather....i will tell my hubby abt ur plans and will tell him that i ve no friend here     so take me for another honeymoon      
By the way..im also moving to Uk in sept.


----------



## khawlah

Sadya- yeah you said you coming to uk in sept so u can join our eid celebrations ia. Ares you definitely coming then? And how long for?


----------



## diya80

yes khawlah,my hubby told me today that he has to go for the project...but the problem is that his office would be in Ipswich and its far away from London.  
and my stay depends on my hubby's project.but honestly i dont wanna go bcoz right now my treatment is much more important than anything else & i want that my hubby too stay here.lets see What Allah will decide for us.
Today,im really excited.......Alhumdullilah again Ramadan is coming.....just 30 days left    
its long weekend here thr,fri,sat off...2morrow guest r coming for dinner,just made pudding.feeling not active today....as i told u i just had iui and its day 9 piui...but have a lil pain in my legs like sometimes i do have b4 AF.inshAllah whatever Allah will do would be good for me.i just do believe that Allah loves me alot  but its my request to my Muslim sisters..that plz do remember me in ur prayers.


----------



## Sara786

That's a great idea sisters to meet in sept I will b going part time at work by then so will have lots of free time to spend with everyone.

We should all go for a nice meal.

Sadya that's exciting u r coming here I tink it's in ur kismat to meet us all   
Don't worry there must b some direct train into London from Ipswich and il meet u on the other side . I make dua ur treatment has been good but don't b disheartened thesymptoms if pregnancy and af r practically the same.

I don't think il b starting treatment until September as dh won't b able to produce same in Ramadan. Inshallah pray in Ramadan Allah swt makes it easy for us alland accepts our duas!!!


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum

A nice meal sounds really nice, I LOVE food lol! 

Alhumdillah Ramadhan is not that far away, I need to make up 4 fast!!!!  Inshallaah I will do this next week, i was going to this week but my migraines have been awful all week! 

I have some forms from the hospital to fill which I am confused about, its asks if we went to freeze the embies- I know we are not allowed to keep them for research and donor....are we allowed to have the freezed - if they are only to used for us?  Also its asks for the numberof yrs, 10, 55 or something else....Can anyone help?  

Also, has anyone had the short  IVF protocol? What was it like, what meds where you taking?....etc....

Any replies would be much appreciated


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone   
Inshallah September sounds good. I think the weekend would probably be easier as things get so busy during the week.

I went to see my GP this morning as my cycle has gone from nice regular 28 days to the world of irregular 31 then 24!!! I'm really annoyed as this didn't need to happen now. Anyway I have to go and get loads of blood tests done, please make dua it is nothing serious and it can be sorted.

Sadya, I can't believe ramadan is only 30 days away it seems to have come round so quickly this time.

love and duas to everyone

Snowbelle


----------



## Guest

MEET UP IDEAS

Hello Again!

I was thinking we should do the meet up in the middle of Sept...We can either out for meal or coffee depending on how much time we can spend out!

If you are interested, PM me wher u live and your email address and we can carry on the conversation in email!

Sadya, pleas also give me your email too and will include in you are able to come into London!


----------



## hasina

Assalamualikum sisters,
Can u all make dua for me please as otd is today and id tested and its bfn.
I knew.
Ohh allah please give me the strengh im struggling too im feeling as iv given up.
This was. My 5th cycle on iui and was my last. 
Iv given up compleatly on tx. If allah wills i will concieve naturally.
I cant take tis anymore please please remember me in ur duas xx


----------



## diya80

wasalam Hasina,
inshAllah i will pray for u    
and u will be pregnant naturally inshAllah.u too keep praying ..give sadqa and do istaghfar as much as u can.(just say astaghfirullah or Rabighfirli)inshAllah u will feel good and u will be blessed.
take care my dear


----------



## khawlah

Wsalaam hassina
Ia Allah will give you sabr.
But that's no reason to give up I had 3/4cycles of iui then I moved onto ivf and I'm now going for my 5th ivf cycle. As my husband says everytime we have failed cycle we have to keep trying the rest is up to Allah (swt). It is our duty to seek treatment- shifaa is in whomsoevers hand Allah wills.  
And sometimes I think it's also worth remembering that what we want might not necessarily be good for us, refer to story of Musa(as) questioning when the angel or person (can't remember which) kills a young child......... 
Trust me I know accepting and moving on is hard but you have to shake yourself and keep moving don't dwell I find making plans for next cycle  or holiday ; ) helps my pma! And continue to pray it will help ease pain ia 

Take care of yourself


----------



## diya80

asalam o alikum,
khawlah that story is in surah Al khaf.(Para 15,16)
no doubt Allah knows better what is good for us and what is bad.so whenever we do pray we should ask for Allah's happiness and forgiveness.
i was listening surah al baqra today and when i listen this ayah i really feel sooooooo good Alhumduulilah....
الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
_"Who, when a misfortune overtakes them, say: 'Surely we belong to Allah and to Him shall we return'."_

Quran is soooooo beautiful ..gives peace and pleasure.
and my dear sisters when u pray...recite quranic dua's.so u will get the reward(ajaar) of reciting Quran too.

how r u sara,dreamer,sofi and everyone else
Hasina how r u feeling now?i saw in ur signature that u got pregnant and then sadly mc..(qaderAllah) look!!dont give up may be that was a clue for u my dear...that u can be a mom but not now...u will be (inshAllah)but on the right time when it is good for u.and just keep one thing in ur mind...Allah is soooo generous.He loves us Alot. 

sadya.


----------



## dreamer86

wa salaam alaikum Girls 

Just read through all your posts alhamdulilah  all your plans masha Allah.

I had my scan on Friday I am on injections for another week  they told me lining is still too thick these drugs are draining me...

Insha Allah I would love a meet up a bit sooner if any one is up for it, Ilford is a bit far for me am in Wandsworth but I Can do Central Insha Allah, maybe weekend let me know


----------



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom


Hashina   


Jezach Allah Khair to everyone who replied to my post. Thank you especially for getting on to me about the prayer. I had started back today any way and was glad  of the reminder. You have lifted my iman up a notch. I still need lots of support in my religion especially as I am suffering from depression and my marriage is difficult. Thank you for your support, your advice and your admonitions.


Alhamdililah between praying and the reminders you have sent me I feel more sakinah alhamdililah.


C


----------



## Sara786

Hasina - stay strong Sis in ur struggle ur ranks r being elevated spiritually even if ur not feeling it don't give up Allah swt is the best of all planners.

Sadya-I'm ok just experiencing a very long cycle at the moment started metformin extended release yesterday symptoms good so far. How's ur 2ww going? 

I've had 2 abandoned iui's and I ovulate naturally but still no pregnancy and my hart drops when I think of treatment process ia hope it's happens naturally for all of us in Ramadan.

I'm in east London if were still meeting up?


----------



## hasina

assalamualikum sisters,

thankyou all for ur support..

sara786 inshaallah  i too hopeing thats we all get a natural bfp on a such a beautiful time on a holy month in ramadan..

i always have been saving my holidays for the month of ramadan this year i also have done the same..
and this year i will truly be making extra duas for every single one of you ladies on here xx

dreamer86 inshaallah hun allah watching in what u are going through allah will hear ur prayers soon xx

sadya thankyou hun  for u lovely reply.. inshaallah we will all be mothers soon xx

kwalah thanyou that does give me some courage hearing u and ur dh in what u been going through..
inshallah hoping u hear some good news soon..


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum sisters,
Hasina - sorry to hear that the treatment didnt work, never give up, insha'allah you will be blessed with a child soon : ) 
SisterC - I hope everything is ok, im sorry things are not going well, insha'allah things work out - this whole fertility is a big strain on marriage 
Hope everyone is doing ok....


----------



## diya80

Assalaamu aleykum,

Alhamdulillah, month of Shaban is here  

Prophet Muhammad, sal Allahu alayhi wasallam,said:
...Shaban is a month between Rajab and Ramadan which many people are heedless about. It is the month in which people's deeds are taken up to the Lord of the Worlds, and I would like my deeds to be taken up whilst I am fasting.
-classed saheeh by Albani in saheeh al Nasaa'i

In another hadith narrated by Muslim, umm al mominin Aa'isha, radi Allahu anha, said about RasulAllah, sal Allahu alayhi wasallam:
He used to fast all of Shaban except for a few days.        plzzzzzzz do remember me in ur prayers.  Sadya.


----------



## dreamer86

SisterC said:


> Asalam alaikom sisters
> 
> Well as you've probably guessed we took a break from trying. Last month I was to go back on the Clomid but dh said he didn't think he'd be around. This month I took them for 2 or 3 days but he is gone to UK for work and I have to go myself in early July so that's this month gone too. I don't know if it is the Clomid I did take or just depression but I have been in tears for hours. I feel so frustrated and not submissive to the Will of Allah at all. I'm asking Why? How much more are You going to put me through? My dh gone. No way to contact him, him not bothering to contact me. All the arab women in the UK and he will meet plenty because of the nature of the work. Before he left he spoke about divorce and solicitors. I know if I was in his place I'd want a second wife in order to have children at the very least. How can I blame him when I understand where he is coming from? I just wish it wasn't happening to me.
> 
> Why did no one teach me how to keep house? How to be a wife? how to have routines where the bed gets made and the place tidied and clean?
> I have to wait until I'm 43 years old and learn on the internet from FLYlady to learn how to do things.
> 
> Dh is not well mentally at the moment. He is fighting with everybody. Everyone who knows him knows he is not well. He is so unreachable even when we're together. I miss him. I am so lonely and frustrated and nearly hopeless.
> 
> We decided against IVF because the odds of conceiving are the same as my odds of a natural bfp at my age, and because we don't have the money. But the first 5 years of our marriage my dh with-held sex as a means of punishing me for not keeping house the way he wanted - he would say he was doing it so I would learn, but I never knew what he was talking about - what he wanted me to learn, and he didn't communicate it in a way that I could understand. Now I know - and those 5 years from my 30's were all wasted. And it is Qadr of Allah - so what can I do? I have to accept it.
> 
> One of the sisters here said to me why would I be lonely when I have lots of virtual and ******** friends, but they can't hold your hand, or lift your heart with just a smile. No one means more to me than my husband and he either doesn't realize or doesn't care. Please make du'a for us.
> 
> I'm not sure if I told you that I've looked into fostering and adoption but because of my being on medication for bipolar I can't. I have to be off meds for 2 years b4 they will even consider me. And that is from Allah too. why did He make me so desperate for a baby and then stop every chance I might have had? How is that Compassionate and Merciful? All I have to hold on to is a very very weak iman. Please make du'a for me that my Iman increases and that I submit and that I start praying again. I stopped. I don't know if it was for my period or before it. But I haven't started back this month yet and it is past time.
> 
> Insha Allah I'm going to go to work in dh's business in the city 2moro, and I am going to get me a key for his house. (He recently fell out with his flat-mate and changed the locks). I feel like barricading myself in so he will have to come home and evict me if he wants to get me out of that house. He wanted me to leave last week and come back the next day but it wasn't practical and I couldn't do it and he wanted to divorce me because I didn't leave when he told me to. I knew i needed to stay until he would talk to me, and he did eventually. I tried to explain how I feel closer to his family than mine who are not muslim. I told him I want to go and live in his country and he told me he wouldn't let me near the family. I feel so strongly about the family that if he does divorce me I will ask one of his brothers to marry me so I can still be part of the family, and part of the children's lives. Masha Allah, just writing this had made me feel stronger. I know I want to go to the Middle East. Insha Allah I will finish my degree this year no matter how broke I am and I will get qualified to teach English so I can make a living over there, and I think I could cope with a second wife over there.
> 
> I do not want a divorce, and I feel like fighting tooth and nail to hold on to my status though I know sisters here who have been divorced. None of them are happy. One of them got divorced legally but is still married Islamically - her husband won't give her a divorce and married an arab 2nd wife who is the legal wife in this country. others are left with loads of kids to bring up alone. I know of only 2 marriages that have made it between a person of my culture and an arab. The culture clash is too much, and our infertility on top is just the icing on the cake.
> 
> Subhan Allah, writing is very therapeutic. I feel better now and I've stopped crying. Please keep us in your du'a. I haven't caught up with everyone yet and Soni is the only recent poster I know, so sorry if this is too full on.
> 
> C


wa salaam alaikum sister c I hope you are feeling a bit better insha Allah, I will make dua for you was thinking of you today so thought i would come by and show you some love insha Allah.

May Allah swt make things easier for you and give you a child ameen. 

speak soon sis insha Allah

Love you for the sake of Allah swt


----------



## diya80

everyone is sleeping?


----------



## Sara786

Salam sadya ,

I'm awake how r u? How's ur cycle going? I've started my metformin extended release no bad symptoms so far so I'm happy


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum All,

Its been very quiet on here!....Ive  been off work for 3 days so I havent had the chance to log in....Hope everyone is well!

Dont forget to PM me if you are interested in the London Meet Up, so far its Me, Snowbelle and Khalaw.


----------



## Jasmine3

AoA Ladies
I hope you are all well, and counting down the days to Ramadan - lets hope we have a nice cold wet August which will make it inshalla easy for all of us!  

Ive been reading the posts on meeting up in London - and just wondered if any of you are based in Birmingham or West Midlands and we could also meet up?

Let me know and I am happy to organise!

Jx


----------



## khawlah

walaikum as-salaam jasmine and sadya and sophie 82 

Jasmine- i live in birmingham let me know if you are interested in meeting up ia. Lets hope we get freaky cold weather in august!!  

sadya- been busy and i think we all had outburst of activity and then the sugar high left our system    lol   how's your   going?

afm  - waiting for a miracle natural preganncy  if not going for treatment after ramadan. 

anyway off to work so salaam to all you lovely ladies  
thanks for keeping me sane and not feeling as if i'm the only one going thru this


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum...and really nice to see u all    
khawlah inshAllah u will be blessed very soon 

Sara,how r u dear?inshallah u will be ok..metformin effects ur system but its really good to control ur insulin.and improves eggs quality.

Sofi...hope that u r will be fine inshAllah.

Jasmine, me too....already started count down..bcoz i really enjoy the month of Ramadan as im in Dubai and i use to go for the prayer with my hubby and will go for the traweh prayer inshAllah.its really wonderful here.
its Allah's great blessing that we will inshAllah get this month again this years.Alhumdullilah.

but keep it remember that this month(which is going on)is also very imp as our prophet (SAW)used to fast.

Prophet Muhammad, sal Allahu alayhi wasallam,said:
Shaban is a month between Rajab and Ramadan which many people are heedless about. It is the month in which people's deeds are taken up to the Lord of the Worlds, and I would like my deeds to be taken up whilst I am fasting.
-classed saheeh by Albani in saheeh al Nasaa'i

In another hadith narrated by Muslim, umm al mominin Aa'isha, radi Allahu anha, said about RasulAllah, sal Allahu alayhi wasallam:
He used to fast all of Shaban except for a few days.

well,its BFN...Alhumdullilah Alla kulli halin  My Allah knows what is good for me and i dont.im Happy bcoz it was my Allah's will.i can just pray and try so i did.
i have started another cycle so plz do remember me in ur prayers.Allah is really Kareem  we r really blessed Alhumdullilah.

Love u all just for the Sake of Allah.
Sadya.


----------



## Guest

Sorry to hear its a BFn, you are right Allah (swt) is the best of planners


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum,

On one Friday, Rasulullah sallallahu alayhi wa sallam said :  "O Muslims! Allah Ta'ala has made this day a day of eid. So have a bath on this day, whoever has perfume should apply it, and use the miswaak." (Ibn Majah)


----------



## honeyz

So sorry to read bout ur bfn sadya, U r right Allah is the best of planners.


This ramadhan girls lets make a pact, Inshallah we will pray for each and everyone of us on this board at the time of opening our fasts.


Allah knows what we go through and Inshallah our collective prayers will be answered.


What do ya think guyz?


----------



## diya80

honeyz it was Allah's will  & dear sister i do pray for u all after every prayer.bcoz i know the pain which we r going through...physically and emotionally.

Trials and challenges are part of every person's life. However, to counter that, Allah has provided us a very powerful tool - and that is the tool of du'a or asking Allah for help and his mercy when we need it. And we need it all the time&#8230;. equally importantly, we forget at times that Allah has also provided us the opportunity to dramatically increase the effectiveness of our own Dua's by encouraging us to make dua's for other brothers and sisters in Islam. Consider this Hadith by the Prophet (saws): *"The supplication that gets the quickest answer is the one made by one Muslim for another in his/her absence." *
*&#8230;&#8230; Reported by Abu Daw'ud and Tirmidhi*

 
in an other Hadeeth of the prophet (SAWS): The Prophet (saws) said:

*Whenever you make a supplication for another believer and he/she is not present, an angel will say 'and same to you.*
 
Alhumdulilah we all r here to pray for each other.     

Sadya.


----------



## khawlah

Salaam to everyone
Sadya-sorry to hear about your negative result. But as you so eloquently put previously when pain or trials face us us we should say 'from Him we come and to Him is our return' don't know the correct spelling of arabic so didn't write it.
Honeyz-ia will remember everyone during ramadan xx


----------



## Sara786

Salam sisters

Sadya-sorry for ur bfn don't b dis heartened Allah swt has better plans for you. It's hard but we can only try.

I'm defo in the pact n everytime I make dua I will b thinking of u beautiful strong women.

Now my dh not going china so maybe I can get one cycle in before Ramadan if my period ever starts!!! I must have put on a few pounds I can feel it around my belly.
Don't knw whether to laugh or cry lol


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum,
Thanx to all of u...u sent me msg    
Sara..u r still facing a long cycle?and dont worry..u will be ok.just eat healthy and do some workout.and best of luck if u r going to give a try.

Khawlah  how r u sweety?  
Honeys,sofi,jasmine how r u beautiful ladies?

i ve started my med and my first scan will be on 13th inshAllah.do remember me in ur prayers.

Do u guys know abt the Slaat ul Hajaat?try to offer 2 rakat Nafaal daily and do pray. i will inshAllah find an authentic link and will tell u the dua.
have a great n wonderfull weekend.

love u All just for the sake of Allah.
Sadya.


----------



## diya80

ladies..anyone knows abt the benefits of Soya beans?actually someone told me to take half ts soya bean powder in the morning and in the evening...and it helps to conceive..i know it sounds.......


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum

I heard soya beans are not good for men, im not sure if helps with conceiving.

From wikipedia, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soybean :
WomenA 2001 literature review suggested that women with current or past breast cancer should be aware of the risks of potential tumor growth when taking soy products, based on the effect of phytoestrogens to promote breast cancer cell growth in animals.[94] A 2006 commentary reviewed the relationship with soy and breast cancer. They stated that soy may prevent breast cancer, but cautioned that the impact of isoflavones on breast tissue needs to be evaluated at the cellular level in women at high risk for breast cancer.[95] A high consumption of omega-6 polyunsaturated fatty acids, which are found in most types of vegetable oil including soybean oil, may increase the likelihood that postmenopausal women will develop breast cancer.[96] Another analysis suggests an inverse association between total polyunsaturated fatty acids and breast cancer risk.[97] A 2011 analysis of the literature concluded that:- "Our study suggests soy isoflavones intake is associated with a significant reduced risk of breast cancer incidence in Asian populations, but not in Western populations."[98]

[edit] MenBecause of the phytoestrogen content, some studies have suggested that soybean ingestion may influence testosterone levels in men. However, a 2010 meta-analysis of 15 placebo controlled studies showed that neither soy foods nor isoflavone supplements alter measures of bioavailable testosterone or estrogen concentrations in men [99] It has been hypothesized that soy foods and enterolactone may increase the development of prostate cancer although no significant associations were observed for the soy isoflavones.[100] Furthermore, soy consumption has been shown to have no effect on the levels and quality of sperm [101] A 2009 meta-analysis of the research on the association between soy consumption and prostate cancer risk in men concluded that "consumption of soy foods is associated with a reduction in prostate cancer risk in men."[102]

*Post amended - wikipedia link inserted*


----------



## diya80

jizakAllah sofi


----------



## diya80

http://www.askbaby.com/fertility-boosting-foods.htm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Guest

sadya - thanks for that link... need to sort my diet before ramadhan


----------



## Guest

Has anyone tried this?

http://www.healthmeanswealth.co.uk/Costus.php

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## dreamer86

wa salaam alaikum girls just an update

Scan went well  they started me on fostimon for stims on fridayjust gone and went for blood test today, they called me later in the day and told me I need to abstain form taking any more and come in for a scan tomorrow as i have over stimulated   don't know what they are going to tell me tomorrow but me and hubby are fearing the worse    


Please make dua for us am Layla insha Allah keep me in your duas


----------



## dreamer86

sadya said:


> Asalam o alikum...and really nice to see u all
> khawlah inshAllah u will be blessed very soon
> 
> Sara,how r u dear?inshallah u will be ok..metformin effects ur system but its really good to control ur insulin.and improves eggs quality.
> 
> Sofi...hope that u r will be fine inshAllah.
> 
> Jasmine, me too....already started count down..bcoz i really enjoy the month of Ramadan as im in Dubai and i use to go for the prayer with my hubby and will go for the traweh prayer inshAllah.its really wonderful here.
> its Allah's great blessing that we will inshAllah get this month again this years.Alhumdullilah.
> 
> but keep it remember that this month(which is going on)is also very imp as our prophet (SAW)used to fast.
> 
> Prophet Muhammad, sal Allahu alayhi wasallam,said:
> Shaban is a month between Rajab and Ramadan which many people are heedless about. It is the month in which people's deeds are taken up to the Lord of the Worlds, and I would like my deeds to be taken up whilst I am fasting.
> -classed saheeh by Albani in saheeh al Nasaa'i
> 
> In another hadith narrated by Muslim, umm al mominin Aa'isha, radi Allahu anha, said about RasulAllah, sal Allahu alayhi wasallam:
> He used to fast all of Shaban except for a few days.
> 
> well,its BFN...Alhumdullilah Alla kulli halin  My Allah knows what is good for me and i dont.im Happy bcoz it was my Allah's will.i can just pray and try so i did.
> i have started another cycle so plz do remember me in ur prayers.Allah is really Kareem  we r really blessed Alhumdullilah.
> 
> Love u all just for the Sake of Allah.
> Sadya.


sos sorry to hear about BFN you are in my duas sis


----------



## Sara786

Dreamer hope it goes well for u tommarow Sis inshallah

Sophie that was interesting site u gave I've not heard of that herb but I am familiar with cupping.
I would like to know is it ok to take herbs whilst doing conventional treatments?

It's been 2 months since my period put weight everyone who sees me thinks I'm pregnant this is the worst feeling I want af out and my body back to wat it was inshallah.

Also sadya thanku for the food list very helpful


----------



## Guest

I do have that herb as someone brought it from SA for me, they also gave me senna powder...I am going to use them if this round of IVF does not work. 

Dreamer I hope everything goes well?!

Im fasting today, another 3 to make up !


----------



## khawlah

just thought i'd share this with you guys.

https://sisterwecare.surveyconsole.com

Assalamu Alaykum Nuzhat,

We at Mum Loves Me recognize there is a need to support our Muslim 
Sisters who are facing the issue of conceiving a child. Indeed this 
is a test of true patience.

We want these sisters to know that they are not alone and we are 
here to support them.

If you or someone you know is currently in this situation, please 
take this quick survey to contribute towards the launch of this new 
project in sha Allah.

Click here to take the survey now:
https://sisterwecare.surveyconsole.com

JazakAllah Khayr

--
Mum Loves Me Team

P.S: Please pass this to anyone who you know in this situation: 
https://sisterwecare.surveyconsole.com

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## khawlah

salaam Ladie
Sadya- i'm fine jzk for asking just started af today so in the dumps still hoping for a miracle pregnanacy  .....One can dream! 
Had thyroid test results back all fine to go ahead for IVF ia it will be after ramadan now .

Dreamer-"Scan went well  they started me on fostimon for stims on fridayjust gone and went for blood test today, they called me later in the day and told me I need to abstain form taking any more and come in for a scan tomorrow as i have over stimulated  don't know what they are going to tell me tomorrow but me and hubby are fearing the worse"
Dreamer I hope everything goes well ia hope for the best keep us updated. ia 

Sophie I've never heard of that herb..... interesting let me know how you go  with it...


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Ladies
Inshallah I hope everyone is doing ok.

I got the first round of blood tests results alhumdulilah my iron level is 53 (optimum level for conception is around 50), and I'm normally at 7!! So that is a huge improvement. I also found out that my referral to hospital from the GP never arrived. The surgery stopped short of saying they forgot/didn't send it but at least it is there now. I'm a bit annoyed that 5 weeks got wasted but hey ho! Inshallah its a step forward. Now I just need my cycle to regulate then inshallah I can start moving forwards with some form of treatment.

Khawlah, Sophie inshallah looking forward to meeting you both   

Inshallah this ramadan while making dua for each other, perhaps we could also make dua for the children without families   to inshallah find families who will love them as their own.

love and duas for everyone

love
Snowbelle


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum,
thanx dreamer for ur msg....  
Khawlah,sara,sofi,honeyz,flames,Baby maryam,sister C how r u lovely ladies?  ?

anyone can explain that what is costus

snowbelle its nice that ur test r Ok..Alhumdulilah.


----------



## diya80

oo its Zafran


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams everyone- don't get on here as often now but I still think of you all often and its so nice to see this thread a hub of activity again after its lull for so long. I really need to change my profile as we've decided to call it a day with tx now. My heart and head can't cope with anymore pain now so that's it for us :/

Snowbelle- you ok? Xxxxx

Sis C- I do think of you and if you ever want a chat just drop me a line. Xxxx


Love and duas to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum sisters, 

Hope you all doing well on this beautiful Friday mashallah...

isobel snow drop - hope u are ok....insha'allah, a break from ttc may do you some good insha'allah. it is a very stressful issue on the mind and body, but never give up, we dont know what is written for us, just make plenty of dua 

sadya - hope you are doing well! Im going to try costus and cupping if this round of ivf does not work and maybe take a break from it till next year...

snowbelle - good news on your test.... I hate hospital admin, they always seem to be really slow or lose paperwork...I have now copied and scanned everything incase...

khawlah -  cant wait to meet up after ramandhan....! hope the treatment goes well insha'allah


dreamer, honeyz, sara - hope you are all doing well


----------



## diya80

asalam o alikum,

A prophetic Medicine as recommended 1400 years ago by the Prophet Muhammad (Peace Be Upon Him). In his divine wisdom he said - "Use the Black Seed for indeed, it is a cure for all diseases except death. Sahih Bukari 7:591

http://www.thehealthierlife.co.uk/natural-health-articles/allergies/black-seed-oil-health-benefits-00003.html

http://www.blackseedoil.co.uk/index.html

http://www.blackseedoil.co.uk/di.html

Sadya.


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## dreamer86

wa salaam alaikum girls

Hope you are all well insha Allah

Well we got a fright on Tuesday they thought I had OHSS and called me in on Wednesday for scan me and hubby were freaking out thinking it was the end for us.

Alhamdulilah went in on Wednesday and they dd the scan and said everything is ok Alhamdulilah and that my body is just moving a bit fast we had 11 eggs just by day 4 (Wednesday) so Monday will be our last scan and Wednesday will be retrieval day for me. 

Please make dua for me everything goes well till wednesday insha Allah.

speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## Angel75

Salam Alaikum Sisters,

Im very glad to know there is a Muslim section in this website, how r u doing all.
?

Im waiting the ET day, it could be tomorrow or Tuesday, very stressful sisters ((

xxxx


----------



## hasina

Assalamualikum hope everyone on here are doing well and inshallah everyones dreams comes true in being blessed in becoming a mother soon..
As I have been making loads of duas for every single Muslim sisters on here..

Ok I need help from everyone from here about ivf..
As I have stopped tx because of an imam told me that ivf is compleatly haram..
I understand all medicine even as a painkillers there not halal.but that imam is from Saudi and said the injection that is used is completely haram..

I really don't want to put anyone off but some also said to me that the injection that we take think it's the ones for stimming contains pigs urine..

I'm not that religious as some of u lovely sisters are but I'm trying to pray 5times a day trying not to miss my salah..

After my last attempt on iui that turned to bfn iv just gave up on everything and just repending to Allah to be blessed in becoming a mother ..
Please sisters pray for me.. 

Hope I haven't made anyone upset or anything on what have posted today..
Allah hafiz cxx


----------



## diya80

Wasalam,

sister Hasina.......just read ur post.....
which imam told u that IVF is haramand abt the Med...that there is pig urine in them....

listen...lots of people still do think that in IVF Dr uses someone's sperm..even when i said to my friend that i will go for the ivf and u know what she repliedshe said oh i see!test tube baby....so the problem is in ur Hubby?and r u ready to use someone's sperm     i was so surprised that what people think abt ivf or test tube baby.at that time i decided that i will not tell anyone if i will go for the ivf. 

dear ivf is Allowed in Islam...look use ur senses and think .....eggs will be urs and the sperms will be ur hubby's so how it could be Haramu did iui right?so if ivf is haram then why u did iui?sperms r been treated same in ivf like in iui.only the diff is with ur EC and then they let them to fertilize and put it back.
it would be haram...if u use Donner egg or Donner sperms.

and how that Saudi imam came to know that in the med they use the urine of pigslisten..u know what quran says? 

إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنْزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ۖ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلَا عَادٍ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ

He has forbidden you only the Maitah (dead animals), and blood, and the flesh of swine, and that which is slaughtered as a scrifice for others than Allah (or has been slaughtered for idols, on which Allah's Name has not been mentioned while slaughtering). But if one is forced by necessity without wilful disobedience nor transgressing due limits, then there is no sin on him. Truly, Allah is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful. (surah AL Baqrah ayah 173)

Allah knows us better.and u know..the things which r mentioned in the above ayah are haram..but Allah says in Quran that although these things r haram to eat but...if u have nothing to eat...and u will die bcoz of hunger then it is allowed to eat a small portion just to save ur life.(i will find this ayah and will mention it some other time)

and i think..I'm many countries iui and ivf meds r same.and if there is pig urine in any med then there must be another alternate.like we use clomid,femara.prolifine these r diff med but the purpose is same.

and listen...if a Saudi imam says anything ..it doesn't mean that he is always right.it is good to know and learn abt halal and haram.we have Quran and we have Hadith and some great scholar too.but everyone has his own understandings and views.

i do pray that May Allah give us a life full of iman and show us always a right path and keep us away from all the Harams.and make this life easy for us here and in the akhirah.Ameen.

P.S.these r my views and understanding..if i am wrong then u sisters r welcome to make a correction.


----------



## Sara786

salam sisters

ivf has differing opinions and there is a fatwa to say it is halal only if using ur eggs and hubbys sperm, if u did iui its practically the same thing thing anyway as the drugs used are same.

I think salafi scholars say its haram, but im hanafi and it is allowed in my mathab. 

These are all means if not willed by Allah swt then it wont happen even if u use ivf 50 times.

The shifa is not in the medicine.


----------



## hasina

assalamualikum  sadya just quick one from me as im posting frome me phone,
first of all i dont know this imam personally but have spoken to him and said its haram such as the injection that most ladies need to use during stimming which that contains
pigs urine.
a ff also mentioned that one of the drugs which i cant remember said it does contain.. but inshallah i will find out.
im not saying the actual ivf is haram i ment about the drugs sorry if u misunderstood me, most likely i was not clear enough as i posted from me phone..
im sorry to hear how ur friend has reacted towards ivf, but  thats how some people are hun, as they will never relise in what we are going through..
i really need to reserch more on ivf drugs ect as i just feel im losing time.. inshallah we all get to there xx

allah hafiz


----------



## honeyz

Salam girlz


Angel and dreamer Inshallah hope ur cycle goes well and u r blessed with a much deserved baby,Inshahallah x


Dreamer I notice u just did an ivf cycle with argc would you say that their technique is much better than ur past experiences?
I really hope it works this time, I knw how so much treatment takes a toll on u   


About the ivf drugs, som of the stim drugs are made from the urine of menopausal women, like the menophor (cant spell it and cant be bothered to google)  and the clexane/heparin is derived from pigs blood.  (this are not used in all cycles only immune tx usually)


Gonal f and puregon are not made from human derivatives. 


Do correct me if I am wrong girls i hav not used menopur just writing what I read somewhere ages ago.


Sadia has used very apt quote which I think clearly explains everything with regards to allowed and not allowed.


I think it would be gr8 if the imams that give out fatwa's on halal and haram first had full understanding of the procedure and medicines used before embarking on giving rulings.


Allah ho Alim, only my opinion.


Salam to sophie, isobel, khawlah,soni, sadya, snow, hasina,angle sara and everyone else.x


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam alaykum Ladies  

Isobel   oh hunnie, sorry to hear you guys have had to move on. It must be so hard to make that decision   . It was so hard for us last year to take a break from the subject but we still kept on thinking about it and now its time to do something. Inshallah it will happen again for you. Alhumdulilah you have your twins, not the same as a new baby but inshallah they will keep you busy and keep you thinking from TTC and maybe inshallah it will happen. 

AFM, I'm so fed up of the subject of TTC. I pray and wish it would just happen naturally but lightening doesn't strike twice and I seem to grown old writing on FF. I remember the first time I wrote on here, I thought it would all be so simple that I would just be here for a while and seems that everyone has 'graduated' and I'm still here   . I'm so scared of the concept of IVF that I feel like everything is moving forward but I just can't seem to be able to put myself into that mode. Its almost like I am so scared to try because I am so scared of failure. I desperately want to try and yet I desperately don't want to try it  .

Hasina - Welcome to the thread. Inshallah you will find lots of support on this thread.   
I have to say I'm surprised that you chose to make your first post on here being against IVF especially without any evidence. A Saudi Imam could be anyone, just because an unnamed person from Saudi decides that IVF is haram does not make it haram. A little digging shows that IVF (providing it uses the eggs and sperm of the husband and wife) is allowed in Islam. The use of donor eggs and sperm is not allowed because it is using eggs/sperm of someone not in the marriage. Inshallah I hope you are able to do more research and satisfy yourself that it is allowed.As for all medecine being haram    , I have to say thats the first time I've heard an Imam say that. I would research that Imam's views on other things as well. Inshallah do your own research, if you feel unsure of something go back to the Quran and sunnah, question things. Just because a person is an Imam it doesn't mean that they know everything about everything.

Honeyz - I have to say I agree with you, Imams need to learn more about various things before they pass arbitrary fatwas on things that they don't necessarily understand.

Sadiya - well said, we should remember to always go back to the Quran, it is not permitted to eat flesh and blood of pigs. I believe the Imam's at Regents park mosque made fatwas a number of years ago that the use of pig organs was allowed in the case of people needing transplants, this was said on the basis that the people would not be consuming the flesh or blood, but they would be using what they need as there was no alternative. Obviously if there was another alternative then people would use that. Inshallah Allah (swt) knows best.


Inshallah Ramadan is just around the corner   and inshallah make dua that we all graduate from here and that the children without families find their families  

Sara, Sophie, Khwala, Angel, Dreamer and everyone else love and duas

love

Snowbelle


----------



## hasina

Assalamualikum sisters I think some of you ladies are getting the wrong end of the stick with me.,
As I have said an imam told me that but as I said myself I don't no that much about the whole ivf tx but yes I'm fully aware of the fact of how they use the egg and Dh sperm  and I know that is not haram. 
I'm saying about the drugs that's are used how many of u ladies know what all the drugs contain.?
Snowbells  this was not my first post on here I have posted befor on here, I  think u are misunderstanding me  here I am not against ivf tx!!!!!!  And as I have clearly said  I'm not that religious and don't no that much but try my beat to pray 5times a day... The reason I have posted on here was that all u Muslim sisters will help me finding out the INS and out..
I don't have that much knowledge but trying to get enough info from u ladies on here as we are all on the same boat!!!!!!

Anyway like I said I'm sorry if I have upset anyone  on here things have not worked for me on iui  and never thought things will lead me to ivf and by the imam saying that just put me kinda off..but I will inshallah be going for ivf if Allah doesn't bless me with a child soon.
But keep in mind as I said I need to find out more about the tx. 

P.s if anyone has probz me posting on here please do say as I won't post on here no more, as I am as innocent as everyone on here wanting the same thing.


----------



## Sara786

jazakallah honeyzz for the info on menopur i think thats the one they use in my hospital, so it is obviously haram, can i ask for an alternative injection in my iui?

can all you ladies who are having iui done or in the process please let me know which injectibles they are using on you??

this info would be really helpful and if need be in september il ask for different injections.

snowbelle- i know how u feel about ivf, i cant get my head around iui never mind ivf just want things to be natural and going through disappointment at the end makes it worse.with me its my age that i think i should try treatments dont want to be older then wish i had tried.

sadya- i have used black seed oil before but somebody was saying its too hot on the system?? so i stopped.i will be lookign to purchase another one inshallah.

U are all in my duas always and forever.


----------



## honeyz

Hey Hasina,
No ofcourse not..everyone welcomes u here and this is the right place to voice any concerns u have with either the procedures, emotions or rulings with regards to assisted conception and hopefully all we can do is try to help each other.  We shouldnt beat around the bush when we have a concern or something that is on our mind we should be able to voice it on here and hopefully get feedback which helps.
So please do not apologise and feel free to say or ask what ever u like.


I was in bed last night and I remembered that I think most trigger shots are made from menopausal women as well cant be sure though, so do correct me ladies.


In my humble opinion, as gross as this all sounds, when u are ill and have an illness, (I do think infertility is an illness) then u have to bite the bullet and try and not think about the ins and outs of the the meds. 
I have asked once with regards to the clexane and the ruling I got from a hanafi mufti was that if it has changed its chemical make up that much and can  not be reverted into its original form (blood) then it is fine to use so long as there is no other safe alternative. If there is then it should be used instead. This is for medicines and not food items.
Again Allah ho Aalim.
May Allah forgive me if I have given any false information as I do try and hold back just incase I may be wrong, but I feel that if a muslim sister is in mental stress about something I should try to help, after this it is up the individual to find out further and decide upon them selves which way they wish to go.


I am sure snowbelle didnt mean it like that



GROUP HUG x



Lov to u all x


----------



## khawlah

Salaam everyone
Wow it's all kicking off on here!  
Sr hasina- I agree with honeyz if you can't voice your concerns here with your fellow sisters where can you do that! Ia don't hold back we're here for you we have to support each other through these difficult times in our lives. As for medicine as honeyz said it's the clexane that is an issue but I as m of hanafi madhab as well so go with ruling honeyz quot ed. Best thing is do.whatever you're comfortable with.
Everyone sallaam will do personals.later. Those if you in treatment I pay everything goes well for you xxx


----------



## Vissa

Salaams to all

Its been a few weeks since I posted but inshallah I will be starting treatment in three weeks from now. It will be our first IVF, and although I have some idea of what to expect I am scared! My clinic have put me on the long protocol and I have just e mailed them to get an appointment for injection training. All being well, I should start down regging on 7 August. What is the best time to do the injections? It is a little scary to think you are given the drugs and you have to just get on with it ... Please make dua for me! 

Hope you are all well inshallah ....


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum Sisters

Hope you are doing well...Its got really busy on here : )

I also asked a friend from SA to ask if IVF was halal (I believe he is salafi, not 100% sure) - As mentioned - it is only halal when using sperm of husband and egg of wife. It was also added that it should done by a female doctor - of course this is difficult as you dont get a choice of this with the NHS.
I was also unsure whether the medication is halal, Ive emailed my hospital to check and asked for alternatives. I will post it on here if they reply!

Abu Huraira narrated: The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allah be upon him) said, "There is no disease that Allah has created, except that He also has created its treatment." [Sahih al-Bukhari - Book 71, Hadith 582]


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams All
Hasina, I'm sorry I didn't know you had posted here before   ! Please do post here. We are all bound to have different opinons over things but that isn't a reason to stop posting here. Absolutely, if you can't post here where can you post! I did  think you were saying that the Saudi Imam was totally against IVF as a complete concept which is why I was a little harsher than necessary in my post. If I hurt you please forgive me   . But please do not stop posting here.

Inshallah I hope everyone is ok

love

Snowbelle


----------



## diya80

asalam o alikum,
sister hasina we all want u to be here    
u can share or say anything..we all r here to correct eachother if anyone is wrong.but i meant to say...that u dont stop ur treatment after knowing that it is Haram.thats the reason i replied..
im sorry too...if u felt anything.      

best of luck dreamer and vissa.snowbelle u will be graduate from here inshAllah very soon      

sara.khawlah,sofi,honeyz hope that u all will be fine.

P.S.thanx to all of u for sending me such a sweet pms.  

Sadya.


----------



## Sara786

hasina sis pls dont be disheartened, thats the best thing about thsi place we share our concerns and worries and everyone has different views/opinions which we have to welcome.

Infertility is classed as an illness and we all suffering from it physically and emotionally and spritually.

im really confused now about the injections can pls someone shed some light on whcih injectibles to use?

vessa welcome hope it goes well in ur ivf, salams to everyone


----------



## khawlah

Sara with regards to injections I've had a look for alternative to clexane in uk and haven't found one if anyone else has found one plz let me know


----------



## honeyz

*In my humble opinion, as gross as this all sounds, when u are ill and have an illness, (I do think infertility is an illness) then u have to bite the bullet and try and not think about the ins and outs of the the meds. *

*on second thoughts the above statement sounds very anti islamic.*
*What I meant to say was if you are satisfied after finding out from muftis and alims then u shudnt think about the ins and outs and just go for it, even though the contents sound pretty gross.*
*Khwalah*
*An alternative to clexane is arixtra, this is a synthetic drug, it has however not been used for infertility that much. It doesn't have an antidote as far as i am aware. You may be prone to bleeding to death if a complication occurs.
*
*It may be a good idea to read up on the contradictions if you are interested in using this drug.*
*Dr Gorgy would prescribe either arixtra or clexane should you wish to use it.*
*x*


----------



## hasina

Assalamualihum sisters thankyou all for all messages, just felt as if i said something terribly wrong specially the fact that most ladies on here are going for ivf.
inshallah i seriously have been making duas for everyone on here to recieve some happy news..

last month i had a really depressing month when i got a result of bfn.. im soooooo scared of ivf just hearing those words. but never ever imagined that i will end up needing ivf.
specially the fact when i did get bfp on the first attempt but sadly m/c..
so when i did try again thought things would be simple but it turned out as everything was ending up as a dead end.
im self funded soo already im finding everything as difficault..
last saturday my place got burgled soo been in a bad state with that over my head.. so quiet skint the fact we had to buy tv,ect and other things still that we need to buy.

sara786 i also am confuse about the injection and want to have the best that could lead me getting bfp and the help of allah of course.

soo all sisters that have experienced ivf with injection please let us know..
if allah wills us then inshaallah i will be starting back on tx sep/oct so depends on financial specially when iv heard ivf is around 4000.. soo a risk as well what if i doesnt work 1st time that is a lot of money and 
money dont grow on trees..

* big    to sara789, sadya, snowbelle,sophie, vissa,kwalah and honeyz and anyone else i have missed..*


----------



## Sara786

i just think if alternatives are available we should use them, as and where possible.

i have used menopur and would like further info on it, if people on here have used it if not no problem. i will continue to use it.


----------



## hasina

For iui tx iv only had to use clomid tablet but nothing else apart from the trigger injection.. soo dont know if i will have to use injection everyday like most ladies do on 
ivf..


----------



## soni

Salaam All,

In regards to iui apart from clomid you can also use injections ..... In the past I have used Gonal F for iui as well as ivf.I hope it helps )

Love,Soni


----------



## Wraakgodin

honeyz said:


> I was in bed last night and I remembered that I think most trigger shots are made from menopausal women as well cant be sure though, so do correct me ladies.


Hi! Just your friendly neighbourhood mod popping her head round the corner! 

I was told that trigger shots are made from the urine of pregnant women, and when I had successful treatment I was asked whether I wanted to donate, but it was only up to the first 12 weeks of the pregnancy.

Sue


----------



## isobel snow drop

Hi Wraackgodin- I thought the same too as it wouldn't make much sense using menapausal womens wee for the trigger! I think they use the menapausal wee for the  down regulation.

Snowbelle- I'm so sorry you seem to be feeling down. Inshallah you'll only need one tx and just think you could be blessed with twins!! I'm still sad about us stopping (even shed a few tears today) but I can't go on forever trying and having my heart broken :-( 

Honeyz- I've lost your number since I got a new phone, I need to pm you my number xxx

Love and duas for you all xxxxx


----------



## honeyz

wraakgodin 
I thought it was human urine just not sure about from whom.
Thank you I stand corrected 
  
Sure Isobel


----------



## dreamer86

honeyz said:


> Salam girlz
> 
> Angel and dreamer Inshallah hope ur cycle goes well and u r blessed with a much deserved baby,Inshahallah x
> 
> Dreamer I notice u just did an ivf cycle with argc would you say that their technique is much better than ur past experiences?
> I really hope it works this time, I knw how so much treatment takes a toll on u
> 
> About the ivf drugs, som of the stim drugs are made from the urine of menopausal women, like the menophor (cant spell it and cant be bothered to google) and the clexane/heparin is derived from pigs blood. (this are not used in all cycles only immune tx usually)
> 
> Gonal f and puregon are not made from human derivatives.
> 
> Do correct me if I am wrong girls i hav not used menopur just writing what I read somewhere ages ago.
> 
> Sadia has used very apt quote which I think clearly explains everything with regards to allowed and not allowed.
> 
> I think it would be gr8 if the imams that give out fatwa's on halal and haram first had full understanding of the procedure and medicines used before embarking on giving rulings.
> 
> Allah ho Alim, only my opinion.
> 
> Salam to sophie, isobel, khawlah,soni, sadya, snow, hasina,angle sara and everyone else.x


alaikum salaam sis this is my first icsi cycle, what is argc sorry am really crap with these short names for things.

Alhamdulilah we had a scan today we had 18 follicles, I have PCOS so let's hope it is eggs inside insha Allah.

I Have my retrieval on Wednesday i ask you all to make dua for us that it goes well insha Allah.

May Allah swt make it easy for us all ameen big   for you all xxx


----------



## diya80

best of luck dreamer...inshAllah  i will keep u remember in my prayers.i hope that u may get the best eggs.and inshAllah u will tell us a good news very soon.


----------



## Angel75

Salam ALAIKUM SISTERS,


Dream- thanks, im ok but stressed as my ET gona be tomorrow which is day 6       because it is very hard to choose the best blastos    

Sadya- how r u in 2ww as i remember, i hope u doing well

Please sisters make me du3aa today as i really need it     

xxxx


----------



## Guest

i hope everything is going well for the sisters going through their treatment ...insha'allah we will have some good news soon : )


----------



## diya80

sister angel lot of       &        

how r u dreamer?i prayed alot for u.


----------



## honeyz

Hope it works this time Inshallah girls, all of u going through treatment.   dreamer sadya angel and anyone iv missed
Angel u like me have been through alot of treatments,dont worry Inshallah this time will be the one, going for day 6 blasts is Mashallah a brilliant response.


sorry dreamer I meant to ask Angel, argc is the name of a hospital in London.  
x


----------



## dreamer86

wa salaam alaikum girls jazak allah khair for your prayers   

Alhamdulilah we had 19 eggs collected,11 were mature and found out today 7 fertilised so we will be doing transfer on saturday or monday insha Allah.

hope you girls are also doing well hope you get BFP's insha Allah lots of dua girls for all of us. big    for you all.


----------



## dreamer86

sadya said:


> sister angel lot of      &
> 
> how r u dreamer?i prayed alot for u.


love you for the sake of Allah jazak allah khair sis will keep making dua for you too sis


----------



## Guest

Mashallah great news Dreamer...Insha'allah hope that it all goes well for this weekend!! 

As salaam walaykum to everyone else!


----------



## diya80

asalam o alikum,
Dreamer...Alhumdullilah great news..May Allah bless u.  

Honeyz & angel..u r also in my prayers.  

Sara ..how r u hun??Af showed?u have started metformin.inshAllah everything will be fine.

sofi..hope that  r doing great.

sister C ... no post?hope that u will be fine.

Khawlah..got ur pm but couldnt reply..inshAllah i will.

Hasina how r u?

Ramadan is just 10 days away ..Alhumdullilah.  
inshAllah we will pray Alot......


----------



## Sara786

Dreamer- that's a good result so far inshallah allah swt make it easy for u for the rest of the way ISA u get bfp!!

Sadya af still not here properly but I'm not going to think about it no more but I feel low and crampy with no energy. Hope ur 2ww going good 

All sisters in my duas n I can't wait for Ramadan even though they will b long Allah swt will give us strength to worship and supplicate to the best we can do. 

Sophie how r u??


----------



## Guest

As salam alaykum sisters,

Im fine alhumdillah, thanks for asking, I havent started my treatment so havent got much to report. Looking forward to Ramadhan Insha'allah!

Got my appointment next week, finally! So I will know what meds I will be taking! I still havent heard from hospital about the email I sent about the medications being suitable!

I was also looking at changing my hospital, i was looking on the HFEA success rate for http://www.argc.co.uk/statistics.html published in Feb 11 and homerton is near the bottom!

Ive have always had my doubts about the hospital, I wonder in the PCT will let me change if this cycle does not work?

Also is ARGC private or can I get referred from NHS?

Hope everyone is well and enjoying this lovely Friday...finally some sun in London! mashalllah

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone

Sophie - From what I understand ARGC is private so you can't go there unless you pay. However if I understand things correctly you can ask your PCT to send you where ever you want. I think the problem tends to be is that you have to get them to agree to you going to the different place so you need to prove that you are going to get eg treatment you couldn't get in your local hospital.

Dreamer - wow mash'Allah that lots of eggs, inshallah one of them will turn into baby!   

Isobel   thanks hun, sorry to hear that you were feeling down too. The whole process of infertility is just so hard sometimes.

Love and duas to everyone

love

Snowbelle


----------



## dreamer86

sophie82 said:


> As salam alaykum sisters,
> 
> Im fine alhumdillah, thanks for asking, I havent started my treatment so havent got much to report. Looking forward to Ramadhan Insha'allah!
> 
> Got my appointment next week, finally! So I will know what meds I will be taking! I still havent heard from hospital about the email I sent about the medications being suitable!
> 
> I was also looking at changing my hospital, i was looking on the HFEA success rate for http://www.argc.co.uk/statistics.html published in Feb 11 and homerton is near the bottom!
> 
> Ive have always had my doubts about the hospital, I wonder in the PCT will let me change if this cycle does not work?
> 
> Also is ARGC private or can I get referred from NHS?
> 
> Hope everyone is well and enjoying this lovely Friday...finally some sun in London! mashalllah


ARGC is private and not part of the NHS, we looked into them when we first started. We are now with the Bridge Centre and St Heliers Hospital they have a scheme in place which you do all meds scans and egg collection through St Heliers and the actual transfer through he Bridge.

St Heliers and the Bridge have been lovely through the whole thing


----------



## Samar

Salaamu Aliakum sisters,hope everyone is in the best of health and the highste imaan ameen.
Alhamdulilah i had 2shot of LIT and the result is positive.
Masha allah it is been busy hier so nice.


----------



## Guest

thanks for the replies sister, I am going to go ahead with my 1st IVF at homerton and insha'allah look at my options after Sept!


----------



## Sara786

Salam sisters I'm with uch London anyone going there or have any info on them? They seem ok so far


----------



## ayesha bb

asalamoalykum wr wb dear sisters,

So nice to find muslim posters here. I am currently doing my FET in homerton and my transfer is on 28th july. Please     for me. I have a question ladies, last time after my ET I took bath straight away after coming home even when nurse said try to avoid it. Is it compulsory to take bath after transfer? what do you think?I mean if its not compulsory I will avoid bathing few days after transfer but if its compulsory then I will do it. And also I am taking cyclogest rectally can I take it while fasting ?

Sophie I just saw the link, the rates of homerton are so dissappointing. I am very upset. When I was selecting the clinic i prayed to Allah to help me in selecting the clinic which is best for me, then I selected homerton. May be this clinic is going to give me success.  

jazakumulahu khairun katheera


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum,
welcome dear sister Rahila   
after ET...bath is not compulasary.but i will try to get an authentic answer inshAllah.
Lots of prayers and good wishes for ur 2ww .just keep praying,do Istaghfar and give sadqa as much as u can.

How r sweet ladies

dreamer,angel how r u?lots of       

Sara,Khuwlah,honeyz,sofi..whats up ladies?

Hasina where r u?


----------



## Guest

As salaam Alaykum Sisters,

Hope you are all well....

Rahila - Hope you are doing well, insha'allah the FET will be sucessfull! We are organising a meet up in Septemeber, it would be great if you can join us! 

Sadya - Hope you are well, enjoying the sun in Dubai ...

Sara786 - I havent heard about UCH - maybe I'll look at this as option too

Samar - Hope you are well? What is LIT? Good news that its positive! : )

dreamer86 - thanks for the message. Ill start doing some proper research after ramadhan...Hubby thinks we should just go private - but I get 3 goes on NHS - rather go down this route... Gives  us the chance to save incase!

Snowbelle - I still waiting to hear from my pct to find if they can fund me at another hospital. My first choice would be barts under NHS and maybe argh if private

Sorry if Ive missed anyone - Insha'allah things are going well with you all. 1 week left til ramadhan!  I have nurses appointment tomorrow YAY!! So ill find out whats actually happening.

Finding it hard to 'plan' things, Im not taking any time off during ramadhan - just for Eid.....Insha'allah - things will become much clearer after Sept  : )


----------



## ayesha bb

jazakAllah Sophie, please remember me in your prayers.


----------



## dreamer86

Wa'salaam alaikum Girls

Had embryo Transfer yesterday embryos grade was B with 8 cells which is not too bad we put two embryos and today they told us there was only 1 embryo to freeze .

So am now just taking it easy and 3rd of August I go in for a blood test let's hope it's a BFP insha Allah please make lots of dua


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum Dreamer...Great news, Insha'allah you'll get a BFP : )


----------



## diya80

dreamer i do pray for u.  by the way A grade embryo is called balstocystam i right?  

How r u all my sweet ladies    

less than a week for Ramadan..I hope that we all can gather alllll the countless blessings in the coming month and become better muslims..inshAllah !!

remember me in ur prayers Also.


----------



## dreamer86

nah grades are dependant on quality and number of Cells our one had reached blastocyst as transfer was on day 5 but was still a little bit slow than it should be so insha Allah which is why mine was graded as B. but grade A is the best grade to have.

Insha Allah please sisters lots of duas we will not be able to afford to this again  may Allah swt allows to be pregnant ameen.


----------



## diya80

dreamer ..Habibti u will tell us abt ur good news inshAllah.   
im fasting today..so at aftaar time i will pray for u inshAllah.


----------



## Sara786

salam to all my beutifull ladies   

I am good, im just looking forward to meeting up in september so i can pit a face to all u ladies. so sophie make sure we do it, and before you start with any hospital please look in to it cos its alot of hassle to change later.

Alhamdullilah at work i met a mum who ahd twins after 16 years it was amazing to see that, she said she had them through the nhs 2nd ivf attempt, its nice to see these success stories sometimes.

Dreamer inshallah so far so good, hope ur get ur bfp baby ur in my duas  .

sadya any news yet  

ive been busy my baby nephew and sisters were over and we all wer out everyday im shattered!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi Sara,

Im delaying the treatment til after Ramadan now...I dont want to miss any fasts which I will if I started on the date hospital gave me...

Im still waiting to hear from the PCT so see if they will fund me for Barts....

I will definitley still organise to meet up in September Insha'Allah!


----------



## dreamer86

sadya said:


> dreamer ..Habibti u will tell us abt ur good news inshAllah.
> im fasting today..so at aftaar time i will pray for u inshAllah.


jazak Allah khair Sis will also make dua for you insha Allah. How are you coping? it's only day 2 for me and feel like it's taking forever!!


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams all   
Not long till Ramdan, it is just around the corner. I'm feeling a bit   and bit  about it this year. Inshallah all our duas will be answered this year. Inshallah while all our dreams come true inshallah the dreams of children without parents will also come true.

Sophie looking forward to meeting you in September so definitely stick with the meet up plan. It always nice to meet up with people in a similar situation, alhumdulilah I've made some very good friends after meeting them on FF. Inshallah I'm sure the PCT will agree with your change of clinic.

Dreamer inshallah you are pregnant, I believe the FF phrase is that you are currently PUPO! (pregnant unless proven otherwise), after all the fertilised eggs are in the right place. Inshallah drink lots of milk (apparently the protein is good), make dua and believe that it has worked. Nothing beats a bit of PMA!

Rahlia - welcome inshallah you will find so much support here.

love and duas for everyone

love

Snowbelle


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salams lovely girls

Just a quick one to say I'm thinking of you all and pray you will all be blessed soon Inshallah.

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Vissa

Salaam everyone, how are you all? 
I haven't posted for a while as I've been really busy at work. I start my IVF on 7 August and am going for injection training next week, I'm really scared as I have no idea what to expect. Please make dua for me  
Inshallah everyone has success in their treatment xx


----------



## ayesha bb

asalamoalykum wr wb dear ladies, 

dreamers! congratulations on being PUPO, INSHALLAH you will get pregnant, we all are making dua for you. Just stay positive and relax.

jazakAllah snowbelle and sadya for your warm welcome, this forum is wonderful MASHALLAH, so much support and dua from everyone, it really helps.

sophie whats the meeting plan in september?

AFM, Tommorrow will be my transfer inshAllah. I will get the call in the morning from the embryologist about quality of my blastocyst after thaw. I need lots and lots of duas from all of you. pls     for me. No one knows about my treatment in my family not even my sister or mother, just me and my DH. So I cant ask my mum for dua directly. I am so nervous and excited at the same time.  

inshAllah we will all get pregnant soon. Lots of duas for you all, may Allah soon fulfill our wishes to become mothers.


----------



## diya80

Rahila..u will be in my prayers inshAllah..
dreamer ..i do pray for u.


----------



## Sara786

salam sisters,,

firstly big warm welcome to rahila from me i notice you r the same age as me!!! 

vissa and rahila and all my sisters u r in my prayers and inshallah one of us will get the good news i have a string feeling. Keep steadfast and hopeful Allah swt will give inshallah. 

x


----------



## diya80

sara im also ur age fellow


----------



## Mary77

Salaams guys

Sorry to gatecrash .... wanted to discuss/get some advice on an issue.

Inshallah, I'm cycling at the beginning of September.

Obviously Ramadan starts next week. DH thinks I shouldn't fast; he feels either I fast and we delay the cycle (for various logistical and family reasons we would have to delay until January 2012) OR don't fast and go ahead with the cycle. 

I've been waiting a year; I'm stressed about my age and further decrease in ovarian reserve; I worry that another 4 months is going to compound matters. However, the opportunity of Ramadan and it's blessings .... well I don't want to miss that. 

Would it be really all that detrimental to ones health and chances of IVF success to fast prior  to cycle??

Really appreciate any guidance/advice.

M xx


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum and welcome sister Marry   

if u r confused then just do Istikhara...(this is our Prophet's great sunnah)and leave everything on Allah.InshAllah He will guide u better than anyone else.

And dear sister..dont think abt ur Age..u r Ok..do u know Allah blessed Hazrat Sarah  & Hazrat Ibrahim when both were very old.so keep ur hopes up and pray.Allah can do anthing bcoz.....Allah is Rahman.


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum Mary,

welcome to the thread! Hope you are well insha'allah!  Well I was in the same boat as you, I was suppose to start treatment this in August...I was originally told that I will be on the noroestrone for a month - which force a cycle then the pill for 21 days...
So I agreed to start..But when I saw the nurse, they only wanted me to take the 1st tab for 10 days meaning I would be forcing my periods to start in ramandan. For this reason I decided to cancel as i do not have periods normally.


----------



## khawlah

Salaam ladies
Welcome to the newbies- mary, rahila and anyone else I missed posting from my phone so can't look back.
Mary I'm same age as you and my amh is lower than yours! But I put my faith in Allah I don't think all these things are the be all and end all if.Allah wills nothing will stand in the way I'm going for treatment straight after ramadan as well but I'm going to keep my  fasts ia I don't think it makes.any difference Allah hu Alim. 
Sr sadya you are right about hoping for the best but I think my imaan is nowhere near that of hazrat sarah! But Allah is Ar-Rahman. 
Has anyone done the short protocol in ivf? If so how does it work? I've only ever done the long protocol. But this time suggested short protocol. Has anyone had short protocol at ARGC? Wondering when I'll need to be in london so can book accomodation usually I stay from start of stimming
Wsalaam
P.s plenty of du'as coming your ladies those who are in treatment our pupo


----------



## Sara786

salam sister Mary,

I have also delayed my treatment untill after ramadan and the last proper treatment i had was in april-may.Yes i am also worried im wasting time, but is part of qadr Allah swt has other plans for me and i cant plan when to have my treatment.

My advice to you is that ramadan is more important as you are fasting as Allah swt has ordained this is one thing you do for his sake, and the treatment is for children which are part of dunya.

Allahs mercy is more powerful then any treatment,  and if he has ordained it only then will your tretment work if not you can do everything in the whole world andit wont happen.
If you are still worried make extra worship and dua in ramadan inshallah, thats what i will be doing to get rid of my anxiety, and get positive and fresh for september.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest

As salaam Alaykum
khawlah, Ill be having short protocol at Homerton ....Ill be taking norethisterone for 10 day, after the 10th day I should bleed, once I have a proper bleeding, ill have to call hospital to book scans and told when to take the pill between 10 -15 days, I will also be taking gonal-f and another tablet


----------



## khawlah

Walaikum as salaam  sophie
Jazakullah for quick response. Hmmmm I thought you just started stimming on day 1.... No one mentioned about taking any tablets...... I better give them a ring and check


----------



## diya80

Fatwa regarding IVF in islam.

http://www.islam.ca/answers.php?id=1039

jizakAllah.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ayesha bb

asalamoalykum wr wb dear ladies,

Mary and Khawla, I think we can go on with the treatment in ramadan while fasting (i know my body,everyone is different). If you think its better to delay the treatment just for RAMADAN then do istikhara like sadya said, Allah will guide you inshAllah and Allah will give you more ajar, he will return your good intention in a much beautiful way inshAllah.  My AMH is 2.7 tooooo low. 

Alhumdulillah I had my transfer today. 5CC and 4CC ? any idea about the quality ladies?

pray for me     my OTD is 11th Aug.


----------



## dreamer86

aww rahila welldone your PUPO!!   Insha Allah you get BFP     

You should join the 2ww thread for august all those testing in august are on there insha Allah, this 2ww is horrible  just want to know and all the symptoms are just not nice as it makes you feel as thou AF is coming..

May Allah swt give us all a Baby ameen


----------



## ayesha bb

dreamer86, I know this 2ww is very difficult. Dont worry, InshAllah you will get pregnant this time. Allah will fulfil your prayers inshAllah.


----------



## Samar

Salaamu alaikum sisters,

Sophie thank u and sorry for late response, here is the info about LIT and 
other reproductive immunology.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

I`m delaying my treatment too insha allah after ramadan all our dream will come true.
Inna maal usri yusra inna maal usri yusra(verliy after every hardship come ease)


----------



## Guest

dreamer/Rahila inshallah we will hear some good news in August from you girls......: )


----------



## Vissa

Salaams ladies

My mum is doing some dua for me ... I pray all of you get your BFP's inshallah. I'm starting downregging on 7 August ....


----------



## Angel75

Salam Girls,

Just to tell u good news before Ramadhan, it is BFP     for me today so im so happy and terrified as well because no body knows what happen tomorrow, im gona stay positive and wish u all good luck       

Thanks for Du3aa  

Sadyia- im thinking of u, i hope u r ok?

xxxxx


----------



## diya80

Alhumdullilah angel        
May Alah give u a healthy Baby and may u have healthy and happy pregnancy.Allah is really Al Kareem.


----------



## ayesha bb

Awww angel mashAllah congratulations     so happy for you!...pls do dua for me too. I am 3dp5dt today.


----------



## diya80

Rahila inshAllah this time u will get BFP...     

Dearmer ..thinking abt u...   

honeys,sara,sofi,khawlah,vissa,hasina how r u ladies.....

in advance *Happy Ramadan*..inshAllah our prayers will be answered.try to do offer tahajud and do pray in sahoor and when u open ur fast.Do ashtaghfar as much as u can.....and give sadqa(charity)

Ramadhan is an honourable and blessed month, and the rewards for generosity are multiplied in it. The reward for a single good deed done in Ramadhan is equivalent to 70 good deeds done in any other month. The Prophet (Sallallaahu alaihi wa sallam)said, "The best charity is that given in Ramadhan."[At-Tirmithi].

May Allah accept our All prayers,our all ibadah,our all zikar and our all charities.Ameen

plz do remember me in ur prayers.


----------



## dreamer86

Alhamdulilah Angel congratulations!!  may Allah swt give you a good pregnancy and healthy baby ameen 

Ramadan is just two days aways but I can't fast   as am currently waiting to test hubby has told me to not fast. It's going to be hard for me watching everyone in ibadah while I eat away .

Insha Allah I will still read lots of quran and make lots and lots of dua for us all insha Allah    May Allah swt give us all babies ameen


----------



## honeyz

Oh wow That is fantastic news Angel, Mashallah I am soo happy for u after soo much treatment u so deserve it. May Allah make 9 months easy for u Inshallah and u b blessed with a healthy naik baby x


Praying for u too dreamer and sadya and rahila and all of u on the 2ww
Hope ur all ok khawalah sophie snow vissa samar sara mary soni and everyone else..


Ramadhan Mubarak remeber me in ur duas as I will u Inshallah.


Iv just had my immunes done at dr Gorgy's will get the results in 2 weeks Inshallah.  I have had 2 previous consultations with him so I only wanted the blood tests done this time and no consultation.  But from what I have read he charges u everytime u go in.  So this time when I was in reception talking to his sec he popped in and looked at my blood forms,I didnt even say a word to him or even make eye contact,just incase he says ok thats £150 consultation fee again.  I was like in my head do not look him in the eye, do not look him in the eye...LOL like in  a horror movie when the u get possessed by vampire or somthing


----------



## Angel75

Thanks sisters , may Allah bless you and give you all good news in Ramadan Yaarab.

Honey-why u r doing the test in Dr Gorgy clinic not in ARGC because you already mentioned in your signature that next cycle in ARGC?

dreamer- i cant fast as well in Ramadan as i have alot of medications , but we will get thawab as well darling dont worry allah Kareem.

Sadyia- darling thinking of u, when is OTD?

Rahila- thanks hun and wish u good luck

AFM- Im so happy and try to be positive inshallah, have blood test tomorrow again just to make sure about everything    


Ramadaan Kareem and May ALLAH GIVES YOU YOUR HOPES IN THIS MONTH

XXXX


----------



## honeyz

Hi Angel
Im doing tests at Dr Gorgys so I can save time and start my cycle asap after consultation at argc.
Plus Dr Gorgy does some extra tests as well so got them done too, The DQ Alpha and the LAD test. 
Also if I need humira you have to take atleast 2 injections 2 weeks apart and then retest after around 3 weeks I think? same goes for LIT
So I thought get as much as I can done before hand and hopefully cycle in Nov Inshallah.
What ever Allah decides ..
So happy for u Mashallah
x
thanx for all ur help in pm's


Lov to all u ladies


----------



## diya80

Ramadan Kareem to all of u.....

Allah's Apostle said, "When the month of Ramadan starts, the gates of the heaven are opened and the gates of Hell are closed and the devils are chained." [Bukhari]

Narrated Abu Huraira(r.a): The Prophet said:"... whoever fasts during Ramadan out of sincere faith and hoping to attain Allah's rewards, then all his past sins will be forgiven." (Sahih Al-Bukhari).

Alhumdullilah....Ramdan is here  
May Allah accept our all prayers and forgive us and our families..May Allah give us healthy and Saleh kids and give us good health and good iman.
plz do remember me in ur prayers...inshAllah i will do the same.

once again..Happy Ramadan.

Sadya.


----------



## cookies81

Ramadan Kareem


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam Ladies

Ramadan Kareem    

Angel woohooo!!! Inshallah your beany is going to grow nice and strong        

Cookie - So nice to see you on here after so long  

Sadya a lovely Hadith and reminder for us all how important this special month is for us all  

As for me I've had a pretty mad week, on monday I dropped in my papers to Guys and on Friday was able to drop in confirmation for attendance to the Guys open evening for Wednesday!!!! I'm utterly shocked as its all happened really quickly. My GP was convinced that I would be going back to the clinic. Alhumdulilah. We've also been given our first consultation date in mid September and a letter from our PCT confirming that we get three goes!!!    I'm so thankful to Allah(swt) for his mercy and blessings.

Inshallah all us should make dua for each other to have our families AND make dua for the children without families to find their families. Inshallah have a wonderful ramadan

love

Snowbelle


----------



## dreamer86

⋎´✫¸.•°*”˜˜”*°•✫
..✫¸.•°*”˜˜”*°•.✫
☻/ღ˚ •。* ♥♥ ˚ ˚✰˚ ˛★* 。 ღ˛° 。* °♥ ˚ • ★ *˚ .ღ 。
/▌*˛˚ ░R░A░M░A D░A░ N░░░M░U░B░A░R░A░K░░ ˚ ✰* ★
/ \ ˚. ★ *˛ ˚♥♥* ✰。˚ ˚ღ。* ˛˚ ♥♥ 。✰˚* ˚ ★ღ ˚ 。✰ •* ˚ ♥♥"


----------



## khawlah

Ramadan mubarik to all u lovely ladies mayAllah answer all our dua's 
Angel- congrats on pregnancy ia pray Allah makes it easy 9 months for you
Xxx


----------



## Noor2011

As'salamualaikum everyone and Happy Ramadan!

I'm new here and so excited to find a forum where i can share my story with fellow Muslim sisters. I'm currently on my second IVF/ICSI treatment and tomorrow is egg retrieval day. My first one ended in BFN and I got my periods two days before I was due for my blood test. It was hard and such a horrible experience but thanks to Allah I got through it. Now this time around, I'm paying for my second treatment and hoping that everything goes well. Anyways good luck to you all and may Allah give us all healthy and beautiful kids, ameen.


have a blessed Ramadan.


----------



## ayesha bb

Ramadan Mubarak to all..welcome Noor!


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum sisters,

Ramadhan Kareem to you all, Insha'allah may all our duas be answered during this blessed month!

Congratulations Angel, inshallah you will have easy pregnany..pls let us know how you get on!

Hi to all new comers, hope that you are doing well and get good results insha'allah.

I am going to trying some alternative routes before starting my ivf in august, cupping and nurotone cream....insha'allah i'll let you know they go!

Ma salaam! 


Sofia


----------



## honeyz

Welcome Noor
I pray ur treatment goes well Inshallah   
Ramadhan Mubarak to all u lovely ladies May we all remember each other and the less fortunate in our duas this year 
Ameen


----------



## Jasmine3

AoA Sisters

Ramadan Mubarak to you all – I wanted to pop in and ask if you would all be kind enough to pray for me.  I know I have been a bit quiet over the last few weeks... to cut a really long story short,  whilst waiting for AF to begin so I could start my 3rd round of IVF, I found out that I had had another miracle natural BFP.

Unfortunately there was uncertainty about the viability of the pregnancy from the start due to slow rising hcg, the embie showing two weeks smaller than it actually was.... however I had a scan last week which showed the embie had grown and a definite heartbeat, which allowed me to finally relax a little and believe that I might be a mother inshalla soon.

This morning however I have started to bleed and it may be that things are going the same way as the last...

Please remember me & my baby in your duas, may Allah make it easy for both of us and shower us with his blessings during this special month.

Big     to everyone who is currently cycling, or preparing for treatment and everyone else

Thanks for your support & duas

Jx


----------



## dreamer86

Insha Allah Jasmine, May Allah swt give you a healthy baby and healthy pregnancy ameen.

You will be in my duas sis xxx


----------



## ayesha bb

wswrwb Jasmine, Allah is ArhamaRahimeen, InshAllah you will have happy healthy pregnancy this time. Ramadan is here do lots and lots of astaghfaar and dua. InshAllah I will be praying for you too.    

dreamers how are you feelng? tommorrow is your OTD?

I am 5dp6dt and just praying alot and reading Quran.    

YaRubb accept our duas this ramadan.


----------



## dreamer86

Wa'salaam alaikum Girls

I spent last night in agony was up half the night walking Back and forward i was in so much pain I thought it was over for me!!

I caved in this morning and tested and I got a   on a clear Blue digital it says pregnant and 2-3 weeks I am in tears I have never seen a positive test and I can't stop crying really thought it was over for me Allahu Akbar!!


Please    my babies will stay with me through the whole 9 months and onwards I AM SO HAPPYY!!! I have been crying since i found out insha Allah this   stays I am doing blood tests tomorrow so insha Allah make dua it goes well and I have a healthy pregnancy ameen.


----------



## Vissa

Inshallah Dreamer86 the pregnancy goes well.   Ameen!


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum my wonderful sisters,

Dreamer and Jasmine, congratulations on your BFP - excellent news Mashallah - I hope the the pregancies goes insha'allah! XXXXXXXXX

Keep us sisters who are still trying in your prayers...Insha'allah we will have more good news .....


----------



## dreamer86

jazak Allah khair sisters I will definetely keep making dua for you girls may Allah swt give you all a BFP ameen.


----------



## isobel snow drop

Ramadan kareem sisters and wow what a way to start it with this run of BFPs, Alhamdullilah. Dreamer on my phone and can't see your profile but did you have 2 embies replaced? Looks like a twin pregnancy to me!! 

Love and duas to you all and here's to a happy and healthy 8 months to you all xxxxxx


----------



## diya80

asalam o alikum,
dreamer and jasmine really happy to know abt ur BFP...ramadan staterd with its blessings..alhumdullilah.


----------



## ayesha bb

MashAllah MashAllah congratulations Dreamer


----------



## dreamer86

Alhamdulilah girls am ever so grateful to Allah for having mercy on us may he too have mercy on you.

Me and DH made the dua of Ibraheem over and over again specially yesterday insha Allah for those who don't know it I will put it up a bit later insha Allah.Ibraheem made dua and Allah swt gave him a son so Insha Allah a very powerful dua.

You are all in my duas

Sadya Alhamdulilah still can't believe it lol still in shock keep staring at my test  

Isobel we put two embryos at first the doctor was like oh there is risk of multiples etc but after embryo transfer my embryologist was on her own with us and she said we made the right decision  and Alhamdulilah we have been blessed by Allah swt. Let's     it's twins   I have a lot of twins in my family so hopefully we will keep it going insha Allah. Allahu Akbar!!!


----------



## isobel snow drop

Dreamer I   it is twins Inshallah , my two have been the biggest blessing and have kept me going in such low desperate times. Take it easy now xxxx


----------



## khawlah

Mash'allah all this baby dust flying around ia hope the rest of us catch some too   
congratulations dreamer just take it easy for next few months xxx
Jasmine you're in my du'as sweetheart  
And I must say what a fantastic start to the blessed month of ramadan


----------



## khawlah

P.s remember us in your du'as xxx


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam sisters,

Jus found this page! So I thought I'll join in and wish every 1 ramadhan mubarak, hope this month brings every1 lots of happiness and joy! Plz remember me in ur duas too!! 

Take care


----------



## honeyz

Salam girls and welcome Zainabr


Many heart felt congrats dreamer MA this ramadhan is prooving lucky for us on this board..Allhumdulliah
Take it easy and enjoy the rest of ur preg and then on.  


Iv got some of my test results from dr gorgy today but cant make head to tail of them so just trying to figure it out.  


x


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,
How was everyones first fast? Alhumdulilah I was ok, just very very hot. I can't believe how the weather has turned, apparently it is supposed to rain so that should cool things down a bit!

Dreamer - is it sinking in yet?? Enjoy every second inshallah. Inshallah twins!

Zainabr - Hello again! Salams and welcome to this thread it is fantastic. Inshallah you'll find so much support here. Sophie is organising a London meetup in September inshallah you will have to come along.

Khawlah - wouldn't it be fantastic! A couple of years ago the same thing happened on the fibroid thread, one person got pregnant and then before you knew it so were so many others! Inshallah the same thing will happen here.

Isobel - Ramadan mubarak   inshallah ramadan will bring lots of lovely things for you, you've been through so much.

Jasmine - Congratulations on your BFP     

Inshallah I hope everyone has a lovely iftar and makes lots of duas

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Ruhy

Salam sisters, just found this thread and am so grateful!

How are you ladies? I'm on 2ww and was wondering if anyone else is in the same situation and fasting? my Dr advised that it's best not to fast now if we can excuse it but heart doesn't feel right as it's Allah who will make or not make this happen.

Any advice?


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Ruhy and welcome to the thread   

I remember from last year and other people asking about this, that most people said that their clinics advised them to drink lots of water while on the 2ww. I guess it depends whether you can drink enough between iftari and sehri 

Obviously if your doctor has advised you not to, then you shouldn't, inshallah make them up when you are able. In the mean time Ramadan Mubarak and inshallah a BFP

love

Snowbelle


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams- yes I agree with Snow, at the moment you are classed as pregnant so I wouldn't fast now and you can always make up your  fasts later xxxx


----------



## ayesha bb

walaykumasalam wr wb Ruhy, I am in 2ww and I am fasting alhumdulilah. I try to drink alot of water after iftaar till sehri whether I am thirsty or not. I am also taking my medications at sehri and iftaar Alhumdulillah and I am fine. Hope it helps! what day post transfet are you? I am 6dp6dt     we get pregnant this ramadan INSHALLAH.


----------



## Ruhy

Jazak Allah everyone.

I drink a lot of water after iftar so that's not a problem. Like you, I'm also taking medication at iftar and sehri. I had my transfer on Monday. InshaAllah we do  . That would be the most amazing news. How many did u transfer and how big?They transferred two for me one was 6 cell and one was 5 cell but I think they would like it to be about 8 cell on dya 3 :/ but it's all upto Allah so having faith in him and whatever He does is for the best.


----------



## Guest

as salaam alykum 

if any of the new sisters will like to meet up, please PM your details. Inshallah we are hoping to meet up in central london.  Sometime in the middle of sept

regards

sofia ....................


----------



## Ruhy

I'd love to but am from Manchester!


----------



## Guest

Would one of the sisters up north like to organise something?


----------



## dreamer86

wa'salaam alaikum sisters

here is the dua I mentioned this is authentic and is exactly the same dua Ibrahim made to Allah

O my Lord, do not leave me alone (childless), though You are the best of inheritors.

RABBI LAA TAD'ARNEE FARDAW WA ANTA KHAYRUL WAARITHEEN

Here is a link to a couple other duas for those who want children insha Allah (not sure of authenticity on this site)

http://www.duas.org/matri3.htm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ayesha bb

jzk Allah dreamer! how are you feeling? did you feel anything different in 2ww?


----------



## Sara786

Ramadan kareem to all the sisteres new and old may allah swt accept our duas and forgive our sins ameen.

i havent been active cos im at my mums and enjoying ramadan with my friends and family.

congratulations to all the ladies who have bfps my duas are with u all the way.

welcome to  all the newbies!!!


----------



## dreamer86

jazak Allah khair Sara 

Rahila, My Symptoms were:

cramping from day 1 of transfer all the way up till now 
nausea
feeling hot
tired
spotting day5p5dt
bloated
really low cervix
really bad lower back pains
thirsty
waking up in the middle of the night with cramps and finding it hard to sleep


I am still cramping and feel hot all the time.


----------



## Vissa

Congratulations Dreamer86 on your BFP! My mum told me to recite the same dua and I have been reciting it daily for the last few months. I try to recite it at least 100 times although not sure if this is enough.


----------



## dreamer86

Vissa jazak Allah khair , my DH recited everyday since we been tryin so that is 3 years, i only recited it towards the end of our ICSI during 2ww so insha Allah it's the sincerity that matters   so 100 times should be good keep making the dua sis Allah swt will answer it.

May you all get your BFP's ameen


----------



## ayesha bb

jzk Allah dreamers for telling your symptoms! I am 7dp6dt and having occasional bad backaches, nausea and bloatedness, no cramps, no vaginal discharge, no breast pain. I hope my blasts have implanted yet inshAllah.  Alhumdulillah I already know that dua and I use to pray that alot since day 1 of ttc (Rabbana taqabbal minna). Ladies pls      this ramadan for my bfp inshAllah.I am so worried.


----------



## dreamer86

aww Rahila will make dua for you at iftar insha Allah when are you testing sis?


----------



## ayesha bb

11th aug is OTD.


----------



## dreamer86

insha Allah will   for you


----------



## hasina

Assalamualikum sisters....

Dreamers congrats Hun, inshallah praying that u have a healthy  8 months ahead through ur pregnancyxx
Please do remember us in ur duas sister..

Rahila inshallah Hun u will be blessed soon as it's such a blessing month Allah doors are open and no one prayers will be neglected.. Will be making dua for uxxx

Sarah, snowbell, Sophie ,snowdrop, isobel anyone else I have missed I am praying for all u sisters in need this Ramadan where Allah will hear our prayers more this month..

Afm well I havnt posted on here for a little while have been quiet busy.
I have mashallah started to wear the hijab and the jilbab just 4 days befor Ramadan and mashallah really do feel proud of myself in how much far i have come to.. I did always use to wear scarf but just never use to be covered compleatly.
I inshallah will start tx after Ramadan but not shore if I should go for ivf or maybe try some alternative drugs to produce follicle and injection to be used for the follies to get big enough to concieve inshallah..
A friend of a friend said she got pregnant by manopur injection so will call up the clinic just near the end of Ramadan so I can have a review done..
I have been in soo much pain today as af has arrived...
I was 1 week late thought maybe Allah has listened to my prayers but it turned out to be wrong..

Please pray for me sisters as I'm am soo desperate for a child which I know everyone on here feel the same pain as me..


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum Everyone
Jumma Mubarak, I hope that Ramandhan is going well for those who are fasting, insha'allah

Hasina - well done for starting to wear the hijab and jilbab...mash'allah thats really good! I think the injection your friend talking about is Menopur,
I think this is also used in IVF too.... http://www.menopur.co.uk/

Also, please can I ask everyone to make a dua  for my MIL who is having a major op today!

Thanks

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Tasneem

Salaams all. I've been reading your posts over the last month and am finding so much comfort knowing that their are Muslim women out their sharing the same struggle that I'm going through. Can I join you ladies please? I will post my story soon. Ramadaan Kareem to all, hope it's going well so far. Tasneem. Xx


----------



## Ruhy

WS and Ramadan Mubarak Tasneem. Welcome to the forum and of course you can join in! I've not been here long either but everyone's great!


----------



## ayesha bb

welcome tasneem


----------



## dreamer86

wa'salaam alaikum girls

Welcome Tasneem  

Rahila not long till OTD  how you feeling hun? been making dua for you


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam sisters, hope u all ok and hope ramadhan is going well!
Plz sisters remember me in ur duas as I'm comin to a point I cnt handle this anymore! Tryin for a baby for nearly 11 years wid no success! I'v always been strong and left it to Allah knows best but these days I'm feelin really down! I think about babies all the time even at night!
I have full hope he will give it to me 1 day inshAllah but am really strugling!
The reason I'm here is u guys all understand as we are all in the same boat and u all feel my pain!
Sorry guys!
Take care and plz remember me in ur duas! InshAllah their will b gud news 4 every1! Will remember u all in my dua! The more duas the better!

Take care

Zainab


----------



## ayesha bb

Dreamer! jazakAllah khairun katheera for dua  . May Allah accept your dua and give you lots of happiness. I am fine alhumdulillah no such symptoms to mention except back ache. OTD is thursday, I am so worried and praying all the time for bfp this time. I am too scared to test at home so I will wait for the blood result only. how are you feeling?

Zainabr stay positive and relax  . Allah will answer your prayers soon inshAllah. He is ARahmaan and listens every single dua. I know how you feel we all are in the same boat, sometimes I feel down too. You will get pregnant soon inshAllah.


----------



## honeyz

Salam all
Hope Ramadhan is going well for everyone.
Can you believe its already a week in? Amazingly fast this year Id say!
Rahila Inshallah this will be your turn,Many Allah have mercy on us all in this blessed month and grant us with bfp's AMeen.
Zainabr I knw exactly where ur coming from sis iv been trying for 15 years and, just like you thought that Allah knows best and kept my spirits up, but now as age is a ticking Im a worrying.. and I dnt mean that lightly, I also have my downer days and am finding i am spending my time on the net far too much, trying to find answers of what I should and should not be doing. Even my dh said to me that get off that will ya, ur getting obsessed  , I was like me obsessed no way thats not like me...but then I thought hmmm maybe he is right  .The worse thing is that even in Ramadhan I am on the net where as I could/should be praying coz lets face it Allah Subhaana Taala is either gona make it happen or not..by now I would have prayed alot more, but am only on the 5th Sipara.  So surfice to say, i am with u and understand and can read between the lines of what you are saying. I knw how hard it is. May Allah have mercy on us and grant us what is best for us Inshallah.   Feel free to post what ever is on your mind.
Welcome on board Tasneem.
Salams to everyone else,I am not good at remembering names so everytime I say to salam to everyone I have to scroll up and down so instead i will just say everyone.
ATM with me I have had my immune tests results back and they seem fine, can not believe it, my LAD might be slightly low but nothing major. Am still waiting for the dq alpha results. Anyway was quite happy bout this as I thought ok wont need that many meds but have now come to learn that if these results are fine then I might need a Endometrial biopsy to check whats going on in there. That apparently is very painful,  so not sure what to do from here. I knw that most of you are not doing immunes so you wont get the above but if soni is reading, can you let me know hun? what do ya think I should do? If Dr g advises lit I will go for it, but should I go for the UNK biopsy??
Once again girls remember me in ur    as I do u


----------



## Tasneem

Salaams all. Rahila I'm thinking of you and insha Allah you will get your BFP.  Dreamer Congrats on your fantastic news, so happy for you  

My DH and I have been ttc for 4 years now. Last year May after getting myself checked, and having an hsg done everything was fine, I do have a tilted uteras which my gynea says is not a problem. DH on the other hand has a zero sperm count  we tried homeopathic medicine but no change with him. This year has been hard but I'm feeling so much stronger now than I was a year ago. It's still not easy though. DH's blood tests all show normal hormone levels. Dr suggests that he go for a biopsy to see if he is producing little guys. We have taken this year 'off' in terms of moving forward with options as DH is studying and I don't think it's fair to put him through baby stress while he has studying stress on his plate. We still not sure what we going to do in terms of biopsy and ICsi if icsi is an option at all. Please make dua for us that Allah guides us in the right direction. If anyone has any biopsy experiences or any advise I would so appreciate it. Xx


----------



## honeyz

Hi tasneem a quick one as im getting ready to fry  
My sis in law dh had the operation as he had no sperm, they collected many straws and after a few attempts at ivf they now have a baby boy so it does work.


----------



## Tasneem

Thanks so much honeyz for the info. Insha Allah Allah knows best and may he give us all the guidance, wisdom and strength through these challenges we face in life. Xx


----------



## Ruhy

Salam sisters

Is diarrhoea common after embryo transfer as I’ve had diarrhoea 3 times starting from 6dpt.

Thanks!


----------



## dreamer86

it depends sis are you bloated? OHSS causes diarrhoea are you in pain? I would say give your clinic a call


----------



## Ruhy

Thanks Dreamer.

I'm not in any serious pain apart from minor cramps. If it happens again I'll probably give them a call


----------



## khawlah

Salaam ladies, 
How is everyone? I haven't been on for a while but checking everyones posts. So congratulations to those that are pendant and those pupo! 
welcome newbies this is a good place to release some of the stress your family and friend can't understand as they haven't been thru it. I have found it's helped me gain some protective also seeing all these strong.ladies gives.me encouragement to be the same may Allah swt  give us the strength to pass the tests He puts for us.
Anywayat work at mo just wanted to drop by and say hiz 
Remember me in your duas please xxx


----------



## Vissa

Salaams everyone!

I started Downregging last night for the first time ... inshallah everything will go smoothly for me and EVERYONE on this board. 

Tasneem- my DH had the PESA in May and they found 4 straws of sperm which are now frozen. They did a test defrost and they survived and my clinic is hopeful that they will not need to do another retrieval when I have my egg collection inshallah. The biopsy went well and lasted about ten minutes, he was in no real pain afterwards. We were so happy as we were scared they would not find anything - it would have been game over at that point. We are only at the beginning and have much more to come but are just taking it one day at a time. So, try not to worry, I have read so many stories on this site where people have had devastating news but somehow have overcome it and got PG. Please stay strong! xx


----------



## Tasneem

Vissa, thank you for the encouragement and support . I will
be making dua for you that all goes well for you moving forward with your treatment  . What is downregging? Sorry I'm going to have a lot of questions as this is all very new to me. Xx


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum
Hope everyone is well insha'allah!  
All you londoners be safe!

Sofia


----------



## Ruhy

WS Sophie

Alhamdulillah riots going on in my local area so please keep the whole ummah in your dua's.

I'm on d9pt but no sore breast, only cramps and leg ache...I still have 8 days until I test! please keep me in your dua's in this blessed month and all the other sisters who are going through the same thing


----------



## Vissa

Salaam - hope you are all well.

Ruhy, I   you get your BFP! 

Tasneem - My clinic have me on long protocol, this is where they downregulate you to sort of close down your ovaries, before stimulating them again to produce eggs. Don't worry about all the questions - this place is great for learning and some of the ladies on here are so knowledgeable.


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone
Seems like the madness has spread further now. Inshallah I hope you all stay safe.

No news from me, just trying to resist eating too much as my appointment is nearly a month away and I'm putting on weight arrggghhh!

Inshallah I hope ramadan is going well and inshallah our duas for BFPs will come true

love

Snowbelle


----------



## bubmonks

Newbie

salam friends

This is the first time i have posted on this thread, i have been lurking for a while. I am normally on the fibroid thread. I am 35 and been married 6 years and live in west yorkshire., when me and dh got married we left it in Allahs hands and didnt use any form of contraception. After about a year we had investigation and were recommended icsi as found low sperm count. fast forward a copuple of years and waiting list (more info on fibroid board) it was then found i had a polyp this was removed last year, then in the middle of my ivf this year they cancelled treatment and i was told i had quite big fibroids. I was told i had fibroids but the hospital never seem to make a big deal of it.  Four weeks a go i had a very big operation a abdominal mycetomy, things went a bit wrong and my consultant said i had major problems im my womb eg fibroids and adhesions and recommended a hystercotomy and said i will never concieve naturally, then he said oh if your not in to much main (which im not just heavy period) you dont have to have a hysterctomy . My world has turned upside down and i have always had believe and faith in Allah but i just crumbled. My consultant is seeing me in a few weeks and i am seeing a fibroid specailist in London.
I have been praying and having faith but still recovring from my op 35 stiches, and im very anaeamic. My question is sisters at what point do say enough is enough and just think if its Allahs will, its allahs will. Mentally im in pain and scared i am going to get depressed. I just want to be a mum . i would just love some support  to get through this.

salam


----------



## dreamer86

wa'salaam alaikum sis bubmonks

don't give up hope hun Allah is watching you and knows how hard this is for you also don't loose faith Allah swt answers our dua but he is the one that decides when it will be given to you.

Insha Allah I know plenty woman who had so many problems fibroids etc and could not get pregnant but once they had their operations and everything resolved they got pregnant some naturally and some with the help of IVF so don't loose hope keep trying and making Dua and Allah swt will answer insha Allah believe in it.

I know it is hard and you must feel so down at the moment and also doubting it will ever happen but trust me many women feel like this until it does happen to them and then they realize that all they needed was patience.

My neighbour told me that they were trying for 10 years and just got pregnant now and I felt so inpatient when they told me because we have been trying for three years and we all ready doe ICSI  

Insha Allah just have patience sis and don't give up hope.


sisters be safe EDL is looking to attack the mosques so be vigilant when attending the mosques.


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum sisters,

Thanks for the message Dreamer..I hope your pregnancy is going well and that belly is growing..insha'allah, bubmonks, it is very hard not to get down, insha'allah allah will reward with all your patience!

These riots are really getting to me...I cant understand these kids and now I cant understand why the EDL want to attack us! I think we should send these kids to east africa, then they might learn what is like not to have anything, even WATER !

Anyway..Rahila - I hope to hear some good news from you tomorrow inshallah....<pray>


----------



## bubmonks

thank you sisters...just a quick question have any muslim sisters  had fibroid problems? after coming on fertility friends i cant belive how much impact fibroids have on fertility, yet there does not seem to be much information about them and doctors seem to be a bit blaise about them.

xx


----------



## Ruhy

Bubmonks don't worry hun inshaAllah it's all upto Allah the Almighty. Nothing happens without his permission and whatever H e wills is for your own benefit inshAllah.

Will keep you in my dua's dear sister


----------



## dreamer86

Bubmonks my friend is pregnant right now and she has fibroid. Insha Allah it will happen for you too.

I know these kids are driving me nuts!! They need a good beating and sent to their rooms for a whole year 

Seriously where is these kids parents they must notice all the stuff when they bring it home?? three muslims are dead because of all this and lots of people being terrorised by these thugs it's just not acceptable!!


----------



## Guest

I agree Dreamer, I havent felt soo sad like this in a long time.


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone

Bubmonks - I've had two fibroids removed now on two separate occasions. The first one was the size of a grapefruit for which I had to have 2 shots of zoladex to help shrink it and then I conceived naturally but miscarried due to a remaining fibroid and other fibroids that sprouted during pregnancy and grew bigger in my womb. I then had another shot zoladex and had that removed as it was taking up 65% of my womb. The other smaller fibroids then shrank down to pinhead size. I now have one fibroid outside of my womb and pinheads in my womb.

Its still very early days since your myomectomy I would say concentrate on getting well and then talk to the consultant again and ask if there are any other other treatments that they can do before hysterectomy. I think sometimes they just assume that as we are 'older' we've already had kids etc. Honestly I would talk through everything with them again. 

As for when is enough enough, only you know that. Sometimes the path that we want just isn't the one for us. Its not nice but it is true   . Inshallah you will have your own children but I know of someone who wasn't able to have treatment and mash'Allah has adopted two beautiful little children. These children desperately needed parents and alhumdulilah they've got such lovely ones now. Inshallah you will get your own children but if you don't then its not necessarily the end of the road more a turn in the road    .

Alhumudlilah they are so many examples for us as muslims where prophets haven't been given children when they've wanted them etc, its all part of Allah(swt) plan.  Inshallah just concentrate on getting well at the moment   


As for the EDL      

Inshallah stay safe everyone, we are 1/3 through ramadan 

love

Snowbelle


----------



## ayesha bb

just did hpt, BFN for me


----------



## bubmonks

rahilla
my thoughts are with you sending you duah and hugs
bubmonks


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams , just a quick one as I'm on my phone.

Rahila- I'm so sorry honey, I know how you're feeling and the deep pain inside. Xxxx

Just wanted to say Stay safe all you sisters in the areas affected by the riots. My brother in law has just phoned us from Iraq to see if we're safe- seems somewhat ironic doesn't it?! 

Love and duas to all xxxx


----------



## Guest

Rahila my dear, sorry that its bfn..inshaallah you will get bfp!


----------



## Tasneem

Rahila, sorry about your bfn  Just remember that Allah plans everything down to the perfect second. He knows when YOUR second will be and till then be strong, have sabar and know that he is the best of all planners. Lots of love and duas. Xx


----------



## dreamer86

Rahila I am so sorry   don't loose hope your time will come insha Allah.

make sure you still test tomorrow are you doing a blood test?


----------



## khawlah

Salaam ladies
How are you all? I hope in the best of health and highest of imaan.
Rahila- sorry to hear of ur bfn but ia there is something better for you just round the corner you just don't know it yet that's all. 
It's with a heavy heart I've come on here to ask you to pay for those 3 boys that died in birmingham two of whom are related to me the third is a family friend. The boys had just finished tarawee pray ers and were on pavement when got killed by sick.individual. Make dua's for them and their families plz my sisters. 
This happened in my local area. I can't even begin to comprehend such mindless killing and violence. may Allah mercy on the human race. 
The reason I post this on here is it made me take stock of my life. that aunty had 3 sons yesterday today she has 1. We are all craving to have our own children. Look at this lady she had them but then Allah swt in His greater wisdom took them away from her.


----------



## khawlah

What are we really in the grand scheme of things  
How much harder it is and a bigger trial I think to have a child and have it taken away from you. Allah hu alim 
Sorry to bring the tone down.
Also one if the guys his wide of only 1yr is 5 months pregnant and he was so excited she says their bedroom was full of soft toys. This unborn child well never get to swed his father and this sister who b is only young is already a widow after 1 yr of marriage


----------



## Ruhy

So sorry to hear your news Rahila but inshAllah Allah has something better in store for you  

So sad to hear about the 3 boys that got killed. May Allah grant them the best of Jannah.


----------



## honeyz

So sorry to hear about ur bfn rahila, May Allah give u patients and grant u much reward for wht u must b going through.  Dnt worry sis,just keep going Inshallah Allah will hear ur plea.  
Khwala When  I saw the father in the news last night I cryed a little, he was so dignified and I wondered how these families are going to cope with such a life sentence. May Allah giv them sabr. The boys are shaheed MA. I will pray for them u all must be so shook up. I cant belive that the public are now saying tht the police are too heavy handed and tht the young hooligans are doing this becoz they do not hav a voice,there is no community centres to hang out and because they is no future or jobs. It is plain ol bad upbringing and batameez children. Allah bachaiya. First the media creates behaaai/batameezi in every advert and tv programme. Brain washes the youth and then wonder y we are living in a society in which we are scared of our youth. Beats me dnt get me started. And they go policing the world..anway enough bout tht, the death of those poor boys defo put a perspective on life. We will indeed leave all what we hav behind and can go in an instant. May Allah take us when we are of full Iman and Allah has forgiven our sins. Ameen.


oh Allah giv us the strengh to accept what u do not want us to have and be grateful for what you have bestowed upon us.
Ameen


----------



## Wraakgodin

Khawlah, first I better say that I am Christian, but the volunteer in this section.  I just wanted to pass on my condolances to your family and the family of the other man who died.  I read it in the paper and the man´s tribute to his son had me in floods of tears.  You will all be in my prayers too.  I hope they catch the scum who did it.

Sue


----------



## dreamer86

khawlah sis Am so sorry   may Allah swt give them jannat al firdous ameen.


----------



## DreamTeam

Rahlia - Sorry for you bfn   inshallah Allah(swt) has another plan   


Khawlah - inna lila hi rajoon    I'm so sorry for you and your extended family, inshallah Allah(swt) will grant them jannah, inshallah Allah(swt) eases the burdens for the families, and inshallah makes brings the murderers to justice. My duas are with you and your family.
This is all so sad   
love
Snowbelle


----------



## nus

Asalaamulaikum dear sisters,

I hope this message finds you all in the best of health and iman,
Its actually my first encounter on this forum as i felt alittle apprehensive about it but personally feel i should give naseehah and maybe make some friends along the way and share my experiences.

Ive been married almost 6yrs this yr. And decidided to go down the dreaded ivf route. I had my first cycle via icsi but did not work out, i was heart broken to say the least. Im aware this is only a means and is a assisted conception  to get pregnant. As everything is in Allahs Hands and im being tested so i must have sabr and keep turning to him. im going for my second icsi cycle soon and im very nervous again but remain positive and hopfel trying to reddem myself for it all over again side affects and all the palava that comes with it. 

i was hoping could any siters give my any beneficial and sincere advice with regards to making me feel that i should be able to cope with this again.

love nusrah x


----------



## dreamer86

alaikum salaam sis Nusrah and welcome insha Allah my advice is stay calm make lots of dua be positive and drink lots of water 

Allah swt is the one who gives life so just remember that and insha Allah ask him not to leave you barren and then have patience


----------



## Ruhy

Salam sisters

I’m really worried as I think I might be at the end of the road of successful IVF  . Last night, I had brown discharge and thought that I started my period and went to sleep. When I woke up this morning, I expected to have started proper period but instead my pad was dry!

I’m not sure what’s happening, can anyone shed any light please?

I'm due to test on 18th August.


----------



## Wraakgodin

It could be implanation bleeding, Ruhy! It didn´t happen to me, but I have read plenty of experiences on FF. Don´t lose hope!!

                   

Sue 

just found this on http://www.babymed.com/implantation-bleeding-and-spotting-and-symptoms

"*Is It Implantation Bleeding or a Menstrual Cycle?*[/size]Implantation bleeding usually presents about a week before your menstrual cycle is due to begin (or a week after ovulation). Many women refer to this as spotting or do not even notice the bleeding at all. The closer to the day when the menstrual cycle is supposed to begin that the bleeding is noticed, the less chance of it being implantation bleeding.
It is important to understand that the blood associated with implantation bleeding is not going to be fresh blood. The time it takes for these drops to move out of the body ages the blood. It will appear dark brown, even black by the time the spotting occurs.
If what the woman feels is implantation bleeding is followed by a lighter flow or normal menstrual cycle, the blood was probably not associated with the implantation of the egg."

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ruhy

After reading that I think it might be period because am so close to my period, am due today!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh, I put the brown blood and testing in 6 days together and implantation bleeding was my first thought.  I will still have everything crossed for you               

Sue


----------



## Jasmine3

AoA ladies

I hope you are all ok and ramadan is going well mashalla for all of you.

I just wanted to let you all know that I had a scan yesterday and unfortunately they didnt find a hearbeat and have diagnosed a miscarriage..... Im devastated

Please make dua for me & my baby and that I have the strength to recover from a m/c once more - sooo soon after the last one... Im sure Allah SWT has a plan for me.... I hope one day that it will become clear to me, and I find the peace and direction in my life that I am so desperately looking for.

Much    and duas to you all

Jx


----------



## Ruhy

So sorry to hear your news Jasmine but it feels good to hear such positive comments from you after everything you've been through.

I just wanted to ask if there’s any chance of getting pregnant naturally once you’ve had IVF? I.e. does having IVF treatment reduce your chances of conceiving naturally?

Thanks


----------



## dreamer86

WA'salaam alaikum girls

Jasmine i am so sorry ukhti   may Allah swt make it easy for you ameen you are in my duas insha Allah.


Ruhy insha Allah it could be implantation bleeding make sure you keep drinking lots of water sis are you taking pregnacare?

Subhana Allah keep hearing about miscarriages and no heart beats i am in constant fear


----------



## Ruhy

I'm fasting sis but I try to make up for it after iftar - I would feel really bad if I didnt fast but then ended up with BFN anyway. QADR of Allah.


----------



## dreamer86

oh OK, my nurse told me through the 2ww wait to make sure to drink a lot of water as it helps keep away ohss but also helps your body I did not fast during my wait I didn't want to risk it and either way  i can always make up my fasts insha Allah.

Have you been taking pregnacare sis?


----------



## Ruhy

No sis I've been taking Folic Acid. Is pregnacare better?


----------



## dreamer86

yes it has folic acid amount needed and all other vitamins you need to conceive insha Allah, my doctor advised me to take it prior to even starting IVF it's suppose to be really good my friend also took it when she was trying to conceive naturally and she is now 5 months pregnant alhamdulilah.


----------



## Guest

m starting ivf at the end of month, shall i start with now starting the pregnacare now?


----------



## dreamer86

yes sophie you should insha Allah there is a duo one which once we started our ivf both me and my husband started taking here is the link sis

http://www.vitabiotics.com/addtocart.aspx?ID=242

it helps the man sperm improve and helps your body prepare to conceive insha Allah.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## honeyz

Salam all hope Ramadhan is going well for you IA.
Im so sorry to read ur news Jasmine may Allah give you strength to go through this once again and come out stronger and with more Iman Inshallah. Have you considered getting your immunes tested and then maybe taking steriods or ivig when you get preg naturally? Just something to consider. I pray Allah listens to your duas in this blessed month of Ramadhan.  
Just read ur profile sorry didnt realise you hav had the tests at nottingham, what were the results like? did anything show up that you need treatment for? If so maybe you just need the immune treatment and try naturally as you do seem to be falling pregnant naturally ?


sophie yes pregnecare the earlier the better but never to late to start.
Ruhi  its implantation spotting.
Welcome Nusrah, I think with ivf it is a numbers game and Inshallah when your time is right Allah will just say be and it will be.
I think stay as healthy as you can, drink plenty of water, maybe try a clean food detox b4 ivf. I think you need to remember that the eggs that are harvested for the ivf cycle have been maturing so to speak for the past 3 months. So good pre natal care and vitamins from 3 months prior to your ivf cycle should Inshallah give you a good batch of eggs. Same goes for DH, now only if i could get my dh to stop stuffing fried samousas, chicken rolls, pakoras and the like this ramadhan I would be acutaly practising what i preach. Oh and did I mention coke..he just wont stop chugging tht down  
Lov to all of you.
There are so many new members, wouldnt it be great if we had a big party after Eid and all met up..!


----------



## Jasmine3

AoA Sisters

Thanks for your kind words and duas - it all still feels very surreal - I feel like its happening to someone else and I am on the outside looking in.... may allah swt continue to give me sabar

Ruhy re can you get pregnant after IVF - .... YES !! I am proof! Two IVF BFN's and then got pregnant naturally TWICE! - I think the drugs just helped to reset my system, something definately changed as I had been trying for many years before IVF with not a sniff of a pregnancy.

Also re pregnacare - I dont know if its coincidence, but after taking it only for one month I got my first BFP, so I would definately invest in a pack or three!!

Re Immunes Honeyz - I had the level 1 tests done and they didnt find anything wrong apart from slightly high thyroid no's (but still within normal range) so i was taking thyroxine - I cancelled my level 2's as I got my first BFP prior to the tests - not sure if I should revisit all of that again.... Time is not on my side - I will be 40 this year!!!

Hope everyones fasting is going well - I feel a bit fustrated now as I havent been fasting because of the pregnancy - and I guess I will miss the rest after the m/c bleed... please remember me in your duas

Jx


----------



## Ruhy

Jasmine - I will keep you in my dua's sis keep strong.

I started my period last night but very light. I'm getting a mix of brown and red discharge but I think the cyclogest is making it brown. I called my clinic this morning and they told me to still carry on taking cyclogest until 18th August which is my testing date. I don't see any point in carrying on or taking the test when I've come on!

May Allah give us all the strength the stay strong and patient . big  to all


----------



## dreamer86

sis Ruhy don't stop taking the meds many bleed and still are BFP insha Allah.


----------



## Ruhy

Jazak Allah sis dreamer....you are great!

I will carry on taking the med although I don't think I could be pregnant at all!


----------



## dreamer86

I will make lots of dua for you sis you also make lots of dua if Allah wills it will happen insha Allah.

do tahajud extra rakahs perhaps sitting down instead of standing and praying so it won't put strain on your body and ask Allah swt to make it easy for you.

May Allah swt give to life to those embryos and it turns into a pregnancy ameen


----------



## Tasneem

Slmz Ruhy.. Hope you ok sis. You are in my thoughts and duas.


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams 

Ruhy- praying for you hun, I've always bled before my BFPs- thinking of you xxxx

Jasmine- I'm so sorry for your loss, it never gets easier :-( xxx

Dreamer- I'm really looking forward to hearing all about your scan on Wednesday!!!!!  xx

Love and duas xxxx


----------



## dreamer86

Ruhy I hope your ok  

Isobel thank you   just one more day subhana Allah one thing this whole process has taught me is patience!!

Isobel i noticed you miscarried more than once sis I am so sorry,did they do any checks to check why it keeps happening? This is my worse fear ..


----------



## khawlah

salaam ladies 

haven't been on for a while but i would like to thank you all for your condolences.  

sadya- my dear where are you? busy with your parents?

jasmine3 - you're in my du'as   may Allah reward you for your sabr.

love to all


----------



## Ruhy

I hope everyone is doing ok.

Thanks for asking dreamer, I'm on almost full flow period and took a test yesterday which was BFNC 

I have no will power to test on 18th August but I guess I'll have to just for the fun of it  

Good luck to everyone who's testing soon, inshaAllah it will be a BFP for you all


----------



## Vissa

Ruhy - I'm sorry to hear your news, inshallah Allah makes it easy for you whatever the outcome when you test on 18th


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams All
Ruhy - so sorry to hear of your BFN    

Khawla - Inshallah I hope things are getting better in your local area.   

Dreamer - praying inshallah that your bambino looks really good and healthy in the scan

Inshallah love to you all

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Ruhy

Does anyone know how much a cycle of IVF costs if you are paying?


----------



## dreamer86

hi Ruhy if it is through NHS  it is between £3-4000


----------



## Ruhy

Thanks sis Dreamer - there's no way I can afford that any time soon so will just have to try naturally and have faith in Allah to make it happen inshaAllah.

How are u feeling sis? good luck with your scan x


----------



## dreamer86

Insha Allah sis you can get it cheaper you would have to shop around sis, ICSI is suppose to better now.

Jazak Allah khair for thinking of me while you are going through your own struggle may Allah reward you ameen.You will be in my duas along with some other sisters insha Allah i pray Allah give you all the family you all want so much ameen.No one understands the pain till they go through it,even thou we have been succseful  we worry as a PCOS sufferer i worry about miscarriage so much but I know it is Allah's will and only Allah can make things go well insha Allah.

lots of    Ruhy may Allah swt make it easy for you.


----------



## Ruhy

InshaAllah Allah will protect you sis, it's all in His hands.

Thanks for your beautiful dua. What's ICSI sis?


----------



## dreamer86

ICSI is  when they actually inject the sperm into the egg, as IVF  they just chance it and leave the sperm to do it on it's own.


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum sisters. 
hope u r all well...
sorry i havent been on in ages...
ruhy - hope u are ok? have tested yet or do u think its definitley BFN?


----------



## Ruhy

WS Sophie

I have tested two days after my period and it came negative...

My testing date isn't until 18th August which is ridiculous because I thought it's meant to be after two weeks of embryo transfer but mine is after 18 days.

I have a proper period so am 100% sure it's a BFN but Alhamdulillahi A'la Kulli haal


----------



## isobel snow drop

Ruhy- huge hugs, I'm so sorry for your BFN. On what day were your embies transferred (how old were they?) I've only had blast transfers on day 5 and had to wait 14 days after that to test so if yours was a 2 or 3 day transfer 18 days wait sounds about right.  Hope you're getting plenty of support at home hun xxx

Dreamer- oooh not long now, what time is your scan? I've had level 1 immune tests done and karo typing but all came back normal so we're at a loss as to why I keep miscarrying especially after seeing the heart beat so many times :-(  my first pregnancy with my twins was so simple and I was induced at 40 weeks so don't worry if you're having 2 as it doesn't always mean problems and prem births. Thinking of you xxxx

Snowbelle- how are you my lovely? Xxxx

Sophie- not long for you now Inshallah. Xxx

Afm I have 4 more shifts at work until I break up for a whole month!! Off to visit my inlaws so a nice long break to look forward to! Xxxx


----------



## dreamer86

Thanks Isobel scan is at 8:30am so nervous insha Allah everything will be ok.

Isobel M/C is a heartbreaker subhana Allah and it seems that no one knows what causes it  May Allah swt make it easy for us all ameen

Enjoy your break Isobel and insha Allah speak to you soon


----------



## Vissa

Dreamer86 - inshallah your scan goes well.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Guest

dreamer - I hope the scan goes well, insha'allah everything will be ok and you will enjoy the moment! 

Isobel - hope u r ok, I really feel as a holiday...Ive got the bank holiday and eid off! Im so used to taking 2 wks of for ramadhan, unfortunatley cant this year...Im going to start to take my meds tomorrow - they will force my period...

ruhy - sorry to hear that this tx was not sucessful, insha'allah you will be blessed with a healthy baby soon! : )


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone

Isobel - I hope you have a fantastic holiday

Dreamer inshallah the scan will be fine

As for me, my appointment date for hospital has been pushed back a couple of weeks. I thought I would be more upset about it but I just keep on thinking its a little extra time to lose more weight inshallah

love to you all

love

Snowbelle


----------



## positive4eva

salaam every1,

Hope ur all ok and ramadhan is going well!

Ruhi sooo sorry ur treatment didn't end in the desired result but IA Allah will reward u as all the other sisters wid a lovely child!

Snowbelle i kno wot u mean about weight! I personaly wudnt mind more tym to lose weight!

Ramadhan is not making weight loss any easier! I'v gained almost 11 lbs! But jus cnt resist all the lovely food in the end of the day!

Keep thinkin about going to my appointment and gettin told to go and lose weight!! I pray it doesn't happen and I manage to lose sum! Allah help!!

Sorry 4 goin on guys!

Gud luk to the rest! Allah make it easy 4 every1

Take care


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams,

Snowbelle- we seem to spend our lives on diets don't we?! I've been sooo good but haven't lost anything for the last fortnight since I've been fasting but haven't gained either so not too bad I suppose. Really wanted to lose another half a stone so I could put it back on when I'm enjoying my mother in laws cooking!  

Zainabr- Inshallah your appointment will go well xxx

Xxx


----------



## dreamer86

wa salaam alaikum girls 



I had the scan Today and were having TWINS!!! I am in shock    but so happy Alhamdulilah. 

One of my babies Heart beat is slow so they wants us back in next week to check again Insha Allah please   both babies will survive and be healthy for us we need a lot of dua insha Allah.

No wonder i have major nausea thou....

I am still in shock subhana Allah


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam all, hope ur all ok!

Thanx isobel! Der shud b a way to jus ignore weight in ramadhan!! The rest of the year is enough to stress dis issue!! 

Dreamer wow!! Ma sha Allah dats sooo great news! I'm sooo happy 4 u! IA ur scan will b fine and so will both of ur babies! Allah reward u wid 2 lovely healthy babies IA!


Gud luk to the rest

Take care


----------



## Guest

Dreamer!! Mashalllah... the news is soo great. I am soooo happy for u! AWWWWWWW : ) Insha'allah baby number 2 be much stronger next week!  Its so wonderful that the tx has worked in your first go, mashallah..! !  Theres still for those who are still trying lol !    

Girls - the weight issue is the biggest factor to the tx and it doesnt help that at every appointment u have to weighed!


----------



## honeyz

Salam Dreamer
MASHALLAH! thts fab newz..
so happy 4 u, May Allah make the next 9 months easy for u and bless u wit 2 beautiful babies Inshallah.
  
anyone knw where baby maryam went?


----------



## Ruhy

Dreamer that's great news Alhamdulillah!

InshaAllah your baby 2 will be fine by the time you have your next scan


----------



## dreamer86

jazak Allah khair Girls  

You are all in my duas insha Allah, still in so much   shock   but have to keep calm and making lots of dua for baby 2 insha Allah.

I feel for you lot on the weight issue i had to loose weight before starting too so i use to gym, swimming and sauna as alll three things make you loose weight


----------



## Tasneem

Salaams ladies. Hope everyone is well. Dreamer my jaw is on the floor! So so happy for you masha Allah. Everything is going to be fine Insha Allah. Just enjoy! 

I've been feeling so down lately, maybe not having food in my tummy is adding to my emotional state.
I sometimes wish things were easier, but I do realize that we are being tested and we need to pass this test humbly and with patience and faith and gratitude Insha Allah before almighty gives us what we want. It's still so difficult. Sorry for the rant. Just having a down week. Xx


----------



## Jasmine3

Congrats Dreamer - I am so happy for you! Nice to have some good news on the thread - it gives us all hope.

I am due to go in for my ERPC tomorrow, so please make dua that Allah SWT makes it easy for me, and it happens without any drama - dont think I could take much more.... 

Jx


----------



## Sara786

salam sisters,

Dreamer- thats great newz very exciting !!! im sooo happy 4 u  

u r in my duas  and both babies will be fine inshallah.

and i pray for all the rest of the sisters allah swt blesses us all very soon.

xx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone

Dreamer     wow!!!    inshallah all our prayers are with your little ones!!!      

Jasmine - How are things with you? Inshallah your appointment goes well    

love and duas for everyone

love

Snowbelle


----------



## isobel snow drop

Dreamer- Wow didn't I tell you from day 1 it was twins?! Inshallah all will be fine at your next scan. I remember that sickness so well, it really drains you but is very reassuring also. Lots of love to you all x

Jasmine- I pray everything goes as well as it can for you honey xxx


----------



## Vissa

Dreamer86 - Wow! congratulations.... inshallah it will be good news at your next scan. Lots of love and dua for you xxxx


----------



## ilovekids

Hello. I'm a muslim and we have been ttc for 3 years. Me and my DH had tests. Mine were ok. DH's showed zero sperm. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Tasneem

Salaam and welcome ilovekids  . My DH and I are in exactly the same situation. We found out a year ago. My DH had 2 SA's done, the second one 6 months after the first with no luck! I'm so sorry, I know how you feeling, it is a really confusing situation to be in. DH went to a urologist to get blood tests done which all came back normal. Dr said that he could be producing sperm, but they could just not be coming out due to a possible blockage which normal bloods suggest. Dr suggested a biopsy to see whether DH is producing sperm to use for ICsi. We have put all treatments aside this year to take time to think of what we should do next. Has your DH been for any tests? Insha Allah I pray everyday that allah will guide us to make the right decisions moving forward. Will keep you in my duas. Xx


----------



## ilovekids

Inshallah will remember you in my duas also.


----------



## diya80

asalam o alikum,
dreamer ..SubhanAllah..its a great news mashAllah.u r still in my prayers    

how is everyone else??/
Ramadan is flying..only few days left of this month of blessings     
try to do lots of prayers and Istaghfar.and do lots of ibadah in the last 10 days.May Allah accept our All duas and ibadah.Ameen.

welcome to all new sisters on this thread.
plz do remember me in ur prayers.Allah is Kareem


----------



## dreamer86

Alaikum salaam girls jazak alla khair for duas  

Isobel i know   I told my DH you said that too,let's just hope it all goes well and both babies are healthy insha Allah.

Sadya Alhamdulilah jazak Allah khair sis Allah is answering your duas   I couldn't believe it myself but Alhamdulilah starting to accept it now and allow myself to feel a bit happy  

My DH was told by his GP that his sperm was so bad that he could not father any children and now look he has fathered two so don't give up girls i have only put up some of the problems DH had he a Zero for a couple of things and Alhamdulilah we still conceived so don't give up hope insha Allah.


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salams Dreamer Inshallah everything will be fine at your next scan, you did well to see both heartbeats at this stage so next week I pray they will both be strong and healthy Inshallah xxx


----------



## Tasneem

Thanks dreamer for your encouragement. Xx


----------



## ilovekids

Congratulations dreamer. Gives us all hope. xxx


----------



## Jasmine3

Aoa everyone, thanks for ur duas. I had the erpc yesterday & all went well alhumdulilah.

The consultant rang at 6.30am this morning (don't they ever sleep?) to say op went well & to book in for a review in 2 weeks, In the meantime he has asked me to give my body a rest as ive had 2 EVACs in 3 months and to use condoms so I don't get pregnant too quickly!!!! How ironic!! Never thought I would hear anyone say that to me!

Hugs to all

Jx


----------



## honeyz

Jasmine


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum ,
hope everyone is well insha'allah!  Hasnt ramadhan flown pass! Eid is only next week! 

Jasmine, hope everything went ok with ur op and u are recovering well

Quick note about the London meet up, can we arrange for the end of sept..Ive got to go to a wedding on the 20th Sept in cardiff and we planning to use that as a mini holiday...

AFM - i started taking my medication ...and have become a grumpy moooo...I literally want to hit something or someone...even my DH has noticed!


----------



## ilovekids

Salaamz,

I just wanted to ask how you become a Jr member, or Sr member or Gold member?

Remember me in your duas. xx


----------



## dreamer86

ilovekids I always wonder too   maybe as you progress in treatment or the amount of posts you have done not too sure really


----------



## ilovekids

Mmmm... Confusing!!!


----------



## honeyz

I think its just the amount of posts you write tht pumps up ur ranking.


Also the meet up at the end of sept is ok with me..as I got an appointment in London on the 26th sept


lov to all
x


----------



## cookies81

Salam sisters,
I started my miscarriage the 11 of Ramadan so I broke my fast but I found out that since my pregnancy was less than 80 days I shouldn't have so I'm fasting again today although bleeding and cramping still and thoughts on this?


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,

Sophie - the meet up towards the end of september suits, so no problems there. Inshallah I hope you have a good holiday. See if you can get up to the west coast some of the small seaside villages are so beautiful.

Ilovekids - its the number of posts you've done, I've been here far too long 

Cookies - I didn't realise you were pregnant   Have you had a scan which says you completely miscarried yet? Inshallah it stays, a lot of people bleed and go on to have a healthy baby so please don't give up hope     . Ironically only yesterday my friends and I were discussing when a person should not fast and we came across this, which seems to explain clearly:

http://www.islam-qa.com/en/cat/141/ref/islamqa/23296

It states that pregnant women shouldn't fast, nor should sick people. I too miscarried in Ramadan and was in horrible amounts of pain and found the whole experience traumatic. I would suggest that you don't fast. Your body, is going through changes and you need to eat properly especially now. As far as my understanding goes you are permitted not to fast because a) you are pregnant b) if you are miscarrying then you are ill. Inshallah I hope that helps you. Inshallah I'll keep you in my duas  

Jasmine - How are you doing?  

Isobel - Hows ramadan going?

love to everyone

love

Snowbelle

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## diya80

asalam o alikum,
as much as u post u become sr member or gold.

how is everyone else??sofi....inshAllah everything will be ok.try to do lots of istaghfar.

just a few days left and this month of blessing will finish..May Allah accept our All duas and ibadah.ameen


----------



## ilovekids

Salaams,

Jazakallah to everyone that replied to my post. I suppose i'll have to do some more posting to upgrade from being unranked. Lol. 

May Allah accept all our ibadat and duas. Ameen. xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams,

Dreamer- praying that everything goes well tomorrow at your scan. Inshallah all will be well and you'll be discharged from your clinic xxx

Snowbelle- poor Cookies has been waiting to miscarry for some weeks now so let's keep her in our duas that everything is made easy for her now she has started to bleed :-(  as for me I can't believe how fast Ramadan has gone this year!! Hope you're doing well Snow xxxx

Well I'm going to wish you all a Happy Eid now as we are off to Iraq on Saturday so I won't be on for a few weeks, but all take care and I hope to hear some more good news on my return 

Lots of love Isobel xxx


----------



## dreamer86

jazak Allah khair Isobel I ask everyone to please make dua that everything goes well tomorrow insha Allah I am very nervous about it  

Isobel see you soon sis have a safe journey ameen


----------



## khawlah

Aa one and all  
Dreamer - ia your scan will be fine all out du'as are with you.

Isobel - Eid mubarik to you too have a nice holiday. Is it safe to travel to Iraq? 

Sadya- this month has flown by! Better make the most of the remainder of this blessed month.

Hope all the rest of you ladiess are ok 
Ruhy and jasmine- hope you feeling better and ur pma is on the up again  
Sophie-end of Sept is good for me too ia
AFM- winding down from work and trying to relax before go into my IVF cycle.starting 8/9 ia bern having acupuncture as well.this time hope it helps. Have any of you ladies in London seen an acupuncturist by name Imran Mohammed based in North London going to see him on Thurs ia how mad am I travelling that far for acup?,!


----------



## ilovekids

To dreamer,

Hope your scan goes well. Inshallah! Wishing you all the best!   for you!


----------



## Sara786

kwahlah,

i had a few sessions of acupuncture before ramadan and now taking a break, i have not heard of the one you are going to!! The one i go to is a lady she is very understanding and i feel comfortable with her.

let us know how your experience goes

salams to all sisters,sept meet up is good for me

u r all in my duas


----------



## dreamer86

Well my scan did not go too well unfortunatelly this time was much more unclear still two very clear sacs baby 1 is growing and has a strong heart beat but baby 2 is so high up and a bit squashed that it was hard to see on scan and determine if heart beat is better, but there is a heart beat my DH and Doctor saw it in second sac so   that baby 2 sticks around and makes it. I feel quite worried and a bit sad we are now discharged from clinic and now no more scans till 12 weeks.

Contacted GP have an appointment on Friday.

Please make dua for us   please


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams Dreamer I felt I had to reply to you  I cannot believe your clinic has discharged you when there is such uncertainty around the 2nd baby   I know for certain my clinic would do routine weekly scans to monitor the situation so I'm sorry yours appears to have left you in the lurch. Stay strong honey xxxx love Isobel xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Btw Dreamer how far along are you now? I'm only saying this because my clinic said the would continue to see me up to 10 weeks but them I would need to go to epau. If you get no joy from your clinic then maybe you could pay for a private scan?? Xxx


----------



## dreamer86

I am 7 weeks Isobel yeah she was like oh don't worry if baby 2 goes it will just be absorbed but baby 1 is doing well  she didn't mean bad by it she is really nice and was trying to be positive for my sake.

Yeah am going to look into private scan at 10 weeks insha Allah feel so nervous i want both to survive insha Allah but not much i can do really


----------



## isobel snow drop

I still think it's a bit out of order to just be discharged like that  at my clinic we aren't routinely scanned until 7w5d and even then I've been back countless times when I've been going through the mill ( I even just turned up one day and said I needed a scan as I'd been losing clots and I was seen!)

Praying your little ones both stay strong. Xxxxx


----------



## dreamer86

Thanks hun insha Allah


----------



## Ruhy

Dreamer, I hope everything goes well with baby 2 inshaAllah sis. Just keep praying and making dua and inshaAllah whatever is best will happen. Glad to hear baby 1 is doing very well  x


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam guys,

Hope all r ok?

Dreamer dnt worry, IA both ur babies will b fine!  

Take care and enjoy the rest of Ramadhan all of u guys!


----------



## ilovekids

Keep making dua and stay positive! Inshallah u have two healthy babies! Very happy to hear about baby 1.


----------



## khawlah

Dreamer- keep up the  pma. Ia both will be fine   if not alhamdulillah baby 1 is.doing well stay positive for it.  . And your clinic don't sound too good   should at lady offer a couple of more scans till things settle down.
Sara- I'll def let u know how it goes.


----------



## Sara786

dreamer-inshallah all duas r with you & both babies will be fine by the will of Allah swt, these things are in his control, just remain positive and patient.

and get your clinic to keep a better eye on you.


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum hope you are all well insha'allah...

whats everyone got planned for eid?


----------



## ilovekids

We've been planning loads of eating, at ours and other relatives.

Anyone been baking biscuits or cakes for eid? x


----------



## Guest

not much planned, eid isnt so fun when you are older, all the cooking and cleaning! LOL


----------



## ilovekids

True, i remember as kids we used to be so excited about eid. All the presents, and meeting all your cousins and friends, and getting eid money and spending it. And eating loads of sweets, biscuits and cakes. Those were the days!


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam guys,

Hope u all r gud and enjoyin Ramadhan!

I thought I'll jus share sumthing I learnt today, I met a lady today at work who is 48 and jus had a baby a year ago wid ivf! It was her forth attempt wid FET! She told me the only difference dis tym from the rest was accupuncture! 
She was telin to def go for it wid ivf as it really helps!
I'm thinkin of givin it ago! Has anybody had it or considered it?


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams- final check girls! Sat in Manchester airport in the business lounge but only because our flight was delayed so they've put us on another one so now waiting for flight to LHR to get get connecting flights! Have a wonderful Eid, I'll be thinking and praying for you all xxxxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone
Just wanted to wish you all Eid Mubarak, alhumdulilah Saudi have announced it for Tuesday so inshallah there won't be too many 'rogue' Eids!

love

Snowbelle


----------



## ilovekids

Salaams everyone,

EID MUBARAK! Hope u all have a great eid!


----------



## dreamer86

Eid Mubarak Grls!


----------



## Tasneem

Eid mubarak to everyone. Have a wonderful day tomorrow. Xx


----------



## khawlah

Eid mubarak to one and all!!


----------



## positive4eva

EID MUBARAK guys!!


----------



## diya80

Eid mubarik.
May u all have a wonderful eid.


----------



## haj123

Salaam

Just wanted to say eid mubarak girlies  Hope you are all having a great day 

hajra
xxxxx


----------



## Sara786

Eid Mubarak 2 all sisters !!! xxx


----------



## dreamer86

Wa salaam alaikum girls

Hope you all had a fab Eid 

Well spent my Eid morning and afternoon in hospital

I have hyperemesis  and was in major pain yesterday so ended up in hospital they wanted to admit me to put me on fluids but I didn't want to so instead they sent me home with medication to help with sickness,My right ovary is really big too and is what is causing the pain this was the second time I was in extreme pain and it lasts for 4 hours every time they said that eventually right ovary will get smaller and it's due to the fact that  I had IVF.

Good news is becuase of all that they did a scan so we got to see our babies and Alhamdulilah they are both doing really well both hearts beating and both are growing  masha Allah which is great and took away all the worry I had before so now I just have to try and eat as I have lost my appetite and keep taking pills to keep away sickness.

I hope you are all well and enjoying Eid.

Eid Mubarak ukhtis


----------



## Sara786

Marshallah dreamer thats good news   

all the pain was worth it inshallah


----------



## DreamTeam

Dreamer - Alhumdulilah thats wonderful news - obviously not great that you've been in pain - but fantastic that both babies are doing well. Inshallah they will both arrive healthy and bouncing


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum sisters, belated Eid Mubarak..sorry I was unable to get on online yesterday. I hope everyone had a good time yesterday and today.

Dreamer..I'm glad that the scans were ok, inshallah you get better and the lil ones continue to grow!

afm Af arrived on Monday...started mircogyn last night and first scan is on 16th


----------



## dreamer86

jazak Allah khair girls  

Sophie you have now started!!be strong and stay positive insha Allah. May Allah swt make it succesful for you and you become a mum ameen.


----------



## Guest

Insha'allah! : )


----------



## honeyz

A belated Eid Mubarak girls
hope u all had a good one.
Good news dreamer
Can someone plz giv me an exact date of the meet up please?


I am in and out of london this month so knowing exactly when it is will help me plan sum.


----------



## Sara786

yes i would like an update with whats happening with that too


----------



## Guest

Hi, 

the dates for the meet up is from 24 sept - 2 Oct.  pls can you pm if you want to come again because I deleted the pms previously.  Also whether you prefer weekday or weekend?

Thanks


----------



## Guest

hi all
just got call from hospital, medicines will be arriving on the 13th...this would will include:

10 Citrizine injections .....I couldnt find the correct spelling!
6 Gonal F Pens
2 Ovitrelle injections
75 pessaries ....which seems alot! LOL

Does anyone know the correct name of the first injection because I couldnt find it!


----------



## Vissa

Salaams everyone - hope you are are well and had a blessed eid. 

Well, I've been stimming for 9 days now and may possibly have the trigger shot on Monday, everything seems to be going well so fa, I had a scan this morning that showed about 13 follicles in total ranging from 10 to 17mm and womb had a triple layer pattern on it. Please make dua for me as I am worried about the quality/number of eggs. It would be awful to have got halfway to find that we have no good eggs!!!


----------



## tanisha

sophie the first injection is Buseralin, good luck


----------



## dreamer86

have you girls decided how many embryos you will put back?


----------



## honeyz

Salam girls
v happy 4 u dreamer Mashallah!  
Gud luk vissa Inshallah it will b all good.


And everyone else hope ur all well.
I can make the meet up on the 24th sept, can everyone plz vote which date they prefer so we can have a definite date 
thanx guyz luk forward to seeing u all.
It would b nice to do it on the main forum as then we will all knw whose coming and the preferred dates


lov 2 all
xx


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum all! 

Hope you had a wonderful weekend.

Honeyz - the 24th is fine for me, I hope everyone else can make it! 
Dreamer - I think that we are only allowed single embryo transfer..because the NHS dont want so many multiple births.

Cant wait to actually start now, i have my first scan on 16th and the second on the 23rd....medication will be arriving next week, suddently its all starting to feel real : ) 

I have decided not to keep my hopes up and will not be telling anyone about the IVF unless its sucessful (probably after 3 months if I can get away with it! ).......


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams All,

Sophie - the 24th is good for me too - can I suggest you pm us when you decide on a final date and location. Looking forward to meeting you all.

Dreamer - how are you doing??

Inshallah I hope everyone is ok

love

Snowbelle


----------



## dreamer86

salaam girls  

24th is good for me too.

Sophie82 I think you are allowed to put 2 embryos you should find out.(but would you transfer 2??)

Hi Snowbelle   am ok tablets have eased the morning sickness so just waiting now they have sent me 2 appointments  one towards the end of the month and one in october midwife and 12 week scan, insha Allah everything goes well till then   hoe are you?


----------



## Guest

Dreamer - hmm I think im going ask the hospital when i go in for my scan! Having 1 would a huge blessing : ) I would be soo happy insha'allah...
The only problem for me is that I live alone with my hubby in london, with no family here....I also live in flat with no lift.. these are the things have to think about....I dont think we could move at the moment to be closer to family because hubby works here....

Although i had a dream I had 5 babies on the weekend! LOL...I woke up with a huge smile! LOL


----------



## diya80

asalam o alikum ,
how r u all beautiful ladies
making plans to meet in London  i cant come  

dreamer,its great news that mashAllah Ur both Lil beans r fine.ALHUMDULLILAH  

sofi....be positive and im sure u will get a positive result.dont think abt anything...and i think its good that u r away from ur family...so nobody will know abt ur IVF and nobody will ask abt the results  for me its a great thing.inshAllah we all r here to pray for u and u can share anything  
ur all dreams will come true bcoz My Rab is really Ar Rehman  .

i prayed alot for u all and im sure my prayers will be answered very soon inshAllah.i had a great eid bcoz my parents r here they came on 11th of Aug  for one month.so my sahoor,Iftar and taraweeh were amazing with my parents Alhumdullilah.we attended mashAllah all traweeh prayers.... and it was mashAllah so beautiful.. i really do miss that time which we spent in Ramadan.
Sara,khawlah,hasina,honeyz how r u all?
sister baby Maryam hope that u and ur family will be fine.sister C long time no post?

Sofi...do offer 2 rakha of Salat ul Hajat daily.and pray in sajood.inshAllah My Rab will give u what u want.bcoz He loves us more than 70 mothers  

Sadya.


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam guys,

Hope ur all gud!

Meet up! Sounds nyc! Can I ask wot happens in meeings and wer r dey! Sorry to sound so dumb   jus never been to 1 before!


----------



## Guest

wa alaykum salam zainabr,

well the plan is to either go for a meal or even coffee with sisters on this thread. the one we are arranging at the moment is for the sisters in london, or those who can travel to london! So far,  24th sept seems like the best date.

eventhough im organising it (kinda!), i dont really know what goes on, but I thought it would be nice if us sisters can meet up in person...


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone

As a veteran of this thread (!!   ) and having previously organised meetups I can say that attending a meetup was one of the best things I ever did. We had lunch, we talked, got to know each other and now 3 years on we still have lunch, talk etc! Alhumdulilah I got a whole new circle of really close friends, who I have supported through treatment, adoption, 5 babies and who in turn celebrated with me when I was pregnant and who also got me through the lowest points of miscarriage (I love you all: Shahshah, Iman, kittenpaws, soni and my other friend whose FF login I can't remember!   ). 

Zainabr - Just think of the meetups as a fantastic opportunity to get a whole new bunch of friends who will understand what is about to happen without having to explain the whole process to ( as happens with friends in real life). Hows things with you? Your Guys appointment should be coming up soon, inshallah let me know what happens so I know what to expect in October!  

Sofie - My advice re the meetups is to organise the date on the 'open' page here but PM people the location and time so that you know exactly who is coming. Also get peoples mobile numbers so that they can let you know if they get lost/delayed.

Dreamer - Alhumdulilah I'm ok, I'm trying really hard to beat off a couple of kg that I put on over Ramadan so inshallah I'll be the right weight for my appointment in October. Inshallah praying your babies arrive safely   

Regarding the number of embryos put back in, I think it depends on age. Ideally the plan in general is to reduce twin pregnancies but if you are over 35 (thats me officially an old timer now   ) then they put 2 in to increase your chances as your chances are reduced.

Inshallah looking forward to meeting you all   

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Jasmine3

AoA Sisters - a belated Eid Mubarak to you all!!!

Sorry I went quiet again,, I had a darn sickness bug (courtesy of my DH) so have been out of action for a few days. (the only remotely amusing part was me projectile vomiting into my SIL brand new bathroom sink - she has a cleaning OCD   

Following my recent m/c I had my follow up appointment with my consultant on Saturday and thankfully no molar pregnancy issues etc and all other results are normal, although Im still flipping bleeding though 15 days after procedure and I am really fed up!  Apparently the consultant said my screwed up retroverted Uterus is plumbed like a U bend you get under your sink, so the stuff is pooling and then coming out whenever it feels like it which is why its stop start  and not just coming out once and for all !! Great! 

I also waited eagerly for the consultant to come up with a cunning plan as to what he was going to do next with my treatment but unfortunately he came up with NOTHING! – He said I had already had most tests (I had level 1’s done at Care Notts previously) and that there wasn’t anything else he would do.  He doesn’t think its an immune issue as Ive successfully implanted twice, and he doesn’t believe in all the tosh on NK cells, infusions immunes etc  - So Im no wiser or further forward at all. 

The only thing he suggested was rolling the IVF dice once more to see if I get lucky, but to wait to November before I try again as he is concerned that I need time to heal having had two ERPCs in three months... he also pleaded with me not to get pregnant/try naturally in the near future  so I could heal

Not sure what I do or where I go from here – I think even if he had sent me out with a tube of smarties to eat one a day, atleast I would have felt I was doing something different.....

Sorry for lack of personals.. but big    to all those cycling or waiting to...  

Jx


----------



## ilovekids

Salaamz,

Are there any people on this forum from lancashire? I'd love to make new friends! x


----------



## sam12

Salaam,
i'm new to this site and just saw this thread so here i am posting , i'm saman from manchester, anyone from this area ??


----------



## Tasneem

Salaams all. Just popping in to say hi. Hope everyones well. Xx


----------



## Vissa

Salaams all

I'm booked for EC for Friday - it seems to have taken ages as I have been stimming for nearly 2 weeks now. I've got 12 follicles that are ready and another handful just behind so   that I get a few good eggs inshallah! Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## Tasneem

Vissa, Insha Allah all will go well on Friday.
You've come so far already, hang in there.
Love and duas. Xx


----------



## Sara786

Salam sisters,

how r u all 

i started my iui on monday and the injections im giving myself, i find can sometimes can be quite painful and i bleed alittle after, and feel abit naseous.

any tips on injecting

the bit of weight i lost in ramadan seems to be creeping back with these injectibles   

sopihe-i think i should be ok to meet on the 24th sept and at what time inshallah r u guys planning cant wait to c u guys in person


----------



## Guest

As salam alaykum

Regarding the meet up, I think the 24th seemed like the best day.  Can we do between zuhr n maghrib? Location either central or east lonodon ...I was thinking white chapel or Bethnal green...pls let know what u ladies think. The only restaurants I've been to are maeda grill and Lahore kebab house  in White chapel....suggestions would be great!


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams

Sophie - for me it would be so much easier to get to central london rather than east london. Didn't you have some ideas before ramadan for zayna in central london?? If you are stuck for ideas in central london I'm sure we could all help with some. Time wise, I'm easy just more towards daytime than magrib would suit me.

Salams to all the newbies   

Sara - don't worry about the weight gain, apparently every one goes up a clothes size and then go back to normal afterwards

love to all

love
Snowbelle


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam guys,

How's every1?

Meetup idea sounds really amazing! Would b nyc to put faces to names!
Dnt kno if I can do 24th tho as hav to go to my sister in laws party dat nyt! But I would luv to cum so mayb if its in the early afternoon I could make it!

Visaa gud luk for ur ec! IA all will b fine!

Snowbelle jus struglin to lose dis extra weight dat came on in ramadhan! I hope it goes ok! Jus went to the information evening! It was ok but nothing we didn't kno!jus praying the 12 sept goes well!
How r things wid u? 

Hope every1 else is gud!

Take care


----------



## Vissa

Thanks for all your dua and well wishes, took trigger shot last night and now just looking forward to getting these eggs out. Inshallah I have at least one good one   

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Guest

as salam alaykum vissa hope everything goes well for you insha'allah!  : )


----------



## dreamer86

Vissa insha Allah it goes well for you


----------



## Guest

salaam sisters,

having one of those days today...! : (  need to talk to someone...i manage to lose a few lbs during ramadhan, but since starting AF and taking mircogyn I feel very bloated and  fat! I hope that my BMI doesnt go any higher! 

Today my friend told me shes expecting number 2, number 1 isnt even a year yet.....mashallah its great news, but cant help feeling like I have a total emptiness in my life and although I have DH ...I dont think thats enough for me Feel awful for wanting more.

My colleague came back from patenity leave.  Mashaallah his wife got pregnant straight after their wedding! LOL! And they have a lovely baby boy.  The way he was talking about everything made me soooo happy, mashallah they make wonderful parents. 

My sis in law is due this month too....So there are babies everywhere I turn!  

Ive had 2 slices of chocolate cake - self pity makes me hungry LOL


----------



## Vissa

Salaam Sophie82

My SIL is 4 month PG and is making such a big deal out of every twinge etc, I feel like telling her to just shut up and be grateful that she is PG -  but of course I have to bite my tongue.  I know what you mean about being bloated, I am normally size 6-8 but I look like I've shot up to about a size 22 (ok slight exaggeration I know!!) but as I am sure is the case with you also, it is not real fat so bring on more cake!

hang in there!! xx


----------



## Guest

lol i wish I was size 8!!Im size 12, but i cant do my trouser button up! No more cake, supposed to go gym ...but really cant be bothered....Somebody kick me LOL


----------



## honeyz

Salam all, with regards to the meet up, I was looking at some places for ideas on where to go, check em out below and see wht u think..
Or if you have some ideas put em down. Then we can have the place fixed.
We have all had our share of bad news, I am sure. Now lets party  
http://www.levant.co.uk/ - they have a lunch menu for £12.95, 12pm till 3pm.

£25 per head in the evenings. 
They have belly dancers on some nights. Middle eastern food. They do however sell alcohol.

http://www.tamarindrestaurant.com/ they have an offer on for lunch menu. £17.99 for 2 courses
staff have verbally confirmed halal status according to http://www.zabihah.com/d/London+1743+Tamarind/ so if you choose this one, we would have to find out properly

http://www.tiffinbites.com/menus/restaurant-menu indian bhel puri and dhosai. Has been certified halal according to zabihah.com, they do however sell alcohol

http://www.delima-restaurant.co.uk/home malaysian food, doesn't look too posh nosh.

http://www.galleriarestaurant.co.uk/ do not knw prices. Persian menu

http://www.roosterspiripiri.com/food/ peri peri chicken. Verbally confirmed halal status

http://www.nandos.co.uk/ peri peri chicken. Chain of stores. Reasonable pricing.

http://www.oscarswhiteleys.co.uk/menu.htm halal on the door. Mexican.

So guys these r just a few, I found on the zabihah.com.
About the putting on weight, yes guys it comes with the territory, but when I asked one of the nurses, she said nope mayb uv just had too many burgers  
Good luk with those going through treatment..
Soni and kwawlah, r u guys gona b able to make the meet up?? 
the more the merrier..

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Guest

thanks honeyz, theres also some places on HMC website.

http://www.halalmc.net/certified_outlets/certified_rests_tways_london.html

Ill have a look at the other links you sent too!

i think lunch time would be better, I know it will take me a long time to get to central as the district/circle line doesnt run every wkend!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## dreamer86

I agree lunch time is better  , will you girls feel comfortable with me coming as i am pg i know how hard it is to see others pg when you are trying I have been there so understand please don't hesitate to tell me i won't mind or hold it against any of you insha Allah


----------



## Guest

I think it should be ok dreamer. the more the merrier!


----------



## khawlah

Salaam everyone
hope all you ladies ok vissa ia you'll have lots of eggs! 
Yes honeyz ia I will be coming as long as it's not in my 2ww
Sophie - daytime it's better for me too sorry haven't has chance to pm u. Also would prefer in central london as anything else would be to confusing for my small brain!
Don't feel guilty about a slice of chocolate we all deserve it now and again!
Dreamer- alhamdulillah everything is going well for u
Afm- had my blood test today waiting to hear if can start ia all will go smoothly this time


----------



## Vissa

Salaam ladies. Had Ec this morning and got 14 eggs... Will find out tomorrow how many fertilised but feel so worried because DH sample that was frozen from his pesa wasn't great quality. We asked if they wanted to do another extraction but they said a second sample would most likely be similar. Oh well, in Allahs hands now, inshallah I have at least one embryo to put back, please make dua. Still, very glad they got some eggs and that stage is over!


----------



## Jasmine3

Congrats on your bumper crop vissa - will make dua that they all fertilise sucessfully inshalla    
Khawlah - fingers crossed that your bloods are ok & that you are good to go i/a   

Dreamer hope things are going well with you  - are you starting to have pregnancy symptoms now?!!!

Salams to everyone else

Jx


----------



## Vissa

Hope all the lovely ladies are well inshallah. Just had a call from clinic and out of my 14 eggs, 11 were mature and 9 fertilised!! So happy, was worried none would fertilise. Please make dua they continue to divide and grow.  

I pray everyone on this thread gets their bfp inshallah ameen xxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone

Vissa - mashallah 9 fertilised eggs!!! Inshallah treatment will suceed!      

Khawlah - inshallah your bloods go well  

Dreamer - looking forward to seeing you, inshallah I think you coming will be excellent as it provides hope for us all   

Jasmine - How are you? 

Sophie - Central London would definitely be so much easier for me rather than having to come into the centre and then go out to East London.

Honeyz - what a mean nurse!

Zainabr - Inshallah I hope next week goes well, I'm still trying to eat as little and exercise as much as I can!!

Inshallah hope you are all well

love

Snowbelle


----------



## dreamer86

salaam alaikum girls

Jasmine- How are you hun? Yes symptoms many lol name it I have had it   from ms to nose bleeds..

Thanks Sophie and Snow belle will be lovely to meet you all perhaps I can help answer some questions to those due to start IVF or ICSI as I have been through it insha Allah let's see how I feel nearer the time too as I have been house bound by DH ever since we found I was Pg..

Vissa Congratulations sis that is brilliant Insha Allah they go to day 5 and it's blastocyst and you get some really good grade embryos ameen.Are you just putting one embryo back then?


----------



## amina001

salaam alaikum girls

just wanted to say Ive been reading your posts, and i would love to join u guys! Ive read all the treads, went back to the very first page and it just seems like Ive got to know u girls, what u've been through and everything else! some are very similar stories to mine. anyway i wantto get  ivf done, not sure if I'm making the right choice. nhs gave me a price,  not sure if we can afford it, would like some advice, i'm really scared to goin ahead with this and then if it doesnt work, i dnt know what i'm goin to do. plz love some advice thank you 
amina


----------



## khawlah

Salaam ladies 
I've started my 5th IVF ia it will be the one to get me to my goal! albeit after a shaky start
Jasmine- how are u sweetie? Feeling a bit stronger. like I I told u was gonna b on short protocol but rang on day 1 they told me mr t wants me on long protocol! I was so upset I told them they had originally agreed to short protocol! So had my apartment booked on that basis. Anyway long storey short yolks them to do what's best in terms of best response and they going with short protocol now. Started stimulating drugs on saturday eve! Ia well keep u guys updated. 
So anxious about this as it's my 5th Ivf not including FET! Ya'Allah make this successful. 
Vissa ia you will get to blastocyst stage and get ur bfp
Sara, how's ur iui going?
Honeyz what's the latest with u?
Amina-U r more than welcome To join us. With regards to IVF u can get 2 funded cycles on the NHS from what I understand but the waiting list is bit long only downside. Also make sure go to hospital with good results research the clinics check stats etc make informed decision. Unfortunately one of the side effects of IVF is possibly a failed cycle  look at me on my 5th! But that's not to say itwon't work ia only need one good embryo so I'm told!
Anyway that's enough from me I'm on roller coaster of IVF so bismillah here goes!
Love to all xxxxx
Sadya- you're awfully quiet sweetie hope all is well xxxxx


----------



## Vissa

Inshallah khawlah this is the one! I'm going in today for 3 day transfer, they have 2 good quality ones to put back. Would have been nice to go to blast but the others are not great. They also want to freeze one other, so out of 9 only 3 made it. Let's hope they stick inshallah!!!


----------



## dreamer86

Aww Vissa may Allah swt bless you with a pregnancy will make dua for you, sis also keep making that Ibrahim dua and I would advise full bed rest I know a lot of people say it makes no difference but I felt it helped and NO SWIMMING or exercising picking stuff up etc ask DH to take over for 2wks insha Allah so all you have to do is light housework.

Khawlah sis you are in my duas may this time be the one you get pg ameen, will keep you in my duas.

Aminah welcome salaam alaikum i also did NHS we paid for it but it works out cheaper than going fully private, we did the transport service which means we did all our treatments as in drugs scans and egg retrieval at st heliers hospital but the actual transfer of embryos we did it in a private clinic called The Bridge clinic and it was all included in the price.In Total including paying to freeze one embryo it came up to£4000 which is not bad  but we are also on the NHS list. We did ICSI.


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum sisters. 
Hope you are all well! I need some advice, Im hoping that I will be starting my injections on Friday iA after my baseline scan. But Im going to the inlaws for the weekend, I dont want anyone to know that ive started my treatment...So if I brought a cool bag or box would that keep the injections ok?  I have lots of family at the inlaws and I want to avoid awkward questions!


----------



## dreamer86

is this your first injections as in buserelin I think it's called? If it is the first ones they don't need to be cold or anything i just had it in the same bag it came in through the whole process so any bag should be OK.


----------



## Guest

I will be taking gonal f


----------



## dreamer86

uhh that is different from what I took sorry can't help maybe someone else can insha Allah.


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams
Hope you all had a good weekend   

Sophie - why don't you post in the ask a pharmacist/nurse section, failing that ring up clinic or even ask a pharmacist.

Zainab - how did your appointment go today?

love

Snowbelle


----------



## khawlah

Salaam ladies wanted your thoughts my acupuncturist is also chinese herbalist and wants me to take some chinese herbs only if I want to wanted to know your thoughts should I or shouldn't I? And has anyone taken them in past and if so what was ur experience?


----------



## amina001

Thanks khawlah and dreamer for making me feel welcome, can u still get funding from the NHS for IVF even if u have a child?


----------



## khawlah

no aminah I don't think u can but check with ur pct  
Do u already have a child?


----------



## ilovekids

Hi everyone,

My urologist told me today that the NHS may no longer provide funding for IVF/ICSI treatment. Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## amina001

yeh Khawlah i have a lil boy, but realy want to give him a sibling!


----------



## dreamer86

yep if you are not on the list from before you will not get funding apparently it's being stopped everywhere. In My area they have stopped putting people on the list only those who were on the list from before November last year will continue to get funding.


----------



## honeyz

Salam 
Well done Vissa MA tht is a fab no of eggs, Praying thy all doing wht they are supposed to now IA.
Welcome to the thread Amina..
Good luck to to all those simming at the mo, Praying this is ur turn IA.
The girls tht are already preg can ofcourse come to the meet up, It would b great to see and hear some happy stories too.
Thats interesting about nhs funding stopping, Really? I havnt heard of this yet..not that I can get funding any mor as I hav had mine but I do knw of girls that are about to go for the first time, I better tell em to get their skates on pronto..
ATM I had my uterine biopsy done at Dr Gorgy's yest and surprisingly it wasnt the worse thing ever,Had read so many horror stories b4 I went in tht I was almost shaking wen he told me to lie down. He also suggested LIT so am looking for good deals to athens so I can have it done there.
I hav got my initial consultation in argc on the 26th sept.  So am trying to get everyting tested and done so as not to delay the cycle.


Khwalah I am so pleased you hav starting stimming sis, U soo deserve this and I pray that it is 5th time lucky for you Inshallah.  I am bak home now but if I knew u were in London this weekend gone I would hav loved to hav met up with u. Anyway hope to see you in the meetup Inshallah.


Lov to you all
x


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum sisters

Sorry in advance as this is a long post 

Hope you are well?

khawlah - I have tried acupunture before, it was good for me to de-stress, but i did not see the phyical difference. I was also given tea and ginseng tabs to take, but as they tasted quite bad I was able to take it everyday. For me, it was also quite expensive as each accupunture session was about £30 and the herbs ranged from £25 -30. Theres a thread deciated to it on FF: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=388.0
Maybe someone on there has had good experience on how its helped during IVF/fertility.

I've decided just to take pregnacare and omega 3 tabs at the moment.

amina001 & ilovekids- Hope you are well? I was told my consultant that you only get NHS funded IVF if you or your partner have not had children before. I am allowed 3 NHS funded cycle, but if I am sucessful with the first cycle then I will not get anymore funding. The 3 funded cycles are only if the first cycle is not sucessful and you are given 2 further funded cycles. Does that make sense? This means you will have to pay for the treatment. You can always check with your Primary Care Trust, I know that the funding for IVF will be reduced in the future.

AFM - Well my medicines arrived this morning, so I was at home. I was supposed to come into work as soon as the meds where delivered but I decided to do some cleaning and ended up dismantling the whole flat!  Took me all morning to finish everything. Also I've got the correct list of the meds:

Cetrotide 250mcg vitals - 10
cycolgest pessaries 400mg - 75
Gonal F 900iu - 6
Ovitrelle 250mcg - 2

The Gonal F and Ovitrelle have to kept in the fridge, Ive brought a cool box as Im at the inlaws on weekend and then off to cardiff for 3 days. Feeling really nervous about doing the injections as I hate needles and am the biggest wuss in the world!

I just wanted to check how do I dispose of the syringes?


----------



## ilovekids

Thanks everyone for your replies. Well, i am not yet on the list. We are still awaiting blood test results for my DH (his SA results show azoospermia). And undergoing tests. Not been transferred to St Mary's in Manchester yet. Hope there is still funding by the time i get there, if we need to have icsi/ivf. I'm still secretly hoping everything will be fine and we can concieve naturally. Make dua for us. xx


----------



## dreamer86

sophie you should have received a plastic box in whic your suppose to return to the clinic once you finish the treatment :/ maybe give them a call.


----------



## positive4eva

salaam sisters

hope ur all gud

wellcome to the new ladies.
thats strange i also haven't heard about stopping funding for ivf. I'm offered only 1 cycle
also for the sister who asked no dey dnt offer free cycle to couple wid a child

khawlah gud luk hope u get pregnant wid dis cycle. i have heard alot of positive stories wid acupuncture and ivf together so   it works 4 u 2. I'm also planning to start acupuncture wid ivf. 

snowbelle my appointment went really well. thankfully bmi was no prob as it was 29.4. we had forms to fill and she done a scan. hubby was asked to giv another test which both of his wer fine! they already had our bloods done so no problem der. she checked all the results which she said wer fine! only concern she did hav was overies already had lots of follicles. so she said dey wud start me on a low dose and do my scan on day 5 rather than day 9. 
so now waiting for my cycle to start and than ring in for a nurse appointment.
not long till ur appointment too but i wudnt worry its not as bad as it looks!    i ws like flying in the end! 

look forward to the meet up

gud luk to the rest    

take care


----------



## Vissa

Salaams- when I went to the gp she said the pct would not fund me at 36... I think she dis not know what she was talking about and just gave me the brush off. In any case I didn't wa
To wait up to 18 months which is the waiting time with my trust. Anyway, we decided to go private as not to waste any time. It has cost a lot, 3k for Ivf, 1.5k for sperm retrieval, 1k for icsi, £500 for genetic tests and 1.5k for the drugs..... And this is our first go! The cycle itself was not bad and I would not complain too much if I had to do it again, the killer is the cost and waiting to find out if it worked.


----------



## dreamer86

salaam alaikum girls

I have my own blog that I started when I first started treatment it helped me keep positive and also gave me something to do while going through the process and the best thing is no one knows who i am it feels great being able to talk about it freely.

http://justwantone.blogspot.com/

/links


----------



## Guest

dreamer86 , thanks for the link to your blog, its nice to put things down into words, I was thinking of doing an IVF diary on here too


----------



## ilovekids

Best of luck Vissa. Hope everything works out.   xx


----------



## honeyz

Salam guys
hope ur al well.
With regards to the meet up, am not sure if I can make the 24th now.  As I prob will b in london on the 25th and 26th and then going out to athens on the 27th.
Then again wen u guyz confirm a time Iwill try and make it on the 24th just cant promise anyting as this athens trip has com about.
Lov 2 u all and good luk
honeyz.x


----------



## amina001

Yeh i have one, whats the PCT?


----------



## amina001

thanks Honeyz, i'm hoping to get sum tips of ur girls on how to get pregnant before i'm 40!


----------



## Guest

Pct us primary care trust,  It's details would be on any letters from your hospital


----------



## amina001

one questions ladies, if ur tube is blocked, can docs unblock it?


----------



## dreamer86

Vissa am thinking of you hun hope your ok insha Allah   

Amina am not sure   did they not tell you?


----------



## khawlah

salaam everyone hope you are all ok 
thanks to the replies about chinese meds i think i'll give it a miss this time
and just stick with acupuncture
Vissa - how are you? have you had your embryo transfer yet?

Sophie- what is happening with meet up have we finalised a time and place?
IA I will endeavour to be there providing its not egg collection day for me.

zainab- when do you start treatment? glad initial appointment went well.

honeyz- have a good trip to athens hon hope to see you at meet up.

aminah- i don't think they can unblock your tubes the ivf is way to get around it

and if i've missed anyone hope you're ok. Sadya you've been quiet i hope all is well.  

I think its outrageous that the pct are stopping funding of ivf!  Its ok if you can
afford privately but not everyone is that privileged.

AFM-I'm on day 6 of stimulation so far so good ia it will continue and end with positive outcome    
i'll try and keep you guys posted, May Allah give us all the prenancies that we desire.  
ok bit late at night so got to go bed early start tomorrow 
wsalaam


----------



## Vissa

Salaams all

I'm well - had the transfer on Monday of 2 x day 3 grade 1 8 cell embryo's so just sitting tight until test day. We also managed to freeze 2, one was a grade 1 8 cell and the other was 7 cell grade 2. 

I've been listening to Sura Maryam every night and doing loads of dua, at the end of the day, it is not up to me but Allah - so we shall see inshallah!!

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## dreamer86

Alaikum salaam Vissa

Alhamdulilah I am am glad the transfer has gone well insha Allah take it easy no hot baths or swimming no hoovering or mopping just light housework and make sure you drink lots of water insha Allah. I pray you get pregnant ameen.

Khawlah great to hear from you sis   will make dua for you sis I   it all goes well for you not long now insha Allah 

Hope everyone else is well insha Allah xxx


----------



## Tasneem

Salaams Vissa, thinking of you and praying for you. Insha Allah all will go well.


----------



## Vissa

Dear everyone - thanks so much for your duas, means so much, especially as another persons dua carries so much blessing.


----------



## positive4eva

gud luk vissa hope it goes well for u


----------



## amina001

hi what do u girls think of IUI? why did my doctor say its crap?


----------



## Guest

As Salam alaykum sisters
Huge apologies in advance, can another sister pls take over the organisation of next weekend meet up, I'm having a really horrible time at the moment just things getting be stressed and upset, I don't want to cancel as everyone was looking forward to it.

I'm won't be posting for a while, do I hope everything goes well for you girls inshaallah!

Sorrrrrry!

Xxxx


----------



## dreamer86

wa alaikum sophie 

I won't be able to attend either next week insha Allah


----------



## diya80

asalam o alikum,

khawlah im fine...how r u ?
sara i got ur pm..nice to hear that thing r getting normal.
sofi best of luck and vissa u wil also be in my prayers.

how is everyone else?hasina long time no post??honeyz how r u?

dreamer i hope that u r doing great.


----------



## khawlah

Walaikum as salaam  Sadya   we've missed u on here! U in Ipswich yet?
I'm fine alhamdulillah waiting to trigger now almost half way through treatment! What's new with you?
dreamer and sophie-how everything is ok with u......
Vissa- how is the 2ww? Hope u taking it easy!
Salaam all tc xxxx


----------



## khawlah

just out of curiosity is that ur pic?


----------



## khawlah

Lol I think it is u


----------



## diya80

u r always right


----------



## khawlah

Mash'allah ur really pretty! 
So what treatment u going for IVF or IUI?


----------



## Vissa

Salaam all, hope you are all well inshallah!

2ww seems to be going by quite fast, I am 6 days in. Have had cramps in uterus area since last tuesday and got woken up the other night by a couple of really sharp twinges in lower stomach. I've got all the side effects possible caused by the cyclogest so no idea what is going on inside my body. When i go to bed at night, my legs have started going really numb and restless which is a little bit strange. In some ways, I'm really scared to test next Monday, never mind about testing early - in fact I'm thinking of just not doing it!! Going to have a little afternoon nap and then going to make a nice roast lamb dinner for tonight. Hope you all enjoy the rest of the day inshallah xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams girls,

Vissa- oooh those cramps sound very promising  try to stay sane! Xxx

Well we got back yesterday off our holiday so havent had time to catch up yet with everyone's news but I'm going to have a read up later Inshallah


----------



## Jasmine3

Vissa - from my experience AF symptoms are exactly the same as pregnancy ones, this is what makes the 2ww so darn fustrating and difficult  - will make dua for you  

Khawlah - Hope your doing ok hun, keep that jar of achaar ready.....!!!

Salams to all the other lovely ladies 

AFM nothing much to report, Ive been trying to exercise more in these last few weeks, in an effort to shift the extra lbs I have been carrying!! - I think I took the "taking it easy " too literally during my IVF and Pregnancies...!! Thankfully my cycle seems to have returned to normal, and AF is here bang on time, so hopefully my body is back to normal again.  Have to wait for another two more cycles before I can get back on the IVF rollercoaster.

Big     to all
Jx


----------



## honeyz

Salam All , good to see ur bak sadya.
Dreamer and sophie hope u guyz r ok Inshallah?
Whose pic khwala > i didnt see no pic.
and Jasmine hun, mayb u shud go see a miscarriage specialist like khwala did or Dr Gorgy like I did and get the complete picture as to what is going on. If you can get preg naturally u might not even need ivf. The tests are very expensive and you can either hav em al or pic n choose,but I think they prob worth it in the end. chek out immune faqs by agate.
som of the tests are level 1 blood tests, level 2 chicago tests,hysto, uterine biopsy,thyroid antibodies,karyotyping,Lad, dq alpha, mthfr and a few others.
I hope im not repeating myself to u, if I am then I am sorry, Iv starting loosing track of my posting what where.
welcom bak isobel,  vissa praying 4 u, aminia I think it depends on ur situation, its not crap for everyone.
everyone else   
lov to all
x


----------



## khawlah

Honeyz- sadya had her pic up earlier she's gone shy on us and taken it off I think 
Jasmine- I'm fine alhamdulillah thanks for askin g had my trigger injection today got egg collection on tuesday ia it was bit touch and go whether they were gonna give me trigger because of possibility of me having OHSS which is funny cos I have low AMH!  Been feeling nauseous the last couple of days but increased my water intake and feel better alhamdulillah.got to go epsom for intralipids tomorrow! Joy!  
Sadya-don't worry about doing IVF a lot  of us on here have been through it at least once and some myself have lost count! If you have any questions or concerns feel free to ask ia will do our best to answer them. 
Isobel-welcome back hope you feeling fresh from your holiday!  I usually piles of waking and ironing etc to do. need another holiday to recover from post holiday work lolz!
Afm- had trigger today egg collection on tuesday then waiting game to see if anything to put back ia there will be and I'll have my achar ready ia (jasmine  ) transfer will probably be next sunday ia


----------



## diya80

thanx khawlah...just need ur prayers..and i wasnt shy..i put my pic and some one sent me pm that i shouldnt put my pic


----------



## dreamer86

wa salaam alaikum girls

Isobel-welcome back hun   you was missed how are you?

khawlah-congrats on getting this far insha Allah will   for you that it all goes well i.s.a

honeyz- what is happening with you at the moment?everything ok?

jasmine-2 months will fly by i.s.a keep up the exercise 

Vissa - Your cramps very very promising i.s.a it is good news i hope your taking it easy girly  I had major cramping one night that i was up at night crying and really thought it was over so decided to test as i really thought it didn't work and got a shock when i saw that positive sign   so hold in there sis.May this time be successful ameen.

Safya- How are you sis?

Sophie-Hope your felling a bit better sis insha Allah things calm down a bit for you 

Amina,Tasneem,Zainab and anyone else I have missed may you all be in the best of health and eeman ameen

As for me not much symptoms at the moment and just going   waiting for 12week scan


----------



## Vissa

Salaam ladies... Glad you are all well and hope you're having a nice day inshallah. Still having the odd twinge and cramp but no bleeding. Uterus area feels quite heavy at times like af is about to start. Suffering nausea and other cyclogest side effects. I just want to know the result and get the wait over and done with. One thing I find really relaxing is listening to sura maryam which I do every day. I'm having real trouble sleeping and having weird dreams, I wake up at least a couple of times a night cos I'm so restless. Good thing I'm off work this week as it means a nice afternoon nap every day to make up for it!  

Typing on my phone so bit hard for personals but does not mean I'm not thinking about each of you xxxx


----------



## dreamer86

Vissa how long do you have left now?


----------



## Vissa

Dreamer - test date is 26 sep so still a few days to go!


----------



## dreamer86

ok well not too bad it will go fast insha Allah


----------



## Sara786

salams to all the girls,, sorry bin away

i thought i was having iui but im having ovulation induction and timed intercourse,,  i really wanted my dh involved and go through this process with me so far hes got away with it lol   

i feel horrible after the trigger shot and getting pregnancy symptoms and im put off food, can wait to test inshallah 

hope its all going well for u all im not on ivf but early stages so any help n advice would be appreciated

BIG    to all of u

may allah swt bless us all ameen

whats happening about the meer up


----------



## daisy17

Salaam ladies it's my first time on here and I can say it's a releif to find some sisters on here going through the same thing! I've been reading all ur posts, I've had my consultation and got my meds just waiting for af to come then I can start on day 24! We're going through icsi, inshallah it'll go all well I'm just very nervous about it all. It's our first time at any sort of fertility treatment! Inshallah inhope it all goes well for ladies! Does anyone know of any special dua's for fertility? If so please could you pass it on.                                                      Any ladies in or near London? Or anyone attending Herts and Essex? Take care love to all x x


----------



## Vissa

Oh no.... I tested 5 days early and it was negative. Why oh why did I do it!!!


----------



## positive4eva

Visaa dnt worry I'm sure u jus tested too early! Jus do lots of dua nad sabr! IA u wil get a positive!


----------



## ilovekids

Hey Vissa.... Don't think about it too much (I know it is easier said than done) but don't stress too much. You may have tested too early, make loads of dua   , InshaAllah, you will be in my duas too!


----------



## diya80

vissa.. its too early to say abt result.so plz stay positive.   and pray..
its my friendly suggestion to all the ladies who r doing any treatment plz DONT test early..not even on the 13th day.positive thinking is very impt during the treatment.


----------



## dreamer86

Vissa I am sending   your way!!! It's wayyy too early to test insha Allah don't test again till OTD be   till then  

welcome Daisy


----------



## ilovekids

Duas for concieving:

Surah al anbiya ayat 89
Surah Alai imran ayat 38


----------



## Vissa

Lol, the   have scared me! I don't plan on testing again until test day. Please make dua for me - I don't know what the outcome will be but Allah knows best!


----------



## daisy17

salaam ladies!

How r u all? hope u all keeping well!

Thanks ilovekids for the dua's! i will look into this 2moro!

ive been ok just stressed out my periods havent come im a week late and nurse said i have to start soon as poss so that then on my day 24 i can start suprecur! ive done preg test came out neg so its making me even more worried about why i havnt started normally its 33-34 day cyle and always on time!


vissa good luck inshallah i know when the time is right u'll get ur    so lots of 

i'll chat 2 u guys soon isa!
take care x x x  to all!


----------



## Guest

As salaam Alaykum Sisters, Im baccckk!  

I hope you are all doing well insha'allah! Sorry I wont be able to do personals as Im at work  today...but I thought I'd post to let you know that Im feeling much better alhumidillah....I felt very stressed and tired last week....and it was a bumper week! 

My bro-in-law had a boy on Friday morning mashallah, 6lbs. So we had to go back to inlaws Friday night.. We were supposed to go Wales on Sunday so we werent planning on going back til inlaws til late on sat...so I was quite stressed with the packing and clearing before the break.

I also had my baseline scan on Friday, which was clear mashallah I was worried about cysts because of the PCOS.  I was shown how to do the injections aswell.  I had a really rubbish time at hospital...waited ages for scan and then had to wait ages for nurse to show me how to use injections.  And then to top it off, they lost mine and hubbys blood test results - so I had to wait another hour to have that done! Such a rubbish, thankfully my boss let me go home instead ofgoing back to work!

Had such a lovely time in Wales, we went mountain climbing and visited some touristy sites. Looking forward to going back insha'allah! I started the gonal f injection on Monday, 300ml. I have a scan tomorrow, I hope it goes ok.....Inshallah

Regarding the meet up, I still wont be able to attend this weekend unfortunatley. 

Thank you for keeping me in dua's!


----------



## ilovekids

Salaamz everyone  ,

Daisy: You me be starting your period late because you've been stressing in the last month or you have had a change of diet. I have found that that happens to me.

sophie: so good you had a great time in wales! I love going to wales too. Good luck with everything!  

My DH had blood tests on 12th and we still have no results. Please   for me!


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone
Sorry I haven't been around its not been a great week. Lots of things really getting to me. Its just been really stressful. I won't be able to attend the meet up, just so fed up of everything. 

On top of it all I'm really stressed about our appointment in 10 days. My weight is on the cusp so not sure I will be able to get it down on time.    

Anyway I haven't had a chance to read through everything but inshallah everyone is ok. Sorry I won't be able to make it on saturday but hope you all have a nice time.

love to you all

Snowbelle


----------



## Guest

as Salam alaykum
I hope everyone eslse  is doing well! Just a quick update from me, I had my first scan last week which showed ovaries and lining was fine.  I started Gonal F 300 on Monday and I had my second scan this morning.  The lining is 8.1 and there are 9 follices in total less then 10mm...Im not sure if this is good or bad, im feel quite nervous at the about it! Im starting the Cetrotide tonight too.


----------



## dreamer86

salaam alaikum Sophie all the best sis you have folicles so that is good sign alhamdulilah stay positive insha Allah,may Allah swt make it easy for you ameen.

Snowbelle sorry your having a hard time at the moment Hun don't stress you will be ok insha Allah they will still start you even if your a lil bit overweight just work hard from now till then insha Allah you are in my duas Ukhti.


----------



## Guest

thanks for that dreamer...insha'allah the follicles grow over the next few days! Im just trying not to get to stressed out! 

Snowbelle - I was feeling exactly the same last week....fed up and stressed....May Allah (swt) make it easy for you. its really horrible when things get too much! Insha'allah things will get better!


----------



## positive4eva

salaam guys,


Hope ur well! 


Snowbelle plz dnt b stressed!   i can totally undersatnd about the weight problem! was losing sleep over my appointment! def recomend for u to do the atkins diet only hav  protien and salad! truely believe dats wot done the job 4 me! even if ur bmi is slightly above 30, they will giv u a go IA! pray u get the same doc i got she was really nice! dnt forget their scales showed me less! they really are not as bad as I thought!
Gud luck! ia u will get der! plz dnt stress!


Gud luck sophie wid ur treatment! ia all will go well!


Sorry ladies on my pone wich is playin up!
Take cre


----------



## Vissa

Sad to say af came today so it's def a negative. I don't feel as gutted as I thought I would, will recover and do it all again asap! 

Thanks to all of you for your support and dua. Xxx


----------



## dreamer86

Vissa i am so sorry hun   may the next time be successful ameen.


----------



## ilovekids

Hey Vissa... Best of luck next time!   

May Allah give us all the best in life, because only He knows what is best for us! Ameen!


----------



## honeyz

Salam all
Sophie    those follies grow nicely!
snowbelle dnt worry IA do what ever you can until then I dnt think the clinics are tht strict about bmi.
Vissa hun, I am so sorry   I am glad you dnt feel tht gutted may Allah giv you strengh to get over this hard time and recover and do it again. The drs will have a better understanding as to what they need to do/change next time.  Inshallah things will work out.  
Hope everyone else if fine and doin well.
Iv got my consultation app at argc on monday, iv heard so much about tht place am quite looking forward to seeing it. then flyin off to athens on tues for hysto and LIT treatment.
khawala    4 u.
Luv to u all


----------



## nus

Asalaamulikum sisters,
hope you all really well,
my name is nusrah and im actually emabarking on icsi and soon to have my transfer, im nervous yet again but have trust in Allah, please could anyone share any advice....
I pray Allah makes it easy and smooth for you all and removes the difficulty ameen xx


----------



## diya80

any one can tell me that how many brazil nut i should eat per Day?


----------



## nus

Salaams sadia 

hope your well and your treatment is going smoothly, im new on ff.
as far as im aware that brazil nuts contain alot of selenium, very good for the opposite sex regards to there sperm quality. but in general nuts are very good to eat i guess in moderation evry other day perhaps. 

sister goods foods for fertility are : (taken from zita west's guide to fertility)
ginger, chicken, eggs, black pepper, red peppers, oats, wheat germ, kidney beans,
onions and leeks, root vegetables, shellfish, beef, millet, sea vegetables, walnuts, sesame seeds. 

nusrah x


----------



## isobel snow drop

Sadya I always had about half a dozen a day to aid implantation  xxxx


----------



## dreamer86

wa'salaam alaikum sisters  

Alhamdulilah welcome Nusrah 

Sadya may this cycle be successful for you ameen, i know what you mean that is how i felt when i started my icsi cycle insha Allah just stay positive and make lots of dua  

Hope everyone else is well, i too wonder if the meet up went ahead today??


----------



## daisy17

Salaam sisters I havnt been on here for a while been busy with work! Nusrah welcome! I'm new too, so I know how u feel, ISA u'll be fine, where bout are you from?  Sophie good luck! ISA Allah know best and will give u good results!                                                                                                                                                          Vissa I'm so sorry to hear about ur news, please still try to keep positive. Allah knows best and I'm sure inshallah it will happen for you!  I'm still waiting for my af! Cant believe I'm now 12 days late! I had this last yr when my pocs wasn't good! I'm just praying that my period will come and be ok so that I can start injections! Inshallah I will just stay positive! Salian to ladies who I've not mentioned hope u are all ok and keeping positive! Take care


----------



## daisy17

Sorry salaam to all! Stupid iPhone!


----------



## Ruhy

Salam sisters, hope everyone is well, welcome to the newbies  

Not been posting here much, just trying to occupy myself with other things and think about being pregnant too much which will make me depressed!

I hope everyone's dream of becoming a mother comes true one day in sha Allah


----------



## nus

Salaams sisters

hope your all well im new on ff i'm going to be undergoing my transfer this following thursday im alittle nervous.... can anyone give me any advice ...

nus x


----------



## khawlah

Salaam all sisters sorry on phone so can't do personals but just thought I'd update you all on what's happening with me had egg collection on tuesday. Today is embryo transfer so plz all make du'a for me having 2 embryo transferred one blastocyst and one compacting. then the dreaded  2ww starts!
Sis nus-welcome to the thread, best thing to do is relax and read surah maryam also consider having acupuncture pre and post transfer if you can easily. I'm sure all the other sisters will tell you their experiences/advice. 
Wsalaam
IA I'll write a more detailed message later xxxxx love to all and best of luck to anyone going through treatment you are all in my dua's


----------



## daisy17

salaam sisters 

im feeling really low and upset today! my close collgue found out shes pregnant and everyone said we'll be pregnant togather! shes been trying for a while and im really happy for her but just brings it back and reality hits hard!    

Im even more confused and stressed now coz my af still hasnt come and its been 2 weeks! ive dne preg test came out neg, but the wierd thing its my Dh seems to be very adamant that my last af was on round Eid! but i always make a note in my diary but i dont have anything and i really cant remember if iwas on then or not!    so im gonna speak to the clininc 2moro see what they say coz my mind is blank! they said i need to start my end of sept, but if i had my af then that'll set it back to first week of oct!  ahhhhhh just dont know what to do! feel like screaming!

I dont know why but from day one when we 1st started to try i just knew it was never gonna happen naturally! did any1 else feel like that? i think thats why im so positive bout icsi! im just praying that it'll work for us! Inshallah!


Sorry bout the rant ladies! i had to let some steam off! im just going to see what the nurse says and wait i guess!

hope everyine else is keeping ok, take care inshallah x x x


----------



## nus

Salaams khawlah, thanx for the advice sis x


----------



## Jasmine3

Daisy17 - Just a thought hun, just incase i/a........    have you tried a different brand of preg test?? - I had been testing for a week with one that was supposedly super sensitive and it kept on coming up BFN......AF was late by 6 days

I then reluctantly used the clear blue (which was less sensitive) and finaly saw a BFP!!!  - Out of interest I kept using the supersensitive one, and it wasnt for another week that it finally came up BFP

Tests dont always work in the way that they should!!

Big     to all

Jx


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum sisters, 

I hope you are all doing well insha'allah and i pray that you blessed with healthy, pious children soon! : )

thanks for all the lovely msgs and dua's.....I am really trying to keep postive throughout this experience   

sorry for cancelling the meet up. Insha'allah we can meet up before next eid. 

My period finally finishes last night, I feel so much better now - I was really worried as it was quite heavy   but apparently thats normal if you come off the pill.  

The injections are going ok, im doing the gonal f but im finding the cetrotide quite difficult. My hubby is mixing and injecting me, but i always find that injection makes me itch... 

I have another scan on wednesday. insha'allah it will be ok and then I will have a date for EC


----------



## diya80

asalam o alikum,
ladies i need a quick reply...in taking Gonal F injection and having flu from the last night..i dont think that it is bcoz of the injection bcoz i have the stuffy nose before the injection..should i take any med or let it go?


----------



## Vissa

Salaams everyone - just wanted to pop my head in and say thanks for all the dua. I feel much better about the negative result and am trying to arrange a follow up with my clinic. I will try again as soon as I can inshallah. It has been such an huge learning curve and I feel so much better prepared for my second cycle - everyone on here has been so supportive and kind. Thank you!


----------



## diya80

vissa ..got ur pm and in the reply lots of 
                    
                                        &
                                          

May Allah bless u,me and all the sisters..Allah humma  Ameen.


----------



## khawlah

Sadya for flu just take paracetamol and continue with gonal f


----------



## daisy17

Salaam ladies! Hope u are all ok ISA, I'm ok I'm a lot better now!     Spoke to the nurse at my clinic, she said not to worry, just that whenever my periods do start I have to start suprecur on day 24. then ISA Itll be 4 weeks from there for ec! My Dh was right I didn't note my period date! But weird thing is dat I can't even remember! I think it's just stress!    I really wonder sometimes what I would do without ff it's just moral support and info that helps ladies like us mentally and emotionally!    Take care keep positive!


----------



## ilovekids

Salaamz,

Hope everyone is okay. Just a quick question. I've noticed that many people on ff going for fertility treatment are trying to lose weight. Is weight a major issue with treatment? I have recently been putting on alot of weight, i call it comfort eating. What are the weight limits? Is there a certain bmi? Can i be slightly overweight?


----------



## khawlah

Assalamu Alaykum,
Join us in spreading the word: www.truepatience.com
, a project by Mum Loves Me. The issue of infertility is indeed an emotional roller coaster for many sisters out there and we are keen to reach out and let those sisters know that they are not alone. In the launch of this project, we are starting off with a webinar where Dr. Shahnaz will address key issues which sisters trying to conceive are facing. Dr. Shahnaz is a Naturopathic Doctor and has a lot of experience working with many sisters suffering from infertility. Join us and spread the word of www.truepatience.com
-- Mum Loves Me Team At the Heart of Motherhood

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## khawlah

Just thought I'd share, that web page with you sisters


----------



## daisy17

Salaam ladies! Yep I'm afraid to say it u need to be bmi of under 30! I was 31.2 at my consultation and nurse said unless I lose some weight I won't get nhs funding! So on my Tia appt I managed to get to 30! She said that's ok but I can't let it get more! So I'm trying to keep off chocs etc but I call it comfort eating especially if I get a bit low and sad! So I've told Dh no more chocs! If I do he can take it away from me! Chat laterz x


----------



## Vissa

I have to fill in a form to tell the clinic the outcome of my treatment-when I started bleeding heavily 5 days before otd I knew it was over. I had clots ( sorry tmi) and it stopped suddenly today, rather than gradually. Anyway, on the way home from work I suddenly decided to stop and buy a test. I am really confused because a faint second line showed up after a few minutes. Could it have been a chemical preg? I don't see how any embryos could have survived the 4 days of bleeding. Can anyone help? I stopped taking the cyclogest as soon as I started bleeding cos I was sure it was af and the Ivf had failed.


----------



## diya80

vissa...Allah can do anything     
its better to go for a blood test instead of HPT.
i will


----------



## dreamer86

I would say continue doing cyclogest and ask GP for a blood test and test again tomorrow in the morning see if there is any change i     it's good news for you vissa


----------



## daisy17

Salaam.  Oh vissa u hope it all works out for you, but the girls are right get a blood test done first to be sure of anything.  .


----------



## Vissa

I did another test this morning and it was negative. I'm going to leave it ... I've got my review in 2 weeks and I just want to get on with life. Allah knows best...!


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum sisters, 

Vissa - i think a blood test the best thing to do to. Contact the nurse or the consultant, see what they can advise.

I had my scan this morning, still only have 9 follicles - only 4 are 10mm.  The rest are less.  Im getting worried as its seems they havent grown alot since Friday. I have another scan on Monday, insha'allah it will be ok...Im i just worrying for nothing? : (


----------



## diya80

sofi        and lot of   
if  Allah wants to bless u then no matter whats the size of ur follicles.inshAllah  HE WILL bless us this time.
i just read a story that a ladies had 3 blastocyst and still got bfn...
Allah knows better.Allah's will can change everything.as He said in the Quran..that whenever He wants to do anything He just Says 'KUN' and it happened.(SubhanAllah)
offer ur Salah and pray in Sajood.He listens us And loves us Alot    
and believe me Allah is really really Ar Raheem & Al Kareem.  
so be positive and leave everything on Allah.we can just try and pray and the rest is ..only in His hands.


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum my dear sisters,
hope that u All will be fine..
vissa,Khawlah,sofi..u r in my prayers inshAllah.and its my request that plz do remember me in ur prayers.
i just read a very beautiful note so i m going to share this with u sisters..vissa specially for u...  

When a Mother washes her child, the child cries profusely. Someone may ask “Where is the mother?” She is there. “Why doesn’t she comfort the child?” she is the one causing him to cry. ”Why?” Her child was dirty and she wanted to clean him so she could hold him in her arms again. This is what Allah does with us when He gives us hardships; He cleanses us so we can get close to Him again..subhanAllah  
And 
God answers all prayers in 3 ways, "Yes" because you deserve it, "No" because you deserve better and "Not yet" because the best is yet to come.....  subhanAllah

i do pray that May allah keep us close to Himself but without hardships bcoz we r not very stronge.and give us what we want.Ameen.


----------



## Vissa

Ameen Sadya!!!


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Ladies
Sorry I haven't been around lately, so much is going on and on top of everything I am getting super stressed about my appointment on Tuesday,

Daisy and Ilovekids- yes for NHS funded treatment the BMI has to be under 30, most clinics have a weight which is significantly above that where by they are allowed to refuse treatment but anything above 30 and they are very keen to encourage weight loss. My advice would be definitely try not to comfort eat as it could affect when you get treatment.

Sophie -         positive thoughts hun, inshallah you only need perfect egg for things to work so try and think quality not quantity. Inshallah relax and inshallah allow your body to do the rest. I think drinking lots of milk helps at this stage.

Vissa - sorry to hear about your BFN inshallah next time    

Isobel - did I see you see here? How was your holiday? Inshallah hope you had a good time.

Inshallah please pray that our appointment does well on Tuesday

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Guest

thanks for the dua's sisters! I just need to stop stressing : /


----------



## diya80

my dear sisters try to recite this ayah and do Istaghfar as much as u can and give sadqa(charity).

In the name of Allah the Most Beneficent, The most Merciful ! The famous dua which is..... *La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin (There is none worthy of Worship besides You, You are far exalted and above all weaknesses, Surely, I' am from among the wrongdoers) *that was recited by Hazrat Yunus AS inside the belly of the fish/whale is described in Surah Al-Anbiya (21) verses 87 and 88 as follows: "And remember Zun-nun, when he departed in wrath: He imagined that We had no power over him! But he cried through the depths of darkness, There is no god but thou: glory to thee: I was indeed wrong! So We listened to him: and delivered him from distress: and thus do We deliver those who have faith."[21: 87-88]


----------



## isobel snow drop

Vissa- I'm sorry honey and yes it does sound like a chem pregnancy,   you heal and feel better soon Inshallah. 


Sophie- try not to worry as these follicles grow quickly so you may be surprised by your next scan  

Snowbelle- don't be worried about Tuesday lovely    That your time is coming very soon Inshallah . We had a lovely time thank you infact a little bit of me wants to go live there! Xxx

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## daisy17

salaam ladies! hope u are all keeping well and optimistic!

ive been busy with work and family, not too well either today keep felling sick, i was in the shower in the morning and vomited! i get nauseas when AF is due, but never this bad! DH thinks i should do preg test but i've got this feeling that its just stress and im coming down with something.

I took my Lil niece out today to an aquarium she's only 18 months old and she loved it! she's really close to my husband and totally loves him to bits!    i think by the end of da day he started to feel that it should be our own kids that we take out. i spoke to him and just said not to worry our time will come isa! all we can do is pray! 

sadya thankyou for the dua's they are very comforting at times like these, i think its also what keeps us going having Iman and something to look forward to im sure our duas will be accepted. 

take care ladies remember take each day as it comes, keep positive about the future! and keep   for us all, pls also remember me and the other ladies in ur duas, as we are all going through the same thing! x x x


----------



## diya80

ladies..at the 6th day scan(1st scan ) ..how much the uterus lining should be?


----------



## dreamer86

not sure sadya it is different for everyone on my 6th day scan my lining was still thick so i had to continue the meds and come back again the following week to check lining. Was yours thick? because if it was it's nothing to worry about insha Allah.


----------



## Vissa

Salaaam Sadya - on my first scan my lining was 6.8 and had the triple pattern. My follicles grew really nicely throughout and my lining maintained the triple pattern throughout.  I ended up with 14 eggs and grade 1 embryos with no fragmentation.  Every stage went according to the textbook, I did not hear the clinic make a single negative remark about my cycle or express worry at any stage  yet it still ended in BFN. 

I think my point is not to worry too much about linings, follicles etc. Inshallah Allah will make this cycle a success for you regardless of what your scans show!!!!!!


----------



## diya80

wasalam vissa  
thanks for Ur reply...today i was really thinking abt u and was abt to sent u a pm.  
im not worried..Alhumdullilah not at all..bcoz if Allah wants to bless me then no one can change this.inshAllah.we cant even breath without Allah's will. we r just trying and praying Bcoz this is what our prophet (SAW) said to do so and the rest is in Allah's hands inshAllah.He listens our prayers,seeing our effort so inshAllah He will bless me.


----------



## dreamer86

Ameen Sadya   That was exactly my attitude when I was going through my treatment only towards the end I cracked but even then i still remember 2 days before OTD i layed with DH and cried and held on tight to him and said it is Allah's will it hurts but we know it's always for the best ,I kept telling myself it is Allah's will and I have to accept it and honestly it helped me a lot!! May Allah swt make this journey a blessed one for you Sadya and may you be successful ameen.    Allah swt says for us to put our trust in him only and submit to him only when we truly submit fully to him with everything in our lives will you then find content no matter the outcome insha Allah.


----------



## diya80

thanx dreamer    just remember me in ur prayers


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum,
hope you are well, went for another scan this morning, follicles still arent big enough...Im getting ready fed up with this all, lets see what they say at the next scan on wednesday


----------



## khawlah

Ws
Hang in there Sophie IA it will b fine. Have they adjusted your dosage? might b worth having a word about it?


----------



## Guest

Nope they havent adjusted the dosage, they took blood today so hopefully I will get a call later today. But Im still not getting my hopes up about this whole thing, ive just found it very emotional and distressing (due to other factors) experience...

Qadar Allah - what ever is meant to be....


----------



## khawlah

You're still very young and it's ur first IVF I can imagine it's stressful I remember ine all ur hopes and expectations. The process is highly emotional on it's own and doesn't help when there are other factors in the equation. It does you in physically and emotionally! but sweetheart like u said it's qadr Allah!


----------



## Guest

hi khawlah - thanks for your msg...I definitley do not feel young anymore !!  I just feel completely left out, all the family and friends have children....And I feel very alone alot of the time, I thought having a baby would fulfil my life, I just didnt realise it was going be hard getting to that point! Sometimes I just feel sorry for myself! : ( I think I should be positive - sometimes thats just impossible


----------



## dreamer86

Sophie and Sadya how is things now?

I have my 12 week Nuchal Scan tomorrow please make dua that my babies are still alive and they are healthy  please we will also get the results tomorrow so feeling quite nervous.


----------



## Guest

Hi Dreamer... I hope your scan goes well insha'allah... hope those two little cuties are growing well in your belly : )

Ive just had call from hospital...i still have to take the same dosage of gonal f....I was really hoping that they would up the dosage!

Lets see how wednesday pans out!


----------



## khawlah

Sophie
-you're not alone in thinking like that sometimes so hard  to muster up PMA. I'm the eldest and my younger sister has 3 kids and my husband is the eldest too and his sis has 3 kids as well and all my cousins who got.married after are breeding like rabbits! And I always expected it to b that I'd get pregnant then my younger siblings as it should b in my head anyway 
and trust me when I say I've spent plenty of time wallowing in self pity. But the thing we have to remember and hold onto is our imaan and faith in Allah (SWT).
And look at the ppl with kids they have their own set of problems teenagers getting into drugs extra marital sex disobedient to their parents mayb Allah is trying to save us from that heartache and give us good  children in the hereafter. Sooooooo even when u have kids the problems go on just a different set.
Dreamer- wow 12 wks have come round fast Ia hope all goes well
Xxx to all and salaams


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone

Sophie - Honestly, you really aren't alone in finding things hard. We all do. Not a day goes by that I don't read a story of whoever getting pregnant without trying etc. It always hurts because thats the nature of things   just remember you need to relax right now so that your body can do what it needs to do right now rather than concentrating on stress.

Dreamer - inshallah you will see two lovely strong heartbeats tomorrow and both babies bouncing around.

AFM, I've got my hospital appointment tomorrow I honestly feel sick with fear that this is it. I can't do anything else but I don't know what I will do if they don't accept us or find more problems. Please pray it goes well

love to you all

Snowbelle


----------



## diya80

asalam o alikum,
snowbelle  best of luck my dear,InshAllah everything will be ok    

sofi just try to stay positive although its really hard o do right now..Do u remember that Ayah in which Allah (subhan ho wa ta'ala )said..Inna ma al usrri usra..means there is always comfort after every difficulty.just pray and do lots of istaghfar.this is what we can do

khawlah lots of  dua for u     

dreamer best of luck for ur scan inshAllah ur both babies will be fine ..i do pray that May Allah give u healthy and saleh babies inshAllah.   

Sara how r u doing


----------



## ilovekids

Assalamu alaikum,

Dreamer, best of luck in your scan tomorrow. IA both babies are healthy.

Best of luck to snowbelle too, i hate going to appoinments too, especially when things look negative.

Sophie and khawlah, i feel the same as you both too, it seems like too many people around me are getting pregnant very easily, some of them got pregnant unplanned! I always used to think it was easy to get pregnant. But when i feel down, i've learnt to try and keep positive, because only Allah knows best and He knows when the timeis right.

Be grateful for everything you have, because what we have is by far alot more than what we don't have!


----------



## daisy17

Salaam Ladies

Its been quite a few days since i was last on here, I've noticed lots of busy schedules too! Good luck to everyone with appts this week!  

Ive been ok came down with a horrible cold so had to take some time off from work!    Alhumdillah I'm feeling a lot better now though! Still stuck at the same situation cant start my Dr injections until my AF comes! my dates are so mixed up and I'm just confused now which is so not like me! i always write them down etc, so i don't know whats happened this time, Ive decided that if AF doesn't come by wed I'm gonna go to the doc!

Ive been having weird dreams too, all about me being preg! hoping its a sign in some way! its strange coz i don't sort of believe in that sort of stuff but i do get strong feelings sometimes, e.g before i was trying or even thinking bout trying i would have dreams about kids and babies all the time, then just out of the blue it all stopped! thats when i had a double period "a reaction to the pill" and since then Ive never had a dream about kids etc only on 2 exceptions, and i believe in a way it was a sign from Allah! As some things developed and changed in or situation with fertility!

Oh i don't know! maybe I'm being stupid!  

Anyways snowblle and dreamer Best of luck! I'll be thinking of you   

Take care ladies! I'll be back soon for another chat, its getting late and Ive got work in the morning


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam every1
Hope ur all gud!
Jus a quik msg to wish gud luk to every1
Snowbelle gud luk wid ur appointment! IA all wil b well and u wil start ivf soon! Do let us kno wot happens!

Dreamer IA ur scan wil show both of ur babies fine!

Ilove kids wel said the more grateful we r the more we get! Although sumtyms its very hard! IA reward isn't far!

Sophie gud luk wid ur treatment! I totally understand how ur feeling! I Feel the same way but try and stay positive! IA u will hav children wen the times right! Everything has its tym!

Sadya and kawlah gud luk! May Allah reward u!

Daisy dnt stress! IA gud news is not far from u

Sorry if I'v missed any1! But IA every1 will get a BFP and rewarded with lovely kids!

Afm I'm jus waiting 4 my injecions and spray to arive! Its my day 21 and I'm sartin the spray today! Feeling very nervous but hoping everythin goes smoothly! Hope 2 months fly by so I kno the results! Keepin sabr IA!

Take care
Lots of luv


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum,
jizakallah zainab.inshAllah everything will be perfect with ur treatment.    
khawlah im        for u.


----------



## khawlah

walaikum as salaam one and all 
sadya - jazakullah for your     i need all the du'as I can get i,m going loopy waiting  . good luck tomorrow   ur in my dua's 
snowbelle - ia all goes well with your appt today
ilove kids- well put my sis! but by us expressing our feelings on here is not to say we are ungrateful for all the things we do have alhamdulillah just by living in UK we are immensely lucky having no worries about food and water and other basic requirements. May Allah make us of the sabreen and remove our bashri weaknesses.


----------



## positive4eva

salaam

Snowbelle how was ur appointment? IA it must hav gone well!


----------



## dreamer86

salaam alaikum girls

Just to let you know that it was all smiles today at our scan both babies are well and seem healthy results came back good too Alhamdulilah ,it was so amazing and so emotional for me and DH. little one (baby2 )finally caught up with baby 1  and was so active kicking and moving it was so beautiful i will never forget today's scan we are actually 2 days ahead and are 12w and 5 days  subhana Allah even if tried to thank Allah swt it would not be enough.

Snowbelle how was your appoinment?


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam Ladies
Dreamer - so pleased to hear your news, thats fantastic    to hear both babies are doing well. Inshallah they are going to continue to grow really well.

Sophie Inshallah you are staying positive

Zainab are you ready to start sniffing? 

Unfortunately my appointment didn't go the way I wanted.

Anyway I hope you are doing well

love

Snowbelle


----------



## ilovekids

Congratulatons dreamer, so happy   for you. xxx


----------



## positive4eva

snowbelle so sorry ur appointment didnt go the way u wanted.    Allah knows best. IA he has got something better planned 4 u.


----------



## Vissa

Salaams all - hope you are all well. I have my review for 18 October so inshallah I will have more information on how to move forward with my second cycle. I just want to get going again as soon as possible. 

Snowbelle - sorry your app did not go as you hoped. Inshallah things will work out one way or another.

Dreamer - excellent news on your scan. I am so happy for you!! 

Sadya - hope EC is fruitful inshallah! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxxx


----------



## Guest

As Salam alaykum sisters hope u are well

Snowbelle sorry appointment didn't go well, iA things will get better !
Well I had my final scan today, alhumdillah ! Feeling a little more positive and happy! My ec will be on friday inshaallah.  I'm taking my trigger shot at 1.30am tomorrow ! 

You are all always my prayers!


----------



## positive4eva

Dats great news sophie MA!! Good luk 4 friday IA all will go smoothly and soon u wil get a BFP!! 

Hope every1 else is gud

Xxx


----------



## khawlah

Ia hope all goes smoothly with egg collection sophie
Snowbelle sorry to hear abt ur appt how it's not a full stop in terms of your treatment just a delay.
Vissa- hire u get some answers at ur follow up


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum
just to let you know my ec has been cancelled, I took the overtrille injection late. So upset. please pray that I have sabr becoz i dont wanna go through again. Im so dissappointed in myself. I got this far and messed up at the last hurdle


----------



## Guest

As Salam alaykum...I'm doing ec today, pls make dua for me...


----------



## diya80

wasalam,
im praying for u..       
inshAllah u will get the best result.


----------



## dreamer86

sophie-insha Allah it goes well ukhti and you get lots of them ameen.

Snowbelle- How are you hun?

Khawlah and sadya - How is things progressing?

Zainab-Has your injections arrived yet?

salaam alaikum to everyone


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum
thanks sisters for well wishes, they found 7 egg mashallah! : ) So im happy, i just have to wait until tomorrow for the call from the lab....I know its not the amount of eggs that count but the quality. 

I thank Allah(swt) to keeping me positive and sane throughout this whole process! : )


----------



## diya80

Alhumdullilah Sofia...
7 r good we just want one or two..inshAllah...they will fertilise and  will grow nicely.May Allah give us all..healthy and saleh kids ameen.


----------



## isobel snow drop

Alhamdullilah Sophie- 7 eggs is wonderful. Bet you were so scared yesterday when they cancelled?! Xxx


----------



## Guest

Yesterday was extremely hard, I've never felt bad.. I know there's no guarantees that they will fertilize. I'm just thankful to Allah (swt) I got this far.  I hope you all are doing well inshaallah


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam,
Hope ur all well!
Sophie hav u heard bak from the lab? IA it will b gud news!
Sadya, dreamer, visaa and ilovekids how's it goin?
Snowbelle hope ur gud!
Gud luk to every1 in treatment!


----------



## diya80

wasalam Zainab..Alhumdullilah im fine.
how r u?


----------



## Vissa

Salaam zainab, I am well.... Got my review soon - I just want to hurry up and do my second treatment!!


----------



## khawlah

Salaam one and all   
Dreamer - jzk for asking alh.I'm ok
Sophie-ia they will all fertilise and good news will be round the corner for
Vissa - good luck with follow up
Zainabr - good luck with treatment ia wish u all.the success
May Allah (swt) bless us all naikh saleh healthy children.    
If I missed anyone sorry on phone so can only scroll back.so.far.
Remember me in your du'as


----------



## Guest

As Salam alaykum sisters, sorry for not posting earlier.. I git call from lab and 6 fertilized mashallah..Ew are very hsppy, et inshaallah on Mon or wed...just feeling very tired today ...I miss my caffine....3 weeks of no dizzy drinks, tea and coffee, getting withdrawal symptoms LOL.. on phone so can't do personals! Sorry


----------



## dreamer86

Alhamdulilah sophie so glad to hear 6 fertilised   insha Allah get plenty of rest, about caffeine be prepared to go without it for sooo much longer insha Allah i can def say I MISS MY COFFEE!!   your in my duas sis xx


----------



## positive4eva

salaam ladies
hope ur all gud   
sophie congrats MA dats so gud, I'm so happy 4 u. IA ur bfp is not far   

khawlah I'm OK, treatment is going well so far, hope ur gud IA

visaa IA dis tym will def b the ryt 1 4 u!   

sadya I'm gud thanx. hope ur treatment is going well IA   

afm well its my 5th day of sniffing, its really startin to kick in now, i feel so pressurised to make dis successful.
jus keep worrying wot to do and wot to avoid. wot do u guys think? wot to eat and wot to avoid? wot can help to make dis work? soooo much stress
jus praying it works   

sorry to go on

gud luck to u all

IA all will go well 4 every1

love to all


----------



## diya80

ladies...
can i have 2 cups of  lipton tea with milk
or totally have to stop taking tea/?  i dont drink any fiizy drink.just tea but not stronge.


----------



## diya80

one more question.....milk is impt after et??i drink low fat.
i know im getting


----------



## khawlah

Sadya-no caffeine at all is what my clinic advices during treatment and suggest 1 litre of milkand 3 litres of water
u can have decaffeinated tea


----------



## ilovekids

Salaamz to all,

Zainab, i'm fine, just enjoying this month of no appointments, we got a review in november to discuss what happens next.

Sophie, that's great news. Inshallah u get a BFP.

Hope everyone else is good too.


----------



## daisy17

Salaam everyone hope you are all keeping well. I'm on my phone so can't really chat! Just wanted to pop in and say hi! . I can see everyone has been busy, there hasn't been ant development with me, still waiting for af, it's been so long now I'm just really fed up!  Sofia ISA everything will go well for you, ISA you'll get ur   ISA take care ladies I'll be back soon! X x


----------



## daisy17

Salaam just another quick post, if my periods are not regular can the ivf icsi still work or not? I mean like ladies whose periods are not reg what would happen in their situation? I'm just curious! My af still not here been nearly 2 months! I'm normally reg! I've got an appt at the gp tonight, feeling so rough I've taken a day of sick! Take care w salaam x


----------



## Guest

Yes ivf icsi does still work. I don't have regular periods so had to take medication to regulate cycle


----------



## daisy17

Thank you Sophie, I'll see what my gp says then contact my clinic see what they suggest, last time spike to them they said just to wIt but that was 4 weeks ago. X


----------



## Guest

OMG girls I just read my last post 


sophie82 said:


> As Salam alaykum sisters, sorry for not posting earlier.. I git call from lab and 6 fertilized mashallah..Ew are very hsppy, et inshaallah on Mon or wed...just feeling very tired today ...I miss my caffine....3 weeks of no dizzy drinks, tea and coffee, getting withdrawal symptoms LOL.. on phone so can't do personals! Sorry


LOL I was soo out of it! It doesnt make any sense LOL : )

Well I had ET, alhumdillah it went well! : )

I got a sheet from the hospital which says avoid the following: Dates, All Nuts, Papaya, Pawpaw, Pineapple, caffeine
Drink atleast 2 glasses of milk and 2 litres of water.

May be off FF for a while so that I dont go crazy at every twinge! You can still PM if you have any questions or just to say HI

I just want to say, I hope everything goes well for all you ladies insha'allah..I feel so fortunate to get this far Alhumidllah...And I could not do this without the ladies on here! You support and advice has also helped and kept me positive!

I pray for all of you everyday that Allah (swt) give us sabr through the downs and that we will all be mummies to pious healthy children insha'allah! : )

Love Sophie


----------



## daisy17

Salaams, 

Sophie: Im so happy for you! isa everything will go smoothly over the next 2 weeks and you'll get    just stay calm relaxed dont think bout it too much! good luck  

Well i went to th egp, and they didnt really say much i dont know what i ws expected them to say or do!    but she said to call my dr at the clininc and see what they suggest so i'll give them a call 2moro.

Good luck to anyyone else who has appts and those who are in the process   

salaam to all x x x


----------



## khawlah

Wsalaam sophie and daisy and everyone else that seem to be hiding  
Good luck sophie ia all will go well     
Daisy u sure.u not pregnant? that's a long time to be without period esp if ur normally regular 
Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## honeyz

Salam all.
Im still here and reading up on where everyone is and how thy r doing.
Sophie I pray IA it goes well and you get a bfp.
Iv neva heard about not eating nuts and some of the other things u hav mentioned before? what hospital are you with?
Khwala hun hope ur well IA.
Daisy if u r normally regular then I would test.
Salam to all the other girls daisy, snow,ilovekids,sadya, zainbr,vissa,isobel,dreamer and anyone iv forgotten.
ATM Im jst waiting for the witch to show so I can do the day 1-3 bloods and then take it from there. Prob com down to London  for day 10 scan after tht.
May Allah bless us all.
Ameen.


----------



## dreamer86

salaam alaikum girls 

Sophie well done your PUPO   all the best hun will keep you in my duas insha Allah.


----------



## daisy17

Salaam ladies,

So basically ive done about... 1milloin test over past 2 months all came neg, but did one again this morning again neg! so i called the clinic and spoke to the nurse she said to come in tomorrow! Going to do a scan and she said either give me some to make my periods come or start on the injections! im meant to be on icsi LP, so lets just see wat happens! Im a bit nervous coz i hate the fact that i cant do this the way it was meant to happen!

anyways please pray for me isa it'll all go well  

w salaam x x  x


----------



## daisy17

salaam

Where has everyone gone? hope i havent scared u all of  

Well just a quick update, i went tho the clinic and they did a scan everything was looking really good! Alhumdillah!   So the nurse has given me provera tablets to make my af come, and the BEST NEWS IS... she said i can start on my injections today! she said theres no point in delaying it all, coz its already been delayed!  

So go DH to inject! i was so nervous!    as he was gonna put the needle in i kept stopping him and saying duas and prayers! then he just stuck it in and told me to calm down!    

So i'll keep u ladies posted! is anyone at the same stage as me? hope everything is ok  

sadya, sophie, dreamer and everyone else (sorry cant remember all name)   how are you all, sophie hope everything is going well for you ISA!   

Take care lots of    and keep


----------



## dreamer86

daisy ALHAMDULILAH!!!   SOO glad you can now start sis may Allah swt make it easy for you now ameen


----------



## khawlah

Salaam 
daisy- great news inshallah it will go really well

AFM as you can see by my signature its failed yet again!      
at such a loss and so devastated have no idea what to do where to go. At one of the best clinics in the country everything went really well in the cycle and it implanted but decided not to stay WHYYY!! 
anyway sorry to bring down the tone   but just needed to share with ppl who know what i'm going through.
just so teary at the moment poor hubby doesn't know what to do with me.
but bring on the holidays! got a long break planned over xmas to help me get over it altho how much it'll help it'll involve seeing relatives   and could do without pity looks.
anyway i pray all those going through treatment or in 2ww wait i wish you all the best ia our time will come     
i'm gonna take some time out to heal but i'll still be reading all your posts   
Make du'a Allah gives me sabr to deal with the trials He has set for me 
hugs and kisses all round xxxx


----------



## honeyz

khwalah hun


----------



## Guest

as salam alaykum all  

Khawalah - I m sorry to hear about ure lost, are you able to find out why the mc happened.  i hope you are able to enjoy your holiday, sometimes you just need time away from it all ...... Please look after yourself!   I pray that Allah (swt) if you sabr during this hard time and insha'allah things will get better! 

daisy im glad the nurses have got you sorted and that you are able to start this cycle! 

Im praying for u all!


----------



## dreamer86

khwalah sis I am so sorry   may Allah swt give you sabr and strength to be able to move forward try to enjoy your holiday sis you are in my duas.xxx


----------



## daisy17

Salaam ladies hope you are all keeping well!  I'm ok dr is going ok even though it's only 2nd day lol,  khawala I'm so sorry to hear about wats happened, I'll remember you in my prayer may Allah give u sabr for you and ur Dh, it'll be good to just relax over the holidays, also sometimes being with family does help! Take care x x


----------



## Vissa

Khawlah, so sorry ... I pray Allah make it easy for you to heal from this. Look after yourself xxxx


----------



## positive4eva

Khawlah sooo sorry! May Allah giv u sabr and reward u 4 ur patience!
Xxx


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum
how is everyone?!!


----------



## TanyaL

Assalamu Alaykum sisters


----------



## ilovekids

Salaamz to everyone,

TanyaL, Welcome to the thread, feel free to talk about anything on here, there are alot of supporting  sisters, it has really helped me. 

Daisy, good luck with everything! Stay positive  

Khawlah, so sorry, may Allah reward you for your patience, and take care of yourself. Spend some quality time with your DH and try to stay strong!  

Salaamz to everyone else as well... May Allah give us all pious children.


----------



## daisy17

Salaam everyone, 

How are you all, hope you've all been ok and had a great weekend!   ive been quite busy! got a lot of family stuff going on, not all good   but inshallah should all turn round soon!

Sophie how are you? hows your 2ww? isa hope ur keeping well!   

TanyaL welcome! be free to chat about anything! during this time it can get stressful so u can load off any time!  

Ilove kids how have u been? 

afm i've been ok! bit stressed with family stuff but isa things should get better  , ive been taking burselin injections for dr, its day 6 so far and its going ok, i managed to inject my self!   which im sooo proud of  , i dont have any problems other than by 8pm im so tired but i think thats due to woek too. just hope my af come then i'll go for my scan after that isa things will go smoothly!  

take care everyone x x


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam ladies!
Hope ur all gud!

Sophie how's the 2ww goin? IA not long till bfp!

Snowbelle hope ur well IA!

Visaa, dreamer, khawlah, Sadia, Honeys, Ilovekids, daisy and isobel hope ur all gud and keepin well!
Sorry if I missd any1 
TanyaL welcome

Gud luck to every1 may Allah reward us all wid gud children
Take care
Xxx


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum
alhumidillah im doing ok, just waiting for the test date next week...had strange cramping after ET but nothing else since.

I went to inlaws on the wkend, as none of them know about the IVF really, but I did get the 'u 2 need to get hurry up' lol

zainabr - hope u are doing well

Daisy - I also found I was really tired whilst doing the tx, I also work so I think by the time I sat down from cooking and cleaning I just wanted to sleep! But Ive found my sleeping pattern has really changed, im usually asleep at 10ish and my bladder wakes me up at 5AM! lol.....

Welcome tanyal - hope u r doing well?

I hope all the other sisters are doing welll!


----------



## TanyaL

Wa Alaykum Salam everyone thank you all.
Im ok just got to wait til dec to see the consultant as my treatment was put on hold until DH had gone to the ED clinic so its a little frustrating waiting. They are wanting to give me some medication but as it is dangerous unless they get a full look at what is happening with him. Hes all sorted now. Sisters how do you cope apart from putting all our faith in the Almighty Allah of course... Any tips from anyone apart from praying. It is hard for me as I cant talk to my husband as he doesnt understand why it is so hard for me. 

I do pray to Allah for help but I still cant try and talk to my husband as it just ends up in an argument

Salams to you all and your family xx


----------



## daisy17

salaam ladies hope everyone is doing well inshallah

TanyaL, I know just how you feel! I think men as general do find it difficult to understand that for women going through this or even trying for a baby naturally is not as easy as it seems! My DH wasnt really bothered he kept saying "when Allah wants it'll happen dont stress" but i know its all up to Allah but i just had a nagging feeling something wasnt right from the beginning! we've been married 6 years trying for 3 and in all that time my husband only became serious about ivf on the day of our consultation! I think half of it the fact they dont want to accept the truth! I think i felt more pressure especially from his side with comments like why dont you want children? is something wrong with you? i've  had the most personal questions asked by ppl in his family and from even from people who had met me just once! he just didnt understand how i couldnt cope with it! alhumdillha now everything is fine and if someone says anything he'll be the first to shut them up!   sorry bout the ranting on    but dont worry they'll come a time soon when ur husband will see it all clearly and start to realise how difficult it is for you isa! 

Sophie as for inlaws dont get me started!  , as much as i love them they do go on! not a single person in my family knows what happening other than my mum and dad and work collegues! partly bocz my husband didnt want anymore gossip than there already is in our family  , but my parent only know basic that we are having treatment, they dont know that im on meds and how soon everything is going to happen! But keep strong once you get ur  isa then you'll have good news to spread and tell everyone!!

Im currently ok sorry bout ranting on a bit!   im feeling ok just very tired today i didnt sleep well last night or day before! so i was like a zombie at work today! ive got an interview tomorrow for a new job! im just praying that i can get it, but its going to be difficult bocz if i get preg then an dstart job i wont get maternity leave! also should i be taking this job coz its gonna be bit more stress and commuting to central london! i wasnt sure whether to apply or not but its such a good opportunity and my dream job! My dh said to apply if i get preg then turn it down! im really not sure if i should even tell then im going through ivf!  such confusion! isa things will work out!

Salaam to all the other ladies, hope you are all keeping well! take care x x x


----------



## Vissa

Salaams all - hope you are keeping well. Sorry for lack of posting, haven't really had anything major to say but I've been popping my head in just to see how you all are. 

I had my review yesterday and they said I can start again in November! There was nothing wrong with the treatment so they think it was just bad luck. I'm going to try short protocol this time. I'm looking forward to starting again but this time will be easier because I know what to expect. We decided to leave our frosties in the freezer for now, and do a fresh cycle while my eggs are still healthy. Inshallah it goes well....!


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum everyone...

best of luck vissa..May Allah make this easy and successful for u.amen.
how is everyone else??
welcome to all the new sisters


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams girls- just popping on to say "hi" to all the newbies  I know I don't post much but I do pop on to try to keep up with you all. Love and duas xxxxx


----------



## TanyaL

Salams to everyone,

Thank you for replying Daisy my DH said the same if Allah wills it will happen and I know he is right but it is just so hard. I really do think that it is taking over my life and I dont want that to happen. May Allah bless all of your appointments and treatments Ameen.

Wasalam


----------



## daisy17

salaams everyone!

only a short post, im not really in chatting mood, i didnt really sleep much last night, i had a really wierd dream, i dreamt that all the tx had happened and i got my bfp, but i mc or something, and the dr said i can never have children again and theres no point og trying again!   i woke up crying! and been so down and upset all day! called in sick and just said its due to ivf! my dh hubby was at work he does nights! so he came to wake me up and ic couldnt stop crying! so ive just been in bed! im going out for some air (need bread and milk too), 

has anyone else been like this too, i thought i should give sadaqa so i have donated, sorry just had to vent it out!    

take care x x


----------



## dreamer86

ukhti daisy i had nightmares before and after transfer, but islamicly when we have nightmares we should never tell them to any one insha Allah anyways bad dreams are from shaytan so don't stress over it am sorry you had that dream  

wa salaam alaikum to everyone


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Assalamu Alaikkum sisters.. 
am new here...cud any1 suddest a good infertility specialist in dubai? pls help...bn TTC 4 yrs


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum

wanna be a mommy, please try this thread:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237541.720


----------



## Katrina K

Salam everyone,

New on this site, in sha Allah everyone is keeping well and strong.

Pls pray for me as I am going in on tuesday to have my FET. IVF did not work last time.  TTC for 3.5 yrs now.  Keeping faith in Allah subhan talla. 

I'm in Madrid so language barrier is'nt great, but my doc is American.


----------



## TanyaL

Assalamu Alaykum,

My DH decided today that he doesnt want us to go through doctors anymore. I know due to not being able to ovulate properly I wont be able to have children now :-( He says that we must wait to see if Allah allows us to have children and doesnt want to use medication or anything else so please sisters pray for me that Allah will give us a miracle.

May Allah bless us all with children Ameen.

Wasalam


----------



## dreamer86

Tanya i had the same problem, make tea from olive leafs drink one cup every day start exercising everyday and eat healthy/cut out caffeine completely this will help improve ovulation insha Allah. The olive tea is prophetic medicine if you can get cupping done once a month insha Allah the sister will do it on the points which will help with ovulation insha Allah.


All the best ukhti may Allah swt bless you with children ameen


----------



## TanyaL

Assalamu Alaykum,

Thank you sister. What exactly is cupping? I also have endromesiosis so that makes it difficult too


----------



## dreamer86

alaikum salaam sis it is hijama a prophetic way of curing illnness the prophet swas used to do it.

http://hijama.com/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Vissa

Salaam dreamer - where do you get Olive tea from and what are the benefits?


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies... bfn for me...I'm just soo gutted...I haven't had any bleeding so I was hoping this was it.  Now planning to start going gym from tomorrow....I can't believe how fat I've gotten....makes me sick...really dont whats next.......


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salaams Sophie- I'm so, so sorry honey. I know how it feels and I remember that heartbreaking feeling. Stay strong and pray hard and you will get there Inshallah xxx thinking of you xxx


----------



## honeyz

sophie...so sorry u hav to go through this, Wishing Allah gives u sabar and strength to move forward 
Ameen.


ATM
Im coming down to london 2morw for around a month. Monitoring cycle then start IA,Plz remember me in ur duas girls and if anyone around the london area wants to meet up for a chin wag leme knw
xx


----------



## positive4eva

salaam 
so sorry Sophie hope Allah makes it easy for u   

hope every1 else is well

afm well im on day 6 of stimming, had blood test yesterday so still on same dose. hav a scan and blood test tomoro!

xxx


----------



## dreamer86

salaam alaikum

So sorry Sophie   May Allah swt reward you for your sabr ameen.

Vissa I don't know where you can buy olive tea from I just bought a minature olive tree and I used the leafs straight from the tree I would boil it then add honey or sugar and drink it, but am sure there is olive tea insha Allah.

My Husband is the one who found this out for me as he trained to do hijama but the teacher was also qualified in medicine from the sunnah as he is afghanistan,he is the one who told my husband to drink olive tea the beenfits is that it gets your hormones back in balance as the main problem with PCOS is that we have hormonal imbalance and the only thing that can control is either exercise metformin or the contraceptive pill but if you exercise and drink olive tea it will do exactly the same as the metformin and contraceptive pill.

The contraceptive pill is suppose to help with acne,hair increase and irregular periods

Metformin is to help put your hormones back to normal bringing back the balance and the exercise is also for the same thing.

Olive Tea has nutrients in it that can provide a cure for PCOS completely, if taken every day along with exercise.

We are also told in Quran about Olive oil and Honey and how it can cure any illness insha Allah.

I will ask my Hubby if he has any material on this but as it was the teacher who told him can't promise anything but I can say that I noticed I a change in me I stopped taking metformin through the whole of last year and kept  a regular exercise routine and drank my tea everyday along with a table spoon of Honey and date pollen mixed together and my acne calmed down I was not gaining as much weight and my period became regular and back to normal also the Honey and date pollen helps with infertility we got this from Morocco a friend brought it back for us as it is very hard to get but it is suppose to be very good insha Allah if both the male and female take it as it also helps the man's sperm Quality improve.


----------



## Vissa

Thanks dreamer, this information is very helpful.  

Sophie, I am so sorry to hear your news. Inshallah you find strength to pick yourself up and move on. Look after yourself xxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams

Sophie sorry to hear your news    

Inshallah hope you are all doing well

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum
thanks for the kind words yesterday. Alhumidillah im doing much better today.  AF arrived late on Monday evening, so just getting used to having periods again! We are going away for the weekend insha'Allah. 

Next steps for, I am in the middle of changing of hospitals so im hoping to start my second cycle soon insha'Allah


----------



## Katrina K

Salam sisters,

Had my FET transfer yesterday here in Madrid.  Now on 2WW!!!

Any advise on what I should eat not eat

in sha Allah everyone is keeping well.

xx


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam sisters
Hope ur all goin well!
Had my first scan today after 6 days of stimming unfortunatly all the folicles r very small only 2 hav grown to about 11! Feel so disapointed! I may hav to wait til the end of next week for ec! Blood test result later todat to kno if dey will change the dose I on which is currently 112 low dose as I hav pcos! Any advice on wot to do??wot shud I expect at dis stage?


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum

zainabr, the hospital will look at the blood tests and keep on monitoring the folicles. They may up your dosage. I was taking the injections for 3 weeks as the folicles were growing slowly. Continue to make dua, insha'allah it will all work out.


----------



## Vissa

Zainabr - I had 7 follicles at my first scan but managed to get 14 eggs. Each time I went for a scan I had more and more. By the time I was ready for egg collection I had about 15 big ones that were all roughly the same size and loads of smaller ones. I stimmed for 14 days in total. Sounds like it is still early days for you so please don't lose heart!! Inshallah you will get lots of nice follicles that have eggs in them!


----------



## positive4eva

Thanx vissa and sophie for replying! Jus got a call from the hospital about blood test so now they want me to low the dose to 75! Which is makin no sense to me! I thought dey wud increase the dose!! So anoying!! Hav to go bak tomoro 4 blood test! Dis really is confusing!!


----------



## baby maryam

As salamo alaykum dear sisters. I have not come on this forum for a long time, as due to the 6 mth separation from my husband because of the war in Libya- my brain was not at all with treatment. To be honest with you, it was a good break from medication... 
I have come back to Libya at the beginning of October... after a week long trip to Tunisia with my hubby (we went to the island of Djerba). 
I had a very stressful 6 months behind me and alhamdullillah all of that is over... now Libya is looking at a new future, without Gaddafi alhamdullillah. Yes, things are uncertain, but hopefully it will come out all right...
I still have no intention of going back to treatment, really have no strength for that rollo-coaster again. Maybe in a few months... right now, enjoying being close to hubby, back in my house and with ppl that I love.
I see many new names, welcome to all the new members! 
Good luck with all of you who are trying to get preggo or are curently pregnant... 
Salam alaykum.


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum baby maryam, good to hear from you, very glad you and Dh are together and safe, mA. 

Hope all the other sisters are ok too and looking forward to Eid next weekend insha'Allah! : )


----------



## baby maryam

Yes... Eid is next week mashalah... inshallah. May all of you have a wonderful time with your families inshalah and may your udhiya be accepted, ameen.

Sophie, sorry for the neg outcome of the IVF. I know it can be tough, esp the 1st one. Hang in there! U r still very young and it will happen for you inshallah.

Salamat to all other ladies ... it is kinda quiet here these days... miss you all!!! Salamat.


----------



## daisy17

salaam sisters

i havent been on here in a long time i hope youv'e all beenkeeping well inshallah! 

ive been ok, just busy with work etc! ive been on cycle buddies more as it keeps me up to date with ppl around the same cycle as me! 

ive got my next appt on wed, so inshallah i should start stimming   

hope everything else is well with you ladies whether ur in dr, stimms or ec or et, 2ww, hope inshallah it works out for u all!   

Eid is on sunday here in englandh inshallah, which will be nice as everyone in my family isnot working for once!    

take care x x


----------



## Katrina K

Salam,

Anyone had a FET??


----------



## Vissa

Salaam everyone - hope you are all ok!

Katrina K- I've not had a FEt but I do have 2 frozen embryos in the freezer from my first cycle. I was not sure if I should go for FET or a second fresh cycle but in the end decided to go for a fresh cycle.!


----------



## Katrina K

Salaam Vissa,

I had fresh cycle done in Aug- BPN 

On day 8th of my FET..Praying it works  

When are you going for yours?


----------



## Vissa

My clinic said I could do another fresh cycle after one normal af  but the normal af hasn't come yet! I started bleeding on 23 sep, just before my official test date and have had nothing since then. It is driving me mad because I just want to get started again. How did you find FET? Inshallah it works for you.


----------



## Guest

Hi a quick question, my period finished on Sunday. Since yesterday I've had dizziness and pain on my right ovary. Is this normal after BFN. I feel extremely tired too..? Is it worth going to doctor or shall leave it


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam sisters
How u all
Sophie I'd say u shud def go doctors! Hope u get better soon xxx
Vissa try not stressing! IA u will start ur treatment soon resulting in a lovely baby! Xxx
Katrina sorry cnt b any help as am on my first ivf! Good luk wid ur treatment!xxx
Daisy IA u will start ur treatment soon! How was ur appointment? X

Eid is around the corner now, how's the prep goin? 

Jus a quik update from me! Had a scan today after 13 days of stimming! Alls well got 1 folicle at 21 one at 19. A few at 16 sum smaller! Dey want me to do a higher dose tonite so that the smaller ones can grow! More for EC! IA praying it goes well! Keepin my hopes high! 
May Allah make every1 succesfull IA

Love to all
Sorry if I'v missed any1
Xxx


----------



## daisy17

Salaam sisters

Hope and that u are all well, it's late so just a quick updat! I had my scan today, nurse said lining is good 3mm, so I can start stimming!   both me and Dh feel releived that things are finally moving forward now! Got my dates for next scan and been provisionally booked in for 16th nov for ec! ISA things should go smoothly!   just    

Pls remember me in ur duas! As I do for all of you, may Allah swt give us all healthy and pious children!


----------



## Vissa

Great news sophie, inshallah stimming goes well! Hope everyone else is doing ok xx

AFM, finally af arrived this morning after keeping me waiting for 2 weeks. I'm so happy because I can start Ivf number 2 on my next cycle using short protocol. So all being well inshallah I can start in about 4 weeks from now!! Woo hooo!!!


----------



## Guest

vissa i think you mean daisy lol


----------



## Vissa

Ooops sorry! Thats the trouble when you post using your phone lol


----------



## daisy17

Thanks vissa!   hopefully ISA things will go well for you! ISA next year u'll have a little baby! ISA


----------



## positive4eva

salaam all

jus a quik update from me,  i finally hav an ec for monday!!    
went for a scan dis morning and hav about 8 big follicles from about 24 to 19!
doin dua it all goes well and can hav a bfp!

plz do dua for me   
IA every1 here will get a bfp soon   
take care

xxx


----------



## Guest

Zainabr, hope ec goes well inshaallah, pls take it easy over the next few weeks......inshaallah you'll get bfp


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam sisters
A quik question jus had egg colection today! They managed to get 10 eggs from 7 follicles! I'm finding dis abit strage! Has any1 ever had dis? 
Thanx


----------



## daisy17

Zainab I think that's good! But I'm not too sure on number etc!   but ISA things should go well for you! Take care if yourself! 

I've got my scan 2moz, it's been 6 days since stimming. So we'll get an idea on how the follicles are growing, ISA they are growing nicely so I can still have ec on the 16th. 

Take care hope everyone else is keeping well ISA!


----------



## diya80

asalam o alikum,
how r u everyone?Eid mubarik to all of u  

zainab its really a good count mashAllah.just be positive and pray alot...u just need one or two good eggs.i pray that inshAllah ur all egg will fertilise and u will have bfp.give sadqa..offer salah...and leave everything on Allah.He is the Only ONE Who can make it possible.

daisy..best of luck sweety.

zainab and daisy its my very very friendly suggestion....during ur 2ww DONT go for any symptom and google anything regarding 2ww.and try to be ways from the net.and just relax and enjoy.

vissa   i really do pray for u.

khawla,sofi,sara,hasina how r u ladiesu r also in my prayers.May Allah bless u all.

baby maryam its really nice to see ur post after a long time.   

welcome to all new sisters


----------



## Guest

As salam alaykum everyone.

Hope you had a good Eid insh'allah. Zainabr - mas'allah thats alot of eggs, insha'allah they will all fertilize.  Each follicle has a different number of eggs in them so you have a good amount! 

No news from me, just keeping postive about the next time insha'allah


----------



## positive4eva

sallaam all
thanx guys
well i got call from the lab out of the 10 eggs only 6 were mature enough so out of them 4 fertilised. hav to go in on thursday for et unless dey call me on thursday for 5 day transfer.
ur view plz


----------



## daisy17

Zainab please don't dishearten urself! Remember it only take the 1! And the are prob good quality, ISA it will all work out! X x keep positive! X


----------



## Vissa

I agree zainab- keep positive! 4 is still good, inshallah they divide nicely and you have 2 good ones to put back!!


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum! How are you all!!
Where is everyone gone?


----------



## baby maryam

Hope everyone in treatment is doing well... and I hope all of you get your long awaited BFPs inshallah.... 

I have come here to vent... ok this is the story. I have a friend, back from high-school who was never into kids much. She was never the mother type of person, if you know what I mean. She is an artist rather, an adventurer... 
To make long story short, she got married 2 yrs after my hubby and I (which means about 6 yrs ago). Before she was married, she had a myomectomy performed, like myself... and the dr suggested she had kids after this surgery asap, before she had adhesions develop. 
So, she got preggo, had one girl. And 2 yrs later, another girl. All right, mashallah... and then, few days ago, I saw a photo on ******** of her naked BIG tummy, it is baby number 3. And... instead of being happy for her, I went nuts. She is not even the mother type, and here she is, with baby number 3... and... and... I am childless still. 
I know this is not all right to say, but I felt it was SO, SO unfair... and I felt crappy and sorry for myself for the rest of the day...

I hate ********... and I don't know why I get these stupid reactions... I mean, I see preggo ladies in my hubby's family all the time, but I never get so ****** off like this. 

Sorry to vent... hope u understand me? Salamat to all...


----------



## daisy17

Maryam please don't stress, I know exactly how u feel! I've got it all around me! I was the first one to get married out all my school friends, and close Muslim friends! And all the other girls have got at least 2 kids now and here's me...!   but u know what font let it get to you! Be string and veleivd in allah swt! It will happen ISA! 

Please everyone keep positive! Please keep praying ISA and Allah swt will listen and give us healthy children who will have good iman! ISA 

Afm I've been in s lot of pain   I called the clinic there's not much they can do coz I have a scan 2morow morning, do we'll see how far the follicles have got and confirm my ec for 16 nov ISA! 

Please remember me in ur duas!  . X


----------



## Guest

as salam alaykum baby maryam.. I wrote a long msg yesterday but somehow managed to delete it! 

Anyway, I know exactly how you are feeling....they have been babies born over the last 3 years constantly within our family/friends/work colleagues!! Somehow the news of this doesn’t become any easier as you always thinking 'why me; why isn’t it working for'...I suppose for us ladies with infertility the journey is just harder mentally, emotionally and physically! And the 'so when is your turn' questions doesn’t help either

Even my DH has stopped telling about pregnancy news because he thinks it would make me upset, in the last yr my bro in law/ 2 work colleagues/2 of his work friends have all  had babies...I usually end up finding out on ********! LOL...

Just have to remember that its Qadar Allah (Swt) even though there are times I do think its not fair ' I got married first'  etc.

Although, I would say its not jealously ...but a huge reminder that I am unable to do the one thing a woman is suppose to do..bear a child! Its become soo difficult, I still havent held my nephew after my BFN - I cant bring myself to hold him without wanting to burst into tears...I guess in life we face many hardships, and this is one long and hard journey to get through, and if Allah (swt) wills it, it would definitely be worth when you hold yourfirst  beautiful baby (or babies  )insha’allah! 


Daisy - I hope you are feeling a bit better. hope the scan goes well insha'allah!


----------



## positive4eva

salaam all
hope ur all ok
jus a quik update had my et today. had 1 embryo transferred. so jus prayin all goes well from here
doin my test on 23rd IA

thanx guys for being very supportive
plz remember me in ur duas

good luk to every1 else
may Allah accept everybodys dua


----------



## Sara786

Salam and eid Mubarak to all my lovely ladies  

I haven't been here for ages I felt mOst ladies were doing ivf and I haven't even gone onto proper iui which
Is what I want. I find it difficult to attend my appointments at UCH there timing are not suitable for working people and i work in a school so only have term time holidays.

Can u sisters help to recommend another nhs hospital or clinic which is good in London??

As far as everyone having babies my I got married before lots of people and they r on number 2 and 3 including my younger sister. It's getting harder and I don't want to feel desperate but it's catching up as I'm 31 now. My mum thinks I shud go Pakistan for treatment wer I pay and get straight to the point if ivf. But I'm confused   really feel like giving up
And being natural. 

Lots of   to u all and let's b strong and positive for each other and for Allah swt it's very easy to give to whom he wills!! So I will keep begging and complaining to him as I know Allah loves me and is closer to me then my juggler vein

Xx


----------



## daisy17

Hi Sara u need to keep ur chin up and keep positive! The dr's said tonus that ivf icsi is our only choice at the time didn't know if we would get on nhs so I seriously thought about going to Pakistan there's a really good clinic in Lahore. But Dh wasn't sure   so here we are 1st attempt on nhs icsi! ISA things should work out for us and I pray that it works out for you too ISA  

Sophie I hope that ur ok I'm thinking of u and keeing you all in my duas! 

Hope everyone else is ok! ISA! I've got my final scan today then ISA ec on wed! I'm so nervous now!   just please keep me in ur duas! All we can do is    

Just a quick tip, I read somewhere I can't remember where!   that before fajr ur Dh should place his right hand on ur tummy and read surah Fatiha and then pray that Allah give us healthy child! He's been doing this for a while also to give sadqa and pray salah ofcorse! 

Good luck take care


----------



## baby maryam

Thank you, you wonderful ladies for making me feel better.

I don't know why I reacted the way I did, as I should be used to having these type of things. I live in an arab country, and there are preggo ladies all over... Ppl from my hubby's family who got married at the same time like us *8 yrs ago, are now on their 4th kid... well, not all of us are dealt the same cards. I thank God every day for the good husband He has given to me, but at the same time- is it wrong to wish something more? To wish the one thing we were not given so far?

Maybe it sounds silly that I am making the fuss, but we are not getting any younger and conception chances are getting worse. I am 37 and hubby is soon to be 44. So... the time is flying, and the chances are slimmer. And I find myself- after 5 IVFs and 2 miscarriages- no longer eager to keep on trying. I kinda want to call it quits. Just sometimes, sometimes- I get this unbeliavable urge to try just once more... 
Allah knows what is best for all of us, not all of us are meant to be parents in the biolgical sence at least...

Maybe it is time to accept this and move on- for me...

Salamat and good luck to all of u...


----------



## Guest

As salaam Alaykum

zainabr - congrats on a sucessful egg transfer, insha'allah all is well with you...relax and take care of yourself over the next 2 weeks - pray that its postive result on 23rd insha'allah!  

Sara - I think all NHS hospitals are the same in the way the appointment are, I am also finding the timings difficult as DH cant always be at appointments, my DH didnt attend any scans, EC or ET because of work.  I dont know if anyone else can help with recommendations..... I would interest about hearing about IVF treatment in pakistan... maybe something I could consider when my funding runs out?

Baby Maryam -  I was talking about the same thing with Dh on the weekend, he recommended we both make istikhara - its all confusing somethings, I think my maternal instints are telling to keep on trying - but Im not sure how I would cope with going the process again.

Well  - nothing new with me, waiting to hear back from St Barts in London as I asked to be referred as I wasnt happy with Homerton. Still another 2 weeks away from my follow up from the negative 1st cycle...still hoping and praying to fall pregnant naturally - EVEN with blocked tubes! LOL! never give up hope


----------



## TanyaL

Assalaum Alaykum sisters,

I hope you all had a lovely Eid. Feeling really low today..  Went to doctors for other things and told her what hubby said and if there was anything she could give me to help. She said no... Yes I have faith that Allah will hopefully one day bless us with a child and I know it will take His miracle but I still believe that He let us carry on with the doctors to have this child but my hubby dont believe that.

He said that Allah will bless us with a child and that we dont need any medication. Now I am in a rut. He wont listen to what I have to say about it and he has stopped his gel that he takes to help make love to me so now theres no medication and still not pregnant.

Please sisters make Du'a for me that Allah will give us that miracle because there is no other way for me to have a child. 
I will as I always have make du'a for you all and wish Allah's blessings that all your appointments go well and that you will get your miracle of a blessing of a child.

Wasalam

Tanya


----------



## daisy17

Salaam ladies hope ur all doing well ISA! 

Just a quick me update! I've just had my trigger shot! Ec planned for wed 16th, please please do dua for me and Dh so that this works! We're so desperate for a baby now as are all of you! Just pray that this works for us! 

Nurse was really positive which was good coz last time I went for scan the nurse was moody! And that pute in a bad mood! But she said I've responded well and I've got loads of follicles! But I'm at risk of ohss! Which isn't good, so I'm taking it easy and drinking lots of water! 

I pray you are all doing well, we need to keep positive ladies and keep our faith in Allah! Our duas are being listened to and one day we will be granted our wishes ISA!  

Just a quick post for Tanya I think you need to speak to ur Dh and explain that e en though u have full faith in Allah sometimes things just need a little help along the way, my Dh was the same at first and wouldnt even test or let me be tested! But I spoke to home and said something is not right coz we're not getting pregnant naturally! I that's what I want! After s few comments from the community directly said to him about why we don't have kids yet he turned round and said it's none of ur business, that wen things turned round and he realised I've had these comments said tO me since day 1of marriage he only got it a couple of times!   I think sometimes they just need a bit of a push! Men eh!   ISA I'll pray for you hopefully things will turn round soon!  

Take care keep positive and keep praying!


----------



## Vissa

Salaams all, hope oyu are well! 

Daisy - good luck with EC, inshallah you get a nice crop of eggs and the ohss keeps away  

TanyaL - sorry to hear your DH wont consider treatment. As Daisy says, try talking to your DH again. . When I started looking into IVF, I found some ilamic views that said Infertility can be viewed as in illness and Islam encourages us to seek medical help and treatment for illnesses. We know that it is in the hands of Allah but we have to be proactive and take the steps needed for Allah to help us also. 

Sophie - inshallah your review goes well. When I had mine, it was good to draw a line under my failed cycle and start getting ready to move on. I found the review really helped me to do this.

Baby Maryam - I know how you feel, my sister in law is 7 months pg at the moment and I know people are wondering why I'm not. I only got married about 15 months ago but they expect me to be on my second baby by now! 

Sara - Don't give up, I know it can feel disheartening but inshallah you will have success be it with iui or IVF.

Zainabr - hope you are doing ok after your transfer. I know it is easier said than done but try not to analyse every little symptom in the 2ww. It will only drive you mad .... keep busy and stay away from google lol! 

Sadya - hope everything is ok with you!  

Love to anyone else I have missed ..... 

AFM - well, not sure if I should go for a fresh cycle or use my frozen embryos. After my failed attempt, I stopped taking my vitamins, stopped doing my daily dua and started eating badly and now I feel like I need to get healthy again before I try and do a few more prayers! My clinic said I could start in November on short protocol but as AF was late, it will be my December cycle in about 3 weeks. Seems to soon! I still dont know what to do so I am thinking to give myself some thinking space and do the next attempt in January. DH says it is up to me and he will support whatever I decide so although that is nice, I wish someone could just make the decision for me. Help!!


----------



## Sara786

salam everyone,

Daisy-inshallah hope all goes well for u 

Tanya- Dont worry most men dont have much of an interest in treatments i had the same problem he kept putting me off, everytime he would go Umra he would say trust Allah swt and i did. But now i know we have to make some efforts as his only younger sis is preggers and my sis too. So life will make them understand. Just like they have pressure to work and earn for us, i say women have the same purpose to have children, then he kinda understood what i sayong to him.

Sophi- ,My aunt had ivf here shes 37 at harley st spend £7000 unsuccessful she had given up, went pakistan for a break and my uncle to a top spealist in islamabad who got straight to the point and gave her icsi, now marshallah she has a beutiful daughter. So yes its definately something im looking to do next year.

Sadya_ Hope ur ok, what are ypu upto these days, im in process of changing hospitals had enough of these guys.

Vissa- its hard making choices and decisions esp wen dh just goes along with wathever i say with a carefree attitutde these days. when it doesnt happen u just think of going back to bad diet n stuff i always do that, when i shoulnt. well try getting it in before xmas as hosptitals close.

take care salams


----------



## baby maryam

Vissa... do not stress yourself out. You have been married a little over a year honey, and when ppl start wondering THAT soon after wedding why u r no preggo- there is nothing wrong with you, and hey, absolutely everything wrong with them...

I snapped at a friend today. She is a divorcee, has one son. To make the long story short, she phoned me over the holidays, I was not there, after that I was sick for a few days with stomach flu and not in mood to talk. So, finally she got hold of me today... And right away she started the talk of kids with me. I told her- what makes you think I want kids? I dont, I feel so happy without them, I have no headaches, no sleepless nights and I feel just right with my life the way it is... And this is so far from the truth... I am dying to have a baby... just it did not happen for me yet... and whther it will or not- is up to Allah. I really do not want to expect too much and to put too much hope in treatment, as now I know that my chances are somewhere between 20 and 30 percent success, and 70 percent failure. 

I am one of those ppl who see the glass half empty... and if I get dealt the good cards, hey YEY, and if not... alhamdullillah ala kul hal.


----------



## daisy17

Oh maryam I feel the same! 

I've got ec today and best friend called about 10pm I was already in bed! She knows wats happening especially today! And she didn't even ask how are you or good luck! I'm really upset with her   Dh didn't want me to tell anyone but I still told her in secret now I wish I hadn't! 

Please pray for me today for ec! X x


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum all

tanya - maybe you can ask an imam for some advise, or someone with good islamic knowledge....Islam does allow  us to use medical interventation when required, as well making sincere dua Allah (swt) 

daisy - hope everything went well with EC and you get some good news today insha'allah - you should rest for a while to let your body recover from the pain of EC... LOl DH didnt want me to tell anyone either, but it was hard as I didnt have anyone to talk to abot it, a few ppl at work knew and i secretly told my sis lol! I dont think I will be telling anyone when my next cycle is and take time off aswell! 

Vissa - i have been the same since my BFN, my vits are all sitting in the cupboard, not been drinking enough water, havent been to the gym, eating rubbish - need to push myself - but in this cold british weather I cant find the motivation! I think decided on FET or fresh cycle is quite a hard one, do the drs recommend which one...DH response to my questions are the same 'do whatever u feel is  right, ill support u either way' lol 

sara - thanks for the info on IVF in pakistan, my sis also has to go through IVF and maybe pakistan would an option for her as the waiting lists are long where they live! I havent told this sis about my BFN as I dont want her to get dishearten about the process.

Baby maryam - I think some ppl can be very insentive sometimes.  its hard enough without ppl questioning you about these things, like u I put up some sort of defense.  lets pray we are in the 20-30% sucess rate soon insha'allah

AFM - things are alot better, over that crying phase - maybe because Im comforting myself with every unhealthly food available! LOL, Got a call from St Barts and already have my first appointment booked this month!   I was soo surprised they actually could see me so soon!


----------



## Vissa

Salaams all  

has anyone had acupuncture? I am thinking of giving it a go, got nothing to lose apart from several hundred pounds! I know someone mentioned hijama (cupping) as well so I might look into that too.


----------



## ilovekids

Assalamu alaikum to all sisters,

I havent posted on here for a while as i've very little to say... Appointments take ages to come and feel like we are moving forward very slowly. We are now waiting for our referral to St Marys where hopefully some form of treatment will be discussed...

Sophie: I know what you mean about comfort eating, i've been doing alot of that too lately.

Baby Maryam: I know what you mean about the 'when are you planning to have a baby' questions. I've had my plateful of them, right from a few months since i got married, three years on, the questions havent change. I just say 'No kids on the way yet, make dua for us'. 

Vissa: Don't stop praying because Allah can make the impossible possible. I alwas think of the story of Zakariyya (a.s) as he was old and his wife was barren but through dua, Allah blessed them with a son. I know its hard, sometimes i feel like giving up hope too, but try to be strong, and try to make your husband happy and you will get so much happiness.

Tanya: Try to explain to your husband with love, many men are like that. And keep making dua.

Salaams to anyone i missed out. InshaAllah we will all have beautiful pious children soon.. xx


----------



## daisy17

Salaam sisters! 

Just a quick update on me won't say much bcoz I'm very tired! 

I had ec today got 27 eggs!   dr and nurse said it's quite a lot! But they were very hopeful that it'll go well! ISA it will! I'm just very tired and now in a lot of pain! Can't even get up to the loo without sever pain! Dr said that at risk of ohss   so I'm just drinking lots! Just pray that the quality as is good as the quantity!

Hope everyone else is well ISA! I'll keep u all updated!


----------



## Guest

daisy - mash'Allah thats a good amount of eggs, insha'Allah they fertilize well! Keep drinking water, i tried peppermint to help with gas pain from EC and try to walk a bit too...


----------



## baby maryam

Ohhh mashallah Daisy, that is excellent number of eggs, I hope they will be good quality and that you will have some excellent for transfer and some also excellent ones to freeze for later in case u needed it...
I had a maximum of 12 eggs in my previous EC's, but alhamdullillah was always lucky to have most of them fertlize. 

Anyway, what counts now is that u get enough rest, relaxation and comfort... and keep on the positive thinking ... it will happen inshallah! 

GOOD LUCK and all the best inshallah. Allah maakum.


----------



## Vissa

excellent news Daisy!! Inshallah one or two will be the sticky ones!!! Look after yourself and take it easy.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## daisy17

Salaam sisters! 

Hope ur all ok ISA! I got the call they said that they injected 22 and 14 have fertilised! I'm really happy alhumdillah! Just pray that they stick and go all the way to blasto! 

Please keep us in ur duas! ISA! 

Thanks for the wishes, hope you are all doing ok!


----------



## dreamer86

salaam alaiku girls

Hope you are all well insha Allah, been ill so just resting now coping with pg babies are well  Alhamdulilah.

Daisy great news!! Insha Allah it goes to blast and your transfer goes well, you will be in my duas ukhti may Allah swt ease your burden and make this successful for you ameen.


----------



## Guest

daisy a big WOOW! and mashallah thats an excellent number.insha'allah your et goes well!


----------



## positive4eva

sallaam 
hope all the sisters are well
visaa ur right dis 2ww is a killer! im really finding it hard. my testing date is 23rd so i'm on 6dp5dt. dnt kno but dnt want to feel negative about this! we all kno wot happens happens from the best and is all in Allahs hand. its my 11th aniversary tomoro i'm tempted to do a test but wot if its a negative it wil ruin my aniversary forever.  
hubby gone to pakistan as his mum was unwell so he went the day after ec so really cnt imagine giving him thid negative news. i really cnt do it! i'm really goin mad   

sorry to go on!
as for sum1 who was askin about treatment in pakistan i spoke to 2 doctors in islamabad, they sound good was considering going there but got a call from here for 1 cycle of ivf free on nhs. pray i dnt need it but i would  consider going pakistan for ivf. price is a big difference.

daisy good luck for ur et
sophie, visa, baby maryam,sadya, ilovekids hope ur all well!
sorry if i've missd any1
hope u all are well   
  every1 gets pregnant soon

lots of love
xxx


----------



## Sara786

Salam everyone,

Daisy- looks really good inshallah it will work out for u

Zaibab- yes I'm really considering going next year to Pakistan Islamabad did the doctors u spoke to any good? I will try n make my effort rest is up to allah swt. Please try n stay positive I know its hard and wen negative thoughts come please recite durood sharif as much as u can.

Hope everyone is ok and going to enjoy their weekends


----------



## positive4eva

salaam
hope ur all well
jus a quik update from me done a test this morning and got my bfp   
thanx to Allah
he listend to my duas
i'm now 4 weeks pregnant and hav a scan booked for 14th.

good luck to every1
hope u get ur bfp soon
xxx


----------



## ilovekids

Zainab, sooooo happy for you... MashaAllah that is great news.   

Good luck with the scan, I wish you have a healthy pregnancy!! 

Please pray for all of us too!!!

xxx


----------



## daisy17

Zainab wow mashallah I'm sooooo happy for you!    good luck and may Allah keep u both well for the next 9 months! 

Just a quick update on me, I was in hospital all weekend   dr said it's ohss! I was vomitting and had bad pain in left side coz of constipation! Just alhumdillah I'm ok now! Still got pain but that'll take time   but I had et today alhumdillah 1 embryo at blast stage! Dh was really pleased! I told my dad too and we had a bit of a cry   but pls do dua for me 

Take care x


----------



## isobel snow drop

Zainabr-Mashallah, what wonderful news. Insha'Allah you have a safe and healthy pregnancy. Xxxx


----------



## honeyz

Mashallah so happy 4 u zainabr
May Allah make these 9 months easy and stress free 4 u.
Good luck daisy I pray it all works out.
xx


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum everyone..

hope that u all ladies will be fine..inshAllah.
was thinking to send a post early but the things were so twisted that i couldn't write...

i did  ivf in Oct ..everything went so smooth Alhumdullilah.had good follicles and by the Grace of Allah they fertilized very well..

had 5 days et.my Dr said that 3 embryos r already blast how many we want to put back.we said we want all 3 so the chances will be more. then 1ww.i had no symptoms....nothing i felt.but i really prayed alot.......

i still remember the night before my blood test..i slept soooo well Alhumdullilah.gave the blood ...and that one hour after giving the sample was like 1000 hours.hubby came back with the result and told me....that im mashAllah pregnant.....first time in 6 years...i cried like a baby....was so thankful to Allah.all the way i was in tears.beta hcg was 101..

called my Dr & got the date for 1st scan.
just for my satisfaction i repeated the test after 5 days and the level was 1248 so it was clear that I'm carrying multiple babies...was so.....excited.

at 5 Weeks and 2 days after fajjar prayer i got some spotting...couldn't sleep after that..my Dr said its too early to do a scan so repeat hcg level.it came very high 7842.and spotting in early pregnancy is very common so i was a lil bit relaxed .
after 2 days went for the scan just to make it sure that there is no ectopic pregnancy...although we knew that its too early to see the heartbeat and fetal pole.
dr did the scan and told us that there r 2 sacs when she moved a lil down she saw another sac...we were soooo surprised that we r going to have triplets.....   

after 4 days i called my own dr and told him that i did a scan and there r 3 sacs and im still having bleeding.he said come right now...

went to my clinic my dr did the scan again.....at that time i was 6 weeks and 1 day pregnant.
he saw the fetal pole and we heard the baby no 1's heart beat...oh my GOD.. cant explain my feelings....then the other baby's heart beat....it was soooo amazing...and then dr was trying to find the other baby's heart beat...and he said..oh this is the tricky thing...the other sac was split in to 2 and there were 2 very Stronge heart beats even more stronger than the other babies...we were really shocked that what is happening....Dr also said that it usually does not happen after the blast.

the Dr told us that its really difficult to carry all 4 babies so we have to go to terminate 1 of them and it is better if we do this to that sac which is carrying 2.i cried alto.......that for the last 6 years all the time we ask for the babies and now...we would have to terminate one of them and after their heart beats....i came back home offer namaz and prayed ... i always ask for easy life ya Allah plz help us...U can make everything possible and easy.i was happy bcoz i heard the heart beats very first time at the same time was sooo sad that we have to terminate our 2 babies.

went after 10 days for scan still had spotting ...and the news was....the separate 2 babies had no heart beats and the 2 in one sac were going very well and had Stronge heart beat.we have lost our 2 babies(inna lilalh hi wa inna ilihi rajioon)

but i was satisfied that Allah made this easy for us .all the time i was in the bed...offer my salah on the chair..hubby was doing everything.

i was on the extra dose of progesterone and also taking weekly injections.on sat morning 19th of nov i woke up at 4 am..was feeling a lil bit bloated.and uneasy.i thought may be it is bcoz of med.went to the washroom.i had bleeding..i felt that i passed some thing there were 2 clots then bleeding...after that i passed everything......went to the hospital scan done and.....i had a incomplete misscarriage.i was 8 weeks and 2 days pregnant.d & c done in the afternoon.spent 24 hours in the hospital and i came back home with my empty womb          

i conceived after the 1st ivf...my small little birds flew away and left mummy and daddy alone i can still imagine their heart beats.although it was early pregnancy...but i can still feel them all.i ve no complains bcoz its my firm believe that Allah will bless me again inshAllah.but the pain in my heart is unbearable.....i ve no family here just me and my hubby.i dont want anyone to come and look after me..bcoz i really want my Allah to look after me.He is the only one Who knows my feelings better than anyone else.

i got the most beautiful gift of my life but in the wrapping paper of pain and tears.

i do pray for u all...May Allah bless us all.and give us healthy and happy babies.

please sisters do pray for me.no condolance  no sympathies i just need ur prayers.im very much satisfied that whatever Allah does is better for us.May be it was not the right time.but being a human...it really hurts.      

i feel my self very blessed..i got the positive result..saw my babies..heard the heart beat.the pic of my first scan is in my hand..although i cant see anything in it just a few dots..but i can imagine my babies smiling faces.Alhumdullilah alla kulli halin.this is what my Prophet (PBUH)said to do so.May Allah give me saber...May Allah give me the best reward and bless me again very soon.May Allah save us all from any Azmaish.ameen.


Sadya.


----------



## isobel snow drop

Ooh Sadya my heart hurts for you  my prayers are with you my love. Xxxxx


----------



## ilovekids

Sadya, ur post made me cry. I envy you for being sooo strong, MashaAllah. 

May Allah give you strength and patience.

May He reward you for all your pain and tears.

May Allah bless you and all of us with pious and beautiful children. 

Ameen. xxx


----------



## baby maryam

Dear Sadya,
my heart is crying for you... and I, like the previous sister, envy you 4 ur strength. May Allah make u even stronger, ameen!!!

I hope you will be ok... I feel ur pain as I lost 2 babies previously - in any case, all of us have had some of that pain and we understand u. Take ur time, mend ur soul and when u r ready- go 4 it again. I am sure next time it is going to work and u will be a mom soon. U r in my dua;s... salamat dear sis.


----------



## diya80

jizakAllah ilovekids and sister isoble and my dear baby maryam.one thing just gives relief to my pain .. that....
*Hadith - Tirmidhi , a hasan sahih tradition.* 
Allah's Messenger







 said, "The believing man or woman continues to have affliction in person, property and children so that they may finally meet Allah, free from sin."​


----------



## Guest

sadya sorry to read about ure lost, there are no other words which I can say which will take away ure pain.
I echo what the other sisters say about taking your time to grieve and recover physically! 
U are always in my thoughts and prayers 
insha'allah you will be blessed with pious/healthy babies soon!


----------



## daisy17

Sadya may Allah give you and ur Dh strength and may Allah bless your babies and give them a peaceful place in heaven, ameen


----------



## positive4eva

Sadya I'm so sorry for ur loss! Really dnt hav any words! Jus prayin to Allah to giv u sabr and reward u for ur patience!

Lots of lov


----------



## diya80

ameen zainab.
i really do pray for u..that May Allah give u a healthy and saleh baby...and make ur pregnancy really smooth and easy.ameen    take very good care of self.recite surah ar Rehman.


----------



## Vissa

Sadya, my heart broke when I read your post. I pray Allah gives you strength and your next pregnancy will be smooth. Your sabr will see you through any pain you are feeling. Allah knows best. Inshallah you will be blessed with a healthy pregnancy ameen xxxx


----------



## diya80

ameen vissa.i really do pray that this thing may not happen with any sister bcoz its really painful.


----------



## Sara786

Salam everyone hope u r all good.

Sadya- I really felt for u and ur dh after reading if post, but alhamdullilah I was inspired my ur patience, courage and Yakeen in Allah swt may all bless us all with these beautiful qualities. 

Inshallah Allah will give u in abundance very soon

I at the moment are not having treatment I feel it does no good for my body so I will start something in the new year also giving my body a rest.

Z


----------



## Sara786

Zainab sorry forgot congratulations may all make it easy for u all the way n bless u with a healthy pious child ameen xx


----------



## honeyz

Salam Sadia
Ur news was unbelievably sad..U are very strong Mashallah and have an enormous amount of sabr..
Truely an inspiration.
take care of ur self sister
x  
Wish there was somthing I could do to help.
I will Inshallah ofcourse pray for u


----------



## diya80

jizakAllah to all my dear sisters.just need ur prayers alot...that may Allah bless me soon.ameen.


----------



## dreamer86

sadya sis I am so sorry ukhti you and dh are in my duas, what a strong woman you are may Allah swt reward you for your sabr and trust in him ameen (inna lilalh hi wa inna ilahi rajioon).love you for the sake of Allah swt   

Zainab ukhti congratulations  seeing that BFP is truly something that you will never forget for women like us that got soo many negatives it's a relief to get that positive, may Allah swt continue to bless you and give you a healthy baby may he make the next 8 months easy for you ameen. p.s the worrying does not stop this is the beginning of constant worry but try to have trust in Allah and enjoy your pregnancy insha Allah as much as you can.


----------



## daisy17

Salaam sisters

I pray that you are all keeping well, I know that some of you have had sad news u are in my duas ISA Allah give you sabr. 

Dreamer how are you? I haven't seen you on here in a while I pray that you are keeping well and that your babies are keeping well too ISA!  

Afm I'm ok just can't sleep very well at night, then to top it of my af pains are getting stronger! I'm just praying that my af doesn't come, my otd is next wed, please keep remembering me in your duas!  

Take care w Salaam


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam
Hope ur all gud
Thanx every1 for all ur duas! 
Daisy ur in wid a very gud chance IA! Havin af pain is a gud sign I stil hav it! I keep checking that it hasn't cum but I hav faith in Allah! Cnt wait for this time to fly
Dreamer ur rite! This wait is so much harder! I cnt wait til my scan to c babys heartbeat! So much stress! I'm keepin faith in Allah to make this pregnancy easy and hav a health baby at the end! Hope u and the little 1s r well

Good luk to the rest 
IA every1 will b rewarded wid healthy children!
Xxx


----------



## daisy17

Zainab it's good to know alhumdilah I'm not just the only one thinking af is about to start! How have u been keeping? Also did you test on you otd or did you test early? I'm so tempted to test early but also nervous that I shouldn't! But I've actually just worked out that my af is due on Sunday Monday by my calculations and otd is wed, do the clinic take this into consideration, also do u know if the meds can mess up ur af and make it arrive early/delayed? Sorry about 101 questions   it's late and yet again I can't sleep! So thoughts are running wild in my mind!    

Take care good night/ shabarr khair!


----------



## positive4eva

Daisy I completly understand! About a week ago I was the same! As for testing early my test date was 23rd and I done a test on the 20th although I knew it was expired wen it came up pregnant I didn't kno shud I believe it or not so I didn't tel any1 even DH! I tested again the next day and it was stil pregnant! I'm stil testing jus so unbelievable! R u on cyclogest? Dey also cause cramping etc!
Drugs can mess ur cycle about I dnt think ur af date matters at this stage so I wudnt worry!
I tried to remain positive but der was days I used to wake up thinkin its gona fail! The worries dnt end! I'm stil up praying I carry it full and hav a healthy child!
May Allah reward u wid a lovely child try to remain positive
Xxx


----------



## daisy17

Zainab thanks for your comment it's really help when you've got ppl in the same position going through same things!


----------



## dreamer86

salaam alaikum girls am doing well Alhamdulilah   first 5 month of pg have been tough been in and out of hospital had renal stones (kidney) so was in for a week but Alhamdulilah babies are well which is what matters.

I am just trying to keep positive and making dua it all goes well ameen.

Zainab you are in my duas  , Daisy the cyclogest stops our periods from coming so even if af did not come it would make no difference which is why it's even more stressful as we don't know if af is not showing due to cyclogest or for the lovely reason (BFP) Cramping is completely normal i had it sooo bad i thought it was over for me was up half the night with bad cramps got fed up cried soooo much and convinced myself it was negative so did a test and Alhamdulilah it was positive so there is just no way of knowing.

Insha Allah try and stay positive and avoid doing much of anything really that's what i did and continue to do lol as i just don't want to risk it.You are also in my duas ukhti may Allah swt bless you a pregnancy with a healthy baby ameen.


----------



## daisy17

Salaam sisters I pray that you are all in good health! 

So my otd is on wed and I'm starting to get nervous! Dh us convinced im pregnant but we've had a ltlle chat about what if i get bfn, and we have 8 frozen so he said he'll defiantly want to use them ASAP! So inshallah we should get good news on wed!  

Please please do dua for me sisters thanks! X x


----------



## Guest

Inshaallah you'll get bfp daisy!


----------



## diya80

daisy inshAllah there will be a good news.     

Allah knows better what is good for us.


----------



## daisy17

Ook so I did a test this morning after Dh telling me!   and it bfp!!! But the second line is very very faint! I had to look again! Sat there thinking is it my eyes? Or is it a mistake or is it a second line! 

But it's a second line very faint so just praying that it gets stronger!!! Pls do dua for me sisters!


----------



## Guest

mash'allah great news daisy


----------



## dreamer86

Daisy   Alhamdulilah congratulations ukhti           

May Allah swt give you a healthy pregnancy ameen


----------



## Vissa

Great news Daisy!!! 

Also, congrats to Zainabr!! 

Inshallah both of you go on to have healthy babies ameen!!


----------



## positive4eva

Congrats Daisy! May Allah bleSs u wid a healthy baby and make dese 9 months easy for u! 
Xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Alhamdulliah Daisy congrats to you both. Xxx


----------



## diya80

mabrook daisy...May u have healthy and happy pregnancy.ameen
take very good care of ur self and ur lil bean.


----------



## daisy17

I a test again today and it came out neg! So ice been really upset! I'm just going to see what happens tomorrow and go by that but I'm not that hopeful now.  

Pls do dua for us pls x


----------



## Guest

As Salam alaykum all,

Daisy when is your official test date? Are u using the same brand of tests?  Insha'Allah I hope its all ok!

I had my final appointment at my current hospital, I was told that I have very low amh...does anyone here that that issue and been able to get pregnant ...


----------



## positive4eva

salaam all
sorry sophie cnt help. hope sum1 cums along that can help   
daisy dnt stress! i would recomend using clear blue digital. i teasted with the brand the hospital gave me and the positive line was so faint i thought i imagined it. stick to clearblue and dnt keep testing! i promised never to do it again! jus givin more stress to our mind
IA all will b well
it will b a bfp   

take care


----------



## dreamer86

yes agree with zainab clearblue as it's sensitive.

sophie sorry cant help  , Zainab  how you doing?


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam
Dreamer I'm gud! Jus counting till my scan prayin all is well inside!
How u gettin on? How far u now?


----------



## dreamer86

That's good , i'll be 5months and 1 week tomorrow Alhamdulilah just started feeling movement masha Allah . Keep eating healthy and take it easy for the next 12 wks it's important sis


----------



## daisy17

Bfn for me

Thank you for all your support sisters I couldn't gave done it without all your duas and love, 

Good luck to all of you, I'm going to keep it low today and take it in slowly, 

Take care x x


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum daisy, sorry to hear about ure BFN...take care of ureself, you are all in my prayers and pls dont forget me in ures!


----------



## dreamer86

ukhti Daisy I am so sorry take time to recover insha Allah you are in my duas, may Allah swt ease things for you ameen


----------



## positive4eva

Daisy so sorry! May  Allah make it easy 4 u! Xxx


----------



## Vissa

Daisy, I'm very sorry to hear your news. 

Sophie, there is a thread on here about low AMH and lots of ladies seem to have had pregnancies. Just search for AMH and something should pop up to identify the thread!


----------



## daisy17

Thank you sisters for all your support

I called my mum and told her, she was also upset but she gave me the strength to move on, the main thing is it's up to Allah swt, so whenever he wills it will happen. 

It's my first day back to work tomorrow it's not good timing but I think it'll help me move on. 
Don't worry I'll keep posting on here to keep up to date with you all,  

Take care x x w salaam x x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Vissa said:


> Sophie, there is a thread on here about low AMH and lots of ladies seem to have had pregnancies. Just search for AMH and something should pop up to identify the thread!


Are you talking about this, Vissa - Poor Response to Treatment With Low AMH/High FSH ~   CLICK HERE  

Sue


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies, thanks for the link - i have posted already! : )


----------



## diya80

Daisy sister....Alhumdullilah alla kulli halin(whatever happenes we should be thankfull to Allah)

inshAllah we all will have healthy kids..


----------



## ilovekids

Daisy, so sad to hear your news.

Keep faith in Allah and stay positive (I know it's easier said than done).


----------



## baby maryam

Daisy, I am sad to hear your news, but you never know what is around the corner 4 u... inshallah good luck with next trial and don't get depressed... 

God is with you.


----------



## Vissa

How is everyone? 

I can't wait to start my second cycle in January ....!!! Waiting in between treatment is so hard because I feel quite helpless, especially as we cannot conceive naturally so there is no point in even trying and hoping that a natural miracle might happen. Hmmpphhh!  

Oh well .... just gotta be patient and wait another four weeks now!


----------



## diya80

Aslam o alikum,
how is everyone?vissa lots of prayers for u.    

baby maryam how r u?ilove kids,daisy ,zainab how r u all?

look at my profile pic......isnt it sooo lovely..?i really do miss my babies...but..Alhumdullilah this is what i can say...  

sadya.


----------



## Guest

Mashallah cute pic, inshaallah every one will be blessed with pious and healthy children


----------



## daisy17

Salaam sisters how are you all, inshallah you are all well! 

I'm keeping well alhumdillah, my bleeding started so I've been a bit low and upset, but I'm ok now. I've dealt with everything and I've accepted it as Allahs will. It was difficult I'm it's all ok now  

Just a quick question does anyone know how soon I could have fet after a neg icsi tx? I've got my cOnsultation appt on 21 dec but Dh was saying he wants to do it ASAP, bug I think I need some time, but just thought I'd get an idea on timeline, 

Take care x x


----------



## Guest

as salam alaykum all

daisy I think you need to wait 3 months/cycle - thats how long I have to after IVF.  I think this gives time for your body to get back to normal. 

I do truely think you need that time to recover as its hard to through thr grief. 

Take care


----------



## Vissa

Daisy, my clinin suggested waiting until I had at least normal AF so it would have been about 2 or 3 months. My treatment was in August/September and to be honest, it is only now that I feel like my body is back to normal. My first period after it failed took 43 days!!! I thought it would never come!


----------



## daisy17

Salaam sisters I pray that you are all keeping well! 

Vissa and sophie I'm really not sure how I'm going to be pateint for the next cycle it'll be fet, I'm just so anxious about starting again! Dh wants to start ASAP too! Yes I do know that I need my body to get back to normal, i think itll be good though for the wait! I can lose some weight too!  

Take care x x


----------



## Vissa

Salaams all - hope you are well. I just need to offload!

another dilemma, now I am thinking to change clinics and go to the Lister in London. I have booked an informal visit to them next in a few weeks just to get a feel for the place. If I change clinic, it will mean a slight delay so I will probably have to wait until Feb to start. I am just desperate to do another cycle but I am torn, at my current clinic I could start in three weeks but I am not sure they are the right place for us. 

We had 9 very good quality embryos in total.  I feel quite upset that they only froze two embryos when we had 7 grade 1 and 2 embryos left over, all at 7 or 8 cell, they just froze two of them. I know I am not an embryologist but they could have discussed it with us because looking back I would have liked all of them frozen and taken a chance with how they defrosted. Also, they did not even discuss taking my 9 embryos to blast. When I had my review all the consultant could say was it was down to bad luck. Really? Is that the best you can come up with lady 

Sorry for this ranting post - hope Allah gives me a bit more sabr but it is hard when you are new to all this and just listen to your clinic and don't question them. At the end of the day, because these people are the experts you trust them but I wonder if they really care or just want your money. I am going to make sure I don't make the same mistake again!


----------



## dreamer86

i agree vissa , and you should check your options.


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam girls
Hope ur all well
Just thought I'll pop in and say salaam as its been sumtym!
Take care


----------



## Vissa

Salaam all! Hope you are well... It's very quiet on here at the moment! 

I've just made an app with the Lister and have got an initial consultation on 20 jan so my second cycle will prob be in February! We have to go through the form filling all over but never mind, it's got to be done. My first clinic are charging £50 just for my notes, these people just want to squeeze every last penny out of you don't they? Hmmmpphhh! Inshallah things will work out better second time round, Allah knows best.

Xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Wa alaykum Salam ..good news on your appointment, we may be starting our next cycles together inshaallah! I know what u mean about squeezing the pennies, I paid £10 just for a copy of blood tests as I don't nhs admin staff with my records!  Thankfully my new clinic requested my ivf medical notes on my behalf so I don't have to fork out £50 and wait 4 - 6 wks!


----------



## Vissa

Salaam Sophie  - if we ended up cycling together that would be nice! My consultation is on 23 Jan and if they decide to put me on long protocol, day 21 would be on 24 Jan if AF goes to plan so I could be starting next treatment in a month or so from now. Hopefully will give me some time to get prepared both mentally and physically. I thought the worst part was the 2ww but I learn alot of lessons from first time, mainly not to pay any attention to any symptoms ...!


----------



## Guest

vissa I think I found the whole of the first IVF quite difficult mentally, now I have a better understanding on how it works, I hope I can relax insha'allah! Im having problems cutting out the caffine at the moment and not taking my vi..!!  Insha'allah Ill get this sorted before my next appointment ... As Ive moved clinics im not sure if they are going to keep me on the short protocol - although my last one wasnt really that short - I was on gonal f for 17 days! Im definitley taking time off work this time and DH has been told he has to attend every appointment!!! 

Really looking forward to next year, we have a few weddings so that will distract from the constant thoughts of IVF.


----------



## diya80

asalam o alikum ,

its beautiful talk...







This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam
Hope ur all gud
Visaa and sophie gud luk for ur treatment! IA u wil b rewarded!
Daisy and sadya how r u?
Dreamer how u gettin on?
Afm had my first scan on wednesday which showed everything to b normal wid a strong heartbeat! Hav another scan on 28th so IA everything will b ok

Take care
Gud luk to all
Xxx


----------



## Guest

wa alaykum salaam zainabr, mashallah thats really good news about your scan, insha'allah the next scan go well! May Allah (swt) make ure pregnancy easy for you : )

AFM - not much happening with me at the mo, not starting 2nd cycle til Jan/Feb time.....Still praying that I will get pregnant naturally.  

Hope everyone else is well insha'allah!


----------



## Vissa

Salaam everyone! 

Went to an informal pre appointment meeting at the Lister today and will definitely change to them for second try! Got a consultation in 3 weeks so inshallah will get going soon after that!!  

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## dreamer86

salaam alaikum girls

Alhamdulilah glad to see some of you getting back on treatment,Zainab glad to hear all is well  may Allah swt continue to bless your pregnancy and give you and baby good health ameen.

I am well Alhamdulilah getting big and babies are well masha Allah starting physiotherapy as my body is not coping too well due to me being small and am also stretching too much and can be in agony for up to 4 hours when it's happening but Alhamdulilah I know it will all be worth it if Allah swt let's both my babies survive insha Allah,Before i got pregnant i always use to hate it when women complained about it being so hard when they are pregnant and now going through it I feel terribly guilty as I Know that it is not easy so sisters I know it's difficult hearing pregnant women complain about their pregnancy but insha Allah have sabr and mercy on those women and avoid getting upset over them complaining as IT IS NOT EASY for them pregnancy is beautiful a blessing subhana Allah but it is also a test from Allah swt as the woman has to go through hardship from the moment she gets pregnant all the way to giving birth so insha Allah try to remember that 

I am keeping those who are or are due to start treatment in my duas and I  hope Allah swt blesses you all with  children ameen.


----------



## tanisha

salaam sisters

i dont come on here much now, just browsing and wanting to say to those of you who have had -ve cycles please dont give up, when the time is right it will work, we nearly did and mashallah on our 5th cycle we were successful, i understand the highs and lows of what you are going through but there is hope, may allah (swt) bless all of you with a bundle of joy soon, tanisha xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## positive4eva

Want to wish every1 a Happy New Year! May Allah exept all our duas! 
May dis luck bring gud luk to all
Xxx


----------



## Vissa

Salaam everyone! hope you are all well .... it is very quiet here at the moment isn't it? 

I am changing clinic and hope to get started again either at the end of this month or next month. I can't wait to get going again but really scared of the 2ww! I can take the injections, scans, egg collection, blood tests and everything else,  but I wish there was no 2ww, it is the most horrible torture I have ever gone through.    

Inshallah it will be easier next time!  

Is anyone else planning on treatment soon?


----------



## Guest

wa alaykum salaam sisters, yep its been very quiet!  Insha'Allah I will be starting 2nd round of IVF at Barts end of Jan/Feb.  Have an appointment next week to get things started...Really anxious about it ..... But its not in my hands - but the worry is still there... : ( ....Waiting for AF to come aswell - a week late! I was hoping that my periods would be regular now.  

Vissa hope all goes well for you. Will keep u in my duas.


----------



## Vissa

Dear Sophie - yes I know how you feel, the worry is definitely there! I have a consultation on 23 Jan with new clinic and depending on when AF arrives, I could be on day 21 that very day! In theory, if they decide to put me on long protocol I could get started then if everything works out.


----------



## Guest

Vissa - insha'allah the appointment will go ok? Are you having a fresh cycle or FET?

My biggest worry is going through it all myself again..


----------



## Vissa

I am having fresh, I want to save my 2 frosties for another time! 

Inshallah it works for you! x


----------



## mrs darcy

Aoa everyone. 
I'm new to the forum and the fertility/infertility world. I hope you don't mind me joining in. It's all very confusing and upsetting so I'd be glad for the company!

Not sure where to start so I'll just say salaams to everyone, I will make dua for all of us


----------



## ilovekids

Salaamz Mrs Darcy,

A big welcome to the forum. Feel free to share any experiences, questions, worries, happiness or grief on here. It can all be very confusing, no-one knows how big the world of infertility is until they experience it. But there are loads of friendly people on here with lots of knowledge, so ask away...


----------



## Vissa

Welcome Mrs Darcey! xx


----------



## daisy17

Salaam sisters

I haven't been on here in quite a while! It's been a month just after I got my bfn, I've been keeping well, I had to get my mind in the right place after everything, but alhumdillah I'm ok now 

Welcome mrs darcy! I hope this whole experienced works out well for you inshallah! 

I hope everyone has been well and staying positive! Hope u all had a nice time off during the holidays for Christmas and new year! I've been very busy I had visitors roundand lots of family round too! 

ATM I'm waiting for af to turn up, then inshallah the clinic will get me started on my meds for fet. I have 8 blasts frozen so inshallah I shouldn't have to use them all up! 

Just a quick question how soon/late did u guys have to wait for af after a neg cycle? 

Take care!! X x


----------



## Guest

Wa alaykum Salam daisy, I'm a 3 month gap, I'm with Nhs. At my first hospital, the waiting list was long and next cycle would have been Aug 12, 10 months later. But I was already in the process of changing to Barts so will be starting end of Jan inshaallah. Also waiting for af to arrive too...missed dec, I'm hoping its not late next month! Inshaallah I hope ure fet goes well!


----------



## mrs darcy

Aoa everyone. Thank you so much for the welcome. I know it's odd but I am reading this thread from page 1 and I'm half-way through. Its wonderful to read all your experiences although im so sorry for your losses but happy for the much-waited for babies! 
I am just so confused by all the terminology and process – don’t know where to start. Of course I have been researching things on the internet but I cant get my head round how all the different procedures and things fit in. 
This is me so far. 
I'm 31 years old and been married 4.5 years no kids. Very happily married Alhamdulillah although hubby and I had a quarrel last night which is very rare! I was seen at Whipps Cross and recently referred to Homerton. We have unexplained fertility. I appear to have polycystic ovaries although not strictly PCOS syndrome. Hubby's sample was within the normal ranges but on the lower-end and slightly low volume. 
I have been referred by Dr Anil Gudi for IUI treatment and in the meantime he's suggested I try one month of clomid (while I wait for the IUI appointment in February) so Ill be taking clomid inshallah at the end of this month.
Can anyone point me in the right direction – where can I read up about IUI – do I have to take time off work – what does hubby have to do. I am dreading the hubby-sample issue as it took him about 8 months to agree to do it for Whipps Cross – lots of nagging and cajoling and crying in the end (from me lol). 
I'm taking pregnacare and trying to lose a little weight – not sure what else I can do apart from obviously making dua for all of us. 
I would love to start the adoption process but our family set-up is really awkward. 
Sorry I am just really confused at the moment. Lots of love to all of you
Mrs d


----------



## Guest

Wa alaykum Salam Mrs darcy,
Inshaallah I hope ure treatment goes well, I suggest you join the homerton thread -

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263915.0
I had my ivf there but I don't know how IUI works there.

I am sure the sisters can advise if they had the treatment.


----------



## mrs darcy

Thanks Sophie! x
Is it worth getting privately treated? Is it faster/better? 
I dont have any patience with the NHS (had a terrible issue with back pain years ago which was sorted out almost immediately when I went private) and also my internal exam was really traumatic - painful and just horrible. 

Sorry for all the Qs


----------



## Guest

thats ok mrs darcy, do you know how many tries you get with NHS? To be honest, IVF is a very expensive game in the UK and if you are willing to wait to have it with the NHS I would go through that route first. 
Alhumidillah we have 3 goes, our 1st IVF was unsuccesful so we are about to embark on round 2. To be honest if we had done it privatley we would be only to afford 1 try, maybe 2 if really cut back! ; )


----------



## Vissa

Mrs Darcey -  I do not have any experience of NHS as we went straight to private treatment, to give you an idea, we got an appointment within a week or two for an initial consultation. When I had my first treatment blood test results etc were turned around within days, sometimes hours. So - very quick! 

Having said that, private treatment is VERY expensive. Our last cycle cost about £8,000, this included some screening tests, ICSI, Surgical sperm retrieval and drugs, cost of freezing sperm and embryos. I have been to my GP to see if we can be treated on the NHS but I don't hold out much hope. They don't even know what the guidelines are for the trust!


----------



## mrs darcy

Thank you both for replying. 
I think I qualify for three tries of IVF on NHS. I cant stand the waiting around. For many reasons I want to start a family asap (dont we all!) so I may investigate the private route.  I can perhaps afford one treatment privately if it costs around £8k inshallah. If that fails, can I then go back on the NHS? 
I am terrible with needles and medical procedures - im really scared about what I will have to go through - please girls make dua that I get pregnant naturally or on clomid inshallah  
im gona take clomid for one month/period - any tips on how to maximise my chances?


----------



## mrs darcy

also if anyones in london and wants to meet up - i would love to - i need a friend who i can talk to about all this stuff as I havent told anyone except my mum(!)

EDIT 

Also - Can someone please suggest something that increases sex-drive in men? I don't mean viagra but something more natural and safe (Alhamdulillah don't have a problem however if we need to "try" a lot when I'm on clomid and he's working long hours &tired I think we'll need all the help we can get to increase chances) Jzkallah kh girls


----------



## dreamer86

salaam alaikum girls

hope you are all well insha Allah.

Welcome mrs darcy,If your doctor at least refers you for ivf and your put on the list you can pay for one cycle with nhs which costs between £3-£4000 it will be a mixture of private and nhs and you will be able to start it straight away and still be kept on the list for a free ivf.This is what we did but Alhamdulilah the cycle we paid was successful.


----------



## Vissa

Mrs Darcy- I don't think it will cost you as much as 8k. We had to have sperm retrieval which was £1500 alone! The cost of your drugs may be less, mine were another £1500 so already you can see how it added up!


----------



## mrs darcy

Thanks for the info dreamer and vissa. I have two scheduled appointments for IUI in Feb and June inshallah. Not sure exactly what will happen, should I ask the Dr to refer me for private IVF/IUI now, or shall  I wait and see what happens with the IUI at Homerton/NHS?
Im really worried about my husband, I dont think he would be happy to produce samples over and over again. He wants children and is very supportive but hes just extremely uncomfortable with the whole sample thing.

Im making duas for all of us!xxx


----------



## Guest

Mrs darcy, I don't think your husband will need to do another sample, as long it wasn't done for than a year ago. I think the other time he will need to do it is for iui. I think maybe you should speak to Rita at homerton, she's the pa for dr gudi private practice, she can give you the costs and the referral times. He has a private clinic at spire roding in redbridge so not too far from you...


----------



## dreamer86

mrs darcy you can ask at your appointment with homerton nhs as that is when they told us about the option to pay for a cycle. also why iui and not icsi?


----------



## mrs darcy

thanks lovelies. i will call rita and ask a few questions inshallah. im just confused and new to the whole system. i wish id started fertility treatment years ago (been trying for 4.5 years) i was so nervous about whether it was right/wrong or even permissable - my mum has encouraged me to take things further medically and i wish id listened to her years ago as its dawning on me that time is precious! ill make dua for all of us allah aza wajal    

dreamer how are you finding the pregnancy so far
sophie what stage are you at now?


----------



## Guest

hi mrsdarcy, I am starting 2nd cycle at Barts this month. I have any appointment next week, then Insha'Allah I will know the exact dates. InshaAllah we both get pregnant this year : )


----------



## dreamer86

Alhamdulilah mrs darcy it was difficult at first but Allah has eased for me now masha Allah   insha Allah it continues like this in the end it will be worth it I have anxiety as a lot of my friends have had still births and some lost their baby at 7 months so these next couple of moths for are only hard due to nerves but am making dua and asking Allah swt to let my babies live and be healthy ameen.

I pray you too get a chance to be a mum ameen


----------



## ShahShah

Salam everyone, 

I have not been on this thread for a very long time but do keep up with reading it when I get time.  I wish you all luck and duas on your journey with fertility.  It is not an easy process having been through it many times and being disappointed but I refused to give up and now mashallah have the joy of my life, and cannot believe how the time has flown.  I continue to have a yearning for another child as have never wanted just one but I feel I need to mentally prepare myself to go down this road again but then time and age is not on myside now.  

Aliesha - welcome to this thread, I have not been here for some time but when I was i found it very supportive and helpful.  I had this conversation a few years ago with my Dh and he said we shoudl consider adopting and I think I would have if things had not changed.  He asked me if I would be happy without children if it was just the 2 of us in the future and maybe that is a question you neeed to ask yourself.  It is a difficult thing as they do not need to go through the process and it is tiring and emotionally draining for women.  Does your DH understand how you feel about it?  Sometimes men just do not realise , inshallah things will work out for you and Allah will give you both patience and sabr tomake the right choices for you.    

Mrs Darcy - Good luck and if the NHS are paying go for it, we never got any free treatment as our area did not provide it.  I have known many who have taken Clomid and is usually works so praying that you get your BFP with this     

Everyone else who is on this thread, congratulations to those that have made it and those of you that are still on this journey I pray that Allah grants your duas Ameen.  

Lots of Love to all

ShahShah


----------



## mrs darcy

*Dreamer86* - Thanks for the info. I will speak to the Dr and my husb about it and see if we can do a cycle privately. I have mentioned it to my DH briefly and he thinks we should go through the NHS process first and then consider private funding. Your story is inspiring me though and as I want a big family (inshallah inshallah) Id like to try asap. I pray Allah makes your pregnancy and birth easy and you get your meet your little one safe and sound!inshallah

*Sophie82 * - I'll make dua for your 2nd cycle! Inshallah you'll have a happy outcome this time. Let me know how it all goes.

*Aliesha2011* - Welcome to the thread! I'm new to the thread too and I've had such a wonderful welcome from the lovely sisters here. Don't worry about g-crashing we're all in the same boat -- I'm at the start of my fertility journey and the things you've mentioned have plagued my thoughts for a while. 
I have not had a serious "what-if" conversation with DH about it; to be honest I am scared about what he might say. In his family/friends circles a second wife is not that unusual however my family/friends would be horrified if he took on a second missus! and I would find it so hard. I have mentioned adoption to him; however our family set-up is so awkward (living with big extended in-laws family in one house) that it would be impossible to get approved for adoption without major upset/upheaval to everyone in the house. I've left the issue alone for the time being. 
Have you asked your DH why he is against adoption? If he knows egg donor is unislamic he would know that there is huge reward for adopting a child. Why cant he do both? Why cant you adopt and he may feel differently about having biological children/second wife.
Also can you take a break and then resume your IVF treatment maybe? Maybe you'd feel better about trying again once youd had a break. 
But don't worry about things you have no control over. Inshallah allah will give you a child of your own. If your DH wants to wait 3-4 years before deciding what to do, can you leave the issues alone until then? Anything can happen in that time. I am such a worrier too so I have to take my own advice! But pls don't put extra stress and pressure on yourself. 
If you need to have answers now, perhaps explain to him that the uncertainty is causing you stress and youd like to know what he feels about the future. The adoption process can take years, can you both start the ball rolling at least before ruling anything out? Maybe he will feel differently when he knows how many children need parents. 
I'll make dua that Allah makes things easy for you. In the past I felt uncertain about certain things between my DH and I. I made repeated dua to Allah to improve our relationship and alhamdulillah my duas were answered. I'll make dua that allah blesses you with a baby soon!!! Come and talk on here if you ever need to vent 

*ShahShah * - Congrats and thnkyou for finding the time to come on here and inspire us!! I pray you have another happy baby inshallah. Did u try clomid and IUI before having success with IVF? 
I'm gonna make dua for all of us today   you girls do the same for me too!!!


----------



## Guest

Thank you for your dua sisters, insha'allah you will all be blessed with pious and heathly children! : )


----------



## ShahShah

Salam all hope you are well.  Just a quick post, Ms Darcy - no I did not have IUI or clomid, as i do not have any problems.  We had to go straight for IVF with ICSI, with clomid or iui it is a lot cheaper and less intrusive so that is a plus side if there is any to the whole journey of fertility!  

I think you are based in london, we used to have agroup of us who would meet up outside of FF for lunches.  Im not sure if others are interested but it is nice sometimes to meet and talk in person rather than through here take care x


----------



## daisy17

Salaam sisters

I hope everyone is keeping well ISA. I haven't posted in quite some time but I have been keeping up to date with everyone! 

A big welcome to mrs darcy! Also a warm welcome to aliesha2011, everyone here is very welcoming and helpful, i hope ISA that you guys don't have a hard time trying too much with ivf cycles, ISA you'll get ur babies!!

Good luck sophie!!! I'm praying and thinking of you!!! ISA 2012 will be our year!!!

Afm I'm still waiting for my af :/ not sure how much longer I'm going to have to wait! I really just want to get my fet started!  

Sorry for those I haven't mentioned I'm on my phone! But I'm thinking of you all!! 

Take care x x


----------



## mrs darcy

Aoa sophie, shahshah, daisy! 

Shahshah i've love to meet up inshallah! how do we do it?! dont know how to email you?! sorry i know thats    lol 

Daisy - good luck hope it comes soon and it all goes well inshallah


----------



## Guest

as salam alaykum,

hope you are well! insha'allah! I had my appointment with the nurse yesterday at Barts and I will be starting my IVF treatment in April. This is my first treatment with them so Im praying it goes well insha'allah.  They have changed my medications, so I will be using Burselin and Menupur and Crinole Gel. Theses are all new to be so I hope theres not many side effects, they told us about headaches etc.

So for the next month Im going pray hard and keep healthy !


----------



## Vissa

Salaam everyone - hope you are all well.  

Quick post from me just to pop my head in the door and let you know I am still around. ...waiting to get the ball rolling for IVF 2 and have a consultation at a new clinic in 2 weeks time. Looking forward to getting started again!


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam all
Hope ur all well
How's every1 gettin on
Vissa gud luk hope it works out for u
Jus wana wish every1 else on this journey good luck may Allah make u all suceed!
Dreamer how's the pregnancy goin?
Take care
Xxx


----------



## incognito

Salaam ladies, 
I had no idea a 'muslim-posters' group existed.. this is awesome!!

Going in for my IUI in 8.5 hours. nervous and excited at the same time.. dnt know what to expect but just making duaa' that everything turns out for the best! 

May Allah bless all of us with healthy children full of Imaan and Salah insha'Allah


----------



## mrs darcy

Aoa incognito! Welcome - I've just joined too. Please let us all know how your IUI went, making dua for you. 
I'm starting IUI at homerton next month - not had any treatment yet so id be glad to hear about your experience!
Inshallah it will all go well for you xx


----------



## incognito

mrs darcy: Alhumdulillah the IUI was painless.. but I felt my ovaries twinge all day today - it seems like I was ovulating and the aches and pains are common. My lower abdomen feels heavy but overall I feel good. Insha'Allah Im hoping that everything turns out ok for you aswell!!


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum sisters/
hope all is well
Incognito - great news the IUI went well  - insha'allah the result will be postive! : )
mrs darcy - hope all is well and the treatment goes well Insha'Allah


----------



## dreamer86

as salaam alaikum girls,hope you are all well.

just to let you know your all in my duas insha Allah.

Zainab am well thanks how about you?

Incognito glad all went well may Allah swt bless you with a child ameen


----------



## incognito

thank you so much sophie82 & dreamer86 - just trying to keep my feet up and not let this get to me. making duaa that Allah blesses us with a healthy embryo and it makes its way to the right place and grows    please keep me in your duaa's


----------



## Vissa

Good luck incognito   inshallah you get BFP! xx

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## mrs darcy

Aoa all. And good luck with your tx inshallah we'll hold our righteous offsrping soon

I'm a little worried - can someone please tell me if hubby providing a sample (on his own) is not permissable?  The next time hes required to provide a sample - whats the way to do it? Can it be frozen so that hes not required to do it over and over.


----------



## Guest

wa alaykum salam Mrs Darcy, you can try this link.

http://islamqa.info/en/ref/84409

I think it is allowed because its for testing for medical purpose, please check with someone with more knowledge

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## daisy17

Salms everyone hope you are all ok! 

I'm doing ok just waiting for my next appt reg fet, 

Just a quick question... How have your Dh been with regards to ivf? So far alhumdillah my Dh has been really supportive but these past 2 mOnths he barely talks to me, doesn't want to go out, or do anything, even sorry tmi having sex he's not interested! 

Really not sure wat to do I've spoken to him last week and he said he's fine, but today my parents noticed it too an asked if everything was ok between us! I can't take it anymore, I'm already stressing bcoz of this and now dealing with him! 

Sorry to rant on, but I could do with some advice or support! 

Inshallah things will get better!


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam Daisy
Sorry to hear about ur husbands attitude but men hav weird wasys! My husband goes in silent mode wen he's stressed or angry! I find it best to ignore it and jus b normal and he cums around himself! Although wid ivf my dh was more for it den me and it had been us 11 years trying! It cud jus b the stress and pressure of ivf dats making him like this! He wil cum around jus giv him space
Make Allah giv u both sabr as we all kno ivf is not easy! 

Take care
Xxx


----------



## Vissa

Salaam all

Men eh?  We go through the scans, injections and physical tests but it is not easy for our husbands to see their wives go through this either. I suppose men deal with things differently to women and sometimes it is easy to forget they are also on the rollercoaster with us and have the same hopes and fears.

I had my consultation at the Lister yesterday and will start again in about 10 days. Inshallah this is the one!


----------



## Guest

Hi Vissa. InshaAllah all goes well at Lister, great you are starting quickly..I wish I could mine over and done with!!


----------



## Vissa

Thanks Sophie - do you have a date in March for yours? Inshallah it goes well for you xx


----------



## Guest

Thanks Vissa, my baseline scan has been booked for 3 April, so a long way yet.


----------



## daisy17

Vissa inshallah it'll all work out for you this time! Good luck!!! I'm praying for you x x

Hey Sophie that seems ages away April!! But I'm sure the time will fly by, it always does! ISA it'll all happen in time for you. 

As for mr I've got my appt on 8 feb to get my meds dr said it's going to be medicated fet, so ISA it should go well! I'm keep positive and just trying not to think about babies or pregnancy toomuch! Only problem is that nearly all my cousin are either preggers or just had a baby, and my collegues are again either preggers/ maternity leave/ or with baby/ trying!!!  . Even my best friend just told me she's trying now Im happy for her to know she prob Wont have to go through anything I had to ISA, but it's bad to know I feel jealous!!!  .. 

Anyway like I said I'm happy for them and I'm not gonna let it get to me that it's just going to take longer and be harder for me! I just pray that may Allah swt give us all sabr and iman!!!

As for Dh... Well things have got bit better! He made dinner yday and at least he's eating properly! And talking to me now!! I just think he's having time to get over it all especially with lots of ppl in the family on both sides having babies, I know it's difficult for him to see this too.

Well ISA I'll be back soon!! Take care ladies!!


----------



## mrs darcy

Aoa girlies
I started Clomid yesterday night (my first dose - days 2 to 6). Make dua for me please. 
If it doesn't work I'm on to IUI. Inshallah it will work - please please please Allah - as I'm going to be 32 this year inshallah 

Can someone please tell me what else I can do to try and resolve or diagnose our "unexplained fertility"? As I don't feel satisfied that all possible options are explored on the NHS. I read that other posters have mentioned allergy testing - can I get this done privately? Are there any other tests I can get done privately to find out more ? 

Are you girls taking cough medicine and all that? I'm only on pregnacare conception at the moment. The amount of info on the net (and even just these forums) is bewildering. 

Thank you


----------



## diya80

asalam o alikum,
how r u all??i just came back from holidays...really had a great time alhumdullilah  .
i hope u all will be ok..best of luck everyone.

regards,
sadya


----------



## Sara786

Salam sisters I have not been on here for a long time !! Hope u r all good and getting on well with treatments I'm taking a break and detoxing my body!! I have discovered the purer n best black seed oil called mercy oil started recently to regulate my cycle as I'm sick of medications!!
Il let u guys know how it goes also very good for hubby's too..


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams ladies
Inshallah I hope you are all well. I haven't been on here since last year but hope that you are all moving forwards.

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Vissa

Salaam Sadya, Snowbelle and Sara - nice to 'see' you on here again xxx

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Guest

wa alaykum salaam ladies.

hope you are all well insha'allah...thinking of you all ..


----------



## mrs darcy

Aoa girlies I hope you're all well inshallah 
I pray for all us girls whenever I make dua - and I ask Allah SWT to give us all righteous offspring very soon.
I've had one course of clomid. I had a scan at the hosp and Ive got one big follicle so Ive got to start BMS regularly. This is easier said than done, due to work schedules ... hubby worked all night last night 

I have asked this Q before but has anyone got any advice or Islamic remedy for increasing a husband's sex drive. It is sometimes low due to tiredness (which im guessing is natural for all of us when we're tired)  but we need some additional help so we dont miss the prime time to conceive. 

Thanks sisters


----------



## mrs darcy

Aoa sisters
Just another question (Sorry!!) I'm on clomid, im taking pregnacare conception, brazil nuts and unconc pineapple juice. Hubby is on wellman and soon inshallah will start having honey and dates. 

I would like to take black seed oil (both of us inshallah). Is it okay for us to take? What is the best way to take it and how much?

Jzkallah girlies


----------



## Sara786

Salam Sis darcy 

Me and my hubby taking blackseed and I amnion taking any other medications like clomid and I know dates will really help you both. Please check out mercy oil online it's the best produced black seed and read about all the vitamins n minerals it contains subhanallah... I normally take it after breakfast and before bed 2 teaspoons in hot drink.

So far I'm already feeling better more energy n happpier.


----------



## Vissa

Salaam all - how are you all getting on?
Hope you are all well xx


----------



## mrs darcy

Aoa sisters. Just came on here to vent. 
I start IUI in February inshallah failing which IVF in June. Im really scared that it will not work. im asking allah for righteous offspring in every salah. He is the best planner and inheritor.  still scared tho
praying for you all...


----------



## Vissa

salaam - how is everyone?

This thread is very quiet, I guess not many people having treatment at the moment, everyone seems to be waiting! I've started again and am now on day 2 of the down regging ...!!


----------



## Guest

wa alaykum salaam vissa, its extremley quiet on here! 
Hows the downregging going?  Im starting inshaAllah soon, nothing much to do but wait and make dua


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam ladies
Hope ur all gud
Visaa gud luck 4 ur treatment! IA it will work and u will b blessed wid lovely child soon
Sophie gud luk! Hope u start ur treatment soon! 
May Allah reward every1 wid healthy children! 

Hope every1 else is gud!

Take care
Xxx


----------



## Vissa

Salaam Sophie - I only took my first injection last night but I have been on the pill for 2 weeks. It was weird doing it again but I have to get used to them I suppose! I'll inject for one week then have a scan to see if I can start stims. I like taking the pill first, my last cycle I was injecting buserinin for more than three weeks before stims!! The wait is hard, I know but time does go by quickly. I used the time inbetween to take vits and try to improve my health and DH also doesn't smoke anymore!! Just think of the time in between as more time to prepare for your cycle!


----------



## Guest

its really good your dh hasnt given up smoking marshAllah. I think you are doing the short protocol. I am starting the long protocol, im not looking to injecting burselin for 3 weeks!  Taking each day as it comes! 
zainbr - hope the pregnancy is going well inshaAllah and you are both healthy!


----------



## daisy17

Salaams how is everyone? 

I've Been on here much, but I know that there's ppl waiting to start so inshallah we'll all prob start alOng soon! 

I've not been well had a week of work sick, had a cold, temp etc that just isn't going away! Only just started to feel better! Im just waiting for af to start then I can start my meds, on going to be having fet, it's going to be my first time, so I'm quite nervous. 

I also had bit if emotional breakdown today, couldn't stop crying! My dad called to see how I was feeling and I made him upset coz I was crying! Bug I'm ok now u think it's just all my hormones! 

Take care I'll catch up again soon!! X x


----------



## ShahShah

Salam everyone hope you are well and your journeys are proving to be positive.  Sorry not been on here again as been offline for a while.

Mrs Darcy - Have sent you a Personal message   

Hope everyone is well and love and duas to all

ShahShah   x


----------



## Sara786

Salam sisters hope ur all good n treatments r going well for u.
I need some advise anyone of you had laproscopy or ovarian drilling think it's same thing?
I've bin reading it helps!!

Any answes would b appreciated


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum Sara,

I have had both procedures, the laproscopy is a procedure when they check if the tubes are ok. Ovarian drilling is only done if you had cysts on your ovaries.  They can do both procedures at the same time I think.


----------



## bagofnerves

salaam ladies

I hope you are all keeping well. 

Some of you may remember me from a couple of years ago when i was going through my second round of IVF/ICSI at Leeds, i have since had another failed cycle. I am now going through the 2ww..... I am due to test tomorrow after my 4th cycle, i had two embies put back in last monday and i am sooooooo scared.

this is our last try and i am absolutely dreading it as i know that our ttc journey may well come to an end tomorrow. 

I'm 32 and suffer from endo, DH is 38 and there were some motility issues hence the ICSI. we went to Care Sheffield for this cycle and had the immunology testing done which means that this cycle has been a right cocktail of  meds...clexane, prednisolone and the horrible pessaries.

I have used this site over the last few weeks and it has helped me in going through the process. I have not posted until today for some reason!!! I guess the reason i have is because i need some reassuarance and more importantly dua.

Inshallah i will get the BFP i so desperately want tomorrow but if i dont then i know that i will need support from women who understand the situation i am in and i am hoping you sisters will offer that.

I pray that Allah blesses each and every one of us with the precious gift that we are all waiting for.

sorry if my message is a bit rambly........  

xxx


----------



## daisy17

Salaam sisters how are u all inshallah I pray u are all coping with ur cycles or if ur waiting! 

I'm currently now going through fet cycle it's my first one! Inshallah this will give us good news at the end! I'm about a 1 1/2 week in for my meds, and I've got a scan on the 29 so inshallah my lining should be thick enough and then I start pesseries then et!! In a way I want it too happen really quick and get a result by end of march!  I don't know why!!  

Anyways I hope u are all doing well, 

Bagofnerves: how did you result go?? Inshallah u've got good news I'm praying for you! Also just out of curiosity u said this is ur last try, is that bcoz ur on nhs or for other reasons? Please don't give up hope, sisters like us just need a lot is patience and faith in Allah swt! Inshallah it'll all work out for you, if not ivf have u considered adoption? Is that a road u would think about? Sorry if I'm being nosy u don't need to answer my mad questions! Lol  

Good luck to e eryone else please remember me in ur duas!!  X x


----------



## baby maryam

Salam alaykum, everyone here... I have not been on for a while, as I can see there is pletny of new girls, so welcome everyone and good luck to all on this crazy road...

I have redone my tests, everything seems to be OK and in the range of normal for bot hubby and I, so... inshallah we should be strating sometime in march. Hopefully we will do ok... inshallah. 
I think I will take my anatagonist injection sometime in mid-march, and then stimms should start end of march of beginning of april. 
What I am currently doing is trying to relieve myself of stress, exercicing and eating proprely... and of course, vitamins and plenty of liquids... 

Sorry for lack of personals, I have to get to know some of you first... love u all for the sake of Allah. Salamat all.


----------



## bagofnerves

Salaam girls

i got my BFP!!!      

i have been in a daze all weekend- i have waited over 9 years to hear those words and when the nurse told us i couldnt believe it. i was in shock and DH was crying his eyes out and hugging the nurse lke crazy lol!!!

I got to the clinic early and jokingly asked if she would just ask the blood testing woman to do it while we waited for the result as i couldnt wait for a few hours for them to ring me with the result, to my surprise she said they dont normally do it but they could see i was really anxious so said if i wait half an hour they would get the result to us. 

Daisy17-you're not being nosey at all. this was our 4th cycle, only had one on the NHS so had to fund 3 cycles which have been quite expensive, particularly this last one as i also had the immunology testing done at Care and i am on a lot more meds as a result of it. we had decided that this would be the last one as the whole process can be very drainingboth physically, mentally, emotionally and financially. Adoption is something my DH is up for but it is something i cant decided on yet.

I am still so scared and dont think i will rest easily until ive been for the scan in 2 weeks time. Please keep me in your duas.

Inshallah we will have lots more good news on this thread and we will all be blessed with bambinos!! 

Baby dust to all ........

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Vissa

salaam everyone - Hope you are all well

bagofnerves  - wonderful news on your BFP!!  

Baby Maryam - good luck with the upcoming cycle, good idea to use the time beforehand to prepare

Daisy17 - hope your scan goes well and the cycle moves forward! 

Sophie82 - hope you are ok, are you starting FET soon?

Sara786 - where are you in your treatment now? 

Zainabr, Shahshah and Snowbelle - hope you are all well inshallah 

Mrs Darcey - how is your IUI going?

Sadya - Hope you are ok sis, you are always in my thoughts x 

I know the thread has been a little quiet lately as I guess many of us are either waiting to start or have just started. I'm on day 6 of stims and have a scan tomorrow!   it goes well!


----------



## dreamer86

congratulations bagofnerves   may Allah swt make it a successful pregnancy ameen.

As Salaam alaikum girls I see a lot of you are due to start or have started your treatments insha Allah,Well i am due in 4 weeks insha Allah so you will all be in my duas during delivery..

Don't give up hope ukhti's i never thought treatment would work for us but Allah swt blessed us and not just with one but with two Alhamdulilah so keep positive and keep making dua insha Allah

Zainab how you getting on you have not mentioned at all?


----------



## Vissa

Dreamer - wow, how the time flies, can't believe you are only 4 weeks away!!    delivery is smooth   xx


----------



## daisy17

Salam ladies inshallah you're all doing well! Great news from fellow sisters!! Bagofnerves a big big congrats I'm sooooo pleased for you, inshallah Allah will keep both you and baby safe over the next 9 months!! I can
Imagine you must be over the moon!! 

Dreamer not long left now!!! Time has flown by! I'm sure though it's taken it's toll on you! Good luck inshallah the birth and labour should go as smoothly as it can! Please remember us in your duas! 

Sophie how have you been? Inshallah everything is ok, where abouts are you in your cycle? Hope it goes well! 

Afm I'm still on suprecur and I'm taking progynova, got my scan on mon to check lining, so inshallah should go well! 

Lots of love to everyone else, please remember me in your duas!  X x


----------



## Guest

salaam sisters,
sorry for not being in touch,  I had some very bad news last week, my aunty (dads younger sister) passed away..been a tough week.
i hope all is well - sorry cant do personals as I havent read back so back...you are all in my thoughts. Starting treatment as of today, well only started taking provera, but its a step


----------



## mrs darcy

Aoa girls. 
I'm sorry if I miss anyone out in the personals. Thank you all for thinking of me and sending duas and salaams.
Sophie82 - I'm so sorry to hear that sad news inna lilahi wa inna lilayhi rajioon. i hope you find comfort and support with your family.
Bagofnerves  - congratulations - inshallah you'll have a wonderful pregnancy
Dreamer - good luck for the rest of the pregnancy inshallah youll hold your baby soon 
Daisy17 - how did your scan go?
Vissa, Sophie, Sara786, Zainab, Shahshah, snowbelle, sadia, babymaryam - Salaams to you all, hope youre all well 

The clomid did not work for me. So Ive got my first IUI attempt on Wednesday inshallah. I've been injecting with fostimon and ill be trigger-injecting tomorrow inshallah. Im nervous and excited about wednesday. my boss is very nice so i dont have to worry about work and ive taken the day off. 

hubby and my mama have got high hopes. i am praying to allah swt that i dont let them down. hubby finds it horrible to give samples. theres a lot of info on the net saying u cant give a sample (on your own ie self stimulate) but the hospital have asked us to do it at the hospital. I did ask if we could do it at home. I read that someone helped their husband in the hospital but i dont think I Can bring myself to do this! we love each other very much but i guess this is just one awkward step too many for me. i find the whole medical process horrible and cringey and intrusive too. and i have so many doubts in my head about things. male doctors, scans, all sorts. allah knows best. sorry for moaning girls im just confused about a lot of things. maybe its the drugs lol. 

best of luck to you all. please pray for me to have righteous offspring. allah is the best planner.


----------



## mrs darcy

oh yeh i forgot to add - i had my scan today and they saw two follicles on my right ovary. and a small follicle on my left ovary. so theres a "risk" of twins. sigh. i almost wish they hadnt told me now cos i would dearly love twins (id love any healthy baby obviously) 

i hate it when they show you your own womb on the monitor. it feels so stupid looking at your follicles when it should be a baby i'm looking at!!!


----------



## Sara786

Salam my dear sisters

I'm not having any treatments at the moment I have had cupping done by a sister n will have a few more o felt really good after this. 

Mrs dray my hubby is the sane with the sample issue it does get too much for men especially practicing men like my dh. We r inshallah going to Pakistan on august for treatment until then il try naturally

So far 2 months no period I don't know what to do?? 

Gp said I can't have ovarian drilling as u don't have endo and I need to go thorough hospital treatment n they will decide I would like to know if your gps referred u?!

I do remember u all in my duas


----------



## daisy17

Salaam sister I pray that ur all keeping well x 

Sara everything you do has to go through gp referral if you want nhs treatment, inshallah it should all work out, it takes a few weeks fir the hospital to get an appointment but it's worthwhile! Where in Pakistan will you be going? I've heard the one in Lahore is very good, I did look into it just invade our treatment didn't work out with nhs here, but it's still very expensiveto have treatment there too, if Im right it worked out about the same! Hope it all goes well, I don't want to put u off treatment in Pk but I would say it's prob better to get it done here.  My mother-inlaw once said to my Dh " I think I should to ur wife to a specialist in Pk so we can find out why she's not having babies" and my hubby said no way! She's from here shell see someone here! And there's nothing even wrong with her or me we're not ready for kids yet! This was when we were both at uni not even thinking bout kids! If we were to go bk to Pk the whole of my in-laws would know and make a big deal out it! That's why still to this day no one knows!  Sorry Sara if I seems a bit harsh

Afm it's my et on fri!! Please do dua that my embryos thaw properly! Inshallah! I'm just so scared about them saying sorry we can't go ahead :-( otherwise everything else is going well  

I'll keep you all updated! Pls remember us in ur dua's


----------



## Guest

wa alaykum salaam mrs darcy, sara and daisy - insha'Allah I hope you are all well.

mrs darcy - i really pray that the treatment is sucessful tomorrow, you are in prayers... re: giving sample - this is very hard as its not something men are really allowed to do, but it is the only way they can test the mans sample or do any of the fertility treatment.  I guess this is something we just have to live with and  pray to Allah (swt) that we are doing the right thing. I know its hard as the majority of drs in this field are male, doing all this makes us wonder if we are doing the right thing.

sara -how are u finding the cupping, something I am interested in too.  Have you always had problems with periods? I guess if you have been taking any sort of fertility medication it does mess your cycles up.  Yes, you need your GP to refer you to fertility specialist - as long as you been trying over a year it should be ok - you may need to have bloods, scans and a sample done from your hubby. I would definitely kick start this process now while you trying naturally - it does take a long time...I started this process in 2009, so its taken a long time to get where I am today.  Plus the treatment will be free, even if you get one IVF/ICSI/IUI go. Its worth trying before spending alot of money abroad.

daisy - I hope the ET goes well on friday insha'Allah...


----------



## Sara786

Thanks Sophie I have been in n out of treatment since 2009 too clonus messed my cycle up n last year the injections yes I prob give it a go here first but have stopped since the scanning in my hospital clashes with work. So il c how I do which hospital you with now r they any good and what ate their scanning times??

Yes cupping was excellent really felt good after I'm having another one on Monday as it's a sunnah day!!

Hope everything works out for u mrs darcy!!

Has anyone heard of Ivm treatment?


----------



## daisy17

Salaam everyone 

Just an update I'm going in for et tomorrow, I'll be having 2 put back in inshallah, they said if one doesn't survive should they thaw another pair then that means throwing 1 embryo away which I hate! Please keep me in ur duas! Inshallah it should all work! X x


----------



## Guest

daisy I really hope and pray that your ET goes well tomorrrow inshAllah, will be thinking of you! 
mrs darcy hope all went ok inshaAllah
sara - i was at homerton, I always tried to get early appointments so that I can get to work - it was ony 20mins drive.  Now Im at Barts in London which is further and I will have to rely on public transport. Again, Ill try and get the earlier appointment - take the morning off or something
I havent heard of IVM eithert


----------



## mrs darcy

Aoa Sophie 82, Daisy17, Sara 786 and all the other girls 

Thank you for being so wonderful and supportive and thinking of me. 

I had my IUI on Wednesday. I'm sorry girls I don't want to put anyone off at all - but the treatment was very uncomfortable and a little painful I started to cry. The nurse could not position the speculum properly (not her fault she was really lovely and kind) cos of the position of the cervix so had to be firm and made quite a few attempts until she asked me to stop - but I told her to carry on and try. Alhamdulillah eventually she was able to insert the tube thingy and it was all over. I am fine now, alhamdulillah, but at the time I was thinking "I can't go through this again". 

I am not very strong, however I am happy with Allah's will and I will keep trying for babies and making dua in every salah. If I dont have babies then it will be hard but  I will accept it - what else is there to do - maybe its not good for me? alhamdulillah. But the thing I worry about is disappointing my mum and hubby. Hubby had to overcome a lot to do the sample. We are so conflicted about whats right and wrong. If men are not allowed to self-stimulate then how can medical checks on the sperm be done? Ive searched the net and the consensus is that IUI/IVF Is allowed (with hubbys sperm obviously) but they dont tend to elaborate on how that sperm sample is obtained. I asked the clinic if we can do the sample at home but they basically said no - the quality is best if produced at the hospital. 

Hubby is practising alhamdullilah so I feel guilty asking him to do this. Thats why I was so anxious for the IUI to be a success - for his sake. Anyway its done now, make dua for me please that it works. 

My stomach was very uncomfortable and cramping yesterday so I'm thinking the worst. I will use a preg test in two weeks time inshallah. I have been drinking pineapple juice (but probably cancelled out any benefits by eating junk food!) 

Im making dua for all of us. Allah please accept our duas. 

Baby dust to everyone!!! xxxx


----------



## baby maryam

As salam alaykum,
@ Mrs Darcy, I don't think you should stress yourself out about sperm collection so much! OK obviously doing it for the sake of one's pleasure is not allowed by Islam, but none of our husbands is doing this step for the sake of pleasure- but for the sake of having babies. My concern was never, ever- how he is going to give the sample- it was rather how I will go through all the embarassment of getting naked for each scan? Or for the embryo-transfer when you have like 3 DRs and techniciians around you, and your legs is up there in the air. I mean You know what is best? You put your trust in Allah, pray istikhara and if you feel ok with this- you go ahead with treatment, and if not- then just call the quits with the whole thing and maybe - you never know- get a child in a natural way- but wait more time... 

Of course, it is your issues and you are the only one who has to resolve it- but I feel it is best to put it all behind you once you have decided to go on this road... 

The Ulema says that IVF and IUI is ok to do, but probably it is best to try and find a female DR to do it. I do not have choice of having all female staff, so I cope with my shame the best way I know.
If Allah is going to hold me guilty for getting naked in front of DR-s, I have one big excuse- that is- I wanted babies. I wanted them naturally, without interventions, but it was Allah;s will that it should not happen that way. So, it leaves me no choice- but to cope with my shame and hope for khayr, eventually...


----------



## daisy17

Salaam ladies

I agree with babymaryam it's all about how you deal with it all, my husband is practising too and it felt strange for both of us today to have my legs up in the air and a male dr doing the transfer, we just hope and pray that Allah is forgiving and understanding towards us in this situation. Ofcourse with regards to ivf as long it's Dh and yours it's ok, we did a lot of research into this. 

Well I had my et today, like I mentioned before it's very embarrassing to have another male look at your down below and have ur legs in the air, he tried making chitchat whilst doing it but I was trying to concentrate on my duas! Lol

Please remember us in your duas x x


----------



## baby maryam

Daisy17-so you are on 2ww? Good luck hon, all the best, I hope you get you BFP inshallah taala.


----------



## daisy17

Maryam it's not really a 2ww because I test on the 17 which is on next sat! Inshallah it all goes well and I can have my first ever mothers day present! I've said to Dh that if it's a bfp I WANT a gift! Lol he just looked at me in a strange and nodded!   so inshallah well have dome good news next week! Take care x x


----------



## baby maryam

Inshallah you will have all your heart and soul wish for, and more- if it is khayr for you, of course! Allah is the best planner, we don't know anything... I hope for the best for you and your hubby, and hope you get a nice present next week (the best present ever is actually the BFP lol)... 

Salamat sis.


----------



## mrs darcy

Aoa sisters. 

babymaryam, daisy17 thank you for your support - i  cant explain how much I appreciate your posts. Its so hard to discuss things in real life - i dont like to worry my mum and my hubby has a goldfish memory when it comes to medical stuff lol. 

i had IUI almost a week ago, so I have another week to go before i test   the waiting is so hard  but im going to try and wait the whole two weeks lol. 

i know its awful to say, but im my previous experience the male doctors have been better at the scans !! it was so cringey at first - all naked and vulnerable and legs spread out lol  i had two female doctors in the past (all the rest male) and both times i had the female doctor the scan was SO uncomfortable and took so long. one nurse thought it was a good time to comment "whats THAT?!" to the doctor cos i have a mole down there. so much for putting me at ease. i thought dr/nurses had seen everything in this line of work lol

whenever ive had a male doctor. the scans been quick and discreet (as much as it can be)  kind of business-like LOL  

i did request a female doctor, but was told i couldnt on nhs. i asked hubby to pay for private and he said we should try nhs first. so i feel like my conscience is (kind of) clear lol 

generally the staff at homerton have been really good mashallah. 

just the darn 2-week wait now!?? im tryin to b positive but im preparing for the worst  

allah give us all righteous offspring very soon!!!


----------



## daisy17

Salaam everyone! 

Mrsdarcy inshallah Allah swt will bless us with healthy children, I'm also on the wait! Luckily I have to wait just 1 week, I test on sat 17, but I'm so tempted to rest early! But I'm going to resist lol   I don't feel like I've got any signs or symptoms other than cramps and I had sore breasts before et. All we can do is be patient and pray, inshallah it will all work out     

How's everyone else getting along? Inshallah you're all ok!


----------



## Guest

Salaam MrsDarcy and Daisy,

I hope you are both doing well insha'Allah. its really hard trying to spot symptoms during 2WW. Each persons body react differently ... InshaAllah this treatment works for you both.  
Its really hard to find female gynae in NHS for some strange reasons, most of the drs I saw have been male.  But I had a horrid female doctor at my last hospital so I wouldnt want to see her again.  The ET process at Homerton was quite awful, my hubby couldnt come so I was sitting in the same uncomftable position as mrs darcy with the male drs lol! I run out as soon as it was done! LOL
I am now waiting for AF so that I can start my Bureslin injections.

Salaam to everyone else!


----------



## Vissa

Salaam all - how are you?

I know it is some time since I posted but I have just finished my second cycle at Lister and had transfer of one blast yesterday. The grade wasn't great so I am not hopeful ..... still, it is not in my hands and I can only hope for the best inshallah.


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam all Ladies
Hope ur all well
Sorry haven't been on here for a long time! 
Good luck to all the ladies on the 2ww IA u will get a bfp soon
Visaa as for grade of blast mine they couldn't grade as it was a early blast also the other 3 embies didn't make it past early blast so I was soo disapointed but wid Allahs wil I'm now 21 weeks pregnant MA! So plz jus pray for the best and hav faith! Also plz try to read Tahajud salah I truely believe dat was wot made the difference!

Will cum again to do personals later
Take care 
Xxx


----------



## ShahShah

Salam ladies

Hope you are all well.

Mrs Darcy and Daisy - good luck for your 2ww inshallah you get your positive responses, dont test early i know it is tempting but try to wait till the day.

We've finally decuded to start the process again, i'm now having a cycle monitored before i go for FET as we still have some embies frozen.  My DH is not keen as we never got any funded cycles and it costs so much if we go through this again and he says we cant afford it.  i accept that as it is true as we have moved house but i have told him that I am not going to wait as I am getting older and the chances of this working are getting slimmer. So we are just going to give it our best shot and leave it in Allah's hands.

I must be really lucky as at my hospital I have always had a female dr and she is brilliant, she has done all the scans and egg collection etc..  The consultant is male but he hardly does any of the scans and when I have had transfers they have been women doing them, not that I have requested as after going through this so many times, you get to the point where you just want it over with.  I think its worse when you give birth as the paeds doctor was male and i had to have him there in delivery.

All these procedures are painful and horrible but just keep positive and think that inshallah you will get the BFP and then it does not matter as the effort was worth it.

My love and duas to all and praying for all those to have positive results      

ShahShah


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone,

Zainabr - so pleased to hear your pregnancy is progressing well - inshallah a bouncing baby soon

Dreamer - how is her pregancy going?

BabyM - so pleased to hear that you are safe and well. Inshallah your treatment works for you

ShahShah - wow en route to the next one inshallah! How fantastic.

Sophie - Inshallah this time it works for you

No news for me, just stuck in the same place trying to lose weight which unfortunately is not easy for me.

lots of love and duas

Snowbelle


----------



## daisy17

Salam ladies 

I just did a hpt it was neg,  my otd is sat but I don't know why but I had a feeling last night that it's not going to happen. Dh came in from night shift and I'm really upset I told him and he says we can't give up hope, there's still 2 days., but now I'm not feeling sick, my breasts don't hurt, so I don't know. All I think nowthat if happens it will be a Miracle. I just think it's in our kismat. 

I'm sorry for the depressing message buy I needed to get it out. 

Please remember me in your duas x


----------



## Vissa

Daisy - it could still change. Wait until Saturday until you test again inshallah. I know it is not easy, my test date is next wednesday and I do not have any major symptoms at the moment, I am 3dp5dt.


----------



## dreamer86

salaam alaikum girls for those testing may Allah swt give you the result you long for ameen,try not to test till your date insha Allah i know it's hard may Allah swt make it easy for you ameen.

snowbelle how are you?  been a while am prodding along getting contractions on and off but i am getting induced next thursday so panicking a bit i am also suffering from really bad spd so cant walk longer than 15 mins also belly is tooooo heavy looking forward to meeting my boys thou still feels so unreal can't believe it has actually happened! this may be the only time we have children so were treasuring every moment.

zainab glad all is going well alhamdulilah so glad sis may it continue that way ameen

to all those starting or are during treatment keep positive may Allah swt make it easy for you ameen.

p.s i had all females through treatment and pg even my transfer in the hospital i got them to kick out the men from the room as they were students i requested always in advance for females i just don't feel comfortable with males and islamicly we must always request females if then its not possible then it is out of our control but i find that when you request in advance they make the effort to get you females insha Allah.


If i dont get to speak with you all before i give birth then insha Allah ill try pop in after stay well


xxx


----------



## baby maryam

As far as the female or male DR issue, well to be honest- I found that men are much more gentle and careful and apologetic than women in this department, and therefore, if it was not for the sake of Islam- I would actually request all male staff. 

My Drs are half male and half female, but there is no female doing the ET so I am kinda stuck there... to be honest, I don't even bother myself with that anymore, I just want to get my BFP already! 

Good luck to the ladies in treatment! I hope to hear good news from you these days... 

Salamat.


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum,
how r u all my lovely sisters...sorry i was been away from this page...but i use to read n check ur posts daily...
so...
Baby maryam how r u dear??
vissa and daisy best of luck and lots of dua for u both  
sofi.khawlah,sara how r u all..really missing u on this page.
May Allah bless us all and make everything possible and easy for us.Amen.
do remember me in ur Prayers.i really need ur duas.
regards,
Sadya.


----------



## baby maryam

Salam alaykum, thank u Sadya, I am doing well. Have been back to Libya since october. And... soon inshallah starting my treatment, inshallah ala khayr. 

How are you?    

Big kisses and salams to all other ladies inshallah. Love!


----------



## daisy17

Alhumdillah I got bfp this morning!!! I'm still bleeding a bit, but nurse said not to worry!! 

Thankyou for all your duas! Inshallah you will all be blessed like we have!


----------



## baby maryam

Daisy17, MABROOOOOOOOOOOOK girlie, CONGRATS!!!! So happy for you...   

      Alhamdullillah this is what I wanted to hear. Wallahi, every success of yours (and any girl on this FF website) makes me just as happy as my own BFP... may Allah make your pregnancy easy and may you have a pious child, ameeen!!!

Alhamdullillah this made my day! I have a BIG smile over my face now!  

P.S. You might consider resting because of your bleeding, even though it might be completely normal, many women bleed at the beginning of pregnancy.


----------



## diya80

Many many congrats Daisy...May Allah All Mighty give u a healthy and happy pregnancy.ameen..keep giving Sadqa.


----------



## daisy17

Salaam ladies just got home! I had to go to my clinic to get more meds that I have to take up to 12 weeks but they don't have receptionist on sat! So I had to call the emergency nurse! Such a hassle! Anyways I told Dh this morning he's still over the moon! He told my dad straight away!   then I just met my dad know and he had tears bless!   it's going to be the first grandchild on my side and 2nd from in laws! 

So after clinic I said to hubby I want to buy something!   so we stopped of at lakeside, there's no mothercare!!!   so we made do with some other baby shop I refused to buy my baby 1st item from primark!  

Anyways I'm very tired now! Still have some spotting, but otherwise alhumdilah I'm very happy!   

Good luck to everyone else may Allah swt bless us all with healthy pious children, I'll keep popping in   take care x x


----------



## DreamTeam

Daisy       mashallah!!! What wonderful news, inshallah a happy healthy 9 months for you!!! Yay!      

Inshallah lots more BFPs on the thread      

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam
Hope ur all well
Daisy congrats! MA so happy 4 u! May allah make u hav a healthy pregnancy resultin in a lovely healthy child!

Snowbelle nice to c u on here! IA u will b blessed soon! Dnt worry Allah listens to all! Very soon u will anounce ur bfp! 

Hope every1 else is doin well

Take care
Xxx


----------



## Vissa

Salaam
Daisy... Mashallah .. Many congrats! So happy for you what amazing news.

Inshallah everyone else is well... I'm getting nervous as otd is fast coming.


----------



## dreamer86

salaam alaikum

CONGRATULATIONS ukhti  Daisy!!!


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum all,
Daisy congrats on BPF.. : ) Vissa hope everything goes ok, inshallah u'll get BFP too.  
Hope everyone is well where-ever they are in their treatment!


----------



## Vissa

ameen Sophie!!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Vissa

Salaam ladies 

I have some good news ... I got my BFP!! 

Tested with First Response and Clearblue this morning and both came up positive right away. I am praying that nothing goes wrong and this goes the whole 9 months ...ameen!


----------



## positive4eva

Visaa congrats! I'm sooo happy 4 u. May Allah keep u and the baby healthy! Make sure to take lots of rest! IA the time will fly and u will b blessed wid a healthy child!


----------



## Guest

Vissa congratulations mar sh Allah, brill news !! Vey happy for you. May Allah(SWT) bless you and others with BFP and your offspring


----------



## daisy17

Mashallah congrats vissa!!! That's great news go hear!!! May Allah keep you and baby well over the next 8 months! Ameen

How's everyone else? I'm ok went out with my BFF we had such a laugh!   otherwise I've been ok, sore breast not bothering me that much now and I'm Only getting nausues a little bit.  But I have gone off sweet stuff!   i used to love chocolate now I can only take a bite!  

Take care x x


----------



## dreamer86

congratulations vissa   may Allah swt make it a successful pregnancy ameen.


Sisters I ask you to please make dua for me as i am going to be induced tomorrow , i am very nervous so please remember me in your salah jazak Allah khairun xxx


----------



## Guest

Dreamer ... All the best for today, inshaAllah everything will go welll  HUGS!!!!!


----------



## daisy17

Sisters please do dua for me, I went to nurse today bcoz of a lot of pain all my symptoms have gone, nurse thinks it could be ectopic  

I've spoken to the early preg unit they are going yo check my bloods and let me know 2moro what they decide. They said it's too early for scan, I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow, but ivf calculated makes me 6 weeks!


----------



## diya80

Daisy inshAllah u will be fine and ur babies too.we all will pray for u.inshallah.


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam
Daisy plz dnt worry! IA all wil b well! Jus pray and giv sadqah all will b ok! 

Dreamer hope ur ok! IA Allah make it easy 4 u and may u hav easy labour and ur babies are healthy!

Hope every1 is gud!

Take care
Xxx


----------



## DreamTeam

Vissa - how fantastic inshallah a happy healthy 9 months for you       

Daisy - inshallah its going to be ok just think positively and inshallah the rest of us will make dua

Inshallah hope everyone is doing well

Snowbelle
xx


----------



## Vissa

Thanks everyone - I am still in shock!

Dreamer - hope both babies arrived safely yesterday and you are ok x


----------



## daisy17

Salaam ladies just a quick one I've got to get dinner started!   

So I had a scan done I'm 5 weeks today and.... They saw 2 sacs!!!! 

Alhumdillah we have 2 babies inshallah it'll all go well and they both stay strong inshallah! 

Thanks for your duas!


----------



## diya80

congrats daisy...was really worried abt u.and i just came online to see ur msg.May allah protect u and ur pregnacy.ameen


----------



## Medina86

Dearest Sisters

I was shown this thread by Sophie82 and have been reading for a while.  I have been meaning to write in but have been preoccupied with other things... My husband and i have had infertility issues, but when we went to barts they said it was male factor rather than issues with me.  My husband was meant to have surgical sperm retrieval at the end of february but as he was really unwell the doctors rescheduled it for march.  Anyway he had his procedure on wednesday and yesterday the nurse called us to tell us that he has no sperm at all.  We are really and truly heartbroken but at the same time I'm trying to stay strong because I was expecting this outcome. Were both young, me 25 and dh 27 which makes it so much worse to think where is life taking us and what has Allah planned for our future.

I ask you all sincerely to make dua for us.  We are considering asking for a second opinion privately and later adoption but for now just thinking of taking a break before considering anything.

I am pleased to hear all the good news on this thread.  Inshaallah please pray that we have some good news in some form or another.

Lots of love

Medina


----------



## Guest

Daisy marshAllah that's really good news, may allah (swt) protect you and your off spring

Medina, welcome to this thread, I'm sorry that the outcome of tests were not so good, inshAllah you maybe able to get a second opinion and look at other options, but don't give up ...


----------



## positive4eva

Daisy congrats on ur gud news! Allah make the next 9 months easy 4 u and bless u wid healthy children but plz make sure u take it easy and hav plenty of rest!
Madina sorry on ur news! Dnt worry IA Allah wil make it alrite 4 u and bless u soon wid healthy children!

Afm had my scan yesterday but she cudnt look at the heart and kidneys as baby wasn't in rite position! Hav a rescan on tuesday! Pls kEep us In ur dua dat everything is ok!

Take care
Xxx


----------



## daisy17

Salaam sisters

I just had to share this, a couple of months back I applied for a new job working in London and it's a job that I've always wanted to do! I thought id give it my best shog but i dont think ill get it, I did the phone interview and they said they'll let me know . Meanwhile I had my fet done and got my bfp, only this week I got a reply from them saying they want to see me and do interview!  

I really dont know what to do! I've just found out I'm preg and having twins inshallah and now this job I've always dreamed of! Dh says I should go and lay it all out, at least I know I tried! I've booked mh interview, it's next week! I've only got the weekend to prepare! Also none of my smart clothes fit me!!! 

Sorry I'm starting to panic! I just don't know how ill cope with new job and twins, will they even give me maternity leave!?!?  . I'm going to work tomorrow so I have to make up an excuse why I need that day off! 

Take care!


----------



## Guest

As salam alaykum daisy...I think you might be better off staying where you are at the moment. If you have been working at ure current employer for more than a year you will have better maternity benefits and leave. Alway the other company may not be happy to take on someone who will leave after ater a couple of months.  If you feel you want to go for it,  be upfront about pregnancy and see what they say. 

I'm looking for a,new job as I feel I want to move on but the only thing that is holding me back is the treatment


----------



## diya80

Zainab inshAllah ur baby will be fine.u r in my prayers.


----------



## positive4eva

Thanx Sadya! May Allah bless u wid healthy children soon IA!


----------



## DreamTeam

Daisy - how fantastic!!!   Subhan'Allah! Inshallah a very happy healthy pregnancy for you! I'm sure you will be fine.  

Zainab - inshallah your baby be will be fine, it was probably in the wrong position but lots of duas for you both   

Dreamer - wasn't your due date soon??   Inshallah the birth goes well and your bouncing babies are fine.

Medina - sorry to hear about your husband's test results. Inshallah have second opinon. Maybe depending on the results is an option for you??  Inshallah I pray both you and your husband stay strong for one another.

Sadya - how are you doing?  

Inshallah please pray that my DH and I get to having our children, the road feels so long sometimes   

lots of love and duas

Snowbelle


----------



## Medina86

Thanks Snowbelle.  Staying strong is easier said than done... but please make dua.  My husband suggested we got to umrah so we have planned to  go by the end of May if Allah wills. In the mean time we are looking at different clinics, i will keep you posted but i'm not being too hopeful.  I feel that Allah has other plans for us...

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## mammado

Salama All so nice to find a Muslim ladies thread , im 34 have a son Who is seven and been trying to concieve for 3 years ,  2 miscarriages. Good and bad days this is so hard .....Im from ilford and could really do with talking to peep in same boat.....


----------



## baby maryam

Assalamo alaykum.

I have not been on for some time, and I came back just to see news from you guys... mashallah Vissa, CONGRATULATIONS for your happy news...

Zaynab- inshallah UmmTewam (mother of twins) - it does not get any better than that! Mashallah!!! Sprinkle some baby dust on the rest of us... 

I got my Zolodex injection last Tuesday... now I rest 14 days (7 more to go actually), and then I should start my stimms. Inshallah khayr. I would be lying if I said I am not hoping for the best- and at the same time, fearing the worst. 

Rabbi ma'ana (May Allah be with all of us- inshallah)... ameen. 

Salamat to all other girlies, I do wish success to all of you. 

P.S. Medina, sweety... I wish you all the best of luck in whatever you decide. I am so pro-adoption and I would have adopted ages ago, but my hubby is against it and therefore, we are still trying through IVF. 
Good luck and I hope God gives you pious and good children, one way or the other. May Allah make you strong - ameen. 

Love you all for the sake of Allah. Keep me in ur du'a, please!


----------



## Aleesha

Assalamu Alaikum sisters,

I am currently on my 2ww trying for a sibling for a dd. I had a fet in November last year -bfn and now I'm going nuts during this 2ww, I test on 7/4/12 so not long to go alhamdulilah but I can't stop thinking about this and wondering if anyone knows anything about this..
Here we go...
So when I was preg with my dd at 6wks they told me I had bi cornate uterus n septum which meant I'm prone to miscarriage, alhamdulilah I had no issues in my pregnancy, delivered naturally at 39wks. Now fet#1 looked promising but it was bfn and we had 3 emb put back and none of them stuck? At cd 10 with my second fet during the u/s when doc was checking my lining I asked doc about the septum and she checked n said she couldn't see anything n that my uterus looked normal?? I'm thinking mayb the fact that I carried baby fullterm caused the baby to push the septum back or watever I dunno? I'm so confused, if embys attach on the septum area than they don get full blood supply n so they don make it, I feel mayb this is wat happened with my first fet n worried it's going to happen again?? Does anybody know anything about this at all?  The docs don't say much it's kinda like will just see wat happens but it's very worrying, so sorry for this lengthy post 2ww doing my head in and I'm spotting heaps too 

CongrTs to my sisters who are pregnant it's truly a blessing, my prayers with the sis bout to give birth, and medina may Allah reward you with something better.   
Prayers for all my sisters trying ttc may Allah bless you all )


----------



## Guest

As salam alaykum sisters,
Hope you are all well inshaAllah. Sorry for not posting but been quite busy for a while.
Aleesha - sorry you are having difficulties falling pregnant the second time, I hope inshaAllah this treatment is successful. I don't trim they are able check if you a septum without doing a hysteroscopy, which is a internal scan of the womb. Have you ever had this done? InshaAllah it all works for you
Baby maryam - I hope you are all and that this tx is successful for you inshaAlah. I know what you mean about hoping for the best, I'm skimming at the moment...I'm trying to keep positive but still have the fear it won't work like the first time...Allah (swt) is the best planner..maybe this will be our chance, inshaAllah
Mamado - sorry to hear about your miscarriages, do they have any idea what caused them. I'm from baking so contract me whenever via pm.
Medina - I hope inshaAllah you are  able to go umrah, maybe it would be good to get away from it all.
Sadya, zainab, snowbelle hope u r ok..
Afm... Starting menopur last week, baseline scan fine alhumdillah ...lnext scan next week inshaAllah


----------



## Aleesha

Alhamdulilah by the will of Allah I'm pregnant! Allahu Akbar! Got our positive blood test today. Pls sisters make doa for me as I said about the septum could cause miscarriage Allahu Alam. I'm still spotting too. Just trying to take it easy but bit difficult wit an active toddler. 

Sophie- I don't think I had that hysterscopy scan, I had a vaginal u/s before starting ivf n they said it was all fine than wen I was 6 wk preg they saw it by normal abd u/s. but like I said this time wen doc was checking lining she said all fine couldn't see septum, guess will have to see with first scan inshallah n where the emby has implanted last time it was right on the right corner of my womb.


----------



## Guest

Great news aleesha marshAllah.


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam
Hope all sisters r well
Aleesha congrats on ur bfp! May Allah bless u wid a healthy child and make the next 9 months easy 4 u! At everystage u can plz offer sadqah as it really helps! Only what Allah wills will happen! Dnt stress all will b well IA!

Sophie goods luck wid ur treatment IA u will find urself pregnant at the end of it! Try always to think positive (very hard)! Also try reading tahajud salah I believe dats wot really helped me! IA u will b blessed wid a healthy child soon!

Snowbelle pls stay positive IA u will b blessed very soon wid a child! 

Sadya hope ur well

Dreamer IA alls gud wid u! Hope u and babies r well

Madina, mamooda, baby maryam hope ur well! IA Allah reward u for ur patience!

Visaa and daisy hope both of u r well! Hope the pregnancy is goin well IA

Afm had my scall MA alls well! Baby is doin good MA! Plz remember me in ur duas that all goes smoothly and baby is born healthy IA

Remembering all of u in my duas
Lots of love 
Take care
Xxx


----------



## Vissa

Salaam everyone - hope you are all well.

Just wanted to share that I had my first scan yesterday and saw the heartbeat! So happy, I really hope all you sisters going through tx get to experience such an amazing thing .....! I am 7 weeks today so inshallah everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Guest

as salaam alaykum ladies, hope you all well and in the best of inshaAllah.
Thank you for the advice and the duas sisters, really means alot.
Im glad your pregnancy's are going well vissa and zainabr, inshaAllah everything goes smoothly.
I had my scan today at Barts, I have 8 follicles, 5 large and 3 small.  : / Im a bit worried as this was less than my first IVF.  Lining was 6.1.  The nurse seemed really happy with it all so far. Maybe Im just stressing for no reason.  InshaAllah EC will be next week all being well
Pls keep me in your duas : )


----------



## diya80

congrats aleesha...  
sister vissa ..im soooooo happy for u..May Allah bless u always.        
zainab...nice to know that ur lil champ is doing great...Alhumdullilah  
baby maryam how r u sister?  
sister snowbelle im ok how r u dear??  
sofi dont worry my dear..u will be in my duas and inshAllah next turn is urs inshAllah u will be blessed this time.May Allah make is easy and possible for u.dont worry...Allah loves us alot.   
Daisy how r u?
dreamer hope that u will be fine with ur lil boys..inshAllah.
Alhumdullilah im going to perform umrah on next thur 19th of april inshAllah.i will pray for u all.May Allah accept my prayers and u guys plz do pray for me that may Allah make this jouney really really easy and beautiful for me  and my hubby and accept my all efforts and duas.ameen.


----------



## baby maryam

As salamo alaykum... 

I have started my stimms, today is the 3rd day of injections. 

Sadya, PLS make du'a for me at the Kabba, Allah bless you!!! Inshallah your trip goes smooth and well, ameen.

Sophie, good luck with your treatment... may both of us end up with biiiiiiiiiigggggg bellies, ameen! 

Love and baby dust to all!


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,

Sadya - inshallah your umra goes well. Please make dua for me as well. Some times this road makes me feel like I am a hamster in a wheel and it is never ending   .

Visa - mash'Allah thats wonderful news

Zainabr - good to hear your bambino is doing so well

Any news from Dreamer??

Maryam and Sophie inshallah your treatments work

lots of love and duas

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Guest

As Salam alaykum all,
Sadya I hope inshaallah you have a safe journey to umrah,  pls make dua for the ummah.  Hope u have a blessed and beautiful experience.
Snowbelle I hope u r ok, inshaallah things will get better. I know what u mean about feeling like a hamster, I've been soo exhausted for ages, sometimes it nice to get away

Well I had my last scan today,,alhumdillah all ok. Follicles are a good size and growing. Ec booked on tuesday inshaallah. I may not be back on ff for a bit, works hectic and I don't have a access to.net as much. U are always in my prayers and thoughts


----------



## daisy17

Salaam ladies! Been a while since I've come on here, 

Good to see everyone is getting along, 

Sadya wish you all to best for umrah, may ur duas be answered, please remember us in your duas too! 

Sophie good luck! Take it easy! Inshallah this be your turn!  

Sorry for anyone else Ive not mentioned! Thinking of you all though! 

Afm I had my scan done I only have 1 baby now, I list the other twin :-( it's ok though there's no point getting upset bcoz I've accepted it's Allahs will. Also I have 1 healthy baby still  

I'll chat soon!


----------



## diya80

asalam o alikum,
inshAllah i will pray for u all...may Allah accept my duas ameen.


----------



## baby maryam

Oh Daisy... inshallah khayr!!! I hope this baby remains strong and stays put where she is for the rest of your pregnancy, hope all goes well...

Snowbelle... inshallah be strong honey, some days are up, and some are down. This are the cerds we are all given, inshallah our luck will change... 

Sadya- inshallah may Allah accept your Umrah, clean you from sins and accept all your du'as, ameen!!!

AFM- had the 2nd scan today, everything seems ok so far, keep on stimming... 

Sophie, good luck hun at the egg retrieval, hope you have some strong and sticky little ones! Ameen... 

Salamat to all other girls...


----------



## diya80

best of luck sister baby maryam..u will be in my prayers. inshAllah


----------



## baby maryam

sadya said:


> best of luck sister baby maryam..u will be in my prayers. inshAllah


JazakAllah khayr dear Sadya. May Allah accept your Umrah and your du'as and make us all parents soon, ameen!!!

Have a safe and wonderful trip tomorrow... I am thinking of you!

Salamat.


----------



## Guest

As Salam alaykum 
Just a quick update frm me. I had 7 egg collected on wednesday 3 fertilized, 2 fertilized abnormally and 2 didnt fertilize at all. ET on Friday inshaAllah . Hope and pray its all ok. 

Hope everything is ok with you ladies


----------



## diya80

jizakAllah sister baby maryam and ameen on ur duas.
sofi inshallah everything will be ok and u will be blessed inshallah.
i was following sister dreamer's posts..she has delievered normally twins healthy boys mashallah...Rayyan and Yahya...congratulation sister dreamer         
i will pray for u All..inshallah...sister vissa and daisy May u both have healthy pregnancy and healthy babies ameen.


----------



## baby maryam

Sophie... good luck hun, I hope all goes well inshallah!!!

Pls girls keep us in your du'a... PLS. 

Salamat!

P.S. ELF MABROOK for sister Dreamer!!! Masha'llah!


----------



## Guest

As Salam alaykum sisters hope you well
Baby maryam hope you well, inshaAllah your treatment is going well
Sadya hope u are well and your journey umrah goes slowly inshaAllah


----------



## baby maryam

Sophie, did you have your ET? 

Inshallah Allah gives you a calm 2 week period and a positive outcome inshallah! 

AFM I have egg-collection on saturday inshallah... hope all goes smoothly Godwilling!!! 

It is quiet here, where are you girls?


----------



## Guest

Yep I had it on Friday, went well marshAllah..kinda of worry as I think it may not have worked, if that is that Allah swt willed then I guess I need to be patient
Inshaallah ure ec will go well on Sat
My dh is off to.umrah soon inshaallah, the day after my test :$


----------



## baby maryam

Inshallah it will go well. Keep positive... 

He is going to Umrah? Oh lucky him!!! Inshallah Rabbena accept his Umrah, ameen... 

I had an opportunity to go 3 yrs ago, but I was so vulnerable after my misscarriage and all swelled up, so could not make myself go. Also, one of the reasosn for not going was that my mom- in-law was going as well as my sis in law, and I really needed to be by myself... 
So I opted not to go. Silly me... 

Tell him to make du'a for us inshallah! I will keep my du'as for you sis! Ands for all of us!!!


----------



## Guest

Yes inshaallah he's going for umrah inshaallah, I've already been alhumdillah when the opportunity came years ago, I've asked to make loads of dua for us all! 

How soon can I test, I had day3 transfer on Fri


----------



## baby maryam

In my clinic, they make us test 14 days after the 2 or 3 day transfers, or 10 days after a blasto transfer. 

Did your clinic not tell you when to test?


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum,
hope that u all will be fine inshAllah.
i just came back...umrah was toooo good Alhumdullilah.May Allah accept my all duas and efforts ameen.
sister baby maryam,vissa,daisy,khawlah,sofi ,snowbelle..i do pray for u all.and inshAllah we all will have our own kids very soon.
take very good care of ur self,
Sadya.


----------



## dreamer86

hi girls sorry for lack of posting!!

Have been soooo busy and sooo tired life is hectic now.The boys are doing well just keeping mummy and daddy busy!

hope you are all doing well,am sorry for lack of personals but I just wanted to pop by and say hello to everyone and tell you I miss speaking to you all soo much. 

As soon as am more settled I will come on and do some personals.


stay well and speak to you all soon.

xxx


----------



## Guest

As Salam alaykum
Baby maryam test date is on Friday but I wanted to do it earlier if possible : s
Sadya marshAllah great news ure umrah went wellm may Allah swt us all soon with healthy pious children : )
Dreamer great to hear you, hope you are enjoying motherhood inshaAllah hopefully we will be joining you soon inshaAllah ...
Hope the other sisters are doing well...


----------



## baby maryam

As salamo alaykum girls! 

Dreamer, nice to see you here!!! I believe you it is hectic, a friend of mine recently had twin girls and wow- is she tired mashallah. But it is all worth it when you see their smiling, pretty faces mashallah!

Sadya, taqabalAllah minkum, I hope you had a wonderful time- may your du'as and ibadat be accepted, ameen. Inshallah Allah will make you a happy mom soon, ya Rabb!!!

Sophie- I am not sure about early testing... some women do it, but I don't know how accurate it is. 

All the other girls, hope you are doing well inshallah.

AFM, had EC yesterday, they collected 12 eggs. 3 were immature, and from the 9 which were mature- 7 have fertilized so far. If they are good quality inshallah, we might have some frosties. ET is highly likely tomorrow inshallah.   

Inshallah kul khair, I hope they are stcky ones this time inshalah!    Love you all and pls make du'a for me...

Salam alaykum.


----------



## Guest

Baby maryam, glad the ec went well, you have good number of eggs marshallah hope et goes well inshaallah


----------



## diya80

dreamer its really nice to see ur post..plz post ur boys pics..really wanna see them.


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,
Dreamer - so fantastic to hear that your little boys arrived safely, alhamdulilah! I pray inshallah that their lives are blessed and filled with sunshine and happiness.

BabyM - I have got everything crossed for you, inshallah you get your BFP

Sadya - really glad to hear that your Umra went well, inshallah all your duas come true.

AFM, nothing new

lots of love

Snowbelle


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies, would like some advice, as you know tomorrow is my otd. This morning I had some bleeding, shall I continue with pessary and do test tomorrow


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam
Hope ur all gud
Sophie jus wantd to wish u gud luk 4 tomoro! Keep poSitive IA it wil b bfP!


----------



## Guest

As Salam alaykum, just a quick note. Another bfn for me. Inna lillahi Wa inna ilaihi Rajioon.
. I was hoping there still may be a chance I'm pregnant, but I'm bleeding and 3 tests are negative..don't know


----------



## positive4eva

So sorry Sophie to hear that! I was really hopin to hear gud news from u but Allah knows best! 
IA he will reward u 4 ur patience and hard work!
He always has better planed 4 us!
IA u wil b blessed soon wid lovely children jus stay strong
Take care
Xxx


----------



## baby maryam

Oh sweet Sophie- I came here just to see how are you. Inshallah khayr,may you be patient and perservere in getting ur baby-soon inshallah. I love u 4 the sake of Allah and hope that u will be ok. AFM-et went ok,transferred 3,4 are frozen. I am hopeful and fearful,inshallah khayr. Salamat.


----------



## baby maryam

As salamo alaykum. 

A BFN for me, again. I cannot even begin to describe how gutted I feel, esp since hubby is out of country. Inshallah khayr... 

Wish all the other ladies plenty of luck and sticky vibes. Salamat.


----------



## Guest

As salam alaykum baby maryam so sorry for your bfn qadr Allah Allah may have something better planned for us inshaAllah.. I know hard it is coping especially as my hubby went for umrah the day after my bfn... but I know he's  making lots of dua for me. Keep yourself busy, that definitely helps


----------



## DreamTeam

BabyM So sad to hear your news, inshallah khair and inshallah it will happen until then lots of     from me.

Sophie how are things with you??


----------



## Guest

As salam alaykum snowbelle... well things are ok..its 2 wks exactly since my bfn today as much as I'm trying to keep positive I'm finding it hard..as I'm on my own at the moment I think its been hard.  I live in London only my own with no family so its really got to me. I'm trying to sort immune testing and my follow up appointment.. so much to think about.: (


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salam alaikum everyone just popping on to send you all lots of love and let you know I'm thinking of you. 
Take care xxxx


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam
Hope ur all doin well 
Its gone very quiet in here! 
Prayin to Allah every1s gud 
Take care
Xxx


----------



## Guest

As salam alaykum hope everyone is doing well inshaAllah


----------



## k1tk4t

Salaam sisters
Hope you all in good health and iman and dont mind me joining in...  
Ive just been reading through some of the posts and you all are truly inspirational. I pray Allah swt eases your journey to motherhood and blesses you all with BFP!   in shaa Allah
AFM i have a beautiful baby girl from my second attempt at ivf and im now preparing to start my third treatment. need to lose some weight for good health which is proving a mission! 
best wishes x


----------



## baby maryam

Welcome sister! I hope ur next tx is a success as well. 
How r the others doing? I had no time to think about BFN. My hubby was away,so I wanted to grieve when he comes back. However,his mom passed away,and then we were bombarded with family and guests staying overnight 4 full six days. Stupid tradition.


----------



## mrs darcy

Aoa sisters. 

I'm sorry I haven't posted for ages and I'm doubly sorry for the lack of personals. Congratulations to all those sisters with good news. I'm really sorry for the trials and pain being suffered by the sisters who are still waiting for good news. Inshallah you will all gain reward for your patience. I promise that I make dua for all of us to have righteous offspring.

AFM I have good news since my treatment in March. I'm pregnant with one little one Alhamdulillah and just finished my first trimester safely, by the grace of Allah. It has been a rollercoaster few months -  I can't describe it. Please pray for me that the rest of the pregnancy goes well inshallah. I just have to accept Allahs will whatever happens but its so hard as Im so anxious and desperate to have a proper family. 

I have just told my manager and HR dept about my pregnancy as Ive been coming in to work late and looking sick. Also they are lining up long-term work for me so I felt like I had to tell them at this stage. 

When shall I tell my family? Only hubby and my mum know. My mum is a fortress and my best friend –and I need her support -  she hasn’t even told my dad who would get too excited and blab lol. I'm ready to tell my siblings and friends, but not ready to tell my in-laws – so I have held off telling anyone as I thought it wouldn’t be fair to tell one family and not the other. I love my in-laws but some of them (well mum in law) can be insensitive and embarrassing although I know she doesn’t mean it. Also I just don’t want all the additional attention and questioning whilst I feel sick and sensitive. Hubby is supportive and happy to be secretive until he knows the preg is "safe" but we will never know that!! 

I'm not showing yet so I Can hide it a bit longer. It just feels so wrong to tell my colleagues and not my family. I just wanted to come here for some advice from you sisters..  please tell me if I'm being insensitive and I shouldn’t be asking here…  This thread feels more like "home" than the other due-date ones but I really don’t want to hurt anyones feelings here. I know how hard it is to hear about others babies --  I have been waiting 5 years myself whilst everyone around me has lot of lovely babies and then look at me feeling sorry for me     

Allah give us all patience and righteous offspring and goodness in this life and the hereafter. 

Love to all XXX 

PS baby Maryam im sorry about your hubbys mum and the difficult time youre having. Inna lilali wa inna lilayhi rajioon. 
K1tk4t welcome


----------



## k1tk4t

Salaam sisters 
*baby maryam *hope you are well. Sorry to hear about your BFN and also the loss of your mother in law. May Allah swt give you stregnth and patience x
*mrs darcy *congrats on your BFP!!  i can totally relate to your situation. When i ws finally pregnant after years of trying we where hesitant to tell anyone. My hubby didnt want me to tell even my in laws and i lived with them! When i said to him we must tell them as ramadham was appraoaching and i wasn't going to fast he said 'just pretend you're fasting'  as for friends and family i told them after 12 week scan. If you're not showing yet and dont wish to tell anyone then thats up to you. when your ready to share the news u can shout it from the rooftops!  take care x


----------



## mrs darcy

Aoa k1tk4 and everyone else. 

k1tk4t thank you for the congrats. please make dua for me. I would dearly love to have a muslim child inshallah. im so anxious about the pregnancy but praying it all goes well. im in a similar situation as you were - i live with my inlaws and ramadan's coming. theres no good reason im hiding it, just dont feel ready to tell but maybe i never will lol. Were you inlaws understanding that you shared the preg news when you did? Or did they ask why you didnt tell them straight away? im not showing (Cos im a bit of a chubster anyway) but im worried they will feel "left out" or like i didnt trust them if I leave it any longer. sigh. 

Seems to be very quiet on here recently.. I hope everyone is okay though inshallah. love and best wishes to everyone. xx


----------



## Guest

As salam alaykum
hope every one doing well. InshaAllah... 
Nothing to report from me...no pregnancy no treatment so really nothing to report..
Wishing all the sisters all the best xxxxx


----------



## Love_awaits

Salam Ladies,
I just stumbled upon this thread. Hope everyone is doing well. I'm EC collecting today and I've got this weird sense of calmness. I'm terrified of calm. Normally everything in my life is chaotic and drama.  

Hope to chat to more sisters from this post! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## k1tk4t

Salaam ladies

*love awaits* hope everything went well for you for EC..good luck 

*mrs darcy* hope you keeping well and not stressing too much! my in laws where happy for us and very understanding..im not sure about u but i had terrible morning sickness so it was great not to have to get up and prepare suhoor for family during ramadhan. and plus what better time for ur loved ones to make dua for u and lil angel and a safe journey 

xx


----------



## diya80

Aslam o alikum everyone.

hope that u All will be fine...sorry for being away but i check this thread almost daily.
Baby maryam,khola,sofia,isobel...and everyone..u all sisters r in my dua.inshAllah we all will be blessed..but on the right time.  

Ramadan is coming.....so in Advance Ramadan Kareem.inshAllah Allah will accept our all duas,fast and ibadahs.  

Baby maryam accept my heartiest condolence on the death of Ur mother in Law.may Allah rest her soul in peace and forgive her and give her a good place in jannah.Ameen.

vissa,zainab how r u my dear sisters?inshAllah Allah will give u a healthy and saleh baby and may Allah make ur pregnancies easy fruitful.ameen.

Mrs Darcy..congrats on ur BFP.May Allah fulfil ur all dreams.and best of luck.
this room is not very active now a days.
love awaits best of luck.  
sister k1tk4t may Allah bless u naturally.Allah can do anything anytime.this wish is for my all sisters..that May Allah give us healthy babies without any treatment...Allah is the best Creator.SubhanAllah.

i was sick last week.but Alhumdullilah im fine now.but really had bad time.do pray that may Allah give me and my husband the best reward of our patience.ameen.
love u all just for the sake of Allah.    
Sadya.


----------



## Guest

As salam alaykum sadya hope you better inshaAllah.. nice to hear from you...hope every one is ok inshaAllah


----------



## diya80

Aslam o alikum.
Happy Ramadan to all of u...May Allah accept our all prayers.
ameen
sadya


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam sisters
Hope ur all well
Ramadhan Mubarak to all! May Allah forgive us all and make our Imaan stronger!
Plz remember me in ur prayers as my due date is near! 
May Allah reward every1!
Take care
Zainab 
Xxx


----------



## ilovekids

Salaamz...

I don't know if anyone remembers me, I joined this forum last year, but have not moved forward since then and still waiting for treatment. Been a crazy rollercoaster. 

Anyways, just wanted to say Ramadhan Mubarak and remember us in your humble duas during this blessed month.


----------



## daisy17

Salaam everyone, 

Ramadhan mubarak!! May ALlah keep you all well during this month and may ALlah accept all our duas. Ameen.

I don't know if any of you remember me, I haven't been on here since I got my bfp! I'm now 5 1/2 months alhumdillah! I've just been very busy with work and home and trying to keep well at the same time! 

However I still keep you all in my prayers and all the other ladies out there who are all on the same journey to try and have children! May Allah accept all our duas and bless us with pious and healthy children. Ameen

How's everyone been keeping, zainab, sadya, Sophie, maryam, vissa? Inshallah ur all ok, I pray that u all get ur prayers answered by having healthy children, 

I will try to keep in touch! I am sorry and I do feel guilty about not keeping up to date on here! 

Take care everyone!!!


----------



## diya80

wasalam daisy,
nice to see ur post after a long time.and thanx for ur prayers.
im fine Alhumdullilah...got natural BFP the same month when i came back from umrah..was a very very pleasent  surprise....on the 7th week scan..Dr told us that there is just a sac nothing inside..so it is "blighted ovum"
Alhumdulilah ala kulli halin.My Allah knows better what is good for us.
on 7th week and 5 days natural miscarriage.inna lilah hi wa Inna elihi rajioon.
i do believe whatever Allah takes...He gives a better thing through another door.inshAllah.  
u all sisters r in my dua.
how r u sofi,baby mariam,vissa,khola?
i do pray especially for vissa and daisy and love await may Allah give u easy pregnancy and healthy babies.
do remember me in ur duas.
sadya


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum
Daisy inshaAllah all will go well with labour.. may Allah swt make it easy fot you
Sadya sorry to hear about the miscarriage.. Allah set knows best..inshaAllah you will be blessed again.

Salaam to all sisters..Ramandhan Mubarak..inshaAllah all our prayers will be answered.
Please make dua for the ummah

Ma Salaam


----------



## Love_awaits

Salam Sisters,
Hope everyone is having a good Ramadan so far. Sis Sadya, sorry for your loss.  
I haven't really written much in here.  but thought I should introduce myself. 1st timer in the IVF world. Had BFP couple of weeks ago. Not a lot of symptoms apart from mild OHSS which is getting better Alhamdulillah. I'm 6w 1 days today and the days can never come fast enough. Exercise patience I guess. My lack of sickness, pregnancy symptoms do worry me at times but it is out of my hands now. I do have some food aversions. Only Allah swt can give what he wants to give to whom he wants to give. My scan is this Thursday at 6w 3d. I pray for our little miracle to come thru Insya Allah. 

Hoping to get to know the sisters here a little bit better.


----------



## Vissa

Salaam and Ramadan Mubarak everyone - thank you to those who have mentioned me in their posts, I am now 22 weeks and so grateful for getting this far. Sorry I don't post much but I do check in from time to time to try to keep up with you all. 

I hope all of you get your babies inshallah, thinking of all of you. Sadya, I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriage but inshallah you will be blessed again and this time you will get to hold your baby in your arms.    

Love and dua to everyone xx


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam all,
Hope ur all gud
Ramadhan Kareem!
Jus a quik update from me I hav had my baby on 24 july by emergency c section as his heart beat had droped during labour but MA thanx to Allah he is absolutluy perfect! We came home 2 days later and are doing gud MA! He weighd 7lb 2! 
I hav named him Ayaan as it means gift of god which he truely is after 12 years of marriage! 
I pray to Allah u all get ur gifts soon IA!

Sadya I'm sorry 4 ur loss! May Allah reward u 4 ur sabr!
Vissa hope ur pregnancy is goin well!
Daisy hope ur well and pregnancy is goin gud IA! 
The other sisters I forgot to mention hope ur all doin well!
Gud luck to every1! May all ur duas be accepted
Take care
Xxx


----------



## Guest

Zainabr.. mashaAllah great news. Congratulations to you and family ..Such as blessing after 12 years..Gives me hope !!


----------



## diya80

zainab mashAllah great news       ....may Allah give him good health and beautiful life.ameen


----------



## positive4eva

Thank u Sadya and Sophie! 
May Allah reward u!
Xxx


----------



## daisy17

Salaam ladies just a quick post to say congrats to zainab! Mashallah you've got a heathy baby boy! May ALlah swt give you both good health! 

I will post again tomorrow but I'm too tired now sorry! 

Take care xx


----------



## mrsdelpiero

Asalamalaikum Ladies

Im new to this board, thought I'd give my salams.

Congratulations to those who have had their miracle babies; Baarakallaahu laka fil-mawhoobi laka, wa shakartal-waahiba , wa balagha 'ashuddahu, wa ruziqta birrahu.

May Allah bless you with His gift to you , and may you (the new parent) give thanks, may the child reach the maturity of years , and may you be granted its righteousness . 

Im still hoping and praying for a natural pregnancy, insha'Allah, as I really dont want to do IVF again, but then again if I have to, I will!

Anyone in the London area? West London to be precise! 
x


----------



## diya80

aoa.
Eid Mubarik to everyone.


----------



## Guest

As salam alaykum 
Hope you are in the best of health and emaan
I hope all your duas in this blessed month will be answered. InshaAllah
Eid Mubarak to you all and your families
Please keep me in your prayers


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam ladies
Hope ur all gud
Hope u all had a great Ramadhan
Wishin u all Eid Mubarak
Hope u all hav a fab day
Take care
Xxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Eid Mubarak to everyone. Often think of you all xxx


----------



## Angel75

Salam alaikum sisters!

Eid mubarek first , just to let you know that I have got twins alhamdulillah after 13 years waiting and trying 7 times Ivf so pls never forget that Allah is with us and will reward us at the end but try Ivf if u can't conceive naturally , don't waist your time as life is completely different without baby , sorry to say that sisters I know this could be hard for you but this is the truth and I'm thinking to try again for Ivf as I love my twins and I hope to have more , Alloh is Kareem so we can have more !!! Why not!!

I recommend ARGC clinic if you want to do IVf, thank you all and wish you the best inshallah .

Xxxxx


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum 
Hope everyone is well inshaAllah..been very quiet on here


----------



## Sabbah

Salaam all

Yes it has been quiet on here

Im on my 2 ww , would snybody like to join me??


----------



## Guest

Wa alaykum salam hope you are well Sabbah. Hope the 2ww is going well.inshaAllah.is this your first time.

Unfortunately I'm not doing treatment at the moment so go haven't been on this thread much..

Hope others come back soon..Need this support thread..but seems like noone interested like before

Keep us posted..inshaAllah you will get positive news


----------



## diya80

wasalam,
sabbah may Allah bless u with healthy babies ameen.u will be in my prayers inshAllah.


----------



## Calmbaby

Salaam ladies, 

I have been a lurker for awhile and found this thread by accident.

We are looking to go abroad for tx now. We have been ttc naturally for awhile, maybe we need some help. Inshallah it will work when we go for tx. Is there anyone on here having IVF? Currently or maybe going to have?

If there are any other lurkers like me, please come and say salaam/hi. It's good to support each other and inshallah our dreams will come true.    

x


----------



## Sabbah

Salaam sisters

Thankyou for remembering me in your duas..

Yes iv just had my 5 attempt at ivf...praying it works...

Had a very emotional rollercoaster year since my last ivf so herera hoping this worka inshallah.

Anybody like to join in the wait.

Thanks sister sadya for ur kind duas.
X


----------



## Guest

Sabbah I hope it works out for you inshaAllah..
May Allah Swt bless you with healthy and pious offspring
It doesn't look many sisters are doing treatments or maybe they are in between treatment like me.
I am.going for my Op in 3 weeks and then I guess I can prepare for my final ivf inshaAllah
My sister who got pregnant with her first and only funded IVF marshAllah.. inshaAllah it will happen for us if its written
Just need keep strong and have sabr


----------



## Sabbah

Salaam sister sophie, 

Good luck with your op, will make dua for all sisters out there struggling that Allah (swt) answers our duas..

Keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## tanisha

Has anybody on here had treatment in india or heard of any reviews of the meandmummy clinic in surat, would love to know


----------



## Guest

Salam you can try the treatment aboard section.. don't know of they have anything


----------



## Wraakgodin

India is covered by the Far East/South Asia section - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=514.0

There are a few discussions about India.

Sue


----------



## dreamtobeamom

Salam sisters

I hope you dont mind me intruding but i am currently undertaking my second round of medicated frozen embryo transfer at Sheffield. You will note my history from my sig. Would love to hear from someone that is going through something similar or just general support. I am due to go to Sheffield tomorrow for a scan and bloods as i have been on the eastradiol tablets for 2 weeks now.....Inshallah  my lining should be thick enough and ready for my 2 final blasts.


look foward to eharing form you guys soon inshallah x


----------



## baby maryam

As salamo alaykum sisters.

I have not been on this website for so long. Hope that all of you are doing well inshalah and the treatments are not harsh on you...

As you know, we had our 6th round of IVF in april/may- it failed. We have some frozen embryos but I am not in the mood to use them at the time... My sister in law (my husbands sister) was pregnant at the time we were having IVF with her 4th child, and after I heard the news that we are not preggo- she offered that we take her baby. 
We gave it a thought, made du'a, asked Allah for best solution. The baby girl was born end of september- and I am happy to announce to you that she is sharing her life with us now. Her name is Hanna. 

I have not gave up trying through IVF, but time is flying, I am not young- and we have to think that some ppl are meant to be infertile by Allah to begin with. Maybe I sound like someone who gave up hope- but there are other ways to have kids- not just our own I mean...

I wish you all the best, remember me in ur duas... salamat.


----------



## isobel snow drop

Baby M, Alhamdulliah how amazing is that??!!! An amazing gift from an amazing sister in law. Xxx

Dream....welcome to this thread, I've finished ttc but I'm still on the site as it became part of my life for a good couple of yrs  InshaAllah the time will be right for your blasts very soon xxx


----------



## dreamtobeamom

Baby m.....allhamdulillah that is so nice to hear. But if you want to try with your frozen embies that i am sure that is fine. Although we do not know what allah has planned for us we still need to keep trying and placing our full reliance on allah........one day inshallah you will be blessed with plenty kids. 

Isobel...nice to hear from you and why not keep track on whats happening with us all!  

Well ladies i went to acu today and my lining was at 11mm which means ready for transfer on friday subject to my final 2 blast thawing....inshallah.
will keep you guys posted. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum ladies .l hope you are all well inshaAllah ..
Dream to be a mum ..I hope it all goes well for you on inshaAllah ..may this cycle be successful.
Baby maryam..I am soo happy to hear your news.. MashAllah!! Enjoys this new blessing in your life, I do understand about 'giving up' , you are right sometimes of it is not written for us, we need to make best of the situation we are in..you have truely been blessed - your sister in law is amazing woman mashAllah.
Isobel snow drop..nice to still hear from you.. 
Hope all the sisters ar ok, Sadya?
I'm starting my last ivf soon...inshaAllah it will work this time !!  We have been looking at options...if this fails we a going to stop for a year and then maybe think about maybe 1 private ivf.  We were also looking at adoption and 2nd wife options, but I think we would consider this more further down the line.. We both would love to have children somehow...getting there is the hardest journey.  I think we have excepted that maybe it isn't written for us and i pray that Allah swt keeps us strong whatever life will bring.
I have an hysterscopy next week . .. Hoping they don't find any problems that will hinder the treatment...
Please keep us in your duas!


----------



## ShahShah

Salam ladies

Have not been on here a long time, a lot of new people, Wow Baby Maryam that is fantastic news, that is a real blessing from your family, may allah keep you all happy ameen.  

All those that are trying, I pray you all get your BFP's.  I'm embarking on this journey again to give my little one a baby sister or brother!  It's a long process and not sure if I can do it again as I remember all the heartache before as well as the cost of this as I never got any funded cycles, but Allah knows best and hopefully if it's meant to be it will happen.  

Good luck to all those undergoing treatment now 

Love ShahShah


----------



## Guest

As salam alaykum all
Shah shah I hope you are blessed again soon  inshaAllah


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams Everyone,
I also haven't been around for ages, but a random moment on the internet and WOW! Congratulations Baby Maryam, its probably not at all what anyone would expect. Inshallah your SIL will be greatly rewarded for her gift (?) to you. Many congratulations again   

Sophie - Don't give up hope, frankly we just don't know what is around the corner at all. Alhamdulilah you are young and if adoption is your road there are lots of really young muslim under 2 year olds waiting for homes. Inshallah I pray that you guys can make it through this.  

Shah Shah - Inshallah lots of duas for you    

Isobel - how are you?  

As for me, we are considering another round of IVF in January as we just don't feel ready to do anything sooner. Inshallah keep me in your duas

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Vissa

Nice to 'see' some of the old faces back on this thread! Hope everyone is well. 

I'm now 34 weeks so nearly there.... Inshallah


----------



## diya80

Aslam o alikum everyone...
baby maryam...many many contrats may Allah make this baby a real blessing for u and ur family and bless u with more kids inshAllah.    
Sofia I'm fine Alhumdullilah thanks for asking.may Allah bless u soon.  
vissa im really happy for u. May Allah give u healthy and saleh baby..and make everything easy and successful for u ameen.      
how r u sister snowbelle and Isobel??
May Allah bless us all..these ten days of this month r very very important.so make dua as much as u can.InshAllah .
in advance 
Eid mubarik.
Sadya


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salam alaikum sisters,

Sadya...I'm ok thanks for asking.

Sophie...how are you ? 

Snowbelle...I'm so sorry about your bfn :-( I didn't know. InshaAllah next time will be your last tx. You were a great support to me when I was ttc so please don't hide yourself away from us on here as I'm sure we all want to support you. Xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies Alhumduillah I'm ok. 
At hospital waiting for op today. Started bleeding this morning so I'm not sure if its will go ahead today


----------



## olive2010

Salam. Just wondering if there is anyone from Swindon here


----------



## ShahShah

Salam ladies 

It is very quiet on here it seems, hope everyone is well and things are going well for those who are undertaking treatment.  I had one round again last year and it was unsuccessful and hoping to re-start again at end of the month, although i am not sure as the process seems so long again.  

It seems some of yo who were pregnant would have had your babies by now, in which case congratulations to you and may allah grant you and your families love and sabr, ameen.

To those embarking on the journey good luck and many duas to you all    

love shahshah


----------



## Vissa

Salaam - yes it is very quiet here! I had my baby in October, she was born 5 weeks premature but is doing well. Still cannot believe it.....!

Hope all the other posters are well.


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum all,

ShahShah..sorry to hear of BFN..inshaAllah the next round of treatment will.be successful.
Visas..congratulations on the birth of your baby girl, good to hear from you.. I hope she is getting stronger by the day inshaAllah.
Glad you shared your success with us 
Olive ..sorry love I don't think anyone on this thread is but if you want to talk or have questions pls don't hesitate
I hope every one else is in the best of health and well inshaAllah
Need some more ppl on here..its gone too quiet ..come on ladies...come.back...even to say HI ;-)


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salam alaikum sisters  
Just popping on to say hello to you all. Inshallah you're all well and either busy with your babies or starting tx soon. This thread is ridiculously quiet at the moment!! My twins  are 16 now!! Scary to think how long ago I started ivf   
Think of you all often.
Take care 
Isobel   xxx


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam ladies! 
Glad to c sum ladies back! 
Visaa congrats on the arrival of ur baby daughter! I can imagine how busy u r! 
Ayaan Is now 6 months MA! Annoying teething at the moment! 
Sophie and isobel hope ur gud?
Good luck to all
Take care


----------



## Guest

Alhumduillah I am well thanks ...Can't believe you lil one is 6 months..mashaAllah. How time flies!!
Isobel...wow..mashaAllah 16 years..and you made it through it all


----------



## SingleMuslim

As-salaam alaikum to you all,

I am just looking to chat with fellow Muslims seeking their much sought after baby/babies. 

I probably should add the caveat that I do not wish to get into a religious debate over my choices, which my family fully understand and support me in. But would love to gain some support from some of the Muslims out there, if you feel you could offer it, IA. It would also be lovely to speak to a single Muslim female wishing to pursue the same

I am a Single Muslim in her thirties wishing to become a Mummy. I am intending on trying IUI and if necessary IVF to achieve this aim, with the use of donor sperm. Allahu alam, if it is meant to be it will. 

SingleMuslim
If you would feel you have the ability to offer support, IA I look forward to hearing from you. Likewise if I can offer any support I will endeavour to do so.


----------



## Guest

As salam alaykum
Hope you are you all well..
Singlemuslim welcome to the thread...if you don't mind I have a few questions to better understand your reasons for taking this route.
1. Is there any reason why you are not waiting to be married and start a family..?  I'm not sure I would be comfortable not knowing who the father..even worse not knowing if he was a Muslim.
2.  Do you have any fertility issues..I don't any of the sister's on here what put themselves through the cycles and treatment unnecessarily.. Believe me when I say it is the most stressful and heartbreaking experience ive been through.
3. Are you happy that the child will never know its father?
I hope these questions are too intrusive..but sister it is our duty to make sure you are doing the right thing islamically...i am sure you have done youre own research on this. Sometimes the heart desires so much it can take you away from the right path..there are many ladies on here who have been trying for years and years ...but patience has been the key..I hope i havent offended you any way .


----------



## SingleMuslim

sophie82 said:


> As salam alaykum
> Hope you are you all well..
> Singlemuslim welcome to the thread...if you don't mind I have a few questions to better understand your reasons for taking this route.
> 1. Is there any reason why you are not waiting to be married and start a family..? I'm not sure I would be comfortable not knowing who the father..even worse not knowing if he was a Muslim.
> 2. Do you have any fertility issues..I don't any of the sister's on here what put themselves through the cycles and treatment unnecessarily.. Believe me when I say it is the most stressful and heartbreaking experience ive been through.
> 3. Are you happy that the child will never know its father?
> I hope these questions are too intrusive..but sister it is our duty to make sure you are doing the right thing islamically...i am sure you have done youre own research on this. Sometimes the heart desires so much it can take you away from the right path..there are many ladies on here who have been trying for years and years ...but patience has been the key..I hope i havent offended you any way .


Wa alaikum as salaam Sophie,
Jzks for he reply.
I have no issue outlining my reasons for pursuing this path.
[list type=decimal]
[*]Using donor sperm means that I choose the sperm donor, for which I can choose a Muslim. There are many such donors in existence - havin looked. What I would add here however, is that Islam does not require parents to be Muslim for their child to be Muslim - look at the number of reverts without Muslim parents. It is about how the child is brought up.

[*] Waiting to be married.... oh so simple that must be to say when you are in your twenties and married. I am closer to forty that thirty and remain unmarried. Unlike you, I have not been as fortunate. Soething that I have actively sought for many, many years. I would love to be married and embarking upon a child in the 'typical' manner. Allahu alam. Sadly, I am not.

[*] Yes I do have fertitlity issues and have been advised that if I wish to pursue this it is now or more likely never. 
[*]Am I _*happy * _  that my child will never know their father? The child will have the ability to find their father at the age of 18, as is required by HFEA. This would be no different in essence to adopting. 
[/list]

Islamically speaking, I have done my research and believe that it is not haram to pursue this action and only Allah swt will judge me.

I am not offended by your questions at all. Of my Muslim firends that aware of my wishes they are split with their reactions tbh, but majority in my favour.

Jzks again for your reply.


----------



## positive4eva

Salaam
Hope ur all gud
We on here are all ladies who hav not had it easy still we are gratefull to Allah for everything! If he is testing us its bcoz he loves us!
We all kno this  life is not forever but a test to c if we can follow the straight path and be rewarded heaven! 
Singlemuslim I'm not sure who you have asked about this but it is clearly going against Islam to be a single mother and dat also using a non mahram sperm! It is the same as having sex outside marriage and having a child! 
I can understand u hav been thru a hard tym but we hav belief dat everything dat happens is from Allah and Allah knows best! 
If children are in ur fate then Allah will gift dem to you the right way! Ivf is a blessing if used the right way thru marriage using the husbands sperm and the wife's eggs! 
It's upto u wot u do and as u said only Allah will judge u but as a Muslim it is our duty to tell u wot is haraam! We will all hav to answer to the one above! May Allah guide us al to the right path! 
U also may b interested in talking to a alim or alima!
Bringing up a child in today's world is no walk in the park! A child wid two parents find it hard to manage cnt imagine a single parent! May Allah giv every1 the strength to bring up our children in the correct way!

Take care


----------



## SingleMuslim

zainabr said:


> Salaam
> Hope ur all gud
> We on here are all ladies who hav not had it easy still we are gratefull to Allah for everything! If he is testing us its bcoz he loves us!
> We all kno this life is not forever but a test to c if we can follow the straight path and be rewarded heaven!
> Singlemuslim I'm not sure who you have asked about this but it is clearly going against Islam to be a single mother and dat also using a non mahram sperm! It is the same as having sex outside marriage and having a child!
> I can understand u hav been thru a hard tym but we hav belief dat everything dat happens is from Allah and Allah knows best!
> If children are in ur fate then Allah will gift dem to you the right way! Ivf is a blessing if used the right way thru marriage using the husbands sperm and the wife's eggs!
> It's upto u wot u do and as u said only Allah will judge u but as a Muslim it is our duty to tell u wot is haraam! We will all hav to answer to the one above! May Allah guide us al to the right path!
> U also may b interested in talking to a alim or alima!
> Bringing up a child in today's world is no walk in the park! A child wid two parents find it hard to manage cnt imagine a single parent! May Allah giv every1 the strength to bring up our children in the correct way!
> 
> Take care


WAS

I shall make an assumption here that you were married young - presumably you were very lucky and either had a sweetheart or your family assisted you. Not everyone has had this luxury.

I shall also make the assumption, from the tone of your message, that you are Sunni, as in my experience it has only ever been Sunnis that judge others in such a black and white fashion, and bound the whole 'this is haram' around it. Allahu alam. Not all Muslims believe that Zina is the same as sperm donation; perhaps someone should let all of those sperm donors know too!

Let's be clear Zina (الزنا) is extramarital sex and premarital *sex*. A virgin can have IVF and remain a virgin, so how can you compare to zina?

I am not sure whether you have merely not understood the anguish and pain that others less fortunate than yourself may suffer. Marsha'Allah you now have a lovely boy - all by the time you were thirty and only one IVF cycle! How fortunate you were. May Allah help others in this way too.

I am sorry if I sound hurt, but I did state that I do not wish to get into a theological debate. I wanted Muslim sisterly support. Perhaps that was too much to expect and merely demonstrates how/why so many Muslims are moving further away from the community and Islam for many.

Fi ameen Allah


----------



## positive4eva

I'm sorry if I hurt you by my words bcoz dats not wot I meant! 
Yes u r rite I am Sunni Muslim and What I said is not made up by myself but wot scholars and Alims hav said! Islam is a very simple religion wid a lot of things clear black and white, not pik and choose!
It really is ur own decision wot u chose to do as its ur life! I'm sorry in saying but u do make it sound as I've had everything easy! We may have had different struggles but never the less I have had to suffer a very long tym to hav my baby! Wot I went thru only I kno and my Allah knows! Life is not easy but Allah rewards! I believe my son is my gift from Allah for our patience! I pray all the sisters on here are rewarded for their patience!
Being married and struggling to conceive month after month, year after year is sumthing all the sisters on here can tell u! Trust me not sumthing u wud chose! But it's in the hand of the one above and only he will decide wen the time is right! 
Everyone has a right to chose which path they choose! Faith Shud not b so weak to allow us to move away from our Lord! It is der loss if dey chose to walk away from Islam! 
I also dnt want to debate or argue on dis and would wish u all the best in wot u chose to do! 
Allah knows best!
Take care


----------



## SingleMuslim

zainabr said:


> Yes u r rite I am Sunni Muslim and What I said is not made up by myself but wot scholars and Alims hav said! ....
> Being married and struggling to conceive month after month, year after year is sumthing all the sisters on here can tell u! Trust me not sumthing u wud chose!


An apology is not needed. But thank you.

For me the opinions of the Sunni scholars is not applicable as I follow the Shia school of thought, which does permit this, though I accept there are some schools within this that also do not.

Strangely, I would rather have been in a position of trying for a child with someone by my side for decades than in the position I find myself in now: medical problems, alone and having been told it is now or never. Not such an easy place to be either. Believe me my faith is of great comfort to me in this decision process as I know that what is meant to be, will be, IA.

khuda hafiz


----------



## positive4eva

In dat case I really do wish u all the best! As u said our beliefs are totally different!
Never assume ur suffering more than the other as the grass always looks greener on the oda side! I can understand u haven't had an easy life and makes me thank the Almighty for the support of my dh and family! I'm sure der is nothing I can say dat will make u feel any better but I still would wish u the best and hope life treats u better! 
Take care


----------



## SingleMuslim

zainabr said:


> I still would wish u the best and hope life treats u better!
> Take care


I wish you all the best too- enjoy your son - every moment - even the long days and longer nights!


----------



## diya80

Salam everyone...after a long time im here...how r u all?....welcome to all my new sister...
Sister singlemuslim,,,,no matter if u r following shia madhab or suni....donor egg and sperm is totally Haram in islam.if j really really want to have a baby then why u dont go for adoption?...
To carry someone's sperm without getting married is logically and islamically haram.get another fatwa to some other and authentic scholar.and there is no harm in adoption.even married couple adopt a baby if they cant concieve.our lovely sister baby maryam has adopted a baby girl mashAllah.
.if someone see  u that u r pregnant without knowing that u used doner sperm what it would be?....do pray for Allah.He will make everything possible and easy for u.and dont think abt ur age..MyAllah can do anything any time.i ve a friend here and she just gave birth to a baby girl last month and subhanAllah she is 43years old now...if we all sisters r saying that this is haram for a muslim to use donor sperm or egg then plz think aby it again and get a proper fatwa.

Sofi how r u dear?
Vissa is sent u pm but u didnt reply i think u r bz with ur sweety....muah   may Allah make her a real joy for u and ur hubby.

Take care.
Sadya.


----------



## xXx Amira xXx

hi everyone i have just been reading up and im soooo happy to have found an islamic thread!! i didnt even know this existed  
i had my test after 2ww on fri 15th feb and BFP!! they said im about 4weeks 4days so im waiting 2 and half weeks for my ultrasound to see heartbeat..inshallah im praying and making dua my lil baby is safe and growing well....this waiting to see a heartbeat is worse than 2ww...to be fair alhumdolilah me and hubby are grateful this is first IVF and its BFP...im just so scared incase they dont find a heartbeat...


----------



## positive4eva

Hi Amira, 
Congrats on ur bfp MA! Dnt worry IA all will b well! U will hav ur much awaited lovely baby soon IA! Praying Allah makes dis pregnancy very easy 4 u and may u b in the best of health thru out! 
It's abit quiet in here dese days but I'm sure many of the sisters will cum along soon to offer u support during ur pregnancy! 
Take care
Xxx


----------



## zest42day

Salaams all,

Congratulations to the new mummies and good luck to all those still hoping for the Bfp.  Singlemuslim, I hope you are well.  Inshallah I hope to start treatment soon on my second attempt of IVF/icsi.  I am hoping to begin injections mid march.  As you said, this is not a religious discussion regardng your
ife choices, so all i will say is  that My duas are with you.  It can't have been easy for you.  May Allah give us all strength and imaan.

I am glad this thread has woken up again.  Hope to see more people on here soon!

Zest


----------



## zest42day

And Amira,

Congratulations on your BFP.  praying that it all goes well for you.


----------



## SingleMuslim

zest42day said:


> ...Singlemuslim, I hope you are well. Inshallah I hope to start treatment soon on my second attempt of IVF/icsi. I am hoping to begin injections mid march. As you said, this is not a religious discussion regardng your ife choices, so all i will say is that My duas are with you. It can't have been easy for you. May Allah give us all strength and imaan.
> 
> I am glad this thread has woken up again. Hope to see more people on here soon!
> 
> Zest


Good luck to you Zest - it looks like you have a busy couple of months planned!
Jzks for the wishes, understanding and duas.


----------



## zest42day

Thanks singlemuslim.  Do let us know how you are getting on with your plans and feel free to pm me if you wish.  The days just don't seem to be going by fast enough...tick tock...


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum everyone...
How r u all?after one and half year im thinking to start again....i dont know how it will start and when...need lots of prayers plzzzzzz.and support too.i do pray for u all....may Allah bless us all.and forgive us all.
Sadya


----------



## zest42day

Ws Sadya, so sad to hear about your losses.  Good luck with your plans.  May Allah give you more strength and and shower you with His blessings.


----------



## diya80

Thanx dear.


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum sisters...all the best to those who are starting this journey for the first time or again. may Allah swt give us sabr and stength deal with this journey..inshaAllah it will all work out..


----------



## SingleMuslim

sophie82 said:


> As salaam alaykum sisters...all the best to those who are starting this journey for the first time or again. may Allah swt give us sabr and stength deal with this journey..inshaAllah it will all work out..


Insha'Allah for you too.


----------



## zest42day

Ws Sophie,

Thanks.  Good luck to you to.  I hope you are ready to try again and hope your good news comes soon.

Zest


----------



## Guest

As salaam alaykum ladies, hope you are well

I had my follow up appointment yesterday from my op - they have found that the lining in my uterus in abnormal - I have something called Endometrial hyperplasia.  I have been given a course of Provera for 3 months, then have another hysterscopy and wait for the results of the biopsy.
I wont be doing anymore IVF for a while until the results of the next op in 4 months.  

InshaAllah I hope there is nothing too serious to wory about. but this is my last IVF cycle so there is alot of pressure/anxiety.


----------



## diya80

Wasalam sofi....my dear Allah will help u inshAllah and i do pray that ur result will come normal.
  وَإِذَا مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ يَشْفِينِ      
" And whenever I am sick, then He heals me,"
Do pray and be positive..whatever Allah has decided will be best for us all.inshAllah Allah will bless us very soon.
Sadya.


----------



## zest42day

I hope everything comes back positive.  It must be particularly difficult if this will be your last cycle.  i pray that it is succesful, whenever your circumstances allow you to try again.


----------



## Ally99

Assalam o 'laikum Singlemuslim,
I read about decision and circumstances and I would like to add I am in a similar position.  I am in my mid thirties, I have very little family around me and in general I am an independant god fearing muslim girl.  I have tried for many years to pursue marriage the "traditional" way, this lead to heartbreak and complications.  My family were unable to support me find a husband and washed their hands of responsisbility.  I believe in myself and Allah swt and I aim to pursue IUI, I have my consultation on Monday, I feel very alone with my decision but I truly believe I will give my everything to raise a good muslim human being.  
I shall pray to Allah and ask for forgiveness if I have sinned by taking this method, but I feel my doors are closed in other directions.  I have fertility problems also and I have been advised by my GP as time prolongs my chances of being a mum decline.

Please support me through my journey and not judge me as I have many who will do that anyway.

Thank you, may we all be blessed with happiness.


----------



## SingleMuslim

Assalaam alaikum Muslim sister,

Insha'Allah if I can help and support you at all throughout your journey, feel free to PM me if you so wish.

How exciting that you now have an appointment for Monday - so quick! Can I ask how old you are and where you live (regionally)? If that's too private just say!

As for asking for forgiveness, we all do this and hope that Allah subhanah wa't'aalla judges us on our intentions.

Allahu alam, if it is meant to be for both of us, it will, insha'Allah.



Muslim sister said:


> Assalam o 'laikum Singlemuslim,
> I read about decision and circumstances and I would like to add I am in a similar position. I am in my mid thirties, I have very little family around me and in general I am an independant god fearing muslim girl. I have tried for many years to pursue marriage the "traditional" way, this lead to heartbreak and complications. My family were unable to support me find a husband and washed their hands of responsisbility. I believe in myself and Allah swt and I aim to pursue IUI, I have my consultation on Monday, I feel very alone with my decision but I truly believe I will give my everything to raise a good muslim human being.
> I shall pray to Allah and ask for forgiveness if I have sinned by taking this method, but I feel my doors are closed in other directions. I have fertility problems also and I have been advised by my GP as time prolongs my chances of being a mum decline.
> 
> Please support me through my journey and not judge me as I have many who will do that anyway.
> 
> Thank you, may we all be blessed with happiness.


----------



## zest42day

Salaams muslim sister.  i  am not in your position and so would not like to pass judgement. Desperate times make us consider things we would not have ever thought we would do.  good  luck with your journey.  I hope we can be of some support to you.

Hpe all goes well on Monday

Zest


----------



## diya80

Asalam o alikum 
I cant read and run...to use Donner sperm and egg is totally HARAM in Islam.if u say that u are a good Muslim..have fear of Allah then how can u justify this and do haram thing?Allah gave another option...go for adoption.kids r the fruit of marriage.wake up..dont spoil ur akhira..no hard feelings plzz.may Allah show us right path.i do pray for u all....
Sadya.


----------



## SingleMuslim

sadya said:


> Asalam o alikum
> I cant read and run...to use Donner sperm and egg is totally HARAM in Islam.if u say that u are a good Muslim..have fear of Allah then how can u justify this and do haram thing?Allah gave another option...go for adoption.kids r the fruit of marriage.wake up..dont spoil ur akhira..no hard feelings plzz.may Allah show us right path.i do pray for u all....
> Sadya.


As salaam alaikum

Do you not think that when a person asks for support having made such a huge decision, that as a Muslim sister you should be trying to understand this decision and provide support?

As a parent if all they do is state 'Haram this and that', to the child, , rather than talking with and trying to understand, then all that will happen is what is happening/happened the Islamic world over - Muslim move further from Islam.

Allahu alam, sometimes those that spout such statements would do well to remeber/study the characterisitcs of our Nabi (PBUH) and his approach to dealing with people.

NO offence meant.


----------



## Guest

Single muslim. You must remember that we as Muslims should not follow our own desires which takes us further away from Islam. As parents we DO need to tell our children what is right and wrong according to the Quran - otherwise what type of parents would be if we don't lead by example and teach the true meaning of Islam. When someone is trying to give you sound advice which has Islamically correct you shouldn't scorn them for it ....I know you and muslim sister have made.your decisions..you cannot expect sisters to support to some that is haraam...I hope you don't take offence..but take this as sound advice.


----------



## SingleMuslim

As salaam alaikum

I agree with what you are saying, and do not take offence to your post, however posters have already stated all that was stated by the previous poster only a couple of pages beforehand. Was there really any need to state such things again?

Sometimes some Muslims find it easier to condemn/shout haram etc, rather than following the Prophet's PBUH character style in their approach. "A true believer is one who does not hurt others with his thoughts, words or actions." I believe that we have already heard from those posters whom believe it to be haram - so their 'duty' had already been fulfilled and further posts repeating this serve no purpose, except distate and causing further hurt, IMO.

I cannot speak for the other poster, but to state on a forum that you are Muslim and choosing this path takes a lot of guts, as we all know it is easier to condemn than support, something which Muslims can excel at! Surely, even more so as members of this forum, the sisters should understand the yearning and what has driven single Muslim females to such a course of action? Or are Muslims on this forum, really lacking in empathy?

I apologise if I came across as being scornful, but the posts against the path that I have chosen to follow could be deemed this also, from MY perspective.

On a positive note, the Muslim posters who have PM'd me with understanding messages, jakakkaluh khair for your support at this time.

I wish you all duas that Allah SWT blesses us with what we would like to be in our paths, and if this is not a child, the strength to live with the fact that Allah SWT knows best.



sophie82 said:


> Single muslim. You must remember that we as Muslims should not follow our own desires which takes us further away from Islam. As parents we DO need to tell our children what is right and wrong according to the Quran - otherwise what type of parents would be if we don't lead by example and teach the true meaning of Islam. When someone is trying to give you sound advice which has Islamically correct you shouldn't scorn them for it ....I know you and muslim sister have made.your decisions..you cannot expect sisters to support to some that is haraam...I hope you don't take offence..but take this as sound advice.


----------



## Ally99

Salaam all sisters,

I have read through the views posted and thank you for your concerns and support.  I had the courage to speak with my family last night, and as I gathered it was confirmed that my chosen path is wrong and I shouldn't fulfil my desires in such a manner.

Believing that in Islam you should be married and if IVF is considered then you should only use the sperm from your mahram, which is then deemed islamically right.  I was also told how my decision will bring shame on my fathers name, who has passed away.

Taking these factors into consideration I will marry and concieve only then to leave the marriage once I have the child, seeing as we deem this to be a tick box exercise I too will tick boxes and become one of the hypocrits out there who use people for their own gain, however I am islamically correct and anyone who points a finger, well they no longer matter


----------



## SingleMuslim

Muslim sister said:


> Salaam all sisters,
> 
> I have read through the views posted and thank you for your concerns and support. I had the courage to speak with my family last night, and as I gathered it was confirmed that my chosen path is wrong and I shouldn't fulfil my desires in such a manner.
> 
> Believing that in Islam you should be married and if IVF is considered then you should only use the sperm from your mahram, which is then deemed islamically right. I was also told how my decision will bring shame on my fathers name, who has passed away.
> 
> Taking these factors into consideration I will marry and concieve only then to leave the marriage once I have the child, seeing as we deem this to be a tick box exercise I too will tick boxes and become one of the hypocrits out there who use people for their own gain, however I am islamically correct and anyone who points a finger, well they no longer matter


Astaghfirallah, I am so sorry that you feel backed into such a corner that you will have to travel this road.

May Allah give you strength for whatever path you decide to travel.


----------



## isobel snow drop

Salam alaikum,
I have read these posts over the last week or so but not felt knowledgable enough to give the replies that were deserved in such a thought provoking subject however today I feel I must.

Single muslim, I do not condone the path you have chosen however I do not condemn either as I have not walked in your shoes and not felt your pain. As you stated the rights and wrongs, halal and haram have all been discussed and you already knew all this and are simply asking for your sisters support in this stressful,heartbreaking time. We really need to pull together and support one another through these times and that is the reason I stay on this forum despite having decided to stop tx now.

We also have to remember that many Muslims also believe that ivf is haram altogether but that would have never steered me away from having treatment and I find such opinions an insult to my children.

Take care all xxx


----------



## diya80

Well....if u read all my posts...i really really tried to be friendly and supportive and I'm...but... i Cannot support anything which is against my religion and my Nabi's sunnah.the great women in Islam our Prophet's beloved wife hazrat Ayesha may Allah be please with her didn't has any kid...she was also a women...a young girl when she got married to our beloved Prophet(SAW).if someone claims that he or she is a good Muslim then why not he/she follows the sunnah of our prophet's wife?how can u justify that having a baby without marriage is a right decision and allow in Islam? 
Allah says...
O believers enter into Islam completely and do not follow the footsteps of Shaitan, surely he is your clear-cut 
enemy. 
If you falter after receiving the clear-cut message, then keep in mind that Allah is Mighty, Wise. 
Are they waiting for Allah to come down to them in the shadow of clouds, along with the angels, and make His 
decision known? Ultimately all matters will be presented to Allah for decision. (Surah Al-Baqara, Ayah 208-210)

Most of the times we intentionally choose not to follow certain parts of our deen because we feel that its too rigid, not possible for us to follow or just too out-dated. If things were supposed to be that way, then there was no point for ALLAH to say to us to "enter Islam fully." But as ALLAH has said that, it becomes our responsibility as a Muslim to try to do that. 
If while doing that, we make some mistake which is not deliberate, then ALLAH will certainly forgive. If we are tempted by the worldly desires but repent as soon as we realize our mistake make repentance, then too ALLAH will certainly forgive. But whats does simple logic says for acts that are done deliberately. Does the law in our country forgives for continuous deliberate acts of breach of law? I doubt anyone would say YES or can give any such proof from human history. Then how do we develop this logic that ALLAH will also forgive deliberate disobedience of his rules. ALLAH is not just merciful and forgiving, ALLAH is also the most stern in punishment.

For those who intentionally disobeys the law of ALLAH and make different justifications of it, ALLAH says that are you waiting for ALLAH to come down from the heavens to make the judgement. This will only happen at the day of judgement so ALLAH is in fact asking us if we are waiting for the day of judgement. Are we waiting for doors of repentance to close and then we are gonna realize our mistakes and our sins? Each one of us should ask this question to himself. If we are waiting for that day then we should also keep in mind that there will be no one to save us that day from the wrath of ALLAH.

Is it really a good decision to choose a temporary worldly pleasure over the period of infinity of hell?
We r not a good Muslim if we say that we obey Allah but practically we dont.....
U believe it or not..but i pray for u both ladies that may Allah guide u...and bless u with good husband.being a Muslim this is my duty and it is "amr bil maroof wa nahi anil munkir...commanding right and forbidding wrong."

May be i cant tell it properly so..see this Link and decide.
www.ummah.com/forum/showthread.php?226884-sperm-donation-in-islam-for-single-motherhood

but keep i thing in ur mind....no matter if someone is shia .,sunni or whatever ..if he/she believes on Allah and the day of judgement then ALLAH will not forgive deliberate disobedience of His rules.

May ALLAH guide all of us and help us get on the right path. May ALLAH remove all the differences that are among Muslims and help us get back together and help us live our life per HIS teachings.

AMEEN

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## positive4eva

Ameen Sadya! 
May Allah guide us all to the right path!

Zainabr


----------



## diya80

I have lost my 5 precious babies...no one can feel my pain and i cant feel someone's...this is natural.
But one thing...whatever circumstances r and will be...just one pray..that may Allah keep us with iman and faith and  may Allah keep us on the right path.
Im sorry if i sound rude..


----------



## SingleMuslim

positive4eva said:


> Ameen Sadya!
> May Allah guide us all to the right path!
> 
> Zainabr


So it is the right path to go into a marriage with the intention of divorcing after childbirth?
As is so often mentioned, it is all about intention - and though Shia will enter Mutah in this manner, both parties are aware. 
How hypocritically some view Islam.
I hope that there does not come a day when some of the Muslim posters on here do not find themself in the position where they may NEVER have their own child; for only then may some begin to understand the pain of others and how they have already wrestled with their conscience in the decisions/choices they have made.

Torbah, Allah please forgive those whom view Islam in such simplistic manners.

How sad for Muslim sisters to lament in another sister's sorrow.


----------



## SingleMuslim

sadya said:


> I have lost my 5 precious babies...no one can feel my pain and i cant feel someone's...this is natural.
> But one thing...whatever circumstances r and will be...just one pray..that may Allah keep us with iman and faith and may Allah keep us on the right path.
> Im sorry if i sound rude..


This I totally agree with, al hamdu lilaahi.
And though I have never been blessed with pregnancy, I empathise over your loss and know that it is part of Allah SWT's plans for you.


----------



## diya80

Yes..this the way Allah has decided for me and for u.just try to understand.i will not comment on ur post any more.i did enough..if u want to choose this way..then fine.but again..it is haram.there r some married sisters and they do have male infertilty but mashAllah they didnt go for the haram thing and accept it as their fate.and inshAllah Allah will give them the best reward in this dunya and akhira.


----------



## positive4eva

Single Muslim we hav been thru all dis b4 still I feel u r looking to start a argument off wid me! I'm really not interested in a argument! 

What u decide to do is ur decision as wid all the sisters! Wen I say may Allah guide us to the right path I mean myself aswell! Saying dis in not wrong but a dua! 
Allah knows wots right wots wrong and yes he knows every1s intention! He knows the future, mayb  the sister will c the beauty of marriage and decide to stay init! It's islamicly correct!

The right path only Allah knows!


----------



## diya80

positive4eva said:


> Single Muslim we hav been thru all dis b4 still I feel u r looking to start a argument off wid me! I'm really not interested in a argument!
> 
> What u decide to do is ur decision as wid all the sisters! Wen I say may Allah guide us to the right path I mean myself aswell! Saying dis in not wrong but a dua!
> Allah knows wots right wots wrong and yes he knows every1s intention! He knows the future, mayb the sister will c the beauty of marriage and decide to stay init! It's islamicly correct!
> 
> The right path only Allah knows!


We did enough zainab...jizkillah khair.

How r u sofi?baby maryam i hope that u will be fine and bz with ur little one...
Vissa long time no contact..i hope that u will be fine too and enjoying with ur daughter..
Daisy17 ..missing u sister..
Sister isobel snow drop always feel good to see u on this tread...usually ladies leave this thread when they become mothers....

Take care everyone..i do pray for u all.....
Sadya.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello ladies!

I thought with the way the thread has been going the last 5 or so pages that now would be a good time to start a new thread, so you can start afresh and get back on track with supporting each other on this stressful journey.

Here is your new home - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=302445.0

Happy chatting!

Sue


----------

